# How Does Your Garden Grow??????



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 26, 2016)

This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.

So here is a little of what I have been up to.

I got 5 Jalapeno and 5 Mini Sweet Peppers out of cups and into pots yesterday. The roots were just right for transplanting. Just barely enough to hold the soil together.

 

I have sweet corn, acorn squash, tomatoes and about 6 kinds of peppers still inside under the lights. There is no more room there, so I dug this subterranean greenhouse to hold the overflow until the threat of frost is past.

 

Some of my pepper sprouts.

 

And this sweet corn is going to have to so somewhere fast. It is growing like crazy. I will plant some in the ground later, but these will most likely go in grow bags in my improvised rain gutter grow system. {trench lined with black plastic}


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 27, 2016)

little shot from last year.cant wait to get my hands in the diet


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> little shot from last year.cant wait to get my hands in the diet


Good looking garden. Mine got too big last year. Almost 2 acres. Going for fewer but bigger and healthier plants this year.

Here is picture from last August. Melons in the front and peas and corn further away.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 27, 2016)

iam surprised u can grow pea's in august.this pic is last junewe plant in april cant seem to get second crop in these are called early frosty.bush type.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> iam surprised u can grow pea's in august.this pic is last junewe plant in april cant seem to get second crop in these are called early frosty.bush type.View attachment 3618188



In the southern US, what we call peas are really cow peas {or field peas}. We call early peas snow peas. I plant a fresh pea patch every 21 days. I had them last year right up to killing frost. I've grown all kinds, but Pink-eyed Purple Hulls are my favorite.

I grow Blue Lake green {bush} beans. I've had trouble getting that 2nd crop in. It is just too hot here for them to make. I'll try some really early, then another patch about the normal time. Nothing better than green beans and early potatoes.

I also have a pole bean I got from an old Filipino lady that is really good. I grow field corn just so they have something to vine on. {I'm lazy as hell when it comes to building trellises}


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 27, 2016)

my pea's are done by first week in july.i pullem an plant bush beans.i canned 50 qts beans last year.froze20 pounds of peas.i fuckin love growing my own fo


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

It gets too hot here for Snow peas by May, and too hot for green beans by July or August. They will still grow, but don't put on very much fruit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.
> 
> So here is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Does corntransplant well? I've never started corn inside. Always direct sow after frost.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does corntransplant well? I've never started corn inside. Always direct sow after frost.


This was my first time trying it. I'm just going crazy waiting for spring. If I do it again it will be in separate containers. The roots were a bitch to get untangled. But I put them outside in my redneck rain gutter grow system yesterday. About 6-9 per grow bag. We will see what they do.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

I just know some stuff doesn't really like to be transplanted. Sunflower, beans and cukes to name a few.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I just know some stuff doesn't really like to be transplanted. Sunflower, beans and cukes to name a few.


You are right. It was an impulse planting. Another symptom of my I-can't-wait-until-Spring-idas.

I have had good luck starting my Armenian cucumbers in cups. But then they are members of the mush-melon family, not really cukes.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 5, 2016)

I had to move the Acorn squash outside. I put them in a kiddie pool, along with 4 pepper plants and 12 Cilantro. We have had a couple of light frost, but they seemed to shrug it off. I'll add a few tomato plants on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

I planted a few onion sets today, transplanted 7 Yellow Hungarian Wax into cups and 2 Beef Steak tomatoes into grow bags of soil mix and into the trench. Also laid off rows for corn and peas. Will plant them in the morning. I'll do a few more Pruden's Purple seeds inside, as well as Armenian cucumbers. And whatever else I have time for.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

I put seeds in the ground today. Here they are, in order of appearance. {from east to west, northern side of garden} Blue Lake Bush Beans, Golden Queen Sweet Corn, Soy Beans, Pink-eyed Purple Hull Peas and Field Corn. 

 

The field corn is for my Philippine Pole Beans to vine on. I have learned to give the corn a couple weeks head start on the beans, or they will outgrow it.

I also transplanted all the Beef Steak Tomatoes {and one of the Yellow Pear Tomatoes because I was in a hurry and not paying attention} into grow bags or pots. And I moved just about everything out of the underground green house into the RNRGGS {red neck rain gutter grow system}.

 

I'm going to plant a few more things in cups and trays tonight. There is no room under the lights, but I'll set them outside in the sun. I'm getting hopeful we have had our last frost.


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ever done any sorghum or wheat?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does corntransplant well? I've never started corn inside. Always direct sow after frost.


It does great. I've done it for years.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 9, 2016)

Few pics from last week. All frost tolerant crops, like, kale, onion, carrots, bok choy. Couple of beds of legumes. Sprouting brocolli, turnips, and such. Indoors im sprouting peppers and tomatoes of various kinds.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does corntransplant well? I've never started corn inside. Always direct sow after frost.


all the sweet corn up in maine is started indoor.first one to market make's a killen.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 9, 2016)

cleaned out seed draw.apr 1start for me


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> all the sweet corn up in maine is started indoor.first one to market make's a killen.


What's the best way to start them indoors? Wouldn't that take up a good amount of space?


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 9, 2016)

up here farmer's have heated gh's full of corn seedling.first farm to have sweet corn kills it.cant give it away once every one got it.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 14, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Ever done any sorghum or wheat?


Not for myself, but I used to work for a seed farmer. We did just about all the grains at one time or another.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 14, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> up here farmer's have heated gh's full of corn seedling.first farm to have sweet corn kills it.cant give it away once every one got it.


It is like that with melons down here. It's hard to compete with South Florida. They are always going to be first.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 14, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> Few pics from last week. All frost tolerant crops, like, kale, onion, carrots, bok choy. Couple of beds of legumes. Sprouting brocolli, turnips, and such. Indoors im sprouting peppers and tomatoes of various kinds.
> View attachment 3627594 View attachment 3627595 View attachment 3627596 View attachment 3627598 View attachment 3627599 View attachment 3627600 View attachment 3627273 View attachment 3627274 View attachment 3627275


Looking good. I had turnips and broccoli this winter. There is just a few heads of broccoli left, and I cut the turnp patch under when I disced the garden. My kale and collards are still cranking. I had some this weekend.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 14, 2016)

I have peas up, and just a few sprouts on the field corn. I plowed the peas. Just because I could.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

Green beans, sweet corn and soybeans are up today. That's everything from the first planting with at least one plant above ground.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have peas up, and just a few sprouts on the field corn. I plowed the peas. Just because I could.
> 
> View attachment 3631903


wow looks like u growing in sand,u must have to stay on top of watering,


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> wow looks like u growing in sand,u must have to stay on top of watering,


It's a challenge. I have a huge collection of soaker hoses and there is a waterline with spigots every 10 feet or so right down the middle of the garden. 

I live in the edge of what we call The Sand Hills. We do get lots of rain some summers. I have to stay on top of weeds. Can't be loosing any water to them. I used to use hay as mulch, bu that led to a roach problem.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> It's a challenge. I have a huge collection of soaker hoses and there is a waterline with spigots every 10 feet or so right down the middle of the garden.
> 
> I live in the edge of what we call The Sand Hills. We do get lots of rain some summers. I have to stay on top of weeds. Can't be loosing any water to them. I used to use hay as mulch, bu that led to a roach problem.


man all I have my way is black loam,add water instand mud great in the summer, not so good in the spring


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> man all I have my way is black loam,add water instand mud great in the summer, not so good in the spring


Less than a mile from the house, where I dug the WH holes, I have black, rich dirt. I just lucked out and drew sand.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

I transplanted 5 pepper plants into the kiddie pool this morning. They were a Mini Sweet Pepper {from a 1 gallon pot} and 1 Cayenne, 1 California Wonder and 2 Grand Bell Mix's {from cups}.



The roots on some of the pepper plants in the cups were not ready for transplanting. I was going to fill up this other kiddie poll, but I decided to wait a few days. {sorry about the double on the 1st picture}


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 15, 2016)

yup it sucks pulling them out before the roots fill in


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

I planted 10 Pruden's Purple tomato seeds, and 6 each of Mini Sweet, Anaheim Chili, New Mexico Chili and pepper seeds marked "Looks Like Jalapeno". They are from the nursery sales rep that is friends with Sister. She will tell me the Latin name, but I never write it down.


----------



## BLVDog (Mar 16, 2016)

I just planted a pack of sweet corn ,pack of purple carrots and sum cherry tomato seeds in this lil raised bed. It has a mint plant growing in it from last year. I really hope the corn pops ,I have another bed next to this one I think I'm gonna fill it with like ten tomato plants, I need sum peppers also.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> It's a challenge. I have a huge collection of soaker hoses and there is a waterline with spigots every 10 feet or so right down the middle of the garden.
> 
> I live in the edge of what we call The Sand Hills. We do get lots of rain some summers. I have to stay on top of weeds. Can't be loosing any water to them. I used to use hay as mulch, bu that led to a roach problem.


You adding compost and a carbon source? I had sand a few years ago and now its pretty dark amd rich with organic materials. I added leaf mould, decomposed mulch from mulching over the beds, peat moss, and sawdust over the plantings of various crops. Compoast i did every time i planted something and once or twice during vegetation.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I transplanted 5 pepper plants into the kiddie pool this morning. They were a Mini Sweet Pepper {from a 1 gallon pot} and 1 Cayenne, 1 California Wonder and 2 Grand Bell Mix's {from cups}.
> 
> View attachment 3632614
> 
> ...


Is that a strawberry plant in the center?


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 16, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> I just planted a pack of sweet corn ,pack of purple carrots and sum cherry tomato seeds in this lil raised bed. It has a mint plant growing in it from last year. I really hope the corn pops ,I have another bed next to this one I think I'm gonna fill it with like ten tomato plants, I need sum peppers also. View attachment 3633495


Those purple carrots are sweet. Literally too. I let some mint, oregano, and catnip take over a few square yards of ground last year and it actually looks relatively nice. Today i thought of how nice it would blend a cannabis plant into the ground.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 17, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> Is that a strawberry plant in the center?


No, that is about 8 Acorn Squash plants I started inside under the lights. I heard they didn't like being transplanted, so I just slid the whole lot of them out of the tray to keep from damaging the roots. Then there was a frost that touched them up anyway, so they are just now starting to think about growing. I cut a lot of dead and damaged leaves off them this week.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 17, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> You adding compost and a carbon source? I had sand a few years ago and now its pretty dark amd rich with organic materials. I added leaf mould, decomposed mulch from mulching over the beds, peat moss, and sawdust over the plantings of various crops. Compoast i did every time i planted something and once or twice during vegetation.


Yes, but a little bit at a time. I laid down cardboard in last year's corn and pole bean patch. Then covered it with a scoop {just a hair less than a cubic yard} of Mushroom mulch, then leaves on top of that. {Couple of weeks ago I spotted a big pile of wood chips beside the road, but haven't made the time to go get any of them. Would rather have the chips than leaves}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

I saw cucumbers up yesterday morning before work, but I forgot to post it. We had 2 inches of rain Thursday night/Friday morning, then about a quarter yesterday and last night. That should get the other seeds to popping. It also reminded me I hadn't fixed a good drain on my RNRGGS. The water was halfway up the pots, so I set everything {but the corn} out of the trench to dry out, and I worked on a drain.

 
 

Also got sprouts from Armenian cucumbers, squash and zucchini planted outside in trays.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 25, 2016)

We got down to 34F on Tuesday morning. There was a pretty heavy frost. I turned on the sprinklers to wash the frost off, but apparently the broccoli was so tall, it blocked the water from reaching the plants in the trench and the kiddie pool. All of the young pepper plants that I had just put in the pool were toast. Yesterday I replaced them and squeezed in a few more besides. Starting on the north side and going clockwise, I transplanted 4 Grand Bell Mix, a California Wonder Bell, Serrano Chili, Cayenne and Jalapeno Early.




Then today I filled the other kiddie pool with 12 pepper and one tomato. My picture of the cups didn't turn out, but they are still stacked in order in the back of my truck. I know Habanero is at 12:00 and clockwise from there I think it goes 2 Hungarian Wax Yellow, 2 Jalapeno Early, 2 Grand Bell Mix, 2 California Wonder, 1 Serrano Chili and 2 Cayenne with a Yellow Pear tomato in the middle. {but I could be wrong}




And if you eat any of my pepper and your head begins to spin, here might be the reason.


I also did half a row of zucchini and half a row of early summer crook neck squash. I still have about a dozen more of the crook neck, but I had to get to work.



The bigger cups of the zucchini had better roots than the small ones the crook neck was in.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 28, 2016)

Blooms on the Beef Steak tomatoes in the RNRGGS.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 28, 2016)

Lots of rain the last few days. I transplanted Armenian cucumbers yesterday in the drizzle. I added a little of the good soil mix.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 2, 2016)

Lots going on in the garden this week. We waited on the thunderstorms all day Thursday, and they were a full day late arriving. Luckily I transplanted onions and carrots while I was waiting. Used the toilet paper rolls for carrots this year. You sink the roll to ground level, fill in around it, then place the plant inside and fill with potting soil. I used half Metro Mix {the good potting soil} and half Jungle Growth, which is 55% tree bark, but has some time release plant food mixed in.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 2, 2016)

I took down the rest of the greenhouse yesterday. Now it looks like this.

  

Where the greenhouse was. The broccoli has gone to seed, and I'm slowly taking it out. Not sure what will go in it's place. I do have a couple of trays of strawberry plants to set out. But they might end up in an other pool.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 2, 2016)

The garden itself is starting to look like a garden now.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 4, 2016)

Today was a good planting day for viney things. I did a row each of three kinds of pumpkins, planted the Philippine pole beans in the field corn, and planted the skips in banana cantaloupe, acorn squash, Armenian cucumbers, Charleston Gray and Crimson Sweet melons. Also did my best to save the onions and carrots. We had 3 3/4" of rain on Friday and everything was sanded. The little stuff more so. Ran out of time before I got any cukes, zukes or squash replanted. Also want to put some of everything in trays too. The plants I had inside under the lights for a couple of weeks are looking better than the ones planted in the field the same day.


----------



## Mr Stanky (Apr 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I had to move the Acorn squash outside. I put them in a kiddie pool, along with 4 pepper plants and 12 Cilantro. We have had a couple of light frost, but they seemed to shrug it off. I'll add a few tomato plants on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 3624000


I've been seeing a lot of the kiddie pool grows on this site...are you guys putting holes in the bottoms of the pools?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr Stanky said:


> I've been seeing a lot of the kiddie pool grows on this site...are you guys putting holes in the bottoms of the pools?


Yes. I use them to mix my soil in, and they get holes pretty easy from that, so I just use the ones with holes first.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 8, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> cleaned out seed draw.apr 1start for meView attachment 3627314


Want to earn some cash?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 8, 2016)

On Tuesday I planted viney things. I figured the field corn had enough of a head start, so I planted the Philippine pole beans between the corn plants. Also planted the skips in the acorn squash, Armenian cucumbers, banana cantaloupe and melons. Plus a little of all of that in trays.

This morning I planted about 10-12 kinds of peppers in trays. Also 2 kinds of tomatoes. Plus soybeans and okra. I planted the skips in the sweet corn and blue lake bush beans.

There are peppers just about ready on the two plants I over-wintered. They are Jalapeno and Anaheim Chili. There are lots of blooms on the tomatoes and a few on the young peppers.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 12, 2016)

So what do you guys use to amend the veggie gardens? Then same stuff used for growing organic weed? I jus put 3 each watermelons and cateloupe inn soil this morning. Cantaloupe in a 5 gal bucket and watermelon in a old shoe cabinet. Will put some broccoli in the shoe cab too and trellis the melon. First time for broccoli. Have more stuff sprouting inside, still too cold at night in Cali high desert. But I think the worst is over now.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's the best way to start them indoors? Wouldn't that take up a good amount of space?


I started all my seeds in an old plastic parts bin I had. It's divided so you can keep many different seeds separated. They don't need much of anything to start, just soil,water and a little heat. When you transplant you can feed them then.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 12, 2016)

shaft09 said:


> So what do you guys use to amend the veggie gardens? Then same stuff used for growing organic weed? I jus put 3 each watermelons and cateloupe inn soil this morning. Cantaloupe in a 5 gal bucket and watermelon in a old shoe cabinet. Will put some broccoli in the shoe cab too and trellis the melon. First time for broccoli. Have more stuff sprouting inside, still too cold at night in Cali high desert. But I think the worst is over now.


I use mushroom compost, cow manure compost and turkey manure compost, along with peat moss, potting soil, blood and bone meal, Epson salts, lime and coffee grounds.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 12, 2016)

I got out and planted the skips in the Pink-eyed Purple Hulls this morning. I picked up more melon seeds this morning in town. Also some egg plant and a couple of kinds of cantaloupe. I put some of them in trays tomorrow.

I got about 15-18 pepper plants transplanted into the ground today and about half that many into gallon pots. Some my BIL sent me, and he didn't label them. I know the three kinds, just not which is which. Of mine, I did New Mexico Chili, Serrano Chili, Habbanaro, Hungarian Yellow Wax, Jalapeno Early, California Wonder Bell and Mini Sweet peppers.

Also got a few Cherub tomato plants into gallon cups. They are growing fast.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 12, 2016)

I saw the first sprouts in the pole beans this morning. Also a couple in the trays. I didn't look to see what it was coming up.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 12, 2016)

In prior years I had been only using cow and chicken manure compost from Home Depot and my native soil. That worked out great for me. Trying to up my game now, lol.

Had some left over organic soil from canna grows and thought I would see how that does for veggies. Should be ok. If it does well, I will save it for next year and amend again.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 12, 2016)

shaft09 said:


> In prior years I had been only using cow and chicken manure compost from Home Depot and my native soil. That worked out great for me. Trying to up my game now, lol.
> 
> Had some left over organic soil from canna grows and thought I would see how that does for veggies. Should be ok. If it does well, I will save it for next year and amend again.


The weed, tomates and pepper get the good stuff. Everything else has to fight for the scraps. My garden is about 2 acres, so I can't amend all of it. I'm digging holes for the peppers and putting about a shovel full of what I call "adult tomato" mix in the bottom. I have another weaker mix that I put around the plant when I transplant. I did 15 or 18 of these this morning. This year's peas are planted where I had my peppers last year, and you can tell the difference in the soil and the peas. It will just take a few years for me to get it all done at this rate.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wish I had 1 acre


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 15, 2016)

Lots of sprouts from the viney things replanting. I took pictures and told myself that I would remember what was what. Well, I don't remember, but melons, cantaloupes, cucumbers, Acorn squash and Armenian cucumbers all kind of look alike when they first come up anyway.

I hope the field corn has enough of a head start on the Philippine pole beans. They are very viney.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 24, 2016)

A busy week in the garden for me. Lots of new sprouts coming up in the trays, and a few still coming up in the garden. Baby tomatoes on the Beef Steak, blooms on the Yellow Pear, Pruden's Purple and Cherubs. Small peppers of several kinds. Little acorn, crookneck, straight neck and zucchini squash. Will be eating squash within the week.


Acorn Squash


Yellow Pear tomato. Hard to see because of the Kale in the background, but this little tomato has grown to the top of it's cage in a couple of weeks. Will need to go higher soon. The peppers got stunted by the frost, and are blooming at 9" tall.



Sweet {sugar baby} pumpkin ready to transplant.



My best looking Pruden's Purple, a week ago when I up-potted it. It lives in the RNRGGS in the background. I have to start tying up the tomatoes soon. A couple in gallon pots are already leaning over. The trench if full already, so any I up-pot, at least some of them will have to go somewhere else.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 30, 2016)

My sweet corn in the trench is starting to tassel.

 

First Armenian cucumber. Can't wait until I'm eating them right off the vine.

 

Sweet corn.

 

Peppers. Lots and lots of peppers. {with a couple of trays full of sprouts nearby} I think the one sticking up in the foreground is the Hungarian Yellow Wax. It may be the first of the young ones to get picked. I have ate a few small squash, but haven't had a real harvest of anything other than Cilantro.

 

Lots of other stuff, but not great pictures.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 7, 2016)

My Mamma went by the Co-Op for a dollar pack of squash seeds. She brought all this to me to put in my freezer. Free because the seeds are out of date. I planted a little of most of them yesterday. We should be good for collard seeds for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 7, 2016)

Sweet corn {in the ground} is starting to tassel, even though it is barely waist high. I'm going to be putting in another crop of corn, peas and green beans the next good planting day.


----------



## thumper60 (May 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Sweet corn {in the ground} is starting to tassel, even though it is barely waist high. I'm going to be putting in another crop of corn, peas and green beans the next good planting day.
> 
> View attachment 3675710


just bought some fresh fla corn here in maine,its not as sweet as maine corn but u guys seem to be figuring it out pretty good,i don't no if its the soil ,but the corn grown up here isvery sweet


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 9, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> just bought some fresh fla corn here in maine,its not as sweet as maine corn but u guys seem to be figuring it out pretty good,i don't no if its the soil ,but the corn grown up here isvery sweet


The sweetness might be from the strain of corn. South Florida beats everybody to market. When I used to truck farm, I would see trucks of melons rolling north about two weeks before mine were ready. The prices go to hell if you are not early. But then we sold at the Farmer's Market in Panama City, and had a pretty loyal customer base. Peas was what paid my light bills back then. We would put in a half acre every 21 days. That is a damn lot of peas.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 11, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> View attachment 3669906
> 
> First Armenian cucumber. Can't wait until I'm eating them right off the vine.
> .


I had forgotten that cucumbers have flowers like squash. Have you ever eaten them, and if so, how do you prepare them?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 11, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I had forgotten that cucumbers have flowers like squash. Have you ever eaten them, and if so, how do you prepare them?


I've never eaten them, but my BIL was saying his grandfather always cooked the first squash blooms of the year. He just sauteed them in a tbs of oil. He said it helped the young plants to get the first blooms off them, plus he just liked how they tasted.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've never eaten them, but my BIL was saying his grandfather always cooked the first squash blooms of the year. He just sauteed them in a tbs of oil. He said it helped the young plants to get the first blooms off them, plus he just liked how they tasted.


Thanks! I was actually asking about the cucumber flowers...the squash flowers are delicious. My Italian grandmother used to stuff, batter and fry them; they were great. Kind of like a flower relleno.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (May 11, 2016)

@Larry {the} Gardener is that a row of Pak Choi in one of your pics next to the containers? Anyways if it is, I have a question, mine keeps bolting way too soon, we've had a few warm days but it has generally been cool spring weather. Why is my pak choi bolting early man? It's not even growing out into a plant like yours, it's just putting up a single stalk with a few leaves on it and flowering.... Do I have shitty seeds? Thanks man.


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've never eaten them, but my BIL was saying his grandfather always cooked the first squash blooms of the year. He just sauteed them in a tbs of oil. He said it helped the young plants to get the first blooms off them, plus he just liked how they tasted.


I have stir fried squash blossom,adds like a nutie flavor very mild.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> @Larry {the} Gardener is that a row of Pak Choi in one of your pics next to the containers? Anyways if it is, I have a question, mine keeps bolting way too soon, we've had a few warm days but it has generally been cool spring weather. Why is my pak choi bolting early man? It's not even growing out into a plant like yours, it's just putting up a single stalk with a few leaves on it and flowering.... Do I have shitty seeds? Thanks man.


No, that is Kale. I have only cooked any a couple of times. It was very good, I just need to remember it is there.

I have never grown the Pak Choi, but it does look very similar. Have you tried to veg it inside a couple of weeks before you put it out? That might help. The cool spring weather slowed everything in my garden down.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Thanks! I was actually asking about the cucumber flowers...the squash flowers are delicious. My Italian grandmother used to stuff, batter and fry them; they were great. Kind of like a flower relleno.


If the squash are good, I bet the cucumber blooms are too. It's worth trying.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (May 14, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> No, that is Kale. I have only cooked any a couple of times. It was very good, I just need to remember it is there.
> 
> I have never grown the Pak Choi, but it does look very similar. Have you tried to veg it inside a couple of weeks before you put it out? That might help. The cool spring weather slowed everything in my garden down.


I've never tried vegging it inside before, I'm thinking I might have planted some pak choi seeds I had saved myself though this year and that could be the problem. I'm getting constant rain and now cold weather and it's screwing everything up.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I've never tried vegging it inside before, I'm thinking I might have planted some pak choi seeds I had saved myself though this year and that could be the problem. I'm getting constant rain and now cold weather and it's screwing everything up.


I think I did the kale, spinach and Swiss chard inside for a couple three weeks. But then if I didn't post pictures on my threads, I can never remember just what I did.

I let a few of my broccoli go to seed. I'll be cutting them any day now. But seeds are so cheap, not sure if it's worth the risk of wasted growing time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

And I haven't seen more than a sprinkle in a couple of weeks. I'm spending a lot of my garden time watering. I hand watered everything his morning. Takes longer, but I wanted to feed. I mixed in a 1/2 cup of 11-1-2 liquid fertilizer per 5 gallon bucket. Really greens things up in a hurry.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

Little peas and Acorn squash.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

The cucumbers {from transplants} are getting ready. I have ate one in the house and three in the garden. {I side dressed, plowed and hoed everything yesterday}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

I've picked the green beans twice so far. They will need picking again today if I get off work in time.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (May 14, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I think I did the kale, spinach and Swiss chard inside for a couple three weeks. But then if I didn't post pictures on my threads, I can never remember just what I did.
> 
> I let a few of my broccoli go to seed. I'll be cutting them any day now. But seeds are so cheap, not sure if it's worth the risk of wasted growing time.


I save seeds on a few things like lettuce, arugula, cilantro etc. I usually just let a few plants go to seed, but I try to avoid stuff that's going to get cross pollinated which is what I think happened with that pak choi maybe. 

Your beans are looking awesome, do you do anything to keep the bugs off of them? Those cucumbers look great too, you're rocking and rolling.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

My tomato nursery. I try to keep them in an inch of water from the time they come out of cups until they go into the bigger pots or bags. There is no transplant shock to speak of.

 

The Yellow Pear tomato just keeps on keeping on. It's full of small tomatoes. This is a new one for me, so I'll be learning how yellow is yellow enough.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I save seeds on a few things like lettuce, arugula, cilantro etc. I usually just let a few plants go to seed, but I try to avoid stuff that's going to get cross pollinated which is what I think happened with that pak choi maybe.
> 
> Your beans are looking awesome, do you do anything to keep the bugs off of them? Those cucumbers look great too, you're rocking and rolling.


I use regular old garden spray. So far I haven't had to use it this year, but I saw a few bugs on the peas, so after I water tomorrow, I will give everything a good spraying. I hate that it kills the good stuff too, but it's hard to keep your peas from getting buggy without it.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 14, 2016)

Squash. The row on the left was transplants. You can see how much better they are doing. Next year I will try to get everything going in trays, at least for the early plantings. But they also had a touch of the good soil mix when I set them out. That had to help. Note the Prickly Pear Cactus in the crookneck picture. If I just sat down and quit, I would have 40 acres of them in no time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

Today {and the rest of the week} is a good planting day, so I got out early and planted field corn, Crimson Sweet melons and peas in a food plot {for the deer} near my camp.

Then planted a 2nd planting of green beans, sweet corn and peas in my garden. Planted 12 pepper plants into the ground, and potted up a few Yellow Pear tomatoes and 3 six packs of pepper sprouts. Got 12-15 six packs to go.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

The silks on the grow bag sweet corn is starting to turn. The soil mix gave out a couple three weeks ago. I didn't start feeding until last week, so it isn't looking all that great. If I ever do this again, I will use a little time release plant food a couple of months in {on top of the soil}. And I will put fewer plants to the bag. But I am making corn and it isn't June yet.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

I had a few extra sprouts in the peach trees I potted up a while back. I went in and re-potted the ones with two trees. Then put them back with their siblings. And check out the size of the weed growing in the fence. It's over 6 feet and growing by the day.


----------



## thumper60 (May 17, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I had a few extra sprouts in the peach trees I potted up a while back. I went in and re-potted the ones with two trees. Then put them back with their siblings. And check out the size of the weed growing in the fence. It's over 6 feet and growing by the day.
> 
> View attachment 3683592
> View attachment 3683593


looks like a mutant kale,or some kind of cold crop


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 20, 2016)

Lots going on in the garden this week. I planted more peppers in the ground, and put about 75 sprouts in pots.

 

Saw the first little melon on the Crimson Sweet vines.

 

Peas are a few days from being ready.

 

 

The silks on the sweet corn planted in the ground are starting to turn also.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

I had two first in the tomato patch today. One of them was more welcome then the other.

 

 

I killed the two tomato worms I found, and gave the whole garden a good spraying. It took three gallons to cover it.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

I've culled my young peppers down to 60 from 75. Well, it was self culling really. I just dumped the soil out of the ones that had cashed. I also potted 5 more peppers that were older, but still in cups.

Here is some of what I picked today. {green beans and soybeans not pictured}

 

The filed corn is starting to tassel.

 

I'm just a few days from being over run with peppers.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

I have a ton more pictures, but no time to post them. So let me tell you about it.

Blooms on the cantaloupes. 

Melon vines have grown like crazy. Lots of little melons on the Crimson Sweets. Blooms, but so far, no melons on the Charleston Grays.

Sweet pumpkins blooming and vining.

Tendersweet {orange meated} melons getting ready to vine. They need to be laid by before they take off.

Peas a day or two away from picking. 

2nd plantings of peas, sweet corn and green beans are sprouting, as is the skips I planted in the okra. Didn't see any sprouts in the replanted viney stuff, but I didn't think to look for them either.

Got to run. See you guys on the weekend. Have a good one,

Larry


----------



## JG Wentworth (May 26, 2016)

Been a while since I stopped in, your plants are looking great Larry! Especially those big fat peppers! Are those the hungarian wax in the last picture in post #91?

So envious of your outdoor growing space...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

Yep, those are the HYW. They have been my biggest producer so far. But I'm getting a few Jalapeno, Anaheim Chili, Bells and an unknown pepper. My name tags got faded to the point some of them can't be read, so I'm waiting on ripe peppers to compare to the pictures on the seed packs.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

I've had several days off work, and got a lot done in the garden. I buried soaker hoses beside the 2nd plantings of corn, peas and green beans. I also laid them by. I mixed 30 gallons of mushroom compost, 5 gallons of peat moss, 5 gallons of Jungle Growth potting soil, 4 cups 6-6-6, 2 cups, 13-13-13, 1 cup 15-0-15, 4 cups lime and 1 cup Epson salts. I used a bucket per row on the corn, and a bucket to a row and a half on the peas and green beans. My first plantings of everything was a little early, and didn't grow as well as I would have liked. This go round has food and water from the start, so it should be better.

 

I have spent a lot of money on soaker hoses over the years. And they don't last forever.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

I picked the first cucumbers off the plants from seed. I've been getting them off the transplants for a couple of weeks now. Also picked first mess of peas, first corn and first tomatoes this week. It's starting to feel like summertime around here.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

Little pumpkins,
 
Acorn squash, 
 
Crimson Sweet
 
and Charleston Gray melons.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

I transplanted a few more cucumbers into the garden yesterday. 
 
Also planted a row each of Bannanna cantaloupe, Crimson Sweet melons, Tendersweet {orange meated} melons and Armenian cucumbers. I used a hoe to dig a trench for the soaker hoses. I planted about 6" over from the hose. Also set up some more sprinklers for the spots that were missing out. Some of the cucumbers are about dead because they are in the corner and the curve of the sprinkler doesn't reach them.


----------



## Smileyfriend (May 29, 2016)

Hi, that you do have cucumber and cantaloupe. How I wish, I can easily planted them here in my garden. By the way, I do have calamansi here and a tamarind tree at my backyard.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2016)

looking great larry..
i pretty much just got mine in last week or so as it was cold and rainy for the two weeks before that..

i've got a bunch of peppers, green and red bells, sweet banana, cucumbers, squash, and tomatoes.. want to plant something else as i have an extra row not being used..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2016)

squash or zuchinni, i forget which atm..
 
zucninni up front, peppers, and tomatoes to the left..


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 1, 2016)

My mini garden this year. What a fail. I usually do much better.

Cascade hops



Early girl x 6 on the right. On the left - Serrano x 6



 

Tiny bit O Sweet corn




Basil and cilantro



Found some radish, onion, and carrot seeds from those kids projects where you can watch the roots grow. Well the kids are 16-18 and don't think they give a sh*t about the seeds. So I tossed em in some dirt.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3696729
> squash or zuchinni, i forget which atm..
> View attachment 3696730
> zucninni up front, peppers, and tomatoes to the left..


Looking good. The pros down here use black plastic for tomatoes and peppers. They lay down the waterlines, mound up the dirt, roll out the plastic and plug in the transplants. {the fields are open now, $7.00 a bucket for you pick. I foresee a tomato pie and some salsa in my future}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> My mini garden this year. What a fail. I usually do much better.
> 
> Cascade hops
> 
> ...


Wow, hops does get tall. Everything is looking good. I've had some brown spots on my curly peppers, right where they curl up. Not sure if I have a picture.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

I put a few more pepper seeds in trays yesterday. Plus some cilantro and Armenian cucumber.

Planted more Muncher cucumber seeds in the ground yesterday also.

This morning {in the pouring rain} I planted a row of Armenian cucumber and two of Acorn squash seeds in the ground.

Not exactly garden, but I transplanted the lemon tree I had picked up at Lowe's last week.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

I was getting excited about posting a picture of the 1st Philippine pole-bean blooms, when I saw this. A few will be ready for eating tomorrow.

 

The beans are already outgrowing the field corn.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I put a few more pepper seeds in trays yesterday. Plus some cilantro and Armenian cucumber.
> 
> Planted more Muncher cucumber seeds in the ground yesterday also.
> 
> ...


 i just went out and threw in some canteloupes seeds.. i had an open row, and figured why not?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2016)

i never grew corn before, do you need a lot of room for it? my mom always told me you need quite a few rows of corn in order for it to germinate..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i never grew corn before, do you need a lot of room for it? my mom always told me you need quite a few rows of corn in order for it to germinate..


I've never heard that. I only do about 6 {short} rows per planting. Corn doesn't last long, so you need to plant every 3 or 4 weeks if you want it to last the summer. I picked corn again today. 2 or 3 more pickings, and this patch will be played out. But my 2nd planting is doing so much better than the 1st one did. Having the soaker hoses laid down has been the biggest thing, I think. That and not having to wash the frost off them when they were little. I wasted lots of time by starting so early, but I had to get going or bust. Next year I will try to be smarter in my enthusiasm.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've never heard that. I only do about 6 {short} rows per planting. Corn doesn't last long, so you need to plant every 3 or 4 weeks if you want it to last the summer. I picked corn again today. 2 or 3 more pickings, and this patch will be played out. But my 2nd planting is doing so much better than the 1st one did. Having the soaker hoses laid down has been the biggest thing, I think. That and not having to wash the frost off them when they were little. I wasted lots of time by starting so early, but I had to get going or bust. Next year I will try to be smarter in my enthusiasm.


lol, i was thinking it looks like you got a good jump on your garden, at least compared to me, but it was kinda warm in march here in the east coast, then come april, it was cold and rainy for almost the entire month, so i didn't get to put it in to late april again this year, despite a warm march..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i was thinking it looks like you got a good jump on your garden, at least compared to me, but it was kinda warm in march here in the east coast, then come april, it was cold and rainy for almost the entire month, so i didn't get to put it in to late april again this year, despite a warm march..


I was early. It was all good right up until the late frost. I used the sprinklers to wash it off the plants. Other than a few peppers I missed washing off, I didn't lose anything. But it slowed everything down big time. My 2nd planting of corn is about 3 weeks old, and some of it is a foot tall already.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm picking a bunch of Yellow Pear tomatoes off the kiddie pool plant now.



Also getting peas, green beans, pole beans, corn, peppers, cucumbers and Acorn squash. My regular squash has slowed down. But I did plant more. Also planted 3 packs of winter squash seed, including a mixture.

My 2nd planting of peas, green beans and corn are liking the steady water supply from the soaker hoses.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 11, 2016)

I saw the 1st cantaloupe yesterday. Got back out with the camera this morning.

 

Also saw a little Tender Sweet {orange meated} melon yesterday. Could not find it again this morning, but it is somewhere in there.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 13, 2016)

I had a freakish thunderstorm yesterday. It knocked over pepper and tomato plants, and leaned my 2nd planting of sweet corn almost to the ground. The sun had pulled it up quite a bit by this afternoon.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 13, 2016)

Today's picking. First pole beans and first crinkly pepper. Just about the last of the first planting of sweet corn. Now the waiting for the next patch to get ready.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Today's tomatoes on the right. Tuesday and Wednesday's tomatoes on the left.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Soon.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Today's tomatoes on the right. Tuesday and Wednesday's tomatoes on the left.
> 
> View attachment 3709639


looking great I will get some pics soon,thing are growing good now in the pine tree state


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jun 17, 2016)

Man Larry The Farmer, you sure put the work in. That watermelon looks great like all your stuff. My watermelon have just sprouted the past week or two, can't wait to eat some backyard watermelon, still months away for me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2016)

i've got a few flowers on a couple of my cucumber plants, and a baby jersey tomato, and a bunch of peppers starting to form on the top of a bunch of plants, but no where near having anything ready to pick..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

As hot as the last few days have been, a shorter growing season has it attractions

It's 88F here @ 1600 this afternoon, and wunderground has in big blue letters, Today's forecast is *Much Cooler* than yesterday. It was 96 yesterday.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jun 18, 2016)

Been hot here too man, mid 90's past 10 days or so, it's supposed to cool down to upper 80's, low 90's next week.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Been hot here too man, mid 90's past 10 days or so, it's supposed to cool down to upper 80's, low 90's next week.


We've had three days of big bad thunderstorms. Looks like no more rain for the next week or so. Got about 5 inches this week. But it dries up in a hurry.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> We've had three days of big bad thunderstorms. Looks like no more rain for the next week or so. Got about 5 inches this week. But it dries up in a hurry.


sheeeit what I wouldn't do for an inch of rain. tomorrow's supposed to be 115


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 18, 2016)

It doesn't grow at all, sigh....haven't done anything in the yard (veg), and I've got hundreds of mj seeds just sitting around aging/dying...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It doesn't grow at all, sigh....haven't done anything in the yard (veg), and I've got hundreds of mj seeds just sitting around aging/dying...


Put a few seeds in soil. I've popped so many of my Sidetracked: seeds that I'm having to move on down the list to some of the lesser crosses from last year. Six months from now I'm hoping to have enough I won't have to do that next season.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Put a few seeds in soil. I've popped so many of my Sidetracked: seeds that I'm having to move on down the list to some of the lesser crosses from last year. Six months from now I'm hoping to have enough I won't have to do that next season.


I have plans for my potatoes, onions, lettuce, etc., and as far as the other seeds are concerned, I think I'm gonna Johnny Appleseed it and toss a few palmfuls into the weeded (snicker) area out back. I'm going to try and cull the best seeds for a possible indoor grow, also. (Barebones stuff; just enough for me.)


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I have plans for my potatoes, onions, lettuce, etc., and as far as the other seeds are concerned, I think I'm gonna Johnny Appleseed it and toss a few palmfuls into the weeded (snicker) area out back. I'm going to try and cull the best seeds for a possible indoor grow, also. (Barebones stuff; just enough for me.)


I've thought about doing something like that. Maybe 25-30 of my Slo2 in the huckleberry patch for a late crop. I'm not trying for much weight either. I need lots of plants to get a male or two for breeding. Once I get my seed situation nailed down, I won't do near as many as this year. This is too damn much work for someone my age.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

I got all the young stuff {squash, winter squash, cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers} hoed the last couple of days. Also hoed the 2nd planting of melons, banana cantaloupe and Armenian cucumbers. They need side dressing, but I ran out of time.

I cut the first okra yesterday. Added it to a pot of peas today. Pretty good.

 

One kind of my sweet pumpkins turned orange yesterday or today.

 

I ate my first melon. It was a rotten ended Charleston Gray. About 90% ripe. Still pretty good. I clipped a small Crimson Sweet yesterday, but haven't cut it yet. {one of my customers gave me a melon tonight. They cut a couple and I sampled them. Pretty good}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)

Had a little cloud blow up yesterday while I was planting the skips in my squash and winter squash. Almost 4 inches of rain, 3 1/2 of which came in 30 minutes. I spent today trying to uncover everything.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)

First blooms on 2nd planting of peas. I got them hoed and laid down cardboard between 3 or 4 rows. I also raked up the grass clippings from the backyard to go on top of the cardboard, just haven't got it to the garden yet.



Mini sweet peppers. {grown from seeds from store bought peppers} I eat two or three of these a day in the garden. {sorry about the camera strap. I didn't see it until I had already posted}


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2016)

My little low impact gardensMy little one's pumpkin patch some catnip lol.and others.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a little plot in a community garden here where I'm growing various peppers and a wild flower called milkweed from seed. some raspberries, blackberries and some basil is all she wrote this season.
The vine is called hyacinth bean. The cem is along the road I walk to the garden. I'm not growing in a cemetery, lol.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> My little low impact gardensView attachment 3720349View attachment 3720351My little one's pumpkin patch View attachment 3720352some catnip lol.View attachment 3720353and others.


Looking good. I need to do lower impact next year. {and less of it} Now that everything has to be picked everyday, I'm having trouble keeping up.

Now it's the melons that are ripe and will only last a week or so. I'm eating two or three of the small ones a day in the garden.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I have a little plot in a community garden here where I'm growing various peppers and a wild flower called milkweed from seed. some raspberries, blackberries and some basil is all she wrote this season.
> The vine is called hyacinth bean. The cem is along the road I walk to the garden. I'm not growing in a cemetery, lol.


Since my Daddy died in '02, caring for the family graveyard has fell to me. I have been replacing the bushes around the parking area this year. My biggest problem is Mamma wanting to plant little wildflower patches all over. They do look good, but it makes mowing such a PITA.

So far no complaints for the folks who stay down there though.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2016)

dam it nex year im growin me some fuckin watermelon.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> dam it nex year im growin me some fuckin watermelon.


They take up a lot of space relative to the amount of fruit, but damn they are good on a hot day.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> They take up a lot of space relative to the amount of fruit, but damn they are good on a hot day.


I bet they are larry...I have the space in the community garden...neeext year. too late now I think


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I bet they are larry...I have the space in the community garden...neeext year. too late now I think


Back when I truck farmed, we moved a lot of the Crimson Sweet melons. They are small enough most folks can find room in the fridge for half of one. Very good taste. Though the Charleston Gray's are tasting good too. Haven't got a ripe one off the Tendersweet's yet.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll get in on this once my phone is back in my hand.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 2, 2016)

Corn is tasseling real good. Some of it is 7 feet.

 

Blooms on the Filipino gourds. I will have to watch these close. You can only eat them when they are young and tender, and they grow in a hurry. This is the only kind of gourd I'm growing this year so I can save the seeds. I have some crazy crosses from the last couple of years.

 

Peas with blooms and little peas. It's a good thing this patch is coming on fast. I was a couple days late picking the other patch, and many of them were dry. Do that a time or two, and the vines will die on you. 

I'm really liking the cardboard mulch. I need to come up with a little more to finish the corn.


----------



## Woyaboy (Jul 3, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Good looking garden. Mine got too big last year. Almost 2 acres. Going for fewer but bigger and healthier plants this year.
> 
> Here is picture from last August. Melons in the front and peas and corn further away.
> 
> View attachment 3618160


How do you keep all that you harvest? Freeze? Or do you barter as well?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 4, 2016)

Pumpkins and spaghetti squash.


Boxes with a variety of peppers, cucumbers, sage, basil.



Zucchini , okra


Sorano , ghost and red Italian long peppers.


Some Anaheims


Bells


A vining squash


Kale and collards


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 4, 2016)

Some of my vines. There's giant African bottle gourds, chayote squash, luffa, butternut squash. Winter melon, spaghetti squash. It all shares what is a 6' wide trellis that runs 70odd feet. It also shades my meat rabbits and chickens in the summer.







A harvest.


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)

Woyaboy said:


> How do you keep all that you harvest? Freeze? Or do you barter as well?


We do freeze a lot of peas, make a few bottles of pepper sauce and try to put up some cream corn, but we give a lot of it away. MY wife takes veggies to her friends and when I'm tired of picking, I will send the word out that it's free for the taking, you just have to come pick it. The Florida sun sees to it that nothing stays producing very long. My 1st planting of cucumbers, squash, acorn squash, sweet corn, peas, green beans and melons are gone, or going fast. I'm less than a week away from picking peas and beans off the 2nd planting.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Some of my vines. There's giant African bottle gourds, chayote squash, luffa, butternut squash. Winter melon, spaghetti squash. It all shares what is a 6' wide trellis that runs 70odd feet. It also shades my meat rabbits and chickens in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to check my carrots. This is the first time I've grown them since high school.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)

Look what is showing some orange. Habs will be ready soon.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm clipping melons everyday now. We had too much rain, so lots of them are splitting. The patch is about to give up the ghost anyway. Almost all the vines are dead. You can see where I've been eating them in the patch. I eat 3 or 4 of the small ones a day.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't remember if I mentioned my soil mixes getting rained in. But I scooped 3 or 4 five gallon buckets of water from my adult pepper mix. I used a little of it to water some of the peas, just to see if it was too hot.

 

Here is what the rest of the pea patch looks like.

 

And the part I used the water on.

 

I'm still cutting it in half when I feed it to my plants. I've used about a third of it so far.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

And after a couple of missteps, my Armenian cucumbers are growing like they should. I have 4 rows. 1 from seed. 1 from seed a week or so later, and 2 from transplants {seeds put in trays the same day I planted the 2nd row}. The 1st row {left side} has a soaker hose under it. The others are going to have to depend on sprinklers.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't have as nice of a garden as some of you all but I have these  my witch's Calderon


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I don't have as nice of a garden as some of you all but I have these View attachment 3727665View attachment 3727666 View attachment 3727669View attachment 3727670my witch's Calderon View attachment 3727672


Love the last one. Are those steel rims off an old wagon? I have a couple of those from my childhood. They used to be out by the road at our old house. But the school bus driver backed over one of them 45 years ago. We tried to straighten it, but you can still tell it was bent.

12 years ago when we moved to our {new at the time} house, we planted about 30 rosebushes. A couple of weeks later, the deer ate 90% of them in one night. I never replanted. We do have a flowerbed, which I clean out and plant in the Spring, then leave up to my wife to keep it that way. Well, she isn't kicking as high as usual this summer, so the flowers are blooming, but they are in a nice green bed of tall grass.

Most of my non-veggie, non-weed growing is reserved for trees. I've got peach trees this summer that I'm putting out everywhere I think I might want to eat a peach at some point in the future. I've planted about 15-20, and gave 5-10 away.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Love the last one. Are those steel rims off an old wagon? I have a couple of those from my childhood. They used to be out by the road at our old house. But the school bus driver backed over one of them 45 years ago. We tried to straighten it, but you can still tell it was bent.
> 
> 12 years ago when we moved to our {new at the time} house, we planted about 30 rosebushes. A couple of weeks later, the deer ate 90% of them in one night. I never replanted. We do have a flowerbed, which I clean out and plant in the Spring, then leave up to my wife to keep it that way. Well, she isn't kicking as high as usual this summer, so the flowers are blooming, but they are in a nice green bed of tall grass.
> 
> Most of my non-veggie, non-weed growing is reserved for trees. I've got peach trees this summer that I'm putting out everywhere I think I might want to eat a peach at some point in the future. I've planted about 15-20, and gave 5-10 away.


 Good eye! They are old rims my grandparents put that ther 40 some years ago.. I'm currently growing some hardy kiwis and Siberian crap Apple's and magnolias. I husk move in here a year and a half ago.
Next year if my back let's me I'm going bigger


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Good eye! They are old rims my grandparents put that ther 40 some years ago.. I'm currently growing some hardy kiwis and Siberian crap Apple's and magnolias. I husk move in here a year and a half ago.
> Next year if my back let's me I'm going bigger


We planted a lot of fruit trees when we moved, but all of them were toast that first summer. From drought and deer. Last year we got back into the spirit of things with 8-10 blueberry bushes, 2 fig trees, 2 olive trees, 2 apple persimmons, and way to many grapevines. The blueberries have done better than the vines, but we still have a dozen or so hanging on. This year we added another fig, and Chinese orange, lemon and tangerine trees, plus a pear I'm growing from seed. And 3 of the peach trees. All behind 5 foot of 4X5" welded wire. So far the deer are keeping out.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

This isn't really about gardening but this place seems like a bunch of smart fellows. So here's my question. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Love the last one. Are those steel rims off an old wagon? I have a couple of those from my childhood. They used to be out by the road at our old house. But the school bus driver backed over one of them 45 years ago. We tried to straighten it, but you can still tell it was bent.
> 
> 12 years ago when we moved to our {new at the time} house, we planted about 30 rosebushes. A couple of weeks later, the deer ate 90% of them in one night. I never replanted. We do have a flowerbed, which I clean out and plant in the Spring, then leave up to my wife to keep it that way. Well, she isn't kicking as high as usual this summer, so the flowers are blooming, but they are in a nice green bed of tall grass.
> 
> Most of my non-veggie, non-weed growing is reserved for trees. I've got peach trees this summer that I'm putting out everywhere I think I might want to eat a peach at some point in the future. I've planted about 15-20, and gave 5-10 away.


I wish I had fun for a tree. Maybe I'll put something in front of the house when we redo it 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2016)

all you guys put a lot of work into your garden(s). it shows


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I wish I had fun for a tree. Maybe I'll put something in front of the house when we redo it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


A fruit tree like figs or peaches will do alright under a bigger tree. But if you are growing weed at your place, you wouldn't want any big trees.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> This isn't really about gardening but this place seems like a bunch of smart fellows. So here's my question. Does anyone know what this is? View attachment 3727868View attachment 3727872


No, never seen it before. The leaves looks kind of like a weed/flower that used to grow in our cow pastures. But the blooms were blue/purple and the central stalk wasn't as tall.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 10, 2016)

I got my 1st picking off my 2nd planting of Pink-eyed Purple Hull peas today. And most likely the last picking off the 1st planting. If I can get the last few melons clipped, I can bush hog most of the north part of the garden.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> This isn't really about gardening but this place seems like a bunch of smart fellows. So here's my question. Does anyone know what this is? View attachment 3727868View attachment 3727872


Its a lily of some sort...here's a google pic of the same kind of leaves.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

Today was my first time getting more than one Armenian cucumber. That coupled with the fact the four Pruden's Purple in the kiddie pool is just now reaching their stride means lots of salads in my future.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

I've shelled a bucket of peas at work today. Last night I "forgot" to bring them with me, figuring the wife would have them shelled when I got in. She had thoughtfully left me my half to shell.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

The bees were busy working the Armenian cucumbers this morning. We had almost an inch and a half of rain yesterday, and everything was looking good.

 

Except for the peas, which had gotten a bad case of the fuzzy mold. One day late in the week I had left the soakers on longer than usual, then we had rain for three days. But I'll make that trade off anytime. The freezer is still full from last year's peas.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

The Tender Sweet's are looking good. Won't be long now. I've got used to eating a couple three melons a day, so when the few I have left run out, I'll be clipping to test. {I see I will have to cut okra when I get home from work}


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Dang Woot, you are rocking it.. My 2nd planting of peas are about played out, and I haven't planted the next ones yet. I haven't even been on the river this summer, and I decided I needed a break from the garden. I still have lots of young stuff coming on, and the Armenian cucumbers are getting ready now.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 21, 2016)

I cut a rotten ended Tender Sweet melon this morning. It was too over ripe to eat, but I cut another one that was starting to get sunburned. They were sold as orange meated, but it looked like a regular yellow meated melon to me. Plenty good though. I'll be eating one a day until they are gone. And I have a 3rd planting of melons coming along.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 22, 2016)

I had planned on letting two Armenian cucumbers get big, to save for seed. There were a couple more that just slipped through the cracks.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

Nah op your fine. I grow indoors yr round. Its never to early to provide food for ur family.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.
> 
> So here is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


*That hole in the ground idea is to cool. Love it!*


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

My winter squash are coming in. Never grown any WS except for Acorn. Will be learning how to cook these things soon.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jul 30, 2016)

.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> .


What do you have there?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 30, 2016)

Larry what's your favorite plant to grow if you had to pick??


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Larry what's your favorite plant to grow if you had to pick??


That is a tough one. Back in my truck farming days I made most of my money with peas and melons. I still like to keep a patch of each going all summer. 

I really like to watch corn grow. We used to grow field corn for cow and hog feed, picked with an old one row picker {on the cob} and ground up in a feed mill. Also had a strain we called 8 row night corn that we had ground into meal and grits. It was a long, thin, hard white corn. Those seeds, along with many others got lost in the flood after Daddy died. Other than food plots for the deer, sweet corn is all I grow these days. 

And I am a unreformed chili head, so peppers are up there near the top. 

But as far as pure pleasure of growing, my fruit trees would have to be ahead of the veggies. I like the thought of the reward being spread out over so many years. I'm lucky if a pea patch lasts three weeks.

I worked 8-10 years with locally grown {seedling} orange and grapefruit strains trying to breed one that was cold tolerant. Then a friend gave me a couple of the Chinese Orange seedlings. They have thrived, where all my old citrus trees were killed by cold.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2016)

ca


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2016)

the cantaloupe i started from seed and just sowed directly into the garden as i had an extra row and no more starts to plant, so i said wtf, and had a packet of seeds, so figured i'd try them out.. never would have expected the results i'm getting from the things.. holy crap, they're running like a mo'fo, which i was expecting, but man, they are really doing well, and are covered in buds, and even have a bunch of super small fruits starting as well.. i'm pretty excited, first time trying them, and more so for starting them from seed like i did..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 1, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> the cantaloupe i started from seed and just sowed directly into the garden as i had an extra row and no more starts to plant, so i said wtf, and had a packet of seeds, so figured i'd try them out.. never would have expected the results i'm getting from the things.. holy crap, they're running like a mo'fo, which i was expecting, but man, they are really doing well, and are covered in buds, and even have a bunch of super small fruits starting as well.. i'm pretty excited, first time trying them, and more so for starting them from seed like i did..


I only got four or five cantaloupes off my 1st planting. The 2nd planting is just about ready now. There is a few more than that, but not too many more.

My banana cantaloupe seeds produced genetic mutants, and they need to be destroyed.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 1, 2016)

@racerboy71, are you a F1 fan? I am a faithful follower of Brother Lewis, and was happy to see him expand his points lead at the Hockenheimring yesterday.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> @racerboy71, are you a F1 fan? I am a faithful follower of Brother Lewis, and was happy to see him expand his points lead at the Hockenheimring yesterday.



lol, yes, and i'm not a fan of lewis..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 1, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yes, and i'm not a fan of lewis..


Who do you pull for? Most of the race fans I run into online are not Lewis fans, but there are two or three here in my small town {where Nascar is king}.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Who do you pull for? Most of the race fans I run into online are not Lewis fans, but there are two or three here in my small town {where Nascar is king}.


 i'm not really that much into any driver atm, maybe vettel, mainly a ferrari guy, but i'm not a huge kimi fan, lol.. 
i've been to montreal, spa, barcelona, and monza over the years..

i'm not really into the hybrid era, miss the screaming v8s and 10s.. not to mention the stupid ass rules where you can't even test or develop the cars without using the dumb tolkens.. hopefully next year with sweeping reg changes will see a new team rise to the top .. been a depressing year being a tifosi


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not really that much into any driver atm, maybe vettel, mainly a ferrari guy, but i'm not a huge kimi fan, lol..
> i've been to montreal, spa, barcelona, and monza over the years..
> 
> i'm not really into the hybrid era, miss the screaming v8s and 10s.. not to mention the stupid ass rules where you can't even test or develop the cars without using the dumb tolkens.. hopefully next year with sweeping reg changes will see a new team rise to the top .. been a depressing year being a tifosi


There have been two major changes they tried this year, but had to change. One was a weird ass quali session. The other was radio restrictions. Last week Button got a five second time penalty because his team told him there was a brake problem. There was such a backlash they changed that rule this week.

This is a down period for the prancing horse, that is for sure. They just lost their head man this week. Too much pressure from the street car side of the company.

The new Hass {American} team scored points the first few GP's, which is really rare for a new team. When they get a homegrown driver, they will become more popular in the states.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

My best looking Tender Sweet melon so far. The first of the winter squash. And my Armenian cucumbers are starting to fade.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2016)

Baby cantaloupe.. have tons and tons of them


----------



## Moflow (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's my modest patch.
Ive 3 apple trees, 1 scotch bonnet pepper, 3 varieties of tomato and various other non edible plants as well.
Didn't do spuds this year though but maybe I might just have time to get some in for a Christmas day crop.
The Large green apples are 'Grenadier' an early cooking variety - ready now
It's on a dwarf rootstock that also produces an eating apple, Dutch late variety, ready in October. Early varieties tend not to keep for long as the later ripening types.
Two varieties on one tree.... well, now it's 3 varieties as I grafted to it this spring.

2nd tree is Braeburn. I Grafted to it as well this spring.
Strange thing happened on this graft . It flowered and it has produced an apple.
The Dark red apple in the 3rd pic.
My brother found an old Orchard with this red strain, he says the apple is red right through to the core which sounded intriguing so I can got him to send me cuts in the post.
Can't wait to cut it open come October!
Sweet pea is alive with greenfly but I'm reluctant to spray them as there's loads of hoverflies munching at them and the goldfish loves them!


----------



## Moflow (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry for double pics


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2016)

I LOVE braeburns.....and I am surrounded by Macintosh orchards lmao


----------



## Moflow (Aug 27, 2016)

1st pic scotch bonnet 
2nd pic green apples grenadier , red apples Dutch eater.
3rd pic another tree lol
4th pic close up of two of the grafts.


----------



## Moflow (Aug 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I LOVE braeburns.....and I am surrounded by Macintosh orchards lmao


Well why not surround yourself with one of these!

http://www.isciencetimes.com/articles/6144/20130930/apple-tree-varieties-uk-paul-barnett-horticulture.htm

Hope the link works.
250 different apples on one tree
Amazing.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking good Moflow. I pretty much took the month of August off as far as my garden goes. All I'm getting right now is okra and peppers. But I plan to plant late peas and turnip greens soon. I also have young Pruden's Purple and Tommy Toes tomato plants that need to be up-potted.

As far as fruit trees, I have had a fig, two kumquats and two loquats given to me this month. I need to get them in my orchard. I did sprout lots of peach trees this summer. Two are in my orchard, a few more in the woods near my shooting blinds, and lots given away.


----------



## Moflow (Aug 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Looking good Moflow. I pretty much took the month of August off as far as my garden goes. All I'm getting right now is okra and peppers. But I plan to plant late peas and turnip greens soon. I also have young Pruden's Purple and Tommy Toes tomato plants that need to be up-potted.
> 
> As far as fruit trees, I have had a fig, two kumquats and two loquats given to me this month. I need to get them in my orchard. I did sprout lots of peach trees this summer. Two are in my orchard, a few more in the woods near my shooting blinds, and lots given away.


Yes this is the quiet period over here too.
Done the best I could do in spring and now waiting the fruits of my labours lol
Couldn't do peaches here without a glasshouse. 
My tomatoes were supersweet 100, Sungold, an orange coloured one and Moneymaker.
I had 2 grape vines until last year. Hadda day dig them out.. they grew ok but produced eff all worth talking about . A few bunches of grapes the size of garden peas then come September mold... arrrrgh.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a few grapevines, but have not tended to them as they should be. We have lots more fruit trees and grapevines at our old house. I try to get by there to pick {pears are ready now}, but don't always remember in time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

The deer found their way into the garden. They trimmed the okra back pretty good. I leave a small gate open, so don't know if they came in that way, or jumped the fence.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 3, 2016)

Good looking cats


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Good looking cats


That is my garden cat crew, OJ, Spook and Chance. I took most of August off from the garden and they were not happy about that.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 21, 2016)

Name change, in case you guys hadn't heard. My laptop died, taking my e-mail and Larry {the} Gardener passwords with it.

I still have a few peppers and some Tommy Toe Tomatoes going. A few of the tomato plants are at the camp, and those are doing the best. I've picked ripe tomatoes the last few days.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

I had my first killing frost this week. It got all the flowers and most of the tomato and pepper plants that were still hanging about. I did get a good picking of tomatoes before the frosts. We also went to the tomato fields and got ten gallons. I think they have gone up to $8 a bucket this year. Still a good deal. The wife made a couple of tomato pies this week. Yum.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I had my first killing frost this week. It got all the flowers and most of the tomato and pepper plants that were still hanging about. I did get a good picking of tomatoes before the frosts. We also went to the tomato fields and got ten gallons. I think they have gone up to $8 a bucket this year. Still a good deal. The wife made a couple of tomato pies this week. Yum.


Yes that frost puts a stop to everything. 
Got my pelargoniums/geraniums pots wrapped in polystyrene... fingers crossed lol.
8 plants at about £10 each.... it makes sense!
I've still a dozen apples left on a tree.
Indoor gardening only now till spring.
Ive planted about 200 daffodils 200 tulips a dozen aliums, loads of snow drops, crocuses and anemone Got them in a few weeks ago.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

I still need to pick the few oranges on my Chinese orange trees. I plan on planting most of the seeds in the spring. I only had one seedling make it this year. 

I just got about a dozen oranges {for the seeds} from a tree down in Wewahitchka Fl. I get a little colder than they do in the swamps down there, so I may have to protect them some.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 28, 2016)

picked the last of my satsuma tree today.

been giving some to friends and eating them for about 2 weeks. gunna make jelly out of these


----------



## Poontanger (Nov 29, 2016)

Isnt Satsuma a plum ??


----------



## Moflow (Nov 29, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> Isnt Satsuma a plum ??


Lol
Isn't Jelly jam.......?


----------



## Moflow (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## wascaptain (Nov 29, 2016)

Satsuma are oranges, smaller, sweeter and more ez to peel then oranges. 
Still a few weeks out on my orange tree


----------



## Moflow (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 29, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> picked the last of my satsuma tree today.
> 
> been giving some to friendsView attachment 3841183 and eating them for about 2 weeks. gunna make jelly out of these


I'm eating a bunch of them from my cousin's tree right now. Most years my boss also brings in a big bag from her tree.


----------



## cordongreen (Nov 30, 2016)

Do I hear people being sad about frost? Hello from Zone 10....


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

cordongreen said:


> Do I hear people being sad about frost? Hello from Zone 10....


Location, location, location. The high was in the 60's today, and I was wearing a jacket.


----------



## Moflow (Dec 2, 2016)

Hovering around 45f here daytime. 
Frosts at night.
Long John's - thermals and a Woollen hat weather here .... lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

I've bought a few plants and started some seeds. There was a frost on the cars this morning. Hope it didn't touch up my garden plants. {or my Spring crop, for that matter}

The two tomatoes in the bigger pots are Cherokee Purple. One of them got nipped a couple weeks ago by a frost, but looks like it is going to live. I bought a 6 pack of Heirloom Homestead and got 11 plants out of it. Also 2 jumbo Jalapeno.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

I planted {six 6 packs per} trays of Pruden's Purple and Yellow Pear tomatoes, Jalapeno Early and Mini Sweet peppers, and a 48'ish tray each of Raab and Calabrese Broccoli. The broccoli is coming up, but nothing else yet. Note the cat protection.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 5, 2017)

Spring hasn't quite sprung here just yet but the crocus and daffodils have made an appearance.
The Pelargoniums/Geraniums I wrapped in polystyrene to overwinter look terrible.
Might be able to   save a couple of them.
I got some Russian tomatoes seeds for a Christmas pressie, all the way from St Petersburg . Should be interesting. Pop them in a week or so hopefully.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Moflow (Mar 5, 2017)

Seeds, from Russia with Love.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just waiting for the sunny days to start !!!!!!!! so they can get planted outside.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 7, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Just waiting for the sunny days to start !!!!!!!! so they can get planted outside.View attachment 3901368


Looks like a finger poking out of red double cup..?
But not ladies fingers the plant lol lol
Nice setup


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 8, 2017)

Moflow said:


> Looks like a finger poking out of red double cup..?
> But not ladies fingers the plant lol lol
> Nice setup


Yes those are my scallions. cant remember the last time i brought some from the store, just cut them down to the bulb, plant the bulb back in soil and in a few weeks repeat.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 8, 2017)

Things are starting to bloom before i can get them outside.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 8, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes those are my scallions. cant remember the last time i brought some from the store, just cut them down to the bulb, plant the bulb back in soil and in a few weeks repeat.


Nice one!


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)

I have sprouts on all three kinds of tomatoes {Pruden's Purple, Brandywine & Yellow Pear}, both kinds of broccoli but none of the peppers. Looks like a possible frost next week. Will cover the young plants. Not sure what I will do with my Spring crop.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I have sprouts on all three kinds of tomatoes {Pruden's Purple, Brandywine & Yellow Pear}, both kinds of broccoli but none of the peppers. Looks like a possible frost next week. Will cover the young plants. Not sure what I will do with my Spring crop.


Yes i was all set to move everything outside on saturday but the weather person said we are getting snow on Sunday. Grrrrrrrr it was 77 today. WTF


----------



## Moflow (Mar 11, 2017)

An old saying here is.....
" Ne'r cast a clout till May is out "
In other words don't take your long John's or great coat off till then! Lol
There's bound to be a frost or two here till April.
Just had a magpie in the front garden picking up nesting material.
I'm gonna say Spring has sprung.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

Moflow said:


> An old saying here is.....
> " Ne'r cast a clout till May is out "
> In other words don't take your long John's or great coat off till then! Lol
> There's bound to be a frost or two here till April.
> ...


My Great-great uncle always sheared his sheep and got a haircut and shave in May. I kind of keep up the family tradition. I shave off my winter beard on the Spring Equinox.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My Great-great uncle always sheared his sheep and got a haircut and shave in May. I kind of keep up the family tradition. I shave off my winter beard on the Spring Equinox.


Lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 17, 2017)

We had three nights of cold here. 36, 29 and 38F. I put the veggies in my underground anti frost facility. I had to move the roof today.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 18, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> We had three nights of cold here. 36, 29 and 38F. I put the veggies in my underground anti frost facility. I had to move the roof today.
> 
> View attachment 3908101


Whats that in £s? Lol
Minus 1.6 Celsius!
In the bunker I see.
It's been 8 - 11c here for a few days but been pishing it down.
Daffodils are blooming strong , crocuses are past their best and the tulips are showing their leaves .
Power hosed the patio , getting it ready for summer.
Cut the front lawn and put moss and weed killer grass ferts down.

Foreground - daffodils crocus anemones
A blueberry bush just budding
Background - a fuschia budding and dwarf rootstock apple tree.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 18, 2017)

Weed feed and moss killer applied on front lawn.
Power hosed out the back patio , a completely mind numbing experience, I was at it for hours ffs!. Still about half to do.
This gardening malarkey is a full time job.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 18, 2017)

A couple shots of anemones


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

The wife just told me i have reached my indoor garden limit (haha) after 15 years she still don't get that i only listen to her half the time, and then disregard half of what she say's.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> The wife just told me i have reached my indoor garden limit (haha) after 15 years she still don't get that i only listen to her half the time, and then disregard half of what she say's.
> View attachment 3909654


I tore my indoor light setup for veggie seedlings apart this off season{for space}. So far I have been sprouting veggies outside. I have pepper sprouts now, so some of everything is up.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I tore my indoor light setup for veggie seedlings apart this off season{for space}. So far I have been sprouting veggies outside. I have pepper sprouts now, so some of everything is up.


Most of what you see there grew from the sunlight shinning thru my glass doors. It's been to cold to set them out, but it seems like we have a week or two of 60 and above temp's coming this week, cant wait to give them full sun.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Most of what you see there grew from the sunlight shinning thru my glass doors. It's been to cold to set them out, but it seems like we have a week or two of 60 and above temp's coming this week, cant wait to give them full sun.


Mine are still in the hole in the ground, just without the glass.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Mine are still in the hole in the ground, just without the glass.


Yes i love how you did that, showed it to my wife and now she wants me to start digging holes in the backyard.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes i love how you did that, showed it to my wife and now she wants me to start digging holes in the backyard.


I've often thought about a 6ft long , 2 n a half ft wide and 6ft deep hole in the garden for her indoors........... lol


----------



## Moflow (Mar 20, 2017)

Snow expected on the hills and 0 degrees Celsius tonite


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

Moflow said:


> I've often thought about a 6ft long , 2 n a half ft wide and 6ft deep hole in the garden for her indoors........... lol


I've seen pictures where folks grew in empty swimming pools.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes i love how you did that, showed it to my wife and now she wants me to start digging holes in the backyard.


When I was a little kid, an old septic tank cover got busted by a tractor. The house had been gone for years, so my Mamma decided it was a good place to winter her plants. We would cover it with plywood when it was cold, and open it up on nice days. I got to thinking I could do the same thing, just with a couple of old shower doors I had. Works great, but you have to leave big gaps for the heat to get out on sunny days.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I've seen pictures where folks grew in empty swimming pools.


I would love to do that. remember Cheech and Chong "Nice Dreams"


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> When I was a little kid, an old septic tank cover got busted by a tractor. The house had been gone for years, so my Mamma decided it was a good place to winter her plants. We would cover it with plywood when it was cold, and open it up on nice days. I got to thinking I could do the same thing, just with a couple of old shower doors I had. Works great, but you have to leave big gaps for the heat to get out on sunny days.


Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> I would love to do that. remember Cheech and Chong "Nice Dreams"


If I remember correctly, they were in a Medical state, but the plants couldn't be seen from the street. They were still about 4 feet above the top of the pool.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> If I remember correctly, they were in a Medical state, but the plants couldn't be seen from the street. They were still about 4 feet above the top of the pool.


Yea they had a fake cover on top that looked like water. man not even the movies are as good as they use to be, or maybe im just getting old.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yea they had a fake cover on top that looked like water. man not even the movies are as good as they use to be, or maybe im just getting old.


I'm not getting old fast enough. I'm got my eye on 62, even though it's 6 years away. I want to hike the AT, and I can't see walking away from my job just to go on a walk. The wife has said I may retire early if we squeeze hard enough.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm not getting old fast enough. I'm got my eye on 62, even though it's 6 years away. I want to hike the AT, and I can't see walking away from my job just to go on a walk. The wife has said I may retire early if we squeeze hard enough.


Lucky you !! I got two kids about to go away to college,cant imagine being able to retire anytime soon.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Lucky you !! I got two kids about to go away to college,cant imagine being able to retire anytime soon.


My wife retired at the beginning of the year. I like the home cooked lunches, but for 25 years I had my days to myself. Takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 20, 2017)

And a weird mutation. Royal Kush x Good Dog.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3910051 View attachment 3910052 View attachment 3910053 View attachment 3910054
> 
> And a weird mutation. Royal Kush x Good Dog.
> 
> View attachment 3910055 View attachment 3910056


Looking good ODG. I have a spring crop going now. Just about a month out. I'm going to try to wait until June to pop seeds for my "full" season crop. At least May. The summers are just so long and hot here, I want to do it different this year.

Here is one of my {Donkey Kong X Grapish BS} Gorille de Raisin plants. It had a small tough of frost this week. Some of the top leaves are burned. Others were worse.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Looking good ODG. I have a spring crop going now. Just about a month out. I'm going to try to wait until June to pop seeds for my "full" season crop. At least May. The summers are just so long and hot here, I want to do it different this year.
> 
> Here is one of my {Donkey Kong X Grapish BS} Gorille de Raisin plants. It had a small tough of frost this week. Some of the top leaves are burned. Others were worse.
> 
> View attachment 3910057 View attachment 3910058


Oh, wow, looking beautiful, bro. Say, your name wouldn't be a reference to Fort Benning's Sand Hill, would it?


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, wow, looking beautiful, bro. Say, your name wouldn't be a reference to Fort Benning's Sand Hill, would it?


Nope. I was a Navy man. I live in an area of NW Florida known as the Sandhills. Most of my farm is sandy as hell.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 22, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My wife retired at the beginning of the year. I like the home cooked lunches, but for 25 years I had my days to myself. Takes a little getting used to.


Big time! Lol
I'm around your age.
I am retired now - Twice or thrice.
Military as a young pup then worked in an AES Power Station - retired at 41 with a pension. 
Twiddled my thumbs for a couple of years, ended up working for Royal Mail for another 10 years - then took a small pension from them.
Feck ALL those bosses telling me what to do Ever again.
Now I do what I wanna do.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 22, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Nope. I was a Navy man. I live in an area of NW Florida known as the Sandhills. Most of my farm is sandy as hell.


My job moves me around a lot, I am a native New Yorker who has lives 8 years in Southern Cal, 5 years in Broward county in Florida and for the past 3 years i have been living in a area in NC called the Sandhills (and with good reason) hard to get anything growing here it is truly 65% sand everywhere.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 22, 2017)

Moflow said:


> Big time! Lol
> I'm around your age.
> I am retired now - Twice or thrice.
> Military as a young pup then worked in an AES Power Station - retired at 41 with a pension.
> ...


I respect you guy's so much. By the time i am ready to retire there may not be a pension left to get, so i work twice as hard and throw as much as i can in an alt savings/ retirement account. I have been lucky enough to purchase property in two of the states i have worked in so i also have a little rental income coming in but who knows what will happen. In the states the rich get richer and the middle class get poorer, and the poor catch hell.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 22, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> I respect you guy's so much. By the time i am ready to retire there may not be a pension left to get, so i work twice as hard and throw as much as i can in an alt savings/ retirement account. I have been lucky enough to purchase property in two of the states i have worked in so i also have a little rental income coming in but who knows what will happen. In the states the rich get richer and the middle class get poorer, and the poor catch hell.


Get all the big bills outta the way, mortgage etc then you are beholden to No One.
As long as I can pay my electric, gas, rates and food I'm happy.
+ more.
I add horticultural sand to my soil/soiless mixes in these parts.
Sounds like you guys need a lot of roughage in your sand!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 22, 2017)

Moflow said:


> Get all the big bills outta the way, mortgage etc then you are beholden to No One.
> As long as I can pay my electric, gas, rates and food I'm happy.
> + more.
> I add horticultural sand to my soil/soiless mixes in these parts.
> Sounds like you guys need a lot of roughage in your sand!


Yes there is a slight hill in the corner of my yard and i cant get anything to grow there because before anything can take root it rains and wash it away (have tried just about everything). One of my houses is paid off, got at least 5 to 7 years left on the other. One child going away to school next year and the other the year after that.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 22, 2017)

Damm those pesky kids......
You only think you get them out of the house for good ... peace and quiet but the feckers are like boomerangs, they keep coming back! Lol


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 23, 2017)

Garden beans, Peas, and a few sunflowers all waiting to go outside.


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Mar 23, 2017)

Which is the best season for growing any plants?


----------



## Moflow (Mar 23, 2017)

Jacobson Wyatt said:


> Which is the best season for growing any plants?


Depends were you are.
Depends what you want to grow.
Spring time but you'll want watch out for frost on delicate seedlings.
You can start stuff off indoors on a window sill etc
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 23, 2017)

tri star strawberries is a big crop for us in side t8 i got 2 banna, afew cactus a lemon tree and a bunch of aloe. tomato started to cold here in up state ny for anything out side yet but you name it we can grow it here cucs pumkin squash pees beans sunflower ex


----------



## Moflow (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful day here today.
14/15 oC.
Two buzzards over head.
 
If you look closely! 

I had these dalhias lying in garage so I potted them up.
 
 
Last year's lillies are showing and one of the apple trees is budding.
Frost to nite again.


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 24, 2017)

i forgot my newest thing is blueberries i got some of thoes

little giant blueberry plants 6 of them and 4 pink blueberries now the soil needs to be between 4 and 6 for them to do good. so the birds kept eating all my berries so i poted in peet moss and pine mulch and brought them in. now i just put them out when they blossom. so the bees can do their job.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 24, 2017)

woodsyn2o said:


> i forgot my newest thing is blueberries i got some of thoes
> 
> little giant blueberry plants 6 of them and 4 pink blueberries now the soil needs to be between 4 and 6 for them to do good. so the birds kept eating all my berries so i poted in peet moss and pine mulch and brought them in. now i just put them out when they blossom. so the bees can do their job.


Yes, I have 2 small bushes, 2 varieties for better pollination. 
When I remember last pH water down to 5.5 for them.
I believe they have quite shalĺow roots.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey guys. I got the garden plowed up today. At least the southern half of it. I bought seeds yesterday. Sweet corn, pink-eyed purple hull peas, acorn squash, munchers cucumbers, crimson sweet melons and I'm sure there is some I'm forgetting. I have lots of seeds in the freezer too. Saturday and Sunday are good vine days, so if I can find the time, I'm going to plant the cukes, melons and squash. Also BIL has spaghetti squash seeds for me. We have been cooking lots that lately. Kale was one thing I forgot. I'm sure there are others.

The pepper sprouts are doing a little something now. All three of the tomato strains are doing well, as are both kinds of brocolli. I have to get some soil mixed soon. Note my cat prevention system.



There are a few blooms on the Heirloom Homesteads. Didn't see any on the Cherokee Purple, but I really didn't think to look.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

I bought a couple Mammoth Jalapeno plants last week. Will transplant them into pots this weekend. They have been in an east facing window and are getting too tall. 

Here are the two Jumbo Jalapeno. Not too bad.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I bought a couple Mammoth Jalapeno plants last week. Will transplant them into pots this weekend. They have been in an east facing window and are getting too tall.
> 
> Here are the two Jumbo Jalapeno. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 3912562


That's Awesome !!!!!!!!! look's like you are going to be very busy this weekend !!!!! good times.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> That's Awesome !!!!!!!!! look's like you are going to be very busy this weekend !!!!! good times.


Since I'll spend most of it at work, I will be very busy. I do have Sunday off, but the wife says I promised to go with her to something or the other that afternoon. I don't remember saying I would, but what can I do? I'll garden that morning.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes i know your pain, my wife tells me i am the poster child for selective amnesia. I never remember saying yes hun i will go with you, but i always get stuck going. would rather be at home with my plants.


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 24, 2017)

wow nice we got 2 inches of snow today saposse to rain and snow all weekend bummer


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

woodsyn2o said:


> wow nice we got 2 inches of snow today saposse to rain and snow all weekend bummer


My high/low for the day is 79/59F. Nothing lower than 58F in my 10 day forecast. I'm planting in the morning. Last year I got started a little too early. I think I'll be fine this year. {knocks on wood}


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My high/low for the day is 79/59F. Nothing lower than 58F in my 10 day forecast. I'm planting in the morning. Last year I got started a little too early. I think I'll be fine this year. {knocks on wood}



we cant not plant till memorial day i will harden off the weeks befor that for fear of frost. peas and beans sunflower handle frost preaty good but everything else i keep in the green house till then


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

woodsyn2o said:


> we cant not plant till memorial day i will harden off the weeks befor that for fear of frost. peas and beans sunflower handle frost preaty good but everything else i keep in the green house till then


I just looked back to the beginning of this thread, and saw I had stuff inside under lights in February. I ran out of room and had to put some of it outside. Had some peas and corn planted by early March. The frost came late, and got me pretty good.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 25, 2017)

I got out in the garden for an hour or so this morning. Planted 3 rows of Acorn Squash.

 

3 rows of Muncher cucumbers.

 

And 7 rows of Crimson Sweet melons.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 25, 2017)

We watered the blueberries. Most look like they didn't bloom until after the frost, so they should be good. An orange tree cashed, but that was from the two nights of 25F two months back. The lemon and tangerine trees looked pretty rough too.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 27, 2017)

I was suppose to have a few days off, was going to get out in the garden on Tuesday and finally move everything outside, but then found out i have to go to Miami for work. I am going to be gone 5 days, not sure if i should move plants outside to the patio area or keep them in my kitchen bay window area. Temps are gonna be in the low 80's this week and not sure if the wife or kids will remember to water them. What do you guy's think i should do ?
Tomato's are looking happy.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 27, 2017)

If you could set them in a pan of water they might be alright for 5 days.

That reminds me. I forgot to water my plants today.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 28, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> If you could set them in a pan of water they might be alright for 5 days.
> 
> That reminds me. I forgot to water my plants today.


Thank you ! that's what i am going to do.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 31, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> If you could set them in a pan of water they might be alright for 5 days.
> 
> That reminds me. I forgot to water my plants today.


Just made it back home (a 5 day trip turned into 3 days) and my plants are still alive. again thanks for the tip.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Just made it back home (a 5 day trip turned into 3 days) and my plants are still alive. again thanks for the tip.


Glad it worked out. I grow my tomato plants in 2" of water all season. When I get my Redneck Rain Gutter Grow System up and running, I'll post a picture. The plants are ready to go into bigger pots and into the trench, but I want to get the frame redone before I put plants in.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)

We got a good steady rain last night. There was some thunder about 2130, so I covered the plants in the underground bunker. Also under glass, the two 6 packs of pepper plants Sister dropped off yesterday. One is a Spanish name that I don't have in front of me at the moment, and the other is Anaheim Chili. Will put them in pots the next good transplanting day. Used a clear plastic tub to cover as many of the tomato and pepper sprouts as possible. This morning I uncovered everything.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tomatoes are ready to go in the ground. Will have to wait till next week as we have a few heavy rain events in the forthcomming days.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 1, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> Tomatoes are ready to go in the ground. Will have to wait till next week as we have a few heavy rain events in the forthcomming days.


Those look good. My bought plants are almost ready to up-pot to their final pot, but all the sprouts are still in the 6 pack things.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 1, 2017)

grew mine from seed. They are 'Delicious' tomatoes and a hair over 3 weeks old. They go in a container lit with two 23 Watt CFL's at night. I only have room for the strongest seven and the rest are going to friends. Should be in the ground next week once the weather clears up some.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 1, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> grew mine from seed. They are 'Delicious' tomatoes and a hair over 3 weeks old. They go in a container lit with two 23 Watt CFL's at night. I only have room for the strongest seven and the rest are going to friends. Should be in the ground next week once the weather clears up some.


I bought two Cherokee Purple in the bigger cups, then a 6 pack of the Heirloom Homestead. I got 11 plants out of the 6 pack. My seedlings are Pruden's Purple, Yellow Pear and Brandywine. Also have some Jalapeno Early and Mini Sweet Pepper sprouts. Will be giving quite a few of them away.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

I've been lax posting onhere. Sorry. Too many days on the trail, not enough in the garden.

This morning I replanted my Crimson Sweet melons. The first round came up good, but the dry weather toasted their ass. {I was on the trail, and didn't water} Soon I will side dress the few that are alive.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

The Spaghetti squash are looking good. I side dress them last week. I mixed a cup each of 13-13-13. 10-10-10, 15-0-15 heavy iron, and 5-10-15 with 4 cups of my adult tomato soil mix, and put a cat food can full around each plant, then added a 12 oz coffee cup of the soil mix on top of that. Worked it around with the hoe, then covered it up. Ran the sprinklers, then it rained.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

I plowed and hoed the okra. Could stand to replant some of the skips, but over all, it's looking pretty good.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

Peas. You can see where the soil is darker. I spread a few loads of mushroom compost here last year.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

Sweet corn. Needs food and water. But then don't we all?


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

Blue Lake green beans.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow that's a lot of work. I know you will have a great harvest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow that's a lot of work. I know you will have a great harvest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's been really dry. I had to run the sprinklers just to get everything to come up. Then some of the young plants died. I have some pinestraw and leaves raked up, just not close to the garden. Need to clean out my trailer so I can pick them up and put in the garden. Will help with water retention.

I'm hoping to get in from work tomorrow with time to do some more re-planting. I used 4 different sets of Armenian Cucumber seeds, and only a few of them came up. I have one more bunch of seeds that I froze with the pulp. I've thawed out half of them, and will replant that patch.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

Saw the first squash blooms yesterday. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

I got the melons side dressed, but not before a few of them had started to vine.

 

 

The replants are coming up pretty good.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

Mini Sweet {and a few Jalapeno early} peppers about ready to be potted.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

Pruden's Purple {on right} and Yellow Pear tomatoes ready to go into five gallon buckets.

 

Brandywine tomatoes and a few stray pepper plants.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

I will have to look back and see what these peppers are. But they are coming up.


----------



## thumper60 (May 6, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I will have to look back and see what these peppers are. But they are coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3937521


all my stuff tucked into gh for at least couple more weeks


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> all my stuff tucked into gh for at least couple more weeksView attachment 3937603


They are looking good. That short growing season must be a bitch. Last year I started some sweet corn inside under lights, and all my southern e-gardening friends thought I was crazy. But there were a couple of folks from up your way, and they said they had to start corn inside or it wouldn't make it in time to market.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

The wife and I have decided to have a wood and glass greenhouse built. We are just waiting for the right time to do it. I have enough glass for about half of it now, and haven't really tried rounding up old windows yet. I thought I had a deal with a cool contractor. He would have taken partial payment in smoke. But his business has blown up since then. He is jacking his price up to discourage folks from hiring him. Too busy for a small project like that.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 6, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Saw the first squash blooms yesterday. Shouldn't be too long now.
> 
> View attachment 3937507
> 
> View attachment 3937514


I love


sandhill larry said:


> Saw the first squash blooms yesterday. Shouldn't be too long now.
> 
> View attachment 3937507
> 
> View attachment 3937514


When i was a youngster my dad would pick squash blooms in the morning and cut them up and mix them in our scrambled eggs. ( man i miss dad and those eggs). Looking great man and thank you for reminding me about those days


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> I love
> 
> When i was a youngster my dad would pick squash blooms in the morning and cut them up and mix them in our scrambled eggs. ( man i miss dad and those eggs). Looking great man and thank you for reminding me about those days


Sister cooks with them, but I can't remember exactly how she does it. I'm with you on missing my dad. He's been gone for 15 years, which doesn't even sound right saying it.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 6, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Sister cooks with them, but I can't remember exactly how she does it. I'm with you on missing my dad. He's been gone for 15 years, which doesn't even sound right saying it.


Yea mine has been gone going on two years now. I still have some ruff days


----------



## sandhill larry (May 6, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yea mine has been gone going on two years now. I still have some ruff days


Time does round off the rough edges.


----------



## thumper60 (May 7, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> They are looking good. That short growing season must be a bitch. Last year I started some sweet corn inside under lights, and all my southern e-gardening friends thought I was crazy. But there were a couple of folks from up your way, and they said they had to start corn inside or it wouldn't make it in time to market.


that's what a lot of farmers do up here,they put the black plastic on the rows so they can get plant a week or two early


----------



## sandhill larry (May 7, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> that's what a lot of farmers do up here,they put the black plastic on the rows so they can get plant a week or two early


Lots of tomatoes and peppers grown around here. They mound up the dirt and cover it with black plastic to get an early start too. They run drip lines under the plastic. You never want to get tomato plants wet if you can help it.


----------



## Roche Mars (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 11, 2017)

I've been doing a lot of work in the garden, but haven't had time to post much on here. Here is some Jalapeno in the pepper pit.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 11, 2017)

I got a scoop of mushroom compost this week. Fifteen bucks, or three per swimming pool.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 11, 2017)

I side dressed and mounded up dirt around the bigger melon plants, while trying to avoid stepping on the replants. These guys are pretty lucky. {see my foot prints on both sides of them}


----------



## sandhill larry (May 11, 2017)

I side dressed and worked the okra. Came back and hand watered everything. Early on I ran the sprinklers, and the weeds tried to take over.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 19, 2017)

Picked the first squash of the year today. I was hiking most of the week, and damn it if they didn't keep growing while I was walking. Might be a hair too big.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 19, 2017)

Last week I dug 13 holes and added 2 gallons of mushroom compost to each. I let it sit in the sun for a week to cool off.


Got out this morning and mixed that in with my sandy soil.



I had about 20 of the 2014 saved seed Crimson Sweet sprouts that needed planting.



Gave each a gallon of weak coffee ground compost tea.



You can see how my sand sucks up the water. Should have rain the next couple three days, so hope they do alright.


----------



## Susan Harris (May 19, 2017)

I like your techniques of growing garden


----------



## sandhill larry (May 20, 2017)

Susan Harris said:


> I like your techniques of growing garden


Thank you. I really need to spend more time in the garden. But time seems to be in short supply.


----------



## SwitchHitter (May 20, 2017)

Roche Mars said:


>


Had one of these lights given to me...... yeah, I also gave it away.LOL


----------



## sandhill larry (May 22, 2017)

This morning I got the tomatoes in the new Redneck Rain Gutter Grow System. I need to scoop out an inch or so of sod on the high end, then it will be pretty level.

6 Pruden's Purple, 1 Yellow Pear and 4 Brandywine. There is a good sized tomato on one of the Brandywines.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 22, 2017)

Spaghetti squash.

 

Not sure what kind this is, but the wife cooked some in stir-fry for lunch, and it was good. {this is a pretty small one}

 

We did find the name of this one with Google, but I don't remember what it is. Have not tried one of these yet.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 22, 2017)

Saw the first little Crimson Sweet melons this morning.

 

And the re-plants are coming along nicely.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 22, 2017)

We picked a few Jalapeno today.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 23, 2017)

Wow everything looks awesome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2017)

My tulips are about done and there is some bachelor button and peony poppy sprouts are coming up under them .


----------



## sandhill larry (May 26, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow everything looks awesome !!!!!!!!!


Thanks. I have been slacking this year. Too much time hiking and not enough hoeing.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 26, 2017)

I have a few blooms on my peas and green beans now. And the corn is starting to tassel.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 28, 2017)

I cant wait until the day i can have more land, time, and love to give to my garden.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2017)

Lovely gorgeous bonitas.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 3950383 View attachment 3950384 View attachment 3950385 View attachment 3950386 View attachment 3950387 View attachment 3950388 View attachment 3950389
> I cant wait until the day i can have more land, time, and love to give to my garden.


I spend a big part of day in the garden.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm picking Armenian cucumbers now. This one is going to be saved for seed, so it will get quite a bit bigger. I pick them at about 18 inches for eating.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

Had the first spaghetti squash for lunch today. This is my first year growing it, and I like it a lot.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

It won't be long on the Crimson Sweets now. And the replants are starting to vine and bloom.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

Squash, late planted.

 

Muncher cucumber replants.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

Best looking Brandywine tomato.

 

Best looking Pruden's Purple.

 

Almost all of the plants are through the hog panel now.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 1, 2017)

I transplanted one Anaheim chili and two mini sweet peppers into the pepper pit. Moved all the potted peppers out of the shade into the sun today. Nice cloudy overcast day for it.

Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

My pictures tell me I got the other pepper pit going on Saturday. I used soil from a couple of kiddie swimming pools that had tomatoes in them last year. Each plant also got about half a gallon of new soil mix. There are 3 Anaheim Chili, 3-4 Jalapeno Early and 5-6 Mini Sweet peppers. This was where I had my redneck raingutter grow system last year.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

I had to pick the green beans twice to make a mess. This is on Sunday. The wife cooked them with new potatoes. Mighty fine.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

I've cut okra, but don't have enough for a mess yet. It was so dry when they were young, they are not quite knee high.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

Some of the silks on the sweet corn has started to turn. This is the best time of year to be a gardener.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

I did pick a handful of peas yesterday. Will have to pick them for real in the morning. Picture is from Monday.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 30, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Had the first spaghetti squash for lunch today. This is my first year growing it, and I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3952981


 they keep forever too. I didn't grow any this year but I'm still eating lady years crop!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 30, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I've cut okra, but don't have enough for a mess yet. It was so dry when they were young, they are not quite knee high.
> 
> View attachment 3956912


 we cut them and freeze them as we go. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 30, 2017)

here's my tomato wall. its San marzano on the left and slicers on the right, with green zebras as a divider.


volunteer pumpkin I let the chickens peck at. 


my planter boxes with green beans, okra and collards. 
there's kale and peppers on the right. 





ambrosia cantaloupe and marigolds in front of the fence I built the week before last. 


a tomato that is clearly in on my secret. 


grow out bunnies before harvest


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

mwooten102 said:


> here's my tomato wall. its San marzano on the left and slicers on the right, with green zebras as a divider.
> 
> 
> volunteer pumpkin I let the chickens peck at.
> ...


Your garden is all looking good. We had about 20 straight days with heavy rain and no sun. Most of my tomatoes are cashed, and I pulled up the squash vines yesterday and replanted. I've been lax on posting, but the garden has been running in high gear the last few weeks. We cut the first melon yesterday.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 4, 2017)

I've gotta question for the tomato experts. The flowers on mine seem to be falling off without setting any fruit. Out of 6 flowers I'm only getting like one tomato growing from them. They seem to be growing pretty vigorously beside that no nutrient deficiency's or pests etc. Any advice?


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh and here's my hop plantthis is its first year so I'm just letting it grow wild no pruning. I think I might just stick it in the ground next year, 10 gallon pot really isn't big enough..


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 6, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> I've gotta question for the tomato experts. The flowers on mine seem to be falling off without setting any fruit. Out of 6 flowers I'm only getting like one tomato growing from them. They seem to be growing pretty vigorously beside that no nutrient deficiency's or pests etc. Any advice?


 could be many things from lack of pollinators to high temps rendering pollen sterile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 8, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> I've gotta question for the tomato experts. The flowers on mine seem to be falling off without setting any fruit. Out of 6 flowers I'm only getting like one tomato growing from them. They seem to be growing pretty vigorously beside that no nutrient deficiency's or pests etc. Any advice?


food with lots of calcium,common prob with tomatoes or to hot


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 8, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> food with lots of calcium,common prob with tomatoes or to hot


Too much rain, then too hot has done in my tomatoes. I'm still picking ripe tomatoes, but most all the leaves are dead. The wife has three on the porch that are just now starting to bear. She showed me little worms on them this morning. I had the neem handy, so I sprayed with it. But they were bud worms, not horned tomato worms. I'll hit them with something a little stronger when I get in from work.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 8, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Too much rain, then too hot has done in my tomatoes. I'm still picking ripe tomatoes, but most all the leaves are dead. The wife has three on the porch that are just now starting to bear. She showed me little worms on them this morning. I had the neem handy, so I sprayed with it. But they were bud worms, not horned tomato worms. I'll hit them with something a little stronger when I get in from work.


hey larry does neem work on the horned worms,i have used sevin for yrs


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 8, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> hey larry does neem work on the horned worms,i have used sevin for yrs


I think it helps as a preventive, but once you get them, you have to spray or dust with something that will actually kill them. I have some garden insecticide mixed in a sprayer that I use on my peas and tomatoes.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 9, 2017)

I sprayed my young pea patch, as well as the tomato plants on the porch. I'm just waiting to pick the last few melons and acron squash, then I can plow up most of the south side of the garden.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 9, 2017)

New squash seedlings. 
 

Old Armenian cucumbers are just about played out.

 

But replants are blooming and vining.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 9, 2017)

Okra is doing real well. The wife has made lots of pickled okra. Need to hide it when her cousin comes to visit. That lady will eat a pint at one setting.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2017)

Please don't plough the fields. That is 1800's style farming.
The video I linked is 1 of a series, you can look for the rest on youtube. The first ones are more theory, but the rest are on the farm, showing you how you can get better results that ploughing your field and breaking up the aggregate that helps water drain. They have some really neat tricks and you don't even need a tractor.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Please don't plough the fields. That is 1800's style farming.
> The video I linked is 1 of a series, you can look for the rest on youtube. The first ones are more theory, but the rest are on the farm, showing you how you can get better results that ploughing your field and breaking up the aggregate that helps water drain. They have some really neat tricks and you don't even need a tractor.


I know about no-till. My little 2 acre plot gets the least amount of tilling possible. When I disc, it turns the top 5-6 inches of dirt.

I have three tractors and am always on the lookout for number four.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 10, 2017)

I saw little Armenian cucumbers on the vines today. Thunderstorm hit before I got a picture.

I thought I had done a good job cutting the okra on Friday, but after yesterdays cutting, not so sure. Look how big some of those buggers are. I set a few of the biggest ones aside to see if the seeds will work. The wife bakes some in the oven for lunch today. Put a couple tbs olive oil in a gallon bag, mixed in some red pepper flakes, black pepper and Adobo seasoning, and tossed the cut up okra around in for a minute or two. Bake @ 425F for 15 minutes on a cookie sheet, add Parm and bake for 8-10 more minutes. Really, really good.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I know about no-till. My little 2 acre plot gets the least amount of tilling possible. When I disc, it turns the top 5-6 inches of dirt.
> 
> I have three tractors and am always on the lookout for number four.


If you are disking 6", you are just moving the compacted layer a bit deeper down the soil.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

I picked the first Armenian cucumber off the 2nd planting this morning. It's a good thing too. The Munchers are just about played out.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

Yesterday I pulled up the last of the crook neck and zuke squash.

 

Just a few more acorn squash to pick, then I can get rid of those vines too.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

Yesterday I side dressed the young squash and the peas. Used the push plow to work in the fertilizer on the peas.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)

The okra is just about played out, but I picked the first peas off the 2nd planting. The 3rd planting of peas are coming along. Will have to side dress soon. Lots of peppers still, but not really doing much with them. The wife needs to get in a popper mood. Another round of Muncher cucumbers just transplanted on Tuesday. Most look alright. A few did cash. The rain has wiped out the 2nd planting of Armenian cucumbers. They only had fruit for about 3 weeks, but it was good while it lasted. {it's still raining 4-5 days a week}


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 5, 2017)

too larry said:


> The okra is just about played out, but I picked the first peas off the 2nd planting. The 3rd planting of peas are coming along. Will have to side dress soon. Lots of peppers still, but not really doing much with them. The wife needs to get in a popper mood. Another round of Muncher cucumbers just transplanted on Tuesday. Most look alright. A few did cash. The rain has wiped out the 2nd planting of Armenian cucumbers. They only had fruit for about 3 weeks, but it was good while it lasted. {it's still raining 4-5 days a week}


 My okra didn't do shit and my cucumbers craped out in the first 110+ degree heat wave. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2017)

mwooten102 said:


> My okra didn't do shit and my cucumbers craped out in the first 110+ degree heat wave.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


I had a pretty good year for okra. I did try a late planting, but all but one of the sprouts didn't ever take off. The rain got the late planting of cucumbers. I do have a late pea patch coming in. I saw blooms a few days ago, so will be picking soon. The peppers are still doing well. The Mini Sweets are finally getting ready. The wife made pepper rings this week. Also tried a couple different Popper Bites recipes since the smaller Jalapenos are starting to produce.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

I got sick of waiting for spring, so I decided to get some tomatoes going indoors .. what I decided on were two types ..BLACK KRIM and GERMAN JOHNSON..not sure how they'll do indoors but I'm trying them anyway.. I was also debating on growing a small patch of carrots indoors but I'm still on the fence ...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I got sick of waiting for spring, so I decided to get some tomatoes going indoors .. what I decided on were two types ..BLACK KRIM and GERMAN JOHNSON..not sure how they'll do indoors but I'm trying them anyway.. I was also debating on growing a small patch of carrots indoors but I'm still on the fence ...


You should cross those matters and call them Black Johnson's


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You should cross those matters and call them Black Johnson's


lol.. nice


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I got sick of waiting for spring, so I decided to get some tomatoes going indoors .. what I decided on were two types ..BLACK KRIM and GERMAN JOHNSON..not sure how they'll do indoors but I'm trying them anyway.. I was also debating on growing a small patch of carrots indoors but I'm still on the fence ...


I had my spring crop to keep me busy. Until it got down to 16F here in Larry Land. Now that all my plants are dead, I might get bored waiting. But until then, I'm getting in as many trail days as I can.

I do need to set up lights for my {tomato and pepper} sprouts in one of my sheds. We always did them in the house before, but that space has been requisitioned. A simpler fix, but without the lights is to dig another subterranean solar sprout chamber. Last year I filled my old one in with used tomato soil and turned it into a pepper pit.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You should cross those matters and call them Black Johnson's


I then can ask people how does my black Johnson taste...lol...


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I can then can ask people how does my black Johnson taste...lol...


Or is my Black Johnson the biggest you have had in your mouth?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

i just dropped the following seeds in cups.

jalapenos
mini sweet yellows
mini sweet reds
catnip

and one tester of sweet corn to see if my seeds are still viable. too early for it.

picked up onion sets from the store today. might plant a few outside before the weekend is over.

gonna try to do trashcan potatoes also.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i just dropped the following seeds in cups.
> 
> jalapenos
> mini sweet yellows
> ...


I've grown potatoes in stacks of tires. Never tried the trashcan.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've grown potatoes in stacks of tires. Never tried the trashcan.


start low, pile on dirt as it grows, just tip it over at harvest time.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

guess you could call them barrel potatoes also


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> start low, pile on dirt as it grows, just tip it over at harvest time.


I used hay bales last year.. worked pretty good.. also did a small raised bed of them.. the bed just lift up and off.. was abit easier for harvesting
also some in my regular garden...those didn't do so well..


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

The good thing about the stacked tires is you can stretch out the harvest by taking down one tire at a time.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 27, 2018)

I pulled the trigger and started my bell peppers yesterday. hopefully the lights will keep them warm enough at night to germinate.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got to pick up a few types of peppers , was thinking about some Thai's and Hungarian hot wax.. maybe some chocolate bells..


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I pulled the trigger and started my bell peppers yesterday. hopefully the lights will keep them warm enough at night to germinate.


The 28th and 29th are good above ground days. The next ones after that for peppers is Feb 15-17.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm going to try Mortgage Lifter tomatoes this year. Tried a few times in the past but something always happened to them before I put them in the ground. This is the year. They're suppose to be a pretty good heirloom variety.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I've got to pick up a few types of peppers , was thinking about some Thai's and Hungarian hot wax.. maybe some chocolate bells..


I ran into 10 cent seed packs at the Habitat for Humanity ReStore, and spent $4.20. Lots of them were peppers. Plus I have a ton of saved seeds.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> The good thing about the stacked tires is you can stretch out the harvest by taking down one tire at a time.



Do you put anything inside the tires?Or can you just let dirt fall into them and it doesn't matter


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> The 28th and 29th are good above ground days. The next ones after that for peppers is Feb 15-17.


I have them started in a Tote with a few 23Watt CFL's attached to the lid. I'm just hoping it stays warm enough for the next few days till they pop out the soil.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm going to try Mortgage Lifter tomatoes this year. Tried a few times in the past but something always happened to them before I put them in the ground. This is the year. They're suppose to be a pretty good heirloom variety.


Never tried those. Our favorite is Pruden's Purple. Not really purple. More pink. But real good tomatoes.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 27, 2018)

@too larry They call them Mortgage Lifter because the guy that invented them was so successful at growing tomatoes he was able to pay off the mortgage to his farm,... hence the name he gave them.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Do you put anything inside the tires?Or can you just let dirt fall into them and it doesn't matter


We used a little dirt mixed with lots of sawdust back when Daddy was alive and doing woodwork. You just add tires as they grow. It's been years since I've grown them this way though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> I ran into 10 cent seed packs at the Habitat for Humanity ReStore, and spent $4.20. Lots of them were peppers. Plus I have a ton of saved seeds.


I'll have to take a look at are local restore and habitat .. good score on your part eh! most of the packs at the local stores here are like 1.50 to 1.99$ per pack.. or they sell shitty 10" tall plants at 5$ a crack..


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> We used a little dirt mixed with lots of sawdust back when Daddy was alive and doing woodwork. You just add tires as they grow. It's been years since I've grown them this way though.



Got some extra tires sittin around the other half wanted to paint up all pertty like for a small flower box thingamajiggy out by the mailbox.They been sittin for close to 2 years now lol.I'm done with chickens so i got quite a bit of hay left so i'm going try the hay in side the tires.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'll have to take a look at are local restore and habitat .. good score on your part eh! most of the packs at the local stores here are like 1.50 to 1.99$ per pack.. or they sell shitty 10" tall plants at 5$ a crack..


These were the kind of packs you can get 4/$1 at the Dollar Tree, so not that good of a deal. I had been getting most of my seeds from Lowe's. But my buddy at the contractor's checkout can't give me the discounts he used to. It's going to fuck with my herb garden as well, as I had got used to getting all my soil making stuff at fifty cents on the dollar.

But before Mamma died, she got a kitchen sized trash bag of free seeds from the Farmer's Co-Op. They were out of date. I ended up with all of those. Big bags of Homestead tomato seeds, 3 kinds of collard seeds, 2 kinds of sugar pumpkins, lots of other stuff I can't think of right now. I've been lobbying my wife for a new freezer just for seeds. So far no luck.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> These were the kind of packs you can get 4/$1 at the Dollar Tree, so not that good of a deal. I had been getting most of my seeds from Lowe's. But my buddy at the contractor's checkout can't give me the discounts he used to. It's going to fuck with my herb garden as well, as I had got used to getting all my soil making stuff at fifty cents on the dollar.
> 
> But before Mamma died, she got a kitchen sized trash bag of free seeds from the Farmer's Co-Op. They were out of date. I ended up with all of those. Big bags of Homestead tomato seeds, 3 kinds of collard seeds, 2 kinds of sugar pumpkins, lots of other stuff I can't think of right now. I've been lobbying my wife for a new freezer just for seeds. So far no luck.


you sound like me...lol..
two years ago my mother in law gave me a grocery sack full of seed packs .. all of which were from 1999-2003.. lots of country gentalmen corn , beets, lettuce, collard greens , several types of heirloom tomatoes.. all kinds of seeds.. BUT almost all of them were no longer viable. some did pop.. Cherokee purple, better boy, beefsteak, and most of the corn.. but nothing else.. that bag of seeds was bitter sweet...lol
.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> you sound like me...lol..
> two years ago my mother in law gave me a grocery sack full of seed packs .. all of which were from 1999-2003.. lots of country gentalmen corn , beets, lettuce, collard greens , several types of heirloom tomatoes.. all kinds of seeds.. BUT almost all of them were no longer viable. some did pop.. Cherokee purple, better boy, beefsteak, and most of the corn.. but nothing else.. that bag of seeds was bitter sweet...lol
> .


I've had mine in the freezer since I got them. All of the free and cheap seeds were out of date, even the ones from the thrift store. But last year I grew some of the Co-Op seeds, and they all came up pretty good. Will find out what the others will do soon. I'm working tomorrow, but I will try to get some seeds in trays on Monday.

I think it will be easier to dig a new underground greenhouse than trying to clean up the shed to set up lights in there. lol

But when I have sprouts coming up, I will have to do something.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

We use to do the stacked tires when I was a kid , I don't remember the dirt we used, but I have been thinking about doing it again. Since I have a goat I also have tons of wasted hay and since I have a sawmill I also have tons of saw dust. But the one thing I do know about hay is it breaks down pretty fast and will leave voids, also here were I live we have what I call sugar ants and they invade everything especially my compost piles. Anyway I'm thinking about doing compost and sawdust and maybe some sand .


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We use to do the stacked tires when I was a kid , I don't remember the dirt we used, but I have been thinking about doing it again. Since I have a goat I also have tons of wasted hay and since I have a sawmill I also have tons of saw dust. But the one thing I do know about hay is it breaks down pretty fast and will leave voids, also here were I live we have what I call sugar ants and they invade everything especially my compost piles. Anyway I'm thinking about doing compost and sawdust and maybe some sand .


We have fire ants here. They are the main reason I haven't grown potatoes the last few years. It is always a battle with them.

Sounds like a good mix.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have fire ants here. They are the main reason I haven't grown potatoes the last few years. It is always a battle with them.
> 
> Sounds like a good mix.


Shit i didn't think of that.They are relentless here


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have fire ants here. They are the main reason I haven't grown potatoes the last few years. It is always a battle with them.
> 
> Sounds like a good mix.


yup, here too. trashcan potatoes sounded better all the time, lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have fire ants here. They are the main reason I haven't grown potatoes the last few years. It is always a battle with them.
> 
> Sounds like a good mix.


We had fire ant problems here and I tried everything but nothing worked for long. And then I tried an old wives tale, I took the top off of one ant hill and put it on another and repeated this all summer. And I haven't had fire ants in about twenty years now. The damn sugar ants don't bite but they are everywhere cars, house,shop f'ing everywhere.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We had fire ant problems here and I tried everything but nothing worked for long. And then I tried an old wives tale, I took the top off of one ant hill and put it on another and repeated this all summer. And I haven't had fire ants in about twenty years now. The damn sugar ants don't bite but they are everywhere cars, house,shop f'ing everywhere.


I had heard about that. Even done it a time or two. I've heard they will kill each other off. I'll have to give it a longer try next time.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

The fireants here are odd.I grew up in s.fl where you could walk out your door one morning and find a 3 foot ant hill that wasn't there the day before.

Where i am now they nest in the ground mostly.You don't find them until they are sinkin those nasty pinchers into you but they are EVERY WHERE in the back yard.Have tried some things but they laugh at me....little fucks


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> The fireants here are odd.I grew up in s.fl where you could walk out your door one morning and find a 3 foot ant hill that wasn't there the day before.
> 
> Where i am now they nest in the ground mostly.You don't find them until they are sinkin those nasty pinchers into you but they are EVERY WHERE in the back yard.Have tried some things but they laugh at me....little fucks


My bug man sprays the yards, so no real ant issues there. But I see my share of them in the garden and in the woods gardens. For the first time, I grew some of my herb garden in pots this past year. 3 or 4 of them had huge ant hills beside them by the time they flowered. I reused the pots in my ill fated spring crop attempt. I shoveled them all flat, and they would build back in a day or two. Deer, grasshoppers and a week and a half in the low 20's {with two nights down to 16-fuckin-F} killed off the plants before the ants could become a problem. But that's another story.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> The fireants here are odd.I grew up in s.fl where you could walk out your door one morning and find a 3 foot ant hill that wasn't there the day before.
> 
> Where i am now they nest in the ground mostly.You don't find them until they are sinkin those nasty pinchers into you but they are EVERY WHERE in the back yard.Have tried some things but they laugh at me....little fucks


I watched some YT videos of some old dude pouring molten lead in the mounds and then digging them up and washing the dirt off. He was selling the molds it was pretty damn cool. I don't think it to be an effective method of ant control, but just listening to them bastards fry after getting eat up is rewarding.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I watched some YT videos of some old dude pouring molten lead in the mounds and then digging them up and washing the dirt off. He was selling the molds it was pretty damn cool. I don't think it to be an effective method of ant control, but just listening to them bastards fry after getting eat up is rewarding.


I bet that would be a cool sculpture. No lead on hand these days, but I used to have buckets of it. Way back when I was just out of high school, I went to all the tire stores with a buddy of mine to buy up their used tire weight lead. We made pretty good money selling sinkers to the catfishers.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> My bug man sprays the yards, so no real ant issues there. But I see my share of them in the garden and in the woods gardens. For the first time, I grew some of my herb garden in pots this past year. 3 or 4 of them had huge ant hills beside them by the time they flowered. I reused the pots in my ill fated spring crop attempt. I shoveled them all flat, and they would build back in a day or two. Deer, grasshoppers and a week and a half in the low 20's {with two nights down to 16-fuckin-F} killed off the plants before the ants could become a problem. But that's another story.


Are you aware of what they use?I can't afford to have some one come out to do it but if i'm able to get a hold of a proven product i'm game.Nothing from home depot has worked for long....maybe a week 2 at the most. 




Bareback said:


> I watched some YT videos of some old dude pouring molten lead in the mounds and then digging them up and washing the dirt off. He was selling the molds it was pretty damn cool. I don't think it to be an effective method of ant control, but just listening to them bastards fry after getting eat up is rewarding.


YES pure art isn't it?I've seem some molds that are just crazy awesome looking.And it shows how good they are at making underground homes.I would actually like to have one myself.

Mom would get so pissed at me and the best friend cause we would use all the charcoal fluid setting huge ant hills on fire.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Are you aware of what they use?I can't afford to have some one come out to do it but if i'm able to get a hold of a proven product i'm game.Nothing from home depot has worked for long....maybe a week 2 at the most.. . . . . . . ..


I don't know. It's granules though. If I can remember, I'll ask him. {But he only comes every 3 months, and my mind is like a steel trap. Kind of rusty and half sprung} He walks around and sprinkles them on the beds. He is after the smaller ants more than the fire ants. According to him, they are what gets in your walls and shit like that. I had them in one wall not long after we built the house. It was where the electric came in, which happens to be the master bedroom. I woke up one day with ants all over my pillow. Yikes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Are you aware of what they use?I can't afford to have some one come out to do it but if i'm able to get a hold of a proven product i'm game.Nothing from home depot has worked for long....maybe a week 2 at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually the anthill casters I've seen use zinc. It has much lower surface tension than lead.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3383426/


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Actually the anthill casters I've seen use zinc. It has much lower surface tension than lead.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3383426/



I've looked at pics of molds that seemed different in color....some much much more shiny than others,some almost looked chrome.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

HA!

i just learned that zinc has a melting point of.....420 degrees....cool link @cannabineer


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

do red oak trees count? i just planted 4 red oak acorns that sunk to the bottom of the bucket of water after 24 hours.

5 years ago i planted 4 18" tall sawtooth oaks. the tallest is 8 feet now. i have 5 more on order and i ordered 20 loblolly pine trees seedlings.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

still a couple weeks early for onions, but i planted a row anyway. might make it, might not. have more to plant in a few weeks. if these make it, they'll be strong !!!


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> do red oak trees count? i just planted 4 red oak acorns that sunk to the bottom of the bucket of water after 24 hours.
> 
> 5 years ago i planted 4 18" tall sawtooth oaks. the tallest is 8 feet now. i have 5 more on order and i ordered 20 loblolly pine trees seedlings.


I collect acorns from a couple trees here at work every year. They are the big ass ones. Last year I got 15-20 trees from them. Gave about half of them away. Planted the others around the farm. I think the dry fall got a lot of them. But a few made it, and I have a bunch more acorns that need planting.

I planted 2K longleaf pine tree seedlings the last couple of weeks. 1500 between the garden and graveyard at the house, and after we got our work schedules worked out so we could burn, I planted the other 500 in the skips of our 3 year old longleafs. The roots all had to be trimmed since I was planting with a dibble.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> still a couple weeks early for onions, but i planted a row anyway. might make it, might not. have more to plant in a few weeks. if these make it, they'll be strong !!!
> 
> View attachment 4080599


Nice looking dirt. I'm so sandy I do a lot of my tomatoes and peppers in pots or dig out a trench and put in a soil mix.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> I collect acorns from a couple trees here at work every year. They are the big ass ones. Last year I got 15-20 trees from them. Gave about half of them away. Planted the others around the farm. I think the dry fall got a lot of them. But a few made it, and I have a bunch more acorns that need planting.
> 
> I planted 2K longleaf pine tree seedlings the last couple of weeks. 1500 between the garden and graveyard at the house, and after we got our work schedules worked out so we could burn, I planted the other 500 in the skips of our 3 year old longleafs. The roots all had to be trimmed since I was planting with a dibble.
> 
> ...


holy shit !!!! 2000 seedlings. your poor dibble bar, lol... most i have ever planted at once was 200


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice looking dirt. I'm so sandy I do a lot of my tomatoes and peppers in pots or dig out a trench and put in a soil mix.


yup dirt here is rich and mine is a bit more moist than most due to my proximity to water. but it turns to clay a foot or two down . 

will grow some good stuff though, sure wish i could grow cannabis outdoors


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

here are my two largest sawtooth oaks. they are 6 years old, tree tubes are 5 feet high


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

I've had a hand in planting almost all the planted pines on the farm. Most with tractor and pull behind planter. Off the top of my head, I've planted 5 acres of sand pine and 15 acres of slash in my old hay field. 20 acres of slash in what we call the back field. The 20 acres behind the house, and 8 acres down at the river field in longleaf. Three times we planted leftover slash in 2 and 3 acre plots down at the river field. And three years ago we planted the rest of the hay field in longleaf, about 10-12 acres.

Sister and BIL paid to have their slash and longleaf trees planted 6 years ago. With the new trees I planted, we have no real big plots of land left without trees on it. I have a couple acres of garden and fruit trees, and 3 or 4 of front yard, but everything else is trees.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> here are my two largest sawtooth oaks. they are 6 years old, tree tubes are 5 feet high
> 
> View attachment 4080614 View attachment 4080615


Looking good. The tall grass shows how rich the dirt is. Those trees should get big.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've had a hand in planting almost all the planted pines on the farm. Most with tractor and pull behind planter. Off the top of my head, I've planted 5 acres of sand pine and 15 acres of slash in my old hay field. 20 acres of slash in what we call the back field. The 20 acres behind the house, and 8 acres down at the river field in longleaf. Three times we planted leftover slash in 2 and 3 acre plots down at the river field. And three years ago we planted the rest of the hay field in longleaf, about 10-12 acres.
> 
> Sister and BIL paid to have their slash and longleaf trees planted 6 years ago. With the new trees I planted, we have no real big plots of land left without trees on it. I have a couple acres of garden and fruit trees, and 3 or 4 of front yard, but everything else is trees.


busy man ^^^^


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looking good. The tall grass shows how rich the dirt is. Those trees should get big.


hope to have a deer stand in one before i am gone from this earth.

they are a very fast growing oak. produce acorns in 8-10 years. grow 50-60' high. have sweet acorns the deer love.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> busy man ^^^^


The days are so short, I was planting at night to get finished before the trees got too old. Look at the trekking pole in the picture and you will see one of my tent lights. I lined up 3-4 lights and planted until bedtime a couple of nights. Luckily it was cold as hell that whole week. Days in the 40's and nights in the 20's. The seedlings still looked fresh at 2 weeks old.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> I collect acorns from a couple trees here at work every year. They are the big ass ones. Last year I got 15-20 trees from them. Gave about half of them away. Planted the others around the farm. I think the dry fall got a lot of them. But a few made it, and I have a bunch more acorns that need planting.
> 
> I planted 2K longleaf pine tree seedlings the last couple of weeks. 1500 between the garden and graveyard at the house, and after we got our work schedules worked out so we could burn, I planted the other 500 in the skips of our 3 year old longleafs. The roots all had to be trimmed since I was planting with a dibble.
> 
> ...


reminds me of when I use to work on a Christmas tree farm.. people have no clue how much work goes into them long before they get to a living room... so are you planting for habitat or for timber.. sorry if its been asked..


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> reminds me of when I use to work on a Christmas tree farm.. people have no clue how much work goes into them long before they get to a living room... so are you planting for habitat or for timber.. sorry if its been asked..


A little of both. I'm 57, so might not see these make poles, but I will be selling pine straw off them in 10 years {7 more years for the burned ones, but Sister and I share ownership of those} The longleaf behind the house {and the 8-9 acres at the river field} were on a habitat restoration program for 15 years. We got something like $1050 each of those years. Plus cost sharing with the seedlings and the planting. But we couldn't sell the straw while it was on the program. Since 2015 we have been getting $100 an acre for the straw. That almost pays the land taxes on the whole farm. Here is last year's harvest. I'm expecting them any day now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> A little of both. I'm 57, so might not see these make poles, but I will be selling pine straw off them in 10 years {7 more years for the burned ones, but Sister and I share ownership of those} The longleaf behind the house {and the 8-9 acres at the river field} were on a habitat restoration program for 15 years. We got something like $1050 each of those years. Plus cost sharing with the seedlings and the planting. But we couldn't sell the straw while it was on the program. Since 2015 we have been getting $100 an acre for the straw. That almost pays the land taxes on the whole farm. Here is last year's harvest. I'm expecting them any day now.
> 
> View attachment 4080884


that's bad ass.. what's the pine straw used for, mulching, composting? I wonder if there's a market here..lol..


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> that's bad ass.. what's the pine straw used for, mulching, composting? I wonder if there's a market here..lol..


It's used in landscaping. Looks good for a while, but doesn't last like bark. Mulch is real local. You will get whatever is close to you. Like if there is a lot of cypress trees getting milled near you, cypress bark would be in all the garden shops. There is a huge pinestraw market here. But then there are millions of acres of pine trees.There are so many absentee land owners that straw theft is a real thing here. The small crew that does mine bales 20 acres in less than two days.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> A little of both. I'm 57, so might not see these make poles, but I will be selling pine straw off them in 10 years {7 more years for the burned ones, but Sister and I share ownership of those} The longleaf behind the house {and the 8-9 acres at the river field} were on a habitat restoration program for 15 years. We got something like $1050 each of those years. Plus cost sharing with the seedlings and the planting. But we couldn't sell the straw while it was on the program. Since 2015 we have been getting $100 an acre for the straw. That almost pays the land taxes on the whole farm. Here is last year's harvest. I'm expecting them any day now.
> 
> View attachment 4080884


damn, that's hard work


EDIT: just read you didn't do it, lol.... i'm with you on that


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2018)

looks like they're bailed like pine and fur boughs for making wreaths.. pretty cool.. most of the local mulch here is pine or cedar some places get Cyprus mulch..
I'm trying to come up with ideas for my land. it's not huge but I have 14acers land locked on three sides by state land..lol.. I'm out in the sticks..


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> looks like they're bailed like pine and fur boughs for making wreaths.. pretty cool.. most of the local mulch here is pine or cedar some places get Cyprus mulch..
> I'm trying to come up with ideas for my land. it's not huge but I have 14acers land locked on three sides by state land..lol.. I'm out in the sticks..


I would love that setup, if the state land didn't have too much traffic on it.

Pine trees are not great money. When the government was paying folks to plant pines, too many pines got planted. Pulp wood prices are slowly picking up, but they were depressed for years. And you have to wait so long to harvest, the land is tied up for a long time. But it keeps the land in green belt so the taxes are not high. Taxes on the river field are less than 200 bucks a year.

Something like Christmas trees would be better income, and sooner too. But it would be more work.

Hay is also a pretty good money maker. Unless you have all the equipment, you would have to lease it to someone else. And I don't like folks on my land.


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

I planted 1 tray of orange seeds today, from my cold resistant strain. 1 tray of saved Mammoth Jalapeno seeds. These were from four store bought plants I grew last year. I know they are hybrids, but I planted a shit pot full of them, so some of them should be true. 1/2 trays of Grand Bell Mix, California Bells, Cubanelle, Cayanne, Serranno and Joe E Parker New Mexico Chilis.

I have pictures, but my camera is in the car. Will post some later.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 29, 2018)

That's about how it was here a few years ago. There was a terrible drought and the price of hay sky-rocketed. Round bales were going for between 650 and 700 each. Everyone invested in harvesting EQ expecting the high prices. It's been years since that happened and people have hundreds upon thousands of bales stock piled. Now the price of a round bale is around $20 delivered. The boom is over and everyone i stuck with their EQ they paying for.


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> That's about how it was here a few years ago. There was a terrible drought and the price of hay sky-rocketed. Round bales were going for between 650 and 700 each. Everyone invested in harvesting EQ expecting the high prices. It's been years since that happened and people have hundreds upon thousands of bales stock piled. Now the price of a round bale is around $20 delivered. The boom is over and everyone i stuck with their EQ they paying for.


Lots of hay got sent from here to Texas back then. These local boys were selling it in the field. The ranchers were coming to Florida to pick it up. 

Some of what happens too, is that when the price does get so high, brood cows get sold off, so there is less demand. We never sold our hay. But I'm glad to be out of the cow and hay business. Too much work, never knowing what kind of payoff you will get.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 29, 2018)

Cows were selling for $25 head. Farmers just wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Cows were selling for $25 head. Farmers just wanted to get rid of them.


Markets are cold sons of bitches. They cut the margins to the bone. Herb growers in the legal states are learning what farmers have known forever. Have a perfect year and you can rake it in. A little bit of bad luck, and you can lose your shirt.


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

Oranges.

 

Peppers. {do not look under the chair}


----------



## too larry (Jan 29, 2018)

I saw the first acorn starting to split. Won;t be long now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Oranges.
> 
> View attachment 4081382
> 
> ...


I had to look... lol.. I'm hoping to see a couple volentiers myself this spring in a couple of spots I let go on their own last season .. 
very cool Larry I have some Apple trees on my closed in porch in pots that I've recently started waking up.. I gave them a good drink and the next day they started setting leaf buds.. I'm planning leaving them in the pots for another year to get bigger.. damn deer wipe them out every time I put them in the ground.. so now I'm waiting and I'm taking extra precautions and I'm going to cage them for a couple years..

today I've been checking out the MDARD ( Michigan department of agralcature and rural development) for licensing info for growing and selling mushrooms.. from what I've read it appears I don't need one if my income from sales is under a certain amount of money annually .. so I'm thinking of going that direction for extra cash.. I'm hoping to make some connections at the local farmers markets this year cause I'm having a hard time finding any local restaurants buying mushrooms on the internet.. I may end up having to go to restaurants and talking to the owners/chefs ..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

ordered 2 Paulownia (Empress/Princess) root clump today. worlds fastest growing tree. hope to provide shade for the house in a few years. they litterly grow that fast.

some call them invasive. if i don't like it, i'll kill it. lol

anyone have experience with them?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> ordered 2 Paulownia (Empress/Princess) root clump today. worlds fastest growing tree. hope to provide shade for the house in a few years. they litterly grow that fast.
> 
> some call them invasive. if i don't like it, i'll kill it. lol
> 
> anyone have experience with them?


check with your township or county first before planting to make sure its not listed as an invasive species .. some trees and plants have been banned in my area and can result in a hefty fine .. j.s.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> check with your township or county first before planting to make sure its not listed as an invasive species .. some trees and plants have been banned in my area and can result in a hefty fine .. j.s.


oops, will do. i sure hope not, didn't pay much, but still...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> check with your township or county first before planting to make sure its not listed as an invasive species .. some trees and plants have been banned in my area and can result in a hefty fine .. j.s.



a quick search didn't reveal anything. i think i'll be ok.

live out in the country


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> a quick search didn't reveal anything. i think i'll be ok.
> 
> live out in the country


out in the country... fuck, go for it.. a lot of states and counties don't push the invasive issue to much but here in MI. there's been a lot of invasive flowers and ornamental grasses taking over everything and causing all kinds of problems .. even are water ways are having issues ..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> out in the country... fuck, go for it.. a lot of states and counties don't push the invasive issue to much but here in MI. there's been a lot of invasive flowers and ornamental grasses taking over everything and causing all kinds of problems .. even are water ways are having issues ..


these will be planted away from any native species and mowed around constantly. should prevent any spread anyway


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

@too larry or anyone. can i plant pine tree seedlings this saturday with 1.5 months to go before the last freeze? 

or should i pot them all and put them under a light in a non climate controlled building?


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I had to look... lol.. I'm hoping to see a couple volentiers myself this spring in a couple of spots I let go on their own last season ..
> very cool Larry I have some Apple trees on my closed in porch in pots that I've recently started waking up.. I gave them a good drink and the next day they started setting leaf buds..  I'm planning leaving them in the pots for another year to get bigger.. damn deer wipe them out every time I put them in the ground.. so now I'm waiting and I'm taking extra precautions and I'm going to cage them for a couple years..
> 
> today I've been checking out the MDARD ( Michigan department of agralcature and rural development) for licensing info for growing and selling mushrooms.. from what I've read it appears I don't need one if my income from sales is under a certain amount of money annually .. so I'm thinking of going that direction for extra cash.. I'm hoping to make some connections at the local farmers markets this year cause I'm having a hard time finding any local restaurants buying mushrooms on the internet.. I may end up having to go to restaurants and talking to the owners/chefs ..


Here in Florida, in order to sell what your grow, you have to get a Grower's Permit from your county Ag Ext Service, but it's free. I sold peas and melons mainly, but I truck farmed for years. Daddy and Mamma would take a truck load to the farmer's market in Panama City almost everyday. I would pick during the day, and we would load the truck back up when they got in.

They never sold any of them, but Sister and BIL grew mushrooms for a while. They did the kind you drill holes in logs and put the spores in and seal them with wax. They had to be kept under a shelter.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> @too larry or anyone. can i plant pine tree seedlings this saturday with 1.5 months to go before the last freeze?
> 
> or should i pot them all and put them under a light in a non climate controlled building?


The planting season is almost over, so the sooner the better. {here anyway. It might be later where you are at} And they do better if you plant them when it's cold. A good rain afterwards helps too.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 30, 2018)

I've been looking at baker creek heirloom seeds .. it's a non gmo group ... they have a lot of cool stuff/seeds/plants .. at rareseeds.com thought I would share..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.rareseeds.com this is a cool place


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> The planting season is almost over, so the sooner the better. {here anyway. It might be later where you are at} And they do better if you plant them when it's cold. A good rain afterwards helps too.


thanks 

i will go ahead and plant them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 3, 2018)

planted 17 12" loblolly pines, 5 30" sawtooth oaks and 2 paulownia root clumps.

paulownia's are inside under the light. pines and oaks are in the cruel world now


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> planted 17 12" loblolly pines, 5 30" sawtooth oaks and 2 paulownia root clumps.
> 
> paulownia's are inside under the light. pines and oaks are in the cruel world now


Hope they do good for you. I have about 20-25 red cedar seedlings that I dug up when I was cutting the fire line around the longleaf pines. They are all together in one pot. I water them when I give the cats water, so they are still alive, but I have to do something with them soon.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 3, 2018)

thanks, they should. 

pines are a little discolored per seller because of very cold temps. trees definitely still alive and he said they will green up in spring.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 10, 2018)

one of my paulownia root clumps is really taking off


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2018)

Still no sprouts on my pepper planting. Feb 15-17 are good above ground days. I'm going to plant a few tomato seeds then.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 12, 2018)

only one of my pepper plants came up and it didn't open up and grow.

the seeds were old. oh well, i will buy some seedlings as soon as the local stores start offering them.

should be antytime around here


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, I'm real jealous of you guys, both in the weather you're having, and the land you have available. Won't be warm enough for outdoor planting here for another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2018)

Here are my thrift store seeds. I paid a dime each for them.


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here are my thrift store seeds. I paid a dime each for them.
> 
> View attachment 4088796


Who says you can't get much for a dollar? Nice!


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2018)

somedude584 said:


> Wow, I'm real jealous of you guys, both in the weather you're having, and the land you have available. Won't be warm enough for outdoor planting here for another 6-8 weeks.


I dug a 3 foot deep hole in the garden. When the sprouts come up, I'll pot them and put them in there with a couple of shower doors over them on cold nights. I'm sure we will have more frosts.


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I dug a 3 foot deep hole in the garden. When the sprouts come up, I'll pot them and put them in there with a couple of shower doors over them on cold nights. I'm sure we will have more frosts.


I've always imagined building a few walipinis when I have land of my own to work with. Earth, 2x4's, and plastic covering.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I dug a 3 foot deep hole in the garden. When the sprouts come up, I'll pot them and put them in there with a couple of shower doors over them on cold nights. I'm sure we will have more frosts.


awesome idea

we still have some frosts before its over here too


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is my old one from the 1st post in this thread. Last year I filled it in with used soil and turned it into my pepper pit.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 12, 2018)

image not showing up


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 13, 2018)

I have nine out of fifteen bell pepper plants above ground. Weather is going to be a little nicer tomorrow than today so I will probably start my tomato seeds. Trying to get an early jump on Spring this year.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 14, 2018)

Black krim well on their way..
I wasn't sure the German Johnson's were going to pop but they did..


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just got finishes starting my Mortgage Lifter tomato seeds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 14, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just got finishes starting my Mortgage Lifter tomato seeds.


I'm buying some of them mortgage lifters from rareseeds. Can't wait to get'm ...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

planted 2 more rows of onions.

going out to plant a few potatoes in the ground.

then will dig up some local dirt and plant a few in a trash can.

pictures later


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

not much to see yet... i went ahead and planted corn too. fuck it, if it comes up, freezes and dies, i have more seeds


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

forgot to post this picture of my paulownia tree


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 17, 2018)

planted my trashcan potatoes today. only i guess i threw out my old trashcan that had holes in it. well rather that kill a perfectly good trashcan, i opted for an UN-repairable plastic deer feeder, lol.

put a little plastic and wood over the hole to hold in the dirt.

we're off and running. will add dirt as the plant gets vertical.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 17, 2018)

baby pepper plants, a strawberry plant and brussels sprouts


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 18, 2018)

My mortgage lifters are poking themselves out of the soil finally. Well we off and running......


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

It's in the 1st post in this thread. But I'll have pepper sprouts in my new one soon, so I'll post a picture of it.


Sour Wreck said:


> image not showing up


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

Everyone is off to a good start. I have a few pepper sprouts up. I did disc up the garden this morning. I'm thinking about throwing caution to the wind, and planting peas, corn and melons on 2/ 24-25. As well as tomato seeds into trays. Also have lots of Eggplant seeds. I guess I'll try a few of them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Everyone is off to a good start. I have a few pepper sprouts up. I did disc up the garden this morning. I'm thinking about throwing caution to the wind, and planting peas, corn and melons on 2/ 24-25. As well as tomato seeds into trays. Also have lots of Eggplant seeds. I guess I'll try a few of them.


things are looking fairly mild here in the forecast, with rain.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> things are looking fairly mild here in the forecast, with rain.


I've been in the 80's the last two days. I know there will be more frost. But all I'm risking is time and money.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've been in the 80's the last two days. I know there will be more frost. But all I'm risking is time and money.


my thoughts exactly. get an early start if possible.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my thoughts exactly. get an early start if possible.


When I was a kid the corn was much harder. It took a week or two to sprout, so we planted in late Feb. These soft corn hybrids sprout in just a few days, so no need to plant quite as early. But the main thing is I just need to get something growing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> When I was a kid the corn was much harder. It took a week or two to sprout, so we planted in late Feb. These soft corn hybrids sprout in just a few days, so no need to plant quite as early. But the main thing is I just need to get something growing.


my corn hasn't come up, didn't come up inside either.

got backup seeds in route already just in case. i will have sweet corn this year, lol


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my corn hasn't come up, didn't come up inside either.
> 
> got backup seeds in route already just in case. i will have sweet corn this year, lol


if started in door I use deep narrow pots the tap root on corn don't like to curl, slows it right down


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2018)

Here are a few pepper sprouts. 

 

Another week or two and I'll start putting them in Solo cups, and put them in here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

damn you have nice soil, at least for digging in, our soil is red clay thats more rocks than dirt. a hole that size would take me hours to dig, if i could find a spot that doesn't have boulders in it. thats why i'm very fond of raised beds and container gardening


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn you have nice soil, at least for digging in, our soil is red clay thats more rocks than dirt. a hole that size would take me hours to dig, if i could find a spot that doesn't have boulders in it. thats why i'm very fond of raised beds and container gardening


It's easy to dig, but hell when the rain stops. Can't water enough. We do have some good river bottom land where the 3 year old pines are. It's in the flood plain, and has nice black soil.


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

Speaking of pine trees, the crew came in this week to get the straw. They have it all raked and bailed, and have loaded 3 semi trailers so far. Most years they get 7-8 trailer loads off it. I'll try to remember and get some pictures before work tomorrow.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn you have nice soil, at least for digging in, our soil is red clay thats more rocks than dirt. a hole that size would take me hours to dig, if i could find a spot that doesn't have boulders in it. thats why i'm very fond of raised beds and container gardening


yup iam loving raised beds as I get older,even grow on tables inside hurts to much to bend over


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> yup iam loving raised beds as I get older,even grow on tables inside hurts to much to bend over


I'm hoping Florida gets caught up with the rest of the country before my back gets too bad to grow gorilla. I do have a UTV now to help with the initial dirt moving, but I still have to hump water.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm hoping Florida gets caught up with the rest of the country before my back gets too bad to grow gorilla. I do have a UTV now to help with the initial dirt moving, but I still have to hump water.


I here ya brother I got legal in a nick of time,my body is worn out,u gotta get out in them swamps grow on top of the water


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 22, 2018)

i'm gonna grow a couple of GIANT sativa's when legalization catches up to me


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm gonna grow a couple of GIANT sativa's when legalization catches up to me


My CP1 and Slo2 were 11-12 feet with me topping and tying them down. If I started them early and put them in big holes, I bet they would hit 20 foot easy. 

I haven't had a really good one yet, but my Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, and Blueberry X Shark Shock are both tall skinny strains. Would like to grow them out in the open to see what they would do.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2018)

Yesterday I planted 5 rows of sweet corn.

 
Five rows of peas.

 

And 3 1/2 rows of melons.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2018)

But after lunch it was raining, so I laid down on the couch for a minute. 3 1/2 hours later when I woke up, it was almost dark. No lemon or oranges planted. No tomato seeds planted. Now I have to wait until the next good above ground day.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

we've had 40 days and 40 nights of rain but the sun is shining again. the first row of onions i planted are really starting to take off. 

still waiting on potatoes and corn to sprout. 

peppers on 3rd set of leaves.

strawberry plant just might produce a ripe berry before it goes outside...


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2018)

Oak tree seedlings are up and growing fast. I will have to get these in pots soon. The roots will fill this tray in a couple of weeks.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 27, 2018)

Neighbor came over the other day and gave me a dozen purple onions. Have them growing in cups till I start on the garden next month. The Mortgage Lifter tomatoes are comming up nicely. Bell Peppers are almost big enough to go in the ground. They came up fast this year.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

My peppers will be ready to cup in another week or so.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

I saw the first orange tree sprouts. So far no doubles. For some reason most orange seeds makes two sprouts.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

I almost waited too long to get a picture of the pine straw operation. Only a few bales left to be loaded.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

The other day there were 6 trailers in my little side yard. Now it's down to 3. They were bailing up the broken stuff today, so they should be gone as soon as they get a tractor to haul these away.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

i bought and planted a peach tree today. about 10 -12 foot tall...


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

Very nice. I have a few I grew from seeds. The old small fruited trees that are all over the south. I noticed they are leafing out. I have to get them in the ground. I have planted most of them near my shooting house or around the pond.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> Very nice. I have a few I grew from seeds. The old small fruited trees that are all over the south. I noticed they are leafing out. I have to get them in the ground. I have planted most of them near my shooting house or around the pond.


can't wait to score some peaches off of it. will it produce this year?

it's old enough, just not sure with the transplant and all.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

It should. You will know soon. If it blooms, you're good I would think.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> It should. You will know soon. If it blooms, you're good I would think.



excellent, can't wait !!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

gonna harvest my first fruit in late feb/early march


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

Those look nice. I bought a couple of packs of the plants from Lowe's last year. They did pretty good for a while. Too much rain in the summer.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'd like to try my hand at growing some Blue Berries, but they sell out so quick. One of these years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> I almost waited too long to get a picture of the pine straw operation. Only a few bales left to be loaded.
> 
> View attachment 4097491


thats weird, like someone vacuumed the woods


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

wish i had a good sized area to garden, but i'm pretty much stuck in raised beds and containers. but i still have fun with it. wish the weed grew like beans, those broke the ground two days ago. got 2 kinds of beans, 2 kinds of cukes, better boy and roma tomatoes, butternut squash, eggplant, green, banana, and cubanelle mild peppers, 5 kinds of hot peppers, 2 kinds of pumpkins, basil, oregano, rosemary....and anything else i see that looks good...till i run out of room trying to give stuff plenty of time before i put it out, it's traditionally safe here on tax day.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 28, 2018)

@Roger A. Shrubber Looks like you going to have your hands full(and stomach from all that Yogurt). One thing I learned about Eggplant, at least the ones I grew, You just can't kill them. Grew them a few years ago in the drought we had and I neglected them for a while. They never done any better.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

got my first harvest and i'm not even outdoors with most stuff yet.

the nursery i bought it at did well, lol !!!!

juicy !!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2018)

Just started a few types of lettuce today.. Butter crisp or crunch.. ( I forgot) ,salad blend(multicolor), Simpson's curl.. Also got some black pepper And some swiss chard started today as well... got them germinating In one of them cheap 4$ 72 cell seed propagaters..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> got my first harvest and i'm not even outdoors with most stuff yet.
> 
> the nursery i bought it at did well, lol !!!!
> 
> ...


LooKs tasty ..


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats weird, like someone vacuumed the woods


They do rake it. Guys go down the rows and rake it to the middle of the rows, away from the trees. Then they go down the middles and bail it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Just started a few types of lettuce today.. Butter crisp or crunch.. ( I forgot) ,salad blend(multicolor), Simpson's curl.. Also got some black pepper And some swiss chard started today as well... got them germinating In one of them cheap 4$ 72 cell seed propagaters..


I haven't grown Swiss Chard in a good while. Really liked it when I grew it.. I think I have some seeds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

my stomach is messed up, so i eat a LOT of yogurt....and not really a whole lot else.
i'll give away about 3/4 of what i grow in the garden because i can't eat it, just like growing stuff


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my stomach is messed up, so i eat a LOT of yogurt....and not really a whole lot else.
> i'll give away about 3/4 of what i grow in the garden because i can't eat it, just like growing stuff


bummer, i can't eat tomatoes... heartburn.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bummer, i can't eat tomatoes... heartburn.


Grow low acid tomatoes 
I think them yellow pear shaped toms are low acid.. If memory serves me correctly , I believe most yellows and white veriaties are low in acid.. Maybe some red breeds .


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> I haven't grown Swiss Chard in a good while. Really liked it when I grew it.. I think I have some seeds.


First time I've ever grown it.. I don't think I've ever ate it before.. Lol. Is it like collard greens?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Grow low acid tomatoes
> I think them yellow pear shaped toms are low acid.. If memory serves me correctly , I believe most yellows and white veriaties are low in acid.. Maybe some red breeds .


 thanks, I will check into that


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bummer, i can't eat tomatoes... heartburn.





farmerfischer said:


> Grow low acid tomatoes
> I think them yellow pear shaped toms are low acid.. If memory serves me correctly , I believe most yellows and white veriaties are low in acid.. Maybe some red breeds .


I grew the Yellow Pear tomatoes the last two years. Low in acid and a crazy producer. They grow in tags. I grew one in a kiddie pool {45 gallon} and it got huge. It got to be a pain in the ass having to pick so many tomatoes everyday.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> First time I've ever grown it.. I don't think I've ever ate it before.. Lol. Is it like collard greens?


Kind of, sort of, but not really. It's like kale or spinach. All the crinkles makes it a bitch to wash, but a good green.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> I grew the Yellow Pear tomatoes the last two years. Low in acid and a crazy producer. They grow in tags. I grew one in a kiddie pool {45 gallon} and it got huge. It got to be a pain in the ass having to pick so many tomatoes everyday.


They are good producers.. I grew the yellow pear five years ago.. And mine too became a pain in the butt with picking everyday.. So much so I just let them go..lol..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

meant to run by the store and look at yellow tomatoes today, didn't have time. will do it tomorrow.

on another subject, i have potatoes breaking ground !!!!

looking at the 15 day forecast, i believe we are done with our last freeze !!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> They are good producers.. I grew the yellow pear five years ago.. And mine too became a pain in the butt with picking everyday.. So much so I just let them go..lol..


Ha. I did the same thing. I stopped watering it, so it died.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> . . . . . . . . .looking at the 15 day forecast, i believe we are done with our last freeze !!!


It's still a month till Easter. I expect some sort of cold.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> It's still a month till Easter. I expect some sort of cold.


yes here too, even down to the upper 30's a couple nights, but not freezing.

my onions are TAKING OFF !!! potatoes must be happy too. will get some pics this weekend.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yes here too, even down to the upper 30's a couple nights, but not freezing.
> 
> my onions are TAKING OFF !!! potatoes must be happy too. will get some pics this weekend.


My low for the 10 day forecast is 38F. That is next Thursday. My corn, peas and melons are not sprouting yet, but I will need to get the pepper sprouts under glass. The 6th is a good transplanting day, so I had hoped to cup them up then. I will go ahead and put them in the subterranean solar sprout chamber.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2018)

just getting my beans ready for this summer's garden.. 
so far i have a bunch of different tomato varieties .. everything but some grape or cherries, will have to grab a pack or two of those.
umm, cucumbers, again, have a few different varieties.. peppers, got sweet bell pack with a variety, some jalapeno's, some sweet banana's, nothing too crazy.. i grew tabasco a few years ago that were wicked hot, ended up making hot pepper jelly out of them.. don't really much like super hot peppers.
have some snap peas, radish, spring onions, a few different zuchs and squash, and some fern dill, and cantaloupes, i think that about rounds things out..


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> just getting my beans ready for this summer's garden..
> so far i have a bunch of different tomato varieties .. everything but some grape or cherries, will have to grab a pack or two of those.
> umm, cucumbers, again, have a few different varieties.. peppers, got sweet bell pack with a variety, some jalapeno's, some sweet banana's, nothing too crazy.. i grew tabasco a few years ago that were wicked hot, ended up making hot pepper jelly out of them.. don't really much like super hot peppers.
> have some snap peas, radish, spring onions, a few different zuchs and squash, and some fern dill, and cantaloupes, i think that about rounds things out..


My wife went through a pepper jelly phase a few years ago. She made up a few recipes as well as trying all the usual ones. Now we mostly do Jalapeno poppers, so I grow the Mammoth variety. The bigger size makes it easier to make poppers. For pepper sauce I grow a few Cayenne. They are plenty hot, and fit in small mouth bottles and jars. I really enjoy the Mini Sweet Peppers. I haven't found any seeds, but I just save the seeds from the store bought ones. The fruit off them is actually a little bigger than the bought ones. I eat them straight off the bush.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> My wife went through a pepper jelly phase a few years ago. She made up a few recipes as well as trying all the usual ones. Now we mostly do Jalapeno poppers, so I grow the Mammoth variety. The bigger size makes it easier to make poppers. For pepper sauce I grow a few Cayenne. They are plenty hot, and fit in small mouth bottles and jars. I really enjoy the Mini Sweet Peppers. I haven't found any seeds, but I just save the seeds from the store bought ones. The fruit off them is actually a little bigger than the bought ones. I eat them straight off the bush.


i gotta find some of those mini sweets. my seeds this year were not viable. i really enjoy those peppers


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i gotta find some of those mini sweets. my seeds this year were not viable. i really enjoy those peppers


I buy the peppers in the produce section of Walmart. 3 or 4 bucks for a bag, then you have tons of seed. I did some serious searching for a place to buy the seeds a couple years ago, and couldn't find them. {I did find a thread about them on a Hot Pepper forum} But the saved seeds have worked fine for me.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I buy the peppers in the produce section of Walmart. 3 or 4 bucks for a bag, then you have tons of seed. I did some serious searching for a place to buy the seeds a couple years ago, and couldn't find them. {I did find a thread about them on a Hot Pepper forum} But the saved seeds have worked fine for me.


now that you mention it, my buddy got them from walmart years ago, grew them and shared seeds. i hate warlmart, but i guess i will go look for some


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> now that you mention it, my buddy got them from walmart years ago, grew them and shared seeds. i hate warlmart, but i guess i will go look for some


That is just where I do my shopping. Other grocers probably carry them as well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is just where I do my shopping. Other grocers probably carry them as well.


i should spend more time in the produce section


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i should spend more time in the produce section


We have a Harvey's in my little town. When I have to buy fruit there, it never last as long as from Walmart. They have such a big turnover, all the food is fresher. And I like being able to get everything for the week {or two} with the fewest stops possible.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

spring has arrived in Texas 

my new peach tree


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> spring has arrived in Texas
> 
> my new peach tree
> 
> View attachment 4099068 View attachment 4099069


Looking good. I noticed the peach trees I have in gallon pots are leafing out. They need to go in the ground soon.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

There was a pretty good frost on top of the car and rooftop this morning, with some patchy frost on the ground. It was 41F when I went out at 0645. Didn't know it was coming. The pepper sprouts might be toast. Didn't have time to check on them. But they need to go under glass by next week when we are expecting more cold.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

picked up some mini sweets at the grocery store. ate one and am drying out the seeds now.

dammit, just remembered the yellow tomatoes. still didn't get by the nursery today.

oh well, too tired now. been loading, hauling and unloading brush and limbs all day. i'm drinking my first red beer now 

got a shitload of brush and limbs i need to burn, thinking about cranking up a bonfire tonight, while i drink beer.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> picked up some mini sweets at the grocery store. ate one and am drying out the seeds now.
> 
> dammit, just remembered the yellow tomatoes. still didn't get by the nursery today.
> 
> ...


I've got to get back to tree trimming. Should have got it finished by now. I have maybe 6-8 oaks in that little spot between the garden and the graveyard where I planted the longleaf pines. I gave two of them a major haircut. Need to get to the rest of them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've got to get back to tree trimming. Should have got it finished by now. I have maybe 6-8 oaks in that little spot between the garden and the graveyard where I planted the longleaf pines. I gave two of them a major haircut. Need to get to the rest of them.


mine was ice storm cleanup. got cold enough with some rain we had a couple weeks ago that it froze in the trees. pines and cedars took a beating.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> mine was ice storm cleanup. got cold enough with some rain we had a couple weeks ago that it froze in the trees. pines and cedars took a beating.


Damn. We had a bad winter, but no ice storms. I had a frost this morning. Wasn't even thinking about cold. Will have to see what it did to my pepper sprouts.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Damn. We had a bad winter, but no ice storms. I had a frost this morning. Wasn't even thinking about cold. Will have to see what it did to my pepper sprouts.



i shouldn't have said ice storm. the streets were fine, but the trees/powerlines, not so much. i was without power for about 8 hours. lights were late coming on that evening


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 3, 2018)

The Mortgage Lifter tomatoes are almost two weeks old from seed, the bell peppers are about three weeks old. The cabbage is clones that started growing from the cores inside my compost bin. They spent the day outside today.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i shouldn't have said ice storm. the streets were fine, but the trees/powerlines, not so much. i was without power for about 8 hours. lights were late coming on that evening


Since I grow outdoors, I don't think about things like that. A friend of mine in South Florida lost a perpetual Honey Bee grow to the big hurricane last year. She is having to start over searching for a mother. Lost 2-3 months of income. Not able to ask FEMA for help with that.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 3, 2018)

Next week, after we get past the few high 30's in the morning, I will be putting the peppers in the ground. I have it softened all I have to do is till in some compost and they ready. The tomatoes are a few weeks away from my guestemations.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The Mortgage Lifter tomatoes are almost two weeks old from seed, the bell peppers are about three weeks old. The cabbage is clones that started growing from the cores inside my compost bin. They spent the day outside today.
> View attachment 4099612


Those are doing real good. I am yet to plant tomato seeds


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 3, 2018)

started my Grand Daddy Purple ganja seeds in the same box I been growing my veggies in yesterday. Hopefully they pop soon and I have THAT garden going on too!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Next week, after we get past the few high 30's in the morning, I will be putting the peppers in the ground. I have it softened all I have to do is till in some compost and they ready. The tomatoes are a few weeks away from my guestemations.


that's what i am waiting for the last few predicted nights in the 30's then my peppers and strawberries are going outside.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> started my Grand Daddy Purple ganja seeds in the same box I been growing my veggies in yesterday. Hopefully they pop soon and I have THAT garden going on too!!!


what breeder/seedbank?


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 3, 2018)

Grand Daddy Purple Auto's I got from MSNL.com


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 3, 2018)

I got them on sale for their Black /friday sale.... $29 from $55. It's going to be my 'early' crop this year. I am hoping on making some seeds from them. I have some Tiresas Mist ( damn that shit is expensive) and in the works on building a CS generator. I ordered the silver today.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I got them on sale for their Black /friday sale.... $29 from $55. It's going to be my 'early' crop this year. I am hoping on making some seeds from them. I have some Tiresas Mist ( damn that shit is expensive) and in the works on building a CS generator. I ordered the silver today.



i made CS and didn't have as much success as i did with STS. i prefer STS cuz its just easier. 1 or 2 sprays max.

GDP is on my list of seeds to get !!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

I am always envious of you folks in the lower latitudes lol
On that note I did just receive my produce seed order from Heritage Harvest Seed. 
This is the beginning of my self sufficient journey. Or at least growing as much of what I eat as possible. Will have a few high tunnels and have spent almost a year building up my compost to help build the soil.
I already have 23 producing fruit trees, apple, plum, and cherry.
Also have a 100ftx 40ft x avg 7ft deep pond that raises trout with ease. Currently stock with fish last may at 10" and now average 17". 
I have 3 floating beds of 30ft x 6ft that will help keep the pond cool this summer and grow food.
Cheers


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am always envious of you folks in the lower latitudes lol
> On that note I did just receive my produce seed order from Heritage Harvest Seed.
> This is the beginning of my self sufficient journey. Or at least growing as much of what I eat as possible. Will have a few high tunnels and have spent almost a year building up my compost to help build the soil.
> I already have 23 producing fruit trees, apple, plum, and cherry.
> ...


Sounds like you have it going on. Just a tip on the fish ponds. Get some sort of otter fencing up before they find it. We lost 4-5 ponds of catfish to otters. The fuckers would only eat the tail fin and let the fish die.

I have a floating dock in a pond that is dry at the moment. Have often thought of growing weed on it. Have seen really ingenious setups doing this in cypress swamps.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Otters aren't an issue here. In fact sadly most wildlife does not exist anymore. Hence why I have to have a stalked pond for fish. Worst part is where I live is still marketed to suckers as a wilderness destination. Yet our ecosystem is deader then dead lol
Cheers


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Otters aren't an issue here. In fact sadly most wildlife does not exist anymore. Hence why I have to have a stalked pond for fish. Worst part is where I live is still marketed to suckers as a wilderness destination. Yet our ecosystem is deader then dead lol
> Cheers


Sorry to hear that. I guess we are lucky in Florida. Other than tearing up every acre they can to put in condo's, we do try to look out for the environment. Even started some restoration on the Everglades, without Big Sugar killing us all.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess we are lucky in Florida. Other than tearing up every acre they can to put in condo's, we do try to look out for the environment. Even started some restoration on the Everglades, without Big Sugar killing us all.


We do the same here in Cape Breton Nova Scotia Canada, it is just for a mill destroying everything for biomass and some bullshit golf course resort.
Use to be one of the most beautiful places you could ever see. Now it is just an eye sore.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> We do the same here in Cape Breton Nova Scotia Canada, it is just for a mill destroying everything for biomass and some bullshit golf course resort.
> Use to be one of the most beautiful places you could ever see. Now it is just an eye sore.


Back when I was writing, one of my stories took place in Saint Johns in 1718. None of The Bankers thought you could catch all the cod. They were wrong.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Back when I was writing, one of my stories took place in Saint Johns in 1718. None of The Bankers thought you could catch all the cod. They were wrong.


LOL all the cod and everything else in the ocean, in the rivers, in the lakes, and on the land. It has all been destroyed.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

It has all been destroyed in my lifetime. I am only 37 ....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am always envious of you folks in the lower latitudes lol
> On that note I did just receive my produce seed order from Heritage Harvest Seed.
> This is the beginning of my self sufficient journey. Or at least growing as much of what I eat as possible. Will have a few high tunnels and have spent almost a year building up my compost to help build the soil.
> I already have 23 producing fruit trees, apple, plum, and cherry.
> ...



damn man, get some solar panels and go off the grid !!!! 

sounds awesome...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn man, get some solar panels and go off the grid !!!!
> 
> sounds awesome...


We actually do not have enough sun for that to be a year round option. It isn't uncommon to go many weeks if not months with barely seeing the sun. Jan-April/May it is not uncommon to not see for 2-3 weeks at all.
Will be a combo of solar wind and hydro. Just the wind is a hard because it is common to have hurricane force winds here all year lol
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Google Grand Etang wind speeds lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Google Grand Etang wind speeds lol


damn, wind turbines will take a beating there.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn, wind turbines will take a beating there.


With some of the highest winds in North America everyone here was wondering WTF they were thinking. What is even crazier is how many years it stayed up. 
The place very regularly gets hurricane force winds. Not really ideal turbine country. The best are the rich fucks who tried to build houses there only to have them blow away lol
Cheers


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 4, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> LOL all the cod and everything else in the ocean, in the rivers, in the lakes, and on the land. It has all been destroyed.


couple hundred miles south of u,plenty of cod round here,even got some salmom starting to run a few rivers all is not lost


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> couple hundred miles south of u,plenty of cod round here,even got some salmom starting to run a few rivers all is not lost


The food web went crazy on the Grand Banks once the cod and the other bottom dwelling fish were gone. All the smaller fish and invertebrates blew up. Now shrimp and crab fisheries are worth more than the cod fishery was before it collapsed. But it's only been 40 years. And you still don't know how it will shake out.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

Another frost this morning.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> The food web went crazy on the Grand Banks once the cod and the other bottom dwelling fish were gone. All the smaller fish and invertebrates blew up. Now shrimp and crab fisheries are worth more than the cod fishery was before it collapsed. But it's only been 40 years. And you still don't know how it will shake out.


theres still tons of cod out there,freshoff the dock 5 bucks a pound boneless now haddock that different story, shrimp have been closed down for a few yrs now not enough stock out there


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> Another frost this morning.


2 nights predicted in the mid 30s next week here. still can't put peppers/strawberries out. 

think i will go look at yellow tomato seedlings today


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2018)

Any you guys ever grow pumpkins indoors?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Any you guys ever grow pumpkins indoors?


you better have a big indoors...punkins take the hell over, grow several vines 20+ feet long if you give em good conditions


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you better have a big indoors...punkins take the hell over, grow several vines 20+ feet long if you give em good conditions


I have a couple in the widow here and they are starting to bud.. they're only a foot or so tall.. 
 
Just trying to get a head start on things for spring.. I've tried to grow them for three years now with no success.. damn deer,rabbits and weather keep fucking them up.. BUT! that shit ain't stopping me from trying it again..lol..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2018)

the first bunch of buds hardly ever produce fruit, i think they're all usually female, you have to let them start to put out flowers again to get males flowers

grew a couple of nice ones last year and the damn bears ate them while they were sitting on my porch waiting to get carved


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the first bunch of buds hardly ever produce fruit, i think they're all usually female, you have to let them start to put out flowers again to get males flowers
> 
> grew a couple of nice ones last year and the damn bears ate them while they were sitting on my porch waiting to get carved


The male flowers are the taller ones right? There isn't much bees around here so I'm thinking I'll have to hand pollenize ..


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have a couple in the widow here and they are startin





farmerfischer said:


> The male flowers are the taller ones right? There isn't much bees around here so I'm thinking I'll have to hand pollenize ..


I use qtip on my early tomato wait till u got a few flowers the flower with the stem is male,pumpkins need huge roots an tons of water to grow fruit plus full sun


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Any you guys ever grow pumpkins indoors?


Never with pumpkin. I tried to grow cucumbers inside once. The were climbing the freaking walls. I would try to keep the viney stuff outside.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> . . . . . . . .grew a couple of nice ones last year and the damn bears ate them while they were sitting on my porch waiting to get carved


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2018)

fortunately we just have black bears here, but we have a buttload of them. they're like giant rats, get in the trash and spread it all over the damn place. every couple of years one breaks into one of the candy stores downtown and goes into a diabetic coma
https://www.knoxnews.com/videos/life/family/2017/11/01/black-bear-visits-gatlinburg-candy-shop/107231456/


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

The black bear is all we have too. In late 2002 when we were trying to decide where on our 40 acres we were going to build, we discovered we had a bee tree, and we had a bear. There were fresh claw marks in the bee tree. They were still white, like it had just happened. That is where we decided to build. Never saw the bear.

About the only time I've ever seen a bear face to face, I got down on my knees and thanked the Good Lord it was an angry mamma bear and not the Sheriff and a dozen of his deputies rushing me through the brush. I was checking on a patch a couple miles into some timber company land. I was down on one knee in the middle of the patch when she mock charged, beating the palmettos. I took off in a sprint, leaving my .22 propped up against a tree and pulling my hamsting after abut 25 yards. I just knew I was busted. But when she did it again, I got a whiff of her. I did thank the Lord it a bear. I went back and got my rifle and started limping back to my truck.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2018)

My cousin down in Wewa is in the honey business. He fights with them on a daily basis. They have to run really hot electric fences around the hives. They run them off of solar powered batteries. They do the tupalo honey, so the hives are carried down the rivers deep into the swamps.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

Picked up a yellow pear Tomato plant today. Low acid, works better for me.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Picked a yellow pear Tomato plant today. Low acid, works better for me.


I'm behind on tomatoes. I may have to pick up some plants too.

I have peas up. Also a couple of melons. I'll post pictures when I get out to the car to get my camera.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

My young oak sprouts were needing a drink.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Pepper sprouts will go into cups tomorrow if I can work it. 100% chance of thunderstorms, so I will have to take them to the shed.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Peas are up. I haven't been in the garden the last two days, so not sure when they popped.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Pepper sprouts will go into cups tomorrow if I can work it. 100% chance of thunderstorms, so I will have to take them to the shed.
> 
> View attachment 4100654


looking good larry pop my mater an pepper seeds fools day


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

all right larry, green stuff happening


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

I have hundreds of melon sprouts, since I planted in last year's melon patch. But at least two of them are in the hills I mounded up to plant in. {I will hoe up all the volunteers}


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> looking good larry pop my mater an pepper seeds fools day


Do you start them off inside with lights? I used to, but that space is filled with other shit now.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> all right larry, green stuff happening


I was pretty excited to see those peas up. I'll be able to get my push plow out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was pretty excited to see those peas up. I'll be able to get my push plow out in a couple weeks.


whoa, you're hardcore. i looked on youtube to figure out how to start my free tiller some how because its old and cranky like that. a little bolt, socket, spacers and a drill later i can now start it with my power drill. 

got peanut seeds in route. gonna have to do another row or two.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whoa, you're hardcore. i looked on youtube to figure out how to start my free tiller some how because its old and cranky like that. a little bolt, socket, spacers and a drill later i can now start it with my power drill.
> 
> got peanut seeds in route. gonna have to do another row or two.


I had a really good hand tiller once apun a time. Loaned it to a friend. I do have a 5" tiller for my Kabota, but most of the time I just use the disc.

I love the old hand tools. I garden to get out of the house, so the longer it takes, the better I like it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Here is my 1 Larry Powered Planter.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Do you start them off inside with lights? I used to, but that space is filled with other shit now.


I start every thing for my gardens flower an veg by seed,i do a bunch of hanging baskets that I donate to the foodbank that resells at plant sale,takes a bit of room but I got the time an room


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm a Dad. All five of my Grand Daddy Purple Auto's germinated today. Will post pics tomorrow after they broke the ground a little more.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here is my 1 Larry Powered Planter.
> 
> View attachment 4100689


u got a trigger on that to drop seed or just even flow


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> I start every thing for my gardens flower an veg by seed,i do a bunch of hanging baskets that I donate to the foodbank that resells at plant sale,takes a bit of room but I got the time an room


That's cool. Most years I start way too many plants, and give them to my 5 thrift stores. I let them decide if they want to resale them or keep them for themselves. There is one old Filipino lady that works at the Catholic thrift store. I take plants and drop them off at her house. She hooks me up with all the funky Asian seeds.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u got a trigger on that to drop seed or just even flow


There are different plates for different sized seeds. But the plates are turned by a belt driven with the front wheel, and seeds drops when they reach the hole. For some veggies, I tape up half the scoops or it would be too close together.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

I usually grow twice as many as I need. I plant the healthiest and give the others to neighbors. They drink all their money away and barely can afford food so it helps them with their habbit.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here is my 1 Larry Powered Planter.
> 
> View attachment 4100689


cool


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> That's cool. Most years I start way too many plants, and give them to my 5 thrift stores. I let them decide if they want to resale them or keep them for themselves. There is one old Filipino lady that works at the Catholic thrift store. I take plants and drop them off at her house. She hooks me up with all the* funky Asian seeds*.


what kind of funky Asian seeds, lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I usually grow twice as many as I need. I plant the healthiest and give the others to neighbors. They drink all their money away and barely can afford food so it helps them with their habbit.


I give away a few plants to friends. Sister and BIL are my only true neighbors, and I try to give them plants, but they are particular about what peppers they grow. Sister lived in Colorado Springs most of her adult life, so she is spoiled as far as peppers go.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> There are different plates for different sized seeds. But the plates are turned by a belt driven with the front wheel, and seeds drops when they reach the hole. For some veggies, I tape up half the scoops or it would be too close together.


ya looks great for peas,beans loving ya pics


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what kind of funky Asian seeds, lol


Some pole beans that look like the yard long beans, edible gourds, purple potatoes, and she was telling me last week she had more bean seeds for me.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> ya looks great for peas,beans loving ya pics


Thanks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Some pole beans that look like the yard long beans, edible gourds, purple potatoes, and she was telling me last week she had more bean seeds for me.


i was hoping it was some thailand sativa's


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i was hoping it was some thailand sativa's


That would be nice. But she is well into her 80's. And although she does have lots of family back home, they are killing folks for drug use in the Philippines these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I usually grow twice as many as I need. I plant the healthiest and give the others to neighbors. They drink all their money away and barely can afford food so it helps them with their habbit.


grow some hops and barley, and teach them to make their own beer, or give them some rye or sprouted corn and teach em to make liquor.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> teach em to make liquor.


That's dangerous on all sorts of levels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

they might become shiners, you could trade with them


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> That would be nice. But she is well into her 80's. And although she does have lots of family back home, they are killing folks for drug use in the Philippines these days.


yea, Duterte is a prick. someone needs to off him...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> grow some hops and barley, and teach them to make their own beer, or give them some rye or sprouted corn and teach em to make liquor.


winner !!!!

yea, except for maybe the liquor. they might blow up blake while they're distilling


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

unless they're too far gone, i would imagine poor alcoholics would be very happy to learn to produce their own. thats why i learned to grow weed. (ok, it was because i'm cheap)


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

My folks were moonshiners. Anytime they would talk about the easy money people make growing dope, I would tell them, "yea, just like making whiskey." It's hot, nasty work, and most of the time you have to do it at night. Daddy, a brother, brother in law and my granddad shared a still, but they would run their own runs. Takes about two nights to do a run, so every eight nights it would be your turn again. My granddad got busted in the mid 50's and they gave it up. He got a year and a day in the pen at Tallahassee. Daddy moved to Tampa to find work. Lived there for 5-6 years. Thank the Good Lord, they moved back to the woods just in time for me to be born.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> My folks were moonshiners. Anytime they would talk about the easy money people make growing dope, I would tell them, "yea, just like making whiskey." It's hot, nasty work, and most of the time you have to do it at night. Daddy, a brother, brother in law and my granddad shared a still, but they would run their own runs. Takes about two nights to do a run, so every eight nights it would be your turn again. My granddad got busted in the mid 50's and they gave it up. He got a year and a day in the pen at Tallahassee. Daddy moved to Tampa to find work. Lived there for 5-6 years. Thank the Good Lord, they moved back to the woods just in time for me to be born.



lol, i bought a nice stainless pressure cooker.

can't decide whether to distill liquor or sterilize tissue culture jars.

like i need another hobby


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Sister and BIL make wine and beer. Lots of work, but if your good at it, you can save a ton.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn it got cold...er. It was almost 80 yesterday and now it's 45. Well be a few hours until I put the plants out in the sunshine. Will take baby pictures of the GDP's.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

We got frost here last night, tonight I hope
Is the last


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 6, 2018)

The GDP Auto's. One Day Old so far. Hardening them off from the get-go.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 7, 2018)

Had to run into town to pay bills and stopped at Lowe's to pick up some gardening supplies. I've been trying to grow Blueberries for years but they always sell out. I finally got one today,... the last one they had. Will be looking for a place to plant it tomorrow.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> There are different plates for different sized seeds. But the plates are turned by a belt driven with the front wheel, and seeds drops when they reach the hole. For some veggies, I tape up half the scoops or it would be too close together.


God sent for direct seeding and worth every penny!!
Cheers


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 8, 2018)

Got the Bell Peppers planted a little while ago. Going to take a walk down the street and cut some bamboo for tomato stakes in a little bit. Weather should be a little nicer tomorrow. Will till in some compost and get the Tom's in the ground. Started some cauliflower and brussel sprouts seeds. Planted the blueberry bush. All in all not a bad day. The GDP Auto's are starting to show some growth. They two days old so far.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 8, 2018)

i wanted to stick everything outside this weekend, but we have a few nights next week threatening to get close to freezing. still undecided.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

same here, tonight will get down to 22, then a slow warming trend, but it'll be at least another month before it's safe


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> same here, tonight will get down to 22, then a slow warming trend, but it'll be at least another month before it's safe


we are only 1 week from our avg last freeze date.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

i don't actually know what the official date is here, but tax day is what the old guy down the road always told me, and he always had the nicest garden in the area.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2018)

We may have had a frost this morning. I was on the trail so not sure what happened at the house, but it was cold AF. I got my peppers transplanted and down in the hole on Tuesday, but I didn't put the glass over them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 8, 2018)

just check my onions, potatoes and Brussels sprouts.

potatoes have frost damage, but i think will make it. brussels sprouts have damage too, but are better designed to handle the cold and will be fine.

onions are loving life.

indoor plants have now been moved from a constant 78 degrees to the garage. this should toughen them up a bit before they go outside. gonna try to start sitting them outside in the afternoon also.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2018)

My corn was sprouting on Tuesday. Haven't got a picture yet. Hope the frost didn't hurt it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> My corn was sprouting on Tuesday. Haven't got a picture yet. Hope the frost didn't hurt it.


my corn is not sprouting, time to use my new sweet corn seeds


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 9, 2018)

Got the garden done. It's a small one again this year as I don't have allot of space to play with.
The bell peppers on one side
 and the tomatoes on the other side. I have the bamboo stakes there drying to keep the neighbors dog from laying in my garden.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

These are from Tuesday. It was raining, so I backed the Kabota and the truck up together. Sat my ass pad on the truck tailgate and worked in comfort.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

This is my first spring having the UTV, so I'm learning how to be lazy. I backed right up to the hole in the ground with these.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Chance wasn't too happy with my cat proofing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

hell yeah...

when i moved out of the city, i was like why do i need a 4 wheeler...

lol, the question now, is when do i NOT need the 4 wheeler...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Chance wasn't too happy with my cat proofing.
> 
> View attachment 4103121



love cats, chance needs a plant to chomp on....


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

These are from this morning. The frost touched up some of the peas pretty good. It was heavy enough to kill grass in the yard.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hell yeah...
> 
> when i moved out of the city, i was like why do i need a 4 wheeler...
> 
> lol, the question now, is when do i NOT need the 4 wheeler...


The wife kind of insisted we get it. I am bad to not want to spend money, but I'm glad I did in this case. And it's a diesel, so it's not going to have the carb problems from the shitty gas.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> love cats, chance needs a plant to chomp on....


Chance is my buddy. We have farm cats, so lots of them are wild. But she is my favorite.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

I covered up the hole when I got in from work last night. They all looked good when I took the glass off this morning.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Chance is my buddy. We have farm cats, so lots of them are wild. But she is my favorite.


CATNIP!!!!

grow some, she will love you more...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I covered up the hole when I got in from work last night. They all looked good when I took the glass off this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4103133 View attachment 4103134



love the sub terrarium setup...


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Also this morning. I cleaned up the pepper pit and trench. Grass and weeds were getting a free ride. The pit was my hole in the ground until last year. I filled it in with old soil and planted peppers.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> love the sub terrarium setup...


With my sand, it didn't take anytime to dig. Last year I started crazy early. Had to do something.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> With my sand, it didn't take anytime to dig. Last year I started crazy early. Had to do something.


with my clay it would be a bitch !!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is my first spring having the UTV, so I'm learning how to be lazy. I backed right up to the hole in the ground with these.
> 
> View attachment 4103111 View attachment 4103112


Hey i love this!..i have been wanting to do the same for a long time.. We use to do this when my pap was alive ..be died when i was 6 so i never got to learn much from him... He had Alzheimer's so the whole time i knew him it was more spending time than learning... How cold can it be and things will be ok like this... And what are u using for a cover.. I have endless things for glass ..car windshields... Glass doors... I thoight something really clear might be bad.. But idk.. Do you insulate the hole w anything... Give me all the details if u would cause i will literally go build one the next pretty day....itll be perfect for puttin ny weed in on a cold night...i thought of lining it with wood..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

The past two years after breaking my back getting the garden planted and going i lost everything to deer and rabbits... Any idea on how to make a fence ..i dont have the money to but the kind i want.. Small enough to keep out rabbits and still keep out deer... So high too... I think what i use for training my plants would be perfect but its pretty high... I was thinking of getting snow fence but its kinda high too... I will eventually have a nive wooden fence with the training cage fencing around it... I have some rail fence i can use.. I make it actually...i thought of making a pretty rock wall but that's a lot of work and it blocks sun too... Any ideas... I also thought of steaking small tress i cut down and make a point on sticking up about two or three feet.. Then making something for the deer


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Hey i love this!..i have been wanting to do the same for a long time.. We use to do this when my pap was alive ..be died when i was 6 so i never got to learn much from him... He had Alzheimer's so the whole time i knew him it was more spending time than learning... How cold can it be and things will be ok like this... And what are u using for a cover.. I have endless things for glass ..car windshields... Glass doors... I thoight something really clear might be bad.. But idk.. Do you insulate the hole w anything... Give me all the details if u would cause i will literally go build one the next pretty day....itll be perfect for puttin ny weed in on a cold night...i thought of lining it with wood..


I use two shower doors and one piece of smoked glass for cover. I haven't used it for real cold nights. Just down in the low 30's. But I bet a light bulb would be all the heat you would need. 

No insulation, just the heat from solar radiation. What I ran into was having to raise the glass a few inches to get enough ventilation so they didn't cook. {also helps with rain to have some rise to it}

Plan out how big your cover is before you dig the hole. I made mine a hair too long. There is a gap for rain to run in at ground level, and that can wash dirt down on your plants. I'll fix that soon.

I also learned to taper the walls. The first one I dug was straight up and down, and I had some calving. But if you are going to line it, that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> The past two years after breaking my back getting the garden planted and going i lost everything to deer and rabbits... Any idea on how to make a fence ..i dont have the money to but the kind i want.. Small enough to keep out rabbits and still keep out deer... So high too... I think what i use for training my plants would be perfect but its pretty high... I was thinking of getting snow fence but its kinda high too... I will eventually have a nive wooden fence with the training cage fencing around it... I have some rail fence i can use.. I make it actually...i thought of making a pretty rock wall but that's a lot of work and it blocks sun too... Any ideas... I also thought of steaking small tress i cut down and make a point on sticking up about two or three feet.. Then making something for the deer


I use five foot 2x4 dog wire for fencing. About 70 bucks a roll I think. I've bought more as the garden has got bigger over the years. But deer can jump over it. I need to put up a second fence, about 3-4 feet outside my current one. Deer have to see a landing spot, or they won't jump. Just string with flagging would work for the 2nd fence.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Shower doors would be perfect ..i wouldnt use them when its super cold.. 30 like u said... Have u ever stuck a thermometer in there to see how warm it stays on a cold night... Thanks for the info btw.. Ill see about getting one made this month or next and ill send u a pic.. Thanks man


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Shower doors would be perfect ..i wouldnt use them when its super cold.. 30 like u said... Have u ever stuck a thermometer in there to see how warm it stays on a cold night... Thanks for the info btw.. Ill see about getting one made this month or next and ill send u a pic.. Thanks man


Never checked the temp. It does get hot as hell if you forget to take the glass off on a sunny day. I've killed a few sprouts that way, but none with cold.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

I habe a pretty big garden space.. Well we usually only use one half now.. Its about 75 80 yards wide and about 45 50 across... I usually plant in the middle cause the woods are on both sides... I have 8 apple trees.. Early harvest and fall and winter apples right beside the garden.. And a pear tree... Deer are always in there... They have a path right beside my neighbors coon dogs and bear dogs right to my garden... We can legally kill 2 a year for eating in the garden.. But 2 isnt shit... Iv seen 50 in there before... I still always pop me some though.... Honestly... Its the damn rabbits... Iv never seen so many rabbits in one place... I had a picture of 18 in my garden.. Nuts... They taste good to.. lil chewey lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I habe a pretty big garden space.. Well we usually only use one half now.. Its about 75 80 yards wide and about 45 50 across... I usually plant in the middle cause the woods are on both sides... I have 8 apple trees.. Early harvest and fall and winter apples right beside the garden.. And a pear tree... Deer are always in there... They have a path right beside my neighbors coon dogs and bear dogs right to my garden... We can legally kill 2 a year for eating in the garden.. But 2 isnt shit... Iv seen 50 in there before... I still always pop me some though.... Honestly... Its the damn rabbits... Iv never seen so many rabbits in one place... I had a picture of 18 in my garden.. Nuts... They taste good to.. lil chewey lol


We have farm cats, so no rabbits. But late in the summer, there is always a deer or two who figure out they can jump the fence.

Back when I was a regular on tractorbynet, there was a guy who bought a motion activated sprinkler for his garden. It worked real good for him. Here is one on Amazon, but there are tons of them.

https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-62100-Activated-Sprinkler-Detection/dp/B009F1R0GC


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Yea, those are great... My freind has a large farm and he has some damn thing he made... U can buy them too.. But every 28 min.. You can adjust the time.. A loud explosion goes off.. Idk what he made it from.. But its like a shotgun.. Its loud.. Not for me.. I have a motion activated weatherproof hallowen skeleton i use for a scarecrow lol... It got broke but about 10 of them would be great... Plus id have a creepy garden.. Which im all about


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

When I got out of the Navy, it was a couple three years before I got a real job. I ate gov't cheese {and all the other commodities} from the widow women in the neighborhood, and killed a ton of rabbits. I've cooked them just about every way you can cook a rabbit.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

The skeleton makes a loud scream and skakes like crazy.. Iv scared a few ppl w it in the garden lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

I bet you have.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Do you think you could stick a thermometer down there on a few cold nights and see maybe how warm it says.. Maybe if u have one close to the house and your up late one night lol... If not its totally fine.. Im sure ill find out when i do it.. I jist wanted to know how soon i could do it in th year.. And a temp inside compared tl outside would be nice


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll see if I can scrape up a couple of thermometer. I have one on my clock down at the camp. Also have an old Dr Pepper one that is old as hell. Will have to check and see how close it is to right. It's forecast to be 33F on Thursday morning in town. It's always a couple three degrees colder at the farm. I'll have it covered up then for sure.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh man that would be awesome.. Ty bud for even considering it


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

I remembered I have a Farmer's Co-Op thermometer or two that are still in the box. I'll call home now and ask the wife to remind me to look for them. {or I will forget the hell out of it}


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> I remembered I have a Farmer's Co-Op thermometer or two that are still in the box. I'll call home now and ask the wife to remind me to look for them. {or I will forget the hell out of it}


Sounds like me.. I have notes and shit like that put RIGHT where im gonna see them for reminders...im forgetful as hell... Makes me and a lot of ppl upset but what can u do. Lol.. Thanks larry... I jist went and turned my new pile and found a bunch of onions in it lol... They grow anywhere.... I throw potatos and skinks in my pile.. Lol i almost couldn't see the compost from all the tater tops in it last year... Idk how many ppl i have gave starts to from it...those onions had snow all over them in my pile... Which honestly doesnt get much sun either


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Ill wash the rabbit poop off these and make me s sandwich lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Ill wash the rabbit poop off these and make me s sandwich lol


That onion looks pretty good for a volunteer.

I have to get up with my horse poop connection. Mamma always went and got it in the pickup. Her friend lives next to a farmer who keeps a few horses. But Mamma died last year, and I haven't thought to ask her friend if it's alright for me to come get some. Actually I need to ask her to ask her neighbor if it's alright for me to come get some.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> That onion looks pretty good for a volunteer.
> 
> I have to get up with my horse poop connection. Mamma always went and got it in the pickup. Her friend lives next to a farmer who keeps a few horses. But Mamma died last year, and I haven't thought to ask her friend if it's alright for me to come get some. Actually I need to ask her to ask her neighbor if it's alright for me to come get some.


Im sorry to hear that Larry.. Truly... I myself have never used horse poop in my grows or pile... I live aboit a half mi one way from some stables and im good friends w the guy.. Im going to get a pickup load of it this year... Then the other direction..ess than a half mi i have a neighbor that has about 100 cows... I did get a pickupload of it two yrs ago.. Ill get a few this year if he doesnt mind... My grandparents own a bunchnkf sheep... Iv never used sheep poop before but i hear its awesome... A truck load or so it with the rest of the poop should make me some good ass dirt....i actually think im gonna get a load of the dirt from the farm.. Its the absolute blackest soil iv ever seebln... And the top foot or so is rock free... Easy dig.... I want to go to a chicken farm and get some.. I use to have chickens and will get some prob this spring


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Im sorry to hear that Larry.. Truly... I myself have never used horse poop in my grows or pile... I live aboit a half mi one way from some stables and im good friends w the guy.. Im going to get a pickup load of it this year... Then the other direction..ess than a half mi i have a neighbor that has about 100 cows... I did get a pickupload of it two yrs ago.. Ill get a few this year if he doesnt mind... My grandparents own a bunchnkf sheep... Iv never used sheep poop before but i hear its awesome... A truck load or so it with the rest of the poop should make me some good ass dirt....i actually think im gonna get a load of the dirt from the farm.. Its the absolute blackest soil iv ever seebln... And the top foot or so is rock free... Easy dig.... I want to go to a chicken farm and get some.. I use to have chickens and will get some prob this spring


Shit is the shit for growing.

My BIL is a chicken man. He uses the movable tractors {pens made from pvc pipe and chicken wire}, and it makes collecting the shit easier. I have some that I got last year. I did add a little to my soil for the Spring crop, but would love to let it compost more.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Yea my old pin is permanent... Im gonna make them mobile to collect and so they can eat grass..works well


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yea my old pin is permanent... Im gonna make them mobile to collect and so they can eat grass..works well


They go crazy on new grass.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> They go crazy on new grass.


idk if their is any science backing up this... But i would feed my chickens laying mash and shit and they laid well dont get me wrong... But i always noticed when i would cut grass and feed them the clippings they would sometimes double the eggs... Even more sometime... Usually got 10 ta 15 a day... Feed them grass and i always came out with a couple dozen plus soon after... I think it just makes them feel better eating fresh green thus they lay more.. Prob something w the nutrients in the clover and grass too


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Id of their is any science backing up this... But i would feed my chickens laying mash and shit and they laid well dont get me wrong... But i always noticed when i would cut grass and feed them the clippings they would sometimes double the eggs... Even more sometime... Usually got 10 ta 15 a day... Feed them grass and i always came out with a couple dozen plus soon after... I think it just makes them feel better eating fresh green thus they lay more.. Prob something w the nutrients in the clover and grass too


We give all our pea hulls, corn husk and the like to the BIL so he can feed them to the chickens. They love green stuff.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh i bet.. Honestly.. Chickens will eat anything... Its fn nasty... Even other chickens


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> I use five foot 2x4 dog wire for fencing. About 70 bucks a roll I think. I've bought more as the garden has got bigger over the years. But deer can jump over it. I need to put up a second fence, about 3-4 feet outside my current one. Deer have to see a landing spot, or they won't jump. Just string with flagging would work for the 2nd fence.


x2


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

What does x2 mean.. I guess ima lil slow


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What does x2 mean.. I guess ima lil slow


i am just agreeing with larry's post


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Lol i tried to post asking if thats what it meant but it didbt send


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What does x2 mean.. I guess ima lil slow


I guess since I said two fences would work, he wants you to put up 4


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

Lolol im keeping deer out not inmates in lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

But i might need two fences for all the critters im dealing w lol..or 4 lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

I accidentally posted in the wrong thread asking bur ill do it here i guess lol @too larry did u get to mess w the thermometer by any chance not trying to rush ya or nothing btw lol.. I was jw


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I accidentally posted in the wrong thread asking bur ill do it here i guess lol @too larry did u get to mess w the thermometer by any chance not trying to rush ya or nothing btw lol.. I was jw


It hasn't been cold enough for me to need to cover yet. I did find one of the Co-Op thermometers, and can get my clock one from the camp. I will have to cover the next 3-4 nights it looks like. I'll try to get a test going.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

It looks like about half of the peas were killed by the frost the other day. They are still coming up, and they were too thick anyway. I'll replant the skips when I'm sure the frost is over.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> It looks like about half of the peas were killed by the frost the other day. They are still coming up, and they were too thick anyway. I'll replant the skips when I'm sure the frost is over.


I didnt mean i liked that ur peas died by liking that btw lol.. But man that still sucks.. U didnt have them in the pit, correct?... Well i guess it wouldnt have mattered since it was uncovered 


too larry said:


> It hasn't been cold enough for me to need to cover yet. I did find one of the Co-Op thermometers, and can get my clock one from the camp. I will have to cover the next 3-4 nights it looks like. I'll try to get a test going.


Thanks buddy. i really appreciate it... I would like to find some smoked glass like u said u have.. I can prob get shower doors from our old rentals we dont use anymore... My dad said pap use to use use glass.. He thinks... I figured clear glass would have dew on it and magnify light.. Frying ur lil babies


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

There is only pepper sprouts underground.

I planted 5 rows of peas, 5 rows of corn, and 3 1/2 rows of melons in the ground. I knew I should have waited, but I was dying to get in the garden. It was in the 80's the week I planted. But we almost always have a cold snap just before Easter.

Last year I did the same thing, but on a bigger scale. I ran the sprinklers on frosty mornings then. It kept most of it alive, but it was still badly stunted.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah man.. Alot of ppl dont realize how detrimental stunting can be to a plant... I did some experiments i guess u could say w weed plants... Putting them out in the cold.. In early april... I left some outside all night for awhile when it was still in the 30s..the others i left inside an old truck.. But still in the cold... Jist covered... Then the others i bought in every night... I would only put them out on warm days at flrst... No need to do a long harden off process this way.. Which will stunt them bad too or cause prob... The ones i brought in def did the best.. At first... The ones i left in the truck out grew all of them though... I must say if it got really cold i. The day i would bring the whole lot of them in.. So.. But i kinda like to introduce mine to the chilly weather just a tad.. Maybe its stupid but if u are breeding.. Which i wasnt.. I think its prefect.. I usually have to harvest by the end of September... Sometime earlier.. Sometimes iv been able to go w. O covering them till oct 10, 15ish...but almost never.... I think it kinda makes them a lil tougher.. Idk... Not frost or anything when small... But a colder day


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

As u can tell by my msgs.. I dont often go back and correct my mistakes.. Drives some ppl insane.. But idc ..not a job app... And iv been known to misspell quite a few things lol... My hands are pretty big and my one thumb had to be reattached so it doesn't work well lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Weed is pretty tough. My spring crop in 16-17 took a ton of cold weather. Did some serious damage, but it muddled through.

Also killed 12 plants just before I put the others out. Going from a hot veg room into frosty nights is rough on them.

In 2015 when I only had my BIL's Jack Carlos Cross strain, I was harvesting in November. It's mostly sativa. Crazy thing is, that year there wasn't a frost until last part of November.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Weed is pretty tough. My spring crop in 16-17 took a ton of cold weather. Did some serious damage, but it muddled through.
> 
> Also killed 12 plants just before I put the others out. Going from a hot veg room into frosty nights is rough on them.
> 
> In 2015 when I only had my BIL's Jack Carlos Cross strain, I was harvesting in November. It's mostly sativa. Crazy thing is, that year there wasn't a frost until last part of November.


Yea i agree.. Cannabis can be super tough.. As super finicky imo.... But the whole stunting deal really comed into play in flower.. Id say in some cases you could double your harvest by doing some work packing them in or keeping them warm somehow... I thought about building a box of somekind at my patch made from glass.. W venting on it of couse... I mean if u could keep it hid.. Which in a good spot u can im sure... A decent lil box would be able to hold quite a few babies


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

planted my paulownia tree outside today. it's looking bad. rootball is not taking transplanting well.

tilled a row and planted 15 peanuts spots today

also planted 2 varieties of sweet corn and some catnip outside.

peppers, tomatoes and strawberries go outside next weekend


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol double what


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

Double trouble?? What my friends all call me


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

thought i had double posted. could be the ghost train haze


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> planted my paulownia tree outside today. it's looking bad. rootball is not taking transplanting well.
> 
> tilled a row and planted 15 peanuts spots today
> 
> ...


Hell yea buddy.. Iv never planted peanuts or even seen them grown... I fn love them.... I like nuts in general... ..well.. Almost lol... I heard of a guy on here playing catnip but i never heard of that till i heard it on here... Does your cat.. Or any cats.. Go to the actual plant


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

That would do it lololol


Sour Wreck said:


> thought i had double posted. could be the ghost train haze


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yea i agree.. Cannabis can be super tough.. As super finicky imo.... But the whole stunting deal really comed into play in flower.. Id say in some cases you could double your harvest by doing some work packing them in or keeping them warm somehow... I thought about building a box of somekind at my patch made from glass.. W venting on it of couse... I mean if u could keep it hid.. Which in a good spot u can im sure... A decent lil box would be able to hold quite a few babies


Back in the day my BIL was a cash cropper. He started his sprouts off in an old car. Lots of glass. Then he would put them in an old stump hole covered with screen until they were big enough to go in the patches. He would start them off in small square pots, and when he went to the woods, he would take them all out of the pots and put them into a wooden box with a handle. So when he was done, no empty pots to worry about. He grew with one of my cousins {about Daddy's age} years before I knew him.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> planted my paulownia tree outside today. it's looking bad. rootball is not taking transplanting well.
> 
> tilled a row and planted 15 peanuts spots today
> 
> ...


We had a small peanut allotment when I was a kid. Lots and lots of peanuts grown around me. When they are harvesting you smell peanuts just about anywhere you drive.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds like him and i would get along fine lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

What conditions are needed to plant peanuts.. Like weather or length of time till harvest...


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thought i had double posted. could be the ghost train haze


I've been fighting a sinus infection, so no smoking so far today for me. Last night I did about 3 one hitters of Ass Cheese and my head stopped up tight as a drum. I did eat about a third of one of the cookies my buddy sent. He had warned me to wait at least an hour before smoking or the high would be very intense. I waited half an hour, and he was right.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What conditions are needed to plant peanuts.. Like weather or length of time till harvest...


Georgia is king of the peanut world, so you can say their climate is best.

http://nationalpeanutboard.org/peanut-info/how-peanuts-grow.htm


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Sounds like him and i would get along fine lol


He grows very little now. I start seedlings for him when i do mine, and he only wants 15-20 for the season.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

@GoRealUhGro, you plant after last frost, then about 140-150 days from planting to harvest. I was right in the middle of something when you asked.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Hell yea buddy.. Iv never planted peanuts or even seen them grown... I fn love them.... I like nuts in general... ..well.. Almost lol... I heard of a guy on here playing catnip but i never heard of that till i heard it on here... Does your cat.. Or any cats.. Go to the actual plant


this is my first time to grow peanuts, but they used to be grown in this area. was just gonna plant a couple plants til i read you only get 25-50 peanuts per plant, lol. so if i am good to them, i could get 750 peanuts. depending upon my success, i might plant a second row next year.

my cats love catnip. especially the fresh stuff, kinda like we like smoking some nice cured weed instead of dried mexican dirt weed. same thing for the cats imo, store bought shit works, but they love my homegrown. and yes, cats will go lay down on top of the plant. eat it, dig at it... as an ex-GF used to say, it's their KITTY HIGH !!!!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

When Mamma was alive, one of the farmers always brought her a truck load of peanuts still on the vines. They had an old Blue Heeler that would eat them, shell and all. You had to give her a clump, and put the rest where she couldn't get to them. We did have peanut boils, but what I liked best was there was always a pan on the wood heater "parching".


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

And peanut brittle.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

damn, should've tilled 2 rows !!!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Green peanuts are a dollar a pound here at harvest season. We always stock up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Green peanuts are a dollar a pound here at harvest season. We always stock up.


they don't grow them here anymore and the plant is shutdown. must not be profittable.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> they don't grow them here anymore and the plant is shutdown. must not be profittable.


Cotton has taken over alot of peanut land here. Is cotton still big there?


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a weird peanut boiling story. When I was first out of the Navy, I cut grass in the summer and firewood in the winter. Didn't get a real job for about 2-3 years. We have a river landing called Johnny Boy Landing where I spent all my time. One day I was there with a bunch of other guys with no jobs. The rain started and everyone left, but me and one other dude. I had some smoke at home, and ask him if he wanted to go smoke. So he followed me home. {I lived at the house by the pond then. 1/4 mile off the road, but the drive was about 1/2 mile long. If I ever saw a car, they were lost as hell, or coming to see me}

Anyway, the dude hit on me. He said that he had learned in jail that a poke was a poke was a poke. I had screwed around with his ex wife while he was in jail, so I knew he liked girls. I told him no, that wasn't my cup of tea. But for the next few years, he would always bring me a big batch of boiled peanuts. He never mentioned the other again.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Cotton has taken over alot of peanut land here. Is cotton still big there?


around here is winter wheat and feed corn mostly


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> around here is winter wheat and feed corn mostly


We have a lot of wheat too. It's just came in in the last 10-15 years. Used to be soybeans and peanuts. Now it's wheat, peanuts and cotton.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a weird peanut boiling story. When I was first out of the Navy, I cut grass in the summer and firewood in the winter. Didn't get a real job for about 2-3 years. We have a river landing called Johnny Boy Landing where I spent all my time. One day I was there with a bunch of other guys with no jobs. The rain started and everyone left, but me and one other dude. I had some smoke at home, and ask him if he wanted to go smoke. So he followed me home. {I lived at the house by the pond then. 1/4 mile off the road, but the drive was about 1/2 mile long. If I ever saw a car, they were lost as hell, or coming to see me}
> 
> Anyway, the dude hit on me. He said that he had learned in jail that a poke was a poke was a poke. I had screwed around with his ex wife while he was in jail, so I knew he liked girls. I told him no, that wasn't my cup of tea. But for the next few years, he would always bring me a big batch of boiled peanuts. He never mentioned the other again.



lol, i've been hit on a few times in life. no problem when they find out you don't suck dick or take it up the ass


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have a lot of wheat too. It's just came in in the last 10-15 years. Used to be soybeans and peanuts. Now it's wheat, peanuts and cotton.


we have some maze too and that's primarily it.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a weird peanut boiling story. When I was first out of the Navy, I cut grass in the summer and firewood in the winter. Didn't get a real job for about 2-3 years. We have a river landing called Johnny Boy Landing where I spent all my time. One day I was there with a bunch of other guys with no jobs. The rain started and everyone left, but me and one other dude. I had some smoke at home, and ask him if he wanted to go smoke. So he followed me home. {I lived at the house by the pond then. 1/4 mile off the road, but the drive was about 1/2 mile long. If I ever saw a car, they were lost as hell, or coming to see me}
> 
> Anyway, the dude hit on me. He said that he had learned in jail that a poke was a poke was a poke. I had screwed around with his ex wife while he was in jail, so I knew he liked girls. I told him no, that wasn't my cup of tea. But for the next few years, he would always bring me a big batch of boiled peanuts. He never mentioned the other again.


He would bring you a big batch of nuts to reminisce of that fond moment at ol johnny boy landing lololol.. That's too funny... I worked at a ski resort where a lot of gay guys worked at restaurants.. I was a ski tech and rode my snkwboard all the time ..it was free if u know what ur doing lol... But i had been hit on there a lot and a few other places.. But this one dude use to come into a bar i also worked at and party all the time... Well he always had some BANGIN ass bitches w hinlm.. And he was def fucking em... He was an amazing boarder.. Well i told him we should go take some turns one day when we both get a chance... We made a day during the week when hardly nobody is on the mtn... Just us locals... Well we hit the terrain park up and he was helping me work on riding rails... I use to do drugs a lot and i had some shit on me... I said, lets walk over to the tress and do some shit... He had been acting funny all day to me... I mean ima backwoods hillbilly coal miner ya know.. So i sniff out shit like that pretty quick.. But i shrugged it off... When we went in the tree line i threw my board in some rocks.. Wiped it off.. And was cuttin out a line for us
..all the sudden i see his jacket fly by me and land on the rock.. It about blew the lines off so i turned and said.. Dude wtf be care...... There he was w his dick out.... I swear to fucking god...he knew i had a gf..a fucking fine ass gf at that... I was like... Um...wtf are u doing.. He said he knew why i had him out and it wasnt to ride snowboards.... I turned.. But not w my ass towards him lol.. Did both lines and was like... Dude.. I like u.. But if u dont put ur dick up ima kick ur fucking ass... I guess he though i knew he was bisexual... No.. I didnt... He got super embarrassed and was trying to apologize.. I accepted but we didnt have much to say to each other.. He hopped on the ski lift w me and let me tell u.. That was the most awkward lift ride iv ever had by far lololol... We went our separate ways at the top... Iv honestly only told my x gf about that... So dont feel bad larry... Buuut he doesnt still bring me peanuts kr anything lololol jk


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2018)

It's been three days and the Cauliflower and Brussel sprouts are popping out the dirt already. I'm going to wait till it warms up a bit more and go throw them outside in the full sun. Still waiting on my garlic chives to sprout. They were freebies anyway so it really doesn't matter too much on them.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Watered my Grand Daddy Purple today. They eight days old so it's been eight days since they got water. They coming along slowly. Been getting mornings in the low to mid 40's so it's slowed them down a little. Weather should start to get a little better so I hope they pick up. They have three weeks then they go out in the woods to grow and mature. Have all the pieces to make a coliodal silver generator so hopefully I will be able to make femanized seeds from them. I hope to hell they come out seeded as shit!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 13, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Watered my Grand Daddy Purple today. They eight days old so it's been eight days since they got water. They coming along slowly. Been getting mornings in the low to mid 40's so it's slowed them down a little. Weather should start to get a little better so I hope they pick up. They have three weeks then they go out in the woods to grow and mature. Have all the pieces to make a coliodal silver generator so hopefully I will be able to make femanized seeds from them. I hope to hell they come out seeded as shit!


Iv only had 1 zip of GDP.. And it was at a party a while back... So i was literally just handing it out to guys and potential.. Mostly potential lol... But that shit was fucking on point.. And i know it was gdp.. U cant hardly believe when soneone tells u a name of weed here.. They usually make it the fuck up... And a lot of ppl still laugh when i tell them.. I got the sativa dom strain of w.e strain i have.. Or any info on it at all.. Like 15 ppl know ablut half of wtf they are talking about here... But that GDP was grown by a guy i helped get going on an indoor grow..and i know it was legit... Too bad.. He usually gave me zips for my mom for free when i didnt have any.. But he is back in prison ..skinheads.. Always in something lol..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 13, 2018)

U got any pics of ur gals @blake9999


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Watered my Grand Daddy Purple today. They eight days old so it's been eight days since they got water. They coming along slowly. Been getting mornings in the low to mid 40's so it's slowed them down a little. Weather should start to get a little better so I hope they pick up. They have three weeks then they go out in the woods to grow and mature. Have all the pieces to make a coliodal silver generator so hopefully I will be able to make femanized seeds from them. I hope to hell they come out seeded as shit!


hey blake, what auto GDP did you get? i just recv'd some semi-auto GDP's from AWB. Guess it's gonna be a crab shoot to see what i get. this is post clean up on his site, so all the REGS are now marked regs.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh.. Are u growing auto gdp Blake.... I jave heard a lot of super bad things about autos.... On the other hannnd.. Iv heard u can grow some killer... Iv had one exp
W smoking it.. Looked fn crazy.. Barely caught me a buzz
.so i may lean to the bias that it isnt all that.. But do tell everyone w exp


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Oh.. Are u growing auto gdp Blake.... I jave heard a lot of super bad things about autos.... On the other hannnd.. Iv heard u can grow some killer... Iv had one exp
> W smoking it.. Looked fn crazy.. Barely caught me a buzz
> .so i may lean to the bias that it isnt all that.. But do tell everyone w exp


auto's are very potent these days. much more dependable than they used to be


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hey blake, what auto GDP did you get? i just recv'd some semi-auto GDP's from AWB. Guess it's gonna be a crab shoot to see what i get. this is post clean up on his site, so all the REGS are now marked regs.


I got mine on sale for Black Friday from MSNL. Regular $55 on sale for $24 plus stealth shipping. They eight days old from seed sprouting so far. I plan on having them in the ground and spraying with coliodal silver by the end of the month.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> U got any pics of ur gals @blake9999


I put them to sleep for the day in their night time growing chamber. Will post some pics in the morning.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 13, 2018)

You guys already planting and talking about planting your veggies soon are killing me lol Our last frost date here can some years be into the first week or so of June haha 
Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I got mine on sale for Black Friday from MSNL. Regular $55 on sale for $24 plus stealth shipping. They eight days old from seed sprouting so far. I plan on having them in the ground and spraying with coliodal silver by the end of the month.


lol, damn man, i remember asking you that already now. doh !!!!!

sorry and thanks. need to get mine into the rotation soon. looking forward to seeing yours so i can see what AWB sold me...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You guys already planting and talking about planting your veggies soon are killing me lol Our last frost date here can some years be into the first week or so of June haha
> Cheers



sorry man.

my garden keeps growing. i bought a little cherry tomato seedling and a Serrano pepper seedling today. all my plants are going outside next weekend. sure wish i was putting my cannabis out there too 

on i side note, i killed my paulownia tree seedling. off to ebay to buy a couple more, lol...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You guys already planting and talking about planting your veggies soon are killing me lol Our last frost date here can some years be into the first week or so of June haha
> Cheers


 hey man, my old grow buddy never puts his out till june. Start em inside and pick a day in June u want to put em out... Look it up on the interwebs and see how much light will be in ur area that day... He grows some good shit to... He has seen my plants but still thinks kt hurts them if u dont ha e them in 65 70 degree weather... Its definitely goof if u have the means.... But i still alwaye out grow him.. His plants have had trouble in fall when temps drop.. One reason i introduce mine to the chill


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 14, 2018)

The cauliflower two days old.
And the Grand Daddy Purple Auto's eight days old.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 14, 2018)

Sweetness brethren


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> He would bring you a big batch of nuts to reminisce of that fond moment at ol johnny boy landing lololol.. That's too funny... I worked at a ski resort where a lot of gay guys worked at restaurants.. I was a ski tech and rode my snkwboard all the time ..it was free if u know what ur doing lol... But i had been hit on there a lot and a few other places.. But this one dude use to come into a bar i also worked at and party all the time... Well he always had some BANGIN ass bitches w hinlm.. And he was def fucking em... He was an amazing boarder.. Well i told him we should go take some turns one day when we both get a chance... We made a day during the week when hardly nobody is on the mtn... Just us locals... Well we hit the terrain park up and he was helping me work on riding rails... I use to do drugs a lot and i had some shit on me... I said, lets walk over to the tress and do some shit... He had been acting funny all day to me... I mean ima backwoods hillbilly coal miner ya know.. So i sniff out shit like that pretty quick.. But i shrugged it off... When we went in the tree line i threw my board in some rocks.. Wiped it off.. And was cuttin out a line for us
> ..all the sudden i see his jacket fly by me and land on the rock.. It about blew the lines off so i turned and said.. Dude wtf be care...... There he was w his dick out.... I swear to fucking god...he knew i had a gf..a fucking fine ass gf at that... I was like... Um...wtf are u doing.. He said he knew why i had him out and it wasnt to ride snowboards.... I turned.. But not w my ass towards him lol.. Did both lines and was like... Dude.. I like u.. But if u dont put ur dick up ima kick ur fucking ass... I guess he though i knew he was bisexual... No.. I didnt... He got super embarrassed and was trying to apologize.. I accepted but we didnt have much to say to each other.. He hopped on the ski lift w me and let me tell u.. That was the most awkward lift ride iv ever had by far lololol... We went our separate ways at the top... Iv honestly only told my x gf about that... So dont feel bad larry... Buuut he doesnt still bring me peanuts kr anything lololol jk


This guy was a hard core redneck, so it really took me by surprise. When I told him I wasn't into that, he ask me why I had ask him to my house. I said, "everyone comes to my house to party. When I said we could go smoke, I meant we could go smoke."

He worked on a farm, so the peanuts didn't cost him anything. Still nice of him to bring them

I think I heard he had died. The cops were always looking to bust him for anything he did, so he spent some more time in jail before he died.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 14, 2018)

Yea.. That bs about some backwoods boys.. Like wayyyy backwoods.. Like the guys my hillbilly ass looks like a city slicker beside..isn't all bs.. Some kf then are gay.... It's a creepy ass gay im talkin about. Like they dont have a full deck to play w anyhow.. I caught two bros fooling around that were like that... Ew to the 100 power


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yea.. That bs about some backwoods boys.. Like wayyyy backwoods.. Like the guys my hillbilly ass looks like a city slicker beside..isn't all bs.. Some kf then are gay.... It's a creepy ass gay im talkin about. Like they dont have a full deck to play w anyhow.. I caught two bros fooling around that were like that... Ew to the 100 power


It is gross. But my wife's brother was gay, judging by his porn. He never came out of the closet, not even to family. The way I look at it, as long as you ain't trying to poke me, who you poke is your business. {leaves more puss for us straight guys}


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 14, 2018)

Yep.. No skin kff my arss... Just dont pull out ur ding a ling while im Turned w my back to u lol.. And no touch.. I know a few in the closet...was ur wifes bro really frustrated at times and if he thought he was showing it to much he acted weird.. That's how one guy i know is.. He is married too..


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

I did pick up a thermometer yesterday. I covered the hole about sunset last night, leaving a small vent. This is about 0800 this morning. I stayed at the camp, so didn't get to it earlier. 38F outside, 46F in the hole.

Tonight I will cover it flat, so should be more of a difference. Tonight is our coldest night of this cold front.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

There are plants in the stores now. I bought 3 Mammoth Jalapenos yesterday. 3 bucks each, but my sprouts are so small, I couldn't wait.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yep.. No skin kff my arss... Just dont pull out ur ding a ling while im Turned w my back to u lol.. And no touch.. I know a few in the closet...was ur wifes bro really frustrated at times and if he thought he was showing it to much he acted weird.. That's how one guy i know is.. He is married too..


Agreed on the no touching. I knew some bi/gay guys in the Navy, and they would hit on folks when they were really drunk. But that was dangerous. Back then you got a dishonorable discharge, and were likely to get the shit beat out of you.

My BIL never married. He didn't discuss it. But toward the end of his life, I was his main caregiver, so I saw his porn collection. He had a lot of health problems, so most of his frustration was about not being able to walk, or care for himself, that sort of thing. 

In small towns like this, many gay men are married with kids. It's just easier than the alternative.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

My old Filipino gardening buddy gave me some bean seeds yesterday. She got three seeds from her priest last year, so I have a much better start than she did. She said for salads, to cut them in half and blanch.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

@GoRealUhGro, this morning at 0745 it was 30F air temp, and 42F in the hole. I covered it at sundown, laying the glass flat.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> @GoRealUhGro, this morning at 0745 it was 30F air temp, and 42F in the hole. I covered it at sundown, laying the glass flat.


Heck yeah @too larry ..that's pretty damn good... If u had a heat light in the Hole before hand and kept it covered i bet it would raise as much as 5 degrees throughout the night.... Thanks for doing that man... I want to start some work asap.. But we got a hell of a snow storm back up in the Appalachians.. I can't wait for spring blah


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Heck yeah @too larry ..that's pretty damn good... If u had a heat light in the Hole before hand and kept it covered i bet it would raise as much as 5 degrees throughout the night.... Thanks for doing that man... I want to start some work asap.. But we got a hell of a snow storm back up in the Appalachians.. I can't wait for spring blah


That was with no solar help. I didn't lay the glass down until after sunset. Just a little bit of sun really jacks it up.

Weather is a bitch on the AT this year. Several hikers already off the trail with cold weather related injuries. One group has been laid up in Gatlinburg for five days. And a Smokey Mountain permit is only good for 8 days. Not sure if they will have to pay another 20 bucks for a new permit or not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

well tell them i don't have room for them at my house.
its not a good time of year to be on the trails here yet, its still cold as hell on top of leconte. we had a little snow the last three days, and while it's supposed to warm up a little, it's supposed to start raining when it does
https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.73&lon=-83.49

i'd recommend the same date to start hiking as i would to start planting...tax day


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> @GoRealUhGro, this morning at 0745 it was 30F air temp, and 42F in the hole. I covered it at sundown, laying the glass flat.


 That’s bad ass


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Yea.. Def not good weather to be hiking here atm either.. I was about to go out and dig a few hundred lbs of ramps right before the storm hit... I usually hike into the mtn behind the house to a huge patch and pack em out.. Good exercise


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

damn it, i love ramps, but i can't eat them any more, they give me hart burn so bad i can't stand it. they have a ramp festival here every spring, make about everything you can make out of them, but i can't participate anymore....


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn it, i love ramps, but i can't eat them any more, they give me hart burn so bad i can't stand it. they have a ramp festival here every spring, make about everything you can make out of them, but i can't participate anymore....


Ramp festival?? I thought we were the only state that had one lol... Where abouts u from... And yea.. Iv even drank ramp shine... Two things i love... But a terrible combo lol... All the local pizza joints make ramp pizza..restaurants make ramp jam..i make powdered ramps for seasoning. 
Its easy to make and good shit


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well tell them i don't have room for them at my house.
> its not a good time of year to be on the trails here yet, its still cold as hell on top of leconte. we had a little snow the last three days, and while it's supposed to warm up a little, it's supposed to start raining when it does
> https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.73&lon=-83.49
> 
> i'd recommend the same date to start hiking as i would to start planting...tax day





GoRealUhGro said:


> Yea.. Def not good weather to be hiking here atm either.. . . . . .


Folks are starting the AT earlier every year. Several left Springer on New Years Day this year. But they are on and off the trail. They did is so they could finish before Katahdin closes for the year without flip flopping.

I want to do a SKT attempt. Slowest Known Time. Start one minute after midnight on New Year's Day. Finish one minute before midnight on New Year's Eve. It would have to be a flip flop though. Due to the nature of. . . . well, nature. I've done the math. If I average 8 miles a day {which is right in my wheelhouse} I could have 91 zeros. 92 if it was a leap year.

I think I could run home in a rental car and tend my {herb} garden 3-4 times during the year. As long as weather did alright, I could make a harvest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

if you're going to start on this end in january, you better bring some snow shoes, on top of leconte they usually have a couple of feet all winter, and temps about 30 degrees below what we have down at the bottom


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Ramp festival?? I thought we were the only state that had one lol... Where abouts u from... And yea.. Iv even drank ramp shine... Two things i love... But a terrible combo lol... All the local pizza joints make ramp pizza..restaurants make ramp jam..i make powdered ramps for seasoning.
> Its easy to make and good shit


in Tn. actually in sevier county, thats why i know it's not a good time to be hiking here. they could make some time today and tomorrow, supposed to start raining tomorrow night and be hit and miss most of the next week


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> Folks are starting the AT earlier every year. Several left Springer on New Years Day this year. But they are on and off the trail. They did is so they could finish before Katahdin closes for the year without flip flopping.
> 
> I want to do a SKT attempt. Slowest Known Time. Start one minute after midnight on New Year's Day. Finish one minute before midnight on New Year's Eve. It would have to be a flip flop though. Due to the nature of. . . . well, nature. I've done the math. If I average 8 miles a day {which is right in my wheelhouse} I could have 91 zeros. 92 if it was a leap year.
> 
> I think I could run home in a rental car and tend my {herb} garden 3-4 times during the year. As long as weather did alright, I could make a harvest.


My buddy hiked and lived on the Appalachian trail for a long time... I want to do something like hike it one day but iv never really been one for hiking trails..i have dont get me wrong.. But i like to just get somewhat lost..in a manner of speaking


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

I would start on Springer Mountain in Georgia. Walk north to Harper's Ferry, then flip to Mount Katahdin and walk south back to Harper's Ferry.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> My buddy hiked and lived on the Appalachian trail for a long time... I want to do something like hike it one day but iv never really been one for hiking trails..i have dont get me wrong.. But i like to just get somewhat lost..in a manner of speaking


I've spent all my life walking in the woods trying not to leave trails. Being able to walk on one that is marked and maintained, just to make it easier is like looking at titties. It doesn't get old.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've spent all my life walking in the woods trying not to leave trails. Being able to walk on one that is marked and maintained, just to make it easier is like looking at titties. It doesn't get old.


Lolol agreed.. I like it a lot.. But in my personal preference i like to hit the woods and be able to say or think the last people to be through here were Indians lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Lolol agreed.. I like it a lot.. But in my personal preference i like to hit the woods and be able to say or think the last people to be through here were Indians lol


That would be neat. I do lots of wood walking, but it's mostly right here around the farm. The AT is getting crazy crowded. There are folks who interview hikers for You Tube, and they always ask why are you hiking the AT? I would have to tell them I had been spending too much time by myself in the woods and came to meet people.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> That would be neat. I do lots of wood walking, but it's mostly right here around the farm. The AT is getting crazy crowded. There are folks who interview hikers for You Tube, and they always ask why are you hiking the AT? I would have to tell them I had been spending too much time by myself in the woods and came to meet people.


Lolol id have to fuck w em... Id probably say my leader sent me out to recruit or some shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

they tick me off sometimes. this is a tourist area, but sometimes theres just too god damn many of them. the part of the park where you get on the AT here is called "the greenbrier", most of it runs along the little pigeon river, then turns at the parking lot for the trail, and goes a good way longer on dirt, crossing 3 or 4 smaller creeks. the whole thing is close to 5 miles long, with lots of places to park. it used to be my favorite place to go in the park. last year i tried to go several times, and couldn't find a place to park. every spot in the entire place was taken, and they were all out walking along the road......i went all the way to the end of the road, a little dirt turn around and there were two cars wedged into it so i had to back up for about a 1/4 of a mile till i got to a spot just wide enough to turn in. i go there way up into the boonies to get away from tourists, and there the fuckers are, with their gps and water bottles.....


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Lolol id have to fuck w em... Id probably say my leader sent me out to recruit or some shit


Seven, from Hiker Trash Videos was the first to really do this on You Tube. One kid said, "I'm here to fuck hippy chicks."


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> Seven, from Hiker Trash Videos was the first to really do this on You Tube. One kid said, "I'm here to fuck hippy chicks."


I think we would be friends


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they tick me off sometimes. this is a tourist area, but sometimes theres just too god damn many of them. the part of the park where you get on the AT here is called "the greenbrier", most of it runs along the little pigeon river, then turns at the parking lot for the trail, and goes a good way longer on dirt, crossing 3 or 4 smaller creeks. the whole thing is close to 5 miles long, with lots of places to park. it used to be my favorite place to go in the park. last year i tried to go several times, and couldn't find a place to park. every spot in the entire place was taken, and they were all out walking along the road......i went all the way to the end of the road, a little dirt turn around and there were two cars wedged into it so i had to back up for about a 1/4 of a mile till i got to a spot just wide enough to turn in. i go there way up into the boonies to get away from tourists, and there the fuckers are, with their gps and water bottles.....


That is a popular section for day and section hikers. They clog up the shelters, leave trash in the fire pits and are just a general pain in the ass. Thru hikers say they can smell them a mile away. I don't know as I've never been on the trail longer than 4 days.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

The longest iv ever straight hiked was about 2 weeks going through the main mtn range.. I stayed in thw woods when i was 18 for about 5 1.2 6 mo... I did come out now and again.. And i was alone... The longest i stayed w.o "emerging" lol was about 3 1.2 weeks


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Iv been thinking hard as fuck about doing it agian..i loved it... Cept this time ill stay till September and be packing out duffel bags


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Man.. Im telling you... There isnt any other feeling iv ever had quite like being where you know u could sit in the spot youre standing in and wouldnt see a human for 100 yrs.. If u do it might be one... No trash or sign of humans for miles in either direction... Its my shit


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

I used to stay in the woods for a week to 10 days every Christmas. We have a tile floor here at work, and the first few years we had it, the folks would come sand it down and put new finish on it. So we were closed for two weeks. That is no longer the case. Now the most I can get is 3-4 days unless there is nothing on the weekend, which is rare.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

I hike and camp at a local state park. They have rv and tent campers at the main campground, but after sundown when the rangers all leave, I have the other 12-15K acres to myself. I almost always do some night hiking just because I know I'm the only one out there.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

Back when I was coming up, growers lived in the woods until harvest time. Around here they would ride bikes so the tracks were harder to follow. They would build a little tin shack to live and dry in. I don't know of any who do that anymore.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> Back when I was coming up, growers lived in the woods until harvest time. Around here they would ride bikes so the tracks were harder to follow. They would build a little tin shack to live and dry in. I don't know of any who do that anymore.


I still know a handful... But only one of them grows chronic... Guys lile that usually don't mind picking out beans.. Which is fine.. I quit smoking for years.. And now when i smoke i want chronic or i just will pass.. And tbh i dont even smoke thay much anymore... Oh i would but im not able to atm for a few reasons


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I still know a handful... But only one of them grows chronic... Guys lile that usually don't mind picking out beans.. Which is fine.. I quit smoking for years.. And now when i smoke i want chronic or i just will pass.. And tbh i dont even smoke thay much anymore... Oh i would but im not able to atm for a few reasons


I try for small plants since I smoke so little. I did shit last year because of rot, and I still have plenty of 2016 and Spring 16-17 left. I don't do a lot of each strain, so most of mine will get seeded. At least the good looking ones.

I took an 11 year break so even after smoking for 2-3 years, I get high really easy. The buddy who gifted me the Ass Cheese and GdR strains sent me two cookies recently. He warned me they were strong, so I've been eating a quarter cookie at a time. I ate a 1/4 of one at 0900 this morning. Had a good solid buzz going on all morning, then took a one hitter of Rotten Stinking Bastard at 1300. It kicked it on up another level. I'm still high as hell two hours later.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> I try for small plants since I smoke so little. I did shit last year because of rot, and I still have plenty of 2016 and Spring 16-17 left. I don't do a lot of each strain, so most of mine will get seeded. At least the good looking ones.
> 
> I took an 11 year break so even after smoking for 2-3 years, I get high really easy. The buddy who gifted me the Ass Cheese and GdR strains sent me two cookies recently. He warned me they were strong, so I've been eating a quarter cookie at a time. I ate a 1/4 of one at 0900 this morning. Had a good solid buzz going on all morning, then took a one hitter of Rotten Stinking Bastard at 1300. It kicked it on up another level. I'm still high as hell two hours later.



lol, i've smoked about 1.5 grams since 6AM this morning


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah where i quit for so long i get stupid stoned sometimes lol... I quit for over a year once and started back.. Hoping i would get all highed up like i use to... Fail... I smoked a white owl w a buddy and i was just headchanged...but if i burn a j or a bowl w someone im ripped now lol.. Rook


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yeah where i quit for so long i get stupid stoned sometimes lol... I quit for over a year once and started back.. Hoping i would get all highed up like i use to... Fail... I smoked a white owl w a buddy and i was just headchanged...but if i burn a j or a bowl w someone im ripped now lol.. Rook


I always say I smoke about half an ounce a month, but I don't really know, since I don't weigh most of my stuff. But lately I've been having some breathing problems so I'm doing less smoking and more edibles. This morning at 1000 I smoked three one hitters of Polly Shunk 1.5 and I'm still high 3 1/2 hours later. When I was helping the wife carry boxes upstairs, I was wishing I had stopped at one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

There was a frost on the house and the cars this morning. Didn't see any on the ground, but I didn't get out until after 0700. The hole wasn't covered up, but the sprouts looked fine. I have the three bought Mammoth Jalapenos in an east facing window for now.

I did a little hoeing. About 3/4 of the peas are dead. The rest are not looking great. Corn doesn't seem too burned, but time will tell if they are stunted or not. I replanted the melons. The sprouts that were up were not looking too good. I put 3 seeds in the hills with no sprouts, and 2 seed in the others.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Next Saturday and Sunday are the best above ground days this month. I'm working late on Saturday night, so I have to get the next section of garden ready. A quick shallow disc and then lay off some rows. I'm doing green beans, okra, cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers, and what ever else that catches my eye. Will also be replanting the peas and corn. Need to get my new bean seeds in soil, but I may start them in a tray. I have a spot up in the yard well away from the garden where I usually grow gourds. I may put them there to insure they don't get cross pollinated. The fence around Mamma's garden is my wire and post, so I will need to take it down to put around the beans. {My South Florida cousin was taking corn to the damn deer today. I told him he needed to cut way back on the corn, or get his butt up here and kill some does}


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

i am pollinating some females tonight. sour diesel, blue moonshine and bogglegum males joining the party.

i will plant my peppers, tomatoes and strawberries outside tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> There was a frost on the house and the cars this morning. Didn't see any on the ground, but I didn't get out until after 0700. The hole wasn't covered up, but the sprouts looked fine. I have the three bought Mammoth Jalapenos in an east facing window for now.
> 
> I did a little hoeing. About 3/4 of the peas are dead. The rest are not looking great. Corn doesn't seem too burned, but time will tell if they are stunted or not. I replanted the melons. The sprouts that were up were not looking too good. I put 3 seeds in the hills with no sprouts, and 2 seed in the others.


to bad about the peas, the bush suger peas we grow up here come right up thur the snow


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> to bad about the peas, the bush suger peas we grow up here come right up thur the snow


I knew I was starting too early, but all it cost me was time and money. Easter is when you can feel safe from frost here. It's at the end of March this year.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Forgot to mention, my length of day today is 11 hours 59 minutes. Tomorrow is 1 minute 52 seconds longer. And Spring doesn't get here until Tuesday.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I knew I was starting too early, but all it cost me was time and money. Easter is when you can feel safe from frost here. It's at the end of March this year.


put peas in most yrs april 15,taters an onions soon after then nothing but some greens until end of may


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2018)

tarragon,,(Russian).. thyme,, grape tomatoes,, and Basil( royal purple & lemon opal).


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> put peas in most yrs april 15,taters an onions soon after then nothing but some greens until end of may


When I was truck farming, I planted melons on St Patrick Day. Any later and you miss the 4th of July. After that the market is gone to hell.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4106726 tarragon,,(Russian).. thyme,, grape tomatoes,, and Basil( royal purple & lemon opal).


Looking good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2018)

Pumpkins are still budding..


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Yikes. It seems it snowing on 3/4 of the country. Pumpkins are looking good though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yikes. It seems it snowing on 3/4 of the country. Pumpkins are looking good though.


Thank you. I'm so over snow..lol.. it's been a long winter.. won't be long thought and I'll be in my gardens. I'm really excited and inpatient to get things in the ground.. gardening is my therapy and I'm needing a few sessions. Lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Thank you. I'm so over snow..lol.. it's been a long winter.. won't be long thought and I'll be in my gardens. I'm really excited and inpatient to get things in the ground.. gardening is my therapy and I'm needing a few sessions. Lol


This morning I did 3 one hitters of Poly Shunk 1.5 and was hoeing weeds in the garden. I only had an hour before I had to eat lunch and get ready for work, but I so wanted to stay out there all day.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Poly Shunk 1.5 is Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk. See why I had to think up a shorter name?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> This morning I did 3 one hitters of Poly Shunk 1.5 and was hoeing weeds in the garden. I only had an hour before I had to eat lunch and get ready for work, but I so wanted to stay out there all day.


I hear that..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

my shit is ready for the outdoors. they've been getting a few hours outside in the late afternoon this week.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

a couple of them look like its time for another feeding. ^^^^

mega crop


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

I have zero tomatoes. Not even planted seeds yet. I'll be doing that next Sunday too. 

My 3 bought pepper plants are ready to go outside. lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> a couple of them look like its time for another feeding. ^^^^
> 
> mega crop


They are nice and green. I use half adult tomato soil mix and half Sungrow Metro Mix potting soil for my sprouts. They won't need feeding for a couple three weeks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> They are nice and green. I use half adult tomato soil mix and half Sungrow Metro Mix potting soil for my sprouts. They won't need feeding for a couple three weeks.



mine are just in peat/perlite. this weekend they get the rich outdoor soil and mega crop feedings will stop


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> Poly Shunk 1.5 is Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk. See why I had to think up a shorter name?


Damn buddy.. That sounds like some good shit.. What's the flower time..or better yet the date u chopped ur plants... I mean im sure u didnt cut them all at once unless they were all done or u didnt have a choice.. Im starting to really dig all the strains u have been growing... Do u have a fav... Im looking for a sativa hybrid that will finish in September sometime...i really like the up motivated buzz.. Or the very clear headed buzz that makes you see things in a different way ..gets me into the zone big as fuck.. Lol i swear to god i think i cant figure shit out like i use to cause my brain developed while i was high.. Cause i was always high.. So much that being sober was weird lol.. But for instance when i smoked for the first time in forever i immediately started thinking of shit i hadn't been doing that i needed to be doing.. Or i would go to something i had a prob w and completely break it down in my head and solve it.. My high conscious was telling myself.. Wtf have u been thinking for the last few yrs... Lol.. Im also much more considerate of everything when im high.. Not that im a dick or anything but i just try to be as polite as possible.. Just for the fact that it feels right.. Not to be a suck ass lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

Also im not gonna lie.. I like the paranoid buzz i get from some weed... For multiple reasons... I am much more aware.. I dont really like it for being around ppl.. I like it when hunting or when in the woods.. Tbh i like it when im checking my plants.. Cause ill be more alert to red flags someone may catch.. Or ill leave no trace of myself.. So i feel much more comfortable when i have left that i didnt leave clues for anyone.. Lol i guess im just strange


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Damn buddy.. That sounds like some good shit.. What's the flower time..or better yet the date u chopped ur plants... I mean im sure u didnt cut them all at once unless they were all done or u didnt have a choice.. Im starting to really dig all the strains u have been growing... Do u have a fav... Im looking for a sativa hybrid that will finish in September sometime...i really like the up motivated buzz.. Or the very clear headed buzz that makes you see things in a different way ..gets me into the zone big as fuck.. Lol i swear to god i think i cant figure shit out like i use to cause my brain developed while i was high.. Cause i was always high.. So much that being sober was weird lol.. But for instance when i smoked for the first time in forever i immediately started thinking of shit i hadn't been doing that i needed to be doing.. Or i would go to something i had a prob w and completely break it down in my head and solve it.. My high conscious was telling myself.. Wtf have u been thinking for the last few yrs... Lol.. Im also much more considerate of everything when im high.. Not that im a dick or anything but i just try to be as polite as possible.. Just for the fact that it feels right.. Not to be a suck ass lol


The shit/skunk crosses were earlier than my sativa leaning CP1's and Too Slow's. But I fought rot on everything last year, so didn't anything really finish all the way. I'll have to look at my threads to "remember" when I chopped that one. The Poly Shunk 1.5 was the headiest of what I grew last year.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

Got any strains that would fit that bill.. And nkt finish late


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Also im not gonna lie.. I like the paranoid buzz i get from some weed... For multiple reasons... I am much more aware.. I dont really like it for being around ppl.. I like it when hunting or when in the woods.. Tbh i like it when im checking my plants.. Cause ill be more alert to red flags someone may catch.. Or ill leave no trace of myself.. So i feel much more comfortable when i have left that i didnt leave clues for anyone.. Lol i guess im just strange


I'm going to try to smoke less when I'm fucking with my plants this year. I play a lot of my gardening by ear, and I took too many chances last year. I want to thinks things through a little better.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> The shit/skunk crosses were earlier than my sativa leaning CP1's and Too Slow's. But I fought rot on everything last year, so didn't anything really finish all the way. I'll have to look at my threads to "remember" when I chopped that one. The Poly Shunk 1.5 was the headiest of what I grew last year.


I do believe most skunk is early.. Correct?.. All mine has been.. Im a skunk lovin fool... That and fruity or citrus.. Im so excited to get some getaway lemon skunk in the woods


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm going to try to smoke less when I'm fucking with my plants this year. I play a lot of my gardening by ear, and I took too many chances last year. I want to thinks things through a little better.



lol, i'm gonna smoke more when checking my plants 

or better yet, do dabs 

in fact, i gotta start pollinating soon, time to fire up the bong


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Got any strains that would fit that bill.. And nkt finish late


The PS 1.5 was kind of that way for me. Like this morning I was wishing I hadn't done all three one hitters when I had to go inside and help the wife.. But the Skunk X Shit/Skunk was a little like that too. The Poly Shunk 1 {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Shit/Skunk melted down, so none of it was closer than 3 weeks from ready. Hard to judge it without it finishing.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

I dont always smoke when messin w em.. I didnt all last grow at all.. I would of went crazy from paranoia cause of how exposed from the air they were.. I was already paranoid enough.. And i was very right to be.. Damn it..but i can see what u mean.. I just liked getting high as a pine and going into Sherlock mode looking for signs i could eliminate 
..if im crazy please give me a hotline number lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i'm gonna smoke more when checking my plants
> 
> or better yet, do dabs
> 
> in fact, i gotta start pollinating soon, time to fire up the bong


My walk is a little longer than yours. lol

And I carry my dirt and water on my back.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

Im really liking the sound of the ps 1.5 and the shit skunk.. Right up my alley


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I dont always smoke when messin w em.. I didnt all last grow at all.. I would of went crazy from paranoia cause of how exposed from the air they were.. I was already paranoid enough.. And i was very right to be.. Damn it..but i can see what u mean.. I just liked getting high as a pine and going into Sherlock mode looking for signs i could eliminate
> ..if im crazy please give me a hotline number lol


I blame all the bud porn on RIU for my bad decisions last year. Solar Seduction is what I call it. For the first two years I was back growing I was pretty heavy on the cover side of the sunlight/cover equation. I was making plenty of smoke, but my buds were not fat like you see on here. So I planted two Gorille de Raisin and a Peach right out in the bald ass open. They all three got chopped by the county law dawgs. If I had put them back in the bushes, I would most likely have made a good harvest, but most importantly, a new supply of beans. Now I'm on their radar, so my growing life is much harder than before.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> My walk is a little longer than yours. lol
> 
> And I carry my dirt and water on my back.


 i hear that.. Iv spent over a month.. Everyday too just soelme were much easier than others.. Packing all i needed to my old spots and my buddys spots... I was actually in really good shape at the time and it wasnt any joke... Anyone who packs 300 plus.. And mine was def a big plus this particular year.. Of soil and all of your needs through the mtns is def getting some exercise... A lot of my trouble is worry.. Worry im going to be seen.. When you are working that much and your mind is messin w u its 100 times harder.. For me anyhow


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Im really liking the sound of the ps 1.5 and the shit skunk.. Right up my alley


I got 10 packs of 5 of the shit/skunk crosses. Didn't make females of the Shit X Shit/Skunk or the Afghani X Shit/Skunk. But was impressed with the rest. I have about 6 seeds left of each. I did IBL the Poly Shunk 1. Hope to be able to do the rest this year, as well as some crosses. Going to be hard, since I really want to keep my total plant count down around 25-30. And I have the crosses I made, plus some new genetics I really want to get in the rotation.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I blame all the bud porn on RIU for my bad decisions last year. Solar Seduction is what I call it. For the first two years I was back growing I was pretty heavy on the cover side of the sunlight/cover equation. I was making plenty of smoke, but my buds were not fat like you see on here. So I planted two Gorille de Raisin and a Peach right out in the bald ass open. They all three got chopped by the county law dawgs. If I had put them back in the bushes, I would most likely have made a good harvest, but most importantly, a new supply of beans. Now I'm on their radar, so my growing life is much harder than before.


Lol i hear that.. Those honey holes are a bitch to find and to get to around here.. Where u can plant smack dap in the light all day and not have to worry... I know were they are but im not going to be able to get back to them this yr... I have one amazing spot except it has no water near by... I got to thinking about that too... Cops dont look for water in those choppers.. They look for openings.. But dick bags who rip know its good to plant by water so u ain't packing it.. So they look around clearer areas w a water source close by... This is my paranoia i need help w most likely lol.. But this spot has a lot of bushes in the clearing that look like a trained plant in a cage.. Not the leaves or anything.. Just the shape... I could hide 50 right out in the middle of it and i wouldn't worry a bit...


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> i hear that.. Iv spent over a month.. Everyday too just soelme were much easier than others.. Packing all i needed to my old spots and my buddys spots... I was actually in really good shape at the time and it wasnt any joke... Anyone who packs 300 plus.. And mine was def a big plus this particular year.. Of soil and all of your needs through the mtns is def getting some exercise... A lot of my trouble is worry.. Worry im going to be seen.. When you are working that much and your mind is messin w u its 100 times harder.. For me anyhow


I do have a Kabota UTV that will help this year. And I'm using mainly holes that I had primed for my Spring crop. The cold and grasshoppers killed them all early, so not too much amending necessary.

And I'm in the flatlands. No real hills to speak of.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

Those shit x shit skunk are something i need to get lol.. Who was it that made those beans.. I read a thread a guy made w em the other day... Man they looked like some nice nug... It was a small plant but the grower said they were so dense they felt like a tennis ball..


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Lol i hear that.. Those honey holes are a bitch to find and to get to around here.. Where u can plant smack dap in the light all day and not have to worry... I know were they are but im not going to be able to get back to them this yr... I have one amazing spot except it has no water near by... I got to thinking about that too... Cops dont look for water in those choppers.. They look for openings.. But dick bags who rip know its good to plant by water so u ain't packing it.. So they look around clearer areas w a water source close by... This is my paranoia i need help w most likely lol.. But this spot has a lot of bushes in the clearing that look like a trained plant in a cage.. Not the leaves or anything.. Just the shape... I could hide 50 right out in the middle of it and i wouldn't worry a bit...


My three Peach Patch patches are about 10-12 holes each spread out over a hundred yards or so. And I worry about them. They are on my cousins land, and she still wants to get it all bush hogged. A couple more years and the trees will be too big. I'm hoping and praying her honey man is too busy to get around to it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Those shit x shit skunk are something i need to get lol.. Who was it that made those beans.. I read a thread a guy made w em the other day... Man they looked like some nice nug... It was a small plant but the grower said they were so dense they felt like a tennis ball..


A buddy of mine made them. I don't have his OK to spread his name, so I'm not going to say.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I do have a Kabota UTV that will help this year. And I'm using mainly holes that I had primed for my Spring crop. The cold and grasshoppers killed them all early, so not too much amending necessary.
> 
> And I'm in the flatlands. No real hills to speak of.


Still man.. Packing all that sucks... I use to be able to take a four wheeler across the mtn on a path i had personally made. 
Nobody even knew it existed through laurel and just how i had made it... But we had a bad storm that covered it worse than it ever was before.. And i could cut it out but i would have to cut about 25 huge ass trees up to small pieces and take them away or someone might see and follow... It doesn't come right out to the spot..not even close.. But if it were me i know i could find out where whoever was taking that path was going... I dont like that... Ima have to get creative this yr.. One house is at the head of the holler up this dirt road.. Very beautiful home.. Well the rd leads to a hunting lease.. But the lease is on the other side of the mtn.. Well the owner of the pretty house recently put up 4 cctv cameras to monitor who is coming up that way..he doesn't give a shit really.. Its the hunters who asked him to... I know them all personally and i cant stand any of them... So me being on tape and plants being found.. Especially after the last grow... Eh u get it


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> A buddy of mine made them. I don't have his OK to spread his name, so I'm not going to say.


Oh im sorry buddy.. I figured it wqs the same guy i was reading on the thread i mentioned.. He was putting it on instagram so i didnt think he much cared.. Ill look it up in my history and see cause my memory is shit... Im sorry for asking.. That was kinda dumb


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Still man.. Packing all that sucks... I use to be able to take a four wheeler across the mtn on a path i had personally made.
> Nobody even knew it existed through laurel and just how i had made it... But we had a bad storm that covered it worse than it ever was before.. And i could cut it out but i would have to cut about 25 huge ass trees up to small pieces and take them away or someone might see and follow... It doesn't come right out to the spot..not even close.. But if it were me i know i could find out where whoever was taking that path was going... I dont like that... Ima have to get creative this yr.. One house is at the head of the holler up this dirt road.. Very beautiful home.. Well the rd leads to a hunting lease.. But the lease is on the other side of the mtn.. Well the owner of the pretty house recently put up 4 cctv cameras to monitor who is coming up that way..he doesn't give a shit really.. Its the hunters who asked him to... I know them all personally and i cant stand any of them... So me being on tape and plants being found.. Especially after the last grow... Eh u get it


Some old family land got sold out of the family last year. I grew on it, but I grew on the land behind it too. This new guy has game cameras on the back of his property, so I can't get to the land behind it now. I lost out on 80 acres I used to grow.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> Some old family land got sold out of the family last year. I grew on it, but I grew on the land behind it too. This new guy has game cameras on the back of his property, so I can't get to the land behind it now. I lost out on 80 acres I used to grow.


Man that's shitty... It sucks hard when shit like that happens.. Especially when u had already depended on it.. Iv had a similar situation happen before


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Oh im sorry buddy.. I figured it wqs the same guy i was reading on the thread i mentioned.. He was putting it on instagram so i didnt think he much cared.. Ill look it up in my history and see cause my memory is shit... Im sorry for asking.. That was kinda dumb


It's all good. You most likely can guess if you look who posts on that thread you were talking about. I just don't want to say it on an open thread


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Man that's shitty... It sucks hard when shit like that happens.. Especially when u had already depended on it.. Iv had a similar situation happen before


My dearly departed uncle was a chicken man. My CP1 was grown in his old chicken pen. That is the land that got sold. I had already dug holes in there for the next crop when it got sold. The old chicken pen got pushed up in a pile, and I hope the dozer man didn't pay too much attention to the holes.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> My dearly departed uncle was a chicken man. My CP1 was grown in his old chicken pen. That is the land that got sold. I had already dug holes in there for the next crop when it got sold. The old chicken pen got pushed up in a pile, and I hope the dozer man didn't pay too much attention to the holes.


I hope not too... Humm.. Did they put the cameras up about the same time they were fooling w the area around the pin... Not trying to spook ya lol but with what all happened w the 5.0 and u saying they had u on their radar i just thought id ask


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> My walk is a little longer than yours. lol
> 
> And I carry my dirt and water on my back.



i know buddy, just giving you a hard time. i wish i had the balls to grow outside.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I hope not too... Humm.. Did they put the cameras up about the same time they were fooling w the area around the pin... Not trying to spook ya lol but with what all happened w the 5.0 and u saying they had u on their radar i just thought id ask


No, they put in food plots, feeders and tree stands as well as the cameras. But the found plants were on the land behind, so they might know something now.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i know buddy, just giving you a hard time. i wish i had the balls to grow outside.


Doing the same.
Indoors is not an option for me. I'm about the only grower I know trying for smaller plants.I'm going to be more cautious this year.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> No, they put in food plots, feeders and tree stands as well as the cameras. But the found plants were on the land behind, so they might know something now.


Be careful buddy.. Im sorta in the same boat in 2 spots.. I will be planting less than a mi.. Hell about a half mi from where they got mine.. This is a great spot for air cover.. And for ground.. Well not what i like to call great at all but ok.... Buuutt its close as hell to a path... Nobody in their right mind would walk down there.. Unless they smell some super dank weed ...that's the issue w it.. And im worried if they find anything there they might sweep the woods since it will be twice they found shit in that area.. And that makes the other spot kinds worrisome for me... I wish i could get to my old spots man


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

My Noles are playing in a few, so I'm going to tune it to that. See you guys later.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'll post garden pics in a few days. The GDP's will be two weeks old in three days.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

just set my indoor plants out in the garden.

i need to get my tiller out and turn up another 8-10 feet. planted too much stuff and ran out of room.

pictures later.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 17, 2018)

Turns out the 80% chance of rain turned into a full day of sunshine. Anyway the plants stayed inside today. As soon as I would have moved them out it would have poured!


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Turns out the 80% chance of rain turned into a full day of sunshine. Anyway the plants stayed inside today. As soon as I would have moved them out it would have poured!


When I'm needing a rain, my rainy day forecast always turns into sunshine.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

55°f today. Driveways a fucking mess, when it warmed up last time most of the snow was gone, but ! The drive got all rutted up then froze and the we got hammered with snow again so with all the ruts I can't snow blow.. so NOW it's a fucking real mess.. won't be going out to much until it's a bit better.. any how here's some random pics of green to cheer me and others up that still have the winter time blues...


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

From left to right .. hardy kiwi, avocado,german Johnson tomatoes,, devil's highway, wightwidow x Zulu skunk..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> 55°f today. Driveways a fucking mess, when it warmed up last time most of the snow was gone, but ! The drive got all rutted up then froze and the we got hammered with snow again so with all the ruts I can't snow blow.. so NOW it's a fucking real mess.. won't be going out to much until it's a bit better.. any how here's some random pics of green to cheer me and others up that still have the winter time blues...View attachment 4107210 View attachment 4107212 View attachment 4107213 View attachment 4107214 View attachment 4107215


I only have one east facing window downstairs. It is crammed full of plants. Two aloe Vera's, a vine of some sort, a big leafed small tree from a funeral, and the three Mammoth Jalapenos. But the peppers will be going outside soon.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

I had a shelving unit there rigged up with lights for my seedlings in past years. We are having house guests in that room every few weeks this year, so no room for it any longer.

My house guests are here this weekend. I love them dearly, but when 3 people are added to a house that feels small for 2 people, well, it's too many people. There is a house being sold, and hopefully one bought soon after. Those guys might have to live with us a while until they find a house.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> I had a shelving unit there rigged up with lights for my seedlings in past years. We are having house guests in that room every few weeks this year, so no room for it any longer.
> 
> My house guests are here this weekend. I love them dearly, but when 3 people are added to a house that feels small for 2 people, well, it's too many people. There is a house being sold, and hopefully one bought soon after. Those guys might have to live with us a while until they find a house.


yikes 

camping time


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> View attachment 4107246 View attachment 4107248


That is pretty good looking dirt. When I post pictures of my garden, people ask why I'm trying to grow at the beach. lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yikes
> 
> camping time


Last night my customers got out of here about 2200. I clocked out and headed home at 0100. But yea, I do spend lots of time at the camp when they are up. The wife gets stuck helping care for her aunt while her cousins are out house hunting. She gets the short end of the stick.

The aunt is handicapped, so it's a job of work to go anywhere with her. And they all stay up late and sleep late. If they do move in with us, I'm moving upstairs. Might throw a knotted rope out the library window.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is pretty good looking dirt. When I post pictures of my garden, people ask why I'm trying to grow at the beach. lol


All of my windows are packed full of different types of plants.. it's nice having all of the greenery , helps keep me from going bonkers in the middle of winter..lol.. a buddy was over the other day and he was in awe because of the different colors of green and all of the different flowers blooming.. all of which was amplified because we were eating the mushrooms I grew..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Last night my customers got out of here about 2200. I clocked out and headed home at 0100. But yea, I do spend lots of time at the camp when they are up. The wife gets stuck helping care for her aunt while her cousins are out house hunting. She gets the short end of the stick.
> 
> The aunt is handicapped, so it's a job of work to go anywhere with her. And they all stay up late and sleep late. If they do move in with us, I'm moving upstairs. Might throw a knotted rope out the library window.


Knotted rope? To climb down or to hang your self?lol..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is pretty good looking dirt. When I post pictures of my garden, people ask why I'm trying to grow at the beach. lol


lol, sorry, that made me chuckle


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Knotted rope? To climb down or to hang your self?lol..


Hopefully it won't get so bad I have to contemplate suicide.

Those guys have caused me some harsh pot already. When the wife was still working, I did dry upstairs in my gun room. I had some bud drying when they came, and I didn't have a chance to get it out of there for a couple days longer than I had planned. Also chopped the CP1 in the BP patch that week, and had to dry it in the truck. Non-optimal.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, sorry, that made me chuckle


I'm slowly adding organic matter to the soil, but it will be years before I have a drainage problem.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm slowly adding organic matter to the soil, but it will be years before I have a drainage problem.
> 
> View attachment 4107254



well there has to be some good dirt down there some where.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm slowly adding organic matter to the soil, but it will be years before I have a drainage problem.
> 
> View attachment 4107254


my gardens are there somewhere..lol.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well there has to be some good dirt down there some where.


The cats are doing their part too. But you want to wear gloves on rainy days when transplanting. I did get a few parasitic worms in my hand.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4107255my gardens are there somewhere..lol.


I see some dirt showing through.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

And it should be plenty moist for planting when all that melts.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> The cats are doing their part too. But you want to wear gloves on rainy days when transplanting. I did get a few parasitic worms in my hand.


Got to watch out for ring worm.. real common with cats potty spots..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> And it should be plenty moist for planting when all that melts.


Yeah should be fairly moist..though sometimes the snow goes so fast that I doesn't seep into the ground...
the dirt spot is where I park my car.. the woman has it at work right now..


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Got to watch out for ring worm.. real common with cats potty spots..


Yep. I had to take some antibiotics to get rid of them. If left untreated, it can be serious.

We have 4-5 pet cats, and 12-15 farm cats, and they all like to go in the garden.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yep. I had to take some antibiotics to get rid of them. If left untreated, it can be serious.
> 
> We have 4-5 pet cats, and 12-15 farm cats, and they all like to go in the garden.


Shitty.. lol..


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah should be fairly moist..though sometimes the snow goes so fast that I doesn't seep into the ground...
> the dirt spot is where I park my car.. the woman has it at work right now..


I miss my wife going to work. I joked I was looking for a part time job. For her. But she is getting as bad as me for not wanting to go anywhere.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

Found this small greenhouse set up on IG. Should work, not as good as larry’s however.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2018)

55°f again today.. woo hoo melt you fucking snow... !


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 18, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> 55°f again today.. woo hoo melt you fucking snow... !


shit though u north of me 55, sounds like summer to me u must b well west of me


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> shit though u north of me 55, sounds like summer to me u must b well west of me


You in main?i can't remember .. I'm over in Michigan .


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Found this small greenhouse set up on IG. Should work, not as good as larry’s however.
> 
> View attachment 4107532


We used to build cold frames with 2x4's and plastic sheeting. That looks more like cheese cloth. Which I could have used with my sprouts in the fall/winter grow.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> We used to build cold frames with 2x4's and plastic sheeting. That looks more like cheese cloth. Which I could have used with my sprouts in the fall/winter grow.


lol, my old eyes could not even see that cheesecloth on my phone. i see it on the computer. there are glass windows for sealing it better and heating it up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> 55°f again today.. woo hoo melt you fucking snow... !


Glad you are getting a thaw.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, my old eyes could not even see that cheesecloth on my phone. i see it on the computer. there are glass windows for sealing it better and heating it up.


Ha. Yea, my laptop does make seeing things easier than the screen on a phone. I have lots of cheese cloth, so I might rig up something like that. Speaking of cool stuff I get out of the garbage at work, I got about a dozen of the little round cr2032 batteries last night. I have so many of the little led candle looking lights, I just take out the batteries now, and toss the lights.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Ha. Yea, my laptop does make seeing things easier than the screen on a phone. I have lots of cheese cloth, so I might rig up something like that. Speaking of cool stuff I get out of the garbage at work, I got about a dozen of the little round cr2032 batteries last night. I have so many of the little led candle looking lights, I just take out the batteries now, and toss the lights.


What do you do with batteries?


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> What do you do with batteries?


Lots of things use them, including headlamps. My food scale has a bad habit of going dead on the weekends, and I have to hit up the dollar stores in hopes of finding one. Cost about 3 bucks for the two it takes. At that rate I got about 18 bucks worth. But I did do a google search, and they are 24 cent if you buy in bulk. That is how the little lights are so cheap, folks throw them away after their events.

This is what the lights look like, but I have so many, I just save the batteries now.







I like the little balloon lights best for hiking. 2 or 3 of them will light up your tent fine. Weight about 2 grams each.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)

Yesterday I ran the disc over the parts of the garden not yet planted. I smoothed out the cuts and laid off some rows. Saturday and Sunday are good above ground days, so want to get as much prep work done as I can.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)

I got the peas, corn and melons plowed. Weeds and grass were already starting to show.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)

Also cut up the little gourd spot in the front yard for the beans. Got to put up a fence around it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

I didn't have to be at work until 1100, so I did get some things done in the garden. I planted all my lemon seeds, and a good handful of orange seeds. Planted about 15 each of Pruden's Purple and Yellow Pear tomatoes. All those in trays.

I replanted the Pink Eyed Purple Hull peas. In the row where there were long stretches of skips, and as close to the other plants everywhere else. Also got 4 rows of Blue Lake green-beans planted {to the west of the garden trail}. Will plant more tomorrow if I have more seeds, which I think I do.

Need to get some Hatch seeds planted in trays tomorrow. As well as the beans my Filipino friend gave me. Other things going into the garden include, but are not limited to, Acorn squash, cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers, and several other things I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

my outdoor garden is improving day by day. have 3 of my 5 corn plants break ground. 

potatoes really rebounding nicely after a couple of frosts.

blooms on my banana peppers and strawberries.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> I didn't have to be at work until 1100, so I did get some things done in the garden. I planted all my lemon seeds, and a good handful of orange seeds. Planted about 15 each of Pruden's Purple and Yellow Pear tomatoes. All those in trays.
> 
> I replanted the Pink Eyed Purple Hull peas. In the row where there were long stretches of skips, and as close to the other plants everywhere else. Also got 4 rows of Blue Lake green-beans planted {to the west of the garden trail}. Will plant more tomorrow if I have more seeds, which I think I do.
> 
> Need to get some Hatch seeds planted in trays tomorrow. As well as the beans my Filipino friend gave me. Other things going into the garden include, but are not limited to, Acorn squash, cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers, and several other things I can't think of at the moment.



wow, impressive work and variation


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

I got most of the things on my to do list done yesterday. Planted muncher cuckes, Armanien cukes, zukes, squash, acorn squash and field corn. I will plant running beans in the corn once it's up and has a head start. I have learned if you plan them at the same time, the bean vines will pull the corn down.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

Also planted more pepper seeds. And note to self. Use gloves when planting saved hab seeds. I sneezed, then blew my nose. God Damn if I wasn't burning up for half an hour.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

I had 14 of these bean seeds. Planted them in a tray.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

And added two rows of green beans. The last row as kind of thin. Will need to plant the skips when I get more seeds.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> I got most of the things on my to do list done yesterday. Planted muncher cuckes, Armanien cukes, zukes, squash, acorn squash and field corn. I will plant running beans in the corn once it's up and has a head start. I have learned if you plan them at the same time, the bean vines will pull the corn down.


cool, my potatoes are really taking off now.

still no action on the peanuts...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 26, 2018)

oops, i forgot, my mini sweet peppers all germinated. they are tiny and need more indoor time.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> oops, i forgot, my mini sweet peppers all germinated. they are tiny and need more indoor time.


My first planting of mini sweets didn't do very well. That is one of the peppers i planted. Along with Hatch, chocolate bell and the fore mentioned habs.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

The orange tree seeds are finally doing something. There had been 5 plants in the tray for the last 2-3 weeks. I looked today and there were 25-30 just breaking the ground. Oops. I planted more orange seeds this weekend. Looks like i'll be rich in orange trees.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> The orange tree seeds are finally doing something. There had been 5 plants in the tray for the last 2-3 weeks. I looked today and there were 25-30 just breaking the ground. Oops. I planted more orange seeds this weekend. Looks like i'll be rich in orange trees.


nice


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 27, 2018)

Just watered my tomatoes and noticed some small flowers already. Any day now they should really take off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2018)

still a little early to put stuff in the ground here, but its supposed to be nice enough for it to go outside for a while.  shouldn't have started the beans so early, didn't think about it, just stuck em in pots with the rest of the stuff a month ago


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> still a little early to put stuff in the ground here, but its supposed to be nice enough for it to go outside for a while.View attachment 4112834 View attachment 4112835 View attachment 4112836shouldn't have started the beans so early, didn't think about it, just stuck em in pots with the rest of the stuff a month ago


your stuff is as big as mine


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 29, 2018)

after 2 days of rain, the garden is thriving

  


trashcan/barrel potatoes
 


sweet corn sprouting

 



no action on the peanuts yet


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just watered my tomatoes and noticed some small flowers already. Any day now they should really take off.


I have blooms on my bought pepper plants, but I only saw my first tomato sprout yesterday. It's a Yellow Pear. I'm way behind this year.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> still a little early to put stuff in the ground here, but its supposed to be nice enough for it to go outside for a while.View attachment 4112834 View attachment 4112835 View attachment 4112836shouldn't have started the beans so early, didn't think about it, just stuck em in pots with the rest of the stuff a month ago


Those beans will be climbing the wall soon.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> after 2 days of rain, the garden is thriving
> 
> View attachment 4113933 View attachment 4113934
> 
> ...


I see now why you mounded up your rows.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Yesterday I saw the first sprouts from the planting last week. Pea replants are coming up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Crimson Sweet replants.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

too larry said:


> I see now why you mounded up your rows.


yea, we had about 5 inches in 2 days. not unusual when it decides to get serious.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yea, we had about 5 inches in 2 days. not unusual when it decides to get serious.


I brought in 2-3 loads of fill dirt to fill in the deep ruts in front of the house from the construction. That is the only spot on the home place that holds water. Even an inch an hour the sand will soak up with no puddles.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

too larry said:


> I brought in 2-3 loads of fill dirt to fill in the deep ruts in front of the house from the construction. That is the only spot on the home place that holds water. Even an inch an hour the sand will soak up with no puddles.


no doubt the sand drains quickly


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 2, 2018)

Well I'm thinking about planting a cover crop on my biggest veggie garden.. I'm thinking beans.. I had thought about using clover but I don't want deer coming in and getting use to the yard.. far as I've noticed ,the deer here don't care much for garden beans... Does anyone here have any ideas other then beans that would be good for a cover crop that deer don't care for that much?


----------



## too larry (Apr 2, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Well I'm thinking about planting a cover crop on my biggest veggie garden.. I'm thinking beans.. I had thought about using clover but I don't want deer coming in and getting use to the yard.. far as I've noticed ,the deer here don't care much for garden beans... Does anyone here have any ideas other then beans that would be good for a cover crop that deer don't care for that much?


A lot of folks do a mix, like this one. . . .

https://www.harrisseeds.com/products/30001-Cover-Crop-WinterMax?variant=39337226833&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0qKTkfGc2gIV1zuBCh3mOgW0EAQYBCABEgJxVvD_BwE

Not sure if the deer would eat it, but it doesn't sound like it would be good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> A lot of folks do a mix, like this one. . . .
> 
> https://www.harrisseeds.com/products/30001-Cover-Crop-WinterMax?variant=39337226833&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0qKTkfGc2gIV1zuBCh3mOgW0EAQYBCABEgJxVvD_BwE
> 
> Not sure if the deer would eat it, but it doesn't sound like it would be good.


I forgot about winter rye.. thanks for the link...


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> You in main?i can't remember .. I'm over in Michigan .


Hey im thunkin about doing a small outdoor. Im in michigan judt wondering about the laws for doing it. Chainlink sll the way around and on top? How tall? And by visible does that mean structure being visible or plants inside the structure? Thanks for any info


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 3, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Hey im thunkin about doing a small outdoor. Im in michigan judt wondering about the laws for doing it. Chainlink sll the way around and on top? How tall? And by visible does that mean structure being visible or plants inside the structure? Thanks for any info


It depends... I have a friend who built a ten foot privacy fence around his back yard and the cops said as long as it's lockable and the plants are not visible and proper paperwork on hand he was fine.. the law states that the plants must be in a lockable "facility.". As long as it's secure and the plant are not to visible you should be fine.. chain link fence covered with foggy plastic should be fine as long as you can lock it and it's secure.. meaning it can't be climbed into


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> It depends... I have a friend who built a ten foot privacy fence around his back yard and the cops said as long as it's lockable and the plants are not visible and proper paperwork on hand he was fine.. the law states that the plants must be in a lockable "facility.". As long as it's secure and the plant are not to visible you should be fine.. chain link fence covered with foggy plastic should be fine as long as you can lock it and it's secure.. meaning it can't be climbed into


Awesome. I know the laws are pretty gray still and as long as its locked and secured and not visible it should be alright but figured id ask a fellow michigander.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> It depends... I have a friend who built a ten foot privacy fence around his back yard and the cops said as long as it's lockable and the plants are not visible and proper paperwork on hand he was fine.. the law states that the plants must be in a lockable "facility.". As long as it's secure and the plant are not to visible you should be fine.. chain link fence covered with foggy plastic should be fine as long as you can lock it and it's secure.. meaning it can't be climbed into


One more thing, would you know if being a caregiver if i could do my indoors and some outdoors as long as im in my limit?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 3, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> One more thing, would you know if being a caregiver if i could do my indoors and some outdoors as long as im in my limit?


Yes.. as long as it's a secure facility outdoors,, I.e. greenhouse or something similar that can be locked


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 4, 2018)

This is a bitch!!!
Hopefully it melts quickly.. I'm over moving this shit around..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 4, 2018)

Well I planted some cherry tomato spouts and some Basil and tarragon sprouts yesterday (in pots lol) .. my widow pumpkins are still blooming like crazy and getting fairly large..


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 4, 2018)

Wasnt expecting this til next year either!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> This is a bitch!!!View attachment 4116802
> Hopefully it melts quickly.. I'm over moving this shit around..lol..



that sucks...

on a weird side note, we got a little late frost last night. think it roughed up my tomatoes a little bit.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 5, 2018)

One article sez top Okra at 6' back to 4'. Another sez top at 18" and pinch tips(???). I would like a bushy plant with several heads. Advice from anyone who has been there, done that, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Mortgage Lifters three weeks in the ground.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> One article sez top Okra at 6' back to 4'. Another sez top at 18" and pinch tips(???). I would like a bushy plant with several heads. Advice from anyone who has been there, done that, would be greatly appreciated.


I've never topped okra, so no help to you. Each limb will have a fruit, so as the plant gets taller the fruit is higher up. But the lower limbs do put on fruit too, so you have to look close, or you will miss some of those.

And judging from my sprouts, I did plant okra the other day. So much for my memory.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

I still have my house guests. I've stayed at the camp as much as possible this week, but when at home, I've been in the garden.

What I think is okra sprouts. {I really need to take better garden notes} Will have to cull the weak ones.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

My best sweet corn plant, and a couple of the young replants.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

On the peas, the replants will be bigger than the originals any day now. I did a little hoeing a couple days ago. It was too wet to do much good, but I cleaned them all up a little more this morning. {after this picture was snapped}


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Crimson Sweet replants. I have 7-8 hills.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

The field corn is coming up pretty good. Will plant the pole beans between the corn plants the next good viney day.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

A few tomato sprouts, but for the most part, nothing on the peppers.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Peppers in cups.

 

Peppers in pots.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

14 sprouts from 14 beans. I have to put up a fence so I can grow these away from everything else {and the deer not eat them}.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

I turned the dirt in my pepper pit. Still haven't transplanted the 3 bought Mammoth Jalapeno. They are blooming already.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> My best sweet corn plant, and a couple of the young replants.
> 
> View attachment 4117303


do u plant the corn in rows or clumps?


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> do u plant the corn in rows or clumps?


In rows. I used the little hand planter the first round. But the late frost did get a few of them. So I planted the skips by hand, and those are just now coming up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> My best sweet corn plant, and a couple of the young replants.
> 
> View attachment 4117303



your corn is bigger than mine..., lol...

gonna water the garden soon, will snap some pics.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> your corn is bigger than mine..., lol...
> 
> gonna water the garden soon, will snap some pics.


I only showed the biggest one. lol


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Acorn squash.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Green beans popping good after the two rains we've had. I have some that came up a few days ago, but no good pictures of them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

No sprouts yet on cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers, zukes or squash.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> I only showed the biggest one. lol


yours is bigger


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> No sprouts yet on cucumbers, Armenian cucumbers, zukes or squash.


my peanuts aren't up either. need to research that. might have planted too early.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my peanuts aren't up either. need to research that. might have planted too early.


I saw this when I looked them up before. {the copy and paste thing}

Plant peanuts after the danger of frost is past. Peanuts require a soil temperature of *65 F* for germination. Sow peanut seeds 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep and 6 to 8 inches apart.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw this when I looked them up before. {the copy and paste thing}
> 
> Plant peanuts after the danger of frost is past. Peanuts require a soil temperature of *65 F* for germination. Sow peanut seeds 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep and 6 to 8 inches apart.


i'm hoping the 65F thing is my issue... probably is...


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> I still have my house guests. I've stayed at the camp as much as possible this week, but when at home, I've been in the garden.
> 
> What I think is okra sprouts. {I really need to take better garden notes} Will have to cull the weak ones.
> 
> View attachment 4117302


I'd say Okra.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I'd say Okra.


There are a few plants a couple days older. You can tell by the leaves that's what it is. These are saved seeds from last year's Clemson Spineless. {I see that I need to plant them by hand in the future} If these produce, I'm set for okra seeds.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

well i didn't think this was gonna be a problem. getting awful brave coming on out up in my yard and all... doesn't this dude know i am a hunter, lol...

   


i think i know this deer. i have watched him since he was a fawn. he's a 4 year old this year and now i have a real reason to eat him, lol !!!! 

i am guessing he likes strawberry plants. don't know how he found 1 strawberry plant, but its time for a trail cam on the garden 

sorry to any vegans


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well i didn't think this was gonna be a problem. getting awful brave coming on out up in my yard and all... doesn't this dude know i am a hunter, lol...
> 
> View attachment 4117777 View attachment 4117779 View attachment 4117780
> 
> ...


hey its all protein.just don't kill unless eating


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 6, 2018)

little set back for me no poly for at least a week,winds have been howling 30-50 last couple days


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> little set back for me no poly for at least a week,winds have been howling 30-50 last couple daysView attachment 4117792


damn, i feel for you guys up north !!!!! FUCK !!!!!


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 6, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> little set back for me no poly for at least a week,winds have been howling 30-50 last couple daysView attachment 4117792


So hot here I couldn't even go out today.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well i didn't think this was gonna be a problem. getting awful brave coming on out up in my yard and all... doesn't this dude know i am a hunter, lol...
> 
> View attachment 4117777 View attachment 4117779 View attachment 4117780
> 
> ...


You will have to do something. Once they get a taste of your garden, it's hard to keep them out. Rolls of 2 X 4" dog wire are about 70 bucks at Lowe's.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> So hot here I couldn't even go out today.


We hit the 80's here.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> You will have to do something. Once they get a taste of your garden, it's hard to keep them out. Rolls of 2 X 4" dog wire is about 70 bucks at Lowe's.


yup, other friends telling me the same...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> We hit the 80's here.


we hit 83 !!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

A couple of the older green bean sprouts. And a newer one.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

i should have done green beans...

next year !!!!! outdoor garden is going to continue to grow until we go legal, then sativa's replace tomatoes


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

My beans are growing like crazy. I have to take down the fence around Mamma's garden and put it up around my old gourd patch so I can get these in the ground.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i should have done green beans...
> 
> next year !!!!! outdoor garden is going to continue to grow until we go legal, then sativa's replace tomatoes


Green beans are about my favorite veggie to eat out of the garden. You still have time, but it gets too hot for green beans pretty early as far south as we are.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> We hit the 80's here.


Down-right arctic by my standards.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> Green beans are about my favorite veggie to eat out of the garden. You still have time, but it gets too hot for green beans pretty early as far south as we are.


hell, if i get energetic after a long work week i might bust out the tiller again. will have to til another row for green beans.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Down-right arctic by my standards.


where are you? the equator?


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hell, if i get energetic after a long work week i might bust out the tiller again. will have to til another row for green beans.


I've had the best luck with Blue Lake green beans. You can find the seeds just about any where that sells seeds.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> where are you? the equator?


South central FL..


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> South central FL..


Bless your heart. Spring was a couple of months ago for you, right?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> Bless your heart. Spring was a couple of months ago for you, right?


Things were running about a week to ten days behind schedule, but the last week has been bust-ass hot.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Things were running about a week to ten days behind schedule, but the last week has been bust-ass hot.


I have cousins as house guests. One of them is up from Orlando. We've had lows in the 40's most mornings this week. And she was chilly.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've had the best luck with Blue Lake green beans. You can find the seeds just about any where that sells seeds.


thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

cracks me up when southern folks get cold when its 40 outside. WTF?


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cracks me up when southern folks get cold when its 40 outside. WTF?


Hey now. I resemble that remark.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

lol, if the wind ain't blowing i'm good to at least 30


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, if the wind ain't blowing i'm good to at least 30


With the right gear, I'm good down to the 20's. But as much of a weather geek as I am, I sometimes misjudge the gear I need hiking. Spent a chilly evening on the Florida Trail a couple three weeks ago. Temps were not crazy low, but wind was crazy high. And I'm using a 7X7 tarp for shelter these days.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have cousins as house guests. One of them is up from Orlando. We've had lows in the 40's most mornings this week. And she was chilly.


60 to 65 lows here the last week.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> 60 to 65 lows here the last week.


Our spring has been kind of crazy. It seems we have had a cool spring, but when you look at averages, we are both cooler and hotter. Today's high {82} was 5 degrees above average, while the low {46} was 5 degrees below average.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 7, 2018)

Prepped a bed yesterday. Gonna plant radishes against the house, in 75% shade today. Any info on chances this will work in 90+ temps.?


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

hey has anyone grown these before,never seen these suppose to get up to 3 ft


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> Our spring has been kind of crazy. It seems we have had a cool spring, but when you look at averages, we are both cooler and hotter. Today's high {82} was 5 degrees above average, while the low {46} was 5 degrees below average.


its fucking 32F here this morning. WTF ????????


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> hey has anyone grown these before,never seen these suppose to get up to 3 ftView attachment 4118153


I've seen them. They will grow a long pod. Didn't see any at 3'. 2' was bout longest. Grower considered it a novelty. Yield unknown to me.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Prepped a bed yesterday. Gonna plant radishes against the house, in 75% shade today. Any info on chances this will work in 90+ temps.?


Non-optimal.

Radishes prefer cool and moist conditions for best growth. The optimum temperature is *50 to 65 °F.* Optimum soil temperature for seed germination is *45 to 85 °F.* Radish seed will not germinate when the soil temperature is above *95 °F.* Spring-planted radishes should be harvested early.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> hey has anyone grown these before,never seen these suppose to get up to 3 ftView attachment 4118153


Are those pole beans? I have some that are about 2-3 foot. Got the seeds from my little old Filipino lady gardening buddy. I'm planting mine in the field corn so I don't have to put up trellises. I've grown them before. They are like green beans as far as eating. I pick them about 18-24 inches so they are nice and tender.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> Non-optimal.
> 
> Radishes prefer cool and moist conditions for best growth. The optimum temperature is *50 to 65 °F.* Optimum soil temperature for seed germination is *45 to 85 °F.* Radish seed will not germinate when the soil temperature is above *95 °F.* Spring-planted radishes should be harvested early.


Up against the house I think the soil temps will be ok. They will get bout 4 hrs. of direct sunlight during day and ambient will be typical South, hot and muggy. Put in 30 or so with about 60 green onions for a little more shade. Fingers crossed.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Up against the house I think the soil temps will be ok. They will get bout 4 hrs. of direct sunlight during day and ambient will be typical South, hot and muggy. Put in 30 or so with about 60 green onions for a little more shade. Fingers crossed.


They should make. Maybe not as good as if planted a month or two ago. I've got away from growing radishes. They were always a part of the garden when I was a kid.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> Are those pole beans? I have some that are about 2-3 foot. Got the seeds from my little old Filipino lady gardening buddy. I'm planting mine in the field corn so I don't have to put up trellises. I've grown them before. They are like green beans as far as eating. I pick them about 18-24 inches so they are nice and tender.


that's what I was wondering,dont like to grow things that arnt good eating,but ya they r pole bens witch I have grown many times


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> that's what I was wondering,dont like to grow things that arnt good eating,but ya they r pole bens witch I have grown many times


I did a google search, and it turns out they are the yard long bean. My beans are very similar, if not the same. This is a good video about them.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I did a google search, and it turns out they are the yard long bean. My beans are very similar, if not the same. This is a good video about them.


thanks larry u the farmer,just grabed fresh fla corn from yhe market looks pretty sweet


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 7, 2018)

Gully Whumper 2 miles away. 50 mph winds, heavy rain. Covered my sprouts with soup bowls. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 7, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Gully Whumper 2 miles away. 50 mph winds, heavy rain. Covered my sprouts with soup bowls. Fingers crossed


good luck


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Gully Whumper 2 miles away. 50 mph winds, heavy rain. Covered my sprouts with soup bowls. Fingers crossed


We had a couple of pretty heavy cells pass through. I do worry about the young stuff. Hard rain will pack the dirt or just beat them down. But I'm at work today, so nothing I can do.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I did a google search, and it turns out they are the yard long bean. My beans are very similar, if not the same. This is a good video about them.


Kind of look like them Japanese noodle beans..


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> We had a couple of pretty heavy cells pass through. I do worry about the young stuff. Hard rain will pack the dirt or just beat them down. But I'm at work today, so nothing I can do.


u really still go to work?LOL just kidding ya I don't miss the clock


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

Well my black krim Tom's are just starting to get their first flowers.. the German Johnson's are abit smaller and no flowers yet.. BUT! I maybe able to produce some black Johnson's this season, so we will see next season or even maybe this next winter my Tom crosses... Looking forward to asking people how my black Johnson tastes..lol.. hopefully they'll be big and juicy..


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u really still go to work?LOL just kidding ya I don't miss the clock


I'm just a young lad of 57. Not a wise old grey beard like yourself. lol

The wife has said I can quit working, but I like having somewhere to go.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Well my black krim Tom's are just starting to get their first flowers.. the German Johnson's are abit smaller and no flowers yet.. BUT! I maybe able to produce some black Johnson's this season, so we will see next season or even maybe this next winter my Tom crosses... Looking forward to asking people how my black Johnson tastes..lol.. hopefully they'll be big and juicy..


Your big juicy black Johnson. lol


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> We had a couple of pretty heavy cells pass through. I do worry about the young stuff. Hard rain will pack the dirt or just beat them down. But I'm at work today, so nothing I can do.


Survived the main wave another coming. Gonna uncover next AM.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> Your big juicy black Johnson. lol


Lol..


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 8, 2018)

My mortgage lifters have flowers on them that should start to open any day now. I wish it would stop raining so I can feed them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

I didn't get out to the garden this morning. But it will still be daylight when I get home from work, so I'll see if the rain played it's magic on the unsprouted seeds. The cucumbers, squash and the last planting of peppers are yet to do anything.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> good luck


Looks like one Okra won't make it. Others OK.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Looks like one Okra won't make it. Others OK.


i will probably lose a plant or two due to hail this year, or least damage. we get some real shitty hail storms here in the spring


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've had the best luck with Blue Lake green beans. You can find the seeds just about any where that sells seeds.


I thought Blue Lake, that's a good choice, I have some of those. Not in my seed box. After going through pretty much everything I own, no seeds. Today they showed up, under a stack of bills (prob. why I didn't find them). However, the prize was a pack of Little Marvel Peas, which I was happier to see than the Blue Lake.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I thought Blue Lake, that's a good choice, I have some of those. Not in my seed box. After going through pretty much everything I own, no seeds. Today they showed up, under a stack of bills (prob. why I didn't find them). However, the prize was a pack of Little Marvel Peas, which I was happier to see than the Blue Lake.


I had to google that. We call those English peas, and my wife hates them with a passion. I will eat them, but not my favorite kind of pea either. And it gets so hot here, they are a pain to grow unless you get them in early.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> I had to google that. We call those English peas, and my wife hates them with a passion. I will eat them, but not my favorite kind of pea either. And it gets so hot here, they are a pain to grow unless you get them in early.


I love peas and mashed potatoes with various gravies


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I love peas and mashed potatoes with various gravies


Mamma used to make a pretty good shepherd's pie. I need to google the recipe for that. Haven't had one in years.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

my trashcan potatoes are stretching so badly to reach the direct sunlight they have created the perfect scenario. they are literally twice as high as the ones in the garden. i will be adding a whole 12" of dirt as soon as it warms up. after that, the barrel will need topped off one more time, maybe another 6", creating a total vertical potato growing media 24" deep


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyone grow any rhubarb any more....my gmaw and great aunt use to make me rhubarb pies all the time...aunt is 89 and still does.....prob tied for 1st as a fav pie....iv been wanting to grow some for years..my gmaws neighbor has a bug patch that grows on the corner of the house ....the old folks passed that lived there and some outa state fam moved in...and they didn't know what it was...though it was just those elephant ear things and cut it down...I about cried..some lucky how it all came back..but that particular patch is about 50 plus yrs old


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

That and the other side neighbors ..when they moved in yrs back..cut down the only kern berry bush I know of around here...my dad about shit...the guy that moved in that place was literally 100% blind..and the one little bush that was half on us and half on him..he managed to stumble around till he found it and cut it..after we even told him we ate the berries off it for years..not like we wanted them all...we were just saying they were good to eat...and this blind ass being the dick he was made sure he went straight and cut it down....and I went to church for 15 yrs w him after this...I forgave him for that.. but when I caught him beating his wife I didn't feel so bad remembering how big of a pos he was...the wife won in the end..put his ass in a home...trust me..he was a bad person so I don't feel bad about saying this stuff


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Anyone grow any rhubarb any more....my gmaw and great aunt use to make me rhubarb pies all the time...aunt is 89 and still does.....prob tied for 1st as a fav pie....iv been wanting to grow some for years..my gmaws neighbor has a bug patch that grows on the corner of the house ....the old folks passed that lived there and some outa state fam moved in...and they didn't know what it was...though it was just those elephant ear things and cut it down...I about cried..some lucky how it all came back..but that particular patch is about 50 plus yrs old


As long as the root ball isn't dug up they'll keep coming back.. I grow rhubarb..lol.. I like gnawing on fresh stems.. sour,tart and sweet..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> As long as the root ball isn't dug up they'll keep coming back.. I grow rhubarb..lol.. I like gnawing on fresh stems.. sour,tart and sweet..


I LOVE it raw...everyone says in gross lol...we would be friends lololol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I LOVE it raw...everyone says in gross lol...we would be friends lololol


Gross? People don't know what they are missing..lol.. I'm a fan of sour and tart stuff. Probably why I like ..


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Never had Rhubarb befoer, must be a Northern thing.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Never had Rhubarb befoer, must be a Northern thing.


Try some...


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Never had Rhubarb befoer, must be a Northern thing.


Rhubarb kind of resembles burdock.. some people mistake it ...lol


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Must be a regional thing. Never seen it before in the grocery store. I live in the deep deep south, almost in Mexico south.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Must be a regional thing. Never seen it before in the grocery store. I live in the deep deep south, almost in Mexico south.


It's not in to many stores here.. mostly at farmer's markets..


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> It's not in to many stores here.. mostly at farmer's markets..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Kind of a old school radio show eh?


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Kind of a old school radio show eh?


Yes, A Prairie Home Companion. I've listened to a lot of them over the years. Comes on on Sundays on NPR.
Garrison Keillor retired from the show after the 2016 season. I have caught a couple of the new guy, but haven't tuned in as much as I used to. They changed the name. Can't recall what the show is called now.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Iv never seen ruhbarb in a store ..no fancy stores back in these hills lol..we are basically considered southern..but def not deep south...Old timers and hillbillies are about the only ppl I know that gro and eat it ...im in the hillbilly category lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Iv never seen ruhbarb in a store ..no fancy stores back in these hills lol..we are basically considered southern..but def not deep south...Old timers and hillbillies are about the only ppl I know that gro and eat it ...im in the hillbilly category lol


Look up the definition of hillbilly and It will say Michigan potato/dirt farmer..lol well Appalachians..lol rural area folks


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Look up the definition of hillbilly and It will say Michigan potato/dirt farmer..lol


 I always figured it had a pic of my fam reunion lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

In northern Michigan we have really big hills or small mountains....


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I always figured it had a pic of my fam reunion lol


 I'm related to basically all of northern Michigan in some way


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 8, 2018)

Just today I met a sister I didn't know...lol. True story.. we had lunch today at noon.. she's 40+ years older then me..lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> In northern Michigan we have really big hills or small mountains....


I live in nothing but MTNs...valleys and hollers is where I reside lol....and damn bro....well shit..better be careful saying bro..might actually be true in your case lololol jk buddy...stuff like that happens here a lot...I met a girl .. fine ass girl ..at a party I threw when I was 18 19ish...and we started talking...things started kinda going the way I was wanting ya know..so I had a bag of chronic and said ..hey let's go smoke a j at my truck which was up by the road...as we walked away someone yelled my last name...and her and I both said "what" at the same time...I said no they yelled for me...she was like..no they said my name ...I was drunk..so it took about 5 sec...and I was like AHH FUUUCK..turns out we were related..very distantly ....I should if just chugged some shine and rolled that j and went in cause I'm talking she was smoking.... fuck...do I realized what I'm publicly saying right now lol.... we were so distant our last names were spelled diff..but my fam came from the county where she was from and it use to be spelled like hers ..that'd how I knew ..and the bitch got the good genes..those fam members are fn loaded lol..and apparently fine as fuck...must be where I get it lolol


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 9, 2018)

The flowers are starting to open on the Mortgage Lifters.... Yeah!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The flowers are starting to open on the Mortgage Lifters.... Yeah!!!


you must grow really expensive tomatoes


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must grow really expensive tomatoes


http://www.timberlanegardens.info/the-mortgage-lifter-tomato-story.html


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 9, 2018)

It worked for Charlie, but with his cross pollination method I'm surprised he didn't get something more suitable to a circus side show.LOL


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Iv never seen ruhbarb in a store ..no fancy stores back in these hills lol..we are basically considered southern..but def not deep south...Old timers and hillbillies are about the only ppl I know that gro and eat it ...im in the hillbilly category lol


A lot of the old folks in my area of NW Florida use some of the same words and sayings as the hill folks. I'm guess them or their parents came down here from the hills. My sister married into a family with WV connections. While I was in high school in the 70's, three families kin to her in-laws moved here from WV.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I live in nothing but MTNs...valleys and hollers is where I reside lol....and damn bro....well shit..better be careful saying bro..might actually be true in your case lololol jk buddy...stuff like that happens here a lot...I met a girl .. fine ass girl ..at a party I threw when I was 18 19ish...and we started talking...things started kinda going the way I was wanting ya know..so I had a bag of chronic and said ..hey let's go smoke a j at my truck which was up by the road...as we walked away someone yelled my last name...and her and I both said "what" at the same time...I said no they yelled for me...she was like..no they said my name ...I was drunk..so it took about 5 sec...and I was like AHH FUUUCK..turns out we were related..very distantly ....I should if just chugged some shine and rolled that j and went in cause I'm talking she was smoking.... fuck...do I realized what I'm publicly saying right now lol.... we were so distant our last names were spelled diff..but my fam came from the county where she was from and it use to be spelled like hers ..that'd how I knew ..and the bitch got the good genes..those fam members are fn loaded lol..and apparently fine as fuck...must be where I get it lolol


Lol...


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

I saw the first Muncher cucumber sprouts today.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

Green beans.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

I will thin the okra one day this week. {I'm off work all week, so I will try to evenly divide my time between hiking and everything else, including doing our taxes}


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

Also saw the first squash and zucchini sprouts today too. Just 2-3 sprouts, but it's a start.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

I got started taking down the fence from Mamma's old garden. Got about half of it down. I need to get it up at the house and get the Nina beans transplanted by Thursday or Friday. The bean sprouts are not waiting around.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol...





too larry said:


> A lot of the old folks in my area of NW Florida use some of the same words and sayings as the hill folks. I'm guess them or their parents came down here from the hills. My sister married into a family with WV connections. While I was in high school in the 70's, three families kin to her in-laws moved here from WV.


What city U in I'll be moving to Mobile this year, if the economy holds up. Pensacola has an outside chance tho.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> What city U in I'll be moving to Mobile this year, if the economy holds up. Pensacola has an outside chance tho.


I'm between Panama City and Dothan Alabama. Just south of Interstate 10. I'm about an hour and a half out of Pensacola.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

All but 2-3 of the peppers are showing sprouts. And all the tomatoes.



One of the big acorn oaks coming up in this tray.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm between Panama City and Dothan Alabama. Just south of Interstate 10. I'm about an hour and a half out of Pensacola.


Do you know what Houston County/ Dothan is famous for? (This is a good one). LOL


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Do you know what Houston County/ Dothan is famous for? (This is a good one). LOL


No, I guess not.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> No, I guess not.


Houston County issues more same last name marriage licenses than any other county in the US.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Houston County issues more same last name marriage licenses than any other county in the US.


Ha. One of my wife's best friends live just south of Dothan in a little town named Madrid. You would think it sounded like the Spanish city. Wrong. They say it mad-drid. I always get a kick out of it.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 9, 2018)

Used to hang with the sheriffs kid in Geneva as a teen. We got away with a lot


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Used to hang with the sheriffs kid in Geneva as a teen. We got away with a lot


I was friends with some kids who's mamma was from Geneva. I used to go with them to visit. The state line ran through their yard. I was pretty young when we used to go, 12-13 years old. The one thing I remember was how everyone my age smoked, used snuff or chewing tobacco.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

well the past few days of unexpected late cold have taken a toll on my potato plants and tomato plants. peppers look decent, brussels sprouts loving life... same with the onions. corn is still alive, so i guess i a, ok there.

everything should recover, just a little retardation to start the spring.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 10, 2018)

Used to use package fertz. Have been making teas lately. Will all the stuff I have been spraying on leaves and soil effect the taste of my veggies? Tea, coffee, red pepper, eucalyptus, nicotine, mustard, citrus rinds, etc.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 10, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Used to use package fertz. Have been making teas lately. Will all the stuff I have been spraying on leaves and soil effect the taste of my veggies? Tea, coffee, red pepper, eucalyptus, nicotine, mustard, citrus rinds, etc.


Shouldn't affect taste. Just keep that nicotine away from the tomatoes.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 10, 2018)

Another high wind, possible hale, gully- whumper coming. At least it's light. Parked car over the sprouts. Should make it ok today.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 10, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Shouldn't affect taste. Just keep that nicotine away from the tomatoes.


Tomatoes are probably beyond my abilities at present.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 10, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Tomatoes are probably beyond my abilities at present.


If you can grow weed, you can grow tomatoes.... and vice versa.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 10, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> If you can grow weed, you can grow tomatoes.... and vice versa.


I've grown one of those two many times, inside under very controlled conditions. Outside with nature in the mix I'm not real confident.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 10, 2018)

well got the veggi green house cleaned out new poly next sunny calm day,catch u to u folk pretty quick pic two is where I should bein 6 weeks we will c


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Nice


thank u brother,got lots of free time an a love to grow


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 10, 2018)

couple more days before getting into the other house,might need a stump grinder!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)

I Hung a pipe with an elbow that goes into a bucket with a pump in the light that spills off my canopy.
I stuck some strips of foam with some cut up brown envelope into holes I drilled,to form little stomata, and put my seedlings as well as some weed cuttings in the hole.
I have no idea what ppms I'm running. Just took some leftover flowering nutes and mixed some water with and put it in the bucket . 
My purple cabbages have their second leaves already. I like growing without substrate. My next cycle will have one tray of cheese in rockwool on polyester batting being fed by a nutrient film.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I Hung a pipe with an elbow that goes into a bucket with a pump in the light that spills off my canopy.
> I stuck some strips of foam with some cut up brown envelope into holes I drilled,to form little stomata, and put my seedlings as well as some weed cuttings in the hole.
> I have no idea what ppms I'm running. Just took some leftover flowering nutes and mixed some water with and put it in the bucket .
> My purple cabbages have their second leaves already. I like growing without substrate. My next cycle will have one tray of cheese in rockwool on polyester batting being fed by a nutrient film.


I made a nft system last year out of a down spout from a rain gutter that I bored holes in and old used pill bottles(big ones) with holes drilled into them as net pots set in the bore holes of the down spout.. worked good until it got into the 100's °f then my plants got cooked ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 10, 2018)

@ANC Here's one of the pics I found as I was making it.. you get the idea..


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 11, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I've grown one of those two many times, inside under very controlled conditions. Outside with nature in the mix I'm not real confident.


My best tomatoes have always come when I left them alone to do what they do, just stopping by to water them now and again. I dig a hole, amend the native soil a bit with some compost, plant, water and off they go. Nothing like a fresh tomato from the garden.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My best tomatoes have always come when I left them alone to do what they do, just stopping by to water them now and again. I dig a hole, amend the native soil a bit with some compost, plant, water and off they go. Nothing like a fresh tomato from the garden.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2018)

I had to come in for a few hours of office relief this morning. Not too much hiking, but lots of gardening and camping this week. Planted the pole beans in the field corn. Transplanted the 3 bought Mammoth Jalapeno plants into the pepper pit. Transplanted the Nina beans into the gourd spot in the front yard, after moving the fence from Mamma's old garden spot. Transplanted 1 peach, 1 lowquat and 2 kumquat trees. Plowed and hoed everything. Sprouts on the squash.

Pictures to follow, when I have more time.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Just to give you folks further south a view at "Arctic" gardening lol 
My Yellow of Parma onions from Heritage Harvest seeds transplants have sprouted. The first of my seeds for this year that are above ground. Two more types of onions are all I have planted so far lol
Cheers


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 15, 2018)

old man winter just don't want to DIE!! I have planted peas an potatoes on 4\15 for 20 yrs plus something not right with this pic


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> old man winter just don't want to DIE!! I have planted peas an potatoes on 4\15 for 20 yrs plus something not right with this picView attachment 4122641


I know what you mean.. lol..


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 15, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I know what you mean.. lol.. View attachment 4122646


holy shit I feel lucky, at this point its starting to hurt the big farms no warm up for me at least 10 days iam going nuts!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 15, 2018)

it even sucks down south this year. it was 33F here last night. a full month after our average last frost date. 

some of my plants look sick, but i think they will all recover.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> holy shit I feel lucky, at this point its starting to hurt the big farms no warm up for me at least 10 days iam going nuts!!


I here yeah.. cherry trees here are getting fucked up. ( Michigan grows alot of cherry's)
Day before yesterday we hardly had snow left,, then bam , 20+ inches and high winds.. we're getting freezing rain at the moment..


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 15, 2018)

Damn, making me feel bad. We had a cold front hit us, it's 62 right now and sunny. Got a shit ton of rain night before and I thought for sure it was going to beat my maters to hell,... but they withstood it. They were troopers.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 15, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I here yeah.. cherry trees here are getting fucked up. ( Michigan grows alot of cherry's)
> Day before yesterday we hardly had snow left,, then bam , 20+ inches and high winds.. we're getting freezing rain at the moment..


did the cherry bloom yet?all apples over here but they don't bloom till mid may


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> did the cherry bloom yet?all apples over here but they don't bloom till mid may


No.. they were setting buds .. they'll still produce some cherry's, just not alot of them. The farmers use heaters in the fields to try to keep the buds from freezing off, but it's pointless in this weather..


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 18, 2018)

fuck mother nature shes such a bitch,double hoop it up be putting all seedling out this weekend looks like spring isHERE at least


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 18, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> fuck mother nature shes such a bitch,double hoop it up be putting all seedling out this weekend looks like spring isHERE at leastView attachment 4124143


Suppose to be in the 60°f's here this weekend.. should make for A hell of a mess ..


----------



## Rakin (Apr 19, 2018)

Hempy buckets waiting to go outside


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

I was able to get in a couple three hours in the garden before work this morning. I finished hoeing the peas and corn, and plowed the green beans and okra. The cool nights are slowing everything down.

Also raked up leaves and pinestraw to mulch the fruit trees I transplanted earlier in the week. I got the new stuff mulched, and everything watered.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Kumquat. I was given two trees last year. Better late than never, right? I got them planted on 4-12.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

The same lady gave me two Lowquat trees at the same time. Only one of them is still alive. {although something else is growing in the pot. I'll plant it just to see what it is}


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

you are right about the cool/cold weather this year. very unusual.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

oh, i forgot, i have peanuts breaking ground...


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

This peach tree was planted the day before. The tips were a little droopy, but have rebounded since.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you are right about the cool/cold weather this year. very unusual.


The peas and corn are growing slow as hell. Cucumber, melons and squash are not growing at all.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

my potatoes and brussels sprouts are doing well, albeit the potato leaves were seriously hurt by 2 late frosts.

everything is real slow.... banana pepper plant may not make it.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

I got the Nina beans transplanted this week. And picked up some intel on them when I did my thrift store rounds on Tuesday. They are from India, and the seeds can be found online {according to Nina}. She said hers got about chin high {chest high on a normal sized person}. Looking forward to growing these.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my potatoes and brussels sprouts are doing well, albeit the potato leaves were seriously hurt by 2 late frosts.
> 
> everything is real slow.... banana pepper plant may not make it.


My peppers in pots are doing alright. The ones in cups are hurting though. I may go ahead and put them in the ground, just so the roots can spread out. I have a big area around an oak that I took out of production this year. I may put them around the edges of that area.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

I finally got around to getting the okra thinned. Kind of anyway. I may have to work on it more later.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

^^^^^ Here is the before picture. 

Note to self: use other plate next time.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Saw the first sprouts on my Asian pole beans yesterday. I fear I started them too soon. I bet this corn never stands up straight.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

lol, your corn looks better than mine. i may have to plant more


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, your corn looks better than mine. i may have to plant more


That is the field corn. It's about 4-6" tall right now. I only planted it so the pole beans would have something to run on. My {first planting of} sweet corn is 12-18" tall.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is the field corn. It's about 4-6" tall right now. I only planted it so the pole beans would have something to run on. My {first planting of} sweet corn is 12-18" tall.


well then my sweet corn looks like absolute shit !!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is the field corn. It's about 4-6" tall right now. I only planted it so the pole beans would have something to run on. My {first planting of} sweet corn is 12-18" tall.


Sounds like how the native Americans grew theirs.. I believe they would grow beans on the corn and squash or pumpkins on the ground around the beans.. the plants would benefit off of each other that way from how I understand it..


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well then my sweet corn looks like absolute shit !!!!


My peas got hurt pretty bad by the frost. The corn was just cracking the dirt then, and it didn't seem to suffer as bad. My sweet corn replants are smaller than the field corn still. I thought they would catch up, but so far they are not growing much at all.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well then my sweet corn looks like absolute shit !!!!


Your corns doing better then mine...lol.. I haven't got any going yet..


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Sounds like how the native Americans grew theirs.. I believe they would grow beans on the corn and squash or pumpkins on the ground around the beans.. the plants would benefit off of each other that way from how I understand it..


Yes. The Three Sisters. Corn, beans and squash were the corner-stone of Indian farms.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yes. The Three Sisters. Corn, beans and squash were the corner-stone of Indian farms.


I was really thinking about trying this method and see how it goes..


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

The Three Sisters were grown together. The vines from the squash would shade the ground, keeping weeds down and retaining water. The beans would climb the corn stalks. They planted in clumps, 4-5 corn stalks to a clump.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

awesome, would love to see somebody grow the three sisters. might have to try that next year.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Your corns doing better then mine...lol.. I haven't got any going yet..



guess i should look at the bright side. but when you corn is done, mine will be literally fried if not harvested by late spring/early summer.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> guess i should look at the bright side. but when you corn is done, mine will be literally fried if not harvested by late spring/early summer.


I always try for a 2nd crop of green beans. And every year it gets too hot for them to bloom.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Here is my Nina bean patch. 14 plants.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Compost and mulch to come when they get a little bigger.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2018)

Let's see if I can get this in before the site goes down again...lol..

Got some Cherokee yellow wax beans and string less and garden beans planted today.. next up is country gentleman corn and some sweet corn and deer corn.. 

Suppose to be in the 60°f's for the next 7 days.. so hopefully this was it for the snow the rest of the year..


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

This has been a pain in the ass. Luckily lots of talk on IG so I didn't go completely off the wall today.


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Up the wall. Off the rails. Mixing my metaphors.


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

From 4-11. Planting the Asian pole beans with 100K year old tech. Pointed stick.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

raining all day here today. garden getting soaked !!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> raining all day here today. garden getting soaked !!!!


Nice. It will be getting to me later tonight. No work tomorrow, and no wife until Wednesday night. I can camp at home this week.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2018)

Soon i hope to be poking beans in the ground with a stick.. lol.. until then I'll be using my finger... Got the next round coming up.. just got to finish pouring the soil


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Last week Sister and I cleaned up around Mamma's house. This pot of mushroom compost is part of my inheritance with no tax implications. {I actually gave it to Mamma and she never used it. I mostly wanted the pot back}


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Soon i hope to be poking beans in the ground with a stick.. lol.. until then I'll be using my finger... Got the next round coming up.. just got to finish pouring the soil View attachment 4125175


I saw a thread somewhere where a guy was starting tomato sprouts in ice trays. Looked like a good setup.


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Also from 4-11. My peach tree planting. The roots from all the fruit trees were grown into the ground, I used a shovel to get them up, but had a hell of a time cutting the pots enough to get the roots out, but still leave them usable.


----------



## Flanigan (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm wandering do autos do better indoors by square meter per 4 plants or outdoors in full sunlight in a square meter cage 42 inches high?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2018)

Flanigan said:


> I'm wandering do autos do better indoors by square meter per 4 plants or outdoors in full sunlight in a square meter cage 42 inches high?


http://rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rained it's ass off here last night. The dog was curled up with me with all the thunder going on. Looks like I have about three days off from tending to the garden. It got a good soaking last night.


----------



## Flanigan (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Rained it's ass off here last night. The dog was curled up with me with all the thunder going on. Looks like I have about three days off from tending to the garden. It got a good soaking last night.


One thing I love about growing outside when it rains good!


----------



## Rakin (Apr 22, 2018)

new Small garden me and my 6yo girl just planted. Jalapeños and an heirloom that we started from seed saved from last year. The compost is from guinea pig poop and bedding, kitchen scraps, indoor garden and mushroom scrap. I think it has potential.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

put everything out a couple of days ago, some of it seems to be digging it, some of it probably could have waited another week or so, till it warmed up at night a little more.
Pepper patch, got green, banana, jumbo jalapeno, thai hot, thai red chili, and carolina reapers.  
two kinds of eggplannt, basil and oregano, onions, and strawberries that survived the winter, and already have fruit....  
cucumbers from seeds i kept from last year, they were great cukes, but these ain't digging the cold nights i guess, may have to start more if these don't take off soon. 
trying to adapt Larry's tomato trough idea with hempy buckets. drilled 6 3/8th holes around the bottom of each bucket, 4 inches up. hoping that gives them a constant source of water, without waterlogging the buckets. should only have to water them every three days or so if it doesn't rain.
using my old promix and perlite, i mixed it up with some compost, topsoil, and ewc about a month ago, top dressed the beds a week ago, then topped them off again when i put every thing out. shouldn't have to add any kind of feed for a couple of months, anyway.
got some pumpkins and watermelon seeds to go out, but i want to put them straight in the ground, so i'm waiting a couple more weeks till the ground gets good and warm. may put out some black plastic to warm it up faster.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

i have a weed problem and its not the 2 grams a day i smoke. my garden is out of control already

  

peanuts, about 7 of 15 above ground

 


weeds outgrowing my corn 

 


trashcan potatoes


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 23, 2018)

Found some like, 8yr. old Green Onion seeds. Placed 50 or 60 in a tiny spot. After forever, looks like one has sprouted, hoping for more.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

Everyone's garden is taking off. 

I transplanted 6 peppers today. 4 Mammoth Jalapeno, 1 CWB and 1 New Mexico Chili. I was able to read most of the labels on the peppers if I turned them in the sunlight.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

I side dressed {or do you say laid by?} the melons and acorn squash today. I use a mix of:

1 part 13-13-13
1 part 5-10-15
1 part 15-0-15 Heavy Iron
1 part smelly Holly-tone organic ferts
4 parts mushroom compost


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 24, 2018)

Decided to try a few from my seed collection & planted
Cosmic Purple carrots
Truckers favorite & Glass Gem corn
Miniature pink popcorn
Little Marvel Peas
Purple Broccoli
Ineya Melons
Green, Banana & Red Hot Chilli peppers
Beefsteak & Fat Cherry Tomatoes
Rainbow Kale & Strawberry Spinach - sprounted but haven't planted yet

I use only Alaskan Fish fertilizer & coffee grinds every 10 days along w/ regular watering.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 24, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Decided to try a few from my seed collection & planted
> Cosmic Purple carrots
> Truckers favorite & Glass Gem corn
> Miniature pink popcorn
> ...



what is Miniature pink popcorn?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 24, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Decided to try a few from my seed collection & planted
> Cosmic Purple carrots
> Truckers favorite & Glass Gem corn
> Miniature pink popcorn
> ...





Sour Wreck said:


> what is Miniature pink popcorn?





Sour Wreck said:


> what is Miniature pink popcorn?


Glass gem corn & miniature pink popcorn are both corn , the pink looks exactly like a smaller but pink version of corn but you don't eat them they are used for popcorn


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 24, 2018)

I need to find somewhere to move to so I can start a real garden starting with :
Blueberry - Mango Tango - Purple Sunshine - Cannalope Haze - Ultimate Purple & Mel's Punch


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

Look at this shit. Knee high sweet corn is start to tassel.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> Look at this shit. Knee high sweet corn is start to tassel.
> 
> View attachment 4128261



i am so jealous, my corn looks like weeds


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

we can't seem to get over winter this year. have had a north wind the last two days, although temps are starting to pick up


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

I got my Armenian cucumber seeds in the mail yesterday. After I did my happy dance, I got a few rows planted. 1/4 pound for about 16 bucks counting shipping. Not too bad.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

Also got the tomato sprouts in pots. Pruden's Purple, Brandywine, Cherry and Yellow Pear.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

I went down to my old camp last night and transplanted one of the peach trees. Later on when I was transplanting another one at my new camp, I realized I had left my knife down there. Went back to get my knife, and it was pretty badly wilted. I had to rough up the roots a little getting them out of the pot.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

Yesterday I replanted the Muncher cukes. Also planted some picklebush cukes. They are supposed to grow upright like a bush. I had never heard of them before. {the seeds were in the dime packs of seeds I got from the thrift store.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

The saved seed okra is not doing good. So I planted 6 rows of Clemson Spineless. I oculdn't find my pointed stick, so I had to make a new one.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

I worked on the orange tree sprouts last night at the camp. Was late starting and late finishing. Only got about 1/3 of them done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

damn, you've been a busy little beaver !!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

It was a hell of a day. When the good planting days are right at the weekend, I have to get what I can done early.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

and it will pay off for you too...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> It was a hell of a day. When the good planting days are right at the weekend, I have to get what I can done early.


You should check out my website , it needs to updated w/ photos but it has my seed collection excluding my weed seeds SamsHouseVIP.com


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

picked a few weeds out of the garden this morning. gonna take about 5 or 6 more mornings to complete the job


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> picked a few weeds out of the garden this morning. gonna take about 5 or 6 more mornings to complete the job


It's been pretty dry here. That is the only thing keeping me on top of the weeds. I want to run the sprinklers to make my seeds pop, but I don't want to deal with the weeds that will come with that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> It's been pretty dry here. That is the only thing keeping me on top of the weeds. I want to run the sprinklers to make my seeds pop, but I don't want to deal with the weeds that will come with that.


my garden is starting to show vigor, bout time. but the weeds tho


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> I got my Armenian cucumber seeds in the mail yesterday. After I did my happy dance, I got a few rows planted. 1/4 pound for about 16 bucks counting shipping. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 4128268


u do any pickles larry


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u do any pickles larry


We've done bread and butter pickles. But I was telling the wife that if the new pickle bush cukes do good we were going to have to do more pickles this year.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> We've done bread and butter pickles. But I was telling the wife that if the new pickle bush cukes do good we were going to have to do more pickles this year.


bread and butter pickles are delish !!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

The field corn and pole beans are starting to grow faster. Wouldn't be surprised if they don't catch up to the sweet corn any day now. {field corn and beans in the foreground, sweet corn in the background}


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bread and butter pickles are delish !!!!


When we go out to the local fish place, they know to bring me a bowl of B&B pickles and a stack of crackers. I eat so many I have to get a to-go for some of the catfish.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> When we go out to the local fish place, they know to bring me a bowl of B&B pickles and a stack of crackers. I eat so many I have to get a to-go for some of the catfish.


you're making me hungry, lol..


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Green beans starting to grow some too. A few days in the 90's and nights in the 60's and this shit will explode.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you're making me hungry, lol..


I got a fried porkchop for lunch from the grocery deli. Might have to settle for prom food tonight. Chips and candy bars.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)

I was just talking to the wife on the phone. She called to tell me that her facebook page had popped up a memory photo. We had picked our first mess of green beans on this date 3 years ago. I knew it felt cool this spring, but that just proves it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

yeah, i aint pickin a damn thing for a while


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 29, 2018)

i harvested 1 banana pepper today


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have tomatoes all over my plants, and true to being heirlooms they odd as hell shaped.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

was supposed to frost last night. don't think it did. after i went out and covered everything up....oh well, better safe than sorry


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

We are finally going to have a consistently warm week with lows in the 60s

Garden should really take off


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

I got in a little garden time today. Watered all the transplants from last week. Transplanted 9 more peppers into the pepper trench {for a total of 10} To the best of my knowledge, I did 3 Cayenne on the west end, 2 Cali Wonder Bells on the east end, and I'm not real sure about what went in between.

{my camera is in the car. Will add pictures after while}


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Also got a few orange tree seedlings potted. I had brought some of the good dirt from the river field. I used it as a base, and made a soil mix with all the usual stuff.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Also got a few orange tree seedlings potted. I had brought some of the good dirt from the river field. I used it as a base, and made a soil mix with all the usual stuff.


Don't it take about 7 years for seedlings to produce fruit unless they have been grafted?


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Don't it take about 7 years for seedlings to produce fruit unless they have been grafted?


That might be right. My two producing trees are several years old. Can't remember exactly how old they are. But I'm a young 57, lol. They will have plenty of time before I move down to the graveyard.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 30, 2018)

You can always try your hand at grafting by using pieces off of your producing trees.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

grafting isn't hard, my grandpa taught me how when i was 12 or 13, so he didn't have to do it with his arthritis


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> You can always try your hand at grafting by using pieces off of your producing trees.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> grafting isn't hard, my grandpa taught me how when i was 12 or 13, so he didn't have to do it with his arthritis


I've done a bit of grafting. My dad and I grafted apple persimmons on common persimmon trees. But the main attraction of this variety of orange tree {other than the cold resistance} is that it is a seedling orange. The seeds will produce the same fruit as it came from.

Around here about the only variety of orange tree that can withstand the cold is Satsumas. They are grafted to root stock. If they do get killed back by the cold, they will sprout back from the roots, so it's not Satsumas, it's the root stock.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

The orange tree seedlings.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

The pepper trench. The one closest got put in a week ago. You can see that it is looking better than the new transplants. {I think I forgot to put my tools up. The cleaning lady came today, so I went inside to get her started, and never made it back outside}


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

I got a thin first layer of leaves and pinestraw in the pepper pit. Will finish this up, and do the ones in the trench at a later date.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Only 6 peppers left in pots. Not sure where these are going. Might be gifted.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

you must give a ton of veggies away...


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

I have two acorn squash plants that look really good. Lots that are not so great.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you must give a ton of veggies away...


We do give some away. But a lot of it goes in the freezer. We do throw a lot away. It comes so fast when it starts, it's really hard to keep up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> We do give some away. But a lot of it goes in the freezer. We do throw a lot away. It comes so fast when it starts, it's really hard to keep up.



my garden is small and i know when things start to ripen its way too much for me. might try some canning, lol...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

i've got a big piece of black plastic laid out to warm up the ground, in about a week i'll plant a couple of pumpkins, a couple of watermelons, and as many butternut as i can squeeze in the rest of the room.
got these watermelon seeds that are supposed to produce round (spherical, i know they're all round) 25 pounders....we'll see


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my garden is small and i know when things start to ripen its way too much for me. might try some canning, lol...


We have canned tomatoes. Might do some green beans this year. Freezer space is limited.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a big piece of black plastic laid out to warm up the ground, in about a week i'll plant a couple of pumpkins, a couple of watermelons, and as many butternut as i can squeeze in the rest of the room.
> got these watermelon seeds that are supposed to produce round (spherical, i know they're all round) 25 pounders....we'll seeView attachment 4129637 View attachment 4129638


Crimson Sweet are my go to melon. When we truck farmed we did real good with them. My sandy soil is a pain most of the time, but it does make for some sweet melons.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Crimson Sweet are my go to melon. When we truck farmed we did real good with them. My sandy soil is a pain most of the time, but it does make for some sweet melons.


were they spherical? and did they average 25 lbs?


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> were they spherical? and did they average 25 lbs?


Yes, they are shaped like a ball. Not sure about weight, but that sounds like it's in the neighborhood.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

cool, then each one gets a whole liter of vodka before it goes to the beach. or the park. or tubing. or just my porch.


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)

The Mortgage Lifters this morning.


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)

Went in the woods and checked on my GDP's. They almost four weeks in flower and deffinately purple ( almost black). I'm not too happy with these seeds. They only vegged for about three weeks before they went into flowering. Wish they would of had a longer veg time, maybe I would get a decent harvest off of them. Hopefully end up with almost a half ounce from each,... we'll see in four to five weeks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The Mortgage Lifters this morning.
> View attachment 4129989


wow, you are definitely the winner so far.


----------



## thumper60 (May 2, 2018)

starting to feel like spring here factory filling up, got 2 50 ft rows of peas in past weekend, up potting everything now be 2-3 more weeks before any thing goes into t he ground


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The Mortgage Lifters this morning.
> View attachment 4129989


Dang, your tomatoes are kicking ass. Mine are still in pots. {I can't load a picture at the moment}


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Went in the woods and checked on my GDP's. They almost four weeks in flower and deffinately purple ( almost black). I'm not too happy with these seeds. They only vegged for about three weeks before they went into flowering. Wish they would of had a longer veg time, maybe I would get a decent harvest off of them. Hopefully end up with almost a half ounce from each,... we'll see in four to five weeks.
> View attachment 4129995


Most all of my fall/winter seed testers started flowering at 3-4 weeks. Most were about a foot tall. Cold killed all of them, so I can't comment on yield.


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> Dang, your tomatoes are kicking ass. Mine are still in pots. {I can't load a picture at the moment}


Yeah, the site is having problems again today. Hopefully it will be cleared up come harvest time.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 2, 2018)

Lol.. wow. You guys are jamming.. I just got the gardens all amended with compost and rabbit shit..( apparently I can't load pics a the moment)


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)

I side dress everything that hadn't had it before. Well, everything but the okra. The saved seed okra just isn't growing. If the bought seeds do well, I'll till up the others and put something else there.

My fert mix was a little different.I found a little 10-10-10, so I added it to the mix. As well as some time release. {I have several bags of it, and it needs using} And I doubled up on the mushroom compost.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)

And yesterday I had cleaned up two grapevines {of the dozen or more I had planted a couple years ago}. Today I added some soil mix, tilled it in and mulched them good. Then lots of water. Sister built an arbor over her grapevines and now the wife wants one like it. This is the kind, although hers is just one section long. Ours will be two sections long. Of course the two vines are not lined up. One in one row, and the other in the next row. So I will buy two more vines and plant the skips.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

Alright. I can upload files today..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

Well like I started to post last night.. veggie beds and flower beds are almost done.. got the veggie garden amended just got to turn it one more time..
This is one if the front beds. Going to be mainly flowers with some veggies.. probably zukes or cucumber..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

This is the small bed.. going to be mostly poppies. Not quite done with it. Going to make it a few feet longer..


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Alright. I can upload files today..View attachment 4130557


Nice. 

One of the grapevines I worked on yesterday.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

I got three blueberry bushes cleaned, the Holly-Tone ferts added {1 cup per foot of canopy} and tilled in, then mulched and watered. About 6 more bushes to go.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice.
> 
> One of the grapevines I worked on yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4130654


That something I've been considering, growing grapes for wine or jelly. Your vine looks happy.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> I got three blueberry bushes cleaned, the Holly-Tone ferts added {1 cup per foot of canopy} and tilled in, then mulched and watered. About 6 more bushes to go.
> 
> View attachment 4130659 View attachment 4130660 View attachment 4130661


You all ready have berries ripening.. nice.. my blue berries haven't popped their leaf buds yet..


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> That something I've been considering, growing grapes for wine or jelly. Your vine looks happy.


I'm not great about remembering to tend to things like that. I had about a dozen vines, and now I have 3.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> You all ready have berries ripening.. nice.. my blue berries haven't popped their leaf buds yet..


These here at the house had good timing as far as the late cold went. There is a blueberry patch my daddy planted 30 years ago in front of the old house in the edge of my cousin's pines. They have spread over a pretty wide area, maybe 60 X 25. That is where we do most of our berry picking. The frost got all of those. I was over there last week, and didn't see a single berry.


----------



## blake9999 (May 3, 2018)

I bought a blueberry plant from Lowes and it turned out to be a dud! There is a blueberry farm in town, somewhere, and I may look them up some time and see if they sell small bushes. I know they offer a pick-a-basket routine, but I would like a few plants.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> These here at the house had good timing as far as the late cold went. There is a blueberry patch my daddy planted 30 years ago in front of the old house in the edge of my cousin's pines. They have spread over a pretty wide area, maybe 60 X 25. That is where we do most of our berry picking. The frost got all of those. I was over there last week, and didn't see a single berry.


That's a shame about your patch.. the whole woods around here is nothing bud blueberry and winter green, arbutus and mertle .. miles and miles of blue berries though..lol. last year was the biggest I've ever seen them get wild..


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I bought a blueberry plant from Lowes and it turned out to be a dud! There is a blueberry farm in town, somewhere, and I may look them up some time and see if they sell small bushes. I know they offer a pick-a-basket routine, but I would like a few plants.


I have 4 from Lowe's. The others are off shoots from Sister's plants that she potted for me. She only has 5-6 bushes, but they are huge.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I bought a blueberry plant from Lowes and it turned out to be a dud! There is a blueberry farm in town, somewhere, and I may look them up some time and see if they sell small bushes. I know they offer a pick-a-basket routine, but I would like a few plants.


I have low bush blue berries here .. from what I've read about them they prefer a neutral pH and nitrogen base fertilizer and they need to be pruned to produce many flowers..


----------



## blake9999 (May 3, 2018)

Down here this far south there are blackberries as far as they eye can see. I am tired of using round-up on them because they pop up everywhere, even in the crack in the street.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> That's a shame about your patch.. the whole woods around here is nothing bud blueberry and winter green, arbutus and mertle .. miles and miles of blue berries though..lol. last year was the biggest I've ever seen them get wild..


We have some wild bb's too. Down at the pond I have at least 4 bushes. And where I had the JP patch last year has 15-20 bushes that I have seen. They get ripe later, but are not as sweet as the store bought bushes.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have low bush blue berries here .. from what I've read about them they prefer a neutral pH and nitrogen base fertilizer and they need to be pruned to produce many flowers..


The older bushes at Sister's and at the old house are about 8' tall. The ones at Sister's are about that wide too.

The Holly-Tone Azalea food is supposed to be the shit for blueberries. You feed in spring and fall.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> The older bushes at Sister's and at the old house are about 8' tall. The ones at Sister's are about that wide too.
> 
> The Holly-Tone Azalea food is supposed to be the shit for blueberries. You feed in spring and fall.


 wow.. those are huge..are they good producers?


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> wow.. those are huge..are they good producers?


Yes. The ones at the old house have gone wild. They are fighting with oaks and pines for food, light and water, but they are always loaded. The ones at Sister's have mulch and water, so they produce more per plant.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

I decided to wet the seeds that I had planted last week in an effort to hurry them along. It must have worked. I had barely started when I saw the first Armenian cucumber sprouts. ha. You can see how dry it is.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 3, 2018)

it rained another several inches here today. garden has water standing in the trenches again.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it rained another several inches here today. garden has water standing in the trenches again.


I could sure use an inch or two of it.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

Also wet down the okra rows. I saw 3 okra sprouts, and maybe I didn't drown them.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

The replants on the muncher cukes are coming up.


----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)

Also saw sprouts on the Crimson Sweet replants. And the older ones are starting to vine. Got them side dressed just in time.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

been working on my weed problem. combination of trimmer, round-up and hand picking. getting there...

sorry bout the first picture. it was so bright outside i couldn't see where i was aimed

 

and 3 of my 10 peanut plants

 




so far this year i have harvested

3 strawberries
4 onions
1 jalapeno
1 banana pepper


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

I've been working on weed control too. So far I'm hoeing and pulling by hand. Haven't had the push plow out in a couple of weeks. I'm hand watering at this point. I want to lay down some mulch before I run the sprinklers. But it is dry as hell.


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

Melons are starting to vine. Need to get mulch down soon.


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

Armenian cucumbers have had a drink of water every couple of days since they sprouted. Maybe they will stand up and be counted.


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

Green beans are trying to bloom. At 8-10 inches tall. My back is going to love it.


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

Muncher cukes {replants} are sprouting. But not looking too good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

looking good. all my stuff is responding to the warmer weather. my cucumbers are the only thing not doing as well as i'd like, planted three, two look like they're going to be ok, one is going to have to be replaced.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 7, 2018)

All you all's gardens are looking good.. soon I'll be posting pics of mine.. I Planted several types of corn two days ago.. black Aztec, peaches and cream, country gentleman, black ornamental, and something else I can't remember at the moment..lol.. planted some Brussel sprout seeds and Atlantic giant pumpkin seeds.. got four pumpkin plants that will be planted soon as the frost threats are clear. Lots of beans are sprouting as well as more zukenee sprouts(spelled wrong) got two zukes flowering now.. they'll be going in the ground soon..


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> All you all's gardens are looking good.. soon I'll be posting pics of mine.. I Planted several types of corn two days ago.. black Aztec, peaches and cream, country gentleman, black ornamental, and something else I can't remember at the moment..lol.. planted some Brussel sprout seeds and Atlantic giant pumpkin seeds.. got four pumpkin plants that will be planted soon as the frost threats are clear. Lots of beans are sprouting as well as more zukenee sprouts(spelled wrong) got two zukes flowering now.. they'll be going in the ground soon..


I grew pumpkins a few years back. I bought 2-3 kinds of seeds, then Mamma got several big bags of out of date seeds free from the Co-Op. I ended up with all those seeds, so I'm covered when it comes to pumpkin seeds. I might try to squeeze in a row somewhere.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> All you all's gardens are looking good.. soon I'll be posting pics of mine.. I Planted several types of corn two days ago.. black Aztec, peaches and cream, country gentleman, black ornamental, and something else I can't remember at the moment..lol.. planted some Brussel sprout seeds and Atlantic giant pumpkin seeds.. got four pumpkin plants that will be planted soon as the frost threats are clear. Lots of beans are sprouting as well as more zukenee sprouts(spelled wrong) got two zukes flowering now.. they'll be going in the ground soon..


i've got some peaches and cream corn going also...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i've got some peaches and cream corn going also...


i read that as peaches....and creamed corn. i was going to ask you how you were growing creamed corn.....think i've had enough for a while


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

i didn't actually listen to this, but i'll watch her grow anything


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i read that as peaches....and creamed corn. i was going to ask you how you were growing creamed corn.....think i've had enough for a while


Lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

Picked up a dog kennel yesterday,, thinking about turning it into a secure greenhouse. I through it up to get an idea on where to put it. I left a couple damaged sections out but it's still pretty big.. just got to think of how I want to go with a roof if I decide on making it into one.. hoops from PVC or something more substantial.. like Gothic cathedral style made from wood strips..


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

Weekly update on the Mortgage Lifters. They loaded with flowers and have a few nice size tomatoes already. They look like they almost grew a foot in the past week. By next week they should be up to the windows. I think this variety is definately a keeper. Best thing is, since they heirlooms, I can save the seeds for next year. No more buying seeds.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Weekly update on the Mortgage Lifters. They loaded with flowers and have a few nice size tomatoes already. They look like they almost grew a foot in the past week. By next week they should be up to the windows. I think this variety is definately a keeper. Best thing is, since they heirlooms, I can save the seeds for next year. No more buying seeds.
> View attachment 4133347


I may get some next year.. just to try them..


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

Maybe I can send you some seeds from my harvest.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

So last night I was checking the local weather report and seen that they are calling for 8-10 inches of snow in the northern lower pannincilac with highs in the 30's for Saturday.. I was like FUCK ME! So I typed in my zip code and the report changed to rain and 50-60° temps .. so now I'm confused.. both forecasts for Saturday are on the same news/weather channel.. screwed up when the weather forecast gives you two completely different predictions for the same day on the same news/weather channel..lol.. Michigan weather will cause a man to pull out his hair..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Maybe I can send you some seeds from my harvest.


That would be awesome.. thanks in advance..


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

It's almost 90 degrees outside where I'm at. I'm sitting inside with an Ice cold Brew and the AC running.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

i have friends in Michigan, they want me to move there....every time i watch the weather, i'm like "fuck Michigan".....ten years in Minn. was plenty great white north for me


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have friends in Michigan, they want me to move there....every time i watch the weather, i'm like "fuck Michigan".....ten years in Minn. was plenty great white north for me


Lol.. I want to move Southwest I think..


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

Starting next month it will probable be close to the 100's here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

its gonna be 90 here this weekend....had light frost last week, this week it's 90....no, the weather is perfectly normal this year......


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> It's almost 90 degrees outside where I'm at. I'm sitting inside with an Ice cold Brew and the AC running.


Right now it's 78°. And cloudy and windy as hell.. this last week it's been in the 70's and 80's and sunny. So you get way I was thrown for loop when I seen that forecast last night..lol . My boys birthday party is Saturday, we were planning on doing stuff outside if the weather permitted.. if the first forecast is correct I'll be snowblowing and shoveling again.. I don't want to.. (sad face)


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

I had a friend from school from Ann Arbor. He said it snowed on his birthday one year,... in July.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.. I want to move Southwest I think..



get ready for the gun toting, bible thumping crowd if you don't live in a big city...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> It's almost 90 degrees outside where I'm at. I'm sitting inside with an Ice cold Brew and the AC running.


same here, only i am still working, beer in about 2.5 hours


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I had a friend from school from Ann Arbor. He said it snowed on his birthday one year,... in July.


FUCK THAT !!!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I had a friend from school from Ann Arbor. He said it snowed on his birthday one year,... in July.


 in 93-94 it snowed in the end of may, the 22nd. Got three inches that day and was gone the next. Lol..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

everything is responding to the warm weather that finally arrived. the tomato hempies seem to be working well.
the pepper patch is starting to look a little better, too, my reapers are still kind of small, thinking about starting some more, but i'll give these another week, see if the warmer nights help them get going.
 think this is a tequila sunrise pepper..never grown them, supposed to be sweet, with a touch of citrus flavor 
green peppers are starting to produce 
cucumbers took the weather hard, i think these two will be alright, the one that's dead was the biggest one  i'll start another one today

oregano looks good, basil not quite as good. the eggplants hated the cold weather, but they are already responding to the warmer nights. got a japanese one that produces banana shaped fruit, and one that produces oval fruit like ostrich eggs 
these strawberries are awesome, they survived the winter under a little straw, and already have strawberries the size of the end of my thumb


----------



## socaljoe (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everything is responding to the warm weather that finally arrived. the tomato hempies seem to be working well.View attachment 4133665
> the pepper patch is starting to look a little better, too, my reapers are still kind of small, thinking about starting some more, but i'll give these another week, see if the warmer nights help them get going.
> View attachment 4133666 think this is a tequila sunrise pepper..never grown them, supposed to be sweet, with a touch of citrus flavor View attachment 4133663
> green peppers are starting to produce View attachment 4133664
> ...


Do the hempy buckets still work well in the heat? I've been wanting to try them with my tomatoes, but the 105+ we routinely hit during summer concerns me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

they seem to be, but 85 is as high as we've gotten yet. i'm sure they would, but would probably require daily watering at those temps. i chose black buckets to keep shit from growing in the pots, if you expect it to be that hot, you might want to pick white ones, or wrap them in something white or reflective


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2018)

It's still hot and dry here. But my 10 days does have hopes of rain starting Monday. I've been hand watering trying to get a jump on the weeds, but if you skip one day, shit will wilt bad.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2018)

I have blooms on peppers, green beans and melons. Just a day or two away from blooms on the acorn squash.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2018)

I have blooms on peppers, green beans and melons. Just a day or two away from blooms on the acorn squash.

View attachment 4133884 View attachment 4133885 View attachment 4133887


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2018)

Damn if RIU will let me post pictures in a timely manner. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Damn if RIU will let me post pictures in a timely manner. Will try again tomorrow.


It was fucking up on me the other day.. Everytime I clicked the upload file button nothing would happen..


----------



## blake9999 (May 10, 2018)

When I uploaded the latest pics of my tomatoes yesterday, instead of the usual 15 seconds to upload it took a few minutes. I went out on the back porch for a smoke and it was done by the time I got back. Still a few hickups but it's working ( mostly).


----------



## socaljoe (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they seem to be, but 85 is as high as we've gotten yet. i'm sure they would, but would probably require daily watering at those temps. i chose black buckets to keep shit from growing in the pots, if you expect it to be that hot, you might want to pick white ones, or wrap them in something white or reflective


Thanks for the info.

You've sold me, I'm going to try them out, maybe just do a few and see how they perform. I've got two yellow pear and two beefsteak plants, so maybe one each in a hempy and one each in the ground as a comparison.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

I was bragging about the blooms on the peppers yesterday. Last night after supper I took the wife on a tour of the garden, and low and behold what I found.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

I broke down and made it rain today. An hour and a half on the field corn and pole beans, an hour and a half on the peas and sweet corn, then an hour on the green beans. We have 7 days of possible rain starting Monday, so I'm just getting an early start on it.


----------



## socaljoe (May 11, 2018)

Looking good, Larry. I don't know what the problem is, but I've never had any luck growing peppers. I've tried many kinds over the years, and it just doesn't work out. I'm not done trying, and hopefully someday I'll crack the code.


----------



## blake9999 (May 11, 2018)

Wish I still had the land for a decent garden, but that day will come again. I'm saving a grand a month for the auctions and will buy some nice property again soon.


----------



## blake9999 (May 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good, Larry. I don't know what the problem is, but I've never had any luck growing peppers. I've tried many kinds over the years, and it just doesn't work out. I'm not done trying, and hopefully someday I'll crack the code.


I decided to go with the generic 'California Wonder' bell peppers this year, and they not doing too bad.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

I got the rest of the blueberry bushes cleaned, ferts added, tilled in, mulch and water applied. In fact, all the fruit trees but one peach {in the foreground} and one unknown bush {way in the back} are done. I did stretch the mulch kind of thin, but my in the shower time on Fridays is 12 noon, so lunch was 1130.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> I broke down and made it rain today. An hour and a half on the field corn and pole beans, an hour and a half on the peas and sweet corn, then an hour on the green beans. We have 7 days of possible rain starting Monday, so I'm just getting an early start on it.
> 
> View attachment 4134414


damn, you got corn ~!!!!!!


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good, Larry. I don't know what the problem is, but I've never had any luck growing peppers. I've tried many kinds over the years, and it just doesn't work out. I'm not done trying, and hopefully someday I'll crack the code.


Since I've gone to the big beds with lots of mulch, I've done alright. I used to grow peppers in rows without mulch, and they were hit or miss. I will hook up soaker hoses to mine when I take the time. They like to be moist, but not too wet. When using soakers, you have to remember to turn them off when it rains.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn, you got corn ~!!!!!!


Not really. The damn things are silking, and most are knee high.. I guess I should have watered from the start. I need to plant more, and get soaker hoses on them from the start. Still plenty of time.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not really. The damn things are silking, and most are knee high.. I guess I should have watered from the start. I need to plant more, and get soaker hoses on them from the start. Still plenty of time.


lol, i meant numbers. i have 5 plants.

my garden must expand next year !!!!


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Here is what my sandy ass land grows when left alone.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i meant numbers. i have 5 plants.
> 
> my garden must expand next year !!!!


Mine has been getting smaller. I have two oaks that are sucking water and food, so each year I enlarge the circle around them where I don't plant.


----------



## socaljoe (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> Since I've gone to the big beds with lots of mulch, I've done alright. I used to grow peppers in rows without mulch, and they were hit or miss. I will hook up soaker hoses to mine when I take the time. They like to be moist, but not too wet. When using soakers, you have to remember to turn them off when it rains.


I had to chuckle at that last line. After May, we won't get rain until usually October. Maybe some summer thunder showers that are brief and just serve to bump the humidity.

Last year, I had my "best" pepper plants yet. They were in fabric grow bags, 15 gallon I think, planted 3 per. They weren't happy at first with the bagged soil used in the mix, but they started doing better eventually. I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here is what my sandy ass land grows when left alone.
> 
> View attachment 4134440


here is what my land grows. just about everything, including cactus...


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

My 0WD ATV Mulch Movers takes 0.5 Larry Power each to operate.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I had to chuckle at that last line. After May, we won't get rain until usually October. Maybe some summer thunder showers that are brief and just serve to bump the humidity.
> 
> Last year, I had my "best" pepper plants yet. They were in fabric grow bags, 15 gallon I think, planted 3 per. They weren't happy at first with the bagged soil used in the mix, but they started doing better eventually. I'll figure it out eventually...


I did a few in Walmart shopping bags in kiddie pools with 2" of water. They grew real fast, but I did run into support problems. We had bad storms, and lots of them broke they were so tall. I wasn't always punctual about keeping the water filled. So they did dry out a time or two.

Also peppers don't like soil as hot as tomatoes do. You should use a little more filler and a little less N.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> here is what my land grows. just about everything, including cactus...
> 
> View attachment 4134447


I've got the same white wild flowers. But my grass is mostly centipede. And it's brown as hell right now.

You can tell your land is rich, and has plenty of water.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've got the same white wild flowers. But my grass is mostly centipede. And it's brown as hell right now.
> 
> You can tell your land is rich, and has plenty of water.


there are places where the coastal hay will grow 3-4 feet high if left unmowed


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there are places where the coastal hay will grow 3-4 feet high if left unmowed


We had two hay fields of coastal. A little of it is growing by my pole barn where we used to feed the cows. That is some growing stuff. I've had it get so tall it fell over. It rained everyday one summer, and we couldn't cut it for a couple of months.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2018)

Got a 30x4 ft bed planted with two different onion and two different cabbages planted down the center. Plan on finishing off the center with spinach or lettuces. 
I noticed someone a while back asking about hempy buckets outside. I cant comment on that but I can say I have had great results using the same 7 gal smart pots I do for my cannabis indoors and the used soil, outdoors for tomatoes and peppers in the summer.
Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> We had two hay fields of coastal. A little of it is growing by my pole barn where we used to feed the cows. That is some growing stuff. I've had it get so tall it fell over. It rained everyday one summer, and we couldn't cut it for a couple of months.


rain is not a problem here in july and august.

we get none


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> rain is not a problem here in july and august.
> 
> we get none


It can be dry here too. But last year it rained 21 straight days in June. It rained all the way through to late August, then not a drop in September or October. I can deal with just about anything if I can plan on it. It's the not knowing wtf is going to happen next that makes it rough.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

my garden will be harvested by the mid june or it will dead...


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my garden will be harvested by the mid june or it will dead...


I grow peas through the summer. Green beans are real heat sensitive, so none of them after about June. But I can grow a 2nd or 3rd crop of corn and melons if I keep them watered.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> I grow peas through the summer. Green beans are real heat sensitive, so none of them after about June. But I can grow a 2nd or 3rd crop of corn and melons if I keep them watered.


hmm, maybe i will do melons in the summer. will have to find my watering timer...


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hmm, maybe i will do melons in the summer. will have to find my watering timer...


I let a few weeds grow. So the melons will have some shade. If in the direct sun, they will get sunburned before they get ripe.


----------



## blake9999 (May 11, 2018)

I'm already watering my tomatoes twice a day. Getting into the upper 80's lower 90's already. As long as I can keep up with their water intake I should be harvesting all year on the Mortgage Lifters. They Indeterminant's


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

I may have mentioned that I had got one kiddie pool ready for transplant. Sunday and Monday are good days for that sort of stuff, so I will try to get it done then. I need to mix up a little more soil. It is barely to the top of the pots now. {3 Pruden's Purple, and 2 Brandywine}


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

one of my potato plants yellowed up and died. found these underneath it.

 

here is the plant next to where it was (healthy potato plant beside it). anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

cherry tomatoes doing well


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

jalapeno plant making 1 pepper at a time

first one had ZERO heat. need to buy another one.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

whats wrong with the my low acid tomato plants? leaves curling bad


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

new mini sweet pepper plants put outdoors


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

https://earthapples.com/how-to-grow/

looks like your tomato plant isn't digging the heat, water it more, and maybe stretch a shade over it till it perks back up


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> one of my potato plants yellowed up and died. found these underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 4134695
> 
> ...


potato blight to late to spray u will still get taters make sure not to compost that shit burn it


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2018)

got some corn planted in the green house,first of june I pull plastic


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://earthapples.com/how-to-grow/
> 
> looks like your tomato plant isn't digging the heat, water it more, and maybe stretch a shade over it till it perks back up


cool...

thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> potato blight to late to spray u will still get taters make sure not to compost that shit burn it



thanks for the info...


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> one of my potato plants yellowed up and died. found these underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 4134695
> 
> ...


I hate to say anything good about Gainesville, but the UF Ag Dept is one of the best in the county. I use them all the time. Give this a look.

http://gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu/care/pests-and-diseases/diseases/fungi-and-plant-disease.html


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whats wrong with the my low acid tomato plants? leaves curling bad
> 
> View attachment 4134701


Your soil might have got too hot and dry. Try more mulch.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

I saw a bloom on a squash this morning. Went to look, and saw a little squash. Also blooms on Acorn squash had opened up this morning.


----------



## socaljoe (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw a bloom on a squash this morning. Went to look, and saw a little squash. Also blooms on Acorn squash had opened up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4134864 View attachment 4134868


I had some saved acorn squash seeds, but somehow they up and walked away. Too bad, my dog loves acorn squash.

Putting some work into the garden today. Getting my heirloom pumpkins planted, they were outgrowing the starter pots. Need to do some tomato spots and leave a little area open for my neice and nephew to plant their sunflowers. I've got a soaker hose to route through the garden this year, ought to be more efficient than the old watering wand. Now I just have to keep the damn chickens out of the garden, those ladies can dig.

Perfect day for garden work, 61° and overcast.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

I doubt I will see 61F again until Fall.


----------



## socaljoe (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I doubt I will see 61F again until Fall.


This is definitely not normal for my area, usually we're around the mid/high 80's working towards the hotter days. But I'm not going to complain, we'll have plenty of 100+ days to make up for it.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This is definitely not normal for my area, usually we're around the mid/high 80's working towards the hotter days. But I'm not going to complain, we'll have plenty of 100+ days to make up for it.


Spring has been cool and dry here. Hope that changes with the rain forecast for next week.


----------



## socaljoe (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Spring has been cool and dry here. Hope that changes with the rain forecast for next week.


A bit of rain would be nice. We've got some in the forecast midweek, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> A bit of rain would be nice. We've got some in the forecast midweek, but I'm not holding my breath.


We have 8 days of possible rain in the 10 day forecast. But I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2018)

things are coming up nicely here in denver

on 3/15 i planted out:

-radishes
-onions
-potatoes
-strawberries
-lettuce
-spinach

and will be making a radish salad for mother's day tomorrow. potatoes are all up out of the ground, strawberries got dug up a lot by the chickens but what survived is greening out the crown now

on 4/15 i planted out:

-carrots
-beets
-swiss chard
-beans

and all tat is coming up nicely. always tough to get carrots to germinate well but got lucky this year

on 5/5 i planted into starter cups:

-bi color sweet corn
-pumpkins
-watermelon
-tomatoes
-bell peppers

and the corn is already popping up. they'll get transplanted to the fields once they get tilled and their borders sprayed for weeds

gave the fruit trees a great pruning during the first planting and they loved it. all the blooms avoided frosts and freezes except the early blooming apricots. no apricots this year but will have cherries, plums, apples, and peaches

only thing left to do at this point is plant sweet potatoes and transfer all the starter cups. then just sit back and water

i'll drop in and post some pics for you chumps once it all starts looking gardeny


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> things are coming up nicely here in denver
> 
> on 3/15 i planted out:
> 
> ...


I'd never seen large scale beet production before going to Colorado for the first time. Do you guys have "Big Sugar" like we do down here in Florida?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

i just looked it up, nation wide, weather forecasters have a 90% accuracy rate...on next day predictions. the 5th day of a 5 day forecast drops down to 65% accuracy, and once you get past that, it drops down to 40% for the ten day forecast....i think i can do that good, or maybe better....what do they pay weather people?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'd never seen large scale beet production before going to Colorado for the first time. Do you guys have "Big Sugar" like we do down here in Florida?


i think we do

i used to drive by a few sugar beet farms on the way to the grow shop when i was living closer to boulder. pretty cool stuff


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

they got big sugar in minnesota. crystal sugar has a beet plant in moorhead, every spring for about a month the trucks tear up the county roads getting the beats to the plant, then the plant stinks like a sewer for a couple of months....then you forget about it for the next 9 months


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

In Florida lots of money and political power in a few hands.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just looked it up, nation wide, weather forecasters have a 90% accuracy rate...on next day predictions. the 5th day of a 5 day forecast drops down to 65% accuracy, and once you get past that, it drops down to 40% for the ten day forecast....i think i can do that good, or maybe better....what do they pay weather people?


You need a nice set of tits these days to be a good weather "man".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

nah, i got em, but i wouln't call em nice...


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, i got em, but i wouln't call em nice...


lol. My man boobs is what keeps me going back to the stir-fry and green beans on my fast days.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I doubt I will see 61F again until Fall.


i feel you brother.

i can get 61 here now if i wake up and go outside to pee at 4:30 am, lol...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> lol. My man boobs is what keeps me going back to the stir-fry and green beans on my fast days.


dammit man, moobs....

feeling old now


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

I got lots of transplanting done today. Waiting to load pictures until my customers get out of here. {due to my other garden}


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Alright. I got one peach transplanted from a pot, and one grapevine from one spot to another.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Put these peppers in bigger pots, and sunk them flush with the ground. Didn't get an after mulch picture.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Did a whole lot of Hatch.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

I have at least 4 Cayenne.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

This one may be a New Mexico Chili. Will know in a couple of days as this pepper grows.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

I have 3 of these. Not sure what it is. Time will tell.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Almost forgot. I transplanted 3 Pruden's Purple and 2 Brandywine into the kiddie poll. Tied all the cages together and anchored with a plant stake.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Little melon.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> Alright. I got one peach transplanted from a pot, and one grapevine from one spot to another.
> 
> View attachment 4135994 View attachment 4135997


my peach tree which is still doing well has about 5-10% yellow leaves. do i have issues?


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Little green beans.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my peach tree which is still doing well has about 5-10% yellow leaves. do i have issues?


The roots might have got roughed up a little. All of mine had roots growing out the bottom of the pot, and I did the best I could to get them out with the least amount of stress, but most of them were wilted and had yellow leaves the first week after transplant.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

I had to do a couple of soil mixes today. This is what good fresh mushroom compost looks like.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> The roots might have got roughed up a little. All of mine had roots growing out the bottom of the pot, and I did the best I could to get them out with the least amount of stress, but most of them were wilted and had yellow leaves the first week after transplant.


my tree has been planted for 2 months.

i dunno...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

plants looking good dude


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my tree has been planted for 2 months.
> 
> i dunno...


Maybe dried out. They say you want the equivalent of an inch a week for the first few months.


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> plants looking good dude


Thanks. My corn is a big letdown. Also have a few green beans dying. I'm going to plant more corn, peas and green beans the next good above ground day.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> Maybe dried out. They say you want the equivalent of an inch a week for the first few months.


thanks, gotta key an eye on it..


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> Thanks. My corn is a big letdown. Also have a few green beans dying. I'm going to plant more corn, peas and green beans the next good above ground day.


my biggest corn is about 10 inches now. big 10 inch, lol...

i gotta go pick up more cow manure from the all the fields around here. need to amend my garden. i look at some other gardens around here and their shit is twice the size of mine. a little birdie told me it was cow shit !!!!

i believe it...


----------



## too larry (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my biggest corn is about 10 inches now. big 10 inch, lol...
> 
> i gotta go pick up more cow manure from the all the fields around here. need to amend my garden. i look at some other gardens around here and their shit is twice the size of mine. a little birdie told me it was cow shit !!!!
> 
> i believe it...


You can tell where I have dumped used soil in the garden. The corn especially has a few really big green plants, and a whole lot of average ones.


----------



## Rakin (May 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

^^^^^^ I like that idea.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

I finally got some rain. Slow and light for a few days, then a couple of real thunderstorms yesterday. It did sand the Armenian cucumbers and young okra, but I will deal with that when it dries out a little. We were really hurting for rain.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

Blooms on the peas. The peas ankle tall. My back hurts just thinking about picking them.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

The corn is starting to silk. The "big" plants are waist high.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

I transplanted a four more peach trees. Two at home and two at the camp. That is the last of last year's peach trees. I really enjoyed growing them. I forgot to take any soil mix to the camp, so I used some of the wood ash and pee mixture I had made. I put a yogurt container to each plant.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

Lots more exciting things going on in the garden {lol}, but time is short. Later.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

Both the melon and okra replants were coming up today. Amazing how good seeds get when you get a big rain. I forgot to check the pickle bush beds for sprouts.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

I picked the first green beans today. Not enough for a meal, so we mixed them in with some stir-fry for lunch. The wife and I ate the little squash raw in the garden a couple of days ago.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

Blooms on the Cali Wonder bell.


----------



## thumper60 (May 19, 2018)

Rakin said:


> View attachment 4136568


nice pic I grow them in rows in ground each one staked up,iam going to run half a row 6 plants with the set up like yours iam thinking less plants an more fruit,just let them things go instead of trimming better air flow also


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

I have a bunch of tomato plants I have to do something with. Was thinking of a couple more swimming pools, and maybe give the rest away. If we do get a greenhouse/garden shed built this year, the shed part of it is going right where my tomato scrog is. I want to use it again, maybe with a raised bed under it instead of the five gallon buckets. I just need to move it.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

The sweet corn replants {from after the killing frost} are starting to tassel. They never caught up to the other corn like I thought they would. I'm planting round 2 of peas, green beans and corn the next good above ground day.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

I'll be pea picking in a few days.


----------



## socaljoe (May 19, 2018)

I got my tomato hempy buckets assembled and planted today. I decided to get more well established plants from the nursery. I've got 2 Black Krim and 2 Better Boy going. I have two different fertilizers to use: Masterblend Tomato formula (Lowes buckets) and Greenleaf Megacrop ( Home Depot buckets).


----------



## Rakin (May 19, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> nice pic I grow them in rows in ground each one staked up,iam going to run half a row 6 plants with the set up like yours iam thinking less plants an more fruit,just let them things go instead of trimming better air flow also


Thank you!

I do a lot of selective pruning and removing suckers. I train them up the fence panel to fill it out pretty evenly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

well fuck, no wonder my little bean plants kept getting eaten....
 enough slugs to....well, i don't know what the hell you could do with them.....the dish of beer method sure seems to work, though. gonna set a dish out every night that it doesn't rain.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well fuck, no wonder my little bean plants kept getting eaten....
> View attachment 4138756 enough slugs to....well, i don't know what the hell you could do with them.....the dish of beer method sure seems to work, though. gonna set a dish out every night that it doesn't rain.


That is a lot of slugs. I put out bait in my weed gardens, but haven't ever done it in the veggie garden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

when you get up to my elevation here, it's considered a sub tropical rain forest. while it might seem dry to me right now , we average over 60 inches of precipitation a year, which is twice the national average.
so yeah, we got slugs, and snails, and salamanders, and all kinds of shit. the biggest salamanders in the world come from here. i think....we got hellbenders, i think they're the biggest.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when you get up to my elevation here, it's considered a sub tropical rain forest. while it might seem dry to me right now , we average over 60 inches of precipitation a year, which is twice the national average.
> so yeah, we got slugs, and snails, and salamanders, and all kinds of shit. the biggest salamanders in the world come from here. i think....we got hellbenders, i think they're the biggest.
> View attachment 4138787


Damn. We have little salamanders here that make real good fishbait. {I can't think what they are called. Kind of purple with spots} Would hate to see the fish that would bite that.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Ours look kind of like this.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

We have a mole here called a salamander, so it makes things confusing.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

I have mounds of dirt all over the farm from salamanders.

http://nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu/hort/2016/09/23/is-it-a-salamander-or-pocket-gopher/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Ours look kind of like this.


we got those too, and all kinds of lizards and snakes, mostly non poisonous, but we do have timber rattlers, copperheads, and water moccasins. in ten years here i've seen two rattlers, two copperheads, one water moccasin, and about ten thousand grass and gopher and black snakes. and frogs and toads....this is an international biosphere reserve. so it irritates me highly that redneck assholes come for vacation and seem to save up all their road trash till they get here, then throw it out.....at least it gives drunk drivers a way to work off their community service


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we got those too, and all kinds of lizards and snakes, mostly non poisonous, but we do have timber rattlers, copperheads, and water moccasins. in ten years here i've seen two rattlers, two copperheads, one water moccasin, and about ten thousand grass and gopher and black snakes. and frogs and toads....this is an international biosphere reserve. so it irritates me highly that redneck assholes come for vacation and seem to save up all their road trash till they get here, then throw it out.....at least it gives drunk drivers a way to work off their community service


Got to love the tourists. We deal with that in spades down here in Florida.

It's crazy how woods a few miles apart can be so different. Where I live, I have never seen a copperhead. Yet here at work, 7-8 sky miles away, we have tons of them. And my main hiking spot is about 8 miles from the farm in another direction, and they are so thick there I've had them in my camp several times. I guess it's the wetness. At work and at my hiking spot, there is lots of swamp nearby. It's sandy and dry at the farm.


----------



## thumper60 (May 20, 2018)

human plow today haha 24 san marzanos going there


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> human plow today haha 24 san marzanos going thereView attachment 4138858


Looking good. It does feel good to do things like push a plow.


----------



## blake9999 (May 20, 2018)

My tomatoes won't ripen, they just getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> My tomatoes won't ripen, they just getting bigger and bigger.


Stop bragging. lol

I don't have any tomatoes yet. Or didn't yesterday morning. This time of year, stuff happens fast.


----------



## blake9999 (May 20, 2018)

But But I want to eat them NOW!


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> But But I want to eat them NOW!


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Oh man. Last year I had some huge Mortgage Lifters that made for great fried green tomato's. I don't know if I like them better green and fried or ripe and sliced on a BLT. And speaking of BLT's. One of the best sandwiches in the world. I have a twist and make a BLTO. The O would be sliced red onion.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

Just saw my first flower on my fat cherry tomatoes :0) banana & chilli peppers 2 1\2 feet tall :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have a mole here called a salamander, so it makes things confusing.


We have moles here too I know the feeling .:0(


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well fuck, no wonder my little bean plants kept getting eaten....
> View attachment 4138756 enough slugs to....well, i don't know what the hell you could do with them.....the dish of beer method sure seems to work, though. gonna set a dish out every night that it doesn't rain.


I feel ya , need to get some Southern AG - Thuricide , I lost count I know I've caught over 20 between my peppers, tomatoes & corn is the worst cause they also get those little guys which I've also found like 4 of them gangbanging one of my purple broccoli plants, If I found them when I was tilling to prep for my garden I just tossed em over the neighbors privacy fence lmao


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> My tomatoes won't ripen, they just getting bigger and bigger.



I know the feeling Im waiting for my chilli peppers to turn red , My first Banana pepper just keeps getting fatter , I hate to pick it want to wait for the rest to catch up


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2018)

The rain has got the okra and Armenian cucumber seeds sprouting. Also saw a few muncher cucumbers, as well as some of the pickle bush. There is a little zuke on one of the bushes. Only spent about 15 minutes in the garden today.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

Sprayed my garden w/ Neem oil and soap , getting a batch of tea & coffee grinds ready to spray tomorrow


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2018)

My garden is going to be much easier this year. I've been hand watering but that was getting old. Took too much time. Most of the parts for my drip system showed up today. The rest will be here tomorrow. I can't wait to get it in and setup on a timer. Now I can go camping for a few days and not have to worry about my plants drying up in the middle of August. I have enough tubing to do the front yard as well.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2018)

xtsho said:


> My garden is going to be much easier this year. I've been hand watering but that was getting old. Took too much time. Most of the parts for my drip system showed up today. The rest will be here tomorrow. I can't wait to get it in and setup on a timer. Now I can go camping for a few days and not have to worry about my plants drying up in the middle of August. I have enough tubing to do the front yard as well.


Nice. I have a shit ton of old soaker hoses. A pain putting down, a pain taking up.


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice. I have a shit ton of old soaker hoses. A pain putting down, a pain taking up.


I've used soaker hoses in the past and I must have gotten the wrong ones because after a year they no longer soak but just spray from a few places. I'm hoping this system works out. I got a bunch of cheap Chinese drippers so I'm a little apprehensive about how they'll perform. I also got the easy lock thingy's so I can easily disassemble and get out of the way for the rototiller and hook back up very easily. I want to enjoy my yard and garden this summer not work for it.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

We're still getting frosts here. I put in 6 60' rows of peas but the ground is still too cold for anything else. Damn black flies are sure doing good tho.


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> We're still getting frosts here. I put in 6 60' rows of peas but the ground is still too cold for anything else. Damn black flies are sure doing good tho.


You must be up north. Here in Portland my peas are already blooming. But I am a bit antsy and always get thing in earlier than I should. Doesn't really hurt the peas because they sprout when they sprout. But I think I stunted my peppers by putting them out when it was too cold. No frost anymore where I'm at.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

xtsho said:


> You must be up north. Here in Portland my peas are already blooming. But I am a bit antsy and always get thing in earlier than I should. Doesn't really hurt the peas because they sprout when they sprout. But I think I stunted my peppers by putting them out when it was too cold. No frost anymore where I'm at.


Im in Nova Scotia , a bit north of you. Peas dont mind the cold but its too early for everything else. Likely be 1st of june before everything is in. I have 100 cabbage sets in the greenhouse along with 100 cucumber and 60 Heritage Pink tomatoes. I've tried peppers before but never had success. Plants grow to a good size and look great but never produce fruit. 
Good luck with your garden


----------



## gjs4786 (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Im in Nova Scotia , a bit north of you. Peas dont mind the cold but its too early for everything else. Likely be 1st of june before everything is in. I have 100 cabbage sets in the greenhouse along with 100 cucumber and 60 Heritage Pink tomatoes. I've tried peppers before but never had success. Plants grow to a good size and look great but never produce fruit.
> Good luck with your garden


If you start them indoors I think you'll find your success rate will dramatically improve.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

gjs4786 said:


> If you start them indoors I think you'll find your success rate will dramatically improve.


. 

Maybe. When i tried before i used sets from a garden center. I fckd up somewhere tho cause everyone else had good luck with peppers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Im in Nova Scotia , a bit north of you. Peas dont mind the cold but its too early for everything else. Likely be 1st of june before everything is in. I have 100 cabbage sets in the greenhouse along with 100 cucumber and 60 Heritage Pink tomatoes. I've tried peppers before but never had success. Plants grow to a good size and look great but never produce fruit.
> Good luck with your garden


when your peppers start to flower you have to cut back on the N, and bump up the p and k, too much N and they won't grow many flowers, so not many peppers


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when your peppers start to flower you have to cut back on the N, and bump up the p and k, too much N and they won't grow many flowers, so not many peppers


I don't give em anything but Alaskan Fish fertilizer & coffee grounds & mine are 30" tall & full of fruit & flowers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2018)

had the same problem a couple years ago, did some reading, several sites said cut back on the N, did and started getting peppers instead of big plants with no peppers


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> had the same problem a couple years ago, did some reading, several sites said cut back on the N, did and started getting peppers instead of big plants with no peppers


I was going to get into adding a bunch of stuff like kelp , alfalfa etc. But my buddy said he only uses Alaskan Fish fertilizer & had kick ass results so I just took his advice


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2018)

i don't add anything special, i just give them the lowest N food i have once they start flowering, which happens to be jack's blossom booster, 10-30-20. they seem to like it a lot more than the classic, and they keep growing flowers and fruit


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't add anything special, i just give them the lowest N food i have once they start flowering, which happens to be jack's blossom booster, 10-30-20. they seem to like it a lot more than the classic, and they keep growing flowers and fruit


Those are some high numbers , I don't mess w/ adding stuff , I did when I first started, I grew weed & used Advance Nutrients & a few others , , now I'm thinking of growing a cover crop for N instead of messing w/ anything else


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2018)

I need to get some Epson salt I heard a lot of good things about using it in the garden


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the great advice, much appreciated. Maybe next year I'll give it another go.


----------



## too larry (May 22, 2018)

I gave away 9 Cherry tomato plants to the folks at the thrift store today. 8 in gallon pots that I took to the store, and 1 in a 3 gallon pot I put on my friend Nina's front porch. {she is 80+ and can't carry a heavy load anymore} Cherry is my least favorite of all I have going, and I had the most of them.


----------



## blake9999 (May 22, 2018)

Still not getting any ripe tomatoes. They just keep getting bigger. You know, a slice of bread is only so big!


----------



## too larry (May 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Still not getting any ripe tomatoes. They just keep getting bigger. You know, a slice of bread is only so big!


I heard one of the thrift store ladies say, "look, there is a little tomato." I hadn't noticed, but I guess I have small tomatoes now. The five plants in the kiddie pool are kicking ass. I need to get another couple of pools planted.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

my cherry tomatoes are starting to turn red


----------



## too larry (May 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my cherry tomatoes are starting to turn red


I'm behind all the rest of the Southerners.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm behind all the rest of the Southerners.


how tall is your corn. mine are about 14-15" now...


----------



## too larry (May 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how tall is your corn. mine are about 14-15" now...


That is true. Mine is waist high. Still pretty sad. I'm planting corn, peas and greenbeans on Thursday or Friday. My only concern is that it might get too hot for the beans.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> That is true. Mine is waist high. Still pretty sad. I'm planting corn, peas and greenbeans on Thursday or Friday. My only concern is that it might get too hot for the beans.


i have a couple of gifted low acid tomato plants to put out soon. 

my brussels sprouts took a dump and died. too warm. those should be planted in the winter i think.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I gave away 9 Cherry tomato plants to the folks at the thrift store today. 8 in gallon pots that I took to the store, and 1 in a 3 gallon pot I put on my friend Nina's front porch. {she is 80+ and can't carry a heavy load anymore} Cherry is my least favorite of all I have going, and I had the most of them.


I grew a bunch of black cherry tomatoes last year - delicious. But nothing compares to the old heritage pink beefsteak.
Cripes i cant imagine having ripe tomatoes this time of year. When is your gardening season over ?


----------



## too larry (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> I grew a bunch of black cherry tomatoes last year - delicious. But nothing compares to the old heritage pink beefsteak.
> Cripes i cant imagine having ripe tomatoes this time of year. When is your gardening season over ?


Most years there isn't a killing frost until November. Sometimes December. But everyone here grows greens all winter, so the season never really ends, you just plant different stuff.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most years there isn't a killing frost until November. Sometimes December. But everyone here grows greens all winter, so the season never really ends, you just plant different stuff.


Damn. I bet you dont have blackflies either.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 25, 2018)

After rain for a week straight , just got done clipping a bunch of diseased leaves smh


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most years there isn't a killing frost until November. Sometimes December. But everyone here grows greens all winter, so the season never really ends, you just plant different stuff.


Mine just started flowering a few days ago , fat cherry & beafsteak


----------



## thumper60 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Damn. I bet you dont have blackflies either.


most folk south of newengland have idea what real black flies r,they r swarming here in maine now,thank god they only last 3-4 weeks,i will take deer flys any day at least u can feel them land so u can get a slap in lol


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> most folk south of newengland have idea what real black flies r,they r swarming here in maine now,thank god they only last 3-4 weeks,i will take deer flys any day at least u can feel them land so u can get a slap in lol


We'll have the black bastards halfway thru july, then mosquitos and mooseflies, deerflies. And then snow flies.

Friggin ticks are thick here too


----------



## thumper60 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> We'll have the black bastards halfway thru july, then mosquitos and mooseflies, deerflies. And then snow flies.
> 
> Friggin ticks are thick here too


yikks!!have the black bastards hatched there yet?lolwe r all most done here the skeeters r just hatching now


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> yikks!!have the black bastards hatched there yet?lolwe r all most done here the skeeters r just hatching now


We have an over-lap of black flies and sqeetos with deer and mooseflies. Forgot to mention the no-see-ums. Fck


----------



## thumper60 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> We have an over-lap of black flies and sqeetos with deer and mooseflies. Forgot to mention the no-see-ums. Fck


u folks getting hit with lyme, its rampid here I mow my lawn get a dozen ticks easy


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u folks getting hit with lyme, its rampid here I mow my lawn get a dozen ticks easy


South shore side if the province has a lot of ticks and quite a few cases of Lymes. So far where I am its mostly wood ticks -- but they're making their way here. Lil fckrs


----------



## thumper60 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> South shore side if the province has a lot of ticks and quite a few cases of Lymes. So far where I am its mostly wood ticks -- but they're making their way here. Lil fckrs


I here ya man I rarely c wood ticks any more all deer ticks I never seen a deer tick till early 2000s its all I c now


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> I here ya man I rarely c wood ticks any more all deer ticks I never seen a deer tick till early 2000s its all I c now


Cripes that suks, what part the country you in ?


----------



## thumper60 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Cripes that suks, what part the country you in ?


maine


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> maine


Damn. I often thought about moving to maine.


----------



## Rakin (May 26, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Damn. I bet you dont have blackflies either.


No, but we have plenty of other biting shit. Horse flies are just hatching out here. And even with the cold winter, skeeters never really went away this year. Some ticks, but not as bad as you guys have it. So far, very little Lyme this far south.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

The garden is liking the rain. Almost all the seeds that had been planted during the dry has sprouted. Some, like the melons, after I had replanted. So I have hills with 5-6 plants.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 26, 2018)

my garden is overrun with weeds again. will work on those again. can't keep up.

i am getting a strawberry here and there, same with cherry tomatoes and jalapenos. onions too...

3 of my 4 potato plants got blight and have died, but i still got some small potatoes. they were the small variety anyway. next year, i go back to buying at my local feed store instead of home depot.

corn is about 2 feet high...


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

I have picked a few yellow squash, and one zuke so far. I replanted all the skips in the squash, including the acorn. Speaking of acorn. . . .


----------



## Novabudd (May 26, 2018)

Ok im officially jealous


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

The last 2 days were good above ground days. {today and tomorrow are also, especially for leafy stuff} Starting to the west of the okra, I planted 6 rows of sweet corn, and 7 rows of peas.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

I have lost my green bean seeds. After much toing and froing, and digging in the freezer, I planted 2 1/3 rows of Cherokee Wax.

 

We went out to eat Thursday night, so I ran by Walmart and picked up some Blue Lake, then the next morning my cousin had to go to the Co-Op, so I ask him to pick me up a pound. I paid more for 3 ounces than I did the pound. Anyway, I got 6 2/3 rows planted Thursday morning.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

Then starting just past the oak on the short rows, I planted 3 rows of Kale and 3-4 rows of Cilantro. And 2 rows of Scallop squash.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

The rain worked it's magic on the pickle bush cukes,



and Muncher cukes,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

i hate cilantro....good list otherwise


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

Some of the pole beans found a near by pole.
 

Some of the field corn is head high and starting to tassel.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate cilantro....good list otherwise


A little bit of it does go a long way. I use it in salsa.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

This is from 30 minutes of thunderstorm. I had just got done eating lunch, and heard it start, so I ran out and covered up all my soil mixes. Glad I did.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)

Awesome Garden..! I'm putting in my tomatoes and herbs after the ball game and in about 10 minutes, I've got a half dozen Park Whopper improved tomatoes and some Italian herbs in my tiny little spot, I'm totally jealous of your garden! following along, good luck!


----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)

Awesome Garden..! I'm putting in my tomatoes and herbs after the ball game and in about 10 minutes, I've got a half dozen Park Whopper Improved (sweetest tomato I've ever grown) and some Italian herbs in my tiny little spot, I'm totally jealous of your garden! following along, good luck!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> Some of the pole beans found a near by pole.
> View attachment 4141807
> 
> Some of the field corn is head high and starting to tassel.
> ...


Lol. My corn is 1-2 inches tall .. the saying here is you want your corn knee high by 4th of July.. mine might get there by the forth


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol. My corn is 1-2 inches tall .. the saying here is you want your corn knee high by 4th of July.. mine might get there by the forth


The spot where the field corn is is where my tomato kiddie pools were in years gone by. I put some of the used soil in the pepper pit, but a lot of it just went on the ground. You can see where the good soil is by how green and tall the corn is.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

I did another kiddie pool of tomatoes this week. Cherry in the middle, Pruden's Purple and Brandywine around the edges. I have to buy some tall cages or rob from the peppers. I lost my good deals at Lowe's, so the peppers might just be on their own soon.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

And I have the next one started. I got another soil mix almost through. All I need to do is add the amendments and hoe it up. Then I can top this one off and add the plants.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 26, 2018)

damn... nice garden indeed...

makes mine look a 3 yr old did it...


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

My gardens are still young.. got a ways to go yet.. about the only thing thriving at the moment is my lilac bush.. second year it flowered.. last year it got one group of flowers..
My veggies and greens are slow going..
The rhubarb is just starting to grow
German Johnson and black krim tomatoes.
  
A shot of one(biggest) black Aztec corn


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn... nice garden indeed...
> 
> makes mine look a 3 yr old did it...


Working nights and weekends helps. I kill most of my free time in the garden. Judging by the large number of boats going by headed to the river, most of my neighbors have other hobbies.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

A few of my Hatch peppers are starting to look good. I'll plant a half dozen or so and the rest will go to friends and thrift stores.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

I'm having a hell of a time uploading pics.. keeps doubling my posts.. 
Acouple pics of my flower beds .. I've really got to pull weeds.. lol. damn black flies and mosquitoes are horrible right now.. plus it's been almost 94°f for the last week.. 
 
My tulips on their last leg..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

My zucchini has been in the ground three days now. Should be taking off soon.. I've got several bushes of golden raspberries,, this is the third year, the last two years they never produced any flowers.. hopefully this year I'll get berries off them


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm having a hell of a time uploading pics.. keeps doubling my posts..
> Acouple pics of my flower beds .. I've really got to pull weeds.. lol. damn black flies and mosquitoes are horrible right now.. plus it's been almost 94°f for the last week.. View attachment 4141948
> View attachment 4141951
> My tulips on their last leg..View attachment 4141954


I love my stirrup hoe. You should get you one.

{google picture. But it is like mine}


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> I love my stirrup hoe. You should get you one.
> 
> {google picture. But it is like mine}


I'll look into one.. thanks for the tip..


----------



## socaljoe (May 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> I love my stirrup hoe. You should get you one.
> 
> {google picture. But it is like mine}


I've always known that as a hula-hoe. Great for weed abatement.

I'm getting ready to murder some chickens. I've had to plant new pumpkin seeds and replant tomato plants due to the little bitches tearing everything up. Their only saving grace is that they provide delicious, fresh eggs daily.

My hempy bucket tomatoes are doing well. Not a ton of growth yet, but they're healthy and no doubt getting established, so I should be seeing good growth soon. Wrapped the buckets in reflective insulation to mitigate light penetration and hopefully keep the heat down a bit.

I only wish I hadn't gotten such a late start on my garden. There's always next year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2018)

Kentucky Wonder snap beans are starting to come in. trying to stagger them a little, so started a couple of plants 2 months ago, a couple a month a go, and a few last week. since it warmed up, the ones i started last week got eaten by slugs. got some more started inside, gonna let em get a little bigger before i put them out


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 27, 2018)

Make a beer trap for slugs globetard lol. Fill a glass casserole dish with cheap beer and leave it out overnight and you will wipe out the whole colony. Your welcome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Make a beer trap for slugs globetard lol. Fill a glass casserole dish with cheap beer and leave it out overnight and you will wipe out the whole colony. Your welcome.


look back a couple of pages, flathead, killed a shit load, always more here, and you're not thanked


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Make a beer trap for slugs globetard lol. Fill a glass casserole dish with cheap beer and leave it out overnight and you will wipe out the whole colony. Your welcome.


Wow are you slowwwww! Lol!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Wow are you slowwwww! Lol!


Use a glass casserole dish with 2 inches of beer for maximum effectiveness. The slugs don't like crawling over sharp plastic. The smooth glass is comfortable to their skin and they slide right in. The more beer you have the stronger the scent. They can crawl in and out because you don't have enough beer in your shitty trap.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Use a glass casserole dish with 2 inches of beer for maximum effectiveness. They slugs don't like crawling over sharp plastic. The smooth glass is comfortable to their skin and they slide right in. The more beer you have the stronger the scent. They can crawl in and out because you don't have enough beer in your shitty trap.


 thanks for the info... Now get out and stay out..lol.. I'm kidding,,just as long as your here to share information,, if you intend on fucking Larry's thread up please leave..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2018)

I couldn't get my gas tiller started this year, so I took to a place for a tune up.. two and a half weeks they tell me.. Uggg. Almost exactly two and a half weeks later I have a message on the answering machine that they got it all started, but the gear box is shot, and it's not worth fixing. Was so pissed I wasted the tike waiting on the tiller. Oh well, went out and bought an electric jobber. Worked decent enough.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2018)

nothing major really, sweet banana peppers, jalapeno's, eggplant, which i never have good luck with but thought i'd give them another try.. yellow summer squash, zuchinni, cucs and a few different tomato varieties i think about rounds it out..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2018)

it was super hot and humid the night i was planting everything.. about 20 minutes or so after i got the last plant in, it started to rain.. i was so happy, lol.. funny thing is the small squash and baby cucs only showed up after the rains..


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> it was super hot and humid the night i was planting everything.. about 20 minutes or so after i got the last plant in, it started to rain.. i was so happy, lol.. funny thing is the small squash and baby cucs only showed up after the rains..


My face was hurting all weekend from smiling. Got to love the occasional subtropical storm. All my old seeds that had been in the ground 2-3 weeks came up.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> My face was hurting all weekend from smiling. Got to love the occasional subtropical storm. All my old seeds that had been in the ground 2-3 weeks came up.


 it rained, but not too hard, i think it was saturday evening after i finished with every thing, but then it rained pretty hard saturday night and a bit more on sunday when i was trying to cut the grass.. was so happy for the rain like you were, lol.. i haven't had to water anything yet, but i'm going out in a few minutes and i'm sure i'll need to water now..


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

I picked my first real mess of green beans yesterday. Had them for lunch today. Even without the early potatoes, very good.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2018)

beans do better in the colder weather, no?


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

Since then ^^^^^^, I have hoed most of that grass.


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> beans do better in the colder weather, no?


Yes. They will grow in hotter weather, but won't set fruit. I planted a few more rows this past week, so I hope they make before the real hot weather gets here.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> I picked my first real mess of green beans yesterday. Had them for lunch today. Even without the early potatoes, very good.
> 
> View attachment 4143191


my green beans are small still.. it's normally around the end of June when I start seeing beans.. 
Anyway,, got some weeds pulled before I got chased off by flies,, them big blow flies. The d.n.r. (department of natural resources) let a shit load of them go to control the tent worms that are decimating the Apple and choke cherry trees.. only problem is they bite like deer and horse flies taking chunks out of ya.. they'll be gone in a week or so.. took a couple shots of the wild orchids (lady slipper's)that are growing in the woods on my property


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

I cleaned up the saved seed okra and planted the skips with sweet corn. Got 2 3/5th rows of Golden Cross Bantam.
 
Then two rows of Peaches and Cream.

 
I'm glad I didn't pay full price for these little seeds packs. This pack of G90 had 23 good seeds and 2 cracked ones.


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

My laptop popped up a picture from this date a year ago. More evidence I'm way behind this year. {I gave up on finding my saved spaghetti squash seeds and ran by the Co-Op and bought some today. 2 weeks before the moon is right for planting, another week for sprouts to come up, then. . . . .}


----------



## socaljoe (May 29, 2018)

I remember my beautiful spaghetti squash plants from last year...I also remember how gutted I was to find them disappeared one day and then how thrilled I was when I caught the bastard gopher that ate them all, and how excited my dog was when she killed said bastard gopher.


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I remember my beautiful spaghetti squash plants from last year...I also remember how gutted I was to find them disappeared one day and then how thrilled I was when I caught the bastard gopher that ate them all, and how excited my dog was when she killed said bastard gopher.


Your little dog is hell on subterranean rodents.

Last year I grew a big long green squash. I saved seeds, but can't find the sons of bitches. It looks like a zuke, but larger.


----------



## socaljoe (May 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> Your little dog is hell on subterranean rodents.
> 
> Last year I grew a big long green squash. I saved seeds, but can't find the sons of bitches. It looks like a zuke, but larger.


We make a good team, I trap them and she kills 'em dead.

Half the time when I save seeds, they grow legs and walk away. Must be a Big Ag conspiracy. Those $1.29 seed packs add up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 30, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I remember my beautiful spaghetti squash plants from last year...I also remember how gutted I was to find them disappeared one day and then how thrilled I was when I caught the bastard gopher that ate them all, and how excited my dog was when she killed said bastard gopher.



lol,

i've had a couple of gardens over the years. about 5 years ago we had a major grasshopper infestation. i can remember seeing my cabbage and lettuce heads disappearing overnight. little bastards can eat a lot. 

i can't remember what we sprayed on them now, but i took pleasure in it. you could almost hear them scream when they were sprayed and they knew it was coming, they were running away as i approached. i got revenge on a bunch of those bastards, but they ate a lot of my veggies


----------



## blake9999 (May 30, 2018)

The mortgage lifters are about 9 feet tall and still have plenty of growing to do. Loaded down with plenty of tomatoes and even more flowers.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 30, 2018)

damn !!!! ^^^^^


----------



## thumper60 (May 30, 2018)

getting the manzies planted today got 20 that's for canning got ten others for slicing happy growing!!


----------



## socaljoe (May 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol,
> 
> i've had a couple of gardens over the years. about 5 years ago we had a major grasshopper infestation. i can remember seeing my cabbage and lettuce heads disappearing overnight. little bastards can eat a lot.
> 
> i can't remember what we sprayed on them now, but i took pleasure in it. you could almost hear them scream when they were sprayed and they knew it was coming, they were running away as i approached. i got revenge on a bunch of those bastards, but they ate a lot of my veggies


That reminds me of a few years ago when I had a really bad tomato horn worm infestation. One day I noticed my tomato plants were decimated, so I mixed up a batch of bt in my pump sprayer and soaked them down good. The next day I checked on them, the worms were a sickly yellowish-brown color and hanging limp, only the strongest ones were still alive, but that didn't last.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Almost all the seeds I planted last week are up.

Pickle bush cucumbers.



Muncher cucumber replants. {I have blooms on my older vines now. Should have cukes real soon}


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Zuke replants. I've ate one zucchini so far. Not a lot of plants, so I hope the replants do well.

 

Yellow crook neck squash replants. We have ate squash 3-4 times this week. Not getting a lot everyday, but enough to stir-fry a few with onions.

 

No sprouts yet on the Acorn squash or Armenian cucumber replants.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Corn and peas look like they have been up a day or two. I didn't notice them yesterday.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

The Cherokee Wax are sprouting, but they just started. Most are still just cracking the dirt. {I need to hoe. But I need at least one day with no rain}


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

There is a few more of the Blue Lake green beans up. These are getting as good of a start as it gets with regards to water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The mortgage lifters are about 9 feet tall and still have plenty of growing to do. Loaded down with plenty of tomatoes and even more flowers.
> View attachment 4143510
> View attachment 4143514


it's the satellite dish, it focuses cosmic rays


----------



## farmerfischer (May 31, 2018)

Got are first real rain last night.. it's always nice to see how much a little rain causes everything to come alive.. my corn shot up like three inches ,, the rhododendrons are blooming.. even the zucchini grew a bouch over night... Even the cannabis I've got in the ground grew acouple inches overnight...


----------



## socaljoe (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's the satellite dish, it focuses cosmic rays


I was thinking it was because the plants got ESPN, but you're probably right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was thinking it was because the plants got ESPN, but you're probably right.


could be both, and the playboy channel, too


----------



## socaljoe (May 31, 2018)

I ordered some tomato plants via Amazon from a third party, this is what I received. They're in rough shape, but alive. Let's see if they pull through.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I ordered some tomato plants via Amazon from a third party, this is what I received. They're in rough shape, but alive. Let's see if they pull through.View attachment 4144254


i wouldn't be happy to get that either, but they got roots and leaves (a few, anyway)...they'll grow.


----------



## socaljoe (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't be happy to get that either, but they got roots and leaves (a few, anyway)...they'll grow.


Yeah, to say I was less than thrilled to see the state of the packaging (that's literally how they came out of the box) and the plants themselves would be an understatement, but tomatoes are nothing if not resilient. They'll be getting a transplant into some coco and perlite in a bit, eventually moving into hempy buckets. I'm sure at least a couple will pull through.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2018)

I thought I was going to lose my yellow squash after accidentally spilling a wheel barrel full of rocks on it but I'll be eating some soon.






The tomatoes are doing good but I think I've overcrowded them like I always do. My tomato support might look ghetto but it cost less than $10 to make. The bamboo stakes that I already had go from the ground and into holes I drilled into the framing I made. 






Peas and corn on a strip on the south side of the house that I turned into more gardening area.






Cucumbers are just waiting for hotter days to really take off.






My romain lettuce is e-coli free as is the leaf that I can't remember the name of.






My pole beans are ready to start climbing so I built a frame and I'll run string from the top and bottom for them to climb on. I call it my Bean Machine.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I thought I was going to lose my yellow squash after accidentally spilling a wheel barrel full of rocks on it but I'll be eating some soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking garden you've got there.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's the satellite dish, it focuses cosmic rays


I almost made a comment about loss of signal. I hear folks up north have to clear the snow out of the dish. I guess you could send the kid out to move the tomato plants. lol


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I have little Yellow Pear tomatoes. Also some on the Cherry, but just blooms on the Pruden's Purple and Brandywine.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have little Yellow Pear tomatoes. Also some on the Cherry, but just blooms on the Pruden's Purple and Brandywine.


i need to check my little yellow pear tomatoes. i saw a few blooms the other day

i have eaten a few cherry tomatoes already.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i need to check my little yellow pear tomatoes. i saw a few blooms the other day
> 
> i have eaten a few cherry tomatoes already.


The Cherries and Yellow Pears are both fast producers. My two broadleaf varieties are just now starting to bloom.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I had to rob Peter to pay Paul. It would have been much simpler to put the small cages on the peppers first, and put the big ones on the tomatoes. But that is not the way I work. lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

i got one strawberry off of my plants and now something is fucking them up. i'm guessing slugs or some other bugs, they don't have actual bite marks, but there are nasty looking pits in them. all the rain is keeping my plants small, and it seems to be boosting the slug population to record highs. supposed to finally start drying out next week, i'm gonna start some new peppers and may a couple more eggplants to put out as soon as they get big enough


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> View attachment 4144811


If I had to choose on tomato variety to grow, yellow pear would probably be it. I love those little guys.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

The sweet corn was coming up in the saved seed okra. {they are really small, so hard to see}


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> If I had to choose on tomato variety to grow, yellow pear would probably be it. I love those little guys.


I grew one in a kiddie pool. Fucker got huge. I got tired of picking the little shits, so I stopped watering it and let it die. I do like eating them in the garden, but nothing like a Pruden's Purple or Brandywine.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I still have to get 5 cages for these. The pools were rotten, so I used two in this spot. Just enough to make it hard to poke the wire "legs" of the cages through it to the ground underneath. Everyday I wait, it gets harder to get them inside the cages.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> I grew one in a kiddie pool. Fucker got huge. I got tired of picking the little shits, so I stopped watering it and let it die. I do like eating them in the garden, but nothing like a Pruden's Purple or Brandywine.


I've had the worst luck with Brandywines. The plants grow like gangbusters, but I haven't gotten much in the way of fruit. Maybe it gets too hot, I'm not sure. Great tomatoes though.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

This was my 2nd biggest melon. Until the biggest started to rot.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've had the worst luck with Brandywines. The plants grow like gangbusters, but I haven't gotten much in the way of fruit. Maybe it gets too hot, I'm not sure. Great tomatoes though.


Rain will fuck them up too. Last year I didn't do very well with them. But it started to rain in June and never stopped. All my tomatoes, squash, all that sort of thing, died.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Rain will fuck them up too. Last year I didn't do very well with them. But it started to rain in June and never stopped. All my tomatoes, squash, all that sort of thing, died.


Well, it's not the rain for me, but I could have been overwatering. They never showed signs of distress, but that doesn't mean there wasn't any.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

Muncher cucumber.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got one strawberry off of my plants and now something is fucking them up. i'm guessing slugs or some other bugs, they don't have actual bite marks, but there are nasty looking pits in them. all the rain is keeping my plants small, and it seems to be boosting the slug population to record highs. supposed to finally start drying out next week, i'm gonna start some new peppers and may a couple more eggplants to put out as soon as they get big enough


I had something getting into my berries and couldn't figure out what it was until I watched a Robin pecking away. Could be birds eating your strawberries.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I culled most of the okra down to the best looking ones. It gets easier the more you kill.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I side dressed all the older stuff that hadn't already had it. The saved seed okra, Armenian cucumbers, replants of melons, squash, etc, etc.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I used the stirrup hoe to take loosen up the soil beside the sweet corn sprouts. We have had so much rain, the dirt is hard packed. Will do the same for the peas and green beans, time permitting.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

Not the best picture, but my Nina beans are doing well. It's a good thing it's raining. This patch is away from the garden, so it tends to slip my mind.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

I snapped quick picture of some starts I've got. These are in coco coir, they came up twice as fast the seeds I planted in the garden bed. Left to right is an heirloom pumpkin, Armenian cucumber and straight eight cucumber. I'm so sold on coco now that I know not to treat it like dirt.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I snapped quick picture of some starts I've got. These are in coco coir, they came up twice as fast the seeds I planted in the garden bed. Left to right is an heirloom pumpkin, Armenian cucumber and straight eight cucumber. I'm so sold on coco now that I know not to treat it like dirt.
> View attachment 4144879


Those look good. I don't have room for pumpkins this year. A couple of years ago I grew 2-3 kinds of sweet pumpkins and didn't really eat but one or two. I need to grow some somewhere where they won't have to compete for real estate.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

I forgot to mention what I had for lunch yesterday.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Those look good. I don't have room for pumpkins this year. A couple of years ago I grew 2-3 kinds of sweet pumpkins and didn't really eat but one or two. I need to grow some somewhere where they won't have to compete for real estate.


These ones will be an experiment. I'm planning on putting them into a large fabric pot of coco under my ghetto shade structure (easy up with shade cloth zip tied over it), and letting the vines run wild. My dog loves pumpkin in her food, and these came from saved seeds that were from a pumpkin she especially liked. The cukes will get the same treatment, but I'll likely be trellising those. Hope it all goes according to plan.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> These ones will be an experiment. I'm planning on putting them into a large fabric pot of coco under my ghetto shade structure (easy up with shade cloth zip tied over it), and letting the vines run wild. My dog loves pumpkin in her food, and these came from saved seeds that were from a pumpkin she especially liked. The cukes will get the same treatment, but I'll likely be trellising those. Hope it all goes according to plan.


We used to have a sugar pumpkin variety that we kept for years. We always planted where we had fed the cows in the past. All that old hay and cow shit was great for pumpkins. But the seeds are gone now. All the old stuff we grew when I was a kid is lost. It is so hard to keep seeds pure.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I forgot to mention what I had for lunch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4144888 View attachment 4144894 View attachment 4144895


wow. 

awesome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I forgot to mention what I had for lunch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4144888 View attachment 4144894 View attachment 4144895


i'm such a doofus, i was looking at the red and yellow things, wondering wtf is that, then i realized they're painted on the plate.....i need to get high


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm such a doofus, i was looking at the red and yellow things, wondering wtf is that, then i realized they're painted on the plate.....i need to get high


yup! Time to smoke one.... I was fooled by them too...lol..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

had more potatoes but something burrowed in them and ruined them. have a ton more onions. ate the cherry tomatoes, not picture here...

just a little harvest, more to come


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> had more potatoes but something burrowed in them and ruined them. have a ton more onions. ate the cherry tomatoes, not picture here...
> 
> just a little harvest, more to come
> 
> ...


throw a pot roast in there and you're set


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> throw a pot roast in there and you're set


and some carrots. will grow some next year.

hope to have a deer roast after next deer season too...


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm such a doofus, i was looking at the red and yellow things, wondering wtf is that, then i realized they're painted on the plate.....i need to get high





farmerfischer said:


> yup! Time to smoke one.... I was fooled by them too...lol..


You guys are not the first to say that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> had more potatoes but something burrowed in them and ruined them. have a ton more onions. ate the cherry tomatoes, not picture here...
> 
> just a little harvest, more to come
> 
> ...


I could use some of those potatoes with my green beans. I've been supposed to pick some up for a week now, and I never think of it when I'm in town.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> and some carrots. will grow some next year.
> 
> hope to have a deer roast after next deer season too...


My carrot growing crashed and burned last year. Did not do well at all.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> My carrot growing crashed and burned last year. Did not do well at all.


Lol.. carrots were about the only thing that did good for me last year.. and my dumb ass didn't plant any this year .. yet! Hmmm . Do I have carrot seeds left?


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

This morning before work, I worked on the sweet corn planted in the saved seed okra skips. I made an effort to plant them far enough apart I could get between them with my hoe. They are only a couple three days behind the other sweet corn, so that will be good for comparison.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

The other night when that weak ass tropical storm was coming through, I went out and filled in my underground greenhouse. This is the area my real green house will go, so I need to level it off anyway. I will add soil mix and turn it into a pepper pit.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

Yesterday and today I moved some of the Hatch peppers out to full sun. Some of these will be going into the pepper pit as soon as I get it finished.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

I saw little peppers on the Joe E. Parker New Mexico Chili. They grow fast, so should be ready in a few days.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Really small,, but the first flowers on my zucchini have arrived... Hopefully I get something from them this year,,last year's zucchini didn't pan out well.. I got one zuke and the rest kept rotting before they were ready.. 
My corn shot up another three inches,, the corn seed I used was from 09'-2010.. so only a handful came up.. yesterday i planted last year's country gentleman seed in the blanks.. I got my three sisters patch going.. so far the pumpkins and beans are doing good.. still waiting for the corn to come in for the beans to climb.. I may transfer one of the biggest stalks of corn over to them today so the beans to tangle them selves into the pumpkins..
I had the chickens out free ranging the other day and they chucked this little guy out of his hiding spot and in to the yard.. he was covered in fly eggs ad fleas.. Im his new mamma.. LOLi don't have the heart to let baby animals die.. so far he's doing very well..


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

@farmerfischer, he's a cutie.

I picked one really nice zuke. Then had two more getting close. One of them rotted, so I went ahead and picked the other one small. Since then I have saw two small ones start to rot, so I picked them off. But the 10 day forecast has only 1 day of possible rain, so hoping they get back to producing. {I should say it. Only one plant so far that is producing. Lots of runts. Some of the replants are up though}


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> @farmerfischer, he's a cutie.
> 
> I picked one really nice zuke. Then had two more getting close. One of them rotted, so I went ahead and picked the other one small. Since then I have saw two small ones start to rot, so I picked them off. But the 10 day forecast has only 1 day of possible rain, so hoping they get back to producing. {I should say it. Only one plant so far that is producing. Lots of runts. Some of the replants are up though}


I find if I feed to much N my zukes tend to rot they seem to love rain!


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> I find if I feed to much N my zukes tend to rot they seem to love rain!


That may be part of the problem. I side dressed pretty hot. I'll remember to go light on the replants. 

But it was dry as fuck early on. Most of them were stunted by dry weather. It has rained everyday for the last 2 weeks, give or take a day. Yesterday was the first real sun in a week. I think they will do better now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Today is are second rain of the spring.. it's been an incredibly dry start this season here as well... I've had to give heavy waterings daily .


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Today is are second rain of the spring.. it's been an incredibly dry start this season here as well... I've had to give heavy waterings daily .


I did some hand watering, but I didn't run sprinklers. I should have, and just battled the weeds and grass. When we got the good soaking rain, seeds that had been in the ground 3 weeks popped almost overnight.

But my sand will dry out quick when it stops raining. I still want to get some mulch going on. I've got leaves and pine straw around the edge of the longleaf's that I've been raking up and using. Takes time, but it's working good in the peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

we need rain. i need to water my garden everyday, but i do miss a day here and there.

in the meantime;

pot roast

potatoes, onions and peppers from my garden.

on low in the crockpot for the next 4-6 hours


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

That looks good.

Note to self. Need to eat lunch.


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we need rain. i need to water my garden everyday, but i do miss a day here and there.
> 
> in the meantime;
> 
> ...


I'm hungry now. On the other hand my tomato plant refuses to grow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

threaten it, rough up some nearby weeds, then tell them they're next, unless they start growing...NOW!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we need rain. i need to water my garden everyday, but i do miss a day here and there.
> 
> in the meantime;
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm... 






P.s. you're a bastard.. lmao.. I'm jonesing for pot roast now..


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Mmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ate another granola bar, waiting to see if my customers will feed me. I have navy beans and rice in the fridge. Should have ate it two hours ago.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Today is are second rain of the spring.. it's been an incredibly dry start this season here as well... I've had to give heavy waterings daily .


same here farmer no rain in 24 days for me pumped 600 gals out of the river yesterday all gone in veggie garden well 60 went to the med plants


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

I posted a picture of my mail order tomato plants a few days ago. A little update: I transplanted them shortly after that post was made and they've been kept in an area where they get some morning sun, and indirect light the rest of the day. They look like they're starting to come around. Stems are firm, no rubbery feel to them and they're greening up. I think they'll be ok...tomatoes are tough.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

@socaljoe, glad they are doing better. I would still send Amazon a picture of them. You might get free ones. Or at least a $5 gift card. They did something to piss the wife off and she bitched at them about it. They offered the gift card as a way of making up.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> @socaljoe, glad they are doing better. I would still send Amazon a picture of them. You might get free ones. Or at least a $5 gift card. They did something to piss the wife off and she bitched at them about it. They offered the gift card as a way of making up.


They we're sold and shipped via third party, so I'm not sure Amazon would do anything, they might just to make me happy. As long as they make it, I'm willing to let it be water under the bridge. I definitely won't order live plants from Hirt's Gardens again though.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

My last few Amazon orders were shock cord. Tent. Tarp. Folding trowel. Shock cord.

A couple three months ago I picked up a tent with a stuck zipper at one of my thrift stores for 5 bucks. It turned out to be a beach cabana, not a tent. And the shock cord in the poles was gone. So I bought 100' of shock cord. Too big to fit in the poles, so I have used about a foot and a half for shoe laces. Only 98 1/2 feet left to do something with. {I did replace all the shock cord on my packs} I've bought more shock cord now, I just need to dig out the poles and thread it through them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> My last few Amazon orders were shock cord. Tent. Tarp. Folding trowel. Shock cord.
> 
> A couple three months ago I picked up a tent with a stuck zipper at one of my thrift stores for 5 bucks. It turned out to be a beach cabana, not a tent. And the shock cord in the poles was gone. So I bought 100' of shock cord. Too big to fit in the poles, so I have used about a foot and a half for shoe laces. Only 98 1/2 feet left to do something with. {I did replace all the shock cord on my packs} I've bought more shock cord now, I just need to dig out the poles and thread it through them.
> 
> View attachment 4145677


unless you like the little "tassels", hit those with a lighter for a few seconds and you'll get a little black wad you can cut most of off


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unless you like the little "tassels", hit those with a lighter for a few seconds and you'll get a little black wad you can cut most of off


Yep, I need to do that. I work with a lot of paracord, so I know how to do it. {also know nothing burns quite like molten paracord} Thinking of it when I have a lighter handy is the thing.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 3, 2018)

fresh from the garden bake it in the oven with stuffed chops


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> fresh from the garden bake it in the oven with stuffed chopsView attachment 4145701


nice

how hard is aspargus to grow?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice
> 
> how hard is aspargus to grow?


It grows in the roadside ditches all around here... I tried growing five from rootstock but they sprouted and the cotton tails ate them immediately. Nothing popped up this year.. might pick some up this fall and try it again..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> It grows in the roadside ditches all around here... I tried growing five from rootstock but they sprouted and the cotton tails ate them immediately. Nothing popped up this year.. might pick some up this fall and try it again..


hmm, i need to look into some...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Mmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its delicious, wish you lived closer...


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its delicious, wish you lived closer...
> 
> View attachment 4145789


And I have a plate from a 9 year old girl's birthday party. Life is not fair.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> And I have a plate from a 9 year old girl's birthday party. Life is not fair.



at least you got cake and ice cream, no?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4145575
> Really small,, but the first flowers on my zucchini have arrived... Hopefully I get something from them this year,,last year's zucchini didn't pan out well.. I got one zuke and the rest kept rotting before they were ready..
> My corn shot up another three inches,, the corn seed I used was from 09'-2010.. so only a handful came up.. yesterday i planted last year's country gentleman seed in the blanks.. I got my three sisters patch going.. so far the pumpkins and beans are doing good.. still waiting for the corn to come in for the beans to climb.. I may transfer one of the biggest stalks of corn over to them today so the beans to tangle them selves into the pumpkins..View attachment 4145579
> I had the chickens out free ranging the other day and they chucked this little guy out of his hiding spot and in to the yard.. he was covered in fly eggs ad fleas.. Im his new mamma.. LOLView attachment 4145580i don't have the heart to let baby animals die.. so far he's doing very well..


That is really small. I had so many zucchini last year I couldn't pick them fast enough. Got sick of eating them and people refused to accept them after awhile. I couldn't give them away.

I hear you about animals. I only kill if I'm going to eat it. I even make sure to bury worms on a sunny day if I dig them up while working in the garden. I like animals more than most people.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Today is are second rain of the spring.. it's been an incredibly dry start this season here as well... I've had to give heavy waterings daily .


We didn't get any rain in May here in Portland. The average is something like 2.5" and we only got 0.15". I just spent well over an hour watering plants around the house that I normally don't have to water this time of year.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we need rain. i need to water my garden everyday, but i do miss a day here and there.
> 
> in the meantime;
> 
> ...


What time should I stop by for dinner? 
Good that you got a good sear on the roast. It's a must.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

So far the slugs haven't fucked with my plants to bad this year.. probably the lack of rain..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hmm, i need to look into some...


I went over to where I had the asparagus and look what's growing..lol.. cool beans eh! Kind of hard to see though, a little dark with the rain clouds..i have two of five that came back...


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

My outdoor hydroponics garden just took a leap forward today. I was able to source some 55 gallon HDPE food grade barrels for $10 on Craigslist. So now I've got a reservoir, no more mixing 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I went over to where I had the asparagus and look what's growing..lol.. cool beans eh! Kind of hard to see though, a little dark with the rain clouds..View attachment 4145803View attachment 4145804i have two of five that came back...


Don't pick them or cut them for the first couple of years.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

xtsho said:


> That is really small


Story of my life... lmao!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2018)

Tomatoes are going crazy. My soil is getting better after years of amending it. I'm going all organic. Planting cover crops to overwinter this fall and till back in in the spring. I'm also having salad from the garden to go with the Rib Eye I'm grilling for dinner. Can't wait to grill fresh picked eggplant and zucchini to go along with steamed green beans and corn on the cob. 







I'll be amending my soil substantially this fall. 







I'm going to get some bat guano and a couple other things but I found a place locally that carries everything and 40-50 lb bags are dirt cheap. The worm castings are for my cannabis not the garden. Those African worm castings were not cheap.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

xtsho said:


> What time should I stop by for dinner?
> Good that you got a good sear on the roast. It's a must.


anytime brother...

yup, 4 mins per side in a little olive oil.

used beef broth in the crock pot 

yummy !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I went over to where I had the asparagus and look what's growing..lol.. cool beans eh! Kind of hard to see though, a little dark with the rain clouds..View attachment 4145803View attachment 4145804i have two of five that came back...


cool, congrats.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Tomatoes are going crazy. My soil is getting better after years of amending it. I'm going all organic. Planting cover crops to overwinter this fall and till back in in the spring. I'm also having salad from the garden to go with the Rib Eye I'm grilling for dinner. Can't wait to grill fresh picked eggplant and zucchini to go along with steamed green beans and corn on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will start amending my soil every year also, now that i plan on staying put for a long time.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My outdoor hydroponics garden just took a leap forward today. I was able to source some 55 gallon HDPE food grade barrels for $10 on Craigslist. So now I've got a reservoir, no more mixing 5 gallons at a time.


I love a good deal.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

I cut my first okra this morning. One pod, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

I can reach 8 foot. Couldn't reach the top tassels on the field corn. It has blown up since the rain got here.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> I can reach 8 foot. Couldn't reach the top tassels on the field corn. It has blown up since the rain got here.
> 
> View attachment 4146287



wow, my largest corn is only waist tall...


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wow, my largest corn is only waist tall...


Half of that has been in the last week. I was worried about it getting big enough to support the pole beans. I think they are going to be alright.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

I hoed the peas, got about half of the green beans done too. I did some more culling on the okra. I think I'm down to one plant every 12-18 inches now. It is hard to kill healthy plants.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

Lots of pictures, but not much time. I will try to post more at a later date.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 6, 2018)

I live on a postage stamp now but I put in a half dozen Park's Whopper Improved, grew a couple last year, very sweet tomato! Also growing some herbs to make Italian sauces and gravies..


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Jun 6, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Tomatoes are going crazy. My soil is getting better after years of amending it. I'm going all organic. Planting cover crops to overwinter this fall and till back in in the spring. I'm also having salad from the garden to go with the Rib Eye I'm grilling for dinner. Can't wait to grill fresh picked eggplant and zucchini to go along with steamed green beans and corn on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent looking garden XT !!!!

Also agree with you on using those African worms....Yeah ! The Red Wigglers eat on the surface....who knows what they are given to ingest ..which is why I stay away from their castings....


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 6, 2018)

Apparently I missed a potato in the garden from last year.. I have A nice looking tater plant growing in with my Swiss chard..I'm still debating on moving it or just let it do its thing and move some of the Swiss chard away from it.. it's pouring buckets at the moment or I would snap a pic real quick .... 
Planted some garlic yesterday by my onions.. the plan is to let them grow and stay put through the winter and harvest them next season.. I've only grown garlic once from seed a few years ago and did the same.. got some huge cloves that year.. this time I planted clove pieces instead of from seed..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's that tater plant next to the chard .. I had a potato last season grow what looked to be a tomato after it had flowered.. never see such a thing ever on a potato plant.. turnes out if the conditions are right this will happen with heirloom potatoes.. anyway I was just trying to remember if I let seed out in the garden instead of a potato.. I'm thinking this because I found a couple more a couple feet apart from each other..


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 6, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Here'sView attachment 4147243 that tater plant next to the chard .. I had a potato last season grow what looked to be a tomato after it had flowered.. never see such a thing ever on a potato plant.. turnes out if the conditions are right this will happen with heirloom potatoes.. anyway I was just trying to remember if I let seed out in the garden instead of a potato.. I'm thinking this because I found a couple more a couple feet apart from each other..View attachment 4147248


Nice taters.

I threw some sprouted taters in a 10 gallon fabric pot of coco just to see if they'd do anything. Well, today I saw the first shoot popping up. My little experimental outdoor hydroponics garden is starting to get not so little.


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 7, 2018)

all heirloom seeds.san marano and beefsteak tomatoes.eggplant yellow red and orange bell peppers.sweet potatoes white potatoes and some zucchini.might get a little something this year.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Jun 8, 2018)

Been harvesting 2 or 3 mixed radishes every other day for 2 weeks. Out of the 40 or so I planted late bout 20 set, hope to get 5 or 6 more from the patch. Going to plant again soon. Letting the fastest 2 growers/bloomers and 2 largest go to seed. Found a mint patch this AM while mowing, hadn't seen it in 10 years or so. I'm gona mark it and pay more attention to the Kentucky Derby next year.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Everyone's garden is looking good.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I did some plowing. Got the new squash, corn, peas, beans and okra plowed.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I potted two Pruden's Purples and a Cherry for friends. Did a couple of Brandywine for myself too.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

My 2nd Muncher of the season. 

 

But the Armenian cucumbers are starting to vine. Won't be long at all now. {I need to side dress while I can still get to them}


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the Nina beans cashed, so I'm down to 13. I did see the first bloom this morning.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Crappy picture, but first bloom on the Nina pole beans.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

The Joe E. Parker New Mexico Chili peppers are growing.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I culled a dozen or so Hatch, and moved the rest out into the sun.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I worked on my new pepper pit. I culled some tomatoes, so added that soil. Also added 10 gallons of mushroom compost and tilled it in with the native soil. {I'm out of peat moss} Will do more when I have more time.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking good, Larry. Things are moving right along.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Melons.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good, Larry. Things are moving right along.


Thanks. Everything will be demanding to be picked. Where did all my free time go?


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

From one day this week. We have been shelling the peas and putting them in the fridge. Tomorrow's picking should be enough for a good mess.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Last year I got spaghetti squash seeds from my BIL. There were two kinds of seeds. The regular spaghetti squash and a variety I had never seen before. Half of them were green with white stripes, and half looked like a zuke, just 1.5 times as large. {there are pictures of them on this thread. Not sure of the page number} 

Anyway, I saved seeds from them, but can not find them now. I ask the BIL if he still had the original seeds. I had bought spaghetti at the Co-Op and planted a few rows of them, but planted a few of his too, just in case they are the long green kind.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Also planted a few rows of Acorn squash.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I planted a couple of my big acorn oaks. One at my old camp and one at the new one.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

I've got a few peach trees at each location too.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Cali Wonder bells are taking their own sweet time.

And picture will not load.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 8, 2018)

I posted this picture last Friday, pumpkins on the left:


This is of those same pumpkin plants one week later:


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow. Some growth there.


socaljoe said:


> I posted this picture last Friday, pumpkins on the left:
> View attachment 4148109
> 
> This is of those same pumpkin plants one week later:
> ...


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Wow. Some growth there.


I'm thrilled with my outdoor hydroponics setup. Plants grow so amazing in coco coir, and the Megacrop fertilizer I'm using is great.


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Cali Wonder bells are taking their own sweet time.
> 
> And picture will not load.


They take a long time to do anything.not a fan.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Cali Wonder bells. Picture from 3 days ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

started a few more things, since we're finally getting some sun, and the slugs are drying up. here's the bean patcheggplant and crookneck squash 
shishito peppers for stir fry, and jumbo jalapenos for poppersmy lilies are blooming samba lilies i just planted. digging here is a matter of finding a spot with no rocks....which could take a while. all those rocks around the plants were in the holes i dug to put them in.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't have any real rocks. We do have limestone and sandrock.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> samba lilies i just planted. digging here is a matter of finding a spot with no rocks....which could take a while. all those rocks around the plants were in the holes i dug to put them in.


Damn, you got rocks.I thought I had rocks, now I see I'm blessed with enriched gravel. 
 

The yarrow, lemon balm and tobacco love rocks, apparently


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

We had peas, green beans, corn, squash and smashed cucumbers for lunch today. All out of the garden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2018)

whats smashed cucumbers?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

i harvested the remainder of my onions, about a dozen cherry tomatoes and a half dozen peppers.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

i harvested the remainder of my onions, about a dozen cherry tomatoes and a half dozen peppers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats smashed cucumbers?


I heard about smashed cucumber salad on NPR's Splendid Table. I told the wife about it and she Googled it. There are tons of recipes. But you cut your cukes in half, then smash them with a heavy pan. Let sit in the fridge for 30 minutes in a strainer to drain. I'm not sure what kind of oils she used. The first one we made we used crushed red peppers, but today we cut up a fresh Jalapeno to go in it. It calls for toasted sesame seeds, but I used Sriracha pumpkin seeds on mine.


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

I gave away more tomato plants today. I'm down to just two more that I have to do something with.

If the little bit of peat moss and mushroom compost I have left is enough to fill in the pit the rest of the way, I will throw some peppers in there. I chopped some corn to make room for another pepper trench too. But I may need to pick up a load of compost before I get it ready. I have 4 Mini Sweet, 5 Habs, and about 45 Hatch ready to transplant. I foresee thrift stores getting a lot of pepper plants in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

wow larry, you are one busy dude...

i also noticed todayt i have a single corn cob on each of my corn plants.

my peanut plants are only about 10" tall. everything in my garden is short, except the cherry tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes. Everything is getting ready at the same time, so I'm picking every day. 

I picked about a gallon of corn this morning. Much of it was the replants I had put in after the frost had slowed down the 1st planting. They never caught up to the other in size, and the ears I was picking today were 3-4 inches long, and they were about 8 inches off the ground. The grass was higher than the ears of corn, so finding them was a chore.


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

I baked tonight. 2.5 ounces of canna coconut oil in a cinnamon crumble muffin mix. They are cooling now, and I had wanted to try one tonight. But I licked the bowl earlier, and now I'm baked.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

wow larry, you are one busy dude...

i also noticed today i have a single corn cob on each of my corn plants.

my peanut plants are only about 10" tall. everything in my garden is short, except the cherry tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

I had to go to town today, so very little garden time. I worked on getting the new pepper pit full of soil mix. I was short on mix, so I shoveled all the mix I had in the pit into big pots, then I filled in about 6 more inches of dirt, and added the mix back to it. Nice and full now. Will put pepper plants in first chance I have.

Picked a few blueberries yesterday {I think}. About a cup. We bought spinach and strawberries to go with them for a fruit salad.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Just to once again give you folks an idea of envious I am of your gardens. I had another frost last night and it isn't suppose to hit +20c here till next month lol 
Cheers


----------



## blake9999 (Jun 12, 2018)

Don't get too envious. It's almost 100 degrees here and I have to water the garden twice a day so it doesn't burn up.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh we will hit 30+c come July, August and September. We also had no snow pack in the Highlands this year when we normally would have 30ft+, so ya I am not yet complaining. It most likely is going to get really ugly dry here unless we have a super wet summer. Still envious of the bounties you folks are reaping already 
Cheers


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just to once again give you folks an idea of envious I am of your gardens. I had another frost last night and it isn't suppose to hit +20c here till next month lol
> Cheers


That is tough. We had to do some banking today. It took about an hour longer than we had planned. The car thermometer said it was 100F when we got back in. That dropped to 88F once we got moving, but still, warm weather.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

A shot of one of my Cheery trees blooming. 
 

I am gonna go see what shots of what I can take for you all who have been so kind to share your plant lives here.

Cheers


----------



## blake9999 (Jun 12, 2018)

My bell peppers are not doing shit again this year. I'm thinking of buying some Tea plants and grow a small hedge of tea there next year. What do you think about that idea?


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> My bell peppers are not doing shit again this year. I'm thinking of buying some Tea plants and grow a small hedge of tea there next year. What do you think about that idea?


I've never thought of growing tea. Would it do good with your weather?


----------



## blake9999 (Jun 12, 2018)

It says it grows in zone 8. I'm in zone 8 on the edge of zone 9


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> It says it grows in zone 8. I'm in zone 8 on the edge of zone 9


Isn't tea mainly grown in India? It gets hot in India, it gets hot where you are. It should do alright.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok so first up is a shot of hops in the back, chives in the front right and thyme in the front left, with some perennial flowers in there. 
 
Next up is my Patriot grape vine. I didn't prune it much this year compared to last year. I am trying to grow it for the vine more then the grapes, even though they were tasty last year. And of course my girl looking at a bird lol
 
Rhubarb patch after harvesting roughly 5lbs. It doesn't get much sun where it is. Like most things here it was planted long before I lived here.
 
Next up is a shot from across the pond of the red and black currant bushes I shared before. I pick most of the black currants from my boat lol Black on the right, red on the left.
 
Another black currant bush I didn't share before.
 
One of the beds I put in this year via compost piles from last year. I am killing the grass for the next bed with galvanized metal roofing sheets. I have spinach, lettuces, and a couple rosemary plants holding the sheets of metal down using my old soil from indoor this past winter, mixed with a bit of compost. The bed has strawberries from a friends farm, cabbage, onions, and parsley in it.
 
My favorite smelling flower finally starting to bloom. They usually bloom by May 24 here
 
And lastly some of those hunnyberry things lol
 

Cheers to by far the most positive thread on here and the great folks sharing in it


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ok so first up is a shot of hops in the back, chives in the front right and thyme in the front left, with some perennial flowers in there.
> View attachment 4150027
> Next up is my Patriot grape vine. I didn't prune it much this year compared to last year. I am trying to grow it for the vine more then the grapes, even though they were tasty last year. And of course my girl looking at a bird lol
> View attachment 4150031
> ...


Nice looking place you have. But who has time for thyme? lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice looking place you have. But who has time for thyme? lol


Thanks. I love it a year in. My little 28 acres of paradise on the ocean. 
I attempted tea thyme this year with a transplant that didn't do so good lol
 

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thanks. I love it a year in. My little 28 acres of paradise on the ocean.
> I attempted tea thyme this year with a transplant that didn't do so good lol
> View attachment 4150047
> 
> Cheers


I love a good pun.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Just to show you warm weather folks the trade off. I got 28 acres with 24 different fruit trees, pond, a 3 bedroom house, garage, for a $322 a month mortgage lol One of the benefits of being as sick as I am, lack of available work isn't an issue.
Cheers


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just to show you warm weather folks the trade off. I got 28 acres with 24 different fruit trees, pond, a 3 bedroom house, garage, for a $322 a month mortgage lol One of the benefits of being as sick as I am, lack of available work isn't an issue.
> Cheers


Hard to beat those rates. Old farm/wood land around here is $2K or better, even when buying 20-40 acres.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Hard to beat those rates. Old farm/wood land around here is $2K or better, even when buying 20-40 acres.


WOW. The real estate rate here have become crazy. I should of paid atleast double what I did, but sadly I knew the old guy who died. I also have 98acres that is one of the first crown grants ever given in North America. Was a working farm until 1954. Some of the most beautiful hand rock picked soil you have ever seen. Roughly 20 acres of it. Also has yellow birch and maple trees that take 3 adults to reach around. I paid 46k for that property. If a person had a million dollars today they couldn't buy the same. It is one of a kind as far as private land here goes. Was planning on living offgrid there when I first got sick. But my health got so bad it wasn't an option. So I grabbed this place down on the shore. I still dream of living in my 20x20 aframe cabin I designed. Half greenhouse, half cabin. Both being 20x20. Sadly it is one of the few intact Acadian forests left here.
Holy ramble lol
Cheers


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ok so first up is a shot of hops in the back, chives in the front right and thyme in the front left, with some perennial flowers in there.
> View attachment 4150027
> Next up is my Patriot grape vine. I didn't prune it much this year compared to last year. I am trying to grow it for the vine more then the grapes, even though they were tasty last year. And of course my girl looking at a bird lol
> View attachment 4150031
> ...


Like that spot buddy..


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 14, 2018)

You guys like root porn?

This is a shot from one of my pumpkin pots. They've been in these 1 gallon pots for 8 days and have filled them with roots. Going into their permanent home tomorrow after work. But for now...


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I transplanted some peppers. Roots were alright, but nothing like that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I put two Habs and 6 Hatch in the old underground greenhouse location.

 

And 2 Hab's, 4 Hatch and 2 Mini Sweets in a new trench.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I did some replanting. I was out of Muncher cucumber seeds, so I used these.



Also Armenian cucumbers and green beans. Lots of skips in both.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I picked the first pole bean yesterday. Soon these will be out producing the green beans.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

Squash seeds from the BIL are up and doing well. Other squash seeds are not as quick sprouting. Only 1-2 sprouts between the acorn and spaghetti.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 15, 2018)

we getting there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> we getting thereView attachment 4151332


nice, wish i had that big a space that wasn't shaded by trees i'm not allowed to cut down...


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

Looking good Thumper. Is your soil that dark naturally, or have you amended it?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> we getting thereView attachment 4151332


Nice setup Thumper. Looks like you spend some time out there.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looking good Thumper. Is your soil that dark naturally, or have you amended it?


I just side dressed with compost an watered straw going down today I don't like weeding


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Nice setup Thumper. Looks like you spend some time out there.


haha this time of yr pretty much live in the garden once I get straw layed down I will be on easy street,labor of love


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> haha this time of yr pretty much live in the garden once I get straw layed down I will be on easy street,labor of love


Yep, once the mulching is done, it's Silk Stocking Avenue for me too. But until then, I did a little side dressing and plowing this morning before work. {and between showers} I got the okra, corn and peas done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 16, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> we getting thereView attachment 4151332


wow, nice


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 18, 2018)

I've been doing a bit of transplanting this weekend. Got my pumpkins into their final home and the cucumbers are set up in their final pots and I set a trellis net facing east for that full morning sun. I'm hoping for a wall of cucumbers.

Also remember these:


Well here they are today. Taking a page out of Larry's book and putting several in one big container.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

look like they're recovering nicely, good work


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look like they're recovering nicely, good work


Thanks. I'm happy that they made a full recovery. Now to see what they do.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2018)

Beans climbing like crazy







My first English cucumber







Corn is growing well







I've harvested a few yellow squash. My Zucchini is about a week away before I can start harvesting. I only planted one this year because one is all me and my girl need. Last year I couldn't give them away I had so many.







I'm having fresh peas for dinner tonight to go with the squash.







A roasted beet salad sounds good. 







All my tomatoes are setting fruit. Some are showing signs of bug activity on the leaves. I'm going to have to get on top of that.












The giant pumpkins are starting to grow almost a foot a day. Well it seems like it. I'm not actually measuring.







I love this time of year. Watching things grow and being able to walk in my backyard and pick dinner. I wish I had the room some of you do. I always try and grow too much and everything gets crammed together and I end up with an unmanageable jungle having to contort my body into positions it doesn't like just to keep from stepping on things when I go out to harvest what's ready. I've identified a couple more areas where I'm going to rip up the grass for more gardening real estate. I'm going to have just a patch of grass about ten feet wider than the patio going to the back of the yard where the grass ends under a few fir trees and I have a little wooded area with ferns. Has anyone ever used a sod cutter? Will the work when you have large rocks under the grass? My backyard is like a riverbed with rocks some the size of basketballs just under the grass. I can rent one for the day for under $100 so it would be money well spent unless the rocks would cause too much of a hassle.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've been doing a bit of transplanting this weekend. Got my pumpkins into their final home and the cucumbers are set up in their final pots and I set a trellis net facing east for that full morning sun. I'm hoping for a wall of cucumbers.
> 
> Also remember these:
> View attachment 4152731
> ...



You did such a good job reviving those maybe you want some more? I still have some starts in the greenhouse. I feel terrible for the plants but I have no place to put them and nobody to take them. I gave away dozens of plants but I still had too many. I'll probably cram them into a big pot and put them on the corner of the patio. I feel like a bad parent.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

my first handful of Thai "prik kee noo suan"....."mouse dropping chilis"....they say for their small size, we'll see as soon as i find a guinea pig to try some. supposed to be about halfway between a jalapeno and a habanero heat wise, with a tart flavor. sounds like good salsa chilis


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my first handful of Thai "prik kee noo suan"....."mouse dropping chilis"....they say for their small size, we'll see as soon as i find a guinea pig to try some. supposed to be about halfway between a jalapeno and a habanero heat wise, with a tart flavor. sounds like good salsa chilisView attachment 4152779


Get a green papaya and make some Som Tum or make some Nam Pla Prik. It's good on a lot of foods. All of a sudden I'm hungry for Thai food. I wish I had a plate of Pad Kaprow Gai (Thai Basil Chicken) in front of me right now.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2018)

Yesterdays picking. {the long ear of corn is field corn} The pole beans are coming on at just the right time. As the green beans are just about all dead. Too much rain for them, the peas and squash.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 18, 2018)

some kind of lime green caterpillar did a number on 2 of my small pepper plants and tomato plants. they may not recover.

the caterpillar didn't....


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

I've got six tomatoes in total, the bigger ones went in a few weeks earlier, thought I'd risk the weather on a couple to get earlier tomates, there were about a month old now. Some basil and oregano (lots of tomato sauce coming!) the basil was having a tough time but it's going to do okay..


----------



## xtsho (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

xtsho said:


>


i'm jealous, don't know if it was slugs or birds, but something fucked up all of my strawberries, got one before w/e got to it. would just be one spot like someone stuck their finger in it.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm jealous, don't know if it was slugs or birds, but something fucked up all of my strawberries, got one before w/e got to it. would just be one spot like someone stuck their finger in it.


Birds or slugs. For birds you can use netting. I got busy on the slugs early on this year removing their hiding spots and an application of iron phosphate pellets. The ones that don't have any EDTA. I don't like using them but we have so many slugs in the Pacific Northwest that something has to be done. I have snails as well. I'm going to wrap the sides of my raised beds with some copper foil to keep the slugs out instead of using iron phosphate in the future.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

i think it was slugs, too. we had an abnormally wet spring, and for a while they were freakin everywhere. it's finally started to dry up, and i don't see nearly as many, and they haven't killed any of my new stuff


----------



## xtsho (Jun 19, 2018)

These onion scapes are going with some beet greens, young horseradish greens, and kale. The onions are going to be grilled along with a Rib Eye steak. The beets from the greens are going to be roasted and then drizzled with Spanish olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Fresh peas are going to be added to yellow squash sauteed in butter with some onion and celery. Once onions start to flower it's best to pull them and enjoy them while they're still good. On the way out to scrounge some potatoes.

Happy Growing!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 19, 2018)

Got a few potatoes. Not the best specimens. A little scab but nothing the peeler can't take care of. I didn't even plant these intentionally. They grew from potato peels I tossed in the garden over the winter. Potato's are some tough plants to come back from just the skin.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)

Couldn't find this anywhere online so I don't think it's a common cannabis pests, so I'm thinking who better to ask then farmers?!

I picked up a cannabis plant this morning and this was on the drip tray underneath it, I think it's a cockroach but I couldn't find it anywhere online, thanks for any info!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Couldn't find this anywhere online so I don't think it's a common cannabis pests, so I'm thinking who better to ask then farmers?!View attachment 4153504
> 
> I picked up a cannabis plant this morning and this was on the drip tray underneath it, I think it's a cockroach but I couldn't find it anywhere online, thanks for any info!


Doesn't look like a cockroach. Looks like a beetle of some sort. Maybe a carpet beetle.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2018)

Lightning bug, maybe..

Looks similar, but head is a bit different, maybe not a lightning bug. 
Scale would help, any reference?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes that's an average sized piece of perlite next to it, so half inch Maybe

I guess my main concern is that it's not any type of a cannabis bug, I killed one late last year at some point as well so I'm thinking it's some kind of a of a roach

Not trying to spam This Thread I kind of thought it would be an easy question or I would have put it somewhere else but where it wasn't a standard cannabis bug I figured all The Gardener's here would know best


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Got a few potatoes. Not the best specimens. A little scab but nothing the peeler can't take care of. I didn't even plant these intentionally. They grew from potato peels I tossed in the garden over the winter. Potato's are some tough plants to come back from just the skin.


Harvested some red and purple ones my self. The rabbits are slowly eating the green leafs. But otherwise super easy to grow. I have another type of purple ones I'll be harvesting this week. Purple mashed potatoes!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Yes that's an average sized piece of perlite next to it, so half inch Maybe
> 
> I guess my main concern is that it's not any type of a cannabis bug, I killed one late last year at some point as well so I'm thinking it's some kind of a of a roach
> 
> Not trying to spam This Thread I kind of thought it would be an easy question or I would have put it somewhere else but where it wasn't a standard cannabis bug I figured all The Gardener's here would know best


it's just a beetle, i wouldn't worry about it eating my weed. it might eat the backing of your carpet, it might eat the inserts out of your shoes, it might eat your books, but i doubt it'll eat your weed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

757growin said:


> Harvested some red and purple ones my self. The rabbits are slowly eating the green leafs. But otherwise super easy to grow. I have another type of purple ones I'll be harvesting this week. Purple mashed potatoes!
> View attachment 4153561


i've always heard the green part of potatoes will kill you, as they're part of the nightshade family....but i guess rabbits aren't people


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the answer couldn't find it anywhere so I figured it was benign

..those are some sweet looking tater's above!

My first tomatos! In a week it went from yellow flower stage to this! They're doing well now ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4153624 Thanks for the answer couldn't find it anywhere so I figured it was benign
> 
> ..those are some sweet looking tater's above!
> 
> I'm getting my first tomatos! In a week it went from yellow flower stage to this! They're doing well now ?


look pretty good. this is the time for a little calcium supplement, to stop bud end rot, although they look pretty good already


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)

Not exactly sure what bud end rot is but I'm going to look it up thanks for the input

I use Miracle Grow (tomato) at recommended dose per gallon every Sunday and Wednesday

They grow in reclaimed Fox Farm ocean Forest it's very lite and they seem to really like it, this is third year doing it this way

Has anyone ever tried tomato spikes ? I'm almost out of my first box of MG, & was thinking of buying them but I've never used them and don't know much about them
I think the name of the company is like Jobe?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

i've seen jobes plant spikes forever, but never used them. you'd think if they really sucked, they wouldn't have lasted since i was a kid, but i have no experience with them, myself.

bud end rot is mostly from not having enough calcium, the spot where the flower drops off the tomato turns black, sometimes it stops there, and sometimes it spreads all over the tomato and they get mushy. looks like your soil is pretty good, but a little extra calcium never hurts tomatoes


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've seen jobes plant spikes forever, but never used them. you'd think if they really sucked, they wouldn't have lasted since i was a kid, but i have no experience with them, myself.
> 
> bud end rot is mostly from not having enough calcium, the spot where the flower drops off the tomato turns black, sometimes it stops there, and sometimes it spreads all over the tomato and they get mushy. looks like your soil is pretty good, but a little extra calcium never hurts tomatoes



Thanks for the input I think I'm going to grab a box just for experiment. Will also continue to water with MG, but will cut feeding to once a week initially and adjust depending how the spikes work?


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 20, 2018)

peas r getting close here, I freeze 15-20 lbs for me an wife last all yr


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always heard the green part of potatoes will kill you, as they're part of the nightshade family....but i guess rabbits aren't people


They grew stong for 2.5/3 months. But between that or cactus i guess is there choice. I tb6ought it was deadly also. I was going to use is as a protection plant and companion plant it. But i see it wont stop them bunnies.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> peas r getting close here, I freeze 15-20 lbs for me an wife last all yrView attachment 4153701


Very nice garden.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look pretty good. this is the time for a little calcium supplement, to stop bud end rot, although they look pretty good already


Save your eggshells for amending the garden. Lots of calcium.


thumper60 said:


> peas r getting close here, I freeze 15-20 lbs for me an wife last all yrView attachment 4153701


Oh man. That's a lot of peas. Sure wish I had more room.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Not exactly sure what bud end rot is but I'm going to look it up thanks for the input
> 
> I use Miracle Grow (tomato) at recommended dose per gallon every Sunday and Wednesday
> 
> ...


Also known as blossom end rot. Squash and the like are real bad to get it, but tomatoes and peppers do too. Epson Salts does the trick.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2018)

I watered everything before I went hiking on Tuesday. But when I got back yesterday, it was all wilted. So I went ahead and laid down a soaker for my pepper pits and trenches. Looked much better this morning. I still have to rake leaves and pinestraw to go on these two.
  

This is how much water I had turned on. We had a good shower this morning. So it's off now.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2018)

Yesterday when I got home, I picked the pole beans. Got about a handful.

 

Then I picked the peas. They are grassy and buggy, and won't be around much longer.

 

Just to be on the safe side, I walked though the pole beans again, just to make sure I hadn't missed any. . . . . Finding beans in the corn is hard.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Do any of you guys have experience using blossom set spray?

I grabbed a bottle to hopefully give me a better chance at getting tomatoes all summer long, as the heat has proven to be problematic when it comes to setting fruit.

Just curious if you've used it and if it worked.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2018)

Never used it. If it works for you, I might might give it a try. My Armenian cucumbers have lots of blooms, but no fruit so far. I think the heat is the culprit.


socaljoe said:


> Do any of you guys have experience using blossom set spray?
> 
> I grabbed a bottle to hopefully give me a better chance at getting tomatoes all summer long, as the heat has proven to be problematic when it comes to setting fruit.
> 
> Just curious if you've used it and if it worked.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Never used it. If it works for you, I might might give it a try. My Armenian cucumbers have lots of blooms, but no fruit so far. I think the heat is the culprit.


I will report back if it makes a noticeable difference. 

I've seen conflicting reports online. Some say it causes the plant to fruit without needing pollination, resulting in a low seed, faster maturing fruit. Others claim it causes no noticable difference in warm weather, but does cause misshapen fruit.

So we'll see what we see.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 22, 2018)

Do you guys top your indeterminate tomatoes?


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Do you guys top your indeterminate tomatoes?


I don't. Why would you? If you want secondary growth, let the suckers grow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2018)

i would if they ever seemed to need to be bushier, i usually have the opposite problem, they try to overgrow each other, have to keep training them to grow in different directions


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would if they ever seemed to need to be bushier, i usually have the opposite problem, they try to overgrow each other, have to keep training them to grow in different directions


Huh...well I guess there is a reason other than "it's too damn tall!".


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope, that's the reason, cuz my cages are 4 ft tall but last year my plants were six or seven feet tall and they fell over on themselves and it caused issues..


.. maybe I'll top one and leave one see what kind of difference it makes ? (Or I suppose I can buy some stakes)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2018)

give it a try, but you may end up having to thin out the lower growth, it'll get crazy thick


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

I've had that problem too. Damn plants get too tall!

You could put another cage on top of the existing ones, upside down, and tie them together. Just a thought.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 22, 2018)

That's a great idea! I already have at least a half a dozen extra cages laying around ..that's a great idea! ..thanks


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

No problemo. Hate to see them lovely plants get decapitated. 

Let us know how it works out for you. You may still need to tie the cage off to the fence behind it, but I think this will work just fine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

I grow in containers now and use Espoma Tomato-tone (3-4-6, 8% Ca) and never had a problem with end rot. When I used to grow in the ground and 7-8' plants, I had some of the smaller gauge wire cages collapse under the weight so like socal says you may want to tieoff/support the stacked cages to the fence. I used to use those green T posts for support

BTW, here's an interesting site by Linda Chalker-Scott Re: Plants and such
https://puyallup.wsu.edu/lcs/


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

I ordered some trellis netting yesterday to use with the tomatoes. The kiddie pools with 5 plants per pool are already way above the cages. Not sure exactly how I'm going to use it, but I'll figure it out. I've got two rolls of it on the way.

https://www.amazon.com/Luster-Leaf-869-Trellis-30-Feet/dp/B008JBV4CA/ref=sr_1_8?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1529765566&sr=1-8&keywords=trellis+netting


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

This was a week ago.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> This was a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 4154908


whoa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whoa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In the future I'm only going to put 4 plants per pool. It's going to be a bitch to pick.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> In the future I'm only going to put 4 plants per pool. It's going to be a bitch to pick.


Year before last I grew one Yellow Pear tomato in a kiddie pool. That son of a bitch made so many tomatoes, I killed it, just so I could get a break from picking. It grew up as tall as the T-post I had it tied to, then it grew back down to the ground.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

I went ahead and gave the BIL squash a light side dressing when I was doing everything else at the beginning of the week. I was real careful to keep it way away from the tender young plants. Looks like I might have got it a little too hot anyway. But the ones that didn't get burned are taking off. I had planted these in the skips of the other {round white} squash. Only had 4 of those, and 2 were real runts. So I culled all of them, and planted more of the BIL seeds in those spots on Thursday. Also did the rest of the half row.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Year before last I grew one Yellow Pear tomato in a kiddie pool. That son of a bitch made so many tomatoes, I killed it, just so I could get a break from picking. It grew up as tall as the T-post I had it tied to, then it grew back down to the ground.



explain the kiddie pool configuration for a dummy... i might need to implement this next year.

i must get my automated timer setup for watering...


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> explain the kiddie pool configuration for a dummy... i might need to implement this next year.
> 
> i must get my automated timer setup for watering...


Each pool holds 45-50 gallons of soil mix. I use them for mixing and storing my soils, so as they get old and have holes in them, I put them out in the garden with plants in them. Practice has shown that covering all exposed plastic with mulch will increase it's life. When putting 4 plants, you just put them on the 4 cardinal compass points. With 5, add one in the middle. The wire legs of the cages will poke though the bottom of the pools, so you just tie all of them together, and put in one stake to hold it all in place.

Let me look back and find a good picture of the young plants in the pools.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

This was in May. Flash picture, but the others were pretty dark.

Most of the time I put down soaker hoses when they are small like this. It was raining so much then, I haven't done it yet. I'll just have to tread them through the best I can.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Pro tip # 478: Wait until the end of summer sales at Walmart to pick up the kiddie pool. I paid five bucks each for all of mine. Not too bad for a 50 gallon pot.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> I ordered some trellis netting yesterday to use with the tomatoes. The kiddie pools with 5 plants per pool are already way above the cages. Not sure exactly how I'm going to use it, but I'll figure it out. I've got two rolls of it on the way.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Luster-Leaf-869-Trellis-30-Feet/dp/B008JBV4CA/ref=sr_1_8?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1529765566&sr=1-8&keywords=trellis+netting


I'm using that same trellis netting for my cucumbers. It's pretty nice.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm using that same trellis netting for my cucumbers. It's pretty nice.


Good to hear that. Most of the time when you are searching Amazon, any product that is an Amazon Choice is going to have pretty good quality for a pretty good price.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Good to hear that. Most of the time when you are searching Amazon, any product that is an Amazon Choice is going to have pretty good quality for a pretty good price.


My thoughts exactly.

Here's a shot of my cucumbers today. I'm blown away that these are less than 1 month old.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Here's a shot of my cucumbers today. I'm blown away that these are less than 1 month old.
> 
> View attachment 4155009


Those do look nice. My first round of cukes are just about toast. The rain did a number on them. But the replants are doing well. I just need the Armenians to start producing.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Those do look nice. My first round of cukes are just about toast. The rain did a number on them. But the replants are doing well. I just need the Armenians to start producing.


I can't wait to get some Armenians going. It's hard to tell from the picture, but I've got 6 plants in each 30 gallon pot. So I'm hoping to have a nice haul of cukes. Got Armenians and Straight Eight varieties going. I'm going to have to learn how to make pickles this year, I love me some pickles.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I can't wait to get some Armenians going. It's hard to tell from the picture, but I've got 6 plants in each 30 gallon pot. So I'm hoping to have a nice haul of cukes. Got Armenians and Straight Eight varieties going. I'm going to have to learn how to make pickles this year, I love me some pickles.


Once you grow Armenians, all other cukes pale in comparison. When I'm having a good year, I will eat two or three in the garden before I ever make it to the house with them.

Google pickle and cucumber recipes. We found lots of good salads online.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

We made some cucumber boats with the Armenians. You mix up a dip and put it in the hollowed out cucumber.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

The wife is home washing peas to get them ready to go in the freezer this afternoon while I'm at work. I called to ask how it was going. She saw a worm as she was looking through them, but covered it up before she had a chance to pick it out. Now she can't find it again. It was funny as hell to hear her tell it. I do hope she finds it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

And I saw small beans on the Nina beans a few days ago. I have to remember to check on them. Planting them away from the garden is great to prevent cross pollination. Not so great when it comes to remembering them.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm digging some more area for gardening. This is what I'm dealing with. It's not fun and since I'm not in my twenties anymore my body lets me know . It's good soil once you get rid of all the rocks.








Cucumbers are coming along fine. Now that it's warmed up they're really starting to grow.








It sure is nice with the irrigation I put in. Turn it on and walk away. I had been hand watering with the hose but that was too time consuming.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . .It sure is nice with the irrigation I put in. Turn it on and walk away. I had been hand watering with the hose but that was too time consuming.


I got soaker hoses down for the peppers a couple days ago. I still have to run some for the kiddie pool tomatoes. The middle pool was wilted pretty bad this morning. And all the Hatch peppers still in pots were in rough shape. I set the worse in pans and filled with water. I'm going to give most of them away tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> I got soaker hoses down for the peppers a couple days ago. I still have to run some for the kiddie pool tomatoes. The middle pool was wilted pretty bad this morning. And all the Hatch peppers still in pots were in rough shape. I set the worse in pans and filled with water. I'm going to give most of them away tomorrow.


I'm sure your peppers in pots look better than mine in the ground. Mine are fried. I started mixing my own fertilizer from organic ingredients. Bought 50 lb bags of kelp, crab meal, alfalfa meal, rock phosphate, guano, etc... I used that to amend the soil and everything is doing great except my peppers. For some reason I decided to toss another handful in the hole when I transplanted my peppers and it was too much. They're starting to come around but I lost at least a month of growth. They're stunted and burned up. I blew it with my peppers this year. Everything else is doing great so I can take comfort in that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I'm sure your peppers in pots look better than mine in the ground. Mine are fried. I started mixing my own fertilizer from organic ingredients. Bought 50 lb bags of kelp, crab meal, alfalfa meal, rock phosphate, guano, etc... I used that to amend the soil and everything is doing great except my peppers. For some reason I decided to toss another handful in the hole when I transplanted my peppers and it was too much. They're starting to come around but I lost at least a month of growth. They're stunted and burned up. I blew it with my peppers this year. Everything else is doing great so I can take comfort in that.


Yea, peppers don't like soil as hot as tomatoes do. When I can, I have two soil mixes. If not, I just add more peat moss or potting soil to my tomato mix to tone it down a little.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm down to about 4 healthy green bean plants. And the young ones are not looking great. About a 1/4 of them have died this week.

The saved seed okra that did make it is making a few pods a day now.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

The bought seed okra is just getting ready. I cut about half a dozen pods this morning, but that number will be increasing rapidly.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

The pole beans are catching their stride. {I left 6-8 big pods to get fully mature before I pick them for seeds} A couple Acorn and one yellow squash. And just about the last of the sweet corn.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

No pictures, but saw the first Armenian cuke. Yea!!!!

And the Nina {Indian Broad} beans are 10-12 inches long. They haven't started to fatten up at all. I hope to see her at the thrift store tomorrow. I'm going to take one of the beans and let her tell me how much longer it needs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I'm sure your peppers in pots look better than mine in the ground. Mine are fried. I started mixing my own fertilizer from organic ingredients. Bought 50 lb bags of kelp, crab meal, alfalfa meal, rock phosphate, guano, etc... I used that to amend the soil and everything is doing great except my peppers. For some reason I decided to toss another handful in the hole when I transplanted my peppers and it was too much. They're starting to come around but I lost at least a month of growth. They're stunted and burned up. I blew it with my peppers this year. Everything else is doing great so I can take comfort in that.


it's early enough to start again, still time to get some peppers, especially if you go around to garden centers and look for decent sized ones to tranplant


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry, but I didn't get a picture of the peppers the wife picked until they were in the fridge. Hard to see, but it's one big bell, and the rest Mammoth Jalapeno and Cayenne.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

I raked up some leaves and pinestraw to mulch the peppers. My contractor can't use the straw close to the edge because of the oak leaves, so. . . . . .
 

I got all that I raked on my "wagon", but it didn't all make it back to the garden. lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

dude, you work all the time !!!!! lol. great production from the garden too...


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> dude, you work all the time !!!!! lol. great production from the garden too...


I did lay down after lunch for 45 minutes. I go to work so I can rest.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> I did lay down after lunch for 45 minutes. I go to work so I can rest.


no shit !!!!! lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok. Little picture update on the outdoor coco/hydroponics stuff.

First we have the beastly pumpkins. Starting to vine out and spread their wings. Gonna be a mini pumpkin patch in the backyard



Next up. Straight Eight and Armenian cucumbers. I've started training them onto the trellis netting and they'll soon be taking over. Dog for scale. 



These are the hempy bucket tomatoes that started all this nonsense. Still trucking along, really healthy plants and some perfect looking tomatoes. For some reason the left-middle plant is refusing to grow vertical.


These are what I'll just call my Death's Door tomatoes. They're growing quick now.


And cap things off with a group shot of the kids...and some broken down, old fencing.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Ok. Little picture update on the outdoor coco/hydroponics stuff.
> 
> First we have the beastly pumpkins. Starting to vine out and spread their wings. Gonna be a mini pumpkin patch in the backyard


That dog is cute. What is it? I like small dogs.

Here's my kids. Brown one is a Chiweenie, Dachshund + Chihuahua. The white one is Chihuahua and I think Boston Terrier. We have the AKC papers for the Chihuahua father and that's it. She was a Second Chance rescue dog I got from the pound. She was abused and it's taken me a couple years of work to get her social. She still bites sometime though. Especially if anyone makes sudden moves towards me. She's bonded with me. She's Daddy's girl.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 25, 2018)

xtsho said:


> That dog is cute. What is it? I like small dogs.
> 
> Here's my kids. Brown one is a Chiweenie, Dachshund + Chihuahua. The white one is Chihuahua and I think Boston Terrier. We have the AKC papers for the Chihuahua father and that's it. She was a Second Chance rescue dog I got from the pound. She was abused and it's taken me a couple years of work to get her social. She still bites sometime though. Especially if anyone makes sudden moves towards me. She's bonded with me. She's Daddy's girl.


They're adorable. I don't think I've ever seen a chiweenie, awesome.

That's my Piper in the pic. She's a Rat Terrier, maybe with some Chihuahua mixed in, she isn't from a breeder, so it's anyone's guess. The Rat Terrier definitely is the dominant side of her character, and she'll hunt for rats/gophers all night if I'd let her.

Here's a shot of her with a gopher she killed.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> They're adorable. I don't think I've ever seen a chiweenie, awesome.
> 
> That's my Piper in the pic. She's a Rat Terrier, maybe with some Chihuahua mixed in, she isn't from a breeder, so it's anyone's guess. The Rat Terrier definitely is the dominant side of her character, and she'll hunt for rats/gophers all night if I'd let her.
> 
> ...


She's a beauty!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 26, 2018)

xtsho said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks. She's a good girl. Funny thing is, I never cared for small dogs until she came along, I always thought of them as nervous, yipey and neurotic. But I've never had a dog with so much character, she can be energetic one minute and ready for a nap the next. We're best buds.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

Lots going on in the garden this week. I used a better powered wagon to haul leaves and pinestraw with.

 

The first load around the Armenian cukes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

Speaking of Armenians. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

We had bad thunderstorms Wednesday night. Laid some of the corn over. {I've got to get this corn side dressed. The other is only a few days older, but is knee high]


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

I did get the corn {in the saved seed okra} cleaned out. That was what was holding me back from side dressing.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

I replanted the acorn and spaghetti squash. Also planted sunflowers in the green bean skips. Which are getting bigger everyday. {the skips, not the beans. They are dying}


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

The wife called and my trellis netting is in. Also my bug bivvy. I really need to walk somewhere and sleep under a tarp.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

the afternoon garden, not much light till after noon, then they get it the rest of the day 
crookneck squash, and a replacement cuke 
miniature egg plant 
pepper replants garlic is doing good, my pumpkins, butternut squash and watermelons aren't doing so great, but they've improved a lot over the last week, i'll see what they do in the next few weeks 
tomatoes are finally stating to grow. this spring sucked, rain all day every day for a damn month 
was about to give up on these cukes, but looks like they're finally doing something 
strawberries are doing ok, hope they put out another run soon. basil and oregano are slow, but going. the onions don't like that spot i guess, have to find them a sunnier spot next year. 
this little bush was stunted by the weather, and still is producing a ton of peppers, got another one started, wonder how many i'll get off of a plant thats not stunted all to hell


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 2, 2018)

Spotted my first Armenian cucumber today. I hand pollinated it, so hopefully it takes.


----------



## too larry (Jul 2, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Spotted my first Armenian cucumber today. I hand pollinated it, so hopefully it takes.
> 
> View attachment 4159261


They grow fast. Mine was the size of yours just a few days ago. I'm picking it tomorrow, ready or not.


----------



## too larry (Jul 2, 2018)

Check out how much taller the New Mexico Chili is next to the others.

 

A few are about ready.


----------



## too larry (Jul 2, 2018)

I found out you need to pick Indian broad beans when they are young and tender. I had taken some up to my little old lady gardening buddy who had gave me the seeds, so I could ask her if they were ready. She wasn't there, so I didn't get to ask her. That was Tuesday, and I didn't get around to picking them until this morning. The wife cooked some with potatoes. They were real good, just the older ones were a good source of fiber.

I saved a few for seeds, but picked everything else.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> They grow fast. Mine was the size of yours just a few days ago. I'm picking it tomorrow, ready or not.
> 
> View attachment 4159285


Cool. I'm always astonished at how fast cukes grow. Can't wait to pick, and summarily eat, this one.


----------



## too larry (Jul 2, 2018)

Blooms and small peas on the 2nd pea patch. The old patch is ready to be mowed along with the corn and green beans. Then I'll till it and plant something else.


----------



## too larry (Jul 2, 2018)

No picture, but I saw a small cucumber on the pickle bush cukes. I got most of them mulched today.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 3, 2018)

Messy cuz I haven't run the edger for a while, it's been 90°+ heatwave for a week here, (I'm not going to die just to whack weeds!) ..it's really hurrying the tomates along tho! 

.. the basil's doing okay now, not enough for a pesto yet but getting there, had a slow start with all the rain this spring


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 3, 2018)

Damn moles are killing my beefsteak tomato plants


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Talprid-Moles-Worms-Shaped-Baits/dp/B002B9COD4

these are recommended by the county ag agent, he says they work great


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

I am a pretty crappy outdoor grower. I have some stuff in containers on the deck, no real place to plant a proper garden here. Posting this so I'm subbed to the thread, will post some pics later.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

man the weather has been awful this year, but it's finally looking better, got my first roma tomato today, the rest are finally perking up and growing, the cucumbers have flowers and little cukes on them, the peppers are perking up, maybe it won't be such a bad year in the garden after all
 dunno what that leaf is from, just thought it was cool


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2018)

Some squash zucchini and squash tomatoes and eggplant


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man the weather has been awful this year, but it's finally looking better, got my first roma tomato today, the rest are finally perking up and growing, the cucumbers have flowers and little cukes on them, the peppers are perking up, maybe it won't be such a bad year in the garden after all
> View attachment 4160129 dunno what that leaf is from, just thought it was cool


 i did roma tomatoes last year and did really well with them.. had a ton and a half of them.. i didn't find any this year, so obviously not growing any sadly..
the heat has been brutal this summer around here, and been pretty dry the last few weeks.. my one cucumber plant's not looking great, but everything else is looking good.. my first year in a long time doing eggplant as i've never had much luck with them, and holy crap, they seem to be growing great for me.. umm, i watched some stupid video on a garden channel, and dude said to top the pepper plants to get more fruit from them, so i tried his advice.. probably should have waited a bit longer before topping them.. oh well, live and learn, but they seem to be doing good.. got a few cucs and grape tomatoes already..


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks like I need to mix up some BT and spray my tomato plants down. Second one I've found in as many days...if there's one hornworm, there's more.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

the corn field and the pumpkin field from june 17th

some of the corn in 6 feet high now

the pumpkin field is 100% green. the vines are starting to invade neighboring gardens


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4160736
> 
> View attachment 4160738
> 
> ...


nice job Buck, you spent some time out there.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

My pickle bush cukes are making now. The Armenians are not keeping up with demand, so it's good to have more in the mix.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

I went from a hand full of okra per cutting to a handful per row this week. Today was the first time there were leftovers.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

2nd round of sweet corn is starting to tassel. This picture is a few days old. Most are tasseling now.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

We had the first New Mexico Chili in a salad with Bell and Jalapeno. Pretty good.

The wife made the first pepper sauce of the year. Used all red Cayenne.

 

The Hatch are taking off. Don't know what I was thinking planting so much pepper.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

wow, i have so far to go in my outdoor garden. 

@too larry ,why you growing on the beach? 

just kidding, i have to get my automated watering system up next year. temps are deadly here if you are plant with little water...


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wow, i have so far to go in my outdoor garden.
> 
> @too larry ,why you growing on the beach?
> 
> just kidding, i have to get my automated watering system up next year. temps are deadly here if you are plant with little water...


That section with the corn and okra had a truck load of mushroom compost spread on it a couple three years ago. It actually has a darker color than the rest of the garden. When I showed the wife how good the corn and okra were growing where I had spread it and how weak the rest of it looked, she said she was going to call and get me a dump truck load of it. It's been 7-8 years since the BIL and I split a load. It was about 300 bucks back then. I'm sure it will be a little more. But still cheaper than the 15 bucks a scoop I'm paying now. {not to mention not having to go to town. Saves gas and time}

And yesterday morning after I got the cukes mulched, I ran the sprinkler, even though we had almost 3 inches of rain Tuesday night. It doesn't hang around long.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2018)

Damn I'm jealous of some of these gardens. I need more room. I have stuff crammed into every available spot in my yard and I still want to grow more. So far this year I've eaten zucchini, yellow squash, beets, onion, peas, kale, lettuce, radishes, and cucumbers from the garden. In a few days I'll be eating fresh green beans as well. I might have some fried green tomato's today. 

My bean machine












I planted some bush beans in a small spot that was available. I'm going to put some more seeds in the ground today wherever I can find a spot.







Gotta have some greens. Some kale. I have some more scattered around also.







Siletz tomato







Stupice







Mortgage Lifter







Assorted Cherry and Grape







English Cucumber







I'm going to stop starting Cukes indoors. The ones on the left were started in the ground from seed and have caught up to and look healthier than the ones on the right transplanted from starts. Putting Cukes out early is a waste of time. They like warmer temps. I always try to play with mother nature but I never win.







Some corn






















My girl wanted me to grow some gourds for her craft projects.







The giant pumpkins are taking over my yard












This sunflower came up on it's own


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Damn I'm jealous of some of these gardens. I need more room. I have stuff crammed into every available spot in my yard and I still want to grow more. So far this year I've eaten zucchini, yellow squash, beets, onion, peas, kale, lettuce, radishes, and cucumbers from the garden. In a few days I'll be eating fresh green beans as well. I might have some fried green tomato's today.
> 
> My bean machine
> 
> ...


You are killing it. I want to do some pole beans on a trellis net. Growing them in the field corn is cool, but the corn is so much bigger, that it sucks up all the food and water, so the beans are playing 2nd fiddle from the start. The old guy who gave me the orange plants grew his pole beans on PVC pipes bent into a dome, with the plants around the edges. He did 3-4 20' links with a cedar post in the middle {with a couple three forks left on it}. It was high enough he could sit on a bucket underneath to pick. It was cool as hell. It made it's own shade. And the beans hand down so you can get to them.

I missed my spring kale and broccoli window. When I had the little 2x4's and plastic greenhouse, I had them all winter into the next spring. Since then I haven't been able to get my timing right and that is what the wife asks for the most.

A couple of days ago I stepped off the dripline on the oak in the middle of the garden. They say to go at least double that before planting. All of the BIL squash were inside that area, and a good deal of the okra and corn. But there are big oaks all along the south side, so if I used that, I wouldn't have much garden left.


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2018)

There is a few sprouts on the last Acorn and Spaghetti squash I planted, but nothing on the sunflowers yet.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> You are killing it. I want to do some pole beans on a trellis net. Growing them in the field corn is cool, but the corn is so much bigger, that it sucks up all the food and water, so the beans are playing 2nd fiddle from the start. The old guy who gave me the orange plants grew his pole beans on PVC pipes bent into a dome, with the plants around the edges. He did 3-4 20' links with a cedar post in the middle {with a couple three forks left on it}. It was high enough he could sit on a bucket underneath to pick. It was cool as hell. It made it's own shade. And the beans hand down so you can get to them.
> 
> I missed my spring kale and broccoli window. When I had the little 2x4's and plastic greenhouse, I had them all winter into the next spring. Since then I haven't been able to get my timing right and that is what the wife asks for the most.
> 
> A couple of days ago I stepped off the dripline on the oak in the middle of the garden. They say to go at least double that before planting. All of the BIL squash were inside that area, and a good deal of the okra and corn. But there are big oaks all along the south side, so if I used that, I wouldn't have much garden left.


I plant kale in late summer so it's strong enough to over winter. That way I can harvest it a couple times in early spring before the bugs take over and I pull it up for other crops. The kale I have growing now is from some starts I planted when I pulled the over wintered kale. Once it warms up I don't have the bug problems specifically aphids, similar bugs, and cabbage worms. I grew Brussels sprouts one year and had to rip them out after they got infested with bugs. Same thing happened this year with most of my lettuce. It turned into a slug nursery. There is no way I can enjoy a salad knowing the lettuce had slugs on it. I have some leaf lettuce starts I'm going to put in pots to have enough fresh lettuce for sandwiches, hamburgers, salad, etc... Once the tomato's are ready it will be time for BLT's.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

xtsho said:


> . I have some leaf lettuce starts I'm going to put in pots to have enough fresh lettuce for sandwiches, hamburgers, salad, etc... Once the tomato's are ready it will be time for BLT's.


where are you raising the pig?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2018)

Some garlic from store bought garlic that sprouted and I just stuck the cloves in the ground. Pretty small but fine for cutting in half and using for making stock.







Had to see how the carrots are doing.







Still pulling beets. I'll roast these on the grill for dinner tonight to go along with the Columbia river Spring Chinook fillet I pulled out of the freezer that a friend traded me for some weed. That, a cucumber salad and some potato's I'm going to dig up, cut into wedges, coat in Spanish olive oil, salt and pepper, and cook on the grill as well. I love this time of year when things you grow end up on your dinner plate fresh from the garden.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where are you raising the pig?


That's the problem. I have to buy store bought bacon. I hoping that in a few years I'll be living on a few acres and will be able to raise my own meat. I would like to cure my own bacon.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 8, 2018)

There's some nice looking stuff in here, I just stumbled across this thread. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 9, 2018)

These two are already growing over the 6-foot fence so I topped last Thursday

she looks like she's doing fine I only top 3 or 4 of the tallest branches at once, I guess I'll pinch off any others as they grow ..hoping to get my first ripe within the next few weeks!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 9, 2018)

The garden is plugging along. Trying to keep up with watering during this little heat wave has been difficult, but we're keeping up.

I've been seeing the most growth on my cucumbers and my Death's Door tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)

xtsho said:


> That's the problem. I have to buy store bought bacon. I hoping that in a few years I'll be living on a few acres and will be able to raise my own meat. I would like to cure my own bacon.


My BIL raises two shoats a year in our old stock trailer. You don't need a ton of space.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)

The wife's break from pea shelling will be over soon.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)

The few green beans still alive are blooming. {this is the beach section of the garden}


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)

I side dressed, hoed and mulched the Armenian replants.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

Did not do much in the garden today. Spent a good deal of time inside helping the wife roast peppers. Turned out pretty good. We did two bells, two jalapeno and two new mexico chili. We learned it is better to do all the same kind, so they don't get ready at different times.

I had gave away a Serrano Chili that was in a sunken pot. I replaced it in the line up with a Hab. Had to rob Peter to pay Paul when it came to soil mix, but I got enough to do both of the Habs. We have been calling the mushroom farm and have ask for the guy that delivers the compost to give us a call, but he hasn't yet. I have about a dozen mini sweet peppers that need tranplsnting, but I don't have the soil.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

I moved the orange trees out to the garden, under the oak. They will get good morning sun now. I just have to remember they are there and water them. I culled them down to just under 60. {used that soil for the Habs too}


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

Also moved the plant that had died and came back from the roots. Not sure what it is. Anyone know?


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

The Hatch Chili's are growing like crazy. Check out how long these peppers are. My first time growing them, but I assume they will get red when ripe.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Also moved the plant that had died and came back from the roots. Not sure what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 4163195


Is that some kind of mint, or maybe something in the mint family?

Regrowing from the roots sounds like a mint...I love them, but man talk about an invasive plant.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Is that some kind of mint, or maybe something in the mint family?
> 
> Regrowing from the roots sounds like a mint...I love them, but man talk about an invasive plant.


I was thinking someone gave it to me, but I did have some mint growing in the garden a few years ago. Everyone told me to get rid of it, or it would take over. I might have potted it up. I'll crush up a leaf and see.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 11, 2018)

The pumpkin patch is taking over my little garden area. 
 

Also spotted my first pumpkin today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Is that some kind of mint, or maybe something in the mint family?
> 
> Regrowing from the roots sounds like a mint...I love them, but man talk about an invasive plant.


i was thinking the same thing, but i'll be damned if i can find a matching picture.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The pumpkin patch is taking over my little garden area.
> View attachment 4163786
> 
> Also spotted my first pumpkin today.
> ...


Yeah they'll do that.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2018)

At least I don't have to mow this part of the yard.







These giant pumpkins start out really yellow and then slowly fade into orange as they get bigger. I'll have to dig up last years photo's.







My little slice of the planet. Looking at my garden. It's sure nice standing in the shade under the awning I just built. Before you couldn't sit on the patio when the sun was out and it was over 90 degrees F like it is today. Please ignore the unfinished electrical work on the top left. The security light I bought at a local big box store broke when I went to install it. Made in China doesn't mean Made To Work.

I've recently ordered an all metal and waterproof light from a company manufacturing somewhere in the states. Tracking says it should be here Saturday.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 12, 2018)

xtsho said:


> At least I don't have to mow this part of the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great. Well done.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking great. Well done.


I have to grow a few things for my girl. She likes to decorate for Halloween so I have to grow her pumpkins. Gotta keep the women happy. Life is easier if you do.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 13, 2018)

Because of this thread and because of what Rodger said about Jobes tomato spikes being around forever, I found it usual that so many obviously skilled gardeners here have never tried it ?

.. so I bought them and I'm going to give them a try I put a link to a thread I made about them hoping to get input from people who have used them, they're coming Amazon Prime Saturday will put them in immediately and will update with pictures at the Jobes thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jobes-tomato-spikes.971498/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

i've never tried them because i like control, time released nutes kind of make me nervous. i'd try them in my garden, or in a house plant, and if i liked them there, i might try them in my weed, but to be honest, i probably wouldn't, just because i like to be in control of what they get, and when they get it


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 13, 2018)

I hear that, I've always been kind of curious about them so time to give em' a try.. not much bad about them from what I could gather and two people told me they knew somebody who put them in pot plants and houseplants respectively, but still no one who's actually used them? ..so I'll give em a try out in the yard see what happens, I'm curious about things like this and once I get it in my mind I just got to do it or I'll keep wondering about it


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking the same thing, but i'll be damned if i can find a matching picture.


I tasted a leaf. It's not mint.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2018)

too larry said:


> Also moved the plant that had died and came back from the roots. Not sure what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 4163195


Looks like Lemon Balm


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Because of this thread and because of what Rodger said about Jobes tomato spikes being around forever, I found it usual that so many obviously skilled gardeners here have never tried it ?
> 
> .. so I bought them and I'm going to give them a try I put a link to a thread I made about them hoping to get input from people who have used them, they're coming Amazon Prime Saturday will put them in immediately and will update with pictures at the Jobes thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/jobes-tomato-spikes.971498/


I've used them with veggies before. I think I picked up a bunch of them at a thrift store. I can't really remember how they did.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2018)

The little tomato's are ripening up.

Sun Gold







Sweet 100







Sweet Mojo


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Looks like Lemon Balm


It does. There are little clusters of flowers or something forming. Not the best picture.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been picking a few Cherry and Yellow Pear tomatoes for a couple of weeks, but these are the first Brandywine and Pruden's Purple. {all the green Jalapenos fell off of the bushes after I forgot to turn the soaker hose back on after I re-did everything a couple three days ago.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been eating small melons just about everyday now. But there are not a lot of the pretty ones. This is just the 2nd one to make to the house.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

I had one kiddie pool of tomatoes that had got out of control. I was out of cages when they were small, and they got too big to do anything with. I culled two of the five and put the others in the ground. Not sure if they are gong to make it. But i took a good sized root ball with them.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

I added the usual amendment, all the used soil I could round up and 10 gallons of Sungro potting soil to get it back to full. Then put in 4 mini sweet peppers. I got in the soaker hoses from the start this time around. One short hose was not long enough for two pools, so there is a little overkill.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2018)

Some funny shaped cucumbers. 







I've never grown gourds before. They take up valuable space but the girl wanted them. I don't have any use for them. Maybe I'll make a bong out of one.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 13, 2018)

Speaking of cucumbers...

Have any of you guys grown any parthenocarpic varieties of cucumber? If you're unfamiliar with the term, that'd be a cucumber that doesn't require pollination to bear fruit and grows seedless fruits. 

I've purchased a few different varieties and am looking forward to trying them out. Just curious to know if anyone has experience and how it worked out.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

The heat is doing a number on my older cucumber vines. I've picked several of those round ones this week.

I have a gourd growing spot a good way away from the rest of the garden. But this year I have the Indian broad beans out there. I want to make sure I have a good seed supply. {I just need to remember to water them}


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Speaking of cucumbers...
> 
> Have any of you guys grown any parthenocarpic varieties of cucumber? If you're unfamiliar with the term, that'd be a cucumber that doesn't require pollination to bear fruit and grows seedless fruits.
> 
> I've purchased a few different varieties and am looking forward to trying them out. Just curious to know if anyone has experience and how it worked out.


Nope. Never heard of it. I do like the pickle bush cukes. Kind of sort of. They are little, but each vine has a ton of blooms, so should make pretty good. {I have a picture, but can't find it}


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 13, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nope. Never heard of it. I do like the pickle bush cukes. Kind of sort of. They are little, but each vine has a ton of blooms, so should make pretty good. {I have a picture, but can't find it}


They're supposed to bear fruit earlier in the season and tend to fruit a lot at one time, according to some article I read. I'm sold on the idea of not needing a pollinator to set fruit. I'd tend to think that'd work well in the hotter months when pollination can be pretty hit or miss.

Here's one I purchased:
https://www.rareseeds.com/monika-cucumber/

Another:
https://www.harrisseeds.com/products/12375-cucumber-excelsior-f1-organic?variant=28919205585

And this one:
https://www.harrisseeds.com/products/12329-cucumber-gherking-f1?variant=29071815185


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Speaking of cucumbers...
> 
> Have any of you guys grown any parthenocarpic varieties of cucumber? If you're unfamiliar with the term, that'd be a cucumber that doesn't require pollination to bear fruit and grows seedless fruits.
> 
> I've purchased a few different varieties and am looking forward to trying them out. Just curious to know if anyone has experience and how it worked out.


Interesting. I think I'll get a pack and give them a try. 



too larry said:


> The heat is doing a number on my older cucumber vines. I've picked several of those round ones this week.
> 
> I have a gourd growing spot a good way away from the rest of the garden. But this year I have the Indian broad beans out there. I want to make sure I have a good seed supply. {I just need to remember to water them}


It's been hot here and I let them dry out the other day.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 14, 2018)

Jut picked the first of green beans. These are Blue Lake pole beans.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Jut picked the first of green beans. These are Blue Lake pole beans.


Other than sweet corn, green beans are my favorite part of the garden.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

My peppers are rolling on. This as just the 2nd time I had picked New Mexico Chili and Serrano. Should have Hatch's soon. Habs and Mini Sweet just started to bloom.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 15, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Some funny shaped cucumbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres a farm up the rd from me that makes bird feeders out of them they dry up like wood


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> Other than sweet corn, green beans are my favorite part of the garden.


I hear you there. I sure enjoyed them last night with dinner.



too larry said:


> My peppers are rolling on. This as just the 2nd time I had picked New Mexico Chili and Serrano. Should have Hatch's soon. Habs and Mini Sweet just started to bloom.
> 
> View attachment 4165624


Those are Cayenne on the right? 

My peppers are making a comeback. Starting to grow pretty good and I think I'll be getting a late harvest.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . .Those are Cayenne on the right? . . . .. . . . ..


Yes, Cayenne. We made one bottle of hot sauce last week with just them. This week we made some in pint mason jars using several kinds of peppers. Mamma used to make sauce with mostly sweet peppers with only one or two hot peppers.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 15, 2018)

My first pickings from the garden. Got a super late start this year, but things are moving right along.


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My first pickings from the garden. Got a super late start this year, but things are moving right along.
> 
> View attachment 4165837


That first garden fresh salad of the year is great. Today we had our first 100% out of the garden salad {no onion} and the first mess of peas out of the 2nd patch. I'm way behind this year too. I'm on my third pea patch by this time most years.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> That first garden fresh salad of the year is great. Today we had our first 100% out of the garden salad {no onion} and the first mess of peas out of the 2nd patch. I'm way behind this year too. I'm on my third pea patch by this time most years.


The cuke got sliced up and munched on. The Black Krim tomato went onto delicious BLTs.


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The cuke got sliced up and munched on. The Black Krim tomato went onto delicious BLTs.


Sounds good. Our salad was cherry and brandywine tomatoes, bell and jalapeno peppers, Armenian and picklebush cukes. Also had the Indian broad beans cooked with potatoes, okra and a pot of peas. {all of that but the potato was out of the garden} The wife has been cooking the okra in the nuker. Just put a littler olive oil in a glass bowl. Add salt, pepper, garlic, parm or whatever, cover with stretch wrap leaving a gap at the ends. Then cook on high for 3-5 minutes, according to how much you have. Pretty damn good.

I have been eating salad, stir-fry, broad beans and okra everyday for lunch for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)

The kiddie pools of tomatoes are doing a self lollipop. Makes it easier to see the fruit hanging on the inside.

 

The Yellow Pear are splitting real bad. I eased off on the soaker hose just a hair. {it's raining now, so I might have to turn them off for a while}


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 18, 2018)

got some rain first in over a month!greened it right up


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> got some rain first in over a month!greened it right upView attachment 4167229


You guys are killing me! Please stop posting pictures showing all the space you have for your garden! I'm just a city boy with no more room in my backyard and I'm getting extremely jealous!

Nice garden you have there. What's in those pots in the back middle top of photo?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm noticing some blossom end rot in my tomatoes, what would be the best way to treat that and if with calcium I only have the basic GH Cal Mag, should I foliar feed with that?

What is the powdered calcium about, and how would I use it? (Is this the right type?)


Roger I know you mentioned calcium to me probably a good month ago in this thread but I couldn't find it, any recommendations would be appreciated ..thanks


----------



## xtsho (Jul 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I'm noticing some blossom end rot in my tomatoes, what would be the best way to treat that and if with calcium I only have the basic GH Cal Mag, should I foliar feed with that?
> 
> What is the powdered calcium about, and how would I use it? (Is this the right type?)
> View attachment 4167812
> ...


 Calcium carbonate works. https://www.amazon.com/Calcium-Carbonate-Additive-ORGANIC-content/dp/B00PKLH5D4?th=1 

You can crush up some Tums antacid tablets and mix that in around the plants and water it in. It dissolves fast and plants can use it almost immediately. Calcium nitrate is fast acting as well but you may not need the nitrogen. 

In the future you can use eggshells powdered up and put into the hole when you plant your tomatoes. Since I've been doing that I haven't had any issues with blossom end rot.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 19, 2018)

The cucumbers have taken over the trellis netting, doing just what I'd hoped, albeit a bit quicker than I'd planned for.

 

Finally seeing some fruit set on the Straight Eights. I've had a lot of aborts up to now.

 

And the Armenians are plugging away. Pretty happy with these.




What blows my mind is that these cucumber plants are still less than 2 months old. I started the seeds at the end of May, like 28/29th.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

my garden is dead af.. temps around 107 this week...


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my garden is dead af.. temps around 107 this week...


I know what you mean, just relocated to Southern California was trying to wait a little bit to get my garden started but the temps are right at if not above 100 everyday.


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my garden is dead af.. temps around 107 this week...


Yeah my garden is starting to burn up now no matter how much water I give it. I think the tomatoes are done. Going to chop them and get the ground ready for the fall crop.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> That first garden fresh salad of the year is great. Today we had our first 100% out of the garden salad {no onion} and the first mess of peas out of the 2nd patch. I'm way behind this year too. I'm on my third pea patch by this time most years.


yeah, it seems like everything is about a month and a half behind where it would usually be, i just got my first cucumber the other day, by now i should be sick of them, giving them away


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my garden is dead af.. temps around 107 this week...


well its not completely dead, my peanuts are still kicking...


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 20, 2018)

It's 100 degrees here today, 108 with the heat index. I'm watering my peer brussel sprouts three times a day to keep them from shriviling up in the heat. They just starting to make little sprouts down the stalk.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2018)

I was struggling to keep up with the watering during the recent heat wave we had here in Portland. My dripper system couldn't keep up so I had to soak everything by hand a couple times. I made it through okay. Things are really kicking out. So much that we can't eat it all and my girl has been taking produce to work to give away.

I'm turning green from all the beans I've been eating. I have to stand on the bucket to pick the ones at the top of my bean machine.







They grow so fast and I still have a big bag I already picked. I better go get a bowl







I find the gourds to be pretty cool looking. I told my girl I have dibs on this one to make a bong out of







Some are double bubbles







Cucumbers have done well. Gave a bunch of those away.












I thought it was game over with my green and red peppers but they are making a comeback. I even have gotten a few jalapenos and more are ready. My Ancho, Poblano, Serrano, and Carolina Reaper are all coming back, flowering and setting fruit. They have also doubled in size the last couple weeks. So it looks like it will be late but I'll still get my peppers.












Sungold







These Stupice _(Pronounced "stoo-PEECH-ka") A native of Czechoslovakia)_  are interesting. They're not that big but they're meaty and tasty. Kind of like a tiny beefsteak tomato. They grow in clusters like cherry tomatoes. The plants are loaded with them.







The pumpkins keep getting bigger.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

I started a bunch more seeds in cups earlier this week. 15 cups/ 3 seeds per cup of Armenian cucumbers, Acorn squash, Spaghetti squash and {43 seeds of} SMR 58 cukes. 

 

Today I planted a pack of Cilantro seeds in a tray of soil.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

After a week of half a day of sunlight, I moved the orange trees and mini sweet peppers into full sun. I grouped them around the peppers so I can hit everything with the sprinkler.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

dude, you are the busiest person i know


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

and you're killing it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> dude, you are the busiest person i know





Sour Wreck said:


> and you're killing it !!!!!!!!!!!


Most years I hit the wall in August, and just walk away from the garden. 

I'm hoping to get the new stuff set up where it's easier to deal with. The plan is to put the cukes out in the broad bean patch using netting tied to the fence. I already have two sprinklers setup and mulch around the beans. I just need to amend the soil along each side and bring in a little more mulch.

The reason I am having to plant more squash is mine isn't doing shit. What has came up isn't really growing like it should. {the seeds are new, and not coming up very good. In the cups I will be able to tell if it's the seeds or poor soil or too hot temps} 

I am making a few cukes, but not like I should be. The Picklebush was a flash in the pan. Two to three weeks of good fruit, then they all died. The last round {Tendergreen} are just now maturing. We had one at lunch today.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most years I hit the wall in August, and just walk away from the garden.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the new stuff set up where it's easier to deal with. The plan is to put the cukes out in the broad bean patch using netting tied to the fence. I already have two sprinklers setup and mulch around the beans. I just need to amend the soil along each side and bring in a little more mulch.
> 
> ...


it was 108 here today. i already hit the wall. but my peanuts still live on...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 22, 2018)

A few shots of my little garden.
A bed with parsley, onions, cabbage, strawberries, and one broccoli plant. Lettuces, kale, cilantro, and sunflowers in the containers. A tomato plant is strung to an apple tree to left.
 
Found a junco nest in my lettuce. It had 4 eggs last I looked.
 
Some tomatoes , basil, and two pepper plants.
 
First year of producing plums for this tree
 




Cheers


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

We had a strong storm come through yesterday while I was at work. Corn, peas, tomatoes and peppers all laid down. I did some quick half assed repairs to get tomatoes off the ground, but it was almost dark when I got in. Will do more tonight when I get home.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Both trays of cukes are up. Looks to be near 100% germination.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

And Hatch peppers do turn red.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> We had a strong storm come through yesterday while I was at work. Corn, peas, tomatoes and peppers all laid down. I did some quick half assed repairs to get tomatoes off the ground, but it was almost dark when I got in. Will do more tonight when I get home.
> 
> View attachment 4169371
> 
> ...


u should have known better! gotta stake them matters just like the other plants I get more damage trying to stand them back up


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 22, 2018)

sunflowers doing good top of gh is 9ft


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u should have known better! gotta stake them matters just like the other plants I get more damage trying to stand them back up


I had one stake in each of the kiddie pools, with all the cages tied together. The dirt gave way and the stakes slipped. I used the opportunity to cut out a lot of the Yellow Pear. It had grown over the top of all the other tomatoes.

But yea, I have to put in some T-posts and run the trellis netting around everything.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> View attachment 4169424 View attachment 4169427


Do you do anything special when planting sunflowers? I planted a few, and they didn't come up. If I had thought of it, I would have put a few seeds in cups when I did the other stuff.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Do you do anything special when planting sunflowers? I planted a few, and they didn't come up. If I had thought of it, I would have put a few seeds in cups when I did the other stuff.


I started those in march indoor, late April put right in the ground inside green house the packet said giant so they ya go.larry we got some of the best soil in the world here,but man some shitty growing weather


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

When I was straighten up the peppers I broke off one of the Hatch. I went ahead and ate it. It was pretty mild until I got down to the seeds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

no squash growing yet, but the bee's are out there doin their thing, so it's just a matter of time


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 25, 2018)

Just bought this, how do I use it to stop blossom-end rot on tomatoes?

Was planning on spraying it on initially? Also adding it to nutrient solution.. I have never used this before, will this work ?

What's the proper ratio for both spraying and watering in? -thanks in advance for any info!



First tomato yesterday, planted them 14th of May (as sweet as it looks!  BLT's today!)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

just water with it once a week, at about 200 ppm, it's got a lot of N so replace a feeding with it.

https://www.fertilome.com/product.aspx?pid=7dc115e5-1fcb-434f-9da7-3ed4c3c0d64f
i use this once a week, get around the N that way


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just water with it once a week, at about 200 ppm, it's got a lot of N so replace a feeding with it.
> 
> https://www.fertilome.com/product.aspx?pid=7dc115e5-1fcb-434f-9da7-3ed4c3c0d64f
> i use this once a week, get around the N that way


Thanks for the information! I looked at that type product too (I think it was from bodine) but I wasn't sure which way to go, and they just shipped this stuff and they won't take it back




Was hoping to also use this 'indoors' by replacing the GH Flora Grow part with this, will that work ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Thanks for the information! I looked at that type product too (I think it was from bodine) but I wasn't sure which way to go, and they just shipped this stuff and they won't take it back
> 
> View attachment 4170879
> 
> ...


probably. i use it with jack's, in veg. if you're mixing it with anything, add the cal-nit first, and make sure it's dissolved good before you add anything else


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably. i use it with jack's, in veg. if you're mixing it with anything, add the cal-nit first, and make sure it's dissolved good before you add anything else



Got it, Thank you!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)

Made my first batch of pickles today from the garden. I guess I'll find out if I did good in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sounds good. Our salad was cherry and brandywine tomatoes, bell and jalapeno peppers, Armenian and picklebush cukes. Also had the Indian broad beans cooked with potatoes, okra and a pot of peas. {all of that but the potato was out of the garden} The wife has been cooking the okra in the nuker. Just put a littler olive oil in a glass bowl. Add salt, pepper, garlic, parm or whatever, cover with stretch wrap leaving a gap at the ends. Then cook on high for 3-5 minutes, according to how much you have. Pretty damn good.
> 
> I have been eating salad, stir-fry, broad beans and okra everyday for lunch for a couple of weeks now.


I thought of this post a few days ago when picking some tomatoes and cukes. I ended up making a nice little tomato and cucumber salad using black krim tomatoes, Armenian cucumbers, red onion, salt, pepper, olive oil, red wine vinegar and some crumbled feta. Mix it all up and let it set in the fridge to marinate, damn tasty.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> My pickle bush cukes are making now. The Armenians are not keeping up with demand, so it's good to have more in the mix.
> 
> View attachment 4161264


 my cucs aren't doing well at all this year.. started off with four plants, and i'm down to two, and only one really dong well.. they started off with these weird spots / discolored leaves, and they didn't ever really seem to take off doing good, minus the one of course.. strange thing, on the walks with the dog, i noticed my neighbors cucs that were looking great all seemed to die back as well.. .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no squash growing yet, but the bee's are out there doin their thing, so it's just a matter of time
> View attachment 4170543


 i've had a bunch of summer squash and had a few zuchinni so far .. they're doing pretty good..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2018)

umm, pix are obviously an eggplant, lol, some squash and zuchini and a few peppers and a cucumber, plants are i think those are the summer squash, with the tomatoes to the right and last pix is the eggplant plants..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2018)

oh yeah, had started some stuff indoors from seed early spring, and planted everything that came up and was doing well.. used the soil from a few of things that never germ'ed on a few outdoor house plants, and like a week or two ago, noticed that i had a cucumber plant growing out of an orchid, lol, so the other day i carefully dug it out and planted it out in the garden, i'll see how it does..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

i bet toilet paper sales peak in the late summer/early fall


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 26, 2018)

We finally got some hot humid weather. What a difference in growth it makes for these tomatoes, basil, and green peppers. Everything in this picture was brown and barely had a leaf on it after our last really late frost in the second week of june.
 
 

Gotta love reusing your indoor soil lol I added nothing but crushed oyster shells to this soil from this past winter.
Cheers


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 27, 2018)

The cucumbers are becoming too much work for too little return. Cutting them down and will start some new ones around September. Picked up several varieties of parthenocarpic cucumbers to try out.

If any of you guys are interested in trying some parthenocarpic cucumbers, shoot me a pm. I'm going to have a lot of seeds, and I'd be happy to share some out.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i bet toilet paper sales peak in the late summer/early fall


I've found that when I'm eating a pint of okra at every meal, I spend more time on the shitter working Sudoku than actually shitting. That part of it is over pretty quick.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> my cucs aren't doing well at all this year.. started off with four plants, and i'm down to two, and only one really dong well.. they started off with these weird spots / discolored leaves, and they didn't ever really seem to take off doing good, minus the one of course.. strange thing, on the walks with the dog, i noticed my neighbors cucs that were looking great all seemed to die back as well.. .


I've been replanting about once a month. They look great for a couple three weeks, then start to slide. This time I planted in cups. Sunday, Monday and Tuesday are good transplanting days, if my memory is working.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Today's pepper picking. I've been giving away as many as I can, but it looks like we will have to make poppers and pepper sauce soon.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

I always miss a few pods of okra and it's too big next go round.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

I picked the first two ears of sweet corn off the 2nd planting. Could have gone a day longer, but I work all weekend.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Habs are not too far from ripe. The two in the pit anyway. The ones in the trench are a bit behind them, and the ones in pots by the big oak are a little behind the ones in the trench.

Picture is not wanting to load. I'll try again later.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Here it is. I have these 2 in the new pit, 2 in the trench and 2 in pots over by the oak tree. These are saved seed Habs, so. . . . .


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

These can't ripen fast enough.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 29, 2018)

I cut down one of my hempy bucket tomatoes, it hasn't produced anything for a while and had nothing on it. Anyway, I snapped a pic of the rootball...pretty cool.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2018)

Today was the day my tomatoes decided to start producing. These are Brandywine and Pruden's Purple, but also got about a quart of cherry and yellow pear. We had to cut around a few splits, but I finally had a tomato that needed slicing.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2018)

Yesterday, today and tomorrow are good transplant days. The plan was to get most of the Armenian and regular cukes in the ground today, then work on Acorn squash tomorrow. I was backed up on my F1 watching, so didn't get in the garden until after 0900. It took until lunch just to pick over everything, then there was a huge thunderstorm. Although the nap was nice, it would have been better to have got some of those in the ground. 

And tomorrow is a shopping day. 

{I did pick up two truck loads of mushroom compost last week, so at least I have something to work with when I do get them done}


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 30, 2018)

Chopped my Armenian cukes today. My niece and nephew helped me plant some more cucumber seeds. Trying 5 parthenocarpic varieties.

My main goal this go round is to work on suckering the plants to avoid them growing in every direction. I think this approach will be more efficient for my vertical trellis growing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2018)

Some cherries
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2018)

Some cherries
View attachment 4174191 

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 31, 2018)

thought my garden was dead. with temps over 100F i quit watering. jalepenos, serranos and 1 orange banana pepper. still have peanut plants doing their thing also


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2018)

It's been extremely hot for the last couple weeks. 90 degrees fahrenheit or hotter for a couple weeks. It's been quite a chore to make sure everything has been watered adequately. My drip system wasn't close to keeping up so I found myself out in the garden in the evening fighting bugs while standing there with the hose. Fortunately everything came through just fine. I was even fertilizing weekly. Plants sure liked it. I'm not looking forward to my July water bill. 

I'm using the ladder to pick the beans. 







Cucumbers are still going crazy. I've been giving them away.












Everyone thinks the gourds are cool







The kale is still growing good. I have another area with about ten plants.







I thought my peppers were done early on in the season but they made a comeback.

Green







Serrano's







Anaheim







The volunteer Sunflower is over ten feet tall







The tomato's have gone nuts. There is no possible way my girl and I will be able to eat them all.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2018)

Everyone is looking good. I pulled the pickle bush cukes today, and got some soil mix down. Didn't get any transplants done.

It was light rain showers this morning, so I worked on a soil mix under the pole barn, then got a little work done in the garden between showers. I'm getting a couple three ears of corn a day. First of the corn in the skips of the saved seed okra. It's mostly the two color variety.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 1, 2018)

How often do you replant cukes during the season, Larry?

I'm starting to think that my way of planting once and keeping those plants around the whole season might not be the way to go. Going forward, I'll be working on rotating out old plants with new to try and get better, more consistent yields. Is that something you think is a good idea?


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> How often do you replant cukes during the season, Larry?
> 
> I'm starting to think that my way of planting once and keeping those plants around the whole season might not be the way to go. Going forward, I'll be working on rotating out old plants with new to try and get better, more consistent yields. Is that something you think is a good idea?


I've been planting about once a month. I try to stagger the planting so the new patch comes in before the old one cashes. The rain is doing a number on mine. I get a couple three good weeks out of a patch, then they start to slide. This is what was left of my pickle bush cukes.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2018)

I had halfway planned on putting the cukes in the patch with my Indian broad beans, but I was afraid I would forget to check on them.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah, that sounds like the way to go. Between March and November, I could probably get a good 5 rotations in.

I need to start thinking in terms of production. If a plant isn't producing, it gets cut down and replaced. I'm not growing flowers here.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2018)

Just went out and picked this from the garden. I've not been keeping up and some of the cucumbers and beans got larger than I would like. I'll pickle the big beans and use for Bloody Mary garnish. For the cucumbers I'll peel and scrape the seeds out. Then slice into 1/4 - 1/2 inch pieces and make cucumber kim chi.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yeah, that sounds like the way to go. Between March and November, I could probably get a good 5 rotations in.
> 
> I need to start thinking in terms of production. If a plant isn't producing, it gets cut down and replaced. I'm not growing flowers here.


My cucumbers have usually stopped producing around this time of year but they keep going. This year I've been giving small weekly feedings of Jobe's Organic All Purpose 4-4-4. I just scatter it around and water it in. It seems to have kept them producing really well. They are heavy feeders.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2018)

xtsho said:


> My cucumbers have usually stopped producing around this time of year but they keep going. This year I've been giving small weekly feedings of Jobe's Organic All Purpose 4-4-4. I just scatter it around and water it in. It seems to have kept them producing really well. They are heavy feeders.


I think a big part of my problem was the heat. July was exceptionally hot this year, for a week straight we hit over 105°. They were putting out a decent amount of female flowers, and I've had a lot of bees around the get pollination going, but the fruit just wasn't taking.

We can all find out pretty soon if I'm on the right track with my new plan, or if I crash and burn.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

I can't remember if I mentioned it, but on Monday of last week I picked the Indian broad beans I was saving for seeds. I started with one pod, so with 6 now, I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 2, 2018)

I was thinking of growing peas next year, but I won't be looking forward to all that shucking.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I was thinking of growing peas next year, but I won't be looking forward to all that shucking.


Yeah the shucking is a hassle but the reward is worth it. Speaking of peas. I just realized I had a container in the fridge I forgot about. They've started sprouting. I think I'm going to sow them somewhere and hope for a fall harvest. I'm not very optimistic that they'll do anything but what the heck.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I was thinking of growing peas next year, but I won't be looking forward to all that shucking.


My pea patch went toes up this week. Just too much rain. And they were almost weed free. As soon as I get the corn and all the other spent stuff mowed, I'll put in another pea patch. The wife does most of the shelling. I do help out if I'm around when she's doing it.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

The broad beans are like greenbeans, you just have to pick them really young, or they are too tough. With them away from the garden {so the seeds would be true} I don't always think of them in time, so there are always a few that are too big already, and go into the compost pile.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 3, 2018)

The next round of cukes are up.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The next round of cukes are up.
> 
> View attachment 4175550


Mine are needing to be transplanted. Today and tomorrow are good days, but I worked until 0230 this morning, and other than picking what had to be picked, didn't do shit in the garden today. Tomorrow is a hell of a long day at work too, and the wife want to go see her cousin's new house on Sunday, so. . . . . .


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Mine are needing to be transplanted. Today and tomorrow are good days, but I worked until 0230 this morning, and other than picking what had to be picked, didn't do shit in the garden today. Tomorrow is a hell of a long day at work too, and the wife want to go see her cousin's new house on Sunday, so. . . . . .


I figure I have about a week before these need transplanting. Then it's game on.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

I threw away about a gallon of split tomatoes. {the wife is making some headway in her effort to talk me into spending the money for a greenhouse. I did talk to a contractor buddy about used windows, so we might do this this fall}

I'm getting corn everyday right now. The patch looks like it has a couple more weeks in it.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

The broad beans are the only thing that is really loving the rain. 

 

It is easy to miss one, and a day or two is all it takes to get too big.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm thrilled at how fast seedlings grow. Just yesterday they'd all popped up, and now they've gotten noticeably bigger. I'm growing in coco coir again, so they got their first diluted feeding today.

I want to try and document this a bit better to keep track of how things go.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)

I've got to step up my flower game. I had some wildflowers that I grew in the garden one summer. I've been hoeing some of those "flowers" ever since then.

The corn is rocking the green.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking killer, thumper. I bet you have plenty of pollinators hanging around your garden.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2018)

I transplanted 15 cups of cukes and 14 cups of Armenian cukes this morning. They were starting to lag a little, and it had to be done. Hot as hell in the garden today. I worked straight through from 0900 to 1330 so I could finish the transplanting before work.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking killer, thumper. I bet you have plenty of pollinators hanging around your garden.


ya lots of humming birds,butterflys sit on the deck in the evening an burn fatties watch everything


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 8, 2018)

Cukes are coming right along. They were getting too much shade (which I didn't think was possible outside during summer) and stretching out a bit...I'm assuming that's the cause. All have started sprouting their true leaves.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2018)

The zucchini got away from me. I'll peel and grate it to use in sauce.


----------



## Moflow (Aug 10, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> View attachment 4176204 View attachment 4176204 View attachment 4176205


Nice Rudbekias!
I like flowers........, lots of them lol with just a slight suggestion of tomatoes, apples n spuds.
  
Unfortunately it's raining or I'd a took better pics


----------



## Moflow (Aug 10, 2018)

Bit of sunshine appeared so here's a few more
Please wear sunglasses 
There's a Hoverfly,         a bumble bee and a wasp in there too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

i like flowers, but usable ground is at a premium, if you can't eat it, i don't grow it. except one little patch right out front that's too rocky. i've got some lilies and poppies planted in there, took a whole damn day to clear out enough rocks to do that


----------



## Moflow (Aug 10, 2018)

A tub of Rooster spuds a tub of Maris Piper spuds
Apple tree, braemar and red Apple graft.
Dwarf Apple tree, 3 varieties, Elstar, a red Apple graft and a cooker, can't remember it's name off hand, they're ready now. Grenadier that's it! That's them fallers on ground with a Sensi Star.      
4 tomato plants in small greenhouse.
2 supersweet 100s cherry tomatoes, 1 Moneymaker and an Alicante.
Only starting to ripen.
I've stopped them and defoliated a bit.

Dwarf Apple tree to right of Sensi Star


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 10, 2018)

Moflow said:


> A tub of Rooster spuds a tub of Maris Piper spuds
> Apple tree, braemar and red Apple graft.
> Dwarf Apple tree, 3 varieties, Elstar, a red Apple graft and a cooker, can't remember it's name off hand, they're ready now. Grenadier that's it! That's them fallers on ground with a Sensi Star. View attachment 4178823 View attachment 4178826 View attachment 4178828 View attachment 4178829 View attachment 4178831 View attachment 4178832
> 4 tomato plants in small greenhouse.
> ...


very nice!! I gotta get into the fruit more I got the veggies an flowers down


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> very nice!! I gotta get into the fruit more I got the veggies an flowers downView attachment 4178971


I think I ended up with 4 bells, but they already peaked and have started to decline. Now if I could just find a use for gallons of Hatch peppers.


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

The wife did get started on poppers this week while I was on the trail. I had promised her I would help as soon as I got home. Thankfully she knew that meant after I had had a good nap. It never fails, when I get off the trail after a couple three days, I can't keep my eyes open. Now I'm at work, and she is making poppers by herself.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> I think I ended up with 4 bells, but they already peaked and have started to decline. Now if I could just find a use for gallons of Hatch peppers.


https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-roast-and-freeze-green-chiles-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-193168


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

About two months ago I had started calling the mushroom farm about buying compost. Each time I got voice mail. Every two weeks or so I would call. On Tuesday as I'm shaking down my pack, they call and ask can they deliver after lunch. Two months of not returning calls, then bang, the damn shit gets delivered. $475 for a big dump-truck load. Forgot to ask how many yards it was.


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-roast-and-freeze-green-chiles-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-193168


We did practice on a few of the others while waiting on the Hatch to get ready. Making sure the peppers are dry before roasting is key. If it looks like you are burning them, you are doing it right.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> We did practice on a few of the others while waiting on the Hatch to get ready. Making sure the peppers are dry before roasting is key. If it looks like you are burning them, you are doing it right.


I've purchased roasted Hatch chiles from a company called 505 Southwestern (I think?). One of my favorite toppings for scrambled eggs or inside a quesadilla.


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

The corn planted in the saved seed okra skips is ready. This patch didn't look as good as the other one, but some of the corn turned out good. Lots of nubbins though. I can't remember what all I planted here, but the two tone ones are my favorites so far.


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've purchased roasted Hatch chiles from a company called 505 Southwestern (I think?). One of my favorite toppings for scrambled eggs or inside a quesadilla.


So far the only cooking I've done with them is a couple of green ones in a stir-fry.

I did eat most of a red one in the garden today. It didn't get hot until I got hold of a seed. In fact it tasted a lot like a bell until the hot started.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> About two months ago I had started calling the mushroom farm about buying compost. Each time I got voice mail. Every two weeks or so I would call. On Tuesday as I'm shaking down my pack, they call and ask can they deliver after lunch. Two months of not returning calls, then bang, the damn shit gets delivered. $475 for a big dump-truck load. Forgot to ask how many yards it was.
> View attachment 4179038


black gold looks like a good 15 yds,i get a local compost here its called surf&turf cow shit an fish waste


----------



## Moflow (Aug 11, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> black gold looks like a good 15 yds,i get a local compost here its called surf&turf cow shit an fish waste


Now that's what I call a great name!


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> black gold looks like a good 15 yds,i get a local compost here its called surf&turf cow shit an fish waste


I bet that is good stuff. I've used old fish out of the freezer before. If you can dig your hole deep enough for them not to get dug up, it makes great ferts. {always wait a few days after burying the fish before putting a plant in. Just in case you didn't bury them deep enough}


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 13, 2018)

glads r popping now momas happy!!


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> glads r popping now momas happy!!View attachment 4180469


The 1K acre farm just south of us was a glad farm for years. When my cousins sold their timber, they did a deal with the glad farmer. If he cleared up the timber waste, he could grow glads there for two years. That was 30+ years ago, and there are still glads coming up down there.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

I bush hogged most of the garden today. Corn, okra, cucumbers, peppers and tomatoes are all that I left, and the corn will be done by next week.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 13, 2018)

too larry said:


> The 1K acre farm just south of us was a glad farm for years. When my cousins sold their timber, they did a deal with the glad farmer. If he cleared up the timber waste, he could grow glads there for two years. That was 30+ years ago, and there are still glads coming up down there.


ya up here u gotta dig them up in the fall store in cellar till spring


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> I bush hogged most of the garden today. Corn, okra, cucumbers, peppers and tomatoes are all that I left, and the corn will be done by next week.


Are you starting anything new to go through fall into winter?

My tomatoes have all but run their course. I'll be finishing out the fruits that are currently on the plant, but I haven't been seeing new fruit set for a bit.

In addition to my new cuke starts, I planted some tomato seeds a couple days ago to give me some fall fruits. Doing a classic, Red Brandywine. Also started some orange cherry tomatoes called Toronjiña f1...I miss having a small garden muncher tomato, yellow pear has always been my go to, bit my plant didn't make it this year thanks to some nasty chickens.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2018)

I can't believe my cucumbers are still going strong. I'm picking them as fast as I can. They make better pickles when they are small. They really liked the couple doses of fertilizer I've given them. I'm going to give another light dose and see how long they keep going. I also yanked some radishes and carrots. The carrots are a short stubby variety. I have so many rocks that I have to grow a variety that doesn't grow too deep. Next year I'm going to dig deeper to remove more rocks and grow a variety that gets bigger.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

Time to transplant the new round of cukes. For some reason, the two on the right, which are called H-19 Little Leaf, have been really slow to grow. They're gonna stay in the seedling pot a bit longer.


----------



## Jay G (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey guys,
Soooo... me n the kids have been growing ghost peppers, cayennes, and jamaican reds...
We want to make hot sauce.
Lookin for a good place to start for beginners. 
*THANKS GUYS!*]


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

Jay G said:


> Hey guys,
> Soooo... me n the kids have been growing ghost peppers, cayennes, and jamaican reds...
> We want to make hot sauce.
> Lookin for a good place to start for beginners.
> *THANKS GUYS!*]


these guys have some good recipes, the sriracha mayo is really good, and the "master" recipe is the base of a lot of hot sauces

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/hot-sauce-slideshow


----------



## Jay G (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these guys have some good recipes, the sriracha mayo is really good, and the "master" recipe is the base of a lot of hot sauces
> 
> https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/hot-sauce-slideshow


Thanks man..


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these guys have some good recipes, the sriracha mayo is really good, and the "master" recipe is the base of a lot of hot sauces
> 
> https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/hot-sauce-slideshow


Thanks man, u got info on everything, is there anything u dont do? Lol...thats great ive been lookn for a good base that i can wrap my head around, then make it our own!


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Are you starting anything new to go through fall into winter?
> 
> My tomatoes have all but run their course. I'll be finishing out the fruits that are currently on the plant, but I haven't been seeing new fruit set for a bit.
> 
> In addition to my new cuke starts, I planted some tomato seeds a couple days ago to give me some fall fruits. Doing a classic, Red Brandywine. Also started some orange cherry tomatoes called Toronjiña f1...I miss having a small garden muncher tomato, yellow pear has always been my go to, bit my plant didn't make it this year thanks to some nasty chickens.


I'm planning on another pea patch, more cukes and maybe some sweet corn. Not sure if it will finish, but it blocks the view of my garden smoke spot.

And I will be doing greens and such for fall and winter.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

I broke a limb off a Brandywine when I was lifting it back up. Took a while to get my clone bucket cleaned up, and some of them were already wilted, so I took a few more. {new rockwool 1.5 inch cubes off Amazon} Submersible pump, 30 minutes on/30 minutes off.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

First action shot of the new tomatoes. In the race between Red Brandywine and the new Toronjiña f1, it's the new new that has sprouted first.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

^^^^ Nice picture.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> ^^^^ Nice picture.


Gracias.

I just picked up a little action camera on Amazon, I want to set up time lapse video on some seedlings, maybe do time lapse of bud formation, things like that. I love time lapse videos of plants.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Gracias.
> 
> I just picked up a little action camera on Amazon, I want to set up time lapse video on some seedlings, maybe do time lapse of bud formation, things like that. I love time lapse videos of plants.


I have an old go pro. I want to do some hiking time lapses. Night sky ones are cool AF too.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

I put two loads of compost in the area where the squash were earlier. {it needs one more, but I gave out, and it started raining} 
Standing on top of the pile shoveling down is easier. But the center of the pile is over 100F. Once you dig down a couple of feet, the heat {and stink} rises right up in your face.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

Damn, that looks rich. Those plants are gonna be happy.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Damn, that looks rich. Those plants are gonna be happy.


A couple of years ago I spread one bobcat scoop in the garden. The corn and okra straddle that area are much bigger. I'm going to put it thicker than it was then. I've got to do some reading, to see if I need to add lime. I usually do to my soil mixes.

I've got to try the boxblade to move it. It didn't take long to load the Kabota, but it damn sure was hot. Took much longer to spread it. The lift is handy, but it's hard to get it just right. The first load I raked it out with the pitchfork, stopping a couple three times. 2nd load I lifted it too high, and dumped it all at one end. Had to rake it out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> ^^^^ Nice picture.


i thought it was some kind of intestinal parasite at first.....


----------



## Jay G (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these guys have some good recipes, the sriracha mayo is really good, and the "master" recipe is the base of a lot of hot sauces
> 
> https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/hot-sauce-slideshow


Hey, i checked the bon appetit link out they got some crazy stuff on there.. that serrano mayo and th siracha look good..."put it on a sandwich with roast pork and boiled eggs"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

Jay G said:


> Thanks man..
> 
> Thanks man, u got info on everything, is there anything u dont do? Lol...thats great ive been lookn for a good base that i can wrap my head around, then make it our own!


i'm old and semi-retired, got plenty of time to get myself in trouble


----------



## Jay G (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm old and semi-retired, got plenty of time to get myself in trouble


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought it was some kind of intestinal parasite at first.....


I keep my intestinal parasites right where they belong, thank you kindly.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2018)

The beans are having a good second crop. Lots of new flowers. I know some people pull them up after the first harvest and replant for better yields but my girl and I can only eat so many beans. We have all we need. Plus my little patch of bush beans are almost ready to start picking.

















I didn't plan the gourds out very well and had to reinforce the base of the structure. It was starting to lean. I didn't take into account the weight of the gourds when using the 1 x 2's and there are a bunch more gourds that have set and will add more weight. If I grow them again I'm going to use 2 x 4's for the frame.












The cherry tomatoes are out of control. I crammed four different varieties into the bed. But with limited space I do what I got to do.







I'm going to let this cucumber go and harvest the seeds for next year.







It's not much compared to some of the mega gardens but it's mine and is about all I can handle anyway.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

xtsho said:


> The beans are having a good second crop. Lots of new flowers. I know some people pull them up after the first harvest and replant for better yields but my girl and I can only eat so many beans. We have all we need. Plus my little patch of bush beans are almost ready to start picking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Filipino pole beans were still producing when I mowed them {and the field corn}. But I had got to the point I wasn't picking them, and the wife wasn't cooking them.

I want to plant a fall crop of green beans. Just have to decide when to get started.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Today was a good above ground planting day. I planted Armenian cucumber {3 seeds per cup x 15 cups} and Marketmore 76 regular cucumber seeds {5 x 15} in cups.

Did not get anything planted in the ground today. I still have to spread compost and cut in in. Next good days are 21-22 and 26-27.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

The Marketmore seed pack said 68 days to harvest. So I'm looking at a salad in late October.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Today was a good above ground planting day. I planted Armenian cucumber {3 seeds per cup x 15 cups} and Marketmore 76 regular cucumber seeds {5 x 15} in cups.
> 
> Did not get anything planted in the ground today. I still have to spread compost and cut in in. Next good days are 21-22 and 26-27.



I'm going to try those Armenian cucumbers next year. How much different are they than standard cucumbers? They are actually a melon but related to the cucumber.




too larry said:


> The Marketmore seed pack said 68 days to harvest. So I'm looking at a salad in late October.


The cucumber I'm letting grow for seeds is a Marketmore. Nice slicing cucumber.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 17, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to try those Armenian cucumbers next year. How much different are they than standard cucumbers? They are actually a melon but related to the cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Armenian has a great flavor, it's pretty mild cucumber flavor, but has no bitterness and very soft skin. Definitely worthy of being included in your garden next year.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to try those Armenian cucumbers next year. How much different are they than standard cucumbers? They are actually a melon but related to the cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's night and day. No need to peel them, skin is soft. Not bitter. When they do get a little big, you can cut them in half the long way, and remove the seeds. I've made cuke boats with them. Fill with dressing or dip.

Yes, Armenians are a mushmellon. If you let one get real ripe for saving seeds, it has the classic mushmelon smell.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

I've grown Marketmore before. They are a good cuke. These were those seeds I got at the thrift store, so I planted the whole pack. They were old is why they were at the thrift store anyway. 55 seeds for 10 cents is not a bad deal.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 18, 2018)

New cukes are all in their new homes.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> New cukes are all in their new homes.
> 
> View attachment 4182957


Looks like they are taking off. I will try to remember to get shots of mine.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looks like they are taking off. I will try to remember to get shots of mine.


I feel like I've said this a million times, but I'm so thrilled with how fast plants grow in coco coir, the roots take off like I've never seen before. If there's a downside, it's that I have to maintain a nutrient reservoir and keep the pH in range, but honestly I've got that down pretty good with my amounts to the point where I don't really feel the need to check it every time.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

The farmer south of me has a few blooms on his peanuts.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 18, 2018)

I finally have a viable pumpkin. Every single one up to now has aborted on the vine. Luckily I caught this one this morning so I could get in there and hand pollinate just in case the bees hadn't gotten to it. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come, because I'll be a bit annoyed if I only get one.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

We had a strain of small sugar pumpkins when Daddy was alive. We grew it every year on an old cow feeding spot. Always made more than we could give away. The seeds got lost or crossed. It was a few years after he had died before I even thought of them.

I did three or four kinds of sugar pumpkins last year, trying to find one that would do well here. None of them did real well. And most of what I grew ended up thrown away once it had sat too long. So I figured I should spend that time and space on something else. I do hate losing them. We always gave 25-30 of them to the local Sr Cit. Ass. each year around Halloween. They were small, but the old ladies would carve them anyway.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a little disappointed with the onions this year. The red didn't get very big.


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 18, 2018)

Pumpkins, mainly sent out runners, which produce 95% male flowers , you have to chop the end out of runners, so you get laterails, & that's were you'll get female flowers, many times ive seen plants with no fruit & 15 foot runners, the growers who have let me chop those runners in half , cry at first , but laugh all the way to there pumpkin soup
if your only getting male flowers , just try chopping half your runners & see what happens , what u got to loose ??


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 18, 2018)

Any of you guys grown the lemon cucumber , its an heirloom, & a member of the apple cuce family , they will never go bitter & even people who don't usually eat cuce , go for em , & the yield is out of control, but a 2nd planting is always good to maintain a supply as they seem to burn out quicker than some, & powdery mildew gets em as well , 
Ive never seen the seed in any shop , but it's easy to get from a seed bank , they ripen quite a bright yellow color


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

Never tried it. I did do the pickle bush for the first time. It was a cute little cuke, but nothing special as far as taste.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a new experiment going on in the garden. I have some tomato seedlings that I've decided to grow hydroponically with no media in a Kratky style tote. For those unfamiliar, the idea is to fill the reservoir (tote) with nutrient solution to just where the bottom roots are. As the roots grow they will absorb water, nutrients and oxygen from the water, as the water level drops the exposed roots will absorb oxygen, having greatly reduced the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water. The method requires no electricity (airpumps/airstones) and is meant to be "set it and forget it".

Here we have two totes set up with 2 plants each. Toronjiña f1 on the left, Red Brandywine on the right.



This is where the seedlings are right now.



So here we go.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I have a new experiment going on in the garden. I have some tomato seedlings that I've decided to grow hydroponically with no media in a Kratky style tote. For those unfamiliar, the idea is to fill the reservoir (tote) with nutrient solution to just where the bottom roots are. As the roots grow they will absorb water, nutrients and oxygen from the water, as the water level drops the exposed roots will absorb oxygen, having greatly reduced the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water. The method requires no electricity (airpumps/airstones) and is meant to be "set it and forget it".
> 
> Here we have two totes set up with 2 plants each. Toronjiña f1 on the left, Red Brandywine on the right.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how they do.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

My young Armenians.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Can't wait to see how they do.


Me neither. I'll be trying to keep regular updates coming.

The theory is sound and I know the system works, it's all down to me and whether I screw something up...which is always the weak point of anything I take on.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

The young regular cukes. Most are showing signs of leaf disease already. One was ate up completely. Not sure what was doing the eating. I didn't spend any real time in the garden today. Just had a one man safety meeting, walked through eating cherry tomatoes and mini sweet peppers and snapped a few pictures.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

Habs almost there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> The young regular cukes. Most are showing signs of leaf disease already. One was ate up completely. Not sure what was doing the eating. I didn't spend any real time in the garden today. Just had a one man safety meeting, walked through eating cherry tomatoes and mini sweet peppers and snapped a few pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4184180 View attachment 4184183


looks like what the slugs were doing to my beans earlier


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

We've had a bit more sun the last few days. The Mini Sweets in the kiddie pool look like they are liking it. For weeks they have sat there and not grown at all. The last few days they are almost twice as tall.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like what the slugs were doing to my beans earlier


Most of the time, my sand keeps the slugs in check. I'll throw out some bait and see if any turn up dead.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2018)

I've been noticing some damage to leaves on my new cukes, two of which wilted and died. I attributed the dead leaves to heat and not getting watered. I was checking the plants, and sure enough I found clusters of stuff under the leaves. I can't make an identification, but I'm thinking whiteflies. All the plants got a thorough spray down with insecticidal soap, tops and bottoms. Will have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most of the time, my sand keeps the slugs in check. I'll throw out some bait and see if any turn up dead.


if it's not going to rain overnight, put out a pan or plate of beer, i got a whole damn plate full 2 days in a row, about half the third day


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 20, 2018)

Too Larry, is that pine needle you've mulched with,...…….if so & im not sure it is , but bad idea , the oil in the pine gets into the soil , & its not good for a lot of plants , ,stick to straw , or lawn clippings ,if possible, you cue looks burnt not nesecelliary eaten (imo)


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2018)

Cucumbers are still putting out and there are a few dozen small ones on the vines but I think they're about done. It's getting down into the fifties at night. I wish I could replant like some but the growing season here in Portland isn't long enough. It's not the daytime temps but the cool nights that are the problem. My Siletz tomatoes are done. They are a determinate variety so they only have one crop. My mortgage Lifters which are an indeterminate variety are producing and are full of tomatoes in various stages of ripeness.

This mornings harvest


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've been noticing some damage to leaves on my new cukes, two of which wilted and died. I attributed the dead leaves to heat and not getting watered. I was checking the plants, and sure enough I found clusters of stuff under the leaves. I can't make an identification, but I'm thinking whiteflies. All the plants got a thorough spray down with insecticidal soap, tops and bottoms. Will have to keep an eye on them.


I found a little worm on a cuke plant today. {also saw a tobacco worm on the tomatoes} Had planned to BT them, but it rained most of the morning. Clear weather coming on Thursday they say.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it's not going to rain overnight, put out a pan or plate of beer, i got a whole damn plate full 2 days in a row, about half the third day


It's been raining everyday, but there is a cold front pushing through that should dry things up a bit. I just need to bum a beer off my buddy.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> I found a little worm on a cuke plant today. {also saw a tobacco worm on the tomatoes} Had planned to BT them, but it rained most of the morning. Clear weather coming on Thursday they say.


Knock on wood, I've only seen a few caterpillars this whole summer. But this time of year I'm especially vigilant, those budworms are a pita. I'd prefer not to spray anything on the buds, but I've got the BT on standby. Rather spray the plants than lose them to caterpillars.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> Too Larry, is that pine needle you've mulched with,...…….if so & im not sure it is , but bad idea , the oil in the pine gets into the soil , & its not good for a lot of plants , ,stick to straw , or lawn clippings ,if possible, you cue looks burnt not nesecelliary eaten (imo)


It's a mix of pine straw and oak leaves. It's not thick enough to do any damage. I don't have a good source for straw. I've used old hay, and had really bad roach problems with it. I do want to start collecting my grass clippings. I brought the old hay rake up to the house, just haven't cut the big part of the yard yet this year.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Knock on wood, I've only seen a few caterpillars this whole summer. But this time of year I'm especially vigilant, those budworms are a pita. I'd prefer not to spray anything on the buds, but I've got the BT on standby. Rather spray the plants than lose them to caterpillars.


I sprayed BT on my cultivar de gorille for two weeks when they were just starting to twist. Haven't since then. But I will use it on them again if I'm forced to. The only bud worm I have seen this year was when I took down the Ass Cheese Blues. Knock on wood.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Cucumbers are still putting out and there are a few dozen small ones on the vines but I think they're about done. It's getting down into the fifties at night. I wish I could replant like some but the growing season here in Portland isn't long enough. It's not the daytime temps but the cool nights that are the problem. My Siletz tomatoes are done. They are a determinate variety so they only have one crop. My mortgage Lifters which are an indeterminate variety are producing and are full of tomatoes in various stages of ripeness.
> 
> This mornings harvest


Man that looks good. I wish there was some way for me to grow green beans through the summer.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

I spread another load of mushroom compost in the area the squash had been in. {also mowed the corn, after eating the last few nubs raw in the garden} Planned on changing over to the boxblade on the bigger tractor to get more compost moved faster, but the rain kept that from happening.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

The Mini Sweets in the kiddie pool are blooming. {I saw peppers on some of the culls still in pots. I really need to find a spot for them}


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I have a new experiment going on in the garden. I have some tomato seedlings that I've decided to grow hydroponically with no media in a Kratky style tote. For those unfamiliar, the idea is to fill the reservoir (tote) with nutrient solution to just where the bottom roots are. As the roots grow they will absorb water, nutrients and oxygen from the water, as the water level drops the exposed roots will absorb oxygen, having greatly reduced the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water. The method requires no electricity (airpumps/airstones) and is meant to be "set it and forget it".
> 
> Here we have two totes set up with 2 plants each. Toronjiña f1 on the left, Red Brandywine on the right.
> 
> ...


Day 1 update: They're not dead. A rousing success so far.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Day 1 update: They're not dead. A rousing success so far.


I think you need to temper your expectations. lol


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> Man that looks good. I wish there was some way for me to grow green beans through the summer.


I wish I could do multiple plantings like you do. Different growing regions. I'm happy with my garden but still envious of yours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

this has been a crappy year for gardening here, the last frost was almost a month later than usual, then when it finally warmed up, we got a month of heavy rain and very little sun. everything is behind, a lot of it is stunted, but it's still trying, and i hate culling a plant thats trying. i like animals and plants better than people, and am willing to put up with a lot more from either of them than i am from people
my one eggplant so far....and my poor little basil plants that never got over a foot high 
mutant two headed squash flower 
the wall of beans is doing ok, once i started spreading slug bait around 
my container cucs are doing better than the ones in the ground.....
i'm going to re-locate my beds next summer, and add a large one. if the weather cooperates it'll be a good year....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 22, 2018)

A few shots from this morning
 
 
 
Not sure what this spider is high on lol
 

Cheers


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 22, 2018)

Roger A...…….your potted cuce is doing better coz of soil temperature , all our summer veg needs a miniumn of 12C (soil temp)before the sap sarts to flow , & carry the goodies to the plant , how often do you see an early planted tomato , just sit there & do nothing , that's coz of soil temp , were as your pots will warm a lot quicker , especially when placed near a tin fence were the sun can bounce of .
IMO soil temp is very overlooked


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 23, 2018)

I successfully grew Okra here in Portland Oregon. It's not well suited for growing here but I thought I'd give it a try. The results are not that great but I learned quite a bit. I made many mistakes.

Next year I'm confident I'll be able to get a worthwhile crop. I have a very short window of adequate day and night temperatures for it to grow well so next year I'm not even going to bother with it until those temps are warm enough. I planted too early and incorrectly so the plants just stayed stunted and many just died. If I can get enough next year for a couple batches of Gumbo I'll be happy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

i liked that for your persistence, not for the okra


----------



## xtsho (Aug 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i liked that for your persistence, not for the okra


I take it you don't like Okra?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

one of the very few things i actively hate (as far as food goes, anyway)


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i liked that for your persistence, not for the okra


My wife doesn't eat okra, and she cooks it for me almost everyday.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I successfully grew Okra here in Portland Oregon. It's not well suited for growing here but I thought I'd give it a try. The results are not that great but I learned quite a bit. I made many mistakes.
> 
> Next year I'm confident I'll be able to get a worthwhile crop. I have a very short window of adequate day and night temperatures for it to grow well so next year I'm not even going to bother with it until those temps are warm enough. I planted too early and incorrectly so the plants just stayed stunted and many just died. If I can get enough next year for a couple batches of Gumbo I'll be happy.


Okra doesn't like cold nights at all. Northern gardeners are at a disadvantage when it comes to growing okra.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

I got about two thirds of my compost spread yesterday. Used the boxblade, and it worked pretty good. Not really even, but I got it done. This morning I cut it in with the disc. I thought I had it pretty good and took the disc off the tractor. But the corn stalks and grass didn't cut up as good as I thought. I did have enough done right that I was able to lay off some rows after lunch today.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

I dug pepper trench number three today. 30 gallons of mushroom compost with the following amendments added:

1 cup 5-5-5 EcoScraps 
2 cups 4-3-4 Holly Tone
5 cups coffee ground compost
1 cup lime, crushed
1 cup line, pellets
1 cup Gypsum
1 cup soil acidifier
2 cups Epsom Salts

  

The plan is to transplant my mini sweets on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

Hatch are hitting their stride. I ate half of one of these in the garden. It doesn't get hot until you get down near the seeds.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> My wife doesn't eat okra, and she cooks it for me almost everyday.


I really like Okra. I don't know what I'm going to do with the one Okra I grew but it better turn out good.



too larry said:


> Okra doesn't like cold nights at all. Northern gardeners are at a disadvantage when it comes to growing okra.


I know. But fortunately Okra grows fast when the temps are right. We had an extremely hot summer with warm nights this year. I had enough time to get it done but didn't have the knowledge I needed to grown Okra. I've spent hours of research and I know what I need to do. Next summer I'm definitely going to be harvesting some Okra. Now I get to wait for a year.

I'm jealous of the space you have. I keep telling my girl I'm going to sell my house and buy some property out in the sticks. Now might be the right time to cash in on the insane property values and get out of the rat race. As long as I have internet I'll be good to go. And then I'll have a reason to buy a tractor.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 24, 2018)

The cucumbers are picking up steam. I've seen a lot of growth in the past 6 days. I've been plucking secondary vines and fruits off to encourage vegetative and root growth, once they all start climbing I'll begin to let the fruits go but will maintain plucking sucker vines to keep them to one stem.



The Kratky hydroponic tomatoes are alive, but I messed up with my initial approach. I had them in seedling pots with coco, and by combining the two approaches, I think I was slowing things down as the roots would have to establish in the media before growing into the water. So I've switched them up to rockwool cubes...fortunately the roots were small enough to directly uproot without damage (I'm pretty sure). So now they either live and thrive or they die and I start again.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . . . I'm jealous of the space you have. I keep telling my girl I'm going to sell my house and buy some property out in the sticks. Now might be the right time to cash in on the insane property values and get out of the rat race. As long as I have internet I'll be good to go. And then I'll have a reason to buy a tractor.


Here is my garden from space. You can see the new waterlines to the north that I had just laid {5 spigots per line X 3 lines}. This was 2-3 years ago. I have several fruit trees growing in that area now.

And be cautious buying tractors. It's addictive. I have 3 and I'm always on the lookout for the next one.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

Blooms on the young Armenians. {the 15 cups of Armenian sprouts are doing good. Only about 2-3 cashed. Only one cup of the regular cukes is still alive. All of them came up, but cashed in the next two to three days}


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

Roots on my tomato cuts. Leaves look like shit, but maybe they will do something.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 25, 2018)

Looking good Larry. 

The weather forecast for my area is looking good so far, temps are projected (for now) to be in the middle 90's, which is great. Last year around this time, we were up in the high doubles and low triples for a lot of August and even into mid September. Hopefully it cooperates and I'm able to get a nice, productive latter third of summer and most of fall.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> Blooms on the young Armenians. {the 15 cups of Armenian sprouts are doing good. Only about 2-3 cashed. Only one cup of the regular cukes is still alive. All of them came up, but cashed in the next two to three days}
> 
> View attachment 4186818


I have a picture from a few days ago. Looks like 10 of 15 on the Armenians. The others are down to just one now.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good Larry.
> 
> The weather forecast for my area is looking good so far, temps are projected (for now) to be in the middle 90's, which is great. Last year around this time, we were up in the high doubles and low triples for a lot of August and even into mid September. Hopefully it cooperates and I'm able to get a nice, productive latter third of summer and most of fall.


I hope so. I've gone two days without rain. If that keeps up, maybe the seeds I'm planting tomorrow will have a chance. I just took a closer look at my moon signs, etc. Tomorrow and Monday are both good planting days, but the full moon is tomorrow, so Monday would be a Root day.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

I planted sweet corn, okra, peas and green beans on Sunday. I've never had good luck with late green beans, but I'm still trying.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

Also got the Mini Sweet peppers in a trench. I stole the soaker hose from one of the kiddie pools. {most of the plants already have peppers on them}


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

Today I put the tomato cuts in one of the kiddie pools. I pulled up the old wore out tomatoes and added 5 gallons of soil mix. Will have to figure out a soaker hose for them soon. I know it's over crowded, but I put 7 in the pool and one in a pot.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

Almost forgot. Yesterday I transplanted the 11 hills of Armenians. {I saw little cukes on the young regular cukes.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> Almost forgot. Yesterday I transplanted the 11 hills of Armenians. {I saw little cukes on the young regular cukes.
> 
> View attachment 4188344


I'm seeing a bunch of little 1/4-1/2 cm long cukes popping up all over my new plants...and I swear they've grown since I looked at them this morning. I'm not into counting my chickens before they hatch, but something would have to go very wrong for me to _not_ get a bumper crop of cukes.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm seeing a bunch of little 1/4-1/2 cm long cukes popping up all over my new plants...and I swear they've grown since I looked at them this morning. I'm not into counting my chickens before they hatch, but something would have to go very wrong for me to _not_ get a bumper crop of cukes.


I saw a few that size, but there was at least one a couple of inches long. Lots of blooms on the Armenians, but still no fruit setting.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw a few that size, but there was at least one a couple of inches long. Lots of blooms on the Armenians, but still no fruit setting.


Yeah, these are just forming, like a couple days old. I'd have some slightly bigger ones, but I've been plucking them to allow the plant to get a good foothold.

Given that these new cukes are all parthenocarpic varieties, I'm hoping that the process will be expedited as I don't need pollination for fruit set. We'll find out together over the next few weeks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2018)

Hops ripening up. I don't brew but I know two people who are gonna give these mystery hops a go this year. Will be my first time harvesting and drying them.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Aug 28, 2018)

I added some garden furniture this morning.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

Progress update on the new cukes. They're moving along nicely, daily vertical growth is noticeable.

If you look at the left side of the picture you'll see two very small plants, those are called H-19 Little Leaf cucumbers. They look dwarfed compared to the other plants, but they have the same number of nodes, just in a tighter arrangement, and as the name implies, smaller leaves. (Some dummy covered part of the camera )



The Kratky hydroponic tomato experiment is ongoing. Looks like the Brandywine plants will need replacing, not sure what happened, but they've stalled out...new seeds have been started to take their place. The Toronjiña plants took a bit to settle in, but they're doing fine...putting down a lattice of roots into the water. I'll have some update pics later in the week.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

And everyone needs a garden helper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

i'm pissed today. yesterday i had 5 little crook neck squash growing on one plant, this morning i have no crookneck squash growing...dunno if it was a bear, a deer, a rabbit....something ate them, left half of one on the vine for me....if i could, i'd inject one of the ripe ones i already picked with laxative and put it back outside next to the plant......


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pissed today. yesterday i had 5 little crook neck squash growing on one plant, this morning i have no crookneck squash growing...dunno if it was a bear, a deer, a rabbit....something ate them, left half of one on the vine for me....if i could, i'd inject one of the ripe ones i already picked with laxative and put it back outside next to the plant......


been the story of my garden. I had 1 real triumphant watermelon one day, had zero watermelon and one mess in the yard the next day. Definitely upping security next year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

I have sprouts on the sweet corn and okra. Nothing yet on the peas or green beans.


----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

There was a big storm blew through on Thursday. I guess that is what broke this bean plant.

 

I still have an even dozen, not counting that one, so I guess I'll squeak by.


----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

There is a new resident in the bean garden. Not sure how he got in in the first place, but he'll have trouble getting out.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 1, 2018)

Some development on the cukes. About half of the plants are to this point, with flowers opening or about to open. Should be getting my first harvest within a couple weeks, hoping for a heavy harvest within a few weeks.




The Kratky hydroponic tomatoes are doing well. They took a minute to adjust to my fiddling, but all seems well now. I had thought the Brandywine plants were done for, but they've rebounded and are on the way. This pic is of the Toronjiña.


----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Some development on the cukes. About half of the plants are to this point, with flowers opening or about to open. Should be getting my first harvest within a couple weeks, hoping for a heavy harvest within a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4191021
> 
> ...


Nice.

I picked a regular cuke yesterday. It was little ended, but the first one I had in a while. Still no fruit on the Armenians. Lots
of blooms, but no fruit setting. 

 

Some of the little transplants are leggy. I'll have to add soil before they vine.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice.
> 
> I picked a regular cuke yesterday. It was little ended, but the first one I had in a while. Still no fruit on the Armenians. Lots
> of blooms, but no fruit setting.
> ...


Those vines are coming right along. Bet they're loving that mushroom compost.

Depending on how this batch does (and so far it's looking promising) I may not grow regular (monoecious) cukes again. Pollination is too hit or miss here, and the heat throughout the summer doesn't help one bit.


----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Those vines are coming right along. Bet they're loving that mushroom compost.
> 
> Depending on how this batch does (and so far it's looking promising) I may not grow regular (monoecious) cukes again. Pollination is too hit or miss here, and the heat throughout the summer doesn't help one bit.


I'm planting them in a soil mix with lots of mushroom compost. But the areas where the two cukes are is the only part of the garden that didn't get it in bulk. I'll spread it heavy once they all go toes up.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anybody know what this plant is?

it likely grew from a seed in my bird feeder and it's growing huge!
-thanks in advance


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4191438 Does anybody know what this plant is?
> 
> it likely grew from a seed in my bird feeder and it's growing huge!
> -thanks in advance


American Pokeweed "Phytolacca americana"

It's poisonous. Birds like the berries. They are not affected by the toxins. Some people eat the leaves when they are young but you have to boil them a couple times changing the water to rid them of the toxins. Nothing I would bother with.

It can be invasive. It grows from a large taproot and if you remove it you have to get the whole thing because it will keep coming back. Nice looking plant though.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2018)

Now that the night temperatures are dropping into the mid fifties at night everything is slowing down and things are coming to an end here in the Pacific Northwest. I'm going to get some fall crops crops in and things that still have time to grow like radishes, beets, carrots, lettuce, peas, kale, and turnips.

Last of the cucumbers other than a few stragglers and small ones that have stopped growing.







Gourds 
I don't know what I'm going to do with them. Maybe make a bong. My girl wanted them but I know she won't do anything with them and they'll end up sitting in a box taking up space. She wants me to grow some of those Dipper Gourds that you can make ladles out of next year. I asked why and she said because she wants them. Good enough for me. I've found that life is easier if I do what I'm told. 







After being stunted early my peppers made a comeback.

Green They might be boring but I do a lot of Cajun style cooking and they are part of the holy trinity. Onions, bell pepper, and celery.







Poblano







Carolina Reaper. There's only a couple so far so I hope there is enough time for some more to set. Although I just grew them for kicks and the occasional guest that drinks too much and decides they're macho enough to try and eat one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4191438 Does anybody know what this plant is?
> 
> it likely grew from a seed in my bird feeder and it's growing huge!
> -thanks in advance


dat's poke salad, annie


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)

xtsho said:


> American Pokeweed "Phytolacca americana"
> 
> It's poisonous. Birds like the berries. They are not affected by the toxins. Some people eat the leaves when they are young but you have to boil them a couple times changing the water to rid them of the toxins. Nothing I would bother with.
> 
> It can be invasive. It grows from a large taproot and if you remove it you have to get the whole thing because it will keep coming back. Nice looking plant though.


Thanks for the info! yeah it's just growing wild I take loppers & machetes to it but it just gets bigger! .. I hate to chop it down cuz it's kind of to the side and I'm sure the birds are enjoying the berries


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dat's poke salad, annie


Ya lol..! I was just singing that old song in my head (I took a guess cuz of the first part of the name) ..that's funny!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 2, 2018)

My Mediterranean corner grew well this year . 
 
 
Some of the first to ripen. It is ridiculous how many tomatoes there actually are in that mass of plants. 
 

Cheers


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Thanks for the info! yeah it's just growing wild I take loppers & machetes to it but it just gets bigger! .. I hate to chop it down cuz it's kind of to the side and I'm sure the birds are enjoying the berries


"poke sallet was originally eaten for pure practicality—its toxins made it an allegedly potent tonic. “Back in the old days, you had a lot of people who walked around barefoot,” Twitty said. “They walked around barefoot in animal feces all the time. *Most of our ancestors from the Depression backwards were full of worms*.” So then, poke sallet acted as a vermifuge, a worm purger."


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 3, 2018)

Day 6 of flower C99 clones. They are definitely enjoying the new open space two plants with 4 lights covered( one reflector 144led, one cree 128, one eco 98. and a mars 600w). cannot wait to see it harvest then. lol


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 3, 2018)

GFF are U on the right thread ???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

and are you afraid those plants are going to get away? that's a lot of knots


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 3, 2018)

A few more tomato shots. 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 4, 2018)

i am not sure it's right, but i like to share my poor grow, if bother you, just kindly forgive


----------



## too larry (Sep 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dat's poke salad, annie


----------



## too larry (Sep 4, 2018)

As kids we used to have wars with the poke salad berries. Everyone would come away purple.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> As kids we used to have wars with the poke salad berries. Everyone would come away purple.


shits hard to get off, too. let it dry and you have to sand it off


----------



## too larry (Sep 4, 2018)

Not my garden,, but the cousin's Japanese persimmons are ripe. Now my hiking path goes right by there.


----------



## too larry (Sep 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> shits hard to get off, too. let it dry and you have to sand it off


And that was the days when kids wore white T shirts.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 4, 2018)

Starting to find pumpkins...it's about damn time, too. 


 

Cukes are coming right along. Now that they're well established, nothing is going to slow them down.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 5, 2018)

wow very green vegetables, hope to eat this


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 5, 2018)

My first time growing onions.
 
The first year this plum tree has had fruit.
 

Cheers


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 6, 2018)

Green onion


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 6, 2018)

This is my grandpapa made hot red pepper, you never know he even use the grow lamp 300W Mars to help this shits fasting growing and harvest. LOL


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Green onion


Oh come on now there as some respectable bulbs in there 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2018)

Especially given they are a heirloom onion and not a new age hybrid 

Cheers


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 7, 2018)

a tip to growing onions , when your about 8 weeks from harvest , bend the tops right over , or just walk on them , so the top is level with the ground , this helps , the bulb develop , not the leaf , they will come back up in a few days , so about once a week , do it again you do get the odd 1 that will snap , but not many
this method , works really well on garlic too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> a tip to growing onions , when your about 8 weeks from harvest , bend the tops right over , or just walk on them , so the top is level with the ground , this helps , the bulb develop , not the leaf , they will come back up in a few days , so about once a week , do it again you do get the odd 1 that will snap , but not many
> this method , works really well on garlic too


never heard that, will have to try it


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 7, 2018)

Things are carrying on well in the garden.

The Kratky hydroponic tomatoes have really taken off. 

Toronjiña:

Roots:

Red Brandywine:


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 7, 2018)

Cukes are doing their thing too.


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes Roger A...……. if you think about it , it will make sence …..it stops all the goodness going to the top , & delivers to the bulb, it seems to work better , not long after a water , coz U don't snap as many , but even if a few do snap they keep growing , …..I just walk all over mine , about once a week, any type of onion it will work with (spring)

Not a lot different to carrots , I just run the mower over them
If I could post pics I would , but scince they changed the , set up here , I just wont let me
Ive got sum rippin garlic on the go


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> My first time growing onions.
> View attachment 4193377
> The first year this plum tree has had fruit.
> View attachment 4193378
> ...


That thing is loaded.

I planted some plums down at my old river camp. They grew up in brush and I haven't thought of them in years. I need to cut some brush and see if any of them are still alive.


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

I didn't get any pictures, but I hoed the sweet corn {planting sweet corn in the old field corn patch might not have been the smartest thing I have ever done} and okra. Good stands on both of them. The peas and green beans are coming up, but not as good a stand.

Also saw my first Armenian cucumber in a long time. Worms are hitting the cukes real hard. I've sprayed, but it's still raining everyday, so. . . .


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

I thinned and hoed the okra this morning. It's looking good. {will plow out the middles later}


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

The two mini sweets in pepper trench #2 are starting to produce. The four in the kiddie pool are getting big, and have blooms, but no fruit yet.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

Not a good stand on the peas and green beans, but the ones that are up look good. I did cover more of the scoops on the planter. I had about 1/3 covered, and it was still too close for peas, so I covered 2/3 of them for this planting. Not sure how much is that, and how much is the seed just not popping.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2018)

Found a mutant cucumber. Kinda cool looking.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Found a mutant cucumber. Kinda cool looking.
> 
> View attachment 4195882


Pretty cool. I did remember to snap a picture of my little Armenian. And the newest transplants are doing alright.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been jonesing for a nice, fresh cucumber. Just a couple days now until I've got some ready for picking.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2018)

Did a first taste test of some cukes. I didn't get a picture of the first one, the Adam Gherkin, but it was my favorite of the three sampled.

The other two, as pictured top and bottom, are the Excelsior and Gherking. Both, as you can see, are seedless as advertised. I like the more regular shape of the Gherking (the Adam Gherkin was the nicest), also felt the flavor and texture of the Gherking to be superior to the Excelsior.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 9, 2018)

At the weekend and i had the dinner with hot mars hot girlsand had the very spicy finish, woooow, so spicy that day i still remember .....and want again,loool


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)

Found another one that was a good size...they grow so fast.

This is the Harmonie cucumber. Fine spined, nicely shaped, similar in appearance to the Adam Gherkin, with the latter being a bit chubbier. Flavor wise, this might be my favorite, need to try the Adam Gherkin and Harmonie side by side. Regardless, very nice cucumbery flavor, mildly sweet.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)

Now I'm jonesing for a fresh cuke. lol

Those look good.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Now I'm jonesing for a fresh cuke. lol
> 
> Those look good.


Thanks, they were all delicious. Wish I could share some with you. 

I can definitely see growing the Adam Gherkin, Gherking and Harmonie in the future. The jury is still out on the Excelsior, a bit bland and dry-textured, might do fine as a pickle though. The H-19 Little Leaf has yet to do anything except grow, seeing male flowers but no females as of yet...now I see why Johnny's has them heavily discounted.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)

I plowed the sweet corn and okra this morning. Just barely got through before a big thunderstorm blew in. This one was rougher than most. I drove the truck around to the barn, but was stuck for like half an hour. {before I walked to the house in underwear and shoes}


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)

These are the Harmonie (top) and Adam Gherkin (bottom) side by side. Very similar visually, fine spined and nicely proportioned, either would make a great looking pickle. Tasting them side by side, I can't pick which I like better, both are excellent. No bitterness, not dry and very crisp. If I had to give the edge to one, it would be the Adam strictly based on appearance, but it's slight.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Found another one that was a good size...they grow so fast.
> 
> This is the Harmonie cucumber. Fine spined, nicely shaped, similar in appearance to the Adam Gherkin, with the latter being a bit chubbier. Flavor wise, this might be my favorite, need to try the Adam Gherkin and Harmonie side by side. Regardless, very nice cucumbery flavor, mildly sweet.
> 
> View attachment 4196086 View attachment 4196087


Guess it would be very delicious when it cooked . next time will try use my grow lamp a mars 300 to grow the eggplants to see how it works, wanna eat a healthy vegetables, and have a long life. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2018)

my garden didn't do great this year for the most part.. got late blight on some of my tomatoes from all of the rain and high humidity.. the cuc's just never really took off.. the eggplant and peppers are doing the best, and i've still been getting quite a few from both, with lots of flowers still on the eggplants.
last year my peppers never really did anything, so i guess this summer's conditions favored the peppers and eggplant and not so much the 'matters and cucs..


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 11, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> my garden didn't do great this year for the most part.. got late blight on some of my tomatoes from all of the rain and high humidity.. the cuc's just never really took off.. the eggplant and peppers are doing the best, and i've still been getting quite a few from both, with lots of flowers still on the eggplants.
> last year my peppers never really did anything, so i guess this summer's conditions favored the peppers and eggplant and not so much the 'matters and cucs..


Cool man , do you best job


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 11, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> my garden didn't do great this year for the most part.. got late blight on some of my tomatoes from all of the rain and high humidity.. the cuc's just never really took off.. the eggplant and peppers are doing the best, and i've still been getting quite a few from both, with lots of flowers still on the eggplants.
> last year my peppers never really did anything, so i guess this summer's conditions favored the peppers and eggplant and not so much the 'matters and cucs..


My roma/juliets were my best tomatoes . 2 years now and zero blight . The celebrities and scotias both had blight issues. We have not had lots of rain at all.The rivers here are lower then I have ever seen. It is my understanding that blight is a spore like thing that travels in the air and is spread via touching/cross contamination. 

Cheers


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 12, 2018)

How do the guys keep the room all light on,guess they are growing the very Bigggg girls there?  last week i send this guys a used lamp, one of my mars 300w led, the owner is a friend of mine, i will go to check how it doing there some day when i am free.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2018)

Some glass gem corn. I planted in two different locations. One I only planted red and blue seeds and ended up with mostly red corn. 







Pumpkin vines are dying off







Still picking tomatoes. These are the Stupice that I'm not growing again. They're just too small. But they do produce a lot and are still setting fruit. I wish I would have used that space for San Marzano's or Roma's.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 14, 2018)

All look nice buddy , and dont forget to smoke on weekend


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm just starting my seedlins here in AZ... Been another long hot one. My Winter peppers and cucumbers can't wait. Life starts getting good around Halloween.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> my garden didn't do great this year for the most part.. got late blight on some of my tomatoes from all of the rain and high humidity.. the cuc's just never really took off.. the eggplant and peppers are doing the best, and i've still been getting quite a few from both, with lots of flowers still on the eggplants.
> last year my peppers never really did anything, so i guess this summer's conditions favored the peppers and eggplant and not so much the 'matters and cucs..


Last year I had more squash than I could give away. All sorts of squash. This year the rain killed the yellow and zukes after about three weeks. I only made 2-3 acorn squash, and no spaghetti squash at all. The same with my tomatoes. They did great to start with, but once the everyday rain started, they started rotting on the vine, then the vines died.

Peppers did great. Okra too, until the black spot got to it. I have young okra coming along nicely.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

This is going to be my best crop of oranges yet. I worry about the limbs breaking though.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 17, 2018)

Here are the ripe Pomelo in my garden, wanna taste ?


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Here are the ripe Pomelo in my garden, wanna taste ?
> View attachment 4200081
> View attachment 4200080


Those look good.


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

Sweet corn is looking good. Until you look close. Then you see all the flies. I will spray tomorrow.


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

Okra is doing alright.


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

The good news is I spread mushroom compost on the garden and everything is growing like crazy. The bad news is I spread mushroom compost on the garden and everything is growing like crazy. {there are some peas in there}


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

A few more of the mini sweets are producing now. More colors. The plan is to make unstuffed peppers tomorrow using the mini sweet, bells, Hatch and a couple of Jalapeno.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Those look good.


Thanks .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 18, 2018)

I am here in the market, see many oranges here, hahaha, wanna taste one by one


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 19, 2018)

My comfrey, zucchini, squash, cucumber all got powdery mildew this year. I don't think it caused any issues but just curious if this is the norm for any of you guys? Seems like it shows up every year. I don't think that PM spreads to cannabis varieties since its species specific. 

Either way Ive been eating zucchini for a month straight 2 meals per day. Ive got 3 zuchinnis left, almost there!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> My comfrey, zucchini, squash, cucumber all got powdery mildew this year. I don't think it caused any issues but just curious if this is the norm for any of you guys? Seems like it shows up every year. I don't think that PM spreads to cannabis varieties since its species specific.
> 
> Either way Ive been eating zucchini for a month straight 2 meals per day. Ive got 3 zuchinnis left, almost there!


PM will most definitely spread to cannabis. 

I used to get PM on my squashes and cucumbers really bad. Last couple of years I've been doing preventative spraying before it even shows up. I spray the leaves weekly with neem during the growing season. This year my pumpkins leaves started dying off like they normally do without ever having gotten PM. I stopped spraying a couple weeks ago and now it's showing up on what's left of my cucumbers. I didn't get it on my squashes either. Unfortunately I had to dig them up early to fix some siding on the side of the house where they were planted. Should have thought about that summer project I needed to do before planting on the side of the house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

xtsho said:


> PM will most definitely spread to cannabis.
> 
> I used to get PM on my squashes and cucumbers really bad. Last couple of years I've been doing preventative spraying before it even shows up. I spray the leaves weekly with neem during the growing season. This year my pumpkins leaves started dying off like they normally do without ever having gotten PM. I stopped spraying a couple weeks ago and now it's showing up on what's left of my cucumbers. I didn't get it on my squashes either. Unfortunately I had to dig them up early to fix some siding on the side of the house where they were planted. Should have thought about that summer project I needed to do before planting on the side of the house.


same problem, got pm, got rid of it, couple of weeks later, shit starts to die like it still has pm....just too wet this year, not enough sun to keep this kind of thing under control


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 19, 2018)

Same here in New England, raining again today after the heaviest rains I've seen in years yesterday. Tomatoes are dead, most herbs too, only thing that seems to live in this is basil ?

This Friday will be 3 weeks I've had Bud hanging. I took the toy dehumidifier out and added a 2nd fan, turned down low pointing away, on the floor to fight mold and mildew because those toy dehumidifiers are not going to do anything when it's 93% rh

In 3 weeks I think I filled my small 1 liter dehumidifier twice and it's still mostly full right now

Indoors I'm rotating sprays of neem, baking soda and copper every Wednesday & burning sulfur every Sunday, what a freaking nightmare!

May starts sprays every Tuesday and Friday, but so far everything is in check

* wanted to add that vegetative plants really seem to love neem oil


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Same here in New England, raining again today after the heaviest rains I've seen in years yesterday. Tomatoes are dead, most herbs too, only thing that seems to live in this is basil ?
> 
> This Friday will be 3 weeks I've had Bud hanging. I took the toy dehumidifier out and added a 2nd fan, turned down low pointing away, on the floor to fight mold and mildew because those toy dehumidifiers are not going to do anything when it's 93% rh
> 
> ...


We have been having some sunny days here in Portland but the rain is on the way. Nights are dropping into the forties and humidity is way up. Cold humid nights. My basil is growing great right now also. My cherry tomatoes are still doing okay but they usually go pretty late. My Siletz are all done and the rest of the green Mortgage Lifters are going to eaten as fried green tomatoes. A few cucumbers still hanging on as the leaves turn yellow. Beans are history. Red Peppers are turning red. About ready to wrap this season up.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 19, 2018)

xtsho said:


> PM will most definitely spread to cannabis.
> 
> I used to get PM on my squashes and cucumbers really bad. Last couple of years I've been doing preventative spraying before it even shows up. I spray the leaves weekly with neem during the growing season. This year my pumpkins leaves started dying off like they normally do without ever having gotten PM. I stopped spraying a couple weeks ago and now it's showing up on what's left of my cucumbers. I didn't get it on my squashes either. Unfortunately I had to dig them up early to fix some siding on the side of the house where they were planted. Should have thought about that summer project I needed to do before planting on the side of the house.


Ive done a fair bit of reading into PM over the last year, and I have learned the opposite, that there are 1000's of different types of pm each one only affecting specific plants. Everything that I read, even as far as genome analysis has supported this. Please provide whatever your basing your claim of, I am very curious, as well doubtful when someone makes a claim like this, because even scientists don't fully know everything yet, and haven't been able to say for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

is it worth gambling? it probably has more to do with conditions being good for it to begin with, but even if some strains of pm won't grow on different plants, doesn't mean you can't carry spores in on a plant that's been outside exposed to it.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Ive done a fair bit of reading into PM over the last year, and I have learned the opposite, that there are 1000's of different types of pm each one only affecting specific plants. Everything that I read, even as far as genome analysis has supported this. Please provide whatever your basing your claim of, I am very curious, as well doubtful when someone makes a claim like this, because even scientists don't fully know everything yet, and haven't been able to say for sure.


I understand that the fungi that causes powdery mildew can be host specific. I guess "spread" was the wrong word to use. What I meant was that the same conditions that allow for PM to develop on other plants are the same conditions that can cause it to occur on cannabis. So if you're growing outdoors and see PM on other plants there is a possibility that it can develop on cannabis growing under the same conditions.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 19, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I understand that the fungi that causes powdery mildew can be host specific. I guess "spread" was the wrong word to use. What I meant was that the same conditions that allow for PM to develop on other plants are the same conditions that can cause it to occur on cannabis. So if you're growing outdoors and see PM on other plants there is a possibility that it can develop on cannabis growing under the same conditions.


Agreed, I have just vegetable plants outside and have noticed PM was the norm on some varieties, but no cannabis outside, just inside I have those


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

it was strange, i just had 5 tomato plants this year, 3 romas, and 2 better boys, they came from the same packages of seeds.
one of the romas and one of the better boys were much more resistant to insects, particularly aphids. thought that was kind of strange. keeping a couple of fruit worth of seeds off of each one to run next year, see if they breed true


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 20, 2018)

xtsho said:


> PM will most definitely spread to cannabis.
> 
> I used to get PM on my squashes and cucumbers really bad. Last couple of years I've been doing preventative spraying before it even shows up. I spray the leaves weekly with neem during the growing season. This year my pumpkins leaves started dying off like they normally do without ever having gotten PM. I stopped spraying a couple weeks ago and now it's showing up on what's left of my cucumbers. I didn't get it on my squashes either. Unfortunately I had to dig them up early to fix some siding on the side of the house where they were planted. Should have thought about that summer project I needed to do before planting on the side of the house.



This thread they almost prefer to talk about / share the experience about the vegetables or fruit more


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was strange, i just had 5 tomato plants this year, 3 romas, and 2 better boys, they came from the same packages of seeds.
> one of the romas and one of the better boys were much more resistant to insects, particularly aphids. thought that was kind of strange. keeping a couple of fruit worth of seeds off of each one to run next year, see if they breed true


Select a good genetic seeds or keep a pest-resistant crops makes better your "tomato'' or the harvest.
In Hawaii, for example, a new pest-resistant species of papaya tree had been developed in response to ring-spot virus infections in the last few decades.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 20, 2018)

I think this one should have the very strong vitality, even no water. they will not die.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

Missed you all... Chow for now..


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Missed you all... Chow for now..


Missed you too. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)

I worked on a couple of soil mixes yesterday. A full 40-45 gallon mix, and a 20 gallon seed mix. I'm planting another round of herb seeds tomorrow.


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I worked on a couple of soil mixes yesterday. A full 40-45 gallon mix, and a 20 gallon seed mix. I'm planting another round of herb seeds tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4203529 View attachment 4203530 View attachment 4203531


Damn... your hand writing is as bad as mine.....


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2018)

You're handwriting is better than mine. Decades of computers. I rarely write anything out by hand. I remember learning cursive in grade school


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Damn... your hand writing is as bad as mine.....


I should have been a Doctor. lol

But it's the same ole same ole. Mushroom compost, peat moss, Sungrow potting soil, etc. etc.


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)

This is my potting soil. I pay 12.50 a bag. 

 

Coffee ground compost. It takes a long time to fill, but not to empty.


----------



## thumper60 (Sep 23, 2018)

sucks my season goes by so quick had 2 frost already


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is my potting soil. I pay 12.50 a bag.
> 
> View attachment 4203544
> 
> ...


You ever hit up Star Bucks for grounds??


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> sucks my season goes by so quick had 2 frost alreadyView attachment 4204106


Dang. My first low in the 60's is still slipping on and off the far end of my 10 day forecast.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

Jypsy Dog said:


> You ever hit up Star Bucks for grounds??


I'm an hour away from the closest one. But I do always ask for the coffee grounds when I order coffee in a restaurant. We are thinking of going to Panama City this week. I need to remember to call all the Starbucks there and ask if they are in the Grounds to Gardens program.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 24, 2018)

I didn't post a picture of my harvest, but I picked a bunch of cukes the other day. Made up a big batch of lacto-fermented garlic dill pickles. In this picture, you can see that the fermentation is taking place by the cloudiness of the brine. It was crystal clear yesterday.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

Looking good Joe. I'm getting a few Armenians, but they look like crap. I saw yesterday that a deer had ate some of the vines. I have two small gates that I don't close. About this time every year one finds a way in. I guess I'll have to close the gates for a while.

The mini sweets are producing, but the peppers are mostly real small. The yellow one is the only one over two inches.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 24, 2018)

The bugs have been hitting my cukes pretty hard. I haven't been keeping up on spraying like I should, not sure if I can get them back at this point.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The bugs have been hitting my cukes pretty hard. I haven't been keeping up on spraying like I should, not sure if I can get them back at this point.


My new corn is about too far gone too. I was late getting it sprayed, and the flies fucked it up fast. Okra is kicking ass though. If you can keep the weeds and grass down, that mushroom compost is the shit.

I don't think I posted a picture here of the worms on my tangerine tree. They look like bird droppings. Get up to two inches long. They were real bad a week or so back. I hit them with BT. Today I noticed some of the leaves were curled up, so I checked them out. Tiny little worms in each curled up leaf. Maybe 1/16th of an inch long, and just so thin you could barely see them. I killed 7-8, but I'm sure I missed some. I'll try to get a picture of them before I BT their ass. Either last year or the year before was the first time I had ever seen then. They stripped the tree before I noticed it then. Since then I've tried to check on it regularly.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 24, 2018)

I've been finding some budworms that had gone on to pupate, same deal, wrapped up in a leaf like a nasty little burrito.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've been finding some budworms that had gone on to pupate, same deal, wrapped up in a leaf like a nasty little burrito.


I also found one like that on the cloned tomato today. A tiny little worm in there. I was going to BT after lunch, but it rained, and I took a nap until I had to leave for work. That has been my problem lately. I have had a bad case of fuck it.

I've been real lucky with regards to bud worms. I found one when I chopped the Ass Cheese Blues way back when. Then there was a lot of little ones on Random Bud #5 X TPD. I gave everything a spray of BT after that, and haven't seen anymore since. Touch wood.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> I also found one like that on the cloned tomato today. A tiny little worm in there. I was going to BT after lunch, but it rained, and I took a nap until I had to leave for work. That has been my problem lately. I have had a bad case of fuck it.
> 
> I've been real lucky with regards to bud worms. I found one when I chopped the Ass Cheese Blues way back when. Then there was a lot of little ones on Random Bud #5 X TPD. I gave everything a spray of BT after that, and haven't seen anymore since. Touch wood.


Ahh yes, the fuck its...I'm all too familiar with that condition.

I haven't lost huge amounts to budworms this year, less than an ounce so far. They seem to favor one plant in particular, and it just happens to be the plant I care least about. Just comes with the territory I suppose.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Ahh yes, the fuck its...I'm all too familiar with that condition.
> 
> I haven't lost huge amounts to budworms this year, less than an ounce so far. They seem to favor one plant in particular, and it just happens to be the plant I care least about. Just comes with the territory I suppose.


It doesn't work out like that very often. The first time I ran the GdR it was like that. The only plant in the patch with worms, and it would be wrapped up.

I've lost lots to rot this year. Half or more I would guess. And everything I have picked has been early.


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)

Speaking of rot. I saw someone else mention this, and it has been the case for me. But the buds with seeds were much more likely to have rot than the ones without. Most of my plants only have a few seeded buds, and lots of times those would be the first to start rotting.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> It doesn't work out like that very often. The first time I ran the GdR it was like that. The only plant in the patch with worms, and it would be wrapped up.
> 
> I've lost lots to rot this year. Half or more I would guess. And everything I have picked has been early.


Yeah, I've been following along with your thread in the outdoor forum. It's a damn shame how much you've lost to rot this year. Hopefully the fall runs turn out more fruitful for you.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I didn't post a picture of my harvest, but I picked a bunch of cukes the other day. Made up a big batch of lacto-fermented garlic dill pickles. In this picture, you can see that the fermentation is taking place by the cloudiness of the brine. It was crystal clear yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4204701


Grape vine leaves work great for keeping dill pickles crunchy. Just one leaf per jar. 
Almost got this entire fruiting bunch to ripen. For the record it has received no direct sun at all. It grew just above the ground under my grapevine, in the shade.
 
And another of the daily bowl fulls at this point
 

Cheers


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is my potting soil. I pay 12.50 a bag.
> 
> View attachment 4203544
> 
> ...


You will do big thing


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

I've had another project going for a little bit. I'm growing some hydroponic cabbage outdoors. Been going pretty good so far, working as advertised.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've had another project going for a little bit. I'm growing some hydroponic cabbage outdoors. Been going pretty good so far, working as advertised.
> 
> View attachment 4207035
> 
> View attachment 4207036


Looking good. Is keeping the water cool in your heat a problem?


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

I've been checking my tangerine tree every few days. Today was the first time I've seen worms again. Really small ones. I killed 7-8 more. Didn't get to the BT this morning. Had to finish mowing before work. There were a few of the classic curled leaves.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

Those might have been worm droppings. lol They do look like shit. This is a worm for sure.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

My okra is kicking it. When it doesn't rain everyday, it wilts in the noonday sun. But this was early morning, when they are loving life.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looking good. Is keeping the water cool in your heat a problem?


I don't even worry about it and the plants haven't seemed to mind. I added some pond-zyme to prevent algae, but other than that it's been hands off.

My tomatoes are doing really well. Once I get them supported I'll post some pics. They're pathetic right now, flopping all over.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> My okra is kicking it. When it doesn't rain everyday, it wilts in the noonday sun. But this was early morning, when they are loving life.
> 
> View attachment 4207053


I should try my hand at okra next year. I know it loves heat, and we have that in abundance.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I should try my hand at okra next year. I know it loves heat, and we have that in abundance.


As dry as it is where you are, you shouldn't have any of the fungal issues I had this year. They keep on keeping on until a killing frost. If black spot hadn't got on mine so bad, I would still be eating okra everyday.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

too larry said:


> As dry as it is where you are, you shouldn't have any of the fungal issues I had this year. They keep on keeping on until a killing frost. If black spot hadn't got on mine so bad, I would still be eating okra everyday.


Are you growing Clemson Spineless, or a different/multiple variety(ies)? I watched a YouTube video where the guy was growing red okra, super neat looking.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Are you growing Clemson Spineless, or a different/multiple variety(ies)? I watched a YouTube video where the guy was growing red okra, super neat looking.


There are a lot of cool strains out there. But yes, I'm growing Clemson Spineless. I grew some last year and saved half a gallon of seeds. Did a saved seed run early on this year. They started out great, but faded fast. Not sure if it was the seeds or not. After that I bought a pound at the Co-Op.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

By the way Larry, my lacto-fermented pickles are awesome. Beats any store bought pickle on flavor hands down.

If you ever want to try your hand at that, shoot me a pm. It's a very simple process.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> By the way Larry, my lacto-fermented pickles are awesome. Beats any store bought pickle on flavor hands down.
> 
> If you ever want to try your hand at that, shoot me a pm. It's a very simple process.


Thanks. I'll give it a try when I make some cukes. It will be next year before I have enough to do anything with. I'm making a few Armenians, but just 2-3 a week. That deer that got in the garden trimmed my vines for me.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

Did some maintenance on my tomato plants today. The Toronjiña plants grow tall and lanky, so support is a must. On the other hand, the Brandywine are stout and solid.

Toronjiña:
 

 

Brandywine:


----------



## xtsho (Sep 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> My okra is kicking it. When it doesn't rain everyday, it wilts in the noonday sun. But this was early morning, when they are loving life.
> 
> View attachment 4207053


Mine didn't do too well. But it did grow so that's making me optimistic that I can get a halfway decent crop next year. I just have to time it right so it's growing at the hottest time of the season. I'm not giving up.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Mine didn't do too well. But it did grow so that's making me optimistic that I can get a halfway decent crop next year. I just have to time it right so it's growing at the hottest time of the season. I'm not giving up.


That looks good. You might have to try a small hoop house to get a longer season. I planted my first round too early and it didn't do much because of the cold.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 3, 2018)

They put new trees out in front of my house on the sidewalk does anybody know what kind of tree this is? Thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> They put new trees out in front of my house on the sidewalk does anybody know what kind of tree this is? ThanksView attachment 4209730


that just looks like an Elm to me, not sure if it's some special kind. i'm not an expert, but i've seen a shitload of them, and they all looked like that


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that just looks like an Elm to me, not sure if it's some special kind. i'm not an expert, but i've seen a shitload of them, and they all looked like that


Thanks, they didn't have a tag on it


----------



## thumper60 (Oct 3, 2018)

it should be a new hybred,new England lost most of the its dutch elm in the 70s-80s to disease


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2018)

Last pictures of the season. I let everything go pretty early. Got busy. Pretty soon I'll be ripping everything up and preparing the beds for next year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Last pictures of the season. I let everything go pretty early. Got busy. Pretty soon I'll be ripping everything up and preparing the beds for next year.


damn, there's a house in there, i thought you lived in one of those gourds


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 6, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Last pictures of the season. I let everything go pretty early. Got busy. Pretty soon I'll be ripping everything up and preparing the beds for next year.


Looks like thanksgiving


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2018)

Absolutely INSANE. This is the biggest diameter i've ever seen on a tree!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Absolutely INSANE. This is the biggest diameter i've ever seen on a tree!
> 
> View attachment 4213701


big baobab


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Absolutely INSANE. This is the biggest diameter i've ever seen on a tree!
> 
> View attachment 4213701


I want one in my front yard!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> big baobab


They live to be over 1000 years old


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> big baobab


 yes tooo big


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I want one in my front yard!


why want dig a hole and live in ?  that i wanted loll


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2018)

xtsho said:


> They live to be over 1000 years old


 it's incredible. 
This spectacular Tule tree is more than 2000 years old, Oaxaca, Mexico.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 24, 2018)

We're still going strong here. My outdoor hydroponics experiment is definitely proving itself. This is a shot of my Toronjiña tomato plants. They are single stemmed being trained up a string with clips. They're pretty well loaded down with fruit, hope to see them start ripening soon.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 30, 2018)

Love potatoes


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm alive and well. Just got phones and wifi back at work today. Went two weeks without power at home. Bought a little generator from Amazon, and got power the next day. Money well spent.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Hey guys. I'm alive and well. Just got phones and wifi back at work today. Went two weeks without power at home. Bought a little generator from Amazon, and got power the next day. Money well spent.


i was wondering what had happened to you, glad to hear all is well...or at least wellish


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was wondering what had happened to you, glad to hear all is well...or at least wellish


The eye passed within 3 miles of the house. 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. I was 2 weeks without power at home. Got it back a little sooner at work, but didn't get the phone and wifi until today.

I'm much luckier than a lot of my neighbors. Most have blue tarps on their roof.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> The eye passed within 3 miles of the house. 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. I was 2 weeks without power at home. Got it back a little sooner at work, but didn't get the phone and wifi until today.
> 
> I'm much luckier than a lot of my neighbors. Most have blue tarps on their roof.


at least they still have roofs to put tarps on


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least they still have roofs to put tarps on


Good point. My boss lost most of her roof. No insurance. FEMA will help some, but she won't be whole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Good point. My boss lost most of her roof. No insurance. FEMA will help some, but she won't be whole.


hate to like a post like that, but why the hell didn't a business owner have home insurance?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 31, 2018)

GUYS GOOD HALLOWEEN DAY.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hate to like a post like that, but why the hell didn't a business owner have home insurance?


We are a private, not for profit company. She makes more than I do, but they are not well off. Her roof was in bad shape, was the reason she gave for no one covering them. They had set aside the money to roof it, but hadn't got it done yet.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

I picked up some of my black plastic pots and 5 gallon buckets with holes drilled in them a half mile down the road this morning. Also found a sheet of roofing, but I just left it.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> The eye passed within 3 miles of the house. 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. I was 2 weeks without power at home. Got it back a little sooner at work, but didn't get the phone and wifi until today.
> 
> I'm much luckier than a lot of my neighbors. Most have blue tarps on their roof.


Holy crap! Glad you made it through.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Holy crap! Glad you made it through.


Thanks.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 2, 2018)

Got my first tomato off the late start plants. This is what a ripe Toronjiña tomato looks like. Taste-wise similar to a Yellow Pear, but even less acidic and a bit more meaty. These would make an excellent garden muncher, or salad tomato if you're not an unrefined heathen like me.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

My okra was kicking ass. I got my first cutting a couple days after the storm. Cooked them {in a pan} on the grill. Then a couple days later when I went to cut it again, the deer had stripped every leaf. All the gates to the garden had blown down, as well as several trees on the fence. And I hadn't thought about fucking deer.

But the one mess I had was real good.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

This is where the pump house touched down in the okra patch.

 

And where it stopped. It missed the orange trees, but did get a potted pepper.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> View attachment 4226248 View attachment 4226252


i hate to like okra, but i guess you ought to be glad anything is still growing


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate to like okra, but i guess you ought to be glad anything is still growing


Was growing. The fence is all down, and I didn't think about the deer. Now I have nude stalks. 

I'm going to take down the rest of the fence anyway. The garden is the only spot I have to put stuff I'm salvaging from the wreckage. We did get word the timber broker is going to be able to take the wood. They should get started in 2-3 weeks. After the trees are gone, I'll buy a shed. And as soon as I can find some metal roofing, I'll get the two sheds still standing re-roofed. My back porch is piled so high with shit I can't fit anything else in there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> Was growing. The fence is all down, and I didn't think about the deer. Now I have nude stalks.
> 
> I'm going to take down the rest of the fence anyway. The garden is the only spot I have to put stuff I'm salvaging from the wreckage. We did get word the timber broker is going to be able to take the wood. They should get started in 2-3 weeks. After the trees are gone, I'll buy a shed. And as soon as I can find some metal roofing, I'll get the two sheds still standing re-roofed. My back porch is piled so high with shit I can't fit anything else in there.


that's cool, at least it isn't all a total loss. may be hard to find materials right off the bat, places will be sold out from people trying to get shit back together. that's the way it was here for over a year after the fire


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool, at least it isn't all a total loss. may be hard to find materials right off the bat, places will be sold out from people trying to get shit back together. that's the way it was here for over a year after the fire


We are talking to a roofing company out of Tampa. They are cousins of my wife's niece, and are up here doing some jobs for folks they know. They said they would put us to the head of the line since we were "family", but my wife told them we were in no rush. 90% of the roof is fine, so I will be making sure that it gets to the ground without getting bent up, and I will have plenty of shed roofing then.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 9, 2018)

The coffee tree is producing more flowers & bigger beans. The sweet's coffee blend coming soon.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> The coffee tree is producing more flowers & bigger beans. The sweet's coffee blend coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 4229955 View attachment 4229956


I have two coffee plants growing indoors. They're only a couple feet tall and will probably never produce any beans and if they do just a few. They are nice looking plants though and that's why I bought them. I stopped drinking coffee almost thirty years ago when I stopped caffeine. But I sure wish I could grown them big outdoors. No go with my growing zone.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 9, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I have two coffee plants growing indoors. They're only a couple feet tall and will probably never produce any beans and if they do just a few. They are nice looking plants though and that's why I bought them. I stopped drinking coffee almost thirty years ago when I stopped caffeine. But I sure wish I could grown them big outdoors. No go with my growing zone.


That's fine, not drink coffee but still grow it, because you love it. I like drink coffee ,and drink a lot a day, coffee with my daily life for over 20 years, they are not bad . if you would grow a coffee tree outdoor you can find a good strain and take good care of it, love it.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

I've been harvesting a few pumpkins lately. I've been waiting for them to orange up, but I think this variety doesn't necessarily turn orange when ripe. Cooked up a green one earlier in the week, and it was as pumpkiny as an orange-shelled one. My dog loves her some roasted pumpkin.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've been harvesting a few pumpkins lately. I've been waiting for them to orange up, but I think this variety doesn't necessarily turn orange when ripe. Cooked up a green one earlier in the week, and it was as pumpkiny as an orange-shelled one. My dog loves her some roasted pumpkin.View attachment 4230897


Those look nice. 

But it reminds me I'm jonesing for pumpkin seeds. My local Big Lots was where I bought my soybeans, soynuts, granola, pumpkin seeds and dried cranberries that I mix with my Kashi breakfast cereal. But the roof came down in their whole shopping center, and the next closest Big Lots is in Dothan Al. I had hoped to get up there tomorrow, but we have a chainsaw crew camping at my work, and they are going to help clean up some of our downed trees. Sunday is their only day off, so that is when they are going to help us. So I'm coming in on my day off to run a chainsaw. Joy.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2018)

We had frost this morning. Everything in the garden has been ripped up. Sure looks smaller without any plants. It's still a tight fit but at least I still have some yard for the dogs and entertaining. I'm going to mix up some amendments, crab meal, alfalfa, kelp, azomite, rock phosphate, and a few other things and til into the soil with some manure and compost and either plant some cover crop or cover with black plastic after it rains good for awhile. I should have planted the cover crop already but never mind about that. There are still a few things I can plant that will grow over the winter.

Even though it's months away I find myself thinking about and planning next years garden. Irrigation is going to be much different. That's going to be completely automated. I have most of what I need I just need to plan it out correctly which will be easy since I only have a few beds.

Some Walla Walla Sweet onions I started from seed. I'm not getting seeds from this place again. Very poor germination. I messed up anyway by sowing them in a segmented tray. Should have just sown them in an open tray. It's easier to get them out.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 11, 2018)

..noticed this little oregano plant is still growing, 28° this morning and it's been below freezing several times, only thing still alive, very hardy


----------



## too larry (Nov 12, 2018)

I haven't had any lows in the 30's yet. But Friday morning is forecast to be 35F I had to air up a tire on my small tractor, and topped it off with fuel. The plan is to switch to the tine harrow for raking leaves, but I did bush hog the grass in the garden. Started cutting the late sweet corn down, but saw a few ears almost ready, so I stopped. I doubt it will be worth the trouble, but I will keep an eye on.

I need to get some greens planted. It's good above ground days now.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> I haven't had any lows in the 30's yet. But Friday morning is forecast to be 35F I had to air up a tire on my small tractor, and topped it off with fuel. The plan is to switch to the tine harrow for raking leaves, but I did bush hog the grass in the garden. Started cutting the late sweet corn down, but saw a few ears almost ready, so I stopped. I doubt it will be worth the trouble, but I will keep an eye on.
> 
> I need to get some greens planted. It's good above ground days now.


We dropped into the high 30's in the wee hours today. I hate this time of year, but I also love it.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)

Some fruit from my yard


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2018)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Some fruit from my yardView attachment 4233109
> 
> View attachment 4233110


That's spectacular! I'm jealous.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks, we take fruit seriously here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

what are the leafy pinkish units next to the pomegranates?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are the leafy pinkish units next to the pomegranates?


Those look like Dragon Fruit.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4233132 View attachment 4233134 View attachment 4233135 View attachment 4233136 View attachment 4233137 View attachment 4233139


cool, cactus fruits...what is that breed of cactus?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)

Its dragonfruit, botanical name is hylocereus which has a few subspecies. Some are very sweet and delicious. Good for you too.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2018)

Those dragon fruits are expensive here in Portland when you can find them at the Asian markets. Some taste better than others. It's a crap shoot. Sure wish I could grow them myself but the climate here won't allow it.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Nov 14, 2018)

Its expensive at the store here too and its grown here. Just like pot, doesnt cost a lot to grow your own outdoors.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

@NirvanaMesa your fruit looks great. Well done.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2018)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Its expensive at the store here too and its grown here. Just like pot, doesnt cost a lot to grow your own outdoors.


Out of that pile of fruit you have I can grow the persimmons and pomegranate. The bananas and everything else wouldn't grow fruit if it even survived one winter.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't grow heirloom tomatoes anymore, but this company had the best selection/quality and good service. On sale now
https://www.tomatofest.com/Tomato_Seeds_on_Sale_s/43.htm


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't grow heirloom tomatoes anymore, but this company had the best selection/quality and good service. On sale now
> https://www.tomatofest.com/Tomato_Seeds_on_Sale_s/43.htm


Thanks for the link.mI see they have Pruden's Purple, my favorite the last few years. $4 but didn't say how many seeds {or weight}. I've been buying off Amazon the last couple of years. I forget what each pack cost, but it had 40 seeds per pack.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2018)

on the main page

_*All packs contain 25 - 30 seeds unless otherwise noted.*
*Minimum Order $15.00*_


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> on the main page
> 
> _*All packs contain 25 - 30 seeds unless otherwise noted.
> Minimum Order $15.00*_


Thanks.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 20, 2018)

The peppers got harvest now, green peppers for the tonight's dinner. lol


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2018)

I had to buy peppers for Thanksgiving. Can't remember doing that before.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> Thanks for the link.mI see they have Pruden's Purple, my favorite the last few years. $4 but didn't say how many seeds {or weight}. I've been buying off Amazon the last couple of years. I forget what each pack cost, but it had 40 seeds per pack.


what is the brand and do you like them? I am looking for some new packs to pop indoors this winter. I'd especially like to get my herb garden rolling, all I got right now is Thyme and and it is growing, but I dont think ideally. smells great but is kinda limpy and thin. 

cannabis was a gateway drug into growing organic vegetables.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cannabis was a gateway drug into growing organic vegetables.


be careful, next thing you know, you'll be knitting, and home canning....where does it stop? crochet? macrame?!?!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

lol I learned to knit like 15 years ago and I do make pickles from my cuces...I get excited paying my mortgage on time!


----------



## too larry (Nov 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what is the brand and do you like them? I am looking for some new packs to pop indoors this winter. I'd especially like to get my herb garden rolling, all I got right now is Thyme and and it is growing, but I dont think ideally. smells great but is kinda limpy and thin.
> 
> cannabis was a gateway drug into growing organic vegetables.


I'm not sure if I have a pack left. I'll look in my seed stash and see if I can find one. {or get the wife to look back and see what she can find on Amazon order history} 

They did real good for me until the rain started. After that, very few got ripe before they rotted. But all the big tomatoes rotted. The Cherry and Yellow Pear lasted longer.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what is the brand and do you like them? I am looking for some new packs to pop indoors this winter. I'd especially like to get my herb garden rolling, all I got right now is Thyme and and it is growing, but I dont think ideally. smells great but is kinda limpy and thin.
> 
> cannabis was a gateway drug into growing organic vegetables.



LOL SAME with gateway part, hilarious isnt it!


----------



## rob333 (Nov 28, 2018)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4233132 View attachment 4233134 View attachment 4233135 View attachment 4233136 View attachment 4233137 View attachment 4233139


like ya dragon fruit they lady fingers bananas ?


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Not exactly garden, but I didn't know where to put this.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Did most of that myself with chainsaw, Kabota and the old tractor. Did have an AmeriCorp crew out of Colorado help me out one afternoon. They work in conjunction with a dude with tractor and grapple. Good folks.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not exactly garden, but I didn't know where to put this.
> 
> View attachment 4241434 View attachment 4241437 View attachment 4241439 View attachment 4241441


Clearing the way, job well done.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Master_Tabi said:


> Clearing the way, job well done.


I can walk all the way around the house now.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 30, 2018)

From the looks of things you in the goonies, marshland all around. Its been cold this week in paradise, time for bed I got a day job.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

Master_Tabi said:


> From the looks of things you in the goonies, marshland all around. Its been cold this week in paradise, time for bed I got a day job.


I'm in the boonies for sure, but on a sand hill. Not wet at all. Behind the house the longleaf pines are 19 years old. Was row crops before that.

It has been raining everyday though, so all the rivers and creeks are trying to flood right now. There was a flood right after the hurricane, and it's never really got back down to normal. The streams are still full of downed trees, so the flow has been effected.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 1, 2018)

There's no place I'd rather be, have the water levels effected you in anyway? South of the springs with manatees no effect at all, well just abnormal tide.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

Master_Tabi said:


> There's no place I'd rather be, have the water levels effected you in anyway? South of the springs with manatees no effect at all, well just abnormal tide.


If it gets high enough, some of my old camps and storage are in danger. But the projections are several feet lower than that.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 1, 2018)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 2, 2018)

I wanted to share a pic of one of my pumpkins I grew this year. Surprisingly enough, the vines are still alive and producing, though I'm not expecting any late pumpkins to make it.

I cook these for my dogs, but they're damn tasty...kind of similar to an acorn or butternut squash.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I wanted to share a pic of one of my pumpkins I grew this year. Surprisingly enough, the vines are still alive and producing, though I'm not expecting any late pumpkins to make it.
> 
> I cook these for my dogs, but they're damn tasty...kind of similar to an acorn or butternut squash.
> 
> View attachment 4242656


I bet your dogs are happy.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I bet your dogs are happy.


They sure are, pumpkin and yams are their favorites.


----------



## too larry (Dec 3, 2018)

Pumpkins looking good Joe. We had a killing frost 2-3 weeks ago. Most year's it's after Christmas when we see the first one.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Pumpkins looking good Joe. We had a killing frost 2-3 weeks ago. Most year's it's after Christmas when we see the first one.


We haven't had a killing frost yet, I think last winter it came first or second week of January. Then there are years where we don't get one at all...


----------



## too larry (Dec 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We haven't had a killing frost yet, I think last winter it came first or second week of January.


We have been is a rain/cold front cycle for the last few weeks. Everyone here has roof damage, and roofers are in short supply. It rains for two to three days, then is cold as fuck for a couple days. Then it does it again.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have been is a rain/cold front cycle for the last few weeks. Everyone here has roof damage, and roofers are in short supply. It rains for two to three days, then is cold as fuck for a couple days. Then it does it again.


Yeesh, sounds delightful.


----------



## too larry (Dec 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yeesh, sounds delightful.


It was so nice, I decided to sleep out last night. {my new stealth camp on a cousin's land}


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Pumpkins looking good Joe. We had a killing frost 2-3 weeks ago. Most year's it's after Christmas when we see the first one.


Lost my zucchinis


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> They sure are, pumpkin and yams are their favorites.


Don't pumpkins help a dogs digestive system or something like that?

Enzymes as i recall...


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

Master_Tabi said:


> Don't pumpkins help a dogs digestive system or something like that?
> 
> Enzymes as i recall...


That was my understanding, I don't know why though. I like that it's a healthy thing I can mix into their dry food.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 3, 2018)

All I know for sure is if a doggie has diarrhea give him pumpkin lol, dogs get upset stomachs from change of the type of food or even the schedule. You doing right by them and yourself, I love win win situations


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

Master_Tabi said:


> All I know for sure is if a doggie has diarrhea give him pumpkin lol, dogs get upset stomachs from change of the type of food or even the schedule. You doing right by them and yourself, I love win win situations


That's why we started giving them pumpkin initially, to settle upset tummies and help with occasional diarrhea. They like it so much that they don't want to eat dry food without it.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 3, 2018)

Good pumkin is sweet smart dogs


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not exactly garden, but I didn't know where to put this.
> 
> Cut down all trees there and grow yours loved plants in the garden. so the room covered with all greens


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 10, 2018)

I am growing geraniums in a tent using a 150hps. I figured weed would be legalized soon so i might as well invest in the equipment early. The geraniums have warmed me back up to growing, it had been 5 years since i had a garden of any kind and i made some stupid mistakes with them. Underwatering and burning leaves by leaving water on them. They are starting to recover now. I started them from a packet of seeds


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey folks. Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope everyone has a good holiday. We are going up to Dothan on Christmas day. I'm hoping to get some woods time in before and after. I'm out of here until next weekend.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

I had hoped to have the longleaf pines cut and clear an acre or two for garden behind the house by time to plant for spring. But the loggers told me that the trees are too small for chips, and for now the pellet mill is not buying. I guess I will chainsaw the trees in my old garden, drag the pumphouse out to the road, and put some fence back up. Not sure when I'll have time to actually work it though.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 18, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4266879


My dog loves gophers.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 18, 2019)

That looks like a big gopher. I wish I had a dog that could get them. Already caught 5 of them in 2019.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4266875


mangoes? i'm trying to grow a mango in a container, from a pit. it's about 2 feet high, but i keep running into some kind of problem. it'll start throwing a bunch of leaves, then the new leaves will get spotty and dry up....not sure if i'm feeding it right, may be bad medium...about to repot it into fresh medium in a larger pot, which should fix any root issues...but still wondering about feeding, found half a dozen sites with conflicting information


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mangoes? i'm trying to grow a mango in a container, from a pit. it's about 2 feet high, but i keep running into some kind of problem. it'll start throwing a bunch of leaves, then the new leaves will get spotty and dry up....not sure if i'm feeding it right, may be bad medium...about to repot it into fresh medium in a larger pot, which should fix any root issues...but still wondering about feeding, found half a dozen sites with conflicting information
> 
> View attachment 4267381


Mangos are pretty tough plants and require lots of heat units and light units to grow properly. And they need to dry up fully between waterings. Like bone dry almost. Dont over water. And tall tree pots work best, when the tap root hits the bottom of the pot the tree will.get salt burn. So best to flush occasionally with warmed up rain water. A plant that small doesnt need much fertilizer. you can use a dyna grow foliar pro type liquid with a few hundred ppm on it every other watering. Something like that. Or a spoon full of osmocote slow release will be fine for 5 months.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

The fruits were avocados by the way. I have about 50 mango trees out on a hillside though.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> The fruits were avocados by the way. I have about 50 mango trees out on a hillside though.


was going by the leaves, they didn't really look like mangoes


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

This and the avocados are in season now. I got some broccolis going too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4267540
> This and the avocados are in season now. I got some broccolis going too.


looks like tangerines?


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

The hurricane blew all my oranges off the trees. They were not really ripe, but I ate as many of them as I could.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

Its a "dancy" mandarin orange. Very nice oranges. Ive got a gold nugget mandarin also that makes great oranges.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like tangerines?


I looked it up an it is a tangerine not a mandarin. It says its a very old cultivar. They taste good thats for sure. We probably going to get 300 of them off this 3 year old tree.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I looked it up an it is a tangerine not a mandarin. It says its a very old cultivar. They taste good thats for sure. We probably going to get 300 of them off this 3 year old tree.


From wicki wicki:

"*Mandarin*" and "*tangerine*" are two words for the same thing, technically Citrus reticulata Blanco. They're called mandarins because they were thought to be native to China; they're called *tangerines *because they were thought to have come from Tangiers.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 19, 2019)

I want to say they (citrus) are native to china but some of the selected mandarin types were developed or selected in Morocco.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm still eating Kale. The garlic and onions I planted are doing fine. I also have some everbearing Strawberries still blooming but they don't set fruit. Almost the end of January and we're in the mid fifties here in Portland. Winter decided not to show up I guess. I'm going to stop growing onions. They are just too inexpensive to justify the space they take up. I don't have much space so I want to grow harder to find produce. Plus I can buy a 50 pound bag of onions for a little more than $6 at Smartfoodservice down the street.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

I got side tracked into working in the garden today. Well, garden adjacent anyway.

Moved a bunch of mushroom compost around. Disturbed a lot of worms.

 
 


Made a soil mix. Used up all the old, wet coffee ground compost so I could clean the bin and empty the three months worth of coffee grounds that have been keeping me from using the passenger seat of my truck.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 1, 2019)

So I got sick of watching the price of GH Flora micro go up like a rocket so I'm switching to powders. I bought Peter's (or Jacks, name it one or the other and make up your damn mind will ya?) 10-30-20 Bloom booster

So I noticed that Jack's 20-20-20 was kind of pricey, I found this Schultz 20-20-20, claims has micronutrients,

I can't find almost any info about it on line and I can't find the back label of the Box pic anywhere on line ?!

*..Does anybody know anything about this product*?

 it'll be here tomorrow, at worst I'll use it in the garden on the tomates, but I don't see why it won't be fine for indoor cannabis veg too?

I'll put a picture of the box's back label up, it's about the cheapest brand name you can find although I did see bulk 20-20-20 product on eBay slightly cheaper but without free shipping


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> So I got sick of watching the price of GH Flora micro go up like a rocket so I'm switching to powders. I bought Peter's (or Jacks, name it one or the other and make up your damn mind will ya?) 10-30-20 Bloom booster
> 
> So I noticed that Jack's 20-20-20 was kind of pricey, I found this Schultz 20-20-20, claims has micronutrients,
> 
> ...


It won't work. You need to buy a dozen bottles from Advanced Nutrients in order to grow weed. You should know that. 

I found this. Not the same product but they probably use the same ingredients in all their stuff just in different formulations.

http://archpdfs.lps.org/Chemicals/SchultzPlantFoodPlus.pdf

https://www.greenbook.net/schultz-company/all-purpose-liquid-plant-food

https://hpd.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19028002


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 1, 2019)

xtsho said:


> It won't work. You need to buy a dozen bottles from Advanced Nutrients in order to grow weed. You should know that.
> 
> I found this. Not the same product but they probably use the same ingredients in all their stuff just in different formulations.
> 
> ...


Damn that made me laugh!  thank you I needed it today


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 2, 2019)

Seems all right (and there's so much of it :/ ) Looks like it needs cal-mag added


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

pick up a sweeping pussywillow.. and its hard to see, but in the tomato cage is my bell pepper plant I've kept going from last year.... going to be a big fucker come planting season..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4284149 View attachment 4284152pick up a sweeping pussywillow.. and its hard to see, but in the tomato cage is my bell pepper plant I've kept going for last year.... going to be a big fucker come planting season..


there are fuzzy white caterpillars eating your plant....


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are fuzzy white caterpillars eating your plant....


Lol...looks like that huh. got to tell my woman that. Lol.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

I got another section of wire down and rolled up. Only two more trees to go, and I can start thinking about gardening.

This red cedar was on the fence. I'm going to use it for a post when I start my tarp/para-cord shed.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 18, 2019)

Okay so the only two plants that survived my West Coast relocation trip was a cherry tomato and my aji panca pepper, they just got replanet today in a 1 1/2 gallon pot ( I grow in containers) and will sit in my backyard as soon as the sun decides to shine again on sunny Southern California.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 18, 2019)

I just started some seeds. Poppys and tomatoes...


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2019)

Tomatoe seeds are sprouting ..
These are hybrids.. I normally just grow heirloom varieties but sad fuck it, I'll give these ago..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

probably should have waited on these, but last year my pumpkins and watermelons didn't do shit, wanted to give them a head start this year....now i'm afraid that by next months when i can put these out, they're going to have already taken over my house, like jumanji.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably should have waited on these, but last year my pumpkins and watermelons didn't do shit, wanted to give them a head start this year....now i'm afraid that by next months when i can put these out, they're going to have already taken over my house, like jumanji.....
> View attachment 4291203


I was thinking about getting some of my watermelons going aswell.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> I was thinking about getting some of my watermelons going aswell.


the watermelons aren't scaring me too much, the pumpkins, on the other hand, will be like " FEED ME, SEYMOUR" by the time they can go out...


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

Everyone's starts are looking good. I'm looking at March 6th and then the 14th and 15th to get some seeds in the ground. or cups anyway. It might be container gardening for me this year.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I have young orange trees that need to be planted. The 5th is a good day for that. The odds of my schedule working out for that are slim to none.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the watermelons aren't scaring me too much, the pumpkins, on the other hand, will be like " FEED ME, SEYMOUR" by the time they can go out...


Lol.... you'll be chopping up body parts..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

bought these at a box store.. some are sprouting now


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 2, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4292552 bought these at a box store.. some are sprouting nowView attachment 4292553


After multiple attempts at trying to get some McCormick poppy seeds to sprout with no luck, just got some Black Double Peony poppy seeds from a Big Box store to sprout also!

Hopefully they are the "right" ones...


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 3, 2019)

So far these have made my list for the container garden this year, think I'm going to begin planting today under my 400 watt Mars LED light until they can go outdoors.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

^^^^ Very nice.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 3, 2019)

I picked up seeds for crops that can be planted early. Beets, turnips, greens, peas, etc... Also grabbed some corn and a pack of Armenian Cucumbers. I've heard good things about them. I also have a tin full of seeds of beans, squash, cucumbers, etc... 

I just started some seeds on March 1st. Have a tray in my veg tent sitting on top of the T5 until they sprout and then they go under the light. Tomatoes, red and green peppers, eggplant, and petunia's. I'm going to grow some hot pepper varieties but I'll just buy live plants for those. I only need a few anyway. I know a few places that always have a good selection. I'll probably end up with more than I have room for since I already want a Carolina Reaper, Habanero, Thai, Serrano, Cayenne, several Jalapeno's, and a couple more. I plan on doing a bunch of plants in large nursery pots that I'll be able to move to wherever I can fit them in. My gardening plans are bigger than the space I have.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

@xtsho, you will love the Armenians. Regular cukes will never be the same for you.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> @xtsho, you will love the Armenians. Regular cukes will never be the same for you.


Yeah I'm anxious to give them a try. It seems like they have almost a cult following online. I did a google on them and there is a ton of information. I'm looking forward to grilling some this summer and making some Turkish style pickles as well. I've already bookmarked some recipe's.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

I had a bad hail storm before daylight yesterday morning. Enough to make a ton of noise in the gutters and downspouts. Glad I didn't have anything going in the garden.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had a bad hail storm before daylight yesterday morning. Enough to make a ton of noise in the gutters and downspouts. Glad I didn't have anything going in the garden.


We got 20+ cms of snow last night. Watching another one for monday morning. Sure puts the kybosh on fishin fever


----------



## xtsho (Mar 3, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> We got 20+ cms of snow last night. Watching another one for monday morning. Sure puts the kybosh on fishin fever


Do the stores still have kale? I ask because here in Portland the city went into a panic over a forecast of a few inches of snow. People stormed the grocery stores. Lines were all the way to the back. And they ran out of kale. It was panic and pandemonium all at once. Since I always have backup of everything I was well prepared and watched the chaos unfold on the local evening news.
People cleaned out the milk, eggs, bread and yes toilet paper as well. The city of Portland Oregon goes into a panic and shuts down for an inch of snow. I'm not making it up. True story. Hard to believe but it happens. It's embarrassing to see my hometown act so ridiculous but most of the panic comes from the California transplants and apparently they like their kale. 


https://www.wweek.com/news/2019/02/08/panicky-portlanders-strip-grocery-shelves-bare-of-kale-as-snowstorm-descends/


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Do the stores still have kale? I ask because here in Portland the city went into a panic over a forecast of a few inches of snow. People stormed the grocery stores. Lines were all the way to the back. And they ran out of kale. It was panic and pandemonium all at once. Since I always have backup of everything I was well prepared and watched the chaos unfold on the local evening news.
> People cleaned out the milk, eggs, bread and yes toilet paper as well. The city of Portland Oregon goes into a panic and shuts down for an inch of snow. I'm not making it up. True story. Hard to believe but it happens. It's embarrassing to see my hometown act so ridiculous but most of the panic comes from the California transplants and apparently they like their kale.
> 
> 
> https://www.wweek.com/news/2019/02/08/panicky-portlanders-strip-grocery-shelves-bare-of-kale-as-snowstorm-descends/


 Hi, yes i was in one of the grocery stores yesterday and they had bunches of kale on sale. A lot of the produce here is brought in from Brazil and Cuba so maybe it came from there -- i dont like it so i never look. People panic soooooo easily now days. The media plays it up too, 10-20 cm of snow on the way !! Make sure you hsve plenty of supplies, stay off the roads !! Its ridiclous. Ok im feeling a rant.
Yup we have kale


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

it happens here all the time, people flip out in the snow....every time we have ANY snow forecast, people start buying shit up like it's a fucking asteroid coming, instead of a few flakes of snow....


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it happens here all the time, people flip out in the snow....every time we have ANY snow forecast, people start buying shit up like it's a fucking asteroid coming, instead of a few flakes of snow....


Like a bunch of sheep being led around by media. I thought it was only here because of our metric system. Sheep hear 20cm and panic because they remember 20". The local news here really plays it up too, like a natural disaster is about to hit.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a serious problem. While at the local Fred Meyers to grab a few food items I somehow ended up in the garden section. The Zinnias are going out in the front yard but I have no idea where I'm growing the rest of it. I guess I'm going to end up turning my front yard into a garden. I've got a big strip on the side of the driveway that I'm planning to put raised beds on. It gets good sun as well.

I also bought some Mason bees and tubes for a bee house I will have to make. As if I needed another hobby. Now I'm playing with bees.

I wanted to put the onions in today. It was clear skies and sunny but cold as hell. 25 mph wind just blowing. I get the east winds from the Columbia Gorge and the chill factor from the wind is chilling. Ground was half frozen. Not today. My dogs won't even go outside.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> So far these have made my list for the container garden this year, think I'm going to begin planting today under my 400 watt Mars LED light until they can go outdoors.
> View attachment 4293136 View attachment 4293137


May I ask where you got those pepper seeds?


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

I took down another section of garden fence this morning. Had two down already and got them rolled up and moved. Dragged the other one out of the way. {ran out of time} I was working beside the fruit trees. Peach and blueberries are blooming. {blueberry pictures didn't turn out good}


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 4, 2019)

xtsho said:


> May I ask where you got those pepper seeds?


My brother in law mother lives in Peru, she sends me seeds from time to time.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the watermelons aren't scaring me too much, the pumpkins, on the other hand, will be like " FEED ME, SEYMOUR" by the time they can go out...


My pumpkins took over the whole back yard last year, they even invaded my neighbor's yard. Good luck. 

Going to try acorn squash this year, hopefully get more harvest for the square footage the vines take up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> My pumpkins took over the whole back yard last year, they even invaded my neighbor's yard. Good luck.
> 
> Going to try acorn squash this year, hopefully get more harvest for the square footage the vines take up.


Year before last I did real good with the Acorn squash. We cooked them lots of different ways, but baking with butter and brown sugar is hard to beat.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Year before last I did real good with the Acorn squash. We cooked them lots of different ways, but baking with butter and brown sugar is hard to beat.


Sure does sound good.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Sure does sound good.


I think of it as a dessert, not a veggie.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2019)

Speaking of Acorn squash. A strange hybrid that I got. I think it's an Acorn crossed with a yellow squash.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Speaking of Acorn squash. A strange hybrid that I got. I think it's an Acorn crossed with a yellow squash.


have any viable looking seeds? some crosses are able to reproduce, and some aren't...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have any viable looking seeds? some crosses are able to reproduce, and some aren't...


I've got the seeds somewhere but I'm probably not going to grow them in my garden. I don't have time or space to play around with it. Nor do I want to. If it was anything good they would have already been selling seeds of this hybrid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I've got the seeds somewhere but I'm probably not going to grow them in my garden. I don't have time or space to play around with it. Nor do I want to. If it was anything good they would have already been selling seeds of this hybrid.


probably, but you never know, if i grow any weird crosses i try to grow one out the next year, just to see if i can, and if i like it...might find the next new thing...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably, but you never know, if i grow any weird crosses i try to grow one out the next year, just to see if i can, and if i like it...might find the next new thing...


 I'll probably end up growing a couple. It would be hard not to. My problem is that I already have plans to grow more than I actually have room for. But I'll fit them in somehow I guess. I'm definitely moving to a place with more property in the next few years. I just don't have the real estate where I'm at to do what I want to do. I like my place but I just need more room.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Speaking of Acorn squash. A strange hybrid that I got. I think it's an Acorn crossed with a yellow squash.


What does the flesh look like? That looks sort of like a Spaghetti squash.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> What does the flesh look like? That looks sort of like a Spaghetti squash.


The flesh was similar to acorn. I didn't eat it but I harvested the seeds.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> The flesh was similar to acorn. I didn't eat it but I harvested the seeds.


I grew a pack of mixed winter squash, about 4-5 kinds all planted together. I saved some of the seeds, but haven't tried any yet. They should be some strange crosses.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2019)

tomatoes are growing slowly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

looks like you're making them reach too far for the light...get a t5 right on top of them..


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4296635 tomatoes are growing slowly



Mine are coming along as well.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Mine are coming along as well.


Nice... I've got to get my black krim going soon


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like you're making them reach too far for the light...get a t5 right on top of them..


I just put them under my 400watter a day or two ago.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

Looking good. The wife added Mini Sweet Peppers to her stuffed chicken breast at lunch, and I saved the seeds. Will get those and a few tomatoes and other pepper seeds in soil on the 14th or 15th. Still no place to hang lights, but I'm going to dig a hole in the garden and cover it like I did last year.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

I was down at the river field day before yesterday. Saw a violet and went to get the camera. Got side tracked when I saw my orange trees had got bit by the frost. These are some seedling oranges I got from a cousin in law down in Wewa. The tree they came off of has been growing in the swamp for about 80 years. It gets a little colder where I'm at, and some of these have been killed back to the roots. I planted 50-75 of them in the pines years ago. They are about chest high.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 8, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4296635 tomatoes are growing slowly


I hope so u got months before those go out there,i start mine 4-1for a late may planting


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> I hope so u got months before those go out there,i start mine 4-1for a late may planting


I'm going to be late on everything. Except maybe the okra. But if there is a late frost, it will just look like I was cautious and not lazy.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm going to be late on everything. Except maybe the okra. But if there is a late frost, it will just look like I was cautious and not lazy.


hey larry been below freezing here all week,still snowmobiling an ice fishing here we got one hell of a mud season coming soon!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> hey larry been below freezing here all week,still snowmobiling an ice fishing here we got one hell of a mud season coming soon!!


There was a frost last week, but we are in the 70's for highs unless there is a cold front passing through. We have missed a lot of the bad weather that is getting everyone further north.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 10, 2019)

Four of the corn sprouted, one of the garden beans.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 11, 2019)

Got some salad mix going


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 12, 2019)

Just planted some black Aztec corn seeds .. I hope they are viable


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2019)

I planted Pruden's Purple, Cherry and Heirloom Rainbow {mix} tomatoes in trays. Also Armenian cukes, Indian Broad beans, and sunflowers. Peppers tomorrow.

I've got pictures, but not time. Maybe later.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Got my peppers planted on Friday. Hatch, Cali wonder bells, Cubanelles, new saved seed mini sweets, 2017 saved seeds mammoth jalapino and 2016 saved seeds Habs. All those in trays. Will have to put in cups once they start sprouting. Also did one swimming pool in sweet corn. It was a bitch to get the roots out of, and it was the cleanest one. Will be putting up fence around the section of garden where the peppers and tomatoes were last year.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> Got my peppers planted on Friday. Hatch, Cali wonder bells, Cubanelles, new saved seed mini sweets, 2017 saved seeds mammoth jalapino and 2016 saved seeds Habs. All those in trays. Will have to put in cups once they start sprouting. Also did one swimming pool in sweet corn. It was a bitch to get the roots out of, and it was the cleanest one. Will be putting up fence around the section of garden where the peppers and tomatoes were last year.


I picked up some Hatch and Cubanelle seeds myself. Looking to try for a successful pepper grow this year...I don't know what I always do wrong, but I've never had much luck with peppers. I think I have some sort of jalapeño seeds, those would be nice for pickling.

I need to get some seeds started.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I picked up some Hatch and Cubanelle seeds myself. Looking to try for a successful pepper grow this year...I don't know what I always do wrong, but I've never had much luck with peppers. I think I have some sort of jalapeño seeds, those would be nice for pickling.
> 
> I need to get some seeds started.


I'll be doing less this year. Most of the garden is going to be off limits. Will do the swimming pools, pepper pits and trenches, and a few bigger pots. Most of my sprouts will go to my thrift stores when they get big enough to transplant.

And I will be buying 2-3 mammoth jalapeno plants. The saved seeds ones are pretty good, but they are rounded on the end, not pointed like a normal jalapeno.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 18, 2019)

Here's the line up for this spring I am currently on the lookout for radish carrot and corn to add to this


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

Here are my trays. No sprouts yet, but I've got to get some cups and soil mix ready. I was planning on digging another hole and covering it with the shower doors, but if it looks like the frost is over, I'll just run some wire around this area, and cover them with plastic if I have to. I don't exactly have an over abundance of time.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

^^^^^ You can see that I moved the orange trees again. There were 8-10 dead or dying since the last cull, so less holes to dig. I need to get them in the ground, and plant some more seeds. Still have lots of seeds from the 2017 crop.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Here are my trays. No sprouts yet, but I've got to get some cups and soil mix ready. I was planning on digging another hole and covering it with the shower doors, but if it looks like the frost is over, I'll just run some wire around this area, and cover them with plastic if I have to. I don't exactly have an over abundance of time.
> 
> View attachment 4302743


Looking good larry


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Looking good larry


Thanks buddy.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 18, 2019)

Tomorrow I have to run to town for a early doctors appoitnment and pick up a few scripts. I think I'll pop into Lowe's and see what kind of plants they have for sale. My garden isn't big enough this year to worry about growing from seed, I think I'll just use store bought plants this year. A few tomatoes, skip the peppers.. they don't do well here for some reason.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Tomorrow I have to run to town for a early doctors appoitnment and pick up a few scripts. I think I'll pop into Lowe's and see what kind of plants they have for sale. My garden isn't big enough this year to worry about growing from seed, I think I'll just use store bought plants this year. A few tomatoes, skip the peppers.. they don't do well here for some reason.


I'm late getting started this year. But I did go look at the wrecked shed where my lights were. Looks like some of them are alright. Will take a chainsaw to remove some bigger limbs off an oak, then I can see for sure what kind of shape they are in. Now I just need a shed to hang them in.

A cousin gave Sister a few tomato plants. They are 4-8 inches tall. She was trying to share them with me. Her plans are to spend as much time in Denver as possible, so no garden for her.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> View attachment 4302716
> 
> 
> Here's the line up for this spring I am currently on the lookout for radish carrot and corn to add to this


High mowing is a good company.. 100% all organic seeds


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 18, 2019)

Trouble free and quality! May I ask what you guys use for sweet snap peas!? I need to run a couple bean with kite string type lines for my Himalayan neighbors. Tomatoes in a large demand area......


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

That is a heck of a garden.

I've never had any luck with early peas. Either a late frost gets them, or I'm late planting and it gets too hot before they are ready. {here in NW Florida}


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 18, 2019)

That pic is from my Himalayan neighbors ....li assume from home country honestly ....I'm up in northern New England


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> View attachment 4302716
> 
> 
> Here's the line up for this spring I am currently on the lookout for radish carrot and corn to add to this


i grew some shishito peppers a couple of years ago, i liked them nice flavor, good size, good in a quick stir fry


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey guys I want to hear your thoughts on this idea, my wife doesn't want me to grow to many plants because we don't know a lot of people where we moved to (she hates to waste food) but I like to try a variety of vegetables so I'm thinking what if I keep them in small containers (smaller the root smaller the fruit) I have a ton of these small coffee cans, I dri nk a lot of coffee yes. will they work or will the roots get to cramp to produce any size of a vegetable? please let me know what you think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

i'd just grow a normal garden and take the extra to the homeless shelter.....or just throw it at people as you drive to work. that's what i'd do


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> Hey guys I want to hear your thoughts on this idea, my wife doesn't want me to grow to many plants because we don't know a lot of people where we moved to (she hates to waste food) but I like to try a variety of vegetables so I'm thinking what if I keep them in small containers (smaller the root smaller the fruit) I have a ton of these small coffee cans, I driView attachment 4303803 nk a lot of coffee yes. will they work or will the roots get to cramp to produce any size of a vegetable? please let me know what you think.


I would think it would work better on smaller plants. Corn can get pretty tall.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

too bad there's just one, or i'd try to use them to pollinate each other..


----------



## xtsho (Mar 22, 2019)

So far I have planted some early crops. Beets, turnips, spinach, radishes, red onions, and peas. Just things that can handle the cool nights. It's staying in the 40's at night. It was 70 degrees the other day when I planted. I also started some flowers. Zinnia's, Marigolds, and Milk Weed for the bee's and Butterflies. I'm also putting my Mason bee's out today. I was going to build a bee house but I found one on sale at Fred Meyers for $15.99. I couldn't pass up the deal. It came with tubes and a top area to put the bee cocoons in so they're safe until they emerge.

I'm getting there. I can't do anything else until the weather warms up some more except start some more plants inside but I'm running out of room and lights. 

I found this volunteer in one of my raised beds this morning. It came up on it's own. I was surprised to see a cannabis seedling sprouted outside since it's just the middle of March. Must be from trimmings I tossed in the garden. I make seeds every grow. I have no idea what cross it might be. I'll transplant it to a 5 gallon container and see what it does. It's made it this far so it deserves to live.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

I had a few sprouts this morning. The sun and rain is already doing a number on my labels. Need to redo with a black shapie. Blue was all I could find the other day.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had a few sprouts this morning. The sun and rain is already doing a number on my labels. Need to redo with a black shapie. Blue was all I could find the other day.


Use pencil, it never fades. Nurseryman trick.


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

I emptied three of the kiddie pools of mushroom compost this morning. Made 40 gallons of soil mix and put the rest of it in last year's pepper pits. I've got a ton of 2x8's from the polebarn roof, so I'm thinking about using some to make these raised beds.


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

Sprouts from the cucumbers and something else. There are also a few corn sprouts, and some peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 26, 2019)

Thinned and transplanted a bunch of the veggie seedlings I have started in the greenhouse. Transplanted my ganja seedlings (the little ladies enjoyed some sun outdoors while I transplanted). Made a batch of super soil today and letting it cook for a month. Sewed some poppy seeds in the poppy patch. Sewed a cover crop mix in a section of the chicken coop enclosure for the chickens. Pruned some rose bushes back. Cleared some brush around the property. Spring has sprung!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2019)

Got the be house up. I moved a rosemary that's blooming next to it so if any bees hatch there are flowers for them. I put it so the top is leaning forward. That way water wont get in and if any does it will run out. I've got another hundred reeds so I'm going to make a couple more houses and put them in other locations. Can't have too many bees. Just have to make sure I have flowers for them.





I


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2019)

I just did a little dance in the backyard. I have sprouts! Just radishes and turnips so far but the beets and spinach can't be far behind. I planted some carrots and kohlrabi yesterday as well. My onions are popping up and I have a few peas just starting to break the surface. I've only direct sown crops that are early season. My tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant are all doing good in the trays. I have them out in the greenhouse and they're doing fine. I didn't have the room to keep them inside under lights. I also got the cucumbers, gourds, cantaloupe, and pumpkins started in trays. I'll figure out where they'll go later. I've already planned on turning most of the front yard into a vegetable garden.

I always get excited this time of year when the garden is just getting started.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I just did a little dance in the backyard. I have sprouts! Just radishes and turnips so far but the beets and spinach can't be far behind. I planted some carrots and kohlrabi yesterday as well. My onions are popping up and I have a few peas just starting to break the surface. I've only direct sown crops that are early season. My tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant are all doing good in the trays. I have them out in the greenhouse and they're doing fine. I didn't have the room to keep them inside under lights. I also got the cucumbers, gourds, cantaloupe, and pumpkins started in trays. I'll figure out where they'll go later. I've already planned on turning most of the front yard into a vegetable garden.
> 
> I always get excited this time of year when the garden is just getting started.


damn you foul tempters...i have 3 more weeks before i can be sure of no frost...man i want to get some stuff in the ground...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn you foul tempters...i have 3 more weeks before i can be sure of no frost...man i want to get some stuff in the ground...


I might be getting ahead of myself. But damn... it's too hard to wait. We've had some nice sunny days and I just had to get my hands in the dirt. It was 70 degrees the other day. The weather is good right now for getting started here in the Willamette Valley. A couple sunny days followed by a little rain, more sunny days, more rain etc... I hope we don't get a late hard frost. But what I've planted in the ground so far could probably survive a frost. If not I have more seeds.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 27, 2019)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Thinned and transplanted a bunch of the veggie seedlings I have started in the greenhouse. Transplanted my ganja seedlings (the little ladies enjoyed some sun outdoors while I transplanted). Made a batch of super soil today and letting it cook for a month. Sewed some poppy seeds in the poppy patch. Sewed a cover crop mix in a section of the chicken coop enclosure for the chickens. Pruned some rose bushes back. Cleared some brush around the property. Spring has sprung!View attachment 4307336 View attachment 4307337


nice setup couple more weeks for me.hope to start cleaning an repolying the hoop this week end.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 27, 2019)

Got my tomato plants started in 5gal pots in my GH. Heres some pineapple plants too. Hopefully the pineapples start making fruit soon. Some are about 3ft wide.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Got my tomato plants started in 5gal pots in my GH. Heres some pineapple plants too. Hopefully the pineapples start making fruit soon. Some are about 3ft wide.
> 
> View attachment 4307644 View attachment 4307646


Pineapples! Damn... I wish I could grow them here. I enjoy a Pina Colada in the summer. Can't grow coconuts either.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 27, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Got my tomato plants started in 5gal pots in my GH. Heres some pineapple plants too. Hopefully the pineapples start making fruit soon. Some are about 3ft wide.
> 
> View attachment 4307644 View attachment 4307646


I miss growing pineapples when I Iived in Hawaii. Take a long time to fruit, but grow themselves.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 27, 2019)

a crocus in our yard   daffodils Startled to clean up the garden space a bit the other night after work.. pulled up the old weed guard, and found this green moss I've never had before underneath
.
A few quick pix.. gotta clean up a bit more but it was getting dark, then in to tilling.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 28, 2019)

Went to the feed store this morning to pick up squirrel feed, and they also sell plants. Picked up some tomatoe's and this little thing to grow in my 5 gallon planter. It's a baby Ghost pepper plant. I asked the gut if they were legit, and he told me they the kind only a handful of people can eat.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 28, 2019)

One yard today had a daffodil poked through some light snow.........


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 28, 2019)

That's not the daffodil........Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 28, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> View attachment 4308198
> One yard today had a daffodil poked through some light snow.........
> View attachment 4308197


 that's a day lily, kinda early for them, at least in my area it is..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 28, 2019)

i'll check when i go out with the dog in a bit if our day lily's are out yet..


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Got my tomato plants started in 5gal pots in my GH. Heres some pineapple plants too. Hopefully the pineapples start making fruit soon. Some are about 3ft wide.
> 
> View attachment 4307644 View attachment 4307646


We keep a few pineapple growing here at work. We've harvested two so far. I do some at home, but they have had worse cold weather luck. Here at work the flowerbed is next to the building so it gets some warmth from there, and it's under an overhang. Plus we cover with plastic if it's real cold.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Went to the feed store this morning to pick up squirrel feed, and they also sell plants. Picked up some tomatoe's and this little thing to grow in my 5 gallon planter. It's a baby Ghost pepper plant. I asked the gut if they were legit, and he told me they the kind only a handful of people can eat.
> View attachment 4308194


Hot Hot Hot. Other than a few Habs for pepper spray and some Cayenne for pepper sauce, I'm not growing any real hot pepper. All the wife wants is Mammoth Jalapeno, then some bells and Mini Sweets.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 28, 2019)

Gonna try poppies this year, so far so good.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

It's been dry the last week or so. I turned the sprinkler on the orange trees and trays of seed for a few minutes yesterday morning as I was headed out. Then after lunch when the wife and I were looking at the blueberries, I turned it off. So. . . . . they should be nice and wet for now.

I was able to see the writing on the labels, so all good there. I put the Armenian Cucumbers in cups this morning. The other tray that is coming up good are sun flowers. I didn't cup them. Will put them right in the ground. When I decide where they are going.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

I put up a half assed fence around the sprouts. Meant to get a temporary one up around the corn, but didn't get it done before lunch, and opted for a pre-work nap after I ate. Corn is 3-4 inches tall.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 28, 2019)

i didn't start anything from seed this year, first time in years, will just end up buying them from a local produce stand place i bought a few from last year that were super healthy


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 28, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Gonna try poppies this year, so far so good.


What veriaty (strain)are you growing?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Went to the feed store this morning to pick up squirrel feed, and they also sell plants. Picked up some tomatoe's and this little thing to grow in my 5 gallon planter. It's a baby Ghost pepper plant. I asked the gut if they were legit, and he told me they the kind only a handful of people can eat.
> View attachment 4308194



That pepper is hotter than $#@*&^%43 . I grew one a few years ago and still have a dozen or so dried peppers from it. Last year I grew a Carolina Reaper. I only got one pepper due to some growing mistakes but I made some sauce using that one pepper and I can't even eat it. I like hot but good grief! There's a limit. They use those to make pepper spray.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> What veriaty (strain)are you growing?


Papaver somniferum
 

Now I got a two' by 3 foot Tupperware container full of sprouts!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

Addiction means NOTHING to a body experiencing pain! Truth!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 29, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Addiction means NOTHING to a body experiencing pain! Truth!


I hear ya... I have degenerative disk disease and one herniated disk


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 30, 2019)

Man I tell you what, those Jiffy pucks are getting hard to find. I went to Lowes, where i usually buy them, Wal-Mart, tractor supply, and a gardening center. NOBODY carries them anymore. Everyone had the medium and large jiffy pots, but no pucks. I had to end up ordering several hundred off of Amazon. That is about the only place that has them in stock. I have bout 40 or so weed seeds I want to start next month and really need them, i'm down to my last dozen. Let me know if you have any problems finding them.


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Man I tell you what, those Jiffy pucks are getting hard to find. I went to Lowes, where i usually buy them, Wal-Mart, tractor supply, and a gardening center. NOBODY carries them anymore. Everyone had the medium and large jiffy pots, but no pucks. I had to end up ordering several hundred off of Amazon. That is about the only place that has them in stock. I have bout 40 or so weed seeds I want to start next month and really need them, i'm down to my last dozen. Let me know if you have any problems finding them.


I have about half a box of them somewhere. I saw them recently, but don't remember where. Having almost no shed space sucks.

I bought some rockwool cubes off amazon in the fall. I did some tomato cuts if my memory is correct.


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Here is my corn in the kiddie pool. This was 2-3 days ago. 

 

As I get the mushroom compost out of the kiddie pools, I'm going to use a few more of them for growing. They are 3-4 years old and not much good for storage anymore.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)

Damn! It was a beautiful sunny 70f day. Spent a bunch of time out in the yard. Got all the weeds pulled in the front and most in the back. They were starting to flower and you got to get them early before they make seed. My back is killing me.

Since the tomatoes have another month before they go in the ground I planted some more radishes in a raised bed that will be used for a couple tomato plants. I plan on pickling a bunch. Radishes will be done in a month.

I'm now planting my seeds by using a small board to make the groove in the soil the right depth and then instead of spreading the soil back over I'm covering them with used coco. It's working really good and it marks where the seeds are.

I've also put the bean machine up with modifications. This year I added some cross braces. It's plenty strong now. I was worried it was going to fall over last summer and I had to reinforce my gourd structure because it was on it's way. I'm using 2 x 4's for the gourd structure this year.

Also dug up a bunch of volunteer snapdragons and viola's that seeded on their own. I have volunteers everywhere. I won't be buying any flower starts this year. I have dozens of zinnia's and marigold starts doing great in the green house. Those and my volunteers will keep my front yard in color all summer long. I have a bunch of foxglove as well. No shortage of flowers.

But overall things are getting there. I still have a bunch to do like hook up the irrigation system but I'm going to use a drip system hooked to a timer this year and it will be easy to setup. Just gotta break out the wallet and say goodbye to more of my money. Fortunately I have half of what I need already.

All this work and it will all be over in a few months.

Happy Gardening 


Bean Machine









Radish bed









Volunteer flowers


----------



## too larry (Apr 1, 2019)

This is zoomed from outside the fence. Sorry for the shitty picture. But the Indian Broad Beans are sprouting. Back and center. A few other assorted sprouts too.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 3, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Damn! It was a beautiful sunny 70f day. Spent a bunch of time out in the yard. Got all the weeds pulled in the front and most in the back. They were starting to flower and you got to get them early before they make seed. My back is killing me.
> 
> Since the tomatoes have another month before they go in the ground I planted some more radishes in a raised bed that will be used for a couple tomato plants. I plan on pickling a bunch. Radishes will be done in a month.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea with the radishes. I used to love growing them as a kid, haven't grown any radishes in a long time.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)

So I was at Fred Meyers yesterday and they have started stocking the garden department with plants. I got some trailing geraniums for hanging baskets and some regular ones for patio planters. Then I took a stroll through the vegetables they have out. I had something specific on my mind. I was hoping and hoping. And then I found them. They had three types of artichokes. First I grabbed a couple of the green globes but then I saw how long they take to finish. A minimum of 120 days. The Romanesco takes around 85 days. The leaves apparently aren't as meaty as the green globe but I like the hearts and I plan on harvesting most of them as baby artichokes so I can just eat the whole thing. Cut in quarters and put on pizza or in pasta salad.










I was also happy to see a couple mason bees pollinating my peach tree. I don't know if they were the bees I put out but I hope so. I'd like to think my money was well spent. It's been raining the last couple years when it was flowering so it didn't pollinate very well and what peaches it did have didn't make it because of peach leaf curl that I've been battling since I planted it. I used an aggressive spraying tactic this winter so hopefully I won't have a problem with it this year. If I do I'm going to cut it down and plant either another pear or a self pollinating apple. The peach is an Elberta which is self pollinating.








My pear is budding up nicely and should be blooming in the next week or so. It's a Comice which is also self pollinating. You can see my bee house on the post to the right of the shed in the back. And the strawberries behind the pear are doing really good. They're hoods and they're delicious. They are a million times better than those flavorless things in the grocery store grown for size and appearance. I remember picking them back in the seventies for $1.50 a flat. They picked us up in the morning and drove us out to the fields. I could make $10 - $15 a day during the season. That was enough to buy some pot, play pinball and foosball, with enough money left to get a cheeseburger, fries, and a milkshake. I could have made more but we always got distracted with berry fights and trying to pick up the girls. Oh the memories...








And it's looking like it's going to be another good year for the blueberries from the way their budding up also. Which reminds me, I need to put some fertilizer on them. Excuse the messy yard. I've been slacking on the chores. Gotta get my grass mowed but the mower won't start. I just put a new carburetor on it last summer and it was running fine. Looks like I'm going to have to tear into it or just buy a new one. It's a cheap piece of crap that someone gave us. I'm thinking about just buying an electric. I don't have that much grass anyway and I'm taking out the rest to the left of the raised beds and around the fruit trees and blueberries.








Happy gardening! The season is upon us!


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 4, 2019)

Tomatoes are doing good, got one watermelon to pop up and a few black Aztec corn have came up.. pics up later


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4312166



Your tomatoes are bigger than mine. I put my starts outside in the greenhouse too soon and they stopped growing. It's still getting down into the mid to lower 40's fahrenheit at night. I pulled a couple trays back inside under the light and they've doubled in a couple days inside a tent under T5's at 18/6. But I think I've found a way to control the growth. Last year I was running out of room inside. I didn't want to put them outside because I thought it was too cold. Now I realize that as long as it's not going to freeze I can use the cooler temps to slow them down after I germinate inside and are still seedlings.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

I got all the kiddie pools of mushroom compost moved this morning. I made one 35 gallon soil mix {started yesterday and finished this morning} and put the rest of it in two of last year's pepper trenches. Plan on adding boards to raise them a little.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

I cleaned the briars out of another of last year's kiddie pools. The roots make a circle and you can pick the entire thing up and shake the soil out. Added mushroom compost and soil mix.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

I added coffee grounds to my compost bin, and put the filters in the corn. I need to get a soaker hose and proper mulch on these soon. As well as a fence.


----------



## RevRico (Apr 5, 2019)

Eveyrthing is starting out good. Mostly.

5 kinds of peppers, carrots, and 3 types of tomatoes. I'm really excited for the brads atomic grape tomatoes, they're purple tye died outside, almost like gas on water.

Those jiffy pots though, beefsteaks on the left, choclate cherry on the right. Then 28 seeds from several local people. Not a single freaking sprout, I'm a little upset about that, but I really should have tried a papertowel instead of straight to the jiffy. They're also very old, and not very mature, I might try cracking a couple with plyers to see what happens.  I swear those beefsteaks look nute burnt, but nothing but tap water and everything else is doing good except for needing thinned out.






Found a pic to hotlink of the atomic grape tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

I got most all my pots and trays moved today. Need to take down that section of backyard fence, then I can start chainsawing the tree that has my garden fence {and steel trash can lid} pinned.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got most all my pots and trays moved today. Need to take down that section of backyard fence, then I can start chainsawing the tree that has my garden fence {and steel trash can lid} pinned.


My ground is still froze hardern a preachers pecker


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> My ground is still froze hardern a preachers pecker


I always expect a cold snap around Easter. Easter is the 21st, but my 10 day low is 57F. I think I'm safe.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

My cousin sent me some pea seeds from my granddaddy's old strain. Ours got crossed up 35-40 years ago, so I was pretty stoked to find out he had some. They were called {Larry's Granddaddy's} Speckled Peas. I guess I'm going to grow them out by the road where I grew the Indian Broad Beans last year. Got to keep them separated.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Damn! It was a beautiful sunny 70f day. Spent a bunch of time out in the yard. Got all the weeds pulled in the front and most in the back. They were starting to flower and you got to get them early before they make seed. My back is killing me.
> 
> Since the tomatoes have another month before they go in the ground I planted some more radishes in a raised bed that will be used for a couple tomato plants. I plan on pickling a bunch. Radishes will be done in a month.
> 
> ...


same box I use in the green house for the meds


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 5, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4312166


be poping mine this weekend,ground still frozen here.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 6, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> be poping mine this weekend,ground still frozen here.


Same here


----------



## DCcan (Apr 6, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> be poping mine this weekend,ground still frozen here.


Just started 2 Black Crimean tomatoes (and Headband ), some Amish ones to follow.
The vines are purple/black and spring roots at every node above ground, taste amazing.
Real easy maintenance, no excessive leaves, drought tolerant
I can LST them and clone them easy if weather doesn't break.

Lost my Armenian Cuke seeds, now I got to find a pack.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

i got a pumpkin out, two watermelons, three burpless cucs, my garlic bed last year is already full of volunteers, so i added some peas between the rows...wanna try to make those pea chips you can only get for a few months a year...got a giant jalapeno for poppers, 2 green peppers, 2 tequlia sunrise, and 2 thai hots going...gotta pick up an eggplant or two. i have the worst luck starting eggplant from seed...oh, and the apparently perennial strawberries are back...
i'll take some pics in a day or two when it isn't raining..


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Just started 2 Black Crimean tomatoes (and Headband ), some Amish ones to follow.
> The vines are purple/black and spring roots at every node above ground, taste amazing.
> Real easy maintenance, no excessive leaves, drought tolerant
> I can LST them and clone them easy if weather doesn't break.
> ...


I bought 1/4 pound of Armenian seeds from Amazon {for 16 bucks I think}. If you need a few, I'd be glad to share them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got a pumpkin out, two watermelons, three burpless cucs, my garlic bed last year is already full of volunteers, so i added some peas between the rows...wanna try to make those pea chips you can only get for a few months a year...got a giant jalapeno for poppers, 2 green peppers, 2 tequlia sunrise, and 2 thai hots going...gotta pick up an eggplant or two. i have the worst luck starting eggplant from seed...oh, and the apparently perennial strawberries are back...
> i'll take some pics in a day or two when it isn't raining..


I need to plant some melons. 10-12th is good above ground days. If I get a tractor battery in town tomorrow, and if I disc the garden, and if. . . . .

I'm not great at eggplant starts either. I have seed, but always forget them with the early stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I need to plant some melons. 10-12th is good above ground days. If I get a tractor battery in town tomorrow, and if I disc the garden, and if. . . . .
> 
> I'm not great at eggplant starts either. I have seed, but always forget them with the early stuff.



I only had two of my eggplant starts come up but that's all I need anyway. I used some old seeds I still had. The seedlings look like a potato leaf variety of tomato called Stupice. But they'll be easily identifiable in a short time. But when young it's hard to tell them apart. Tomatoes and eggplants both belong to the nightshade family along with potatoes and peppers. I'm sure you know that. Just tossing that tidbit of info for those that might not have known. All the other tomato varieties I'm growing are regular leaf.








My other tomato and pepper starts are coming along and should be ready to put out in May. I have everything under T5's. They should be bigger but I put them outside in the greenhouse too early and they stopped growing for awhile. It was too cold.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I bought 1/4 pound of Armenian seeds from Amazon {for 16 bucks I think}. If you need a few, I'd be glad to share them.


I already picked up a pack, thanks Larry. they were harder to find than I thought.
We got snow today. I usually just rake a patch after the last snow and throw a handful of peas down.

@xtsho , the Amish paste are like those San Marzanos, just fatter but really deep red, low seeds and water content. San Marzanos have that deeper tomato taste, hard to forget.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I only had two of my eggplant starts come up but that's all I need anyway. I used some old seeds I still had. The seedlings look like a potato leaf variety of tomato called Stupice. But they'll be easily identifiable in a short time. But when young it's hard to tell them apart. Tomatoes and eggplants both belong to the nightshade family along with potatoes and peppers. I'm sure you know that.  Just tossing that tidbit of info for those that might not have known. All the other tomato varieties I'm growing are regular leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your label game is strong. You know how to make a guy with sun and rain washed sharpie on milk jug strips feel inadequate. lol

I need to cup or plant a bunch of sprouts soon. The Indian Broad beans especially. The grow tons of roots right off the bat.

I picked up a pack of eggplant seeds 2-3 years back. Not long after that Mamma stopped at the Co-op for squash seeds, and came home with two trash bags of free seeds. There was a big bag of eggplant seeds in there. I haven't tried them, but all the other seeds I tried had pretty good germ rates.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 8, 2019)

DCcan said:


> I already picked up a pack, thanks Larry. they were harder to find than I thought.
> We got snow today. I usually just rake a patch after the last snow and throw a handful of peas down.
> 
> @xtsho , the Amish paste are like those San Marzanos, just fatter but really deep red, low seeds and water content. San Marzanos have that deeper tomato taste, hard to forget.


Those Amish paste look like a decent tomato. There are just too many tomato varieties out there. I just went with seeds I already had this year except for the Delicious which is a beefsteak. I usually grow Mortgage Lifter but thought I would try out the Delicious. Next year I'll have to buy more seed so I'll try some different varieties. But I always grow the Siletz. It was developed here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon and does really good here. Here is the description for the Delicious:

_"77 days, indeterminate — The 'Delicious' tomato is one of our most popular home garden varieties. The regular leaf plants set loads of huge fruits that typically weigh in the one pound range. If the plants are grown in the right conditions and are really happy, they may crank out some two to three pound monsters for you.

The fruits are generally smooth skinned with some ribbing at the crown, red in color, fairly crack resistant, with solid interiors and very few seeds. An excellent slicing tomato." 
_
I've been planting peas for awhile now. Multiple plantings about a week apart. I already have plants a few inches tall. I hate the snow. 





too larry said:


> Man, your label game is strong. You know how to make a guy with sun and rain washed sharpie on milk jug strips feel inadequate. lol
> 
> I need to cup or plant a bunch of sprouts soon. The Indian Broad beans especially. The grow tons of roots right off the bat.
> 
> I picked up a pack of eggplant seeds 2-3 years back. Not long after that Mamma stopped at the Co-op for squash seeds, and came home with two trash bags of free seeds. There was a big bag of eggplant seeds in there. I haven't tried them, but all the other seeds I tried had pretty good germ rates.


My labels are not outside in the elements or else they would be all faded by now. I'm not happy with them. I couldn't find a black sharpie when I labeled and had to use a green one. I've cut up plastic jugs before to make labels. The ones I'm using now were $15 for 500 on amazon. I'm going to start using pencil instead of a sharpie so it's easy to reuse them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Those Amish paste look like a decent tomato. There are just too many tomato varieties out there. I just went with seeds I already had this year except for the Delicious which is a beefsteak. I usually grow Mortgage Lifter but thought I would try out the Delicious. Next year I'll have to buy more seed so I'll try some different varieties. But I always grow the Siletz. It was developed here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon and does really good here. Here is the description for the Delicious:
> 
> _"77 days, indeterminate — The 'Delicious' tomato is one of our most popular home garden varieties. The regular leaf plants set loads of huge fruits that typically weigh in the one pound range. If the plants are grown in the right conditions and are really happy, they may crank out some two to three pound monsters for you.
> 
> ...


Outdoors pencil followed by sharpie works pretty good. Also if it's long term, like weed, I make sure the label is covered so I'll be able to read it in the fall.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

4 of my 5 big acorn oaks are looking good. I'm thinking of putting them out front near the road. The ones here at work were bigger when we bought them, but they have made really pretty trees.

Not the best picture due to too much green shit in the background. But you get the old plow bonus view.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Those Amish paste look like a decent tomato. There are just too many tomato varieties out there. I just went with seeds I already had this year except for the Delicious which is a beefsteak. I usually grow Mortgage Lifter but thought I would try out the Delicious. Next year I'll have to buy more seed so I'll try some different varieties. But I always grow the Siletz. It was developed here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon and does really good here. Here is the description for the Delicious:


Only tomatoes have more varieties than weed. I usually try a new variety every year, always a blast. Those Atomic Grapes look awesome. I need a new cherry, tired of last years endless super100's.

The Moskovich was hit or miss with flavor. Real early producer, but nothing special last year. Not on my grow list again. I almost tried the Siletz last year, saw plants at the Garden store. My father in law in Coos Co. had those. Good eating with smoked sturgeon, still remember that tomato!

The more i look at those Amish Paste, I realized they are a cross of San Marzanos with their German type strain that was common thru PA. I can taste it in one rounder pheno I used for sandwich slicers. That was a nice surprise plant. Maybe I'll get another one this year.


----------



## RevRico (Apr 9, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Only tomatoes have more varieties than weed. I usually try a new variety every year, always a blast. Those Atomic Grapes look awesome. I need a new cherry, tired of last years endless super100's.
> 
> The Moskovich was hit or miss with flavor. Real early producer, but nothing special last year. Not on my grow list again. I almost tried the Siletz last year, saw plants at the Garden store. My father in law in Coos Co. had those. Good eating with smoked sturgeon, still remember that tomato!
> 
> The more i look at those Amish Paste, I realized they are a cross of San Marzanos with their German type strain that was common thru PA. I can taste it in one rounder pheno I used for sandwich slicers. That was a nice surprise plant. Maybe I'll get another one this year.


Rareseeds.com aka Baker creek heirloom seeds for the Brads atomic, and other psychedelic looking varieties of everything you can grow from seed.

I also have some black cherry and chocolate cherry tomatoes going. I don't even like eating tomatoes "straight" but the chocolate cherry ones are delicious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> 4 of my 5 big acorn oaks are looking good. I'm thinking of putting them out front near the road. The ones here at work were bigger when we bought them, but they have made really pretty trees.
> 
> Not the best picture due to too much green shit in the background. But you get the old plow bonus view.
> 
> View attachment 4314471


what kind of oak? some grow 8-12 inches a year, and some grow as fast as 48 inches a year...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 9, 2019)

I hate raking and cleaning up their damn acorns. Thankfully late in the fall the resident ducks assist in clean up. Have some white oaks on the property close to 100 ft.
 

For cherry tomatoes give jaune flamme a try or chocolate cherries. Otherwise some good overall tomatoes imo: Nebraska wedding, oxheart, Cherokee purples, Italian heirloom, green zebras and costoluto genevoses for sauces.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of oak? some grow 8-12 inches a year, and some grow as fast as 48 inches a year...


Not sure. The trees are pretty big, but then I planted them well before my old boss left, and she's been gone since 2000. 

These are the acorns. 

 

The tree and the leaves.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2019)

Southern red oak, Ill bet.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Southern red oak, Ill bet.


I have a couple of gallons of acorns. Both from the three trees here at work, and also from a wild tree at Torreya State Park. A big storm blew a bunch of them down. Not sure if they were mature enough to sprout, but I'll plant them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought three Mammoth Jalapeno plants today. Will transplant into one of the kiddie pools tomorrow. Also picked up the tractor battery and got in installed. Will disc the garden tomorrow.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

Yesterday I got the tractor going, mowed the yard, disc the garden and worked on the spot I had the Indian Broad beans last year. There is a live blowdown hanging down that had to have serious pruning before I could get the old fence down so I could get the tractor to it.

Also transplanted the 3 Mammoth Jalapeno into a kiddie pool.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

Starting on the west end, down by the sprouts I put a temporary fence around, I planted 6 rows of Pink Eyed Purple Hull peas, 6 rows of Blue Lake green beans, 6 rows of Clemson Spineless Okra, 8 rows of Silver Queen sweet corn, 3 rows of Crimson Sweets and 4 rows of Charleston Grey's.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

I put the speckled peas in the isolation chamber so I can save the seeds. Sun is an issue due to the blowdown, so I planted two rows close, then skip a row. Twenty of the short rows in all.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 12, 2019)

Been gardening since birth. Popped some Malabar spinach beans this year. Looking pretty good so far. Best of luck to you all this season. Cheers!


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

No pictures, but I got 4 trays of the big acorns planted. At least 24 per tray, some way more than that. I still didn't plant all I had. Also 4 peach pits in gallon pots from store bought peaches.

1 tray each of Kale, Spinach, Acorn squash, Spaghetti squash and 1 tray of mixed Black Beauty Zukes, crook neck and mystery squash. And a big pot with about half a pack of Cilantro.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Yesterday I was telling the wife there was two trays of pepper seeds with only one sprout in one, and none in the other. She said, "remember last year how you worried, and then they started coming up a couple of weeks behind the rest of them." Today there was six sprouts in the one with one sprout yesterday, and three sprouts in the one with none. So now there are sprouts in all the trays.

Cukes, two kinds of tomatoes and Indian Broad beans need to be transplanted. Had planned on doing it today, but ran out of time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 12, 2019)

Figured I would play CHILI FARMER myself... 
and run some Black Cobras , Thai chilies, Poblano and some other assorted.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

I had a pretty good rain this morning. Should help with germination of the seeds just planted.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2019)

My starts under lights are doing pretty good. The Comice pear tree is blooming and it's supposed to be dry the next few days so the pollinators will be out to do their thing. Planted two varieties of corn along the south side of the house. It might be a little early but if they don't come up withing ten days I'll just reseed. One of the varieties is Sugar Baby bi-color and it's supposed to be an extra-early at 65 days. I'm hoping to have fresh corn for the Fourth of July. The other is Kandy Korn which is supposed to take around 85 days. 

I'm going to dig a spot to put some Silver Queen corn on the south side of the shed as soon as I move all the junk and cinder blocks. It probably won't work but this year I'm going to replant more corn as soon as the first is finished. If the weather works out and it stays warm I might be able to squeeze out a second crop. There's nothing to lose and maybe more fresh corn in September. 

I also got some Yukon Gold potatoes in the ground. The lady wanted them. Potatoes are so cheap I'd rather not waste valuable space but I just smiled and said of course. Life is just much more pleasant when you do what your lady wants and act like you want to do it with a smile on your face. 












Here's where I planted the corn. Two rows down the side of the house. Half Sugar Baby and half Kandy Korn. I know it's better to plant in blocks for pollination but this is what I have and I haven't had any issues Probably because the house acts like a break and keeps the pollen floating around. It's not ideal but it's what I have to work with. It gets sun all day at least. I also squeezed a small patch of strawberries down at the end. I'm ripping up the crap to the right of the walkway and that's where I'll put the summer squash like zucchini and yellow. I've ran out of room. I have to grow where I can.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> My starts under lights are doing pretty good. The Comice pear tree is blooming and it's supposed to be dry the next few days so the pollinators will be out to do their thing. Planted two varieties of corn along the south side of the house. It might be a little early but if they don't come up withing ten days I'll just reseed. One of the varieties is Sugar Baby bi-color and it's supposed to be an extra-early at 65 days. I'm hoping to have fresh corn for the Fourth of July. The other is Kandy Korn which is supposed to take around 85 days.
> 
> I'm going to dig a spot to put some Silver Queen corn on the south side of the shed as soon as I move all the junk and cinder blocks. It probably won't work but this year I'm going to replant more corn as soon as the first is finished. If the weather works out and it stays warm I might be able to squeeze out a second crop. There's nothing to lose and maybe more fresh corn in September.
> 
> ...


You are doing great with your limited space.

Agree on keeping the woman happy. Life is just so much easier when you do. My wife's main garden request are broccoli, Mammoth Jalapeno, Pruden's Purple tomatoes, acorn and spaghetti squash. Her secondary wish list is bells, sweet peppers, Crimson Sweets and kale.

I have a bad habit of growing way too many hot peppers. Most of which do not get used. This year I just don't have the space.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

plant a bunch of bush beans in with your potatoes...they do well together, and it's otherwise wasted space.

https://learn.eartheasy.com/articles/companion-planting-vegetables-for-increased-crop-yield/


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

I had more Armenian cucumbers than space in the former pepper trenches, so I connected them.

 

Added mushroom compost, drove posts, stretched wire, transplanted, put down soaker hose and added mulch.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

Sprouts on the pink eyed purple hulls. {didn't check on the other peas}

 

I think this is an okra sprout. None so far on the green beans or watermelons.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

Kale is the first thing sprouting in the latest round of trays.

 

The first round of trays need dealing with. I'll put the Indian Broad beans and some of the tomatoes straight into their spots.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> plant a bunch of bush beans in with your potatoes...they do well together, and it's otherwise wasted space.
> 
> https://learn.eartheasy.com/articles/companion-planting-vegetables-for-increased-crop-yield/


That's a good idea. I was already going to plant some at the end of the spot with the potatoes but I might as well plant some in between as well.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

Blueberries starting to get some color.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2019)

I covered the raised bed I'll be growing tomatoes, pepper, and eggplants in with black plastic. I'll replace it with the black fabric landscaping cloth with drippers underneath when I plant. Or I might just cut holes and leave the plastic. Seems like the plastic would hold moisture better but might not let things breathe. I'll swap out with the fabric.

There are so many worms in the soil. It's crazy. I'm going to take a bunch out and make a worm composter.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 18, 2019)

So I was at Fred Meyers and couldn't avoid checking out the garden section. Decided to go ahead and grab a couple cherry tomatoes that my girl likes. A Sunsugar and a Sweet 100. I also couldn't help myself and grabbed a Mortgage Lifter as well. They were just $1.99. Also grabbed some more Fuchsias for hanging baskets and some Geraniums to plant somewhere. They were 3 for $1. At first I had a couple of trays before realizing I didn't need so many. I'm going to stop parking at the end of the store where the garden center is because I can't help myself.

I'm also happy to see pollinators out pollinating my pear tree.


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

I transplanted 5 of the Indian Broad beans into the garden. Put 8 in pots to give away. Last year I had 14 seeds. They all sprouted and grew to maturity. One of them died, but 13 was way too many. I never used all the beans. Hoping 5 is the right number.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks like you're off to a good start there Larry.


As usual, I'm late and off to a slow start. I should have plants out in the sun, but I've only just started seeds today. Right now I've got cukes, this time around they're all one variety, the Harmonie f1 parthenocarpic that I really liked from last year. Also started some peppers, poblano, hatch and a jumbo jalapeño called numex jalamundo. I'm hoping to have a good run with peppers this year, I've never done well in the past...

And now for an exciting pic...


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 19, 2019)

Everyone's stuff is looking good


----------



## Neubieauto (Apr 19, 2019)

New to the site here and figured I'd join in anywhere I could lol. Here is my garden. Have lettuce going strong. Spinach is going not so strong of course the catnip always does great some bunching onions the strawberries transplanted well and are looking good a few cukes of the muncher variety some tendergreen green beans and lastly the ones still inside. There are some cherry tomatoes and big daddy tomatoes. Some sweet peppers and jalapenos that will need culled and transplanted here soon. And some newly planted flowers for the wife. It's a little late for flowers but it's okay lol. Whatever makes her happy.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 21, 2019)

We've got lift off on the cucumbers that I planted Thursday evening. Started some melon seeds today, going to try trellising them alongside my cukes.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

The tomatoes and peppers are growing crazy under the T5's. The Armenian cucumber starts are doing really good as well. I have a potato I got from a friend. Supposed to be an heirloom Burbank Russet from Idaho. I'm going to dig out a spot on the side of my strawberries and grow it out. It's legit. And Russets are my favorite potato. I like all those fancy ones but my favorite is a Russet. Baked, fried, mashed, etc... You can't go wrong.



















Russet Burbank' Potato


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 22, 2019)

@xtsho are you going to cut the potato into pieces or just plant the whole thing? Everything is looking good.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> @xtsho are you going to cut the potato into pieces or just plant the whole thing? Everything is looking good.


Already there. Cut up and ready to go. Planting tomorrow. Digging a 3 x 3 x 3 space to grow. Gotta get another bale of peat and some manure to amend the soil also. Soil is really good once I get the rocks out of it. An addition of some more organic matter is good. I'll probably also buy a half bale of hay to work into the soil. Not just for the potatoes but other areas as well. I've been working on it and my soil in my garden is getting really good. This year is going to be a good one for growing.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 22, 2019)

Very nice. 

Your post inspired me to do some potatoes this year. I'm a bit late to start, but what else is new? 

I grew some sprouted fridge potatoes last year, just to see if it was possible in coco and it worked, so I'm looking forward to a serious go at it.

I tried doing a potato tower several years ago. Maybe you've seen the idea, it's basically a kiddie pool with a wire mesh cage built inside the circumference (I went about 4' high) with straw lining it and then filled with planting mix, peat and extra perlite. I put a lot of work into it, and didn't get a single potato sprout...they just rotted away. I was so bummed out, I kind of didn't want to try potatoes again.


----------



## too larry (Apr 22, 2019)

No pictures, but I have sprouts on most everything. Didn't go row by row, just looking as I was watering the Indian Broad beans. Armenian cukes in the trenches, and corn, pepper and now tomatoes in kiddie pools are liking the soaker hoses. It's getting dry already. I'm running the sprinkilers on the sprouts every other day. Need to get them in cups or the ground soon.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

I walked down the garden and took pictures this morning.

Charleston Grey, {will need hoeing soon}



Crimson Sweet,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Silver Queen Sweetcorn,

 

Clemson Spineless Okra,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Blue Lake Greenbeans,

 

Pink Eyed Purple Hull peas,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Trays,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Broad beans,

 

Arm cukes,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Mammoth Jalapeno,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Pruden's Purple tomatoes,


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

Sweet corn,


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 24, 2019)

My seed starts are coming along nicely. Cucumbers are up and doubling in size rapidly. Melons are popping up also. My peppers have mostly germinated, and I can see movement on a few...I imagine I'll be seeing sprouts soon enough.

Cucumbers:

 

Melons:

 

I imagine they'll be outside by this time next week.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Looking good Joe.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is my seedling tray after the chickens broke in and went crazy ate most of them it was full of greenery owell


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here is my seedling tray after the chickens broke in and went crazy ate most of them it was full of greenery owellView attachment 4324118


That sucks. Back in the day Cousin Wayne said about my Mamma. She will kill the finest dog over a chicken, but will kill a chicken over her flowers.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 28, 2019)

Did a bit of transplanting today. Cucumbers and melons were quickly outgrowing the little six-pack flats.

The roots on these melons...



Into their news homes.



And all together with a doggo.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

I decided to plant a few orange trees at the graveyard. If the timing is right you will be able to eat fresh fruit as you lay someone to rest. I got the holes dug, but didn't have enough mushroom compost, so I just sank the pots flush with the ground for now. Will plant later.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

I gave a few plants away tonight. Arm cukes and Indian broad beans. Meant to give them to the thrift stores, but I doubt I will have time to go to town this week, and they need planting.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Kiddie pool corn is belly button high. That in the ground is a little shorter.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Pruden's Purple tomatoes. The two leeks I had inside were always drying out, so I stuck them in there with the tomato plants. They looked pretty peaked, so not sure if they will pull through.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Melons will need to be side dressed and mulched in the next week or so. Need to be hoed now.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Mammoth Jalapeno.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

You can't really tell it from this angle, but the Arm cukes are starting to vine. I'll have to train them to climb the fence.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Okra,

 

Green beans,

 

And pink eyed purple hull peas. {still forgot to get a picture of Larry's Granddaddy's Speckled peas, but I have a good stand}


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

I got everything plowed yesterday. Even used the old bike plow to lay off the rows for the squash.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

I transplanted 3 each of 4 kinds of squash.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

Also transplanted Acorn squash, but held off on the spaghetti squash. There were several just sprouting.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

I cut a path through the blow down tree for the fence. After almost 7 months, I got the lid to my steel trashcan back.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Did a bit of transplanting today. Cucumbers and melons were quickly outgrowing the little six-pack flats.
> 
> The roots on these melons...
> 
> ...


What kind of melons you growin?


----------



## socaljoe (May 2, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> What kind of melons you growin?


I just have one variety, it's a honeydew variety...I think it's called golden honeymoon.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

I got the fence up around three sides of the garden. But there is still some chainsaw work to be done before I can get the last side done.

I had to go around the blowdown. I wanted to go over, but the bent places in the wire didn't line up where I needed them.


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)

So I picked up some peppers. I only started green and red myself. Grabbed a Habanero, Scotch Bonnet, Thai, Cayenne, a couple Jalapeno's, a Pimento and a yellow. Also grabbed a Black Plum tomato that caught my eye. I think next year I might just buy all of my starts. They only cost $1.99 and I don't have to deal with starting from seed and taking up inside space for weeks. I end up giving most away anyway.










I got all of the peppers planted and got my tomatoes in the ground as well. The weather has been great and night time temps are above 50 degrees so it's time. 








I built a superstructure for the gourds this year. They almost fell over last year and I had to reinforce the structure. 







Everything seems to be doing just fine except for the spinach. I don't know what happened there. Only two seeds came up and then the seedlings died. I have some lettuce starts I'll be putting where the spinach was supposed to be.








For my Okra experiment I'm starting in small grow bags so when I transplant I won't disturb the roots. Plus I'll bring them inside at nigh since they like warm temps and it is probably too cold at night here for Okra.








The strawberries are doing great this year.








I used some of the gourds I grew last year to make a couple maracas for a friend that's a drummer.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 5, 2019)

My coffee can experiment.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 4328646 View attachment 4328647 View attachment 4328648 View attachment 4328649 My coffee can experiment.


I'm a big fan of Cafe' Bustelo. I use the instant for hiking.


----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 4328646 View attachment 4328647 View attachment 4328648 View attachment 4328649 My coffee can experiment.



Cool

I've grown corn in containers but quite a bit bigger than coffee cans. Now that potato. That should be interesting


----------



## socaljoe (May 5, 2019)

I did a little quick and dirty drip system with my niece and nephew yesterday. This turned out to be a good test setup for my full garden plans as I found the pumps to be underpowered for what I need them to do.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

I didn't get a picture the other day, but a storm laid all the corn over to the west. Yesterday another storm laid it all over to the east. Scrog?


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

Blooms on the arm cukes.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

Arm cukes starting to vine. I'm going to add more pinestraw, then if all of them don't climb the fence, no big deal.


----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Arm cukes starting to vine. I'm going to add more pinestraw, then if all of them don't climb the fence, no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 4328687



You're way ahead of me. Here's my Armenians. The temps here are going to be in the eighties for the next week and nothing but sunshine so things should start growing good.








Yanked some radishes for a salad.


----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I did a little quick and dirty drip system with my niece and nephew yesterday. This turned out to be a good test setup for my full garden plans as I found the pumps to be underpowered for what I need them to do.
> 
> View attachment 4328671


Cool

I need to get my watering system in. I need to get a four valve timer and some other odds and ends but I have everything else.


----------



## socaljoe (May 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Cool
> 
> I need to get my watering system in. I need to get a four valve timer and some other odds and ends but I have everything else.


I can't believe I haven't taken the time to do a drip system before. It saves so much time...all I'll have to worry about is keeping my nutrient reservoir filled up and let the timer and pumps do the heavy lifting. Should be pretty sweet once I get it dialed in.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Cool
> 
> I need to get my watering system in. I need to get a four valve timer and some other odds and ends but I have everything else.





socaljoe said:


> I can't believe I haven't taken the time to do a drip system before. It saves so much time...all I'll have to worry about is keeping my nutrient reservoir filled up and let the timer and pumps do the heavy lifting. Should be pretty sweet once I get it dialed in.


I've got a ton of old soaker hoses. They are a pain, trying to corral leaks and such, but you can just turn them on and forget them for the most part. You can tell what has them and what doesn't. The peppers, tomatoes, corn and arm cukes are all kicking ass. Everything else is looking so so. Need to wait until I side dress then I'll string the soakers on the in the ground stuff.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

I've got to run. Sunday night work work for once in a blue moon. And the longer I take getting on the wrong end of a broom, the less camp time. . . . .


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

I transplanted the tomato that had come up in the Cali Wonder Bells into one of the sunken pots that had peppers in it last year. I added mushroom compost to the old dirt.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

There were 5 Pruden's Purple tomatoes left in the tray after I put the 3 in the kiddie pool. I got two of them into sunken pots. Didn't think to take a picture until the sprinkler was on, so it's zoomed from over the fence.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

I planted 4 orange trees down at the graveyard. Three of them were into old holes that had bushes in them before. I added about 3 gallons of mushroom compost per tree. Give me 6-7 years and a winter funeral, and we will be eating oranges.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 10, 2019)

Coffee can experiment, woke up this morning and noticed a little melon growing.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> Coffee can experiment, woke up this morning and noticed a little melon growing.
> View attachment 4330987


Exciting time of year. I'm looking everyday for the first Armenian cuke. Just blooms so far.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

I worked in the garden the last three days. In one of last year's pepper pits I put the 3 best saved seed mammoth jalapeno, 2 habs, and a cayenne I got from Sister.

 

And in the other pit, the 4 best {or easiest to get to} Cali Wonder Bells, and 4 Mini Sweets. These plants were smaller, as they were thicker in the trays.

 

Transplanted all the leftover Pruden's Purple and saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno into the sunken pots where the sprouts are. Did a row each of Hatch, Cali Wonder Bell and Mini Sweet peppers in the garden, 6 peppers to the row. Also got the Spaghetti squash in the ground.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

Several days ago I had side dressed the melons with mushroom compost. Didn't get around to hoeing it in until this morning. After a few of them had started to vine.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

I hoed the okra. It's mostly looking good. There are a few runts.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2019)

Yes exciting time of year watching things get going. We're having a heat wave here out west. Damn near 90 degrees. Were breaking records for May. I had to water the Pear and Peach trees because the ground is so dry. Already have burn bans across the state and a few wildfires have already popped up. It's looking to be a bad fire season if we don't get some decent rain.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

We've watered the fruit trees here and there, but I really need to get them all on soakers. At one time I had enough hose, couplings and splitter valves to make one for each tree or bush. I've used some of the hardware and added a few trees.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> We've watered the fruit trees here and there, but I really need to get them all on soakers. At one time I had enough hose, couplings and splitter valves to make one for each tree or bush. I've used some of the hardware and added a few trees.


 I had to put a sprinkler out and let it run for an hour on each tree. We're supposed to get some rain next Thursday but it won't be much. Looks like all our rain ended up in the Gulf coast. I feel sorry for those people with all that flooding.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . Looks like all our rain ended up in the Gulf coast. I feel sorry for those people with all that flooding.


For a week or more the western gulf has been putting a river of water vapor into the air. We've missed all the bad stuff here.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2019)

Yanked some more radishes. I'm not happy with this particular variety. They seem rather small. I got a couple other varieties. Some French Breakfast which are long and Champion which get about 2" in diameter. I already have some French Breakfast growing and I'll plant some Champion today. I have a bunch of other stuff I need to get in the ground somewhere but I don't know where to put it. I'm out of room and I don't even have any summer squash in the ground yet.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Yanked some more radishes. I'm not happy with this particular variety. They seem rather small. I got a couple other varieties. Some French Breakfast which are long and Champion which get about 2" in diameter. I already have some French Breakfast growing and I'll plant some Champion today. I have a bunch of other stuff I need to get in the ground somewhere but I don't know where to put it. I'm out of room and I don't even have any summer squash in the ground yet.


I've put the rows of transplanted stuff farther apart this year. With the squash and in the ground peppers I used a hoe handle to mark rows, so it eats up space quickly. I have just a little bit left, then it's pots or raised beds for anything else I plant.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2019)

My plan was to take up some more grass this year but with this early heat wave we've had It's been too hot and I've been lazy. I'm just going to use some large nursery pots for the summer squash this year. I'll just set them on top of the grass I was going to dig up. I don't know why I worry so much about planting so much stuff. We don't eat half of what I grow and I still have a few jars of canned beans from last year and over a dozen jars of pickles. I feel like I'm missing out if I don't grow all this stuff. I just like growing things I guess.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

xtsho said:


> My plan was to take up some more grass this year but with this early heat wave we've had It's been too hot and I've been lazy. I'm just going to use some large nursery pots for the summer squash this year. I'll just set them on top of the grass I was going to dig up. I don't know why I worry so much about planting so much stuff. We don't eat half of what I grow and I still have a few jars of canned beans from last year and over a dozen jars of pickles. I feel like I'm missing out if I don't grow all this stuff. I just like growing things I guess.


I can relate. I have more than I can take care of now, and I'm scouring my seed collection trying to figure out what to plant next. I have several kiddie pools I can plant in. I like to sink them a little, and hate tearing up good grass. There is the area around the tree that I have stopped gardening in due to the roots. I guess I could put kiddie pools there.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2019)

Yeah I have a seed collection as well. Stuff I haven't even planted and probably won't. What's crazy is that I find myself browsing the seed rack when I'm at the store. I don't need anything but somehow a pack or two of seeds ends up making it to the check out line. 

The grass I want to take up is just a strip along the side of the yard by my fruit trees blueberries, and raspberries. I want to just put bark down through there. But in the back I have a decent amount of real estate that gets sun for most of the day. That's where I'm putting the squash in pots. I'll put off taking the grass up until early next spring. Too much stuff to do like painting the interior and exterior of the house, putting in some flooring, crawling under the house and replacing the crappy Poly-B (Polybutylene) plumbing that's already sprung a few leaks that I fixed with some shark bite fittings but it's just a matter of time until that garbage springs another leak somewhere. Owning a home is work unless you want to throw thousands to someone else to do the work for you which I don't.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Yeah I have a seed collection as well. Stuff I haven't even planted and probably won't. What's crazy is that I find myself browsing the seed rack when I'm at the store. I don't need anything but somehow a pack or two of seeds ends up making it to the check out line.
> 
> The grass I want to take up is just a strip along the side of the yard by my fruit trees blueberries, and raspberries. I want to just put bark down through there. But in the back I have a decent amount of real estate that gets sun for most of the day. That's where I'm putting the squash in pots. I'll put off taking the grass up until early next spring. Too much stuff to do like painting the interior and exterior of the house, putting in some flooring, crawling under the house and replacing the crappy Poly-B (Polybutylene) plumbing that's already sprung a few leaks that I fixed with some shark bite fittings but it's just a matter of time until that garbage springs another leak somewhere. Owning a home is work unless you want to throw thousands to someone else to do the work for you which I don't.


My long term plan is to garden behind the house where all the broken trees are now. Also the wife has been wanting a greenhouse for years. I would like to get it in back there in the next couple of three years.

I have all the normal things, plus the hurricane damage to sort. Every day I spend in the garden is a day I'm not cutting trees behind the house so we can get a new shed moved in. I go in circles. Working on one thing a day or two, then moving on to something else. 

I hate paying hurricane prices to get my roofs fixed, but all my buddies who would help me in normal times are so tied up it would be months before they got to us. And like the wife keeps saying, we did get paid for the damage. After the house and shed roofs, we will still have about 10K left from what the insurance company paid. But that doesn't account for a pole barn, pump house and back deck yet to be replaced.


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

Look who came to visit the garden last night. I closed all the gates when I wrapped up today, but there is still one whole side with no fence. I guess I need to work on that next.


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

Looks like they had a family reunion.


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

I plowed and hoed corn, even if it was too wet. It needed it.


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

I transplanted a few Heirloom Rainbow {old LGBT} tomatoes into an old pepper trench. Didn't get any pictures after, but this is with one dump bed load of mushroom compost added to the old soil, and a few passes with the bicycle plow.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 14, 2019)

That will teach you to not have a deer fence up before planting. They will be back every night now.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> That will teach you to not have a deer fence up before planting. They will be back every night now.


But I have it up on three sides.

I did get the rest of the leaning trees cut from over the garden this morning. Need to bush-hog old fence line, then get the last side up. So far I haven't seen any new tracks. I have been shutting the gates at night the last couple of days.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

The whole pack of sweet corn seed into one kiddie pool didn't do real well. Two stalks had little ears on them. The rest did not.

 

I was going to do a fast turn around and get something else in there, but the dirt was so full of roots it's going to take some figuring. I may end up just adding it to the garden and starting over.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

I did a quickie soil mix for a kiddie pool of Cherry tomatoes. 5 gallons each of peat moss and Sungro potting soil, 2 1/2 gallons of course vermiculite, the amendments {coffee ground compost, lime, holly/tone organic ferts, blood meal}, and the rest of 45 gallons was mushroom compost.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

I wasn't happy about this section of soaker hose that was watering nothing, so I added 3 more Cherry tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

I've been eating a few blueberries every day for the last week or so. Need to get over to Sister's place. She has big bushes, and they are loaded this year. I have rooted plants off her bushes, but they aren't bearing yet. All these are store bought bushes.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 18, 2019)

Pineapples are rockin. Im also doing some air layers on tomato plants to propgate them for friends.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Pineapples are rockin. Im also doing some air layers on tomato plants to propgate them for friends.
> 
> View attachment 4335343 View attachment 4335344 View attachment 4335345


I've never done the rooting like that. Pretty cool. 

With tall lanky strains of weed, I have dug a 2nd hole 4-5 feet from the base of the plant, apply rooting powder and stake it down hard to the ground with wire. Makes a hedgerow of pot.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've never done the rooting like that. Pretty cool.
> 
> With tall lanky strains of weed, I have dug a 2nd hole 4-5 feet from the base of the plant, apply rooting powder and stake it down hard to the ground with wire. Makes a hedgerow of pot.


You can do a similar thing with tomatoes. I usually start with one then start doing the burying branches thing and make 5 or 6 plants in an area. Theres all kinds of hacks like this. Im going to grow some watermelons for profit this year. Going to see if the same thing will work on them. I need to look in to that.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 19, 2019)

I didnt see anyone saying air layers or ground layers will work on watermelon but theres people doing rooted cuttings so it may work. Heres an article describing some layering methods.
https://www.groworganic.com/organic-gardening/articles/how-to-propagate-plants-by-layering


----------



## DCcan (May 20, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Pineapples are rockin. Im also doing some air layers on tomato plants to propgate them for friends.





too larry said:


> I've never done the rooting like that. Pretty cool.


That's pretty cool indeed, Larry. Got duct tape and dixie cups since it came out and never tried that except on beer to my hand.

In hindsight, bringing the dirt to the tip is easier if I don't use 5 gallon buckets....I'll try it your way going forward.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 20, 2019)

You just have to keep the dirt wet. If you arent gonna be around for a week, just use plastic wrap or a bag or whatever and seal it up so it doesnt dry out


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

Blooms on melons and green beans.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2019)

My peas are starting to flower as are my tomatoes. It cooled down out here and so did the plants. It's warming up again this week though so things should really kick in over then next few weeks.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

I made it rain this morning.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

xtsho said:


> My peas are starting to flower as are my tomatoes. It cooled down out here and so did the plants. It's warming up again this week though so things should really kick in over then next few weeks.


We hit 92F today. My 10 day has gone back and forth between 99 and 100 for this Friday. That is too hot for green beans. If I don;t get a mess off them, I'll send Mother Nature a strongly worded letter.


----------



## socaljoe (May 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> We hit 92F today. My 10 day has gone back and forth between 99 and 100 for this Friday. That is too hot for green beans. If I don;t get a mess off them, I'll send Mother Nature a strongly worded letter.


Our weather has been wacky lately. Normally we'd be high 80's/low 90's, sunny every day. Instead, we've been getting rain and the highest temp for the past few weeks was low 80's. I'm not complaining, but it has been strange.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Our weather has been wacky lately. Normally we'd be high 80's/low 90's, sunny every day. Instead, we've been getting rain and the highest temp for the past few weeks was low 80's. I'm not complaining, but it has been strange.


My spring has been strange too. We had lows in the 50's week before last, but since then it's been hotter than normal. Also dry. Not much rain, even when we have thunderstorms.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2019)

We were in the upper eighties a little while ago. Now back down in the sixties. Temperature swings are pretty abnormal all across the country.


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

Saw the first Arm cuke yesterday. It was already bigger today. Soon I will be hip deep in them.


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

I picked the first pepper yesterday. The wife added it to lunch.


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

I was working in the front yard today. Remembered the speckled peas for the first time in weeks. They look alright. Need more sun, rain and a little hoe work.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

This morning I picked the first few Arm cukes of the season. Here is one I missed.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

I saw the first few melons this morning.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

Acorn squash.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

I made it rain on the peas, green beans, okra and part of the corn. You can see the yellow leaves on the green beans already. Triple digits is not going to be kind to them.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

Getting a few squash, cukes and peppers everyday now. Salads as far as the eye can see. {my mammoth jalapeno are hot this year}


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

I transplanted a few tomato plants and a broadbean into the edge of the mushroom compost pile. The weeds were waist high with no water, so I figured with water, the tomatoes would kick ass.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 4343161 View attachment 4343162 View attachment 4343164 View attachment 4343165 View attachment 4343166


Coffee can corn is kicking ass. Mine just started to tassel. Not as advanced as yours is.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

I got all the peppers on soakers yesterday. Got them and the squash pinestrawed as well.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Apparently my camera is in my other backpack, so no pictures. But almost half of the green beans have cashed from the heat. The pink eyed purple hull peas are blooming, but only about 10 inches tall. Corn and okra have made the best comeback of the non-soaker hose lot. I've run sprinklers on them almost every day. They both looked pretty rough a week ago. I ate the first cooked squash yesterday. I'm getting 3-4 a day so far, but that will pick up.

And I guess it's from overcrowding, but the Armanian cukes are going to have to be picked small. They are tough at 12-14 inches long. The wife made her smashed cuke salad yesterday, and some were too firm to smash.


----------



## getogrow (Jun 1, 2019)

glad i found this thread ...i'll post as i have something to post. coffee cans are killin the game !


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

Not too long here.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

Corn has tassels.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

The worms got to the tomatoes pretty good. I worked early to late yesterday, and didn't really look at them good on Friday. This morning before work, I picked off what I could find, and gave everything a good spray of BT.

There are a few small cherry tomatoes, but the pictures are blurry.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

Straight neck.

 

Crook neck.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Corn has tassels.
> 
> View attachment 4343980


looks great larry,my corn just popping out of the ground now planted under poly 2 weeks ago LOLits 55 an drizel now. no sign of summer here


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2019)

Things are still growing








Peas are coming along








Tomatoes are overcrowded








Beans are climbing up the twine









Corn is growing









Crowded house

Kohlrabi, carrots, walla walla sweet onions, radishes, and turnips.









Grass needs to be mowed. But the pull cord on the mower broke and the replacement is out for delivery so I'll be getting it mowed this evening.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 3, 2019)

The coffee can corn and watermelon project is going so well I decided to also try it with tomato and a Spanish pepper.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2019)

Just noticed my tomatoes are setting fruit. This ones a Siletz


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

Melons.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

The spaghetti squash on the right have a soaker hose. The acorn and other squash to the left don't. This is with an hour of sprinkler this morning. I've got a few more soakers that would work now, and a lot that need some work.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 6, 2019)

I pulled a half dozen turnips for dinner. They are not real big but I like them about this size. And they're also a little crowded since I didn't thin them out as much as I should have. I eat the greens as well.


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I pulled a half dozen turnips for dinner. They are not real big but I like them about this size. And they're also a little crowded since I didn't thin them out as much as I should have. I eat the greens as well.


Those look good. Greens are a fall crop here. Too hot this time of year for them.


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

I got some rain today. About .7 inches so far. Looks like we have a couple three days of it left.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Lots of spaghetti squash on the vines.

 

And there are lots of vines.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

The saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno just now started blooming.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Okra blooms. The dry weather has stunted it pretty bad. My back hates that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Peas will need picking in a few days. Will be a couple of three pickings before I have a mess.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Bells and Mini Sweets.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

More Bells and Mini Sweets.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

It's hard to see, but there was a row of Hatch peppers there before they got ate by squash vines.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Armanian cukes are going crazy. {they are too thick}


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Corn is silking.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 8, 2019)

Corn silking. One golden color, One red is this normal ? They are all Early Golden Bantam.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> Corn silking. One golden color, One red is this normal ? They are all Early Golden Bantam.
> View attachment 4347036 View attachment 4347037


Not normal. They come out white, and darken as the ear ripens.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven't been in the garden since Friday morning. I know there will be a bucket of cucumbers when I pick them tonight. The squash were growing mold after the first day of rain, so not expecting good things from them.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 11, 2019)

Fresh radishes. I really like the French Breakfast ones on the left. The others are the Champion variety which I like as well. They get a decent size. I still have at least twice this many in the garden that need to be picked. Going to pickle these.

The good thing about radishes is that they grow so fast. I'll replant later tonight when it cools down. I'll probably be harvesting more before I finish eating the pickled ones.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 12, 2019)

Do you guys ever have problems with ants eating your corn? I never grew corn before and have some going now. My neigh or was saying watch out for the ants.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Do you guys ever have problems with ants eating your corn? I never grew corn before and have some going now. My neigh or was saying watch out for the ants.


I've never heard of or seen that in my decades of gardening. But they do like to colonize the base of strawberry plants.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 13, 2019)

I kind of forgot about these air layers on my tomatoes. Hadnt watered them or anything for a month or more and vhecked them today and they were rooted up. Too easy.

 

Got a rack of bananas going too, these will be fat in a couple months

 

Heres a cherimoya I picked a few weeks ago. It was way outside of normal season which is fall and winter. 
 

Some papaya I picked today


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Do you guys ever have problems with ants eating your corn? I never grew corn before and have some going now. My neigh or was saying watch out for the ants.


Yes, ants can be a problem in corn. My Mamma said when they were kids {in the 1930's} they poured hot sand on the ears as they were forming. That kept the worms out, which kept the ants out.

My biggest ant problem is with okra. They are on my new okra already, and I've only cut it twice.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

From a couple of days ago. Plants are still growing like crazy. That week of rain came just in time.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

I planted Cherub tomato seed today. From bought tomatoes. Squirted about 10-12 tomatoes into soil.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Didn't get pictures, but saw some pink on corn silks today. Also a spaghetti squash was starting to lighten. Several acorn squash are ready to pick, but the vines are getting over run by the spaghetti. They got the tail end of a soaker hose I had laid for the peppers, and they vines are going crazy.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^ Nice. I think that week in the high 90's cost me my green bean crop. They are trying to blooms still, but are not setting fruit. I'll give them a couple more weeks, then putting something else in their spot.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

At lunch today we had a salad with cukes and peppers from the garden. A mess of yellow squash. Also the first acorn squash of the year. The wife cooked it stuffed with apple {with some celery and onion}. After it was cooked, you added butter, cinnamon and syrup. It was pretty damn good.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

Some of the peas are ready to be picked. I had to cover them a few days ago when we had a couple 97 F days. And even with that I think the heat finished off the blooming and setting peas. They stop when it gets too hot.















The Yukon Gold potatoes have gotten big and are flowering. The're buried about 18 inches in well tilled rock free soil and also I mounded them as they grew about 18 inches above ground.









The tomatoes are all flowering and setting fruit. They really liked the 97 degree days. But it's only supposed to get up to 77 today. Crazy temperature swings we're having out west.









The peach tree has some peaches on it. I've counted about thirty. I'm going to have to do some serious pruning on the tree.  It's supposed to be a dwarf but it doesn't know that. All my pears dropped. It's supposed to be self pollinating but after further research that doesn't always work out so I'm going to get another pear tree. Most likely a Bartlett for cross pollination.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Some of the peas are ready to be picked. I had to cover them a few days ago when we had a couple 97 F days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 5 young peach trees at the house. Had a like amount at each of my two camps. There was only two that I could find at the river camp after the storm. The others are under downed trees. Now the pond has come up and drowned the ones there. The last week or so it has gone down a little, but still no life showing on the trees.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> I have 5 young peach trees at the house. Had a like amount at each of my two camps. There was only two that I could find at the river camp after the storm. The others are under downed trees. Now the pond has come up and drowned the ones there. The last week or so it has gone down a little, but still no life showing on the trees.



Well that sucks. Got a bit of rain did you? Too bad you can't send it out here. It's shaping up to be a bad fire season out west. But with the crazy weather patterns lately who knows what will happen? I'm hoping we don't end up in flames again. The air quality gets really bad and you never know what might happen. I'm surrounded by trees in a tree filled neighborhood. Things happen fast.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Well that sucks. Got a bit of rain did you? Too bad you can't send it out here. It's shaping up to be a bad fire season out west. But with the crazy weather patterns lately who knows what will happen? I'm hoping we don't end up in flames again. The air quality gets really bad and you never know what might happen. I'm surrounded by trees in a tree filled neighborhood. Things happen fast.


It rained a lot in winter and early spring. Not so much since then. Things were drying up fast until about a week ago. We got a solid week of rain from some little tropical thing. It really saved my garden.

I still don;t have a road cut to the pond, so I wasn't getting down there that often. Maybe a month or so back I cut a trail in, planning to use the road around the edge of the woods. I found the pond was up in the woods, so that road was not an option. Since then I have been working on clearing the old roads. Got a good deal done. Maybe another 75-100 yards and I will be out to the blacktop.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

Picked a few peas. Not a bunch but enough for two portions tonight for dinner. I will only get a few meals out of them but they sure are a treat when they're here. They'll go nice with the Beef Stroganoff I'm making for dinner. I just broke down a chuck roll and set aside some nice pieces of beef that I've already sliced up. My wonderful lady is picking up some mushrooms, sour cream, and a nice bottle of Cabernet on the way home from work. Getting ready to pick some of the lettuce out in the garden for a salad and a few radishes.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> It rained a lot in winter and early spring. Not so much since then. Things were drying up fast until about a week ago. We got a solid week of rain from some little tropical thing. It really saved my garden.
> 
> I still don;t have a road cut to the pond, so I wasn't getting down there that often. Maybe a month or so back I cut a trail in, planning to use the road around the edge of the woods. I found the pond was up in the woods, so that road was not an option. Since then I have been working on clearing the old roads. Got a good deal done. Maybe another 75-100 yards and I will be out to the blacktop.



How much property are you living on? You're talking about roads and I'm talking small paths. I could sell and move where I can buy some land much cheaper than these insane prices in Portland. I could be living on five to ten acres in many states. But I'll never leave here. An hour to the ocean, an hour to Mt Hood, an hour to the desert, etc... It's too nice out here to leave. I'm just lucky I bought years ago. Housing prices are insane out here. The house I have is worth three times what I paid twenty years ago. I only wish I would have bought another one or two. Maybe three or more. It sure would have paid off.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> How much property are you living on? You're talking about roads and I'm talking small paths. I could sell and move where I can buy some land much cheaper than these insane prices in Portland. I could be living on five to ten acres in many states. But I'll never leave here. An hour to the ocean, an hour to Mt Hood, an hour to the desert, etc... It's too nice out here to leave. I'm just lucky I bought years ago. Housing prices are insane out here. The house I have is worth three times what I paid twenty years ago. I only wish I would have bought another one or two. Maybe three or more. It sure would have paid off.


The farm is a hair over 210 acres. Sister and I split it, with the 65-70 acres of river land owned jointly by both of us. My house is on 40 acres, the pond land is 40 acres, and my old house is on a couple of acres. When I was a kid, we ran cows and farmed about 600 acres of family land. But as my cousins got older and retired, they took back their land. That, combined with all the people living close by makes the farm feel really small to me now.

A cousin sold his 40 {out of the family} for about $100K. Seemed high to me, but someone bought it.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> The farm is a hair over 210 acres. Sister and I split it, with the 65-70 acres of river land owned jointly by both of us. My house is on 40 acres, the pond land is 40 acres, and my old house is on a couple of acres. When I was a kid, we ran cows and farmed about 600 acres of family land. But as my cousins got older and retired, they took back their land. That, combined with all the people living close by makes the farm feel really small to me now.
> 
> A cousin sold his 40 {out of the family} for about $100K. Seemed high to me, but someone bought it.


40 acres is more than 200 times the size of my lot. Any good fishing in the river?


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

xtsho said:


> 40 acres is more than 200 times the size of my lot. Any good fishing in the river?


It's a small spring fed river. Shallow and rocky north of me, and wide and swampy to the south. Both sections are good for bass, bream and some cats. {there is a bigger river close by that is better for catfish} But the clear part has too many boats, jet skis and tubers. Most of the fishermen go to the south to get away from the crowd.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's a small spring fed river. Shallow and rocky north of me, and wide and swampy to the south. Both sections are good for bass, bream and some cats. {there is a bigger river close by that is better for catfish} But the clear part has too many boats, jet skis and tubers. Most of the fishermen go to the south to get away from the crowd.



Cool.

Used to catch native cutthroat trout around here and back in the day the salmon and steelhead were still pretty good. Years of over fishing and destruction of habitat, the dams, etc... have taken their toll. The sea lions are not helping either but they're being scapegoated.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Cool.
> 
> Used to catch native cutthroat trout around here and back in the day the salmon and steelhead were still pretty good. Years of over fishing and destruction of habitat, the dams, etc... have taken their toll. The sea lions are not helping either but they're being scapegoated.


We have a flathead catfish problem here. They eat bream and bream are the bread and butter of our fishing here. The game and fish folks will shock the river and count fish every few years. There were several tons of flatheads per mile on the big river.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

The spaghetti squash is a bully. It's running rough shod over everything near it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

I woke up this morning, had them cucumber blues. 
Yea, I woke up this morning, had them cumumbr blues.
I know they need picking, but Good Lord, it ain't no use.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

A few ears of the corn are real close.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

I found two green beans. Not getting skunked.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

Yesterday's picking. {I ate the 2 green beans in the garden}


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy summer solstice everyone. I picked the first corn today. {it was pretty good} Most stalks have two ears.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Every cutting of okra is a little more than the last one. This is from this morning. I have had some bug issues. Sprayed once, and cleared it up for a couple of weeks. Saw a few were back this morning.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Blooms on the green beans, but still not setting fruit.

 
Peas are not doing great. But are looking better with the recent rains. I've been picking a few every other day.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno are about ready.



The Habs are full of small peppers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Hatch.

 

Mini Sweet in foreground pointing up, Hatch in back.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Cherry tomatoes.

 

Bought Mammoth Jalapeno.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Bees were thick in the cucumbers this morning.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cherry tomatoes.
> 
> View attachment 4353329
> 
> ...


 hey too larry, i have a question about pepper plants.. mine for the last few years never seem to get real bushy.. i look at videos on youtube, or look at your plants, and they all seem super bushy compared to mine.. do you do anything special to them? i tried topping mine last year as i saw it on some garden site, but i think i did it was too early, and not sure if it ended up helping or hurting them..
i've been feeding them a bit of alaska's fish fert, and i gave them one feeding of some general hydroponics micro feed i had laying around.. i saw about top feeding them with some blood meal, which i do have, but haven't done so as of yet.. any advice? any one really, thanks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

oh yeah, i had amended the soil with i think like 40#'s of worm castings when i tilled the garden before planting, just fyi..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

one last thing, i watched a few youtube videos where they had said that you should pick off any flowers / peppers early on, as the plants will start to concentrate on producing fruit instead of vegetive growth, so i did that a few times now.. i've been leaving them for now, about the last few days or so'ish.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

first zuchinni growing in woohoo, lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

one pack of what was supposed to be bush cucs looks like it had two of some kind of squash / zuchinni not sure which yet, I guess ill find out when they fruit, lol oh, these are the bush cucumbers


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

oops, that was the correct pix my bad the plant on top in the pix is supposed to be a bush cuc, but looks to be some sort of squash or zuch to me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2019)

zuchinni


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> hey too larry, i have a question about pepper plants.. mine for the last few years never seem to get real bushy.. i look at videos on youtube, or look at your plants, and they all seem super bushy compared to mine.. do you do anything special to them? i tried topping mine last year as i saw it on some garden site, but i think i did it was too early, and not sure if it ended up helping or hurting them..
> i've been feeding them a bit of alaska's fish fert, and i gave them one feeding of some general hydroponics micro feed i had laying around.. i saw about top feeding them with some blood meal, which i do have, but haven't done so as of yet.. any advice? any one really, thanks.


I've tried topping too, but they didn't do any better than the others. Peppers are pretty good to bush out on their own. I just get a good soil mix with lots of manure composts going in, then don't feed anymore. The ones in the beds are much bigger than the ones planted in rows with smaller amounts of soil mix.

I use soaker hoses so they have a steady supply of water. They don't like it too wet, so I have to cut back if we get lots of rain.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've tried topping too, but they didn't do any better than the others. Peppers are pretty good to bush out on their own. I just get a good soil mix with lots of manure composts going in, then don't feed anymore. The ones in the beds are much bigger than the ones planted in rows with smaller amounts of soil mix.
> 
> I use soaker hoses so they have a steady supply of water. They don't like it too wet, so I have to cut back if we get lots of rain.


 i think my soil isn't loose enough this year.. like i said earlier, i tilled it twice, but i guess i waited too long between tilling and planting, plus it rained a few times in between..
it's been super rainy here the last two weeks or so, pretty much rained every day .. just checked out the weather app on my phone, more on the way tomorrow, but that looks to be about it.. getting hotter too, mid 80s or so today while i was out mowing the lawn.. i guess that'll be good for the plants though.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 24, 2019)

peas coming in about 10 days later than most yrs.might not have fresh peas on the 4.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> peas coming in about 10 days later than most yrs.might not have fresh peas on the 4.View attachment 4354766



My peas are about done. They sure were good while they lasted though. I didn't grow a fraction of what you have growing. I'm jealous of all the space you guys have to grow with.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 24, 2019)

do lots of canning an freezing here.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> i think my soil isn't loose enough this year.. like i said earlier, i tilled it twice, but i guess i waited too long between tilling and planting, plus it rained a few times in between..
> it's been super rainy here the last two weeks or so, pretty much rained every day .. just checked out the weather app on my phone, more on the way tomorrow, but that looks to be about it.. getting hotter too, mid 80s or so today while i was out mowing the lawn.. i guess that'll be good for the plants though.


I was thinking of your question today as I was picking peppers. Keep in mind that my biggest plants are in straight soil mix. The 3 Mammoth Jalapeno are in a kiddie pool. About 45-50 gallons of soil mix. The beds are 2 foot deep of soil mix. The ones I planted in the ground only have about a shovel full of mushroom compost mixed with the soil.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

The wife wanted a pepper to go in the squash, onion and spinach stir-fry. I got her a few extra.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Look what happens when you skip a day picking cukes. I foresee pickles in my future.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

I picked this spaghetti squash today. We still haven't cooked the one I picked last week.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2019)

View attachment 4354750 


too larry said:


> Look what happens when you skip a day picking cukes. I foresee pickles in my future.
> 
> View attachment 4354909


 what variety of cucs are those larry? they kidna look like english cucs, but the color of them is throwing me off.. i'm going to have boat load of cucs this year when they start to fruit..


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2019)

Had a significant weather event last night. Lighting, wind, and rain. At one point it seemed like a small microburst. The corn didn't do so good. The stalks were small probably from being too crowded. I should have thinned it out much more. And one variety is already throwing tassels at only 3 ft. I grew some different varieties when I should have just grown the local Ed Hume seeds proven to do good in my area. I'll get out there put some stakes up and run some lines to prop it back up after it stops raining. 

The good thing is that after all the rain I won't have to water the garden for awhile. I still haven't gotten my irrigation setup but I'm ordering a roll of dripline with 6" emitter spacing today.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 4354750
> 
> 
> what variety of cucs are those larry? they kidna look like english cucs, but the color of them is throwing me off.. i'm going to have boat load of cucs this year when they start to fruit..


Armenian, also known as English cucumbers. My first seeds came from Iraq, but they got crossed up, so I bought some off Amazon.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Had a significant weather event last night. Lighting, wind, and rain. At one point it seemed like a small microburst. The corn didn't do so good. The stalks were small probably from being too crowded. I should have thinned it out much more. And one variety is already throwing tassels at only 3 ft. I grew some different varieties when I should have just grown the local Ed Hume seeds proven to do good in my area. I'll get out there put some stakes up and run some lines to prop it back up after it stops raining.
> 
> The good thing is that after all the rain I won't have to water the garden for awhile. I still haven't gotten my irrigation setup but I'm ordering a roll of dripline with 6" emitter spacing today.


Back in April or May my kiddie pool corn got laid over one way by a storm, and the next day it got laid over the other way by another storm. It was too thick.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

I've picked corn three times now. We are eating as much as we can everyday. It is gone so fast. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

I picked the first melon earlier in the week. This morning I saw where a coon or coyote had ate two of them, so I clipped a few more. We ate most of the cut one before I left for work.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> Armenian, also known as English cucumbers. My first seeds came from Iraq, but they got crossed up, so I bought some off Amazon.


Hmm, this is what they call an english cucumber out here on the west coast. They're like bigger and longer versions of the persian cucumbers I get at the asian markets. I've seen the lighter colored Armenians at farmers markets but never bought any which is why I'm anxious to try them. Mine are finally starting to get going and I've noticed some female flower buds with little cukes so it shouldn't be too much longer. They made it through the weather and I have them strung up. I put them out too early and they got stunted from the cold nights. Next year I'm just going to wait until June and sow directly in the ground.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've picked corn three times now. We are eating as much as we can everyday. It is gone so fast. . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 4356496 View attachment 4356498



Oh growing white corn. My favorite.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Hmm, this is what they call an english cucumber out here on the west coast. They're like bigger and longer versions of the persian cucumbers I get at the asian markets. I've seen the lighter colored Armenians at farmers markets but never bought any which is why I'm anxious to try them. Mine are finally starting to get going and I've noticed some female flower buds with little cukes so it shouldn't be too much longer. They made it through the weather and I have them strung up. I put them out too early and they got stunted from the cold nights. Next year I'm just going to wait until June and sow directly in the ground.


My bad. The fellow who gave me the seeds said they were also known as English. 

Actually Armenian cukes are in the mushmelon family. When you let them get real big they smell like a mushmelon.

I have mine too thick. Vines on top of vines.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> My bad. The fellow who gave me the seeds said they were also known as English.
> 
> Actually Armenian cukes are in the mushmelon family. When you let them get real big they smell like a mushmelon.
> 
> *I have mine too thick. Vines on top of vines.*


I wish I had that problem.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I wish I had that problem.


I always plant enough to give some away to the thrift stores. This year I planted the normal amount, but didn't get any of them gave away. I have about twice as many cucumber vines as the space needs.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> I always plant enough to give some away to the thrift stores. This year I planted the normal amount, but didn't get any of them gave away. I have about twice as many cucumber vines as the space needs.



fedex

1234 SW givethemtome ave
My Garden, Backyard USA


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> fedex
> 
> 1234 SW givethemtome ave
> My Garden, Backyard USA


Ha. I didn't really pot many of my sprouts. I started the seeds in trays of soil, then put what I was keeping in the ground. But the biggest thing is I'm not going to town during the day when the thrift stores are open. If we go out to eat at night, I do my shopping then. Plus the catholic church thrift store is closed due to hurricane damage. Although it's been a couple of months since I've been. They might be opened back up by now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Hmm, this is what they call an english cucumber out here on the west coast. They're like bigger and longer versions of the persian cucumbers I get at the asian markets. I've seen the lighter colored Armenians at farmers markets but never bought any which is why I'm anxious to try them. Mine are finally starting to get going and I've noticed some female flower buds with little cukes so it shouldn't be too much longer. They made it through the weather and I have them strung up. I put them out too early and they got stunted from the cold nights. Next year I'm just going to wait until June and sow directly in the ground.


 i did the same thing with my cucs this year.. it was an unusually cold and rainy may.. it was warm a few days and i planted the cucs, then that night it got down i think it was in the lower 50's or so, and some of the leaves got real white looking in color and stunted, the same thing happened to a couple of my tomato plants as well.. it took a week or so, but everything bounced back fine..


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> i did the same thing with my cucs this year.. it was an unusually cold and rainy may.. it was warm a few days and i planted the cucs, then that night it got down i think it was in the lower 50's or so, and some of the leaves got real white looking in color and stunted, the same thing happened to a couple of my tomato plants as well.. it took a week or so, but everything bounced back fine..


Yeah I need to just wait. I started the armenians inside and transplanted them to the garden. I planted some other cucumbers directly in the garden around the first of June and they are doing much better.

But it looks like the armenians are pulling through and on the way. They'll probably start growing like crazy.

I'm exited to try them.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

My cukes are starting to slow down. July 2nd is a good above ground day. I'm thinking of starting a few more seeds.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 30, 2019)

My lil patio garden


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jul 2, 2019)

3 types are ripe currently and many more to come.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2019)

my cucs are starting to come in. i think i got around 10 or so already, all of them from the bush cuc plants..
also picked a handful of grape or plum tomatoes as well yesterday..


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

I did a pretty big planting on Tuesday. Arm cukes, acorn and spaghetti squash and Charleston grey and Crimson sweet melons. All in trays of soil. Most all of the original plantings are past their peak, and on the way down.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

The coons have been tearing up the melons. 

 

I've killed two so far, and missed on one last night due to leaving the safety latch hooked on the trap. Duh. But I'm going to put them to work. Here is one down by the graveyard, planted under an orange tree.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

The corn is pretty much gone. We got some of this in the freezer, and gave away a little. Some will still go to waste.

I started pulling up the plants, but haven't finished.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

I caught another coon. Gave this one to the BIL to train his dogs. Missed on one last night. The trap was shut, but he had got out. It's a el cheapo tractor supply co live trap, so. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

Didn't get a picture, but the grapes are starting to turn. I may have to sleep out there to keep the coons away.


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

Arm cukes and the crimson sweet melons are up. Nothing else yet.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 11, 2019)

Cherry tomato growing failed since no time to care of it, they are going to die without lighting care


----------



## xtsho (Jul 11, 2019)

Dinner last night from the garden that went with a couple New York steaks for myself and the lady.

Green beans







Salad







Zucchini that I sauteed with some Walla Walla onion from the garden.








Made some blueberry cobbler for desert from these giants. These Chandlers get really big.








I'm going to have to eat more salad because the lettuce is getting ready to bolt.







I had to pull the Walla Walla's because of the weather. A couple started to split on the outer rings because of the rain so I pulled them. Not very many but enough for the two of us. They don't store like other onions and only last a few weeks. I see onion rings in the near future.


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Cherry tomato growing failed since no time to care of it, they are going to die without lighting care
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363317View attachment 4363318


I am making a few cherry tomatoes. But the three big Pruden's Purple tomatoes in the kiddie pool all cashed. I have some more in pots. Need to rig up a raised bed to put them in.


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

I picked a few peppers today. The wife was going to make some salsa for lunch, but ran out of time. She did stir up a little something something though. https://www.rollitup.org/t/fittin.991805/#post-14986047

 

Most of the seeds are up. Will pull up old squash and cucumbers when they get ready to go in the ground. Melons too. The corn, peas and green beans are already on the compost pile.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's a el cheapo tractor supply co live trap, so. . . .


IKR? Something so simple, yet... Nothing beats a Havahart. Kinda like Victor mousetraps.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Dinner last night from the garden that went with a couple New York steaks for myself and the lady.
> 
> Green beans
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks sooo green healthy and hopefully they have wonderful tasty


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I am making a few cherry tomatoes. But the three big Pruden's Purple tomatoes in the kiddie pool all cashed. I have some more in pots. Need to rig up a raised bed to put them in.


Sounds good there, hope all good harvest then.


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2019)

Everything but the spaghetti squash, okra, peppers and tomatoes are either pulled up or mowed. Got the Armenian cucumbers transplanted. 8 hills of 2 plants each where the others were. Well on two sides. The tomatoes adjacent have gone wild, so I didn't plant on the third side. {I was able to double up the soaker hose. It's buried on each side of the plants}




And also put in 5 hills of 2 each on the west side of the mushroom compost pile. I planted 1 there 3-4 weeks ago, and I'm still having trouble remembering to check them often enough. I've heard of cool as a cucumber behind the wheel. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm eating a couple of three grapes everyday. They taste like Welsh's grape jelly. Concord?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2019)

I like eat the grapes especially this time summer hot days, just put them into refrigerator for few minutes then take out, it's really cool.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone have a remedy for this? Don't want it to get worse


----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2019)

I had fried green tomatoes the other day now it time for some vine ripened ones.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Anyone have a remedy for this? Don't want it to get worse



Wrap it tight with tape.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2019)

The beans are coming into full swing. I'll likely be canning next week. 
























The cucumbers are loaded with babies. 








I'm going to need to get the gourds strung up properly pretty soon.








The corn is at least eight feet tall and cobs are forming. This is a variety I got from Ed Hume seeds, a seed provider from the area that only sells what's known to do well in this region. I ended up ripping some other corn out that was only a couple feet tall and putting out tassels. It was some heirloom variety. From now on I'm just growing Ed Hume varieties. Everything from Ed Hume grows well here. 








I have three giant pumpkin vines and they are growing fast.


----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Anyone have a remedy for this? Don't want it to get worse


Duct tape and/or wire.


----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)

xtsho said:


> The beans are coming into full swing. I'll likely be canning next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those green beans look great. The heat in May cashed mine. I made less than a dozen beans, all ate in the garden.


----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm glad I put the spare cucumber in the mushroom compost pile. It's keeping me in cucumbers until the young ones catch up.


----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)

Mid July and the peppers are just now hitting their stride.


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

I picked some dried peas off of Larry's Granddaddy's Speckled Peas. After thinking for the last 40 years this strain was lost, it's so cool to have it back. I ate a few raw, and not crazy about the flavor, or the size. So they might just go in the freezer for now.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I picked some dried peas off of Larry's Granddaddy's Speckled Peas. After thinking for the last 40 years this strain was lost, it's so cool to have it back. I ate a few raw, and not crazy about the flavor, or the size. So they might just go in the freezer for now.
> 
> View attachment 4367418 View attachment 4367419


Do you eat them green? Or are they for shelling?


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Do you eat them green? Or are they for shelling?


Yes, you would eat them green. I'm letting most of them dry on the vine and saving for seed. This is the pea my mamma was raised on. They ate them green all summer long, and let the last round dry and they ate them through the winter. My granddaddy brought them with him when he came down from Georgia.

She also told me they planted the peas in with the corn. It's a vining pea for sure. They have climbed the fence most of the way around the patch.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

And yes, they are shelled. These are cow peas, so they have to be shelled.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

First real picking on lots of the peppers. Got cayenne, mini sweet, hatch, bell, mammoth jalapeno and saved seed mammoth jalapeno. {sorry for the crappy picture}


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Duct tape and/or wire.


Yea, use tape made it well now .


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jul 25, 2019)

I got some good bananas growing now, they should fatten up by end of summer.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 26, 2019)

Such big banana


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Today's picking.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Jul 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> Today's picking.
> 
> View attachment 4370233 View attachment 4370234


Doin DWC Armenians on the porch. It's been 105+ here. Tuff Mellon's!


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Doin DWC Armenians on the porch. It's been 105+ here. Tuff Mellon's!


I bet you are making some vines. I tried some hydro cukes indoors using a 25 gallon tote. The damn vines were climbing the walls. Had to abort a few weeks in.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Jul 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> I bet you are making some vines. I tried some hydro cukes indoors using a 25 gallon tote. The damn vines were climbing the walls. Had to abort a few weeks in.


I get to the edge of trellis and take the growth tips off. My tank is at 90 degrees and two vines drink 5+ gal/day. Neighbors stopped answering the door and i'm sick of eating them. Bout ready to swap them for Cantaloupe!


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

Jypsy Dog said:


> I get to the edge of trellis and take the growth tips off. My tank is at 90 degrees and two vines drink 5+ gal/day. Neighbors stopped answering the door and i'm sick of eating them. Bout ready to swap them for Cantaloupe!


The Armenians do produce. Right now I just have one hill going with 2-3 plants. They are just getting going, but I'm making 3-4 nice cukes per day. I have 15 more hills planted with 2 plants per hill. Once they all start making, I'll be in the same boat.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

My okra had taken off July for vacation. I hoed them a couple of three weeks ago, but never got around to side dressing them. Last week I noticed a couple of blooms, but didn't really slow down and look at the patch until this afternoon. Should have cut it 2-3 days ago. Had to toss about 1/3 of it.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Pepper Abuse Hotline. What are you reporting today? I got the rest of them cleaned out, but ran out of time here. Too much water and not enough mulch.


----------



## ThaiDuongVisa (Jul 30, 2019)

I also wanted to have a small garden, looking at everyone's gardens, making me very excited. But my house is quite small so I don't have enough electricity to grow


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2019)

tomato forum
http://www.tomatoville.com/index.php


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

The LG Speckled peas are viners. I remember now that Mamma said they grew them in the corn when she was a kid. I may do that next year. Maybe as food plots.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

I only had 5 sprouts between the two kinds of squash. Got them, and three old ones transplanted Friday morning. 
 

Did the melons a day or two before that. I decided they would be less invasive to the peppers than the Spaghetti squash was, so they got the soaker.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2019)

Tomatoes, zucchini, gourds for Halloween, Corn, and raspberries    .


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tomatoes, zucchini, gourds for Halloween, Corn, and raspberriesView attachment 4374416 View attachment 4374417 View attachment 4374418 View attachment 4374419 .


If you have kids/grand kids... give peanuts a try. Few plants make for a good time.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2019)

Jypsy Dog said:


> If you have kids/grand kids... give peanuts a try. Few plants make for a good time.


The grandkids usually help me plant green beans in the spring, we just didn't do it this year with all the rain. I don't think peanuts would grow in my soil, too much clay.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> The grandkids usually help me plant green beans in the spring, we just didn't do it this year with all the rain. I don't think peanuts would grow in my soil, too much clay.


My grandpa used to plant some peanuts for us when I was little and his ground had a lot of clay but he really worked it hard. Most of the peanuts grown in my state is grown in the southern part where there is a lot more sandy loom.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> My grandpa used to plant some peanuts for us when I was little and his ground had a lot of clay but he really worked it hard. Most of the peanuts grown in my state is grown in the southern part where there is a lot more sandy loom.


My daughter makes a spot at her home for a couple plant's still. Never forget her face the first grow. Fun Years. "Magic Dirt!"


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2019)

It's that time when there is so much stuff that we can't keep up with it. I've been giving squash, beans, radishes, cucumbers etc... away.



Beans








Gourds








My attempt at Okra











Armenian cucumber






















I've been canning beans


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> It's that time when there is so much stuff that we can't keep up with it. I've been giving squash, beans, radishes, cucumbers etc... away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really digging the trellis, I never thought about doing it that way. I usually do a A-frame will wire and cane.... do you have trouble with wind blowing them over ? 

I usually plant a lot of okra and have way too much but this year I tried to be more conservative with space, and wouldn't you know it...to much rain and then not enough rain.... well it's been a sad year for okra.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I'm really digging the trellis, I never thought about doing it that way. I usually do a A-frame will wire and cane.... do you have trouble with wind blowing them over ?
> 
> I usually plant a lot of okra and have way too much but this year I tried to be more conservative with space, and wouldn't you know it...to much rain and then not enough rain.... well it's been a sad year for okra.


They're really stable. The on;y thing I had an issue with was last year with the gourds and just the 1 x 2 frame was falling over so I put some cross braces on it. The 2 x 4 frame is really solid and I'm going to do the other one the same way next year. I don't have much space so I need to go vertical. So far it's working out. Although I need a ladder to pick the beans. Haven't had an issue with wind. We have pretty mild weather here in Portland. We get wind on occasion but nothing like other parts of the country. 

I'm just playing with the Okra. The region I'm in isn't recommended for growing it. I'll get a few but I'll be done after this year. All the Asian markets around carry fresh Okra anyway. It was just an experiment and now I know that it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> They're really stable. The on;y thing I had an issue with was last year with the gourds and just the 1 x 2 frame was falling over so I put some cross braces on it. The 2 x 4 frame is really solid and I'm going to do the other one the same way next year. I don't have much space so I need to go vertical. So far it's working out. Although I need a ladder to pick the beans. Haven't had an issue with wind. We have pretty mild weather here in Portland. We get wind on occasion but nothing like other parts of the country.
> 
> I'm just playing with the Okra. The region I'm in isn't recommended for growing it. I'll get a few but I'll be done after this year. All the Asian markets around carry fresh Okra anyway. It was just an experiment and now I know that it's not worth the trouble.


Okra needs real hot weather to do well. You might get a little boost from using black plastic to increase soil temps.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Okra needs real hot weather to do well. You might get a little boost from using black plastic to increase soil temps.


I think I'm going to throw in the towel as far as Okra is concerned. There are plenty of other things to grow that do great where I'm at. No need to waste time trying to grow something that just won't do well in my region. If I get enough to use for some Gumbo or Jambalaya I'll be happy. And it looks like I might just do that. Other than that it's the Asian markets or frozen.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2019)

The tomatoes and okra are from the garden the rest is from the store, also have a black berry pie in the oven.


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4377433
> 
> The tomatoes and okra are from the garden the rest is from the store, also have a black berry pie in the oven.


Looks good. I have to start taking more plate pictures. We had a very good spaghetti squash dish with sausage and Italian cheese blend.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2019)

This mornings haul. The beans are about done. There is another small flush of flowers but after that the pole beans are pretty much done. I have some more bush beans that should be coming online in a couple weeks. I probably should have harvested the corn a couple days ago. Had some last night and while it was very good I think I missed the peak goodness. So many cucumbers so far that some have started ending up in the compost. We can't eat them all. I'm going to have to make more pickles. I forgot the round zucchini I planted was a mix of different varieties. They're really good but you have to pick them young. If they get a little too big you can peel and slice them and fry like you would a green tomato instead of sauteeing them.


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> This mornings haul. The beans are about done. There is another small flush of flowers but after that the pole beans are pretty much done. I have some more bush beans that should be coming online in a couple weeks. I probably should have harvested the corn a couple days ago. Had some last night and while it was very good I think I missed the peak goodness. So many cucumbers so far that some have started ending up in the compost. We can't eat them all. I'm going to have to make more pickles. I forgot the round zucchini I planted was a mix of different varieties. They're really good but you have to pick them young. If they get a little too big you can peel and slice them and fry like you would a green tomato instead of sauteeing them.


Very nice.


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm having trouble keeping up with the peppers. Had to toss a bunch. I rushed through picking them this morning, then headed out to chainsaw. My left hand started burning and burned the rest of the morning. Gloves were wet, not sure if that added to it. I tried to use caution on the hot ones, but I guess I may have to use rubber gloves to pick.


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

The hot section of the pepper patch. Habs and Cayenne.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> The hot section of the pepper patch. Habs and Cayenne.
> 
> View attachment 4379950


I grew some habaneros a few years ago.... I couldn't eat them and I couldn't give them away... so I run them through the blender and poured'em out in the flower beds....no snakes or dogs in there since.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

Dog leapt through this patch the other day and kinda fucked up the marigolds and destroyed a lavender plant. I need to take some basil and mint cuts. Getting out.of hand.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I grew some habaneros a few years ago.... I couldn't eat them and I couldn't give them away... so I run them through the blender and poured'em out in the flower beds....no snakes or dogs in there since.


Goodbye blender.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I grew some habaneros a few years ago.... I couldn't eat them and I couldn't give them away... so I run them through the blender and poured'em out in the flower beds....no snakes or dogs in there since.


I blend my hots too. I have a couple of gallons in the freezer still from year before last.



Backyard dirt said:


> Goodbye blender.


I have a thrift store blender that is used only for peppers.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dog leapt through this patch the other day and kinda fucked up the marigolds and destroyed a lavender plant. I need to take some basil and mint cuts. Getting out.of hand.View attachment 4380472


I didn't plant any flowers this year. Still hoeing a bunch of "wild" flowers out of the garden. We planted a few packs in the middle of the garden years ago. Have to hoe them up every year since.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2019)

Backyard dirt said:


> Goodbye blender.


It's an old blender that I only use for blending food scraps that are going to end up in the compost or worm bins...... definitely not the one my wife uses for making smootlies.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 19, 2019)

Harvested some okra. Only two. Don't laugh.


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Harvested some okra. Only two. Don't laugh.


Some days I'm down to two pods. I tend to eat them in the garden if there isn't enough to deal with.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 20, 2019)

My garden did the worst it ever has this year. The start of the year was slow growth and changing weather that caused a number of issues. 

If this was the medieval days I would starve this winter lol. A lot of things went to seed with the hot and cold swings. I will be more prepared next year. 

Going to layer compost and have been saving all my coco from the grow to layer over the beds to insulate them to help fight the bolting. Also taking a list of things that did well in the new climate and things I will not grow here in Michigan anymore. Getting a lot of smaller rocks around to mix in with the soil to stop UV penetration and give the roots some where to hide with cool moisture.

Corn started budding at 2 foot tall I got tons of short corn. Been canning some stuff, I used to have so much excess I could sell it but we gotta be greedy this year..


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Today's pepper picking.

Mini sweets and bells.

 

Mammoth Jalapeno


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2019)

The two of us are having a hard time keeping up with everything and there's more ready everyday. I'm going to dry a bunch of the cherry tomatoes and make some more pickles. 







Getting close


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

xtsho said:


> The two of us are having a hard time keeping up with everything and there's more ready everyday. I'm going to dry a bunch of the cherry tomatoes and make some more pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always feast or famine with a garden. 

Didn't have my camera, but we picked two gallons of grapes off the vines at Mamma's old place. Grape pie will be upcoming.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's always feast or famine with a garden.
> 
> Didn't have my camera, but we picked two gallons of grapes off the vines at Mamma's old place. Grape pie will be upcoming.


Feast or famine is right. I feel bad because I've already put stuff into the compost that we didn't get to.

I've never had grape pie but sounds delicious. Unfortunately I don't have a grape vine. I do have some peaches just about ready so I'll be having peach pie before long.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Feast or famine is right. I feel bad because I've already put stuff into the compost that we didn't get to.
> 
> I've never had grape pie but sounds delicious. Unfortunately I don't have a grape vine. I do have some peaches just about ready so I'll be having peach pie before long.


I give away as many veggies as I can, but there is always waste. Just can't be helped. My compost pile is a mass of vines from all the seeds sprouting.

I had 3-4 peaches this year on the 5 trees here at the house. I had about five trees at each of my two camps too, but the pond came up and killed all of them down there. And I was only able to find one at the river camp after the storm. 

The soft pear tree over at the old house got blew down, but is still alive. No fruit on it this year, but I'm hoping it bounces back. Lots of other fruit trees there with big oaks on them. Have done very little work on that place, since it's Sister's land.


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

I picked speckled peas and Indian broad beans for seeds today. Lots of the peas were rotting from the rain. {and me forgetting to check them}


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 26, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Harvested some okra. Only two. Don't laugh.


Tried growing okra for the first time this year. Each plant is about 3 inches tall after the whole year lmao. Not sure whats up, hates my garden.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> I give away as many veggies as I can, but there is always waste. Just can't be helped. My compost pile is a mass of vines from all the seeds sprouting.
> 
> I had 3-4 peaches this year on the 5 trees here at the house. I had about five trees at each of my two camps too, but the pond came up and killed all of them down there. And I was only able to find one at the river camp after the storm.
> 
> The soft pear tree over at the old house got blew down, but is still alive. No fruit on it this year, but I'm hoping it bounces back. Lots of other fruit trees there with big oaks on them. Have done very little work on that place, since it's Sister's land.


I had a pumpkin vine stretch out from my compost pile this year. Let it keep growing. Its the biggest plant in the garden lol. Its mainly apple compost from the apple tree. Massive growth. 3 good sized pie pumpkins on her. The plants I don't count on seem to do the best...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2019)

Monday night storms really did a number on the fall garden experiment.

The collards and the few cabbage plants were still to small to effected.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

My corn got blew down two days in a row. One day to the east, next day to the west. Sun pulled most it back upright though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Moflow (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone else seen a decline in the butterfly population over the years?
Could be cyclic or man made, I don't know.
I've a wide variety of flowers in the garden to attract allsorts of insects.
The butterflies are quite rare to see in my garden these days so I took the opportunity to take a few pics of them basking in the sun, maybe feeding.
Even rarer, 3 different ones together.

The Peacock


Painted Lady
 

The Small Tortoiseshell
 

The Bumble Bee and Hoverfly numbers are down too over the years.
The most common butterfly to see here in my garden is the Cabbage White but they are becoming rarer too. I need to plant a few cabbages!
I've seen maybe 20 - 30 over the summer, mostly passing through to greener pastures.


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

Moflow said:


> Has anyone else seen a decline in the butterfly population over the years?
> Could be cyclic or man made, I don't know.
> I've a wide variety of flowers in the garden to attract allsorts of insects.
> The butterflies are quite rare to see in my garden these days so I took the opportunity to take a few pics of them basking in the sun, maybe feeding.
> ...


I still have lots of butterflies here in NW Florida. The cats kill a couple of three a week. And too many damn moths.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2019)

Moflow said:


> Has anyone else seen a decline in the butterfly population over the years?
> Could be cyclic or man made, I don't know.
> I've a wide variety of flowers in the garden to attract allsorts of insects.
> The butterflies are quite rare to see in my garden these days so I took the opportunity to take a few pics of them basking in the sun, maybe feeding.
> ...


I'm not far from @too larry and it's the same for me lots butterflies and way to many moths especially on my cabbage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

man, my garden was pretty much a complete flop this year, worst year ever.. not sure if it was the weather, was very hot with a lot of late rain or what the dillio, but yeah pretty disappointing to say the least.. oh well, onwards and upwards as they say..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

here's some butterflies that have been going Gaga over our sedum plants though 
swallowtail
black swallowtail


buck eye butterfly.. I thought it looked a bit more moth like but my image search.feature is saying buck eye butterfly, so im running with it 
sunflower I saw walking the poopy


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> man, my garden was pretty much a complete flop this year, worst year ever.. not sure if it was the weather, was very hot with a lot of late rain or what the dillio, but yeah pretty disappointing to say the least.. oh well, onwards and upwards as they say..


Same here, no stability in the weather and rampant aphids.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

try this again, sun flower 
 

couple of more butterflies 
one more


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

Moflow said:


> Has anyone else seen a decline in the butterfly population over the years?
> Could be cyclic or man made, I don't know.
> I've a wide variety of flowers in the garden to attract allsorts of insects.
> The butterflies are quite rare to see in my garden these days so I took the opportunity to take a few pics of them basking in the sun, maybe feeding.
> ...


 we have a ton of sedum plants in our yard.. some in the front yard, out by the street, and some in the inner yard, out by the fish pond, and i'll tell you what, if you want to see butter fly activity in your yard, plant some sedum.. they've been going crazy over ours for the last two plus weeks or so.. sedum doesn't really do much in the way of flowering, the tops simply turn from green?, sorry i'm color blind, lol, to a pinkish color, but it must have some sort of pollen or idk what, but it really attracts the moths and butterflies.. some of the swallowtails were not a huge fan of having their pix taken, but some patience paid off in the long run..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> we have a ton of sedum plants in our yard.. some in the front yard, out by the street, and some in the inner yard, out by the fish pond, and i'll tell you what, if you want to see butter fly activity in your yard, plant some sedum.. they've been going crazy over ours for the last two plus weeks or so.. sedum doesn't really do much in the way of flowering, the tops simply turn from green?, sorry i'm color blind, lol, to a pinkish color, but it must have some sort of pollen or idk what, but it really attracts the moths and butterflies.. some of the swallowtails were not a huge fan of having their pix taken, but some patience paid off in the long run..


 looking at my own pix of the sedum plants, i guess they do flower, lol, but not really my idea of a flower, but flowering none the less..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 6, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Same here, no stability in the weather and rampant aphids.


 that sucks, i've been doing this for quite a few years, and this was hands down the worst year ever.. nothing did well, at all .. the cucs produced a little at the beginning of summer, then quickly died off, the zuchinni, i think i got one and then the plants died off one by one from the heat, my tomato plants never really seemed to take off and bush the way they always do and didn't get much fruit from them either, same with the peppers.. the one plant that i thought were doing ok, the eggplants, seems like suddenly are all rotting on the plants before getting to a halfway decent size... super bummed about it tbh..


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)

It got me down also, I have never had this bad of a year with gardening. I think a lot of it had to do with the high UV index, it penetrated the ground and cooked the roots while the weather outside was shitty. Caused so much of my stuff to bolt. Anything that was not a good size before it was planted did not produce much of anything. 

I will be prepared next year. Also going to get a greenhouse up if I can. The only issue I have with greenhouses is that I want to fill them with pot instead of vegetables.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2019)

We just had some rain with more in the forecast so I picked all of the tomatoes that were close to being ripe. I'd rather have them finish ripening on the counter than splitting open on the vine. The big ones are a Beefsteak variety called "Delicious". They are delicious and very big. A very good yielder. I plan on growing this variety again next year. I have a couple more bowls of cherry tomatoes to pick.

The weather has been odd this year and I got hit really bad and early with PM on my cucumbers and squash. I still ended up with more cucumbers than we could eat or I could make into pickles. I still canned 15 quarts and 10 pints of pickles. I only got one eggplant from two plants which annoys me. The beans went crazy and I have a bunch of bush beans I planted mid summer that are about a week away from being harvestable. After a slow start my peppers ended up doing okay. Next year I'm going to have to be patient and not put things out too soon causing them to be stunted from cold temperatures.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


> We just had some rain with more in the forecast so I picked all of the tomatoes that were close to being ripe. I'd rather have them finish ripening on the counter than splitting open on the vine. The big ones are a Beefsteak variety called "Delicious". They are delicious and very big. A very good yielder. I plan on growing this variety again next year. I have a couple more bowls of cherry tomatoes to pick.
> 
> The weather has been odd this year and I got hit really bad and early with PM on my cucumbers and squash. I still ended up with more cucumbers than we could eat or I could make into pickles. I still canned 15 quarts and 10 pints of pickles. I only got one eggplant from two plants which annoys me. The beans went crazy and I have a bunch of bush beans I planted mid summer that are about a week away from being harvestable. After a slow start my peppers ended up doing okay. Next year I'm going to have to be patient and not put things out too soon causing them to be stunted from cold temperatures.


Nice harvest! I am guessing you are going to can these? I sure hope so, you got a lot of 'maders to eat. Those beefsteaks are a beautiful strain, I love the classic crinkle look.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Nice harvest! I am guessing you are going to can these? I sure hope so, you got a lot of 'maders to eat. Those beefsteaks are a beautiful strain, I love the classic crinkle look.



I'm extremely happy with this variety. There are a lot more on the vine but they're still green. Green but big. We'll eat some fresh but most will go into canning sauce and some diced tomatoes.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 8, 2019)

I wonder if people eating Walmart's tomatoes know that they are fake as hell. Fruit/vegtables from a store are not even close to fresh garden ones with taste, quality, and texture. Walmart is a lot like McDonalds. You might order a burger, it may look like a burger, but its not a burger.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2019)

xtsho said:


> We just had some rain with more in the forecast so I picked all of the tomatoes that were close to being ripe. I'd rather have them finish ripening on the counter than splitting open on the vine. The big ones are a Beefsteak variety called "Delicious". They are delicious and very big. A very good yielder. I plan on growing this variety again next year. I have a couple more bowls of cherry tomatoes to pick.
> 
> The weather has been odd this year and I got hit really bad and early with PM on my cucumbers and squash. I still ended up with more cucumbers than we could eat or I could make into pickles. I still canned 15 quarts and 10 pints of pickles. I only got one eggplant from two plants which annoys me. The beans went crazy and I have a bunch of bush beans I planted mid summer that are about a week away from being harvestable. After a slow start my peppers ended up doing okay. Next year I'm going to have to be patient and not put things out too soon causing them to be stunted from cold temperatures.


 they look at lot like these ones i grew from seed i think it was last year.. i got the seeds from rutger's uni online, and they were called jersey tomatoes, odd name living in jersey, i know, lol.. 
they're not my favorite kind although they do produce great, i tend to like the ones that stay more round and don't crinkle on the top like those ones.. just personal tastes, not like i'm prejudiced against crinkle matters, lol.. nice harvest though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> I wonder if people eating Walmart's tomatoes know that they are fake as hell. Fruit/vegtables from a store are not even close to fresh garden ones with taste, quality, and texture. Walmart is a lot like McDonalds. You might order a burger, it may look like a burger, but its not a burger.


 so true.. i don't know what the deal with that is, not sure if they're maybe grown in say mexico or indoors in green houses or what the dllio, but you're right, store bought veggies are never any where close to being as good as home grown..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 10, 2019)

Mary, Mary quite contrary...


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2019)

Some beets, a few peppers of different varieties, more tomatoes, some green for frying, my one eggplant although I did notice another one about two inches long, cucumbers, and a patty pan squash. The tomatoes are not completely ripe but I picked them anyway. They'll ripen up inside. It's been raining so much that some are splitting on the vine.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> so true.. i don't know what the deal with that is, not sure if they're maybe grown in say mexico or indoors in green houses or what the dllio, but you're right, store bought veggies are never any where close to being as good as home grown..


Almost all seasonal fruit is picked green, then stored in chilled, climate controlled warehouses. When they need them to "ripen", they pipe in the hormone that signals it's time to get ripe. That is how they are able to be in stores year round. 

We have several big tomato growers nearby. They open up the fields at the end of the season for U Pick. Also sell them by the box. We always get a couple of boxes. You can get mostly ripe, to mostly green. Since it's just the two of us, we get about half green. We always have to toss a few, but not too many.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2019)

My fall experiment is doing ok, the corn has little ears, the collards that survived will give up a mess soon, the bush beans are running so..... two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2019)

'mater stuff
https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/09/why-you-should-refrigerate-tomatoes.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Features_20190911_Wednesday_TomatoPackage_TemplateV1&utm_content=Features_20190911_Wednesday_TomatoPackage_TemplateV1+CID_54645c091d864ab7d701b26946c1357a&utm_source=Email campaign&utm_term=Read more


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)

Trying to get rid of leafminers in my peppers. Basil looking and smelling nice. Need to cut the mint back. It's starting to overtake the rosemary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2019)

dracaena or what? i think it's a dragon tree....but i'll be damned if i can find a picture that matches it exactly...dracaena seem to grow....different, more clumpy, not annularly, this seems to grow taller with each new set of leaves. it was a broken root when i got it, the stem had been snapped off. my friend was going to throw it out, and i took the root mass and potted it. it took two years to get 6 feet high...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4398702
> dracaena or what? i think it's a dragon tree....but i'll be damned if i can find a picture that matches it exactly...dracaena seem to grow....different, more clumpy, not annularly, this seems to grow taller with each new set of leaves. it was a broken root when i got it, the stem had been snapped off. my friend was going to throw it out, and i took the root mass and potted it. it took two years to get 6 feet high...


Pretty sure you nailed it on the head. I think it’s a dracaena.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

My long lost cousin came home a couple months back. She lost the trailer she had planned on living in to the hurricane, so she has been staying in her man's mamma's house. There are all kind of fruit trees there, including a Palmelo tree. I had never hear of it, much less ate the fruit. She brought me some seeds and a couple of the fruit. It looks like a really big grapefruit, but is sweet. Not very juicy though. Or at least the two I've ate haven't been.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomelo

Crackers for comparison purposes.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

Sadly I just learned Cousin is replacing her wrecked trailer with a new double wide. I like her, but I like her better when she's living 7 miles away in town, not on the next 40 over. I will have to reroute some of my hiking trails so I don't go through her yard anymore.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> My long lost cousin came home a couple months back. She lost the trailer she had planned on living in to the hurricane, so she has been staying in her man's mamma's house. There are all kind of fruit trees there, including a Palmelo tree. I had never hear of it, much less ate the fruit. She brought me some seeds and a couple of the fruit. It looks like a really big grapefruit, but is sweet. Not very juicy though. Or at least the two I've ate haven't been.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomelo
> 
> ...


We get those in the grocery store out here in Portland from time to time. I don't know where they come from. Probably California.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4401583


Marigolds started pumping out flowers like crazy after alfalfa tea. Don't see any more of the Borg either so I assume that's part of it too. Basil flowers attracting tons of bees and wasps. I want to pinch flowers to get some more veg out of em, but I guess these plants will be the bees now. 

Good thing I planted Basil cuttings in the front. 

A few mint too.

Added a stone out there for my baby boy.


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

A week or two back the deer found the garden. I picked the last two melons then. I ate the Charleston Grey a while back, but we cut the Crimson Sweet this morning. Not summertime sweet, but not too bad for the time of year.


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

The last couple of weeks I've been spending all my time at the river house, so no garden time at all. When I looked at the peppers this morning, the only ones left were the cayenne and habs. The deer had ate everything else.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> A week or two back the deer found the garden. I picked the last two melons then. I ate the Charleston Grey a while back, but we cut the Crimson Sweet this morning. Not summertime sweet, but not too bad for the time of year.
> 
> View attachment 4413024View attachment 4413025


Man that's a nice looking melon!


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Man that's a nice looking melon!


Thanks. It could have been a touch sweeter, but as good as the melons in the stores this time of year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> The last couple of weeks I've been spending all my time at the river house, so no garden time at all. When I looked at the peppers this morning, the only ones left were the cayenne and habs. The deer had ate everything else.


now you need to go bag a deer, they ought to be well seasoned


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now you need to go bag a deer, they ought to be well seasoned


Not the same bunch of deer, but let me tell you what happened the other night. I was "camping" down at the river house. I'd pulled weeds and such until 830. I came in, ate and changed into my walking clothes. I walked up to the hardtop, a mile and change. On the way back I went in the clearing where the boat and trailer are parked. I walked up on a bunch of deer, scaring them. The trees are all down, so they were crashing through brush. Then I went back out to the road and on down to the driveway. Where about halfway to the house, I scared the deer again, causing them to go crashing though the brush. I went on up to the house, and not too much later I was having a last safety meeting of the day on the backporch outside the bedroom. I got up to walk across the porch, and scared the deer again. This time a fawn must have got stuck in the brush, as it bleated for several minutes. I went inside and went to bed. Right before I drifted off to sleep, a pack of coyotes were in the back yard yapping away. Don't know if they ate the fawn or not. But I did feel bad for my part in it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2019)

don't feel bad, coyotes have to eat too


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't feel bad, coyotes have to eat too


We have too many deer.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

What was left of my sweet peppers.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

I think I still have some of the Mammoth Jalapeno in the fridge. Was wanting to save seeds to see if any of them will be hab crosses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> What was left of my sweet peppers.
> 
> View attachment 4415787


what the hell kind of chickens do you have that lay eggs that big? (top right)


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what the hell kind of chickens do you have that lay eggs that big? (top right)


Those were the melons that didn't finish. I only picked two off my late melons. One Crimson Sweet and one Charleston Grey.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2019)

Kale, Brussels sprouts, snap peas, beets, radishes, broccoli, and cauliflower.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Kale, Brussels sprouts, snap peas, beets, radishes, broccoli, and cauliflower.
> View attachment 4418498


Nice and wet. Seeds should pop good for you.

I planted some Raab Broccoli in a tray awhile back. There is a cow feed trough on the deck of the river house setup for an herb garden. The 12th is a good transplant day, so the plan is to set the sprouts out them.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Ever time I'm down at the river house I find new shit. I camped down there last night and noticed an areo-grow system. I think it had 8 sites with an adjustable light above. Small, but could be used to veg veggies or herb.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Nice and wet. Seeds should pop good for you.
> 
> I planted some Raab Broccoli in a tray awhile back. There is a cow feed trough on the deck of the river house setup for an herb garden. The 12th is a good transplant day, so the plan is to set the sprouts out them.


I'm gonna harvest some herbs on the 12th. Gonna cut my big purple basil plants in half again because they've got a gangsta lean going on right now. The bees, wasps, hoverflies, and green lacewings love the flowers. Haven't seen any caterpillars or spider mites in the herb garden in a while.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

We had our first freeze yesterday morning. 28F.

I started a new garden, but didn't take pictures. I'll try to remember.


----------



## sega megadrive (Nov 16, 2019)

just moved an started a garden bed down in oz as soon as i could got some tomatoes growing all wild an shit in there .an a cover crop got a fat aloe plant in there to that was there when i moved in .will be adding allsorts of good stuff in the bed over winter for next season will be putting some gunja in there


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 22, 2019)

Citronella and mint going crazy. They loving the cooler and more humid weather. Habaneros finally ripening. Little Fresno and bell peppers poppin now too. Ghost pepper is still just dropping flowers.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Citronella and mint going crazy. They loving the cooler and more humid weather. Habaneros finally ripening. Little Fresno and bell peppers poppin now too. Ghost pepper is still just dropping flowers.View attachment 4425299View attachment 4425300View attachment 4425301View attachment 4425302View attachment 4425303


Looking good. 

The deer ate everything in the garden but the habs and Cayenne. And the freeze we had a couple of weeks back got them. All I have growing at the moment is the Rabb Broccoli in a cow trough down at the river house.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Looking good.
> 
> The deer ate everything in the garden but the habs and Cayenne. And the freeze we had a couple of weeks back got them. All I have growing at the moment is the Rabb Broccoli in a cow trough down at the river house.


Ive got snapped peas and radishes and beets poppin. Need to spray for caterpillars though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ive got snapped peas and radishes and beets poppin. Need to spray for caterpillars though.


I’ve some beets and cabbage that need to get in the ground. But I need to fence another garden bed so the chickens don’t roll my veg, the backyard turf war has begun.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2019)

Strawberries are starting to produce but the strawberries in the bottom pic didn’t get watered when I transplanted them so there a bit like f u atm

Lemon thyme is loving life but oregano is getting attacked sprayed it with some organic stuff hopefully that will do the trick the tomatoes got smashed I’ve been i recovery mode with them too

Green beans poppin flowers

Yellow Capsicum ready for a bigger pot the chickens bit this plant in half should be a foot tall by now but I’ll get there slowly


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

My garden at the river house. The freeze the other week touched them up a little.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 25, 2019)

I’ve got some big cabbage that is getting cut for thanksgiving and my collards have been so productive that we get a mess every ten days or so. The same cold spell that hit Larry hit us pretty hard, wiping out the okra, butter beans and tomatoes. I’m going to plow it all under and put in more turnips, I love the greens but I don’t care for the roots.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

Here’s some more pics of the garden chickens got my new chilli plant FARK just before and a week ago I’ll have to grab a few more


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

We went to the tomato fields on Monday. Picked a mixed bucket of Jalapeno, bells and tomatoes. {also ate a couple of raw squash} The cold had killed most of the vines, but there was plenty of fruit. But now 5 days later, most of the tomatoes are rotting. I guess it was the freeze. Plus the price has gone up to 9 bucks a bucket. Not too happy with them right now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 30, 2019)

First broccoli of the season chooks appreciate the leaves and roots

Zucchini’s starting to flower 

I just planted the beets and cabbage from my last post. Hopefully they make it weather been crazy last 2 days. The chickens got to my snow peas that’s set back a good month now.


----------



## sega megadrive (Nov 30, 2019)

nice gardens fellas. heres some tomatoes iv harvested there some real juicy buggers


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Kiwi fruit just planted last week male and female. Something inside feels the need to separate them lol

Beets and cabbage 

Zucchini flower 

Random flowers the wife chose, which are now my responsibility hmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

my grandpa grew kiwi for years, acres of them..i dug a shit ton of trenches for irrigation line whenever i went to visit...those will get 12 feet tall easy if they have a place to grow and good conditions, but you won't get any fruit for 3 or 4 years


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my grandpa grew kiwi for years, acres of them..i dug a shit ton of trenches for irrigation line whenever i went to visit...those will get 12 feet tall easy if they have a place to grow and good conditions, but you won't get any fruit for 3 or 4 years


I’ll eventually replant them and build something for them to climb on. Like you said 3-4 for years no rush


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 2, 2019)

man the weather outside is gross but I'm getting the compost started for next season now. Need to steal a few bags of leaves from my neighbors so I have plenty of carbon to mix in with the greens. Planning a ~3' raised bed with different cherry tomatoes for my kiddo this year, probably 8x8' with a center walkway. I'm considering putting some 4x4 posts in and covering the whole thing in bird netting as I've always had issues with them.


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

Last night I walked down to my old camp from the river house to check on the orange trees. The short one has 10-12 oranges on it, but it's laying over pretty good, and got a couple of downed oaks on it. The tall one looks fine, but it's only got two oranges right at the very top. Each orange is good for 20-25 seeds.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2019)

Well I think my strawberry bed has played out for good, I’m going to till in a couple of inches of compost and plant turnip greens and then I’ll get new sets in the spring. I loaded three compost tubs over the weekend and have a huge pile of compost to work with now, I have to figure out which beds get loaded now and which have to wait till spring.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

Fava beans digging the weather.
Some Brussel sprouts too. Right alongside the weeds haha.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2019)

i've wanted to grow some bamboo here as a screen, but i didn't think it would grow well here, too cold in the winter. i recently drove over the mountain to Cherokee with some friends, and there was Bamboo growing all over the damn place, stalks 40-50 feet tall in places...
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/north-carolina/bamboo-forest-oconaluftee-islands-park-nc/

now i have to find out what kind of bamboo it is and where to get some...i didn't want to try to take cuttings from a state park. looks like any of the Fargesia will grow here, but a lot of them are small, i'll have to do some research, find the taller varieties.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've wanted to grow some bamboo here as a screen, but i didn't think it would grow well here, too cold in the winter. i recently drove over the mountain to Cherokee with some friends, and there was Bamboo growing all over the damn place, stalks 40-50 feet tall in places...
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/north-carolina/bamboo-forest-oconaluftee-islands-park-nc/
> 
> now i have to find out what kind of bamboo it is and where to get some...i didn't want to try to take cuttings from a state park. looks like any of the Fargesia will grow here, but a lot of them are small, i'll have to do some research, find the taller varieties.


You should of pulled some shoots before you left (this may or may not work). There are plenty of bamboo that grow in the snow. I avoid the stuff, I required an excavator to remove my old patch. It got crazy lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You should of pulled some shoots before you left (this may or may not work). There are plenty of bamboo that grow in the snow. I avoid the stuff, I required an excavator to remove my old patch. It got crazy lol


i want it to get crazy...i want it to screen my yard from the parking lot of the restaurant next door...the spot i want to put it is bordered by cement on one side and parking lot on the other, so it can't spread beyond where i put it, patch about 15 foot long and 8 foot wide


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want it to get crazy...i want it to screen my yard from the parking lot of the restaurant next door...the spot i want to put it is bordered by cement on one side and parking lot on the other, so it can't spread beyond where i put it, patch about 15 foot long and 8 foot wide


Sounds perfect for your situation. I really like bamboo it’s somewhat calming.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 9, 2019)

Got smoked by ring white flies 3 months straight lol, I need to stop after these plants are done so I can hit my entire yard with some serious shit, anyways here's a little black beauty hanging in there and some young ones coming up.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

I know it's early, but. . . . 

I planted saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno, Mini Sweet and Chocolate bells. And bought seed Cali Wonder Bells, Cubanelle and Hatch peppers. Also cherry and better boy tomatoes. I guess I'll be digging a hole for an underground greenhouse in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

I over packed my bowl for burnt offerings, and forgot to take a picture.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want it to get crazy...i want it to screen my yard from the parking lot of the restaurant next door...the spot i want to put it is bordered by cement on one side and parking lot on the other, so it can't spread beyond where i put it, patch about 15 foot long and 8 foot wide


I did a bamboo removal project for a lady about three years ago, she was being sued over bamboo creeping from her property to her neighbors. The bad thing was it creeped on to her from a different neighbor. So I did a little research and found a recommendation from Mother Earth news that said to bury a sheet of tin because the root system is shallow and she has not had an issue since.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 15, 2019)

Didn’t realize I planted this many fava’s in this pot. Should transplant a few into the greenhouses to improve the soil.
Radishes coming along


Snap Peas



kale or something. I forgot where we planted everything. I’ll figure it out

Finger carrots

citronella bush needs to be harvested/pruned.


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> . . . . .. . .kale or something. I forgot where we planted everything. I’ll figure it out . . . . . . . . . . .


At least it's not weed. The night I was transplanting Gorille Endorme and Gorille Endorme Sans Nome, the tray took a tumble and the labels got mixed up. Luckily there was one more of the GESN so I was able to figure it out later when I looked back at my notes. {I still haven't switched the labels back, but I know that I haven't}

Garden looking great btw.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 15, 2019)

Making extract to keep the birds out of the attic.


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Making extract to keep the birds out of the attic. View attachment 4437594


That would keep me out of the attic. Unless mixed with peppers, tomatoes and limes.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Didn’t realize I planted this many fava’s in this pot. Should transplant a few into the greenhouses to improve the soil.View attachment 4437507
> Radishes coming along
> View attachment 4437508
> 
> ...


Looking good mate those radishes wouldn’t last long at my place. Them and snow peas never make it into the veggie basket the kids and Mrs just eat em like snacks when there outside


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

Pumpkin and zucchini’s are going well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2019)

i envy you guys...right now....have to keep reminding myself that when we get to put stuff out again, you'll be having to take stuff in for the winter


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i envy you guys...right now....have to keep reminding myself that when we get to put stuff out again, you'll be having to take stuff in for the winter


I’m lucky I have a good climate cold winters but no snow. Mostly frost damage which i just hang up shade cloth if I’m worried and that works. Today was 105 the plants aren’t happy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2019)

im in zone 7a...but i live in the mountains, so it gets a little colder than that really, right in my local area should be 6a...no idea if that means anything to you. the seed companyies got together a long time ago and drew up a map with temperature zones on it, and thats how they label seeds and plants, so you know if they'll live through your winters. they may or may not do it that way where you are.
all of it just means i have to start bringing my outdoor "houseplants" inside around the end of october, and can't put them back out till around the middle of april. also not a good idea to start anything in the garden till around the first of may, and stuff that likes warm soil like pumpkins until the first of june


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

I got started on my next subterranean green house this morning. Ran out of time, but it won;t take long to finish. No sprouts yet from my pepper and tomato seeds, but it was 29F with a thick white frost this morning. {although it warmed up fast when the shovel was applied}


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

This reminded me that my soaker hoses were still turned on, and those brass 4 way hose connectors cost about 18 bucks. {it is now safely stored for winter}


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

Damn it. I ran down to the river house on the way to work, and I forgot to take a picture of the broccoli.

I did finish the green house. I got a few of the trays moved before the rain started.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Damn it. I ran down to the river house on the way to work, and I forgot to take a picture of the broccoli.
> 
> I did finish the green house. I got a few of the trays moved before the rain started.
> 
> View attachment 4441013


i wish i could do that, but the ground here is about 60% fist size or larger rocks...makes digging a hole that big an all day job unless you have a backhoe


----------



## steve870 (Dec 22, 2019)

where are you from to be growing outside this time of the year?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2019)

anybody know if these are beneficial? They kind of look like the leaf miners I've been finding, a little darker and appear slightly bigger, been having a crazy leaf miner/whitefly problem so I need all the beneficials i can get.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> anybody know if these are beneficial? They kind of look like the leaf miners I've been finding, a little darker and appear slightly bigger, been having a crazy leaf miner/whitefly problem so I need all the beneficials i can get.


Those actually feed on human scrote......
















Jk , I don’t know wtf they are I hate bugs


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> Those actually feed on human scrote......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty little fucks huh, shit got real for me this year.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Nasty little fucks huh, shit got real for me this year.


I had my moms in soil until pretty recently and as soon as I got it out of the room, gnats were also out of the room. Bugs are the worst.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 23, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> anybody know if these are beneficial? They kind of look like the leaf miners I've been finding, a little darker and appear slightly bigger, been having a crazy leaf miner/whitefly problem so I need all the beneficials i can get.


Do they fly or just crawl on the soil mostly? Could be phorid flies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Do they fly or just crawl on the soil mostly? Could be phorid flies.


they look more like phorid flies than fungus gnats, but w/e they are, there are too many. if that many are laying eggs in your medium, you might have a problem. i'd make sure i was letting my medium dry out between waterings, and put a small fan blowing lightly between the tops of your pots and the bottom branches of your plants, makes it a lot harder for them to navigate. and keep it up with the yellow traps


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Do they fly or just crawl on the soil mostly? Could be phorid flies.


They have wings, almost like they swarmed my plants or pots and got stuck to the yellow sticky traps.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they look more like phorid flies than fungus gnats, but w/e they are, there are too many. if that many are laying eggs in your medium, you might have a problem. i'd make sure i was letting my medium dry out between waterings, and put a small fan blowing lightly between the tops of your pots and the bottom branches of your plants, makes it a lot harder for them to navigate. and keep it up with the yellow traps


I was thinking oriental fruit flies but i don't know, I haven't caught them on any plants yet.

its been raining like crazy lately so yeah my soil has been a little more wet than im used to, mushrooms everywhere but been leaving them out for whatever sun i can get.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2019)

Better pic, fwiw I seen some new leaf miner damage on a few plants this morning. I'm leaning on leaf miners or some type of fruit fly. They are slightly smaller than a house fly, bigger than a fungus gnat. Last time i had leaf miners, they were black and yellow.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 23, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Better pic, fwiw I seen some new leaf miner damage on a few plants this morning. I'm leaning on leaf miners or some type of fruit fly. They are slightly smaller than a house fly, bigger than a fungus gnat. Last time i had leaf miners, they were black and yellow.
> View attachment 4441927


I would hit the plants with captain jacks dead big brew every 5 days for a total of 3 treatments. Worked on my pepper plants. That, and removing the affected leaves. Also beneficial nematodes may help to.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Better pic, fwiw I seen some new leaf miner damage on a few plants this morning. I'm leaning on leaf miners or some type of fruit fly. They are slightly smaller than a house fly, bigger than a fungus gnat. Last time i had leaf miners, they were black and yellow.
> View attachment 4441927


Good pic


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2019)

Pumpkins are starting to show, egg plants are flowering I’ll grab pics. I might put them in the ground, there still in pots. 
The heat knocked out half my seedlings but I saved half. The corn loved it the most. Never actually grown corn so should be fun
Pumpkin flowers

Marijuanas gonna give it a burn just finished drying the rest is curing


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would hit the plants with captain jacks dead big brew every 5 days for a total of 3 treatments. Worked on my pepper plants. That, and removing the affected leaves. Also beneficial nematodes may help to.


Rotating back and forth with green clean and cold pressed neem seems to be the only thing effective at keeping bugs off my leaves, both last a good 48 hrs, I've been using dead bug indoor for years but i swear it only last for 30 mins on my outdoor plants, shits crazy lol

Sorry larry, I shouldn't have blew up your thread with this shit. I hope everyone's having a nice christmas this year.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2019)

My garden is a dreary site but I have onions I started from seed that are overwintering. Red Torpedo and Walla Walla Sweets. They're growing but slowly. They'll take off when the weather warms up. I have some mustard greens that I've been eating off of and some carrots and beets which overwinter as well.

I'm planning out what I'm growing next season. As always I have more seed than space. With the limited space I have I think proper planning will make the space I have more productive. I'm going to try and get double crops in wherever I can. Anyway, even though nothings really growing right now gardening is still on my mind.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

steve870 said:


> where are you from to be growing outside this time of the year?


If that question is for me, I'm in NW Florida. Still have to deal with winter, jut not as much of it as most folks.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been off work this past week, and did manage to get in some garden time. I pulled up all of last year's pepper and tomato plants and will stack the cages soon.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Though you wouldn't know it from this picture unless you zoom in, most of the tomato and pepper seeds are sprouting.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

I planted Habs, Cayenne, and more bells on 12/26. All saved seeds. I used the last of my bought Cayenne last year. I've been growing off the same hab seeds, all from one pepper, for the last several years.

Also homestead, rainbow heirloom mix and climbing tomatoes.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Christmas night, down at the river house, I planted the seeds from one orange in a 3 gallon pot. 

A couple of days later planted 6 peach pits in another 3 gallon pot.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

12/27/19 planted 50 seeds each of WC orange, BIL lemon and pomelo in trays. Also did a 3 gallon pot of each.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

The BIL lemons.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish i could do that, but the ground here is about 60% fist size or larger rocks...makes digging a hole that big an all day job unless you have a backhoe


Sand does have it's advantages. But I've already had a couple of cave-ins where I stepped too close to the edge.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with starting onion from seed I’ve been thinking about it for years and have never gotten around to it but would love some sound advice.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2020)

I plan on starting some tomatoes and peppers for spring planting we’ll see it’s so damn cold and wet that I don’t know if my heat mat will do anything.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Does anyone have any experience with starting onion from seed I’ve been thinking about it for years and have never gotten around to it but would love some sound advice.


There's not much to it. I've been starting onions from seed for the last couple of years. I like to get them started mid summer so they're big enough to plant at the end of summer / fall because I overwinter them. They're pretty hardy once they get around six inches tall. You can start them from seed in the spring as well. I like to overwinter them because I use the tops for green onion all winter long.

I just do a broadcast sowing in a standard nursery tray with a couple inches of soil. Then sprinkle just enough fine soil to cover the seeds. Keep it moist and watch them grow. You don't need any special soil to start them in. I use whatever I have a bag open of and screen it to get the big chunks out. 

These are Red Torpedo and Walla Walla Sweet's sown from seed sometime in July and picture taken September 3rd.







Here they are planted and overwintering in the garden. This picture was taken December 24th.







These Walla Walla's harvested last summer were started from seed.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> There's not much to it. I've been starting onions from seed for the last couple of years. I like to get them started mid summer so they're big enough to plant at the end of summer / fall because I overwinter them. They're pretty hardy once they get around six inches tall. You can start them from seed in the spring as well. I like to overwinter them because I use the tops for green onion all winter long.
> 
> I just do a broadcast sowing in a standard nursery tray with a couple inches of soil. Then sprinkle just enough fine soil to cover the seeds. Keep it moist and watch them grow. You don't need any special soil to start them in. I use whatever I have a bag open of and screen it to get the big chunks out.
> 
> ...


thank you brother. I have a lot trouble with sets . The ground gets so hard that the onions can’t grow so this year I’m going to try a raised bed with some soil that shouldn’t compress but hydration well be the next thing. Maybe I’ll get it figured out.


----------



## beernutz (Jan 5, 2020)

Few chilli plants and capsicum


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

Eggplant 

Zucchini 

Pumpkin 

Cabbage 

Beetroot 

I over crowed my zucchini/pumpkin patch. I might rip one of each out get some light in there.
Edit: these egg plants hate it when it gets over a 100 so there a fair way behind


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

You SoE guys are making me green with envy. I've got pepper and tomato sprouts already. But I had a big white frost this morning. My underground green house is too full already, and I don;t have any peppers cupped up yet. I said I was going to cull about half, but I ended up only culling a few tomato plants.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 14, 2020)

Zucchini,marigold seedlings,burpee ambrosia cantaloupe & hopefully sweet corn. 

First time with zucchini, waiting for some female flowers.

I lost a lot of plants this year, mostly sweet peppers & some eggplants, we have had some crazy rain & wind, its still going & snapped a whole 25ft tree from the stalk, almost cleaned out all my plants lol, just finished cutting that thing into pieces.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Zucchini,marigold seedlings,burpee ambrosia cantaloupe & hopefully sweet corn.
> 
> First time with zucchini, waiting for some female flowers.
> 
> ...


Was the tree a mimosa?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Was the tree a mimosa?


It was an eucalyptus tree


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> thank you brother. I have a lot trouble with sets . The ground gets so hard that the onions can’t grow so this year I’m going to try a raised bed with some soil that shouldn’t compress but hydration well be the next thing. Maybe I’ll get it figured out.


The problem I have with sets is that I have a problem with them bolting early. That and the limited varieties available. I only had two or three bolt last summer from onions I started from seed. I get upwards of 25% when I've grown them from sets. But the main reason I like growing from seed is the amount of different varieties available. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The problem I have with sets is that I have a problem with them bolting early. That and the limited varieties available. I only had two or three bolt last summer from onions I started from seed. I get upwards of 25% when I've grown them from sets. But the main reason I like growing from seed is the amount of different varieties available.
> 
> Good luck.


Seeds just showed up in stores yesterday, I was picking out more stuff than I can grow as usual, when I hear a lady laughing, she then said I was the first to pic through and I better get what I wanted because it would be bare in a week or so.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 16, 2020)

Boy seeing these pics has got the itch going to bad I got a ft of snow today,end of feb I start popping seeds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 16, 2020)

The possums are eating my tomatoes and strawberries going to try a net hopefully it works.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The possums are eating my tomatoes and strawberries going to try a net hopefully it works.
> View attachment 4457778View attachment 4457777View attachment 4457776



Maybe you should eat the Opossums. Problem solved and you get some protein for the dinner table.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Boy seeing these pics has got the itch going to bad I got a ft of snow today,end of feb I start popping seeds.



Ha ha!

I've had all my seeds spread out on the dining room table for a couple weeks now. I keep putting them in different piles. Grow, no grow, maybe, etc... Those piles change daily and I've got a diagram of the garden plot and what I'm going to plant where. That changes daily as well. I went to the garden center at Fred Meyers the other day and they have the new seeds from Ed Hume in. Ed Hume is a seed supplier based just a hundred or so miles north of Portland in Washington. Their seeds are varieties that grow in this area. So even though I like looking through the catalogs I usually end up growing mostly Ed Hume seeds. 

Getting back to Fred Meyers. I went to their garden center to get some bird seed. That's when I noticed the seed racks were up. It took every ounce of strength I have to just keep moving. Had I stopped I would have spent probably $30 on a bunch of seeds with nowhere to plant them. Now after reading @Bareback post I'm worried that all the good stuff will be gone if I do decide to get more seeds. They were all buy one get another 1/2 price. I'm going back later today. I just have to.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Add some of Dustys delicious egglplant and some of xtshos exceptional onions and we've got one hellava RIU possum feast!

Grab a plate y'all.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4457797
> Add some Dustys delicious egglplant and some of xtshos exceptional onions and we've got one hellava RIU possum feast!
> 
> Grab a plate y'all.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4457797
> Add some of Dustys delicious egglplant and some of xtshos exceptional onions and we've got one hellava RIU possum feast!
> 
> Grab a plate y'all.


Dam I would eat that!


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4457797
> Add some of Dustys delicious egglplant and some of xtshos exceptional onions and we've got one hellava RIU possum feast!
> 
> Grab a plate y'all.


The only way I have ever ate possum was baked with sweet potatoes. It was pretty good as I recall. But it was about 50 years ago. I've ate coon cooked lots of different ways.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Dam I would eat that!


I would too as long as it's just meatloaf shaped like a possum and not ground possum made into meatloaf. Those roasted veggies look tasty. But the feet are scary. Chicken feet? If not then my worst fears have come true and that's a ground possum meatloaf. Please say it isn't so.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> The only way I have ever ate possum was baked with sweet potatoes. It was pretty good as I recall. But it was about 50 years ago. I've ate coon cooked lots of different ways.


I’m Australian so my possums might taste different lol. I’ve eaten roo, emu, echidna, bush turkeys like a small version but no possum


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m Australian so my possums might taste different lol. I’ve eaten roo, emu, echidna, bush turkeys like a small version but no possum


I shot a possum when I was 8-9 years old and talked my Granny into cooking it. Mamma wouldn't do it.

I did help slaughter and dress half a dozen emu one time. Our friend and neighbor raised them, and she couldn't sell the young ones. Her feed bill was getting out of hand, so she took her .22 and started shooting them. Me and daddy had to go clean up her mess. I'm sure we got some of the meat, but I can't remember if we ever cooked it.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m Australian so my possums might taste different lol. I’ve eaten roo, emu, echidna, bush turkeys like a small version but no possum


You don't want to eat a possum from around here. They're scavengers and gross.


too larry said:


> I shot a possum when I was 8-9 years old and talked my Granny into cooking it. Mamma wouldn't do it.
> 
> I did help slaughter and dress half a dozen emu one time. Our friend and neighbor raised them, and she couldn't sell the young ones. Her feed bill was getting out of hand, so she took her .22 and started shooting them. Me and daddy had to go clean up her mess. I'm sure we got some of the meat, but I can't remember if we ever cooked it.



I've gutted hundreds of Salmon and Steelhead I've caught over the years. But I'll never catch and gut a possum. I remember the EMU craze. It didn't end well. Most ended up in dog food.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You don't want to eat a possum from around here. They're scavengers and gross.


Yep. Find a dead cow and kick it. Half a dozen possums will run out. But catfish are also scavengers, I eat the hell out them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I would too as long as it's just meatloaf shaped like a possum and not ground possum made into meatloaf. Those roasted veggies look tasty. But the feet are scary. Chicken feet? If not then my worst fears have come true and that's a ground possum meatloaf. Please say it isn't so.


We eat a lot game. Just last week I made a massive pot of stew with moose, deer, bear, and some left over prime rib from a couple days before.
It. Was. Amazing!
But there is no way I'm eating a possum. Not knowingly and definitely not while its staring directing at me from the table.
My brother and his kids make "Squirrel melts" and they eat those damn things every chance they get.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You don't want to eat a possum from around here. They're scavengers and gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gutted hundreds of Salmon and Steelhead I've caught over the years. But I'll never catch and gut a possum. I remember the EMU craze. It didn't end well. Most ended up in dog food.


I only eat seafood now no “land lovers” so to speak


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I only eat seafood now no “land lovers” so to speak


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 4457952


Sister and I shared a dozen oysters last weekend. They are slowly making a comeback after the hurricane.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

I grew up poor living in the rural south, when we were kids we would do about anything for some spending money. And I had a neighborhood that I could sell fish, deer and yes possum, I could get 5$ each for those mean bastards ( living) and it was a lot damn easier to catch possum than to cut grass . But I ain’t never tried eating one.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I grew up poor living in the rural south, when we were kids we would do about anything for some spending money. And I had a neighborhood that I could sell fish, deer and yes possum, I could get 5$ each for those mean bastards ( living) and it was a lot damn easier to catch possum than to cut grass . But I ain’t never tried eating one.


Black folks around here would buy coons. It was alright to kill, skin and put them in the freezer, but they wanted the feet left on. I heard that was to make sure they were not buying cats. lol I never sold any. I ate a few back in the day, but now I either put them under plants or give them to my BIL to train his redbone's.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> Black folks around here would buy coons. It was alright to kill, skin and put them in the freezer, but they wanted the feet left on. I heard that was to make sure they were not buying cats. lol I never sold any. I ate a few back in the day, but now I either put them under plants or give them to my BIL to train his redbone's.


Possums were easy to catch, just run at them and grab their tail and try not to get bit. But coons I ain’t never found the right spot to grab one . And you guessed which neighborhood I was talking about didn’t you.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> Sister and I shared a dozen oysters last weekend. They are slowly making a comeback after the hurricane.


They are similar to oysters, endemic to hawaii, they are on the meaty/salty side of molluscs.

We find them on shallow reef/shore rocks & eat them raw, they're not bad honestly, goes well with beer lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 17, 2020)

*takes notes*

Just in case there's ever a RIU Meet & Greet Potluck


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2020)

A decent publication from the universities of Oregon, Washington, and Idaho regarding propagating plants from seed. 









Propagating Plants from Seed - Digital


The enjoyment of growing plants can be enhanced by using successful methods. This booklet covers seed selection, starting plants indoors, planting seeds outdoors, and starting both herbaceous and w ...



pubs.extension.wsu.edu


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2020)

I ran the roto tiller for about an hour and a half today but it’s to early to plant anything.

@xtsho I planted a tray of onions last night now I am waiting to see what happens. Also picked up some bunching onion seed but after reading the package it recommended sowing straight into the soil and not transplanting so maybe tomorrow depending on the rain. Going to be sticking some pepper and tomato seed in cups in a week or two.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Possums were easy to catch, just run at them and grab their tail and try not to get bit. But coons I ain’t never found the right spot to grab one . And you guessed which neighborhood I was talking about didn’t you.


I use live traps. When the melons are just getting ripe, I can catch at least one coon a night.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

We have cold coming early in next week. I have to cup up peppers and get rid of the trays to make room. I let a bunch of the sprouts freeze a couple of weeks back. I will have to cull tomatoes or expand my underground greenhouse.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

I have cold coming, so I got as many of the sprouts underground as would fit. This is what I added. I already had Hatch and Mini Sweets in cups, but I had so many sprouts I did scoop up a handful of each and put in gallon pots. Just in case I decide to do more later.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

The before picture.



I didn't cull any of the ones already in cups. I was able to pack in the young Hab and Cayenne sprouts too. They are too small for cups. Not to mention they would take up more room that way.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

I had a pretty good stand of the homestead and rainbow mix before the frost killed all of them. These are the few late arrivals. I have about a pound of the homestead, but i think that was the last of the rainbow mix.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2020)

Well my onion experiment isn’t working out so for. I give it another couple of days and toss it ,try again and after that it’s tomato and pepper time.
I ordered a new sprinkler pump and it arrived today so I have that to install when it warms up a little ( red lion 1/2 hp ) . It has good reviews we’ll see if it works for me.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

I didn't look under the glass, but we got down to 23F this morning. Did see the extra Hatch and Mini Sweets were toast yesterday morning.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> I had a pretty good stand of the homestead and rainbow mix before the frost killed all of them. These are the few late arrivals. I have about a pound of the homestead, but i think that was the last of the rainbow mix.
> 
> View attachment 4461195


Nice setup! How cold does it get there outside? And how cold can it get and the plants survive? Cannabis and tomato plants seem to die around 28 degrees F or so if I remember from an experiment last year in the barn with some plastic tied up & a bunch of holes.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nice setup! How cold does it get there outside? And how cold can it get and the plants survive? Cannabis and tomato plants seem to die around 28 degrees F or so if I remember from an experiment last year in the barn with some plastic tied up & a bunch of holes.


Thanks. I've done these underground greenhouses the last few years. Once the threat of cold is past, I fill them in with soil mix and grow peppers in them.

Yesterday morning we were at 23F. Some years that would be the low for the year. But we did get down to 16F a couple of years ago. Weed {in the bush} will have some damage around 25F. I lost all my crop the year it got down 16F. A lot depends on if it has recently been put out from vegging under lights. I lost 24 plants at 25F in that situation before. But plants that have been out for a while are pretty tough. The top buds might have some burn from the frost, but don't die.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 24, 2020)

too larry said:


> Thanks. I've done these underground greenhouses the last few years. Once the threat of cold is past, I fill them in with soil mix and grow peppers in them.
> 
> Yesterday morning we were at 23F. Some years that would be the low for the year. But we did get down to 16F a couple of years ago. Weed {in the bush} will have some damage around 25F. I lost all my crop the year it got down 16F. A lot depends on if it has recently been put out from vegging under lights. I lost 24 plants at 25F in that situation before. But plants that have been out for a while are pretty tough. The top buds might have some burn from the frost, but don't die.


That's a great idea. Filling the holes in afterwards. Really cool.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm weak. I can't help myself. I need help. 

I was unable to keep myself from browsing through the seed rack yesterday while at the store. I'm going to see if I can't find a support group or something to help me deal with this addiction. But in my defense the seed rack was calling me and telling me to buy seeds. I actually heard voices. Seriously, I'm not making this up. The seeds were calling out to me saying "Buy me!". And they were buy one get one 50% off. It was only a couple dollars. I had no other choice.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm weak. I can't help myself. I need help.
> 
> I was unable to keep myself from browsing through the seed rack yesterday while at the store. I'm going to see if I can't find a support group or something to help me deal with this addiction. But in my defense the seed rack was calling me and telling me to buy seeds. I actually heard voices. Seriously, I'm not making this up. The seeds were calling out to me saying "Buy me!". And they were buy one get one 50% off. It was only a couple dollars. I had no other choice.


I feel your pain fellow seed addict . A painful addition that consumes its victims forcing them to first buy the unneeded seed and then torturing their every waking moments with, where do I plant this, what fertilizer, water water water. ........will the agony never end. And then winter comes....ohh no what shall I do.

My solice is the deep freezer full of veggies calling out to make soup and cornbread.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

Several of the sprouts I cupped up have cashed. It must have the cold, not the fact I used my Adult Tomato soil mix without cutting it, since a few in the trays were dead too. I have a CFL out there, but I didn't turn it on.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 29, 2020)

Got a ripe pineapple


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 30, 2020)

We grow a few fruits here


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well my onion experiment isn’t working out so for. I give it another couple of days and toss it ,try again and after that it’s tomato and pepper time.
> I ordered a new sprinkler pump and it arrived today so I have that to install when it warms up a little ( red lion 1/2 hp ) . It has good reviews we’ll see if it works for me.


Does that pump have a pressure switch or does it just run an run.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Does that pump have a pressure switch or does it just run an run.


I haven’t hooked it up yet, but I’m under the impression that it runs continuously. Hence sprinkler pump vs shallow well pump. The one I’m replacing is a shallow well pump that had a pressure switch and I was able to run it continuously with multiple sprinkler heads to manipulate the pressure but that wasted a lot of water. This new pump doesn’t require a pressure tank so I’m hoping it’s a better choice. I’m waiting on our typical last freeze date to install , besides I haven’t planted anything in the garden yet. About March 1st is my planned date to install.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I haven’t hooked it up yet, but I’m under the impression that it runs continuously. Hence sprinkler pump vs shallow well pump. The one I’m replacing is a shallow well pump that had a pressure switch and I was able to run it continuously with multiple sprinkler heads to manipulate the pressure but that wasted a lot of water. This new pump doesn’t require a pressure tank so I’m hoping it’s a better choice. I’m waiting on our typical last freeze date to install , besides I haven’t planted anything in the garden yet. About March 1st is my planned date to install.


Just gotta watch out to turn pump off before shutting off out let, I have blown a few hoses with them.LOL would love to find one that has pressure cut off with out the air tank. I have A red lion trash pump very happy with it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

I ran by and snapped a couple of pictures before I left for work. Last week's 23F did kill some of the young sprouts. I missed the good above ground days earlier in the week, but will drop some more seeds next week.



But the older ones are doing well.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 3, 2020)

Something cut one of my eggplant stalks clean in half a few weeks ago, I was pissed but now im curious because its starting to bush out.
Slacking with this one, liking the marigolds but I need to chop that half dead basil & pepper plant to make room for chilli peppers.

Burpe ambrosia cantaloupe finally taking off

Wind damaged Sweet corn & pm infested zucchini lol, im going to pull the zucchini and find a more resistant species.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> We grow a few fruits hereView attachment 4467798View attachment 4467800View attachment 4467805


I have one in my grow room, and a younger one in the house.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## sega megadrive (Mar 3, 2020)

mate that little pineapple plants cool as never seen one before


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks, its 2 different plants. Heres another one. This one is about 6ft wide and 4ft tall.



Heres another big one


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

sega megadrive said:


> mate that little pineapple plants cool as never seen one before


They are easy to start from the top of a pineapple from the store. You just clean the "meat" off it and set it in water. It is too cold here to leave it outdoors year round so I bring it indoors in the winter. The leaves will tear you up though, they are like really sharp hacksaw blades. They take a few years to produce though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

One problem solved... Bill Murray has nothin on me!


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

My pineapple is a little behind you guys.



This is the first Aloe plant I have ever seen in bloom. Can I expect seeds?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 5, 2020)

I've caught around 20 gophers so far this year


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 5, 2020)

Some aloes tend to set seeds and some dont. I think the one you posted doesn't really make any.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

This was earlier in the week. Just now getting around to loading the pictures. I had to move the too tall tomato plants off the raised shelf in the greenhouse and put the peppers up there. Since then, the peppers seem to have grown more. I guess they are getting more sun.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Some aloes tend to set seeds and some dont. I think the one you posted doesn't really make any.


Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

Some idiot {me} left the hose on for 3-4 days and it washed lots of sand down into the greenhouse. Will clean it up when I get around to it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Pics are stills from a video, but I definitely enjoy my gardening.
> 
> got lots of flowers, tomatoes, peppers, onions and lettuce. our small city garden is also our oasis!!


Welcome to RIU. Nice looking garden.


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> Welcome to RIU. Nice looking garden.


Thank you much!!!! I’m a newb to growing bud, but I was blessed with a “green thumb”. Three things I love doing in spring-summer (gardening, drinking and fishing!)

here’s a pic from my current first run from my indoor garden-autos at 28 days. it’s about to get smelly and a little exciting!


----------



## sega megadrive (Mar 5, 2020)

can you eat gophers im an aussie so we don't get them here


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 5, 2020)

Gophers are like underground rats. You could eat it but its not something americans eat. We are pretty spoiled over here.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Gophers are like underground rats. You could eat it but its not something americans eat. We are pretty spoiled over here.


Mamma's baby brother was squirrel hunting when he was about 12-13 years old. He had shot 3-4 and was carrying them by their tails. By the time he got home the hair had rubbed off the tails. His brother said something about them being tree-rats, and he got to looking at them, and rats was what he was seeing. He never ate squirrel again. It's amazing what a fluffy tail can do for your reputation.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 7, 2020)

Squirrels are full of fleas


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Squirrels are full of fleas


I eat very little game anymore. The two years after I came home from the Navy I was semi-retired. Cash flow was just a trickle. I ate deer, rabbit, squirrel, coon and whatever else showed itself. I guess I got burned out on it. These days when I have to kill a melon eating coon, I'll bury him under a plant before roasting him.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah I eat game on rare occasion and well it sucks! Rabbits smell terrible when you butcher it, doves are ok but you get a couple bites per bird, deer, huge PITA to chop up. Sawing heads and limbs off is a buzz kill. I shot a big honker goose for Thanksgiving one year, it was terrible... 

Ham and chicken thighs from costco are the bomb though. Their bacon is the shit too...


----------



## RBGene (Mar 8, 2020)

Got Bored, so here I am.
Greenhouse Seeds and Darkheart Nursery's 10K strain hunt pick "Magic Melon" on the Left.
4 Purple Punch Clones on the Right. 3 1/2 wks. into Flowering Stage.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 8, 2020)

Never been able to grow anything up till now and this cannabis thing seems to be working, so trying my hand at a couple Veg Tent Mascots.

Meet _Vicky_ (Panda Plant) and _Carl_ (Silver Arrows Cactus, a.k.a. "_The Prick_") in their one off hempy bucket.

I hope they'll be making Veg tent photo bombs in my journal for years to come


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2020)

not sure cacti are good candidates for hydro....guess we'll see how they do


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 9, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Never been able to grow anything up till now and this cannabis thing seems to be working, so trying my hand at a couple Veg Tent Mascots.
> 
> Meet _Vicky_ (Panda Plant) and _Carl_ (Silver Arrows Cactus, a.k.a. "_The Prick_") in their one off hempy bucket.
> 
> ...


“The prick” LOL


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not sure cacti are good candidates for hydro....guess we'll see how they do


When we used to dig up prickly pears in the yard, the only sure way to kill them was to toss them in a bucket of water.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Never been able to grow anything up till now and this cannabis thing seems to be working, so trying my hand at a couple Veg Tent Mascots.
> 
> Meet _Vicky_ (Panda Plant) and _Carl_ (Silver Arrows Cactus, a.k.a. "_The Prick_") in their one off hempy bucket.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and grow an aloe, it has a lot of great uses including cloning the cannabis.
It will be interesting seeing how those two do in a bucket of water. Good luck and please update regularly.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Do yourself a favor and grow an aloe, it has a lot of great uses including cloning the cannabis.
> It will be interesting seeing how those two do in a bucket of water. Good luck and please update regularly.


I've got two in 3 gallon pots sunk flush with the ground. I always mean to put them under a tree or something in the winter, but I always forget. They get killed back and start fresh in the spring.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> I've got two in 3 gallon pots sunk flush with the ground. I always mean to put them under a tree or something in the winter, but I always forget. They get killed back and start fresh in the spring.


Hahaha I’ve killed so many I can’t even count that high. I put stuff on the back porch and forget about it until it’s to late, I do it every year. I guess I would learn at some point but no . Ol’ plant killer that should be my name.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> When we used to dig up prickly pears in the yard, the only sure way to kill them was to toss them in a bucket of water.


Burn em


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 10, 2020)

part of my farming-growing, Nectar of the gods right here pure maine maple syrup! 40 gals of sap 1 gal syrup. By the way I got a new pup only 1 week old moma not to happy with me LOL


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

I took the glass off the green house today. Tomatoes were very thirsty. They are too big for the little cups. As soon as I get to it, I need to up pot most of them. Peppers looked better. Not as big I guess.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2020)

I picked some mustard greens the other day. They sure tasted good. I cooked most of them but used some in a fresh salad as well. My overwintered kale all started bolting so I harvested those as well. Planted some peas and radishes also.








I have my tomato, pepper and eggplant starts going inside. Also some lettuce, Thai basil, English daisies, and some trailing geraniums that I collected seed from last summer. 








My lady thinks I'm crazy because I keep looking through all my seeds. She said looking at them isn't going to make it time to plant them. She's right but I still organize, look, organize again. I have them all separated now by type and in nice bundles secured by paper clips. I didn't realize how many seeds I had. I can't stop myself from buying more. Everytime I go to the store I grab a pack or two.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 14, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that buddy. Some people have much worse addictions or expensive hobbies. Even a huge collection of seeds os pretty cheap.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

I saw these at the Tractor Supply co when I was picking up some bird seed and couldn't help myself.



I also jumped the gun on starting some Nasturtium plants, because I wasn't sure how long they would take, 


Im so jealous of you guys in warm places. Up here in the mitten Last frost is still a couple months away.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I saw these at the Tractor Supply co when I was picking up some bird seed and couldn't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 4506037
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for buying plants early and then having to nurse them thru the inevitable frost that always happens


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 17, 2020)

I decided even though it is supposed to drop into the 20's for a couple days in a row to put one of the Hardy kiwi outside to see if it holds up.

Found a nice sunny spot on my back fence line. I am hoping in a few years to have this entire back fence full of Hardy Kiwi fruits. I am not sure if the deer will let me get any on the outer side, but figure my dogs should keep the ones that fruit inside the fence safe. 


I put it just outside of it so my dogs don't dig it up to get to the blood/bone meal in the nutrients I mixed into the soil.



And I am hoping that this upside down bin works well enough to get it through the freeze but doesn't greenhouse effect it too much before it gets too cold. I figure I have the other plant as backup if this doesn't hold up, but I am hoping for the best, I am just bored I think.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got tomato plants ready to be transplanted into pots. Could go ahead and put the peppers in their spot in the garden for that matter. Nothing else done. More time to work on it though. After tonight's event, my work is shutting down for a month. Most likely another month after that. I'll check in when I can, but I do all my RIU posting from work. So. . . . . . I might be low pro for the next little while.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 17, 2020)

too larry said:


> I've got tomato plants ready to be transplanted into pots. Could go ahead and put the peppers in their spot in the garden for that matter. Nothing else done. More time to work on it though. After tonight's event, my work is shutting down for a month. Most likely another month after that. I'll check in when I can, but I do all my RIU posting from work. So. . . . . . I might be low pro for the next little while.


Best of luck for you and your family.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Best of luck for you and your family.


Thanks. My wife is very happy to have me at home more. She has already planned out my honey do list for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2020)

Now that I have some free time I’ve got my new garden pump installed and an tilling and cleaning the garden like never before. Soon to be planting seeds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Now that I have some free time I’ve got my new garden pump installed and an tilling and cleaning the garden like never before. Soon to be planting seeds.


I’m taking my time off to get the winter crop ready


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2020)

I did a second planting in the fall last year and it was one of the best crops I’ve ever had, very few pest problems. All grow in the winter is collards and turnips . What do you blokes down under grow ?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 23, 2020)

I've got a bunch beets that I need to pull out so that I can use the bed they are in to grow other veggies, does anyone have any ideas of good ways to store beets? I like them and I don't want to waste them, but I have limited grow space.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> I've got a bunch beets that I need to pull out so that I can use the bed they are in to grow other veggies, does anyone have any ideas of good ways to store beets? I like them and I don't want to waste them, but I have limited grow space.


They store in the refrigerator for a couple months. I like to pickle them. Don't throw away the greens. They're good eating.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They store in the refrigerator for a couple months. I like to pickle them. Don't throw away the greens. They're good eating.


I love the greens too.


----------



## beernutz (Mar 23, 2020)

Summer has been kind for chillis this year


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

The peas and radishes I planted are starting to sprout in the garden. I'm going to harvest the overwintered beets and get some more seeds in the ground. I also planted some Mustard-Spinach "Komatsuna" a variety of Brassica Rapa. I tore out the strawberry raised bed and chose to make mounded rows instead. I took a couple dozen runners last summer and planted them in 3" nursery pots I replanted those into the mounded rows. They are taking of with new leaves. I also bought a small tray of everbearing strawberries since the Hoods are June bearing. 

I've been getting whatever cold weather crops I can in the ground. Have some lettuce starts I'll be putting out in the next week. All my tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant starts are doing great under the T5's.


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 27, 2020)

Just started cool veggies, others are in the dixie cup dirt to transplant later. Good gardens to all....we're going to need it this year!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 27, 2020)

Beautiful spot, love it.^^^


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

My starts are all doing great. The only problem I have is I need to start transplanting into nursery pots and I am limited with space inside and it's still too cold to put them outside in the greenhouse. I'm going to have to rig up some lights in the spare bedroom. As always I planted way too many seeds and have more plants than I'll need or be able to give away to friends. I hate killing plants I started from seed. This year I'm going to use that Nextdoor website and offer the extra's for free to the people in the neighborhood. 

Delicious, Siletz, Siberia, and Beefsteak tomatoes. Jalapeno, Yellow, and Green peppers. Eggplant.







Trailing Geraniums, English Daisies, Thai Basil, and Lettuce. I've already transplanted some of the lettuce starts into the garden. The Trailing Geraniums came from seed I collected last summer.







Marigolds, Zinnia, Bachelor Buttons, and Forget Me Nots. This tray is outside in the greenhouse and everything is sprouting except the Forget Me Nots so far.








I'm ready to get the garden going full throttle. The only thing stopping me is mother nature. I go through this every year. You'd think I'd learn. But I can't help myself. I have to plant.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 27, 2020)

Love, love, love, Thai basil. Wish you lived close, I need some jalapeno starts.


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks like we're going to have a great garden this year!!


----------



## steve870 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tomatoes started sprouting!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4519317


Looks like my living room last year. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2020)

I had to get my starts transplanted into bigger pots. I had some old parts laying around so I rigged up a DIY fixture using an old reflector and a ballast and bulbs from one of those old grow boxes someone traded me for some weed years ago. I had stripped all the parts and threw the grow box in the garbage. They had been packed away in a box for years. Sometimes the junk I keep comes in handy. Now I have a light and starts in the spare bedroom where they can grow until it's time to plant in the garden.


----------



## COtransplant (Apr 2, 2020)

Awesome garden projects, one & all!


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 4, 2020)

First time in 42 years I'm trying my hand @ gardening.
I dug in a 80"x80" root garden with potatoes, onions, beans and herbs...pallet for the vineing plants.


17 gal tote for a few tomatoes. Hangers are for the cat pot...cat nip...


Black tote is carrots. Purple bucket is my Horseradish. The birdbath and frog will be moved to accommodate 5 totes containing 7 different types of peppers.


Have 36 various starts on a mat in the Veg tent, along with the 50ish plants already in the ground outside.

Looking forward to the next few months


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 8, 2020)

Whatever topped my eggplant weeks back had me freaking out, yeah it stunted for a week but came back hard as fuck out the 5 gallon pot lol, I had to use a plastic trellis/cage from keeping the upper stalks from sagging out, hungry ass plants too.

Not sure why but the last few weeks the bees have been going to town on my cantaloupe, I've had female flowers for weeks already, at least I got fruit.

Been working on my clay yard for 10+ months now, for sure its softening up, about to try out some sweet potatoes in a week or two, need to scrub the algae off my pots.


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey folks. Hope all is well. I've put a few of my tomato and pepper plants into bigger pots down at the river house and the rest of the pepper into the beds in the garden. Also have sprouts from Armenian cukes and Acorn squash that need transplanting. Raised beds are in the planning stage down at the river house, but the sprouts will have to go in dirt before they are ready, so I guess they will go into the garden. Will try to remember pictures next time.


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

Also planted okra in the cow trough on the deck at the river house. I need to remember to water it daily. Really dry here right now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

Cherry Tomatoes, beefsteak toms, and green squash transplanted. Gonna work on the corn tomorrow.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 13, 2020)

All the Toms and corn planted.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2020)

We've been having some fantastic weather here in Portland and the plants are loving it. Seeds are sprouting and starts are growing. I've been waiting all winter to get started on the garden and I've been busy. I have seeds of early cool weather crops sprouting everywhere. It's so exciting. It reminds of how I felt when I was a kid and my mother would give me a quarter to buy penny candy.  

I've been pulling my trays of starts out of the greenhouse and putting them where they more direct sunlight. I know it defeats the purpose of the greenhouse but they don't get as much direct sunlight where the greenhouse is located. I was planning on moving the greenhouse to a different location but never got around to it and I've already got potatoes planted where I was going to put it. It still serves it's purpose as I'm able to leave them in the greenhouse overnight. It only takes a couple minutes to pull them out so I do it to give them a few more hours of sunlight. The greenhouse is as much a storage place for my gardening stuff as a it is a place for plants. 

All the starts are doing great. They're growing in recycled soil I made using the soil from container plants that were finished last fall. I amended it, bagged it, and it sat all winter long. It's some good soil and I even have a couple cannabis plants 5 weeks into flower doing great that are growing in it. I have 42 tomato starts of 4 varieties, 22 peppers of 3 varieties, half a dozen eggplants, and a bunch of flowers and herbs. The lettuce has already been planted in the ground and I just planted a couple more trays of seeds. I'm going to be giving a lot of stuff away. 

The onions are going crazy and are starting to bulb. I really like fall planting onions. I'll be able to harvest these and still have time for another crop in their space. I'm not planting tomatoes, peppers, or eggplant into the ground until the end of May when the soil has warmed up. I've found that planting too early will stunt them especially the peppers and they don't really recover. I've also filled every inch of my raised beds with cool weather crops that finish fast like radishes, peas, turnips, greens, and beets. When they are ready to harvest it will be time to plant the tomatoes, peppers, beans and such. 

One thing I'm doing this year is the no till method. I covered the beds with leaves last fall and they decomposed so I just sprinkled some 10-10-10 fertilizer on them and mixed it in to the top 6 inches of soil. I also mixed up a bucket full of kelp, alfalfa, azomite, crab meal, bone meal, ground egg shells and broadcast that across the beds before covering them with the leaves. The soil just keeps getting better every year. 

















Starts go in the greenhouse at night to keep them a little warmer than just sitting outside. Night time temps are getting warmer though which is good. Mid 40's at night is fine for starts this size. Especially since the pots get nice and warm during the day and hold that heat. Yes I know the greenhouse is a mess. That's today's project. I need to get it cleaned up and organized. 









It's that time of year. 

Happy Gardening!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cherry Tomatoes, beefsteak toms, and green squash transplanted. Gonna work on the corn tomorrow. View attachment 4530788View attachment 4530789


I trust those are determinate? My non cherries from 6 years ago exceed 8 foot in height. Damn bastards keep popping all over compliments of the chipmunks feeding on them. 5 years no seeds. A half dozen mater plant every year since seeding. Annual in Mi.?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 13, 2020)

Expanded garden with some fresh soil and a new rock border. Good to have projects! Grow on!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I trust those are determinate? My non cherries from 6 years ago exceed 8 foot in height. Damn bastards keep popping all over compliments of the chipmunks feeding on them. 5 years no seeds. A half dozen mater plant every year since seeding. Annual in Mi.?


At least half of them are cherry tomatoes. The rest are beefsteak.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2020)

I think this might be the best gardening tutorial on youtube.


----------



## Countylinegrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Great post. All I have to add is a warning about how invasive bamboo is. If you can contain it, fantastic, if not, it will spread like a mother


----------



## Rottedroots (Apr 21, 2020)

If your going to give bamboo a try make sure you get a clumping and not running variety. I do have some yellow groove running that's by itself and the old old lawn mower keeps it in check. Its usually like the mints. Don't plant it in your garden just give it to your neighbor for theirs.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> If your going to give bamboo a try make sure you get a clumping and not running variety. I do have some yellow groove running that's by itself and the old old lawn mower keeps it in check. Its usually like the mints. Don't plant it in your garden just give it to your neighbor for theirs.


Planting running bamboo is like planting horseradish. You'll find it popping up everywhere. I'm still digging horseradish out of my garden.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Planting running bamboo is like planting horseradish. You'll find it popping up everywhere. I'm still digging horseradish out of my garden.


We cut down a stink tree “tree of heaven”. I’ve been pulling up little saplings from runners sent out 25-50 feet away from the stump. The tree was cut almost a year ago. There’s a mini forest of them on one family’s property out here. They use it as a parking garage. I can’t stand the smell. Smells like piss.


----------



## Rottedroots (Apr 23, 2020)

HaHa. I pot up a bunch of horseradish for a charity plant sale. I can honestly tell them that they'll have all the horseradish they could ever want. I'm still trying to figure out why i planted it in the first place. Cocktail sauce or a sauce for a roast beef. 
I didnt know tree of heaven smelled like piss. For me it's privit that smells like piss but sometimes i find myself enjoying it. It sounds so wrong


----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> HaHa. I pot up a bunch of horseradish for a charity plant sale. I can honestly tell them that they'll have all the horseradish they could ever want. I'm still trying to figure out why i planted it in the first place. Cocktail sauce or a sauce for a roast beef.
> I didnt know tree of heaven smelled like piss. For me it's privit that smells like piss but sometimes i find myself enjoying it. It sounds so wrong


It's still popping up all over my garden. It spreads and when you try and get rid of it every little piece of root you miss will grow back. But before it grows back it spreads out. Horseradish is a beast. Other than bringing a bulldozer in and removing the soil I'll be ripping it up for years. I have a bunch planted way back in the corner of the yard away from the garden. It's thriving. But I don't want it anywhere near my garden.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## JacobOliver (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys just learning how to start from seed, got some lights a heat pad and everything was going great but the plant all appear to start wilting. I may have over watered so i put a fan on them and havent watered them in 2 days soil is still wet 1/4 deep.any advice? here are some pics. 

Current Setup
2 - 17w 24" lights
1 - 30w 36" light
1 - 9w Grow Lamp
1- Fan on low 
1 - Heatmat temp set to 70°

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2020)

JacobOliver said:


> Hey guys just learning how to start from seed, got some lights a heat pad and everything was going great but the plant all appear to start wilting. I may have over watered so i put a fan on them and havent watered them in 2 days soil is still wet 1/4 deep.any advice? here are some pics.
> 
> Current Setup
> 2 - 17w 24" lights
> ...


Are you sure they're still overwatered? They look dry. What's the temperature in that room? You can probably ditch the heat mat. One thing about those peat pots is they dry out real quick. The bottoms could be dry while the top could be wet.


----------



## JacobOliver (Apr 26, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Are you sure they're still overwatered? They look dry. What's the temperature in that room? You can probably ditch the heat mat. One thing about those peat pots is they dry out real quick. The bottoms could be dry while the top could be wet.


I have watered them almost everyday and when i move the top coil the underneath is moist


----------



## JacobOliver (Apr 26, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Are you sure they're still overwatered? They look dry. What's the temperature in that room? You can probably ditch the heat mat. One thing about those peat pots is they dry out real quick. The bottoms could be dry while the top could be wet.


I took one pod out and dug down dry as a bone thank you. I put more water in the bottom of the pan to let it soak up from the bottom and spritz the tops hopefully they rebound


----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2020)

JacobOliver said:


> I took one pod out and dug down dry as a bone thank you. I put more water in the bottom of the pan to let it soak up from the bottom and spritz the tops hopefully they rebound


Glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Everything’s taking off with this nice warm weather. Gonna have to transplant all the starts soon.


----------



## xtsho (May 1, 2020)

We be harvesting!

Overwintered carrots. Small variety. I'm going to plant a bigger variety this year to overwinter.








Swiss Chard planted last fall. We ate it last night. Had a couple steaks and I cut the chard in strips and then cooked them in the cast iron skillet after the steaks came out to rest. A patty of butter and all that delicious meat goodness on the bottom of the pan released with a splash of broth and it was pure greenage heaven. I like my greens. Mustard, Collard, Kale, Chard, Beet, Turnip, etc... You name the green and I eat it. Horseradish leaves are surprisingly good as well if you pick them at the right time. 







Radishes planted a month or so ago.







I have to thin that row of lettuce so It's going to be salad with dinner tonight. Probably a sesame ginger dressing to keep with the asian theme as I made potstickers from scratch that will be dinner tonight. I made the the dough for the wrappers and everything including the pork filling made with pork I ground myself and onion from the garden. I put some garlic tops in as well. Add some black vinegar, soy sauce, garlic, and ginger dipping sauce and it's a flavor explosion.








Grow It!


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2020)

Dinner was a home run. The lady was very happy.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

You guys are kicking butt. We've ate four or five cherry tomatoes, but my closest pepper is still a few days from ripe. This moon cycle I planted sunflowers, peas, sweet corn, okra, green beans and melons in the garden. I got the Armanian cukes and pepper plants transplanted and the soaker hoses laid in the last week or so.

Arm cukes. As you can see, I limited my weed pulling to the inside of the fence. I have some acorn squash plants this same age, but haven't got them in the ground yet. 



Mammoth Jalapeno in Mammoth pot. We will see if it grows into it or not.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

Hatch Patch.



Mammoth Jalapeno, Cubanelle, Bell, MIni Sweet, etc, etc.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

I've been spending most of my time at the river house. I'm going to build some raised beds, but for now, I'm growing in pots, cow troughs and old stumps. Sister is going to donate a purple blooming plant she has for the stump. (The little side part is what I cut off. The gray stuff stuffed in the cracks is mushroom growing media. Two kinds of edible mushrooms should be forthcoming. The side part is filled with soil now, but didn't get a picture)



I'm going to plant something at the base of the little hobbit hole too.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

Lots of seeds in trays this last good above ground day. This is mostly citrus, but a few Cayenne, Habs, arm cukes, spegh and acorn squash.



BIL lemons starting to sprout. I potted 3 of the WC oranges this week. Will pot these soon. The roots grow quick. My neighbor gave me a tall stack of little black pots. I'm going to use them for now. (you can see the three orange tree sprouts in them at the top of the trays in the above picture) It will mean having to transplant sooner, but less soil for now. And as you can see from all the different shades of the trays, I've been winging it for soil mixes.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

No good pictures of my river house garden. This is a roofing in progress picture, but you can see the peppers and tomatoes. Okra is up and looking good in the cow trough, but not tall enough to see in this picture. (the roofers assured me the plants were fine where they were. But one tall lanky Better Boy got broke. It will live.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2020)

too larry said:


> Hatch Patch.
> 
> View attachment 4552694
> 
> ...


I'm making chili right now using some Hatch peppers I bought last year, roasted, and froze.


----------



## Moflow (May 3, 2020)

Ok people, I have a load of Irish peat moss and was wondering would it be any good for planting my tomato seedlings into to grow into big plants?
I've a funny feeling the pH might be too low but I thought I'd better ask you experts afore I kill them lol
Or what about cutting it 50/50 with garden compost maybe?
I suppose I could get lime to raise pH but how much to use per 100 litres?
And how long after mixing in lime before I could use it ?
Any input most welcome


----------



## FusterCluck (May 3, 2020)

Here is our Trug grow


----------



## .Smoke (May 3, 2020)

Got everything hardened and in the ground over the last few days. Everything is enjoying a nice drizzly, 70F day today. The weather has been pretty nice to them throughout the transplant process. I know things are really cramped, but we are going to wing it this year and do a major expansion with some unused ground we have over the fall in preparation for next year.


----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Got everything hardened and in the ground over the last few days. Everything is enjoying a nice drizzly, 70F day today. The weather has been pretty nice to them throughout the transplant process. I know things are really cramped, but we are going to wing it this year and do a major expansion with some unused ground we have over the fall in preparation for next year.
> View attachment 4554020
> View attachment 4554021
> View attachment 4554022
> View attachment 4554023


That Catnip sure looks a lot like tomatoes. Is that a new tomato catnip variety?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2020)

Hitmen are out


----------



## JacobOliver (May 6, 2020)

So still going but I have some issues with a few of my plants drying out even though I have fixed the lack of water issue here are a few pics tell me what you think please


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)

Planted my lemon balm, lavender and Thai basil back here


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

Moflow said:


> Ok people, I have a load of Irish peat moss and was wondering would it be any good for planting my tomato seedlings into to grow into big plants?
> I've a funny feeling the pH might be too low but I thought I'd better ask you experts afore I kill them lol
> Or what about cutting it 50/50 with garden compost maybe?
> I suppose I could get lime to raise pH but how much to use per 100 litres?
> ...


In rough numbers I use about a third peat moss in my soil mixes. I do use some garden lime to bring the PH back in line. Maybe two cups to a 50 gallon mix. And I use my soil within a week if I really need it. I'll mix it and take it to the woods the same day. I do like to let it sit in the hole for a week or so so the varmints get done rooting around in it before I add the plants.

The potting soil I have now has lots of PM in it and I'm having a hell of a time keeping my seed trays wet enough to sprout because of it. I should have mixed in more compost.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

Front deck garden at the river house.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

This stump is so rotten. I doubt this will last long. But it looks good for now.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

I hate to plant okra with the planter, it's such a waste of seed. But my back was fired up that day, so I'll be doing lots of culling.



Corn.



Greenbeans.



Melons, peas and sunflowers are also up, but no pictures.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

I got the acorn squash in the ground. They look a little peaked from being dried out so often in the seed tray. Maybe now they are on a soaker hose, they will straighten up and fly right.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

A few of the seed trays are starting to see some action. I'm having to water them twice a day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 10, 2020)

Starts were popped in late February. Except the small tomatoes, and pepper plants.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Planted my lemon balm, lavender and Thai basil back hereView attachment 4557739


What do you use the Lemon Balm for? My lady wanted some so I got a plant. It got big and started to spread. She never used it for anything so I told her I was yanking it up. Well I did but It's already all over the yard.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> What do you use the Lemon Balm for? My lady wanted some so I got a plant. It got big and started to spread. She never used it for anything so I told her I was yanking it up. Well I did but It's already all over the yard.


It’s to attract beneficials to my garden. Lavender, citronella and mint do that pretty well. Hopefully lemon balm also. They say it repels some pests too but I’m not so sure about that. Need to get a marigold plant as a trap crop. Worked wonders last year.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2020)

Fava bean harvest.


----------



## alphapinene (May 18, 2020)

started a little late first time growing veggies


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> View attachment 4569403 started a little late first time growing veggies


Proceed with caution. It's addictive.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

I half-assed cleaned the melons and corn. I'm running sprinklers a couple of hours, a couple of times a week. We did have rain yesterday and last night. 



Also culled the okra. I pulled 5-6 for every one I left.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

I thinned one row of peas, but the rest of them need it soon. 


Green beans also need working. 


The sun flowers are mainly so I don't drive too close to a spigot. They really need to be de-grassed.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

Armenian cucumbers are moving and grooving.



Acorn squash have a few fruit and lots of blooms.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

The first pepper is ripening. A little mini sweet.



Hatch are not too far behind. Some of the saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno is close at the river house. I don't have a recent picture of them though.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

All the viney stuff going into raised beds at the river house is ready. Problem is the raised beds haven't been built yet.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> Armenian cucumbers are moving and grooving.
> 
> View attachment 4569681
> 
> ...


I grew the Armenians last year. I liked them but the lady wasn't impressed so those are a no grow anymore. I run the garden but if she won't eat it I won't grow it. She wants just regular cucumbers so that's what she's going to get. Have to make sacrifices to keep the lady happy.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I grew the Armenians last year. I liked them but the lady wasn't impressed so those are a no grow anymore. I run the garden but if she won't eat it I won't grow it. She wants just regular cucumbers so that's what she's going to get. Have to make sacrifices to keep the lady happy.


We really love them. If they make, I don't grow any others. Sister did bring us a few regular cukes from her garden this week.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

The artichokes are making chokes. They're in pots because I had planted them by the raspberries and tayberries but I realized that wasn't going to work out. Looks like I'm going to have to take out another bit of grass in the back and get them planted back in the ground. I really didn't think they were going to do anything. But since it looks like they are I might as well get them in a better environment so they can thrive. It's a perennial and can get big so it will come back bigger each year. Probably get only a few this year but if I get it planted in the ground where it can grow I should get a a couple dozen next year. Somethings eating the plants. I think it's slugs. Dealing with that issue today.

This is the Romanesco variety. Interesting fact, they have been cultivating these since the 1400's.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

Some of the deck garden at the river house.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

The stump flowers are coming into their own. Most of them anyway.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> Some of the deck garden at the river house.
> 
> View attachment 4570660View attachment 4570661View attachment 4570662View attachment 4570663View attachment 4570664


Your peppers are doing great!. I haven't even got my peppers in the ground yet. I did just plant 9 tomatoes in the garden. 6 Siletz and 3 Siberia. Both are early and will set fruit in cool temperatures. The beefsteak varieties and my peppers are not going into the ground until the end of the month. We had some 87 F days but the weather has gotten cold again. Low 60's during the day and low 50's at night. Hopefully it starts warming up in the next 10 days.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

Pumpkin plant getting big fast.


Bell

Thai


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2020)

Damn! Nice gardens some of you guys have. You're already way ahead of me with many plants. But I still have my garden full, just with other crops. But I will say that I'm getting tired of greens and radishes. I've been making Gat Kimchi with the mustard greens. There's too many for us to eat right now. I'm also looking into making Choi Poh with all the icicle radishes I have. 



Peas








Turnips soon. I need to do another thinning. I eat the greens as well.







Icicle radish








Put some tomatoes in the ground. A few Siberia. The damn mustard greens are getting too big. Time to make some more kimchi.








6 Siletz variety. They're a little yellow so I'm going to mix up some liquid fertilizer and cover the ground with black plastic. A 4-10-20 mix with some calcium nitrate and magnesium sulfate should help especially as the soil gets warmer faster with the black plastic.








The peppers are staying in the greenhouse for at least another week and the big Beefsteak tomatoes as well.


----------



## .Smoke (May 21, 2020)

Things are taking off. Tomatoes, carrots, cilantro and horseradish...

A few different potatoes, variety of peppers, onions, lettuce, peas and green beans.

We decided to go ahead and expand this year instead of waiting until next spring.
Realizing after a couple months of not eating out that it costs $20 just to go to McDonald's is a great motivator. The g/f is totally on board now 

Making a (roughly) 10'x10' "burial grounds" as I call it. This year it will get corn, broccoli and a couple other things (gf stuff. don't remember...) with the intent of the potatoes/ carrots/ tomatoes/ horseradish/ beans eventually moving out here and the upper garden more for lettuce/ peppers/ onions/ herbs and things.
I'll have better pics once its complete. Hopefully we will have everything in the ground tomorrow.

I also took 4 Lilac cuttings yesterday along with 6 Dogwood cuttings today from some plants on our property. After 1 day the Lilac is looking pretty good. Hopefully the Dogwood looks as nice tomorrow.
Everyone is chilling in the clone tent with the monster cropped Original Amnesia that is starting to show roots.


Considering it's my first growing season ever and my first try with a cloner, I'm really happy with how things are going.
I'm officially addicted. [email protected] fastfood.


----------



## numberfour (May 22, 2020)

Great looking gardens guys

Running 2 beds and a lot of pots this year. Have, sweetcorn, peas, carrots (orange and purple), onions, spring onions, garlic, potatoes, toms (3 varieties), beans, cucumber, lettuce (2 varieties) strawberries, blueberries, gooseberries, raspberries, cherries and a few more...

Toms


Mini Cucumbers - harvested 3 of these already


Peas, Toms


Peppers


Gooseberries


Strawberries


----------



## alphapinene (May 23, 2020)

transplant day


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Things are taking off. . . . . . I'm officially addicted. [email protected] fastfood.


Welcome to the wonderful world of gardening. You can save on food. Plus the taste of fresh food is priceless. Food security could be huge when/if the 2nd wave of the pandemic derails the food supply train. I'm not the kind to jump at my shadow, but rice and beans are not coming off the grocery list for the next few months.


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

Peppers getting closer. (I did pick the mini sweet)


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

I haven't seen any fruit yet on the arm cukes, but then I haven't really got down under the leaves to look. Time is in short supply at Larry Land these days. My garden is going to look like ass this summer.



Corn.



Green beans are looking rough. Just half ass plowed them last night. Was going to hit the middles today, but . . . . . 



Acorn squash. Hard to see, but there are fruit on the vines.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 23, 2020)

Small harvest today. First time I’ve successfully grown yellow squash.


----------



## .Smoke (May 25, 2020)

We abandoned our new area due to shade issues and decided to tie both gardens together.
Roughly 210 sq. ft in total. Still a work in progress.

Got a few rows of yellow sweet corn in along with some more red/Yukon gold/russet baking potatoes yesterday.

Along with 92 yellow/red onions and 40 of our Rainbow/Scarlet Nantes carrot starts.


We've still got a lot more work to get done over the next couple of days. (finish ground work/edging/more planting)
Having fun and living life.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2020)

Moved the mint to make way for the pumpkin


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2020)

I got an area setup for the melon plants I need to stretch out the trellis a bit more. It’s already 95f 27% rh. I’ll finish up when the sun is setting.


----------



## .Smoke (May 28, 2020)

Newest addition to the garden... 

We keep expanding. Looking at 454 sq. ft. once trellises and things are up for the beans. Pictures when its finished.


----------



## alphapinene (May 28, 2020)

decided to give some plants away to friends and family cause I was way too in over my head  & don't have enough room....here's before 
and this is what I kept 

almost ready to go into the ground


----------



## too larry (May 28, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> decided to give some plants away to friends and family cause I was way too in over my head  & don't have enough room....here's before View attachment 4578894
> and this is what I kept
> View attachment 4578895
> almost ready to go into the ground


Most years I plant enough to share with friends and family, plus my thrift store folks. I let them decide if they want to sell them or take them home for themselves. This year I had to let lots of them die. No space or time to deal with all of them.


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> decided to give some plants away to friends and family cause I was way too in over my head  & don't have enough room....here's before View attachment 4578894
> and this is what I kept
> View attachment 4578895
> almost ready to go into the ground


I've given away a ton of plants myself. I always start too many.




too larry said:


> Most years I plant enough to share with friends and family, plus my thrift store folks. I let them decide if they want to sell them or take them home for themselves. This year I had to let lots of them die. No space or time to deal with all of them.


I've been sharing but I don't have anymore takers. I've got 3 - 4 times as many tomatoes as I need, and the same thing with peppers and eggplants. I hate to just let them die but it looks like I might have to. There is some website called Next Door somewhat like facebook but neighborhood specific. I look at it to see what crimes have been committed in the area. I was going to post on it and give away the plants but I decided I don't want strangers coming over even if I did just put the plants on a table in the driveway. Some people get a little to friendly for my liking. I don't want the guy down the street stopping to chat whenever he sees me in the front yard to talk about the tomatoes I gave him.


----------



## spek9 (May 28, 2020)

I'm a little thin, but things are coming up a little bit.

Kale with a hidden tomato plant, with hints of my first ever auto-flower cannabis plants.



Potatoes (white front, red behind) in the blue bins, carrots and a myriad of other stuff in the others (beets, radish etc).



My love for Peonies follows me.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (May 29, 2020)

Really enjoying seeing all your gardens. I'm further north in Washington, so a lot of my plants are just getting started.


Need to throw down some fertilizer for the garlic tomorrow and harvest scapes soon. First year growing it, I'm excited. 6 different varieties.


A few different varieties of potatoes.


I'm letting a few of the onions that overwintered go to seed this year. Holy shit, I did not think they grew this BIG!!!!


This is a pic from last year. It's just to show how I grow white clover in the garden as a living mulch, and I let it fill in between the plants and on the foot paths. Bees sure go crazy for those blossoms.


A few different varieties of strawberries. Some of these suckers are knee high already.


Raspberry patch. Attempting to get creeping thyme established on the path. My goal is for it to grow into a thick carpet, and when it starts to flower it should be beautiful.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 29, 2020)

some volunteers under our pine


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2020)

Yanked some turnips for dinner tonight. I know, most people can't stand them but I like them. I'd eat the greens but they have too much bug damage. Damn slugs exploded and I didn't get on top of it. At least they don't bother with the actual turnip. Had to toss the last few heads of lettuce after finding slugs in it as well. Even if you wash it thoroughly I can't eat a salad knowing slugs have been on the lettuce.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

I hate slugs...w.e had them real bad 2-3 years ago...Never saw so many. I was going out every night with the salt shaker and taking em out!

My garden is just starting to sprout here in NY....should have summer squash, lettuce and spinach in a few weeks. And I planted wayyyy to many tomatoes.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I hate slugs...w.e had them real bad 2-3 years ago...Never saw so many. I was going out every night with the salt shaker and taking em out!
> 
> My garden is just starting to sprout here in NY....should have summer squash, lettuce and spinach in a few weeks. And I planted wayyyy to many tomatoes.


sluggo is pretty effective and safe if you have pets around. Its also OMRI listed. Makes them stop feeding and they just hide then die. We have a real bad slug problem in Hawaii and to top it off, many of them carry a parasite called "Rat Lungworm" that can infect your brain and cause major damage. Makes eating any raw greens sketchy as heck.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

No pictures, but I worked on the peppers on the deck this morning. Some have not fruited yet, but to the best of my ability, I grouped them together. (with a good walkway between them and the tomatoes) I have a Cubanelle, two Cayenne, three Habanero and way too many of everything else. Bells and Mini Sweets more than anything else. I've ate 4-5 Mini Sweets, but nothing else yet. The wife is wanting to cook her Savanna red beans and rice, so several of the bells will be used in the next couple of days.

At the garden garden the Hatch are 8-10 inches long, but haven't started turning. 

(I'm back at work. On Monday nights anyway. Next week I will try to remember to take some pictures)


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2020)

Try Googling "Community Gardens" in your city. I've had pretty good luck the past couple of years finding people who want my excess tomato plants. I usually just buy them in the 3/4/6 packs and up pot to quart size, then pick the best to plant. Have to make sure I get my pots back, though


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## steve870 (Jun 4, 2020)

tomatoes are doing well

From left to right
peppers,garlic,corn

yellow wax beans having a hard time against grey worms from my last corn crop residues


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

Mint weed blocker is working well.
Pumpkin vine is huge

melons

Armenian cuke tryna take over


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 5, 2020)

looking nice and green  


so my dog decided to take a piss on a couple of tomato plants  ....will straight urine kill em off??


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> looking nice and green
> View attachment 4586939
> View attachment 4586940
> so my dog decided to take a piss on a couple of tomato plants  ....will straight urine kill em off??


Might give them nitrogen “burn”. I would just water well to dilute it.


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Might give them nitrogen “burn”. I would just water well to dilute it.


ok cool i'll give them a little flush tommorow, thanks man!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Might give them nitrogen “burn”. I would just water well to dilute it.


My mutt likes to water my plants also. Tomatoes don't mind. Although I do rinse them when I see the dog in action. Burns most other veggies.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2020)

Pumpkin vine going wild.

Watermelons coming in. Gotta get some stronger supports.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

Everyone's garden is looking great. Mine looks a little worse for wear. After a dry start, we've had lots of rain, and I've done very little hoeing and plowing. 

Corn



Melons



Armenian cucumber



Peppers


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been working on some raised beds at the river house. I've got spaghetti squash, arm cukes and acorn squash in this one at the end of the back deck. Still have to put some string for them to run on.



Got this one built yesterday and this morning, on the river side of my end of the house. Maybe corn and pole beans in this one. My hangout is under the house here, and it will be nice to block the view from across the river.



This is the view from under the house before the raised bed was put in. (my new cleaning lady brought fresh baked cookies last week when she came. I think she's a keeper)


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

Peppers on the deck are doing great. Tomatoes are not as happy with all the rain.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

I ate my first cooked okra today. I've been munching on the pods as I cut them. The plants are looking a little hungry. I added very little soil to what was already in the cow trough, so I might need to add some ferts.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sad morning...had to pull out my cucumber vines cuz they got hit with pickleworms and some of the vines were wilting. So frustrating.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

I meant A sad emoji. Try using bio balls. Nematodes have almost eraticated almost all grubs and larvae here. Still have fireflies though. Came out last night. Better luck and information I wish upon you. And If A pickle worm is A cutworm. Your issues will go away. Drop one in the spring and again in the fall.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 9, 2020)

Are you talking about the bio balls that are used in aquariums? Thats all I could find on google. I think I need to just start spraying more in the evening to keep the damn moths at bay. I got some nice size Otome melons growing near by and I will be devastated if they get to those.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Are you talking about the bio balls that are used in aquariums? Thats all I could find on google. I think I need to just start spraying more in the evening to keep the damn moths at bay. I got some nice size Otome melons growing near by and I will be devastated if they get to those.


BioBalls is A brand name for A lawn and garden grub control product. You want Nematodes. Antique tablet ATM. will find A link when I get inside If needed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Bioballs suck for the aquarium under 250 gal. Waste of money. AmoCarb works better for less. Salt and fresh. Did that for too long.LMAO! PEACE.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2020)

Good morning y’all!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvested couple handfuls of cherry toms this week.

Pumpkin vine all over the place

Watermelon growing quick.

Armenian Cuke

honey rock

eggplant flowering(bottom right)


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 14, 2020)

todays haul plus a bunch of freshly harvested kabocha squash seeds from a store bought.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Sad morning...had to pull out my cucumber vines cuz they got hit with pickleworms and some of the vines were wilting. So frustrating.


My cukes are going south in a hurry too. Black spot. The ones in the raised bed at the river house is almost ready, so I'll yank the ones in the garden out as soon as I can.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good morning y’all!View attachment 4594081


I'm getting a few tomatoes, peppers and cukes everyday. Picked (cooked and ate) the first two acorn squash this past weekend. One plant of my acorn squash have yellow fruit. (I swear I'll try to take a picture next time) I picked one, but haven't cooked it yet. Melons, corn and the rest of it is still a ways off.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2020)

The peas are kicking in. I planted several spots with peas. When they're done in a month I'll replant with something else.


----------



## Rakin (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2020)

It's interesting to see different gardeners in different climate zones growing different crops. Some of you guys are already harvesting peppers and tomatoes while I've just gotten my starts in the ground in the last couple weeks. But I've been harvesting other vegetables like turnips, radishes, greens, I had some early overwintered beets, etc... And now the peas which are delicious. We decided to just eat what was left after shelling raw. But this first batch we basically ate as we shelled. It's been raining here and these peas are really tasty and swelling up good. They like this weather. 

I didn't do any cucumber starts but instead seeded directly in the ground. They're all coming up as are the beans. The peppers are doing better than past years but we're still in the low 50f's and peppers don't like the cold. Eggplant as well but it's going to warm up here soon so 3 weeks from now and it will likely be a different story.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)

From some garlic cloves that sprouted last fall that I just stuck into the garden. They would have gotten bigger but I needed to dig them up for other plants. Just from some Chinese garlic I got at the Asian market. 4 bulbs for a $1. I think I'm going to get a pack and plant them after they sprout this fall in a location I can let them grow until they're done. But these are still good. It's just a hassle peeling the small cloves. I smash the entire bulb and shake out the good stuff. It's a pretty strong flavored variety for sure.

I don't have room in the backyard to devote to garlic but I'm thinking of using it in the front yard landscape. It has nice foliage if it's kept healthy.


----------



## radrolley (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I just know some stuff doesn't really like to be transplanted. Sunflower, beans and cukes to name a few.


From my experience I never had trouble transplanting smaller sunflowers plants from cups. I have also done this with many other plants through the years including beans, cucumbers, pumpkins, watermelons, zuccini, carrots, radish, chives, peppers, any many others including flowers. I also try my best not to damage the root structure though. I always read and hear of people cutting roots and such when transplanting. I NEVER do this with any plant. They will fix themselves. I have not done it however for many larger/mature plants.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does corntransplant well? I've never started corn inside. Always direct sow after frost.


 I have started corn the same way years ago. It transplanted nice also.


I like to make use of unused space indoors. These plants are much further from the light than everything else so a lot of light demanding plants will stretch. Still works as an excellent way for starting plants for outdoors. I donate most of these plants to my local community and keep a few for myself. Cups can be reused many times for gardening to help reduce waste.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like we’re going to have some nice pumpkins


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

radrolley said:


> From my experience I never had trouble transplanting smaller sunflowers plants from cups. I have also done this with many other plants through the years including beans, cucumbers, pumpkins, watermelons, zuccini, carrots, radish, chives, peppers, any many others including flowers. I also try my best not to damage the root structure though. I always read and hear of people cutting roots and such when transplanting. I NEVER do this with any plant. They will fix themselves. I have not done it however for many larger/mature plants.
> 
> I have started corn the same way years ago. It transplanted nice also.


I used to baby cuke, pumpkin and squash sprouts. I would put newspaper in the cup before I put in the dirt, so that when it was time to transplant, none of the roots would be entwined with roots from other plants. These days I plant the seeds in an open tray and dig the plants out with a spatula. Once in a while one will die, but most do fine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2020)

Bells

Thai. Still picking flowers.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2020)

So here is my main bed.



Here is a bed I was going to only use for cuttings (the willow cuttings are doing well, and the redbud tree seedlings are all popping up. Still waiting on the white and purple hibiscus seeds to sprout, and the arborvitae cuttings all roasted I think. But I figured I would plug in a tomato and a watermelon plant in it. Also in the background you can just see a cantalope plant in a smart pot. In the front is a lot of sweet potato plants in the white pots. 



My blueberry patch is looking sad with only one surviving my piss poor potting of them to keep them alive during the lockdown (too cold to plant though). And one tomato where one of the blueberry plants looks way dead. There is a third on the opposite side that is hard to see because it only has a couple small leaves. But it hasn't died yet so I am hopeful it might return next year.



Spagetti Squash in the rack thing (thyme on top), and a zucchini standing along.



Basil, a few cuccumbers, a squash that looks like it is going to get seriously powdery mildewy next to the deck, and a collard greens on the deck. I also have a apple tree to plant and a pot of the nasturtiums on the table back towards the door.


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 21, 2020)

This slice of dirt is the only full sun available on my lot. Just Black Beauty Zucchini, 2 heirloom mater varieties n 1 Burpee hybrid mater variety. Michigan.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2020)

More peas. I also got a handful of snow peas. I forgot I planted them. I didn't plant very many and they kind of grew in with some of the shelling peas. I was wondering why they weren't swelling up. Then I ate one and remembered. 

Pulled some beets planted early this spring. Second harvest this year thanks to planting last year and overwintering. This winter I'm going to have everything full of overwintering crops that I can harvest early in the spring. 

My tomatoes are setting fruit. I have them packed pretty tight so I'm going to side dress them today.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2020)

While I was side dressing the tomatoes I realized I had mustard greens that needed to be picked.








A small patch of kale. I don't waste any real estate.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2020)

I’ve got crook neck squash running out of my ears , all we can eat plus freezing also. I cooked up the first batch of crowder peas yesterday and I have several cantaloupe about the size of softballs. I have taken about seventy blueberry cuttings so far , some under a humidity dome, some in nursery pots, some with cloning gel others with rooting powder, we’ll find out in a few months if any of it worked.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2020)

While out playing in the garden just before dark I dug around the potatoes a little. I found gold. Yukon Golds.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

Finally getting a few afternoons of sunshine. Harvested greens and our first peas. Growing is good!


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

It's been dry here, and I'm not keeping up with the peppers in the pots at the river house. At the very least, I'm going to have to move them off the deck. They are roasting. The ones in the garden are on soaker hoses, so doing better. Here are some of the highlights.

Hatch.



Mini Sweet.



Acorn Squash.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

Yesterday and today were good above ground days. I planted hundreds of citrus seeds in trays again. I only got 3-4 sprouts per 50 seeds from the first round. And some of those got cashed due to grasshoppers and dry weather.

Also planted some purple bush beans, pole beans, sweet corn and flowers in the new raised bed, with the cayenne peppers and cherub tomatoes already there. And another round of acorn squash in trays. Meant to do more cukes today, but ran out of time.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Picked the first tomato of the season today.


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

too larry said:


> It's been dry here, and I'm not keeping up with the peppers in the pots at the river house. At the very least, I'm going to have to move them off the deck. They are roasting. The ones in the garden are on soaker hoses, so doing better. Here are some of the highlights.
> 
> Hatch.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

Black Beauty Zucchini. Tomatoes include Mortgagelifter, & a couple heirlooms that I’m drawing a blank on right now.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Black Beauty Zucchini. Tomatoes include Mortgagelifter, & a couple heirlooms that I’m drawing a blank on right now.


I've grown Mortgage Lifter. It's a great tomato that produces large yields of big tomatoes. This is the first year in quite a few I haven't grown any. This year I'm growing Siletz, Siberia, Delicious, and just plain Beefsteak from some cheap 20¢ pack of seeds. 


A Mortgage Lifter from a couple years ago.


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I've grown Mortgage Lifter. It's a great tomato that produces large yields of big tomatoes. This is the first year in quite a few I haven't grown any. This year I'm growing Siletz, Siberia, Delicious, and just plain Beefsteak from some cheap 20¢ pack of seeds.
> 
> 
> A Mortgage Lifter from a couple years ago.


That’s one damn fine tomato!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> That’s one damn fine tomato!


It was a one slice covers the sandwich tomato. Used it for some BLT's. 

Most of these tomatoes are Mortgage Lifter except Roma's and San Marzano's on the right. They didn't all get as big as that one. 

It was a good year for tomatoes.


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It was a one slice covers the sandwich tomato. Used it for some BLT's.
> 
> Most of these tomatoes are Mortgage Lifter except Roma's and San Marzano's on the right. They didn't all get as big as that one.
> 
> It was a good year for tomatoes.


Excellent! Yeah, I forgot San marzano.


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Black Beauty Zucchini. Tomatoes include Mortgagelifter, & a couple heirlooms that I’m drawing a blank on right now.


Other ‘maters are Big Daddy & Red Brandywine. Some herbs in a silly effort to mask smell of other plants. Lemon Balm, Lavender. Did NOT plant basil; the one herb I like to keep on hand fresh for cooking. I don’t find the herbs to be so aromatic, unless I crush a leaf. This is actually looking to be my first successful (outdoor) garden, if the wheels don’t fall of.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4609301View attachment 4609302View attachment 4609303View attachment 4609304


The one in the bag has a "outty"


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

First little heads of sun are happening. Planted many sunflowers around the yard this year. Love them bees!


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 29, 2020)

My little garden is way behind some of you folks. The overcrowding isnt far off though


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ve got crook neck squash running out of my ears , all we can eat plus freezing also. I cooked up the first batch of crowder peas yesterday and I have several cantaloupe about the size of softballs. I have taken about seventy blueberry cuttings so far , some under a humidity dome, some in nursery pots, some with cloning gel others with rooting powder, we’ll find out in a few months if any of it worked.


Are you selling the Blueberry cuts? So want to grow blueberries!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4609526


Nice. My sweet corn is tasseling with a few silks showing. Couple weeks to go most likely.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Are you selling the Blueberry cuts? So want to grow blueberries!


No but if they take I’ll be happy to send you a few . Their the climax variety and delicious. I’ll let you know when or if they start showing roots.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> No but if they take I’ll be happy to send you a few . Their the climax variety and delicious. I’ll let you know when or if they start showing roots.


I'd be so grateful. Just was reading that you can start from seed but it can take months just to get a seedling started.!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 30, 2020)

This mornings haul.
More on the way

Watermelon Way

volunteer 

Found more pumpkins upon inspection.

neighbors might even get some haha


----------



## numberfour (Jul 1, 2020)

Morello Cherries


Tree is still quite small, we've had it two years but ts give a real nice harvest


Daughter decided to use them in a tasty Black Forest Gateau


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This mornings haul.View attachment 4610106
> More on the wayView attachment 4610105View attachment 4610104
> 
> Watermelon WayView attachment 4610107
> ...


Im so jealous of your guys weather. Beautiful garden.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 2, 2020)

Like a jungle haha


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jul 5, 2020)

Swiss chard (giant fork variety) in front row, it was just picked 10 days ago. Southwest ontario. Tomatoes with rings and thin skinned potatoes in back row. 

Swiss chard is super.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

It's hard to believe but we're starting to get tired of eating fresh peas. I've decided I don't like shelling peas. I put it in the same category as trimming weed. But the snow peas have been really nice. We rarely eat out and I do all of the cooking. The Wok get's used quite a bit since I make quite a bit of asian food and the snow peas are great for many dishes. 

The beets are delicious. I wish I would have planted more golden ones but I have just sown more.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jul 5, 2020)

Those beets look super. The wok is a good friend. I grew bok choy.. it does not like strong sun..it bolts. Great with wok..shrinks to nothing. 

Just harvested 1lb carrots. 

My garlic is doing well. Shitty squirrels keep biting beans at base...been using chilli water.. swiss chard is expensive so grest crop to grow.. summer..blanch and freeze for soups...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2020)

Cucumber almost as big as my boy


----------



## WintersBones (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's what I've been doing this year.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cucumber almost as big as my boy
> View attachment 4615308


That's a big Armenian cucumber. I grew those last year but my lady didn't like them so I'm not growing them this year.  I thought they were good but I have to grow what the lady likes so it's regular cucumbers. The Armenian cucumber isn't a cucumber but a variety of musk melon


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's a big Armenian cucumber. I grew those last year but my lady didn't like them so I'm not growing them this year. I thought they were good but I have to grow what the lady likes so it's regular cucumbers. The Armenian cucumber isn't a cucumber but a variety of musk melon


Grew them last year as well, they are great in salads when they are a little smaller than that..


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . . . The Armenian cucumber isn't a cucumber but a variety of musk melon


When you let them get really big for saving seeds, they smell like a musk melon. My Arm Cukes are not doing great this year. I've been planting every moon cycle, so I'm staying in cukes, but they don't last. We are in the Dog Days early it seems. It's rained everyday for the last week or so.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

Not sure when I took these. Haven't been taking a lot of garden shots this year. But. . . . .

Bells and mini sweets



Acorn squash


----------



## xtsho (Jul 7, 2020)

Some more spuds. I replanted some more. We'll see if I get another harvest before winter. I should be able to.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 8, 2020)

Sweet to the rind


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 11, 2020)

Mad props to my lady for spending many hours pulling weeds over the weeks. For our first garden that was hastily thrown together, I think things are looking pretty good.

The weather here has been 90's with a heat index of 105 for the last couple weeks so things are a little droopy during the full sun of the day.

Some varieties of peppers. Going in the ground later tonight. 

Autumn Joy starts, Peanut plant and some carrot starts we never got around to planting

Tomatoes, Cilantro, Horseradish and Citronella 


The Gypsy peppers are definitely the lead producer atm

Of course you have to have some

And my favorite of them all, the Carolina Reaper


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 11, 2020)

More colors and more veggies.


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 12, 2020)

15 more peppers in the ground today.
2 Cayenne and a mix of Rainbow and Early Calwonder bell peppers. Glad we stocked up on jars.


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 12, 2020)

Sausage and fried potatoes for dinner


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2020)

Dig some more digging and pulling today. 







Harvested some kale seeds. I have some Swiss chard and a few beets going to seed as well. I've decided to start just letting a few plants go to seed and harvesting them instead of buying them every year.


----------



## beernutz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

Getting our first peppers, gobs of cucumbers, tomatoes are starting to ripen. Tons of sunflowers overseeing it all.


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 23, 2020)

First reaper waiting to ripen


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Getting our first peppers, gobs of cucumbers, tomatoes are starting to ripen. Tons of sunflowers overseeing it all.


Forgot the squash, zucchini, peas, and greens. Anyone know what kind of peppers I'm growing? Free start from a neighbor and didn't get it's variety.


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Forgot the squash, zucchini, peas, and greens. Anyone know what kind of peppers I'm growing? Free start from a neighbor and didn't get it's variety.


Sounds great.
I wouldn't dare to guess what you've got there. 
This is my first garden so the only reason I know what I've got is because I made sure to label them.

I knew I'd smoke once and...poof... right out the window


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

Some shots today of things growing and a few items we were able to harvest



Pablanos

Gypsy

Carolina Reaper 

Horseradish


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 27, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Some shots today of things growing and a few items we were able to harvest
> View attachment 4636514
> View attachment 4636515
> View attachment 4636516
> ...


That's a nice assortment. Made me feel better. Thought my crops were lagging. About the same as yours though. Harvested fat pickle cukes and a few ears of corn. Best in 15 or so years. Haven't grown in years. Needed a privacy fence. And my pepper patch is growing a different fire this year. 

Keep it up. Not even the farm stands can deliver the flavors or nutrients of home grown non molested veggies.


----------



## .Smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's a nice assortment. Made me feel better. Thought my crops were lagging. About the same as yours though. Harvested fat pickle cukes and a few ears of corn. Best in 15 or so years. Haven't grown in years. Needed a privacy fence. And my pepper patch is growing a different fire this year.
> 
> Keep it up. Not even the farm stands can deliver the flavors or nutrients of home grown non molested veggies.


Thanks.
I think the weather we've had the last couple weeks has been killing us.
Not much relief or ripening happening @ 90F and 80RH 
F#ckin jet stream


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 27, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Thanks.
> I think the weather we've had the last couple weeks has been killing us.
> Not much relief or ripening happening @ 90F and 80RH
> F#ckin jet stream


Forget your location. But I hear you. Times are changing. Seems like winter starts in December. And Spring in late June. That's almost two months off. If only it would stay dry and above 45° till November. 

Just pulled these. Get much larger and they get watery in the middle. Perfect personal snack. They are called "Fat Pickle". The old man, whose driveway is my kid's bus stop, gave them to me last year. He has since passed. But his memory lives on. And he had great cukes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Nrk.cdn (Aug 8, 2020)

I have a tomotoe looking for partner.. its quite excited..  nothing like nice beef steak.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Nrk.cdn said:


> I have a tomotoe looking for partner.. its quite excited..  nothing like nice beef steak.


Nice. Mine are still green. Scared of the numbers this year. In the mean time we are munching pickle cukes that think they are watermelons.LOL.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Aug 8, 2020)

Now that's a fatty...nice


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

Raised bed might be just a tad overcrowded. (tomato, corn, two kinds of beans, peppers and a few flowers) I did learn that beans and tomatoes do not do well together. Well, not if you have to spray BT. Burnt leaves on the beans both times so far.



Saved seed Cherubs. Turned out pretty good. A hair longer than the ones you buy in the store. Same taste and skin toughness.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm kind of afraid to nap on the deck. Vines might grow up my leg.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

Late tomatoes. Cherokee Purple in this bed.



More CPT, Homestead, saved seeds from Sister and Heirloom Rainbow blend. Seven plants in this bed. It's hard to see since my mulch is still green.


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I've grown Mortgage Lifter. It's a great tomato that produces large yields of big tomatoes. This is the first year in quite a few I haven't grown any. This year I'm growing Siletz, Siberia, Delicious, and just plain Beefsteak from some cheap 20¢ pack of seeds.
> 
> 
> A Mortgage Lifter from a couple years ago.


As soon as I saw the photo I knew it was a mortgage lifter, they are a beautiful tasting tomato....


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 14, 2020)

Tomatoes are doing good despite the heat, lots of flowers dying off though. Here's todays haul. Making lots of salsa tommorow.
Also found this hornworm getting eaten alive by parasitic wasp larvae. Looks like they should hatch soon.


----------



## See green (Aug 16, 2020)

Tomatoes abd cannabis. Whats better then this  these are called medium rare by burbee. They are delicious ,one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice little haul and lots more on its way!


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Does anyone have a clue as to why white corn would be tough? We watered the hell out of it, every other day with a drip line, so I don't think it was a water issue. Possibly waited too long to harvest?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to why white corn would be tough? We watered the hell out of it, every other day with a drip line, so I don't think it was a water issue. Possibly waited too long to harvest?


I never had much luck with sweet corn, only tried it twice with Silver Queen and it was tough both times. Old timer told me it was too old. Always seemed like too much effort for too little product.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I never had much luck with sweet corn, only tried it twice with Silver Queen and it was tough both times. Old timer told me it was too old. Always seemed like too much effort for too little product.


My view also, the son wanted to grow it so we tried. I can buy it for less than a dollar an ear so I see no point.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 22, 2020)

i am starting to get overwhelmed


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> i am starting to get overwhelmed View attachment 4661664


You can freeze tomaotes.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 22, 2020)

I may have too. Can only give so many away.
Do you blanch and remove the skin before freezing?


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I may have too. Can only give so many away.
> Do you blanch and remove the skin before freezing?


I just throw them in there whole, unless I plan on making sauce with them. We've made yellow marinara before, looks strange but tastes just fine.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just throw them in there whole, unless I plan on making sauce with them. We've made yellow marinara before, looks strange but tastes just fine.


So full up with tomato basil mozzarella. Need more ideas. Thank you for the suggestion.
Should just start brewing chili to freeze for the winter


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to why white corn would be tough? We watered the hell out of it, every other day with a drip line, so I don't think it was a water issue. Possibly waited too long to harvest?


Maybe too mature. Corn comes and goes so fast I always say it's not worth it. But that first mess of the year. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

I thought I had killed all my Arm cukes with too hot soil in the raised beds, but that is not the case. (all the green peppers were from me breaking limbs)


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

Rainy day here, so I have more wifi time than normal. Looked through my pictures and posts, and realized I hadn't posted pictures of my in ground Indian corn and squash patch. My main hangout is under the house, and while the raised bed gives me good privacy from my straight across the river neighbors, there was still line of sight with the house on the diagonal. So. . . . .


----------



## myke (Aug 26, 2020)

I did some sweet corn in a 5 gallon. Peat mixed with compost. Started feeding flower nutes about a month ago. I’m in zone 3 so burrrrr! Not many have been able to get a harvest. Looks like I may get 3 cobs.


----------



## myke (Aug 26, 2020)

I did some fingerling potatoes in a 5 gallon bucket. French and banana. Had over 48” of veg growth. I had two seed potatoes in ea bucket


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2020)

myke said:


> I did some sweet corn in a 5 gallon. Peat mixed with compost. Started feeding flower nutes about a month ago. I’m in zone 3 so burrrrr! Not many have been able to get a harvest. Looks like I may get 3 cobs.


Sorry to laugh but I live in the Deep South and sweet corn is a finicky crop. I rarely get what I want out of it but this year I able to get 100 ears . Next I’m growing field corn, have you tried it. If you have the space you could try starting it inside and move outside after frost.
Good luck.


----------



## myke (Aug 27, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Sorry to laugh but I live in the Deep South and sweet corn is a finicky crop. I rarely get what I want out of it but this year I able to get 100 ears . Next I’m growing field corn, have you tried it. If you have the space you could try starting it inside and move outside after frost.
> Good luck.


ya my night temps are always 50-60f.Containers,get moved into the garage at night for May and June.Will try starting indoors next year.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

myke said:


> ya my night temps are always 50-60f.Containers,get moved into the garage at night for May and June.Will try starting indoors next year.


We had a forecast low of 69F last week, but it didn't happen. It's supposed to get down to 74 tonight. That is about normal for this time of year. The next three weeks will be the hottest of the year. In the 90's everyday with high humidity.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry for the lack of posing. Saved seed Cherub.



Of the 6 or 7 plants, one of them has fat round fruit.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

The young tomatoes are coming along. I have a few more that is getting too tall for the screen room, but . . . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2020)

Dual bean machines this year.







I'm growing lettuce in 3" nursery pots of coco. Keeps the slugs away.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

I found three kinds of worms today. BT tonight for sure.



This guy looks like he is eating the pepper plant, but it's really a bean vine.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

I think this is one of the Cherokee Purple tomatoes. I'm out of cages. It's too easy to plant seeds.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

It's really hard to get a good picture of the tomatoes by the river. Too much green. But they are doing pretty good.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

I picked a few ears of sweet corn today. Not real big, but then it is the end of August.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 30, 2020)

I wait all year to start harvesting fresh produce from the garden and then after a couple weeks of eating we just can't keep up with it.


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2020)

Me also, I think Im going to try a marina sauce.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2020)

Peak harvest going on right now. I didn't even get to picking the cherry tomatoes. I also have some corn that's ready to pick. I replanted beets and they're golf ball size and will be ready soon. Including the overwintered beets this will be the third harvest and I just planted more for a late fall harvest. I'm really getting a lot of produce by doing succession planting. It just takes a little planning and it's easy to get 2 or more harvests from the same space. Early crops like radishes, turnips, lettuce, etc... are harvested and tomato's, peppers, and eggplant take their place. When my tomato's are done I'm going to plant beets, carrots, onions, and Fava beans in that spot and I'll plant next years tomatoes in a different location next year as it's good to rotate crops. So my goal of having a year round garden is working out. 

I'm definitely growing fewer summer squash next year. I'm already tired of eating it so I'm going to be freezing a bunch. I'm also going to likely just freeze tomato sauce this year. The only thing I'm going to can is green beans. I might can some whole tomatoes but only because a volunteer San Marzano came up in the back area that I call my "anything grows" section and it's got a decent amount of tomatoes on it. 








The San Marzano volunteer. It's spread out on the ground since I didn't stake it or anything. You can't see all the tomatoes but they're in that mess.








Here's some more volunteers. It was a sunflower, patty pan summer squash, and a cherry tomato. I let the cherry tomato climb up the sunflower for support. Seems to be working out.








Another volunteer sunflower.


----------



## myke (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice gardens!! we have a frost warning for Saturday morning


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2020)

myke said:


> Nice gardens!! we have a frost warning for Saturday morning


Frost warning? Not here in the Pacific Northwest. In fact it's supposed to be in the upper 90's a week from now 97° F next Thursday with lows at night in the mid 60's F. It's stupid hot and not a drop of rain in sight. Perfect weather for forest fires. I'm hoping for some significant rain in the next ten days. 

8:30 PM current conditions in Portland.

83° F and 37% humidity.


----------



## myke (Sep 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Frost warning? Not here in the Pacific Northwest. In fact it's supposed to be in the upper 90's a week from now 97° F next Thursday with lows at night in the mid 60's F. It's stupid hot and not a drop of rain in sight. Perfect weather for forest fires. I'm hoping for some significant rain in the next ten days.
> 
> 8:30 PM current conditions in Portland.
> 
> 83° F and 37% humidity.


Mondays forecast here in S Alberta H8 L1c with 10-15mm rain.Hope it changes.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2020)

harvested some tomatillos. these are super easy to grow,


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> harvested some tomatillos. these are super easy to grow,
> 
> View attachment 4677194



How do you prepare/use them? I grew 1 plant years ago. The thing got pretty big and I ended up with tons of tomatillos. I just couldn't find a use for them. I made some salsa but I didn't really like it that much. I might give them another try next year with some different recipes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to why white corn would be tough? We watered the hell out of it, every other day with a drip line, so I don't think it was a water issue. Possibly waited too long to harvest?


Not sure. But ours was tender when we took an early sample. Then leathery at the end of season.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2020)

Corn gets tough if you don't pick it soon enough. I've made that mistake and waited too long thinking they were going to get bigger only to end up with some tough chewy corn.

I just picked all my corn. It didn't do that great. Small ears but sweet and tender. I also only got one ear off each stalk which is strange. 








Some Walla Walla onion sets I grew. I'm going to cure them for planting next spring. Most of my overwintered onions bolted this year so I'm not going to plant until spring.


----------



## myke (Sep 7, 2020)

From what I understand corn kernels will have whiteish liquid when you pop a kernel when there ready so you have to keep opening a few and check.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Corn gets tough if you don't pick it soon enough. I've made that mistake and waited too long thinking they were going to get bigger only to end up with some tough chewy corn.
> 
> I just picked all my corn. It didn't do that great. Small ears but sweet and tender. I also only got one ear off each stalk which is strange.
> 
> ...


The wind took my corn out about 3 weeks ago. Squirrels are liking the 8" cobs I strung and dried. I only got 1 ear on most of mine to. Wind also pulled my cukes off the privacy fence last night. Bad year for wind. Can't give them away anymore. Picked about 20 almost ripe ones and pulled the plants. Making pickles tomorrow. 2 crisper drawers full and a plastic grocery bag. Beefsteaks are just ripening. Be over run shortly. 

I use tomatillos in soups, dips, stews, asian, Mex meat fillings and fruit/veg smoothies beyond the normal. The hint of citrus and freshness goes well with many things. Grew a monster plant 2 years ago. No one wanted any.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

myke said:


> From what I understand corn kernels will have whiteish liquid when you pop a kernel when there ready so you have to keep opening a few and check.


I just shuck one and take a bite. LOL. Raw corn taste better. unless field corn. Salt and sugar in water.


----------



## myke (Sep 7, 2020)

We have a low of -1C here tonight. Used up every blanket and plastic I have. Still have a corn plant in a pot it went into garage. Hope my tomatoes don’t get to cold.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm afraid to see what my garden looks like in the morning. We have a wind storm coming through. My yards already a mess with knocked over plants. My cherry tomatoes and beans are getting shredded.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm afraid to see what my garden looks like in the morning. We have a wind storm coming through. My yards already a mess with knocked over plants. My cherry tomatoes and beans are getting shredded.


We had 30-45mph steady winds from evening until 4 am. My tomatoes all got snapped at the anchor points. Jobes organic tomatoe fert produces some heavy fruit. Along with fish emulsion foliar weekly. My variegated heirlooms Looked like acorn squash last year. Family size. Actually over the veggies this year. Pm, citrus mealys, spider mites, drought, wind and more than I could keep up with. Legalization messed my entire system and lay out up this year. 10'x20' greenhouse now. I'll have a plan next year I can stick to.


----------



## myke (Sep 7, 2020)

Greenhouse for the win! Ive been scoping the local buy and sells for off cuts and what not.6, 4x6 16mm twin wall panels so far.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

myke said:


> Greenhouse for the win! Ive been scoping the local buy and sells for off cuts and what not.6, 4x6 16mm twin wall panels so far.


Avoid shelter logic. Potatoe bag and tent poles for $300. I added almost 300 feet of guide wire and 10 30" stakes. Still shaky. Only thing that saved it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2020)

I


xtsho said:


> How do you prepare/use them? I grew 1 plant years ago. The thing got pretty big and I ended up with tons of tomatillos. I just couldn't find a use for them. I made some salsa but I didn't really like it that much. I might give them another try next year with some different recipes.


I usually make salsa by charring them pretty good on a cast iron griddle with some jalapeño, garlic and onion, then blending with some fresh cilantro.


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

Day before yesterday's picking.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2020)

Well I didn't have the damage I was fearing. The tomatoes are a little knocked over and the beans a little shredded but everything made it. My main concern was the beans. I was fearing they would just get totally ripped up but they didn't. The tomatoes are about done except the cherry's which are still setting lots of fruit. 

I'm pulling the beefsteak plants out in a week and planting some more fall crops. Can't waste that space waiting on a few straggler tomatoes. I have a couple gallons of sauce bagged up and in the freezer. And right now as delicious as they are I'm having a hard time eating more tomatoes as well as squash, cucumbers, and beans. I planted much less cucumbers than I have in the past and it's still too many. It was sure nice to harvest some corn the other day for something different.





MICHI-CAN said:


> Avoid shelter logic. Potatoe bag and tent poles for $300. I added almost 300 feet of guide wire and 10 30" stakes. Still shaky. Only thing that saved it. View attachment 4677250


I have a Shelter Logic. It's smaller than yours It's 6' x 8'. I haven't had any issues with it. But like I said it's smaller than yours so the frame probably is fine for the smaller structure. It's also next to a fence so it gets some protection from the wind. But you're right. The frame is a little flimsy and isn't made out of titanium. But I got mine for $100 and it's lasted several years so far. 











I'm thinking of making one of these to cover 2 of my 4' x 8' raised beds and using the 6 mil 4 year poly to cover it with. 





__





FREE Plans for an arched PVC pipe GREENHOUSE.


FREE Plans for an arched PVC pipe GREENHOUSE. 13ft wide and as long as you want it. Try this inexpensive hobbie greenhouse in your garden.



www.pvcplans.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Pulled the maters with color off the broken tops of my plants while they are still alive. Amazingly most are snapped beyond halfway through the stem and healthy as ever. Another bumper harvest. Maters like me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2020)

Not bad for only planting one vine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not bad for only planting one vine. View attachment 4682928


One vine that covered half the yard? LOL. Nice haul.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> One vine that covered half the yard? LOL. Nice haul.


I’ll definitely start my pumpkin later next year lol. Thanks.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

Just finished planting my fall veggie garden & a lot of my direct sowed rows are already coming in!!!

A few kinds of beets, two kinds of fall cabbage, broccoli, turnips, parsnips, spinach, rainbow swiss chard, carrots, and kale (might have forgot something... a few areas were just tossed out old seeds in pseudo chaos garden patches. 

Need to get in there and thin out my beet rows soon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Just finished planting my fall veggie garden & a lot of my direct sowed rows are already coming in!!!
> 
> A few kinds of beets, two kinds of fall cabbage, broccoli, turnips, parsnips, spinach, rainbow swiss chard, carrots, and kale (might have forgot something... a few areas were just tossed out old seeds in pseudo chaos garden patches.
> 
> Need to get in there and thin out my beet rows soon.


I like it. Debating a late fall veggie attempt. 10x20 with rudimentary heat will be open before long.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I like it. Debating a late fall veggie attempt. 10x20 with rudimentary heat will be open before long.


I'm in a southern state, we only stopped getting 90 degrees plus most days like a week or two ago. 85 during the day and 65 at night right now.... so perfect for most things. I did miss the cutoff for brussels sprouts by a few weeks so I didn't end up planting any.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> I'm in a southern state, we only stopped getting 90 degrees plus most days like a week or two ago. 85 during the day and 65 at night right now.... so perfect for most things. I did miss the cutoff for brussels sprouts by a few weeks so I didn't end up planting any.


MI.. I generally am done come the end of Sept. Hell lows in the upper 30's tonight. Put too much time and money into my new outdoor tent. Like to see what I can do with it.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> MI.. I generally am done come the end of Sept. Hell lows in the upper 30's tonight. Put too much time and money into my new outdoor tent. Like to see what I can do with it. View attachment 4687093


So I learned to farm in upstate New York (and my family dairy is in Penn) so I feel you on the limited seasons. If I may- the trick is getting two layers of greenhouse fabric and adding air between them- a small fan/ducting would be enough. That airgap will buy you a TON of leeway.... 

Otherwise look into Elliot Coleman's cold box designs...little brick glass topped enclosures for winter greens. He farms year round in Maine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> So I learned to farm in upstate New York (and my family dairy is in Penn) so I feel you on the limited seasons. If I may- the trick is getting two layers of greenhouse fabric and adding air between them- a small fan/ducting would be enough. That airgap will buy you a TON of leeway....
> 
> Otherwise look into Elliot Coleman's cold box designs...little brick glass topped enclosures for winter greens. He farms year round in Maine.


That's another $200 in tape and 6 mil. I use kerosene heaters in three sided block boxes. High flow 6" inline. I should be able to hold 50-60F easy in upper 20's to 30"s.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's another $200 in tape and 6 mil. I use kerosene heaters in three sided block boxes. High flow 6" inline. I should be able to hold 50-60F easy in upper 20's to 30"s.


Gotcha, yea I won't see a decent frost until mid November most years in Oklahoma.... compared to trick or treating when it's snowing in New York


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

We had some major downpours last night. Woke up to thunder and went out a 4 am to see the lightning show. Looked at the tomatoes this morning and some were starting to split so I picked everything that was close. Looks like I'll be making sauce and slicing cherries for the dehydrator today.








The wind we had out here awhile back did more damage to my beans than I originally thought. Leaves were pretty beat up and then we haven't had any sun for awhile due to the smoke and the beans seemed like they just stalled. It had been looking like a bumper crop of beans this year and then factors beyond my control decided otherwise. I'm still getting enough to can. Just did another 4 pints yesterday.













A couple more eggplant. There's about 10 more on the plants. With all the smoke I haven't been outside grilling but after the rain last night that's still continuing today the air quality has gotten much better so I'll grill some up with a couple steaks for dinner tonight. The only thing is I might have to do it in the rain. I can deal with some rain I'm an Oregonian so rain doesn't phase me at all but breathing that smoke is just plain nasty and unhealthy so outdoor activities have been kept to just the essentials.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> We had some major downpours last night. Woke up to thunder and went out a 4 am to see the lightning show. Looked at the tomatoes this morning and some were starting to split so I picked everything that was close. Looks like I'll be making sauce and slicing cherries for the dehydrator today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing how prolific maters are. Gallon of salsa 2 days ago plenty of sharing and my table still gets fuller every few days. Have a few splits here. Crazy wet for a minute. 38F killed one of mine. Big part anyways. 

I''ll take my eggplant 3/8" w/ salt, pepper, touch of onion powder, dusted in rice flour and seared in bacon drippings.Please?? Glad to see someone growing them.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

I might have over watered my tomatoes and peppers. The wife suggested when I build more raised beds, I build some raised, raised, raised beds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> I might have over watered my tomatoes and peppers. The wife suggested when I build more raised beds, I build some raised, raised, raised beds.
> View attachment 4687679View attachment 4687680


WTF? Hope you and home are dry and safe. DAMNNN!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Amazing how prolific maters are. Gallon of salsa 2 days ago plenty of sharing and my table still gets fuller every few days. Have a few splits here. Crazy wet for a minute. 38F killed one of mine. Big part anyways.
> 
> I''ll take my eggplant 3/8" w/ salt, pepper, touch of onion powder, dusted in rice flour and seared in bacon drippings.Please?? Glad to see someone growing them.


My tomato plants look pretty bad but still have a bunch of maters on them. I've done tempura eggplant but you're recipe sounds like something I need to try. I still have eggplant and also a container of bacon grease in the refrigerator. I save that liquid gold. But now I'm thinking about tempura. I also do green tomatoes and other veggies in tempura. I make my own batter using rice, corn, and wheat flour. Many just use wheat flour but adding the corn and rice gives it a lighter texture. 

I've been eating tons of fresh salsa. I was glad I did a late planting of cilantro to use. Most of the cilantro is starting to go to seed now though.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> WTF? Hope you and home are dry and safe. DAMNNN!


Hurricane Sally dumped lots of rain on us. The river came up a lot in a little while. But it crested this morning, with about 2 & 1/2 feet to spare before it got into the lower level of the house. I lost a little soil mix, peat moss, and that sort of thing. But nothing major. We dodged a bullet for sure.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> I might have over watered my tomatoes and peppers. The wife suggested when I build more raised beds, I build some raised, raised, raised beds.
> View attachment 4687679View attachment 4687680


Well that's not good. I second hoping your house and property are safe and dry.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Well that's not good. I second hoping your house and property are safe and dry.


Thanks. This is our first real flood since we bought the riverhouse, so we learned a lot. Other than the veggies, no real losses.

When I built this raised bed, I didn't put in stakes at the corners. It floated away. I did save the boards, so I can rebuild it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> Hurricane Sally dumped lots of rain on us. The river came up a lot in a little while. But it crested this morning, with about 2 & 1/2 feet to spare before it got into the lower level of the house. I lost a little soil mix, peat moss, and that sort of thing. But nothing major. We dodged a bullet for sure.


That's outdoor growing in this century. My raised bed was seriously under consideration of becoming a koii pond last springs deluges. 

Thank you for a happy ending in these crazy times.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

I've never seen anything like that in my life. That's crazy. At least you saved the wood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> My tomato plants look pretty bad but still have a bunch of maters on them. I've done tempura eggplant but you're recipe sounds like something I need to try. I still have eggplant and also a container of bacon grease in the refrigerator. I save that liquid gold. But now I'm thinking about tempura. I also do green tomatoes and other veggies in tempura. I make my own batter using rice, corn, and wheat flour. Many just use wheat flour but adding the corn and rice gives it a lighter texture.
> 
> I've been eating tons of fresh salsa. I was glad I did a late planting of cilantro to use. Most of the cilantro is starting to go to seed now though.


I'm going to show off a minute or ten. But liquid gold is right. Don't mess with my drippins. Tempura here is 60% rice, 38% wheat and 2% cornstarch. Add seven up for liquid. Ice cold including mixing bowl. A pinch of fresh grond ginger. Dry if not. Just a touch. Will taste like take out. I'm a cooking fool. Have a couple folders. Do you make salsa like this? The grilled parts?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm going to show off a minute or ten. But liquid gold is right. Don't mess with my drippins. Tempura here is 60% rice, 38% wheat and 2% cornstarch. Add seven up for liquid. Ice cold including mixing bowl. A pinch of fresh grond ginger. Dry if not. Just a touch. Will taste like take out. I'm a cooking fool. Have a couple folders. Do you make salsa like this? The grilled parts? View attachment 4687723View attachment 4687725View attachment 4687727



I'm a cooking fool as well. I really enjoy cooking Chinese and SE Asian food more than anything else. I caught my lady scrubbing my well seasoned Wok one time and after the tongue lashing I gave her she hasn't touched it since. 

I'm too lazy to roast the salsa ingredients but now that I see your pictures I'm going to grill the ingredients for my next batch. One thing is I like corn but I don't really care for it in salsa. I know it's very common and I won't turn a good salsa with corn in it down. In fact I'll be over in a minute with a bag of chips and some Tecate 

I do all the cooking around here. I've been cooking for years. My father owned a small restaurant while I was growing up and I spent a good deal of time during my early teens and became addicted to cooking. We don't eat premade processed foods and only eat out only a few times a year and only for required social functions.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm a cooking fool as well. I really enjoy cooking Chinese and SE Asian food more than anything else. I caught my lady scrubbing my well seasoned Wok one time and after the tongue lashing I gave her she hasn't touched it since.
> 
> I'm too lazy to roast the salsa ingredients but now that I see your pictures I'm going to grill the ingredients for my next batch. One thing is I like corn but I don't really care for it in salsa. I know it's very common and I won't turn a good salsa with corn in it down. In fact I'll be over in a minute with a bag of chips and some Tecate
> 
> I do all the cooking around here. I've been cooking for years. My father owned a small restaurant while I was growing up and I spent a good deal of time during my early teens and became addicted to cooking. We don't eat premade processed foods and only eat out only a few times a year and only for required social functions.


Too similar. Learned in grandparents kitchens in BFE of MI Upper Peninsula. Over a campfire and under it. All cast iron then. Moved down state and my fathers parents taught me. He was a chef at the Jackson Country Club. She was head pastry chef there. Couldn't smell or taste. Best pies I ever had. Rarely measure. Prefer hardwood and smoking. Have a handle on it all. Was a baker for a couple years in a local mom and pops bakery when I was 16. Only real training. I'm the cook here. Don't touch my knives and leave my drippins alone. 

Kid may have a pint of salsa left for you. Ever in state? Hit me up. Preferably after this covid is rationally dealt with. Peace.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too similar. Learned in grandparents kitchens in BFE of MI Upper Peninsula. Over a campfire and under it. All cast iron then. Moved down state and my fathers parents taught me. He was a chef at the Jackson Country Club. She was head pastry chef there. Couldn't smell or taste. Best pies I ever had. Rarely measure. Prefer hardwood and smoking. Have a handle on it all. Was a baker for a couple years in a local mom and pops bakery when I was 16. Only real training. I'm the cook here. Don't touch my knives and leave my drippins alone.
> 
> Kid may have a pint of salsa left for you. Ever in state? Hit me up. Preferably after this covid is rationally dealt with. Peace.


That's another thing my lady doesn't touch. My cast iron. I have it seasoned so it's better than any of that non-stick crap they sell. A fried egg slides right out. I have about 10 pieces of cast iron. Some is really old and came from my grandparents. Probably made in the 30's. There's another half dozen pieces over at my mothers she wants me to pick up that came from my grandmother as well. Cast Iron lasts several lifetimes. 

I also have multiple smokers and also cook with straight wood on occasion. Growing up there was always a can on the stove to collect the bacon grease that was used for cooking. 

I've been to Michigan years ago back when my sister lived in Detroit. I don't know if I'll be going back. At least not to Detroit. But if you ever decide to come out to the westside and find yourself in Portland give a holler.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's another thing my lady doesn't touch. My cast iron. I have it seasoned so it's better than any of that non-stick crap they sell. A fried egg slides right out. I have about 10 pieces of cast iron. Some is really old and came from my grandparents. Probably made in the 30's. There's another half dozen pieces over at my mothers she wants me to pick up that came from my grandmother as well. Cast Iron lasts several lifetimes.
> 
> I also have multiple smokers and also cook with straight wood on occasion. Growing up there was always a can on the stove to collect the bacon grease that was used for cooking.
> 
> I've been to Michigan years ago back when my sister lived in Detroit. I don't know if I'll be going back. At least not to Detroit. But if you ever decide to come out to the westside and find yourself in Portland give a holler.


Dietroit is a burnt out warzone. Literally. Multi million dollar businesses Hide total economic devastation beyond them. Made a few wrong turns finding job locations. as honestly transported to the middle east. Little crazy in SW MI, my part. Way nicer. State gets to be amazing north of M-20. Been to Portland 38 years ago on a road trip to Alaska. I'll just say it was interesting in some strange ways. Old ass will probably die here. It's home.


----------



## WintersBones (Sep 19, 2020)

This year is easily the best results I've gotten out the garden so far. Few years of learning, trial and error starting to pay off. Finally getting my pepper game going thanks to the greenhouse.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 30, 2020)

Glad some fellow cannabis growers are into other types of plants as well. I'm addicted to any kind of growing. 

Made some irrigation for my front yard garden this year and it has been worth its weight in gold.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 30, 2020)

My mom loves flowers so grew some of those as well.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> View attachment 4700275View attachment 4700276View attachment 4700277View attachment 4700278
> 
> My mom loves flowers so grew some of those as well.
> 
> View attachment 4700283View attachment 4700284View attachment 4700285View attachment 4700286View attachment 4700287


Love the irrigation design- why pvc instead of poly/drip? Looks cleaner than mine does


----------



## myke (Oct 1, 2020)

love the gardens,here its starting to get frost warnings.Pita covering every night.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

myke said:


> love the gardens,here its starting to get frost warnings.Pita covering every night.


Pretty much over this week in MI. Rain and highs in the 40's till Sunday. Frost most nights. Was a fun year. Ate well and fed bunches of people healthy veggies. Here's to next year.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 1, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Love the irrigation design- why pvc instead of poly/drip? Looks cleaner than mine does


Just easier to get straight runs that I can fix to the top of my beds. I also don’t run emitters because they are a PITA as my tap will clog them quick (440ppm). Just holes drilled into the PVC. Black poly tends to heat up quite a bit more as well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Just easier to get straight runs that I can fix to the top of my beds. I also don’t run emitters because they are a PITA as my tap will clog them quick (440ppm). Just holes drilled into the PVC. Black poly tends to heat up quite a bit more as well.


I've always used PVC pipe for irrigation. Cheap, reliable and endless fitting possibilities for any need. Easy too. Even I can use a hacksaw and rubber cement. Keep it green and frugal. My kind of enthusiast. Peace. Wish I had your room and the city wouldn't shut me down for a front yard like yours. All that beautiful organic grass wasting productive space.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Just easier to get straight runs that I can fix to the top of my beds. I also don’t run emitters because they are a PITA as my tap will clog them quick (440ppm). Just holes drilled into the PVC. Black poly tends to heat up quite a bit more as well.


I am struggling with drip emitters clogging for my indoor (2 gph rainbird emitters).... but I run filtered compost tea through the drip.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2020)

Well this season is coming to an end. Picked the last of the tomatoes and pulled the plants except for the cherry tomatoes that are still full of tomatoes. Had fried green tomatoes the other night. This year I ended up with around 5 gallons of sauce. I didn't can this year except for beans. I froze all the sauce in quart freezer bags. Much easier than canning. 

The cucumbers and squash have been pulled as have most of the peppers. The beans have a few stragglers but are going to get pulled before the rain we're supposed to get this weekend. I want to get the beds all mulched for the winter and I want to take advantage of the good weather we're having right now. I need to get some garlic to plant and there won't be much left to do except plan for next year. I still have some beets and carrots in the ground and the kale is still going strong. I'm planting fava beans also.


I ended up with more jalapeno's than I know what to do with. I even gave the neighbor across the street a big bag. 

I did find a good use for some of them though. ABT's


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Well this season is coming to an end. Picked the last of the tomatoes and pulled the plants except for the cherry tomatoes that are still full of tomatoes. Had fried green tomatoes the other night. This year I ended up with around 5 gallons of sauce. I didn't can this year except for beans. I froze all the sauce in quart freezer bags. Much easier than canning.
> 
> The cucumbers and squash have been pulled as have most of the peppers. The beans have a few stragglers but are going to get pulled before the rain we're supposed to get this weekend. I want to get the beds all mulched for the winter and I want to take advantage of the good weather we're having right now. I need to get some garlic to plant and there won't be much left to do except plan for next year. I still have some beets and carrots in the ground and the kale is still going strong. I'm planting fava beans also.
> 
> ...


Sad the season is done. Clean up and collect the fertilizer. Was good year if it kept you outside and fed you. Enjoy the peace. It will be overtime before we know it.

I'm stealing the recipe! May try wrapping with that laughing dough boy's croissant dough?? That's down home hillbilly deer camp from fond memories. LOVE IT! TY.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sad the season is done. Clean up and collect the fertilizer. Was good year if it kept you outside and fed you. Enjoy the peace. It will be overtime before we know it.
> 
> I'm stealing the recipe! May try wrapping with that laughing dough boy's croissant dough?? That's down home hillbilly deer camp from fond memories. LOVE IT! TY.


Dough instead of bacon or both? Probably have to precook the bacon if you wrapped them in dough. But sound like something I'm going to have to try. Just put that plate of ABT's in the smoker so in a couple hours it's turd eating time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Dough instead of bacon or both? Probably have to precook the bacon if you wrapped them in dough. But sound like something I'm going to have to try. Just put that plate of ABT's in the smoker so in a couple hours it's turd eating time.


Forget most people can't cook. LOL. Smoke as pictured. Cool, wrap and bake.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Forget most people can't cook. LOL. Smoke as pictured. Cool, wrap and bake.


No implication of you or the Mrs. cooking. Seen your pics. The masses.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No implication of you or the Mrs. cooking. Seen your pics. The masses.


I didn't think you meant me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I didn't think you meant me.


Covering my butt. You can't see me grinning and droolin'. Smoking a 5# pork roast tomorrow. May need to go to the store at first light. 

Like I said TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Well I pulled everything but the greenhouse grow and these drop and forget maters. Thought the wind having snapped the tops and cold would finish them. Nope still trying. Have 2 vying to be next years seed stock. 

And now we get a much appreciated week or 2 of almost perfect weather.


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 11, 2020)

Pepper time. Still have maybe a pound each of habaneros, jalapenos and Thai in the Greenhouse finishing up. Smoking this batch today.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2020)

I made some more Prik Namsom with the Thai chilie's. I'm addicted to the stuff. I can eat just a bowl of rice with a few spoonfuls on it. One thing I've found as I get older is that I can't handle hot peppers like I used to. But I eat them anyway. Next year I'm growing several Thai chilies as they're one of my favorites. And I might grow some Serrano as well. But definitely fewer green, yellow, and jalapeno. I have several pounds of jalapeno's in the refrigerator. I'm probably just going to freeze them for later. I usually give a bunch of stuff away but this year has been different so I have much more than I can use right now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2020)

The boy made 2 gallons of v8 with our final stragglers last night. I got 1 bloody mary. He drank the rest. Good boy.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The boy made 2 gallons of v8 with our final stragglers last night. I got 1 bloody mary. He drank the rest. Good boy.


I like a good Bloody Mary. I make my own mix. It's a little heavy on the horseradish but that's the way I like it. Damn, now I have to go buy some vodka.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I like a good Bloody Mary. I make my own mix. It's a little heavy on the horseradish but that's the way I like it. Damn, now I have to go buy some vodka.


I use wasabi paste. Love that. Don't like horseradish. Go figure.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I use wasabi paste. Love that. Don't like horseradish. Go figure.


I'm assuming you spend the money to get the real wasabi. Have to be careful. Much of what's labeled as wasabi is just horseradish and mustard. Same thing applies to sesame oil. Much of the stuff out there is just soybean oil with a little sesame tossed in for flavor.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2020)

I paid $10 or so for a small tube. No food coloring here. How about the using white grapes with dye and flavoring and passed as cherries in pie filling and ice cream? All too familiar with scams out there. Hormel was selling iguana as canned roast beef in the early 90's. Can't find anything on that story. Scary stuff. And a really smal fine when they get caught playing with our health for profit.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 11, 2020)

Ugh well my cukes are flowering like crazy but my cabbage and broccoli are getting chewed up even with the netting. Resorted to misting with NEEM and then nuking it with DE after. Might resort to BTI or something like that if it continues. (cabbage loopers)


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I paid $10 or so for a small tube. No food coloring here. How about the using white grapes with dye and flavoring and passed as cherries in pie filling and ice cream? All too familiar with scams out there. Hormel was selling iguana as canned roast beef in the early 90's. Can't find anything on that story. Scary stuff. And a really smal fine when they get caught playing with our health for profit.


One of the moist disgusting products are those fake steaks made with transglutaminase and scraps. They sell that crap as Filet Mignon and Rib Eye. It's just scrap beef glued together.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> One of the moist disgusting products are those fake steaks made with transglutaminase and scraps. They sell that crap as Filet Mignon and Rib Eye. It's just scrap beef glued together.


That garbage is in everything processed. Lunch meats and sasauges, "pink slime", disgust me the most. I'll stick with cotton butchers twine to keep my roasts uniform.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

I cleaned out the raised beds. Put in 6 tomatoes that I saved from the flood. Purple, black, red and heirloom rainbow blend.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

Pineapple made it through the flood.



So did these "wild flowers" that are in my mushroom mulch. Since they live though floods, I'm tossing all that I pull up on the riverbank. In the summer there is a lot of boat traffic and I do have erosion issues. In a few years this may be covering the riverbank.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> Pineapple made it through the flood.
> 
> View attachment 4712204
> 
> ...


Pineapple? I don't like you anymore. Lemons giving us fits in MI. LMAO. Nice stuff.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pineapple? I don't like you anymore. Lemons giving us fits in MI. LMAO. Nice stuff.


That one sat on the window sill for almost a year. It wasn't that long ago that I planted it in the raised bed. We do have cold that will kill them if not covered. I lose more to the dry weather in the fall when I forget to water them though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> That one sat on the window sill for almost a year. It wasn't that long ago that I planted it in the raised bed. We do have cold that will kill them if not covered. I lose more to the dry weather in the fall when I forget to water them though.


If I ever get tired of my indoors I could probably do it there. But props. Frozen pineapple just doesn't taste right. 

My kid's pride here. Late August from store bought lemon. Same everything. Pain in the butt here. Do able without supplemental in a west window. Some challenges are rewarding. My kitchen LEDS are too yellow. Trees are healthier than appear.


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 18, 2020)

Who likes Brussels sprouts?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 18, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> Who likes Brussels sprouts?
> View attachment 4718602


12" cast iron skillet with smoking bacon drippins. Blanched sprouts just charred with salt, white pepper and 4 drops of good fish sauce. Dressed with a light drizzle of good cherry finished IGP BALSAMIC. And a touch of raw sugar dusting.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> Who likes Brussels sprouts?
> View attachment 4718602


Nice..... hell of a job.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 12" cast iron skillet with smoking bacon drippins. Blanched sprouts just charred with salt, white pepper and 4 drops of good fish sauce. Dressed with a light drizzle of good cherry finished IGP BALSAMIC. And a touch of raw sugar dusting.


I’ll be trying that for sure!!!

Cut in half and pan fried/simmered with three cloves of crushed garlic, butter, a little water and salt and pepper, food of the gods


----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2020)

The last of my peppers. I had yanked the plants and had them hanging in the garage. Thai peppers and habaneros. The Thai were still green as were the habaneros. I'll make some condiments with the Thai and freeze the rest. I'll blend the habanero's into a jerk marinade and freeze it.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The last of my peppers. I had yanked the plants and had them hanging in the garage. Thai peppers and habaneros. The Thai were still green as were the habaneros. I'll make some condiments with the Thai and freeze the rest. I'll blend the habanero's into a jerk marinade and freeze it.


Ever tried chill jam before? Works wonders on cold meats/cheese and crackers!!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Ever tried chill jam before? Works wonders on cold meats/cheese and crackers!!


Sounds interesting. I looked at some recipes so I might give it a try. But I'm really a fan of several Thai condiments. I put them on just a plain bowl of jasmine rice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The last of my peppers. I had yanked the plants and had them hanging in the garage. Thai peppers and habaneros. The Thai were still green as were the habaneros. I'll make some condiments with the Thai and freeze the rest. I'll blend the habanero's into a jerk marinade and freeze it.


Made my brown eye pucker. Bird chilis? Try pickling in a jar of Mount Morency pepperoncini brine. I assure you it will be treat. Wonderful with jalapenos, onion and garlic also. Just an unknown treasure for cheap and easy. Peace.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Made my brown eye pucker. Bird chilis? Try pickling in a jar of Mount Morency pepperoncini brine. I assure you it will be treat. Wonderful with jalapenos, onion and garlic also. Just an unknown treasure for cheap and easy. Peace.


Not birds. The label just said Thai pepper. The peppers grow down not up like a bird chili. I actually do pickle some with rice vinegar making Nam som prik dong. I make Prik nam blah as well which is chilies in fish sauce. But I've started making my own concoction of thai chilies, fish sauce, rice vinegar, and garlic. It's a delicious condiment and I always have some on hand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Not birds. The label just said Thai pepper. The peppers grow down not up like a bird chili. I actually do pickle some with rice vinegar making Nam som prik dong. I make Prik nam blah as well which is chilies in fish sauce. But I've started making my own concoction of thai chilies, fish sauce, rice vinegar, and garlic. It's a delicious condiment and I always have some on hand.


I only know the ingredients. Not names. Mother of the local family store owners is trying to teach me. I love it. An honestly caring grandma holding my hand to shop and get it right. 

I know you an cook. More knowledge of Asian than me by far. I just siezed the opportunity to share with those that don't. Maybe give an option to you. LOL. 

Here are my 2 favorites. Especially if the wife is cooking. Good with most anything. Will put a row down this year. Too many flowers this go round.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I only know the ingredients. Not names. Mother of the local family store owners is trying to teach me. I love it. An honestly caring grandma holding my hand to shop and get it right.
> 
> I know you an cook. More knowledge of Asian than me by far. I just siezed the opportunity to share with those that don't. Maybe give an option to you. LOL.
> 
> Here are my 2 favorites. Especially if the wife is cooking. Good with most anything. Will put a row down this year. Too many flowers this go round. View attachment 4745949


That chili oil is good stuff. It's hot as well. You can get it with fried garlic whis is also really good. 

I always come out of the Asian market with more than I planned on. I have so much stuff I'm running out of room. Half my cupboard space is Asian ingredients. Then add the fact that I always keep a backup of everything and space starts running out. I have an overflow shelf in the garage full as well. But to really cook a variety of Asian food you have to have a wide lineup of ingredients. Korean, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc... all share many of the same ingredients but also have others that are unique to their cuisine. I like and cook it all. 

I also make my own tamarind paste from tamarind pods, sprout my own bean sprouts, and my next endeavor is going to be making my own tofu. In fact I'm going to start soaking the soybeans right now. I have some getting old kimchee in the refrigerator and you can't make Kimchi Jjigae without tofu. I'm drooling just thinking about it. The lady isn't going to be happy. It's not her favorite but she eats what I cook.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That chili oil is good stuff. It's hot as well. You can get it with fried garlic whis is also really good.
> 
> I always come out of the Asian market with more than I planned on. I have so much stuff I'm running out of room. Half my cupboard space is Asian ingredients. Then add the fact that I always keep a backup of everything and space starts running out. I have an overflow shelf in the garage full as well. But to really cook a variety of Asian food you have to have a wide lineup of ingredients. Korean, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc... all share many of the same ingredients but also have others that are unique to their cuisine. I like and cook it all.
> 
> I also make my own tamarind paste from tamarind pods, sprout my own bean sprouts, and my next endeavor is going to be making my own tofu. In fact I'm going to start soaking the soybeans right now. I have some getting old kimchee in the refrigerator and you can't make Kimchi Jjigae without tofu. I'm drooling just thinking about it. The lady isn't going to be happy. It's not her favorite but she eats what I cook.


I love it all. Maybe not so much with the tamarind. Just enjoy adding to my knowledge. And the fridge door is half full of asian this and that. An entire shelf in my pantry closet of dried goods. Great food preservation over there. And my oyster sauce or rice vinegar trips are about $50 everytime. Even after being shown cheaper better quality by "mom" as she calls herself. It's an addiction. 

Tofu? Wow. Not enough space or time in my world.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2020)

I noticed some fava beans sprouting. Have about a dozen or so coming up. I've never grown them before but they can be planted in the fall as an overwintering crop. I'm just excited to see something sprouting out of the ground and growing this time of the year. 

It is a nitrogen fixing plant so if they grow ok I'll probably start using them as a cover crop along with other plants. I'm looking at my garden beds and thinking I should have something that overwinters growing. Green manure.


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

We had back to back nights in the high 20's. Windy the first night so no frost, but it still got all my peppers and tomatoes at the river house. (which I forgot to cover or bring inside) Big white frost this morning. I fear my remote gardens got it too. Time will tell.


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

I did get down to the old river camp to pick my oranges.



There are always a few oranges that fall, and I found several small trees. Will get them potted soon.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2020)

injinji said:


> I did get down to the old river camp to pick my oranges.
> 
> View attachment 4757879
> 
> ...


I wish I could grow oranges here. But the PNW climate doesn't allow it. We're an Apple, Pear, Peach region.


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I wish I could grow oranges here. But the PNW climate doesn't allow it. We're an Apple, Pear, Peach region.


They are a Chinese orange that can handle cold better than most varieties. The old fellow that gave me those two trees as seedlings said folks were growing them as far north as the Carolina's. I've messed around and let lots of young trees die or I would have 15 or 20 trees by this point.

I planted 40-50 orange trees in the pines down at the same location. They are from a local NW Florida tree. They get about head high, then killed back by the cold. Since they are from a seedling tree, they will grow back from the roots the same, but so far they have never had fruit.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I noticed some fava beans sprouting. Have about a dozen or so coming up. I've never grown them before but they can be planted in the fall as an overwintering crop. I'm just excited to see something sprouting out of the ground and growing this time of the year.
> 
> It is a nitrogen fixing plant so if they grow ok I'll probably start using them as a cover crop along with other plants. I'm looking at my garden beds and thinking I should have something that overwinters growing. Green manure.


My late season crop of garden beans and snap peas got wiped out by an early snow. The romaine has pushed through. Crazy how warm its been in the northeast.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

I made 6 ears of the Flint Indian corn. I thought the timing of the sweet corn in the raised bed was so this would be pure. But looking at all the yellow on the big ear, I must have crossed it up. I may try to pick out all the yellow before I plant. I want to plant this Indian style, with small hills of squash and beans.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

I've had pretty heavy frost 6 of the last 7 mornings. Although the tomatoes were well on their way to looking like this after the first one. 



I cupped 24 of the saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno couple three weeks ago. Done a few others since then, but some of them didn't make it. Got them under glass for now. The lid to the old septic tank at the riverhouse got busted, so going to put the bulk of the peppers and tomatoes in it with glass over the top, and maybe even run lights and hour or so a day.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2020)

I pulled these up yesterday. After roasting them up for dinner last night I'm mad at myself for not planting more for a winter harvest. I'm also mad I didn't get the rest of them before my lady did. She got up from the dinner table and snatched up what was left in the pan before I could. I was pissed.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 13, 2020)

Well I meant to switch out the mesh for greenhouse fabric before the first real snow hit.... I was a little late 

The only garden still going is my square foot raised bed.

Fortunately it's just cabbage/beets/turnips/kale for the most part. A few heads of broccoli left that might get trashed but who knows!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 13, 2020)

...And decided some of the beets needed to be on my plate for dinner


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

I've planted 50 seeds per tray times 4-5 trays of citrus seeds. We've had crazy cold weather for NW Florida and none of them have sprouted. The wife was helping me wash and sort seeds a couple three weeks ago. She ask why didn't we plant a few seeds in a pot in the house. So we put four Pomelo seeds in a small pot. Two of them are up good and one more is showing.



So a few days ago we did 11 more pots to fill out a tray. Pink Grapefruit, WC Oranges and Pomelo.



Then yesterday when the great niece and nephews came by, they did three pots each (with Sister doing 1 to even out the tray). These are all WC Oranges.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> I've planted 50 seeds per tray times 4-5 trays of citrus seeds. We've had crazy cold weather for NW Florida and none of them have sprouted. The wife was helping me wash and sort seeds a couple three weeks ago. She ask why didn't we plant a few seeds in a pot in the house. So we put four Pomelo seeds in a small pot. Two of them are up good and one more is showing.
> 
> View attachment 4778765
> 
> ...


I,m jealous. Wish I had the climate,space and heating budget to name a few. Lemons are promising after some rude lemons. 18F outside now. Love it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> I've planted 50 seeds per tray times 4-5 trays of citrus seeds. We've had crazy cold weather for NW Florida and none of them have sprouted. The wife was helping me wash and sort seeds a couple three weeks ago. She ask why didn't we plant a few seeds in a pot in the house. So we put four Pomelo seeds in a small pot. Two of them are up good and one more is showing.
> 
> View attachment 4778765
> 
> ...


PSSSSST. a snowbird whispered in my ear to dry and rub the anti competitive slime coating off before germinating. LOL. Took a few tries. Was the biggest hurdle for a noob. Like mater seeds. Never germ with that gel intact.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I,m jealous. Wish I had the climate,space and heating budget to name a few. Lemons are promising after some rude lemons. 18F outside now. Love it. View attachment 4778855


The cold killed a bunch of my BIL's lemon trees. They have to be babied for three years. These were about two years old. He had them covered, so no frost, but 26F must be too much for them. I have about 6 small citrus trees that got touched up a bit. I have them under glass now, but space is so limited, I had hoped they would be alright outside.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> The cold killed a bunch of my BIL's lemon trees. They have to be babied for three years. These were about two years old. He had them covered, so no frost, but 26F must be too much for them. I have about 6 small citrus trees that got touched up a bit. I have them under glass now, but space is so limited, I had hoped they would be alright outside.


My unknown store bought Fla lemons took 45F with no effects. Low as I dared due to forgetfulness. 

Do you have any citrus available. I only gift and trade. Cannot find a lime with a mature seed for anything. We consume many.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> PSSSSST. a snowbird whispered in my ear to dry and rub the anti competitive slime coating off before germinating. LOL. Took a few tries. Was the biggest hurdle for a noob. Like mater seeds. Never germ with that gel intact.


Yes, they do better when washed. I'm still eating pink grapefruit. About a dozen and a half left. We spit the seeds right into the strainer, then put the strainer in a bowl and run water over them for a few minutes.

WC, the old timer who gave me the orange trees a few years back, raised strawberry melons for seed. He contracted with a seed company in south Florida, and was not allowed to let any of the fruit off his place. He taught me a few tricks about saving seeds. With melons you dump all the fruit into a drum (or bucket) and let them set a few days. The seeds rise to the top and you skim them off.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> Yes, they do better when washed. I'm still eating pink grapefruit. About a dozen and a half left. We spit the seeds right into the strainer, then put the strainer in a bowl and run water over them for a few minutes.
> 
> WC, the old timer who gave me the orange trees a few years back, raised strawberry melons for seed. He contracted with a seed company in south Florida, and was not allowed to let any of the fruit off his place. He taught me a few tricks about saving seeds. With melons you dump all the fruit into a drum (or bucket) and let them set a few days. The seeds rise to the top and you skim them off.


Strawberry melons? New to me. I have melons down. Re payed my theft of musk melons as a youth tending a masters yard and garden chores. LOl. Worth every ill gotten bite.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My unknown store bought Fla lemons took 45F with no effects. Low as I dared due to forgetfulness.
> 
> Do you have any citrus available. I only gift and trade. Cannot find a lime with a mature seed for anything. We consume many.


I've got the two orange trees WC gave that have been producing about 5 years. One thing and another has killed all the sprouts from them I've had over the years. I do have about 50-75 orange trees growing in the pines down at the river field. They are not as cold resistant and they have been killed back to the roots a time or two. None of them have produced fruit. Also there was this little hurricane call Micheal. . . . .

My cousin's honey man bought a house after the hurricane that has tons of fruit trees, all seedling stock. That is where the pink grapefruit and pomelo came from. I have a few lemon seeds from the BIL, as well as from where Sister is working. And some regular grapefruit from one of Sister's friends. I have enough seeds to share if you would like a few.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Strawberry melons? New to me. I have melons down. Re payed my theft of musk melons as a youth tending a masters yard and garden chores. LOl. Worth every ill gotten bite.


I had never heard of them. He made really good money off about half an acre of the melons. But as much as I tried, he wouldn't share those seeds.

When we truck farmed, peas and melons were my bread and butter. We always had at least an acre of each going. When I got out of it, it was several years before I gardened again. I've said that as much time and money as I put into my garden these days, the first SOB that stops and offers me 5 bucks for a melon might get a cussing instead. lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> I've got the two orange trees WC gave that have been producing about 5 years. One thing and another has killed all the sprouts from them I've had over the years. I do have about 50-75 orange trees growing in the pines down at the river field. They are not as cold resistant and they have been killed back to the roots a time or two. None of them have produced fruit. Also there was this little hurricane call Micheal. . . . .
> 
> My cousin's honey man bought a house after the hurricane that has tons of fruit trees, all seedling stock. That is where the pink grapefruit and pomelo came from. I have a few lemon seeds from the BIL, as well as from where Sister is working. And some regular grapefruit from one of Sister's friends. I have enough seeds to share if you would like a few.


Looking for smaller fruits. 7-8 foot topping here. Move ability thing. Not expecting fruit for a few. But the benefits the trees alone brought into our house are worth the fuss. Fresh lemon scent and potent lemon oil from leaves for food prep. Amazing and suggested to all.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looking for smaller fruits. 7-8 foot topping here. Move ability thing. Not expecting fruit for a few. But the benefits the trees alone brought into our house are worth the fuss. Fresh lemon scent and potent lemon oil from leaves for food prep. Amazing and suggested to all.


Yea, these all make big trees. I have seen orange trees in pots. I guess you could control plant size to some degree with pot size. Or just keep pruning.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> Yea, these all make big trees. I have seen orange trees in pots. I guess you could control plant size to some degree with pot size. Or just keep pruning.


Had my share of trees indoors. Desperately pursued bonsai for years. Sadly girls took precedent then. Married. Over it. Better learned for it. LOL.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Had my share of trees indoors. Desperately pursued bonsai for years. Sadly girls took precedent then. Married. Over it. Better learned for it. LOL.


I'm good at starting things, but not always there for the long haul. My bonsai would be 6 feet before I realized it. lol

Yea, the little pots of sprouts are about all the room I have for plants indoors. We were talking about putting in a greenhouse, but then we bought the river house, so that got put on hold. Down there it will have to go on high ground, and that is up by the road. Not ideal if Florida ever goes legal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> I'm good at starting things, but not always there for the long haul. My bonsai would be 6 feet before I realized it. lol
> 
> Yea, the little pots of sprouts are about all the room I have for plants indoors. We were talking about putting in a greenhouse, but then we bought the river house, so that got put on hold. Down there it will have to go on high ground, and that is up by the road. Not ideal if Florida ever goes legal.


Tree houses are dream come true. Built some stealth platforms in my questionable days.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tree houses are dream come true. Built some stealth platforms in my questionable days.


Before the hurricane I did have issues finding sunny spots in the woods. Now it's all sunny, but it takes a chainsaw to make a trail. I've used the same holes for years, and some of them are too open now. Others just can't be got to. It's been two years, so there are some new trees coming along.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> Before the hurricane I did have issues finding sunny spots in the woods. Now it's all sunny, but it takes a chainsaw to make a trail. I've used the same holes for years, and some of them are too open now. Others just can't be got to. It's been two years, so there are some new trees coming along.


Apologies for my delay. Have a friend running his inherited hosta facility there. Hard times there to. 

My gen is slowly migrating to retirement hell. You'll be legal in no time.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Apologies for my delay. Have a friend running his inherited hosta facility there. Hard times there to.
> 
> My gen is slowly migrating to retirement hell. You'll be legal in no time.


I've got less than a month left to my fifties, so I'm part of that migration myself.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> I've got less than a month left to my fifties, so I'm part of that migration myself.


Not enough hours in a day. Let my son's lemon get dry. One more day and a break. 

Migrating North. Hopefully deserted and off grid. I prefer natural. Garden will keep us sane.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 3, 2021)

Fall planted Fava beans growing slowly.


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

Exciting news on the citrus front. Firstly the Pomelo are growing. They will have to go into separate pots this week, No sprouts on any of the WC Oranges yet, but it hasn't been that long.


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

But what got me to shouting, and scarring the cats off the porch. . . . . .

Several years ago Cousin Johnny gave me a little tangerine tree. I planted it close to the house. Too close in fact. A few years back when it was chest high or so, I dug it up and planted it out by the garden under a big oak (pre-Micheal). The oak went down in the hurricane and last winter the tree got killed back by frost. But in the mean time, there was another tree that came up from the roots by the house. It's got to be 10-12 foot since then. The wife and I just walked out to get the mail, and on the way back I noted a tangerine on the tree. The first one. It's rotted, but I will still get a ladder and pick it for the seeds.

The fruit is way up toward the top, where the frost killed back the leaves. I took a bunch of closeups with the zoom, but this is the best of the bunch.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2021)

This is an interesting set up using your own medium








MICRO 20 SOIL BLOCKER


<p>Reducing nonrenewable plastics, this Micro 20 Soil Blocker makes 20 ¾-inch soil blocks simultaneously, perfect for starting small seeds or nesting into the Mini 4. Soil Blockers are easy to use and provide a high rate of germination and easy blooming. Soil Blockers are one of the most...




www.motherearthnews.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

Great little tool. I do waste tons of seeds, but I make most of them myself. I start seeds in aluminium baking trays, only potting the good sprouts.

But speaking of plastic, one of my neighbors has an old nursery that is no longer used. He brings me a load of pots every time he goes down there, but one day he is going to dig a big hole and push everything into it. I need to go down and pull dead trees out of pots. Of if they are like my old tree growing operation, pulling live trees from pots.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> Great little tool. I do waste tons of seeds, but I make most of them myself. I start seeds in aluminium baking trays, only potting the good sprouts.
> 
> But speaking of plastic, one of my neighbors has an old nursery that is no longer used. He brings me a load of pots every time he goes down there, but one day he is going to dig a big hole and push everything into it. I need to go down and pull dead trees out of pots. Of if they are like my old tree growing operation, pulling live trees from pots.


I lucked out and got a bunch of 1, 3, 5,10 gal pots from a nursery going out of biz about 6 years ago. They were made out of that really heavy duty plastic and are still holding up. The ones I see in stores now are that really flimsy stuff unless I order online and they are $$$.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 9, 2021)

I like the thought behind the fancy playdough press. Yet I recycle my plastic trays and cube trays. Have some around 5 or 6 seasons now. Weed is the only thing I ruin them for. And how hard is it to dump some seed starter, scrape once(to level), plant seeds. 

And if you can get this starter. Wow. Best in my years. I'll endorse it.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I lucked out and got a bunch of 1, 3, 5,10 gal pots from a nursery going out of biz about 6 years ago. They were made out of that really heavy duty plastic and are still holding up. The ones I see in stores now are that really flimsy stuff unless I order online and they are $$$.


I know a landscape/nursery owner who gives me as many pots of any size that I want. Of course I always recommend his business if anyone ask for a landscaper.

My treat to myself for Christmas was a 2” soil block maker . I have never used one but that’s about to change.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 9, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I know a landscape/nursery owner who gives me as many pots of any size that I want. Of course I always recommend his business if anyone ask for a landscaper.
> 
> My treat to myself for Christmas was a 2” soil block maker . I have never used one but that’s about to change.


Have an acquaintance at big box store. End of summer die offs beyond storage capacity. Shame what goes to waste.


----------



## myke (Jan 10, 2021)

In the fall I scope the new building areas. The landscapers fill the bins with plastic pots. Easy to collect


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Have an acquaintance at big box store. End of summer die offs beyond storage capacity. Shame what goes to waste.


I’ve been known scoop a few trees from the trash bin....... until I witnessed a couple get arrested for that very thing at Lowe’s. So if you decide to raid the trash.....be sure not to do it at Lowe’s lol.


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

My wife's cousin has a nursery locally. I take her a mess of peas or squash and she hooks me up with pots. So far 3 gallon is as big as I've been able to get, but huge stacks of one gallons and smaller, plus lots of trays for seedlings.

Sadly since everyone in the family has got out of the cow business, no more of the big pots that the molasses based protein lick comes in. They are 30-35 gallon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been known scoop a few trees from the trash bin....... until I witnessed a couple get arrested for that very thing at Lowe’s. So if you decide to raid the trash.....be sure not to do it at Lowe’s lol.


Get permission. Hence my intentional acquaintance. Dumpster diving is discouraged due to liability for stupidness. I wouldn't accept it either. Know how clumsy I can be. But just ask a dept manager in garden dept. Never Know. Been given some live goodies en mass.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get permission. Hence my intentional acquaintance. Dumpster diving is discouraged due to liability for stupidness. I wouldn't accept it either. Know how clumsy I can be. But just ask a dept manager in garden dept. Never Know. Been given some live goodies en mass.


Hahaha...... dumpster or dumpstore.... one man’s trash is another man’s......hmmmm trash lol.

We live in a rural area where all the trash is placed in open top collection dumpster around the county. Getting in the dumpster is straight up frowned upon but items are left beside it a lot and will often be picked up with in minutes of being abandoned. I am not above grabbing to use in the garden or yard but would never bring an trash find into my home. However I did pick up a really nice piece of antique stain glass that I framed and gave as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> My wife's cousin has a nursery locally. I take her a mess of peas or squash and she hooks me up with pots. So far 3 gallon is as big as I've been able to get, but huge stacks of one gallons and smaller, plus lots of trays for seedlings.
> 
> Sadly since everyone in the family has got out of the cow business, no more of the big pots that the molasses based protein lick comes in. They are 30-35 gallon.


I really like those big ones . I work a major 4 year university, an ag college ( once referred to as “ A cow college “ by our rival in football..... who’s playing for the championship tomorrow.... again) , anyway we have thousands of those trays being thrown away every year. I grab them by the arm loads.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha...... dumpster or dumpstore.... one man’s trash is another man’s......hmmmm trash lol.
> 
> We live in a rural area where all the trash is placed in open top collection dumpster around the county. Getting in the dumpster is straight up frowned upon but items are left beside it a lot and will often be picked up with in minutes of being abandoned. I am not above grabbing to use in the garden or yard but would never bring an trash find into my home. However I did pick up a really nice piece of antique stain glass that I framed and gave as a Christmas gift.


I haven't, can't, seen inside a dumpster in a long time. 

My point is that things are polluting our planet when they would gladly be given to any who asked. Your trash is just what someone else has been searching for. Repurpose or pass on to another of use to. 

Organics and repeat.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I haven't, can't, seen inside a dumpster in a long time.
> 
> My point is that things are polluting our planet when they would gladly be given to any who asked. Your trash is just what someone else has been searching for. Repurpose or pass on to another of use to.
> 
> Organics and repeat.


I agree completely.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2021)

Is it as hard for y’all to wait to plant garden seeds this time as it is for me? I can put tomatoes and pepper out on 4/1 usually and waiting until mid February to start seeds is a torturous thing.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Is it as hard for y’all to wait to plant garden seeds this time as it is for me? I can put tomatoes and pepper out on 4/1 usually and waiting until mid February to start seeds is a torturous thing.


I've got a few Jalapeno sprouts under glass in my subterranean greenhouse. Plus a few other peppers and what not. It's been crazy cold for NW Florida, so I run a light for a couple hours at midnight. You know, to break up the coldest part of the night.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 15, 2021)

Vegtables are starting to fill in finally, just starting growing indoor food about 2 months ago
NFT rail system for the lettuce and herbs, and dwc buckets for cherry tomato and cucumber


I also am going to get a jalapeno in dwc
And I bought these dragon breath seeds for the hell of it


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Vegtables are starting to fill in finally, just starting growing indoor food about 2 months ago
> NFT rail system for the lettuce and herbs, and dwc buckets for cherry tomato and cucumber
> View attachment 4797680View attachment 4797681View attachment 4797682View attachment 4797683View attachment 4797684
> View attachment 4797688
> ...


Nice setup.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

Pomelo are getting used to their separate pots.



As you can see, the pink grapefruit are the first to sprout. There are several doubles. They can both be saved, but you have to be careful pulling them apart.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

Its been awhile,,, figured I'd say hi Larry.. How ya been my brother?


----------



## too larry (Feb 1, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> Its been awhile,,, figured I'd say hi Larry.. How ya been my brother?


What's going on? Since the world went sideways, I haven't been rollingitup much. I haven't worked for real since March. (and TL is restricted to my work laptop)

I've been trying to catch up on stuff at the farm with all the free time. In fact I've got so used to not working, that I'm not going back full time after the epidemic is over. I've told my bosses, so they have plenty of time to look for someone to replace me. But for now I'm coming in half a day a week just so they don't forget what I look like.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve attempted to start the spring seeds......peppers .... cow horn, mammoth jalapeño, sweet long, Cajun bell........ tomatoes.....steak hybrid, some kinda cherry from baker. And 4 different onions. Squash and cucumbers are some to follow. 

@xtsho have you started over purchasing seeds yet lol.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’ve attempted to start the spring seeds......peppers .... cow horn, mammoth jalapeño, sweet long, Cajun bell........ tomatoes.....steak hybrid, some kinda cherry from baker. And 4 different onions. Squash and cucumbers are some to follow.
> 
> @xtsho have you started over purchasing seeds yet lol.


I haven't started anything yet but I've bought some of the basic seeds like beans and corn. Although the ones from last year I still have are probably good. They didn't have the Ed Hume seeds in last time I looked but that was a month ago but they're probably in at Fred Meyers now so I'll grab more than I can plant next time I go shopping. I'm going to wait a couple few weeks before I get my starts going inside except for maybe some lettuce to plant out in March. But I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 3, 2021)

For years I’ve tried to start onions from seeds and failed every time but this year looks promising. I got a pack of white creole onions ( Baker Seeds ) from a small hardware store late in the fall last year, he wanted the seeds gone to make room for other merchandise and he gave me his remaining stock. So I put some in a paper towel to try it a different way than I have in the past and bing go 100% germination rate. I don’t usually use the paper towel method for anything but I will have to reconsider it for the future. It also worked for germinating my tomatoes I placed 36 germinated seeds in my humidity dome last night and I’m pretty optimistic about the results.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2021)

Bareback said:


> For years I’ve tried to start onions from seeds and failed every time but this year looks promising. I got a pack of white creole onions ( Baker Seeds ) from a small hardware store late in the fall last year, he wanted the seeds gone to make room for other merchandise and he gave me his remaining stock. So I put some in a paper towel to try it a different way than I have in the past and bing go 100% germination rate. I don’t usually use the paper towel method for anything but I will have to reconsider it for the future. It also worked for germinating my tomatoes I placed 36 germinated seeds in my humidity dome last night and I’m pretty optimistic about the results.


Cool. Growing onions from seed opens up a whole bunch more varieties as starts are usually limited to just a few basic varieties. And thanks for reminding me that I need to get a tray started. I'm using Walla Walla and Red Torpedo seed I collected last summer. I had been planting and overwintering onions but it's hit or miss on getting them to grow without bolting. Some years it works out but others they end up mostly bolting like many of mine did last year. I think it has to do with the weather and how cold it gets during the winter. Cold spring temperatures seem to increase the bolt percentage and nothing is worse than watching your patch of onions start putting up flowers when the onions are the size of a golf ball.

I'll still get a pack of just plain yellow onion starts but I love those Walla Walla Sweets. Now I'm thinking about onion rings.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Cool. Growing onions from seed opens up a whole bunch more varieties as starts are usually limited to just a few basic varieties. And thanks for reminding me that I need to get a tray started. I'm using Walla Walla and Red Torpedo seed I collected last summer. I had been planting and overwintering onions but it's hit or miss on getting them to grow without bolting. Some years it works out but others they end up mostly bolting like many of mine did last year. I think it has to do with the weather and how cold it gets during the winter. Cold spring temperatures seem to increase the bolt percentage and nothing is worse than watching your patch of onions start putting up flowers when the onions are the size of a golf ball.
> 
> I'll still get a pack of just plain yellow onion starts but I love those Walla Walla Sweets. Now I'm thinking about onion rings.


I have a tray of walla walla started , I wish I would have done the paper towel method on them as well and I’m probably going to pick up another pack just to see if I get better results. I really suck at the onion process, I just haven’t figured it out yet but I’m definitely making progress.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2021)

I went through my seeds in preparation for the upcoming season. I have them all organized by type and bundled with binder clips. You'll notice that I have a bunch of Ed Hume seeds. That's because it's a fairly local outfit. They don't have a huge selection but what they do have grows in my region successfully. I still get seed catalogs but I'm not ordering from them. Too often varieties I've purchased don't end up doing well so I'm going with what's proven. 

I'm starting a tray of onions tomorrow and some lettuce. We have a cold snap coming up this next weekend but I think after that I'm going to get some peas in the ground. Snow and shelling peas. If they don't make it I'm just out a small amount of seeds. But if the weather works out I'll be eating peas early. Radishes, turnips, beets, greens, and potatoes are planned for the end of the month I'll be getting the tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant started indoors in a couple weeks.

I still have a bunch of stuff to do to get my raised beds ready. Right now they're covered in leaves. I amended them pretty good before covering them in leaves. I'll probably inoculate them with IMO and cover them with black plastic to warm them up and speed up the decomposition. I'm not using any chemical fertilizer this year. We'll see how things work out. But the soil has been getting better as I keep adding organic material and I plan on brewing JMS constantly to use all growing season. I've been collecting rainwater that I'll be using to make JMS for all my vegetable starts.

I'm optimistic that switching over to JADAM and KNF methods will prove to be rewarding and successful. Last year my organic bed did better than my other ones that I used chemical fertilizers on so hopefully history will repeat itself across the entire garden. I'm going to expand my ghetto worm farm with a few more bins. You can never have too much EWC for the garden and I'm also using it in soil for potted plants. It's too early to do much of what I want to do but I'm getting ready.









I transplanted one of my artichokes from a pot into the ground at the end of last summer. It seems to be doing good in it's new home. I have a feeling it's going to get big. You can't see in the photo but there are 6 - 7 growth tips in total.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

We bought seeds today. An eight pack tomato assortment and some broccoli. (it's cheaper to buy Burpee seeds on Amazon than their own website) The 12th and 13th, and 16th thru 18th are good above ground days. Will plant peppers and tomatoes, plus more citrus. I've got 26 Polmelo sprouts in a tray at the riverhouse. Will remember pictures soon. (I hope)


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 8, 2021)

too larry said:


> What's going on? Since the world went sideways, I haven't been rollingitup much. I haven't worked for real since March. (and TL is restricted to my work laptop)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on stuff at the farm with all the free time. In fact I've got so used to not working, that I'm not going back full time after the epidemic is over. I've told my bosses, so they have plenty of time to look for someone to replace me. But for now I'm coming in half a day a week just so they don't forget what I look like.


Right on bro..
This bullshit has alot of people a bit different..lol.
Good to hear you're like fuck it.. I'm enjoying more of my life instead of wasting away working..
Good to hear from ya.. I came back to hang out and see how everyone is doing.. I had alot of things going on and decided to get off of the social media platforms.. Between work(50-60hours a week) family and love life , and just being full on stressed .. I had to go A-wal ... 
Since covid .. I've became single, lost work and money. Basically I ended up on unemployment and I have alot of extra free time..
Just got seem veggie seeds germinating and a new batch of cannabis seedlings going.. ( pics coming soon)


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

Of the four trays I moved into the bathroom at the riverhouse, only the Pomelos are sprouting. The pink grapefruit, Freda grapefruit and WC oranges are yet to get started.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

The older Pomelos (at the sandhill).



All these seeds were planted 12-23-20. Pink grapefruit was the first to sprout. Then the pomelos and lastly the WC oranges. I'll transplant the grapefruit the next good day.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

None of the WC oranges planted by the kids the same day are up. We used a different batch of seeds, so that must be the problem. I'll add more seeds to those pots, as well as planting (in trays) most of what I have left. Maybe 2-300 seeds.


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 10, 2021)

Although this is the current state outside the house...

It's that time of the year to get things going. 

Starting off with 4 of each

24W T5. Heat mat set @ 80F with probe in the soil. 

Hopefully we'll have a few newborns in a couple weeks.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

A few days back I got the seeds from the last of the pink grapefruit. Less than a dozen of them had to be thrown away. Maybe 5-6 were black on the inside, so I just planted those seeds in the kiddie pool the mammoth Jalapeno was in last year. If I get any sprouts from them, I look at it like a gift from the growing gods.



The rest of the seeds I washed and have them drying now.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.
> 
> So here is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea, digging greenhouse.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Day before yesterday I found some citrus sprouts down at the riverhouse and moved them indoors. More pink grapefruit but a few WC oranges.



And I moved the tray of Pomelos to the library so they can get better sun. I counted 32 sprouts. 



(also mini sweet peppers are sprouting)


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

The same day I planted 3 pots of WC oranges and a tray of pink grapefruit seeds. ( have some orange seeds that don't look great, and the pots have over 100 seeds per) I'm moving shit around and using all the west facing windows I can get to at the riverhouse. We have a few trays of sprouts at the sandhill house, but window space is limited. Soon I will have to clean out my underground greenhouse unless the cold goes away before I run out of space.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Yesterday I planted pepper and tomato seeds. Five varieties of each. Of the tomatoes pictured, I did not plant yellow pear, red cherry, beef steak or homestead.



I planted Hatch, Mammoth Jalapeno, Habs, Cayenne and Cali Wonder bells.



I did not plant any of these.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Also yesterday I transplanted the four pots of pink grapefruit. There were 27 sprouts after tossing the white one. The Pomelo and WC oranges are still sprouting, (and I ran out of small pots) so all I did was the PGF. I brought the freshly potted ones home, but left the rest in the library at the riverhouse.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't tell the kids, but I replanted the pots of seeds they had done with more WC orange seeds. It takes about a month, so we will see if these take.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Also planted a tray of Broccoli Rabb seeds yesterday.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 18, 2021)

The regional Ed Hume seeds have been stocked in the stores. I thought they carried Mortgage Lifter tomatoes but apparently not anymore. I wanted a big tomato so I grabbed a Burpee Supersteak. I had to get two kinds as the seeds were buy one get one 1/2 off. My lady saw the Gold Nugget cherries and insisted I grow them. I'll be sowing beets, peas, and radishes directly in the ground here in a week or so. I was going to start tomatoes, peppers, and some other stuff in trays today but I got into the Vodka early and ended up taking a nap.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

too larry said:


> What's going on? Since the world went sideways, I haven't been rollingitup much. I haven't worked for real since March. (and TL is restricted to my work laptop)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on stuff at the farm with all the free time. In fact I've got so used to not working, that I'm not going back full time after the epidemic is over. I've told my bosses, so they have plenty of time to look for someone to replace me. But for now I'm coming in half a day a week just so they don't forget what I look like.


Good to see u Bro.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)

Now that snow is gone I've gotten out and gotten some of the raised beds taken care of. I turned over the mostly decomposed leaves and other plant material, sprayed with IMO, and covered with black plastic. I was amazed at the amount of worms. That's a good sign. I'll pull the black plastic up in about a week and scatter some fresh scraps around so the worms have plenty of food. This year is all organic KNF, JADAM methods. I might very well fail and have a terrible season but I'm optimistic and think it will be one of my best ever.

Got my vegetable seed starts going as well.







Just a little over a week ago everything was covered in snow. 







The fava beans and artichokes are a little roughed up but they should be fine and start really growing as the weather warms up. I've never grown fava beans but they apparently don't care if it's winter. 












It's kind of a tedious job planting so many different things in a 72 cell tray but I don't have the room for a bunch of trays inside. I won't have to transplant for awhile once everything sprouts. I always put 2 - 3 seeds in each cell to make sure I get germination in each one and then choose the most robust seedling and snip any others off at the base. 








I'll admit to being cheap. The plant tags are recycled. I've started using pencil to mark them and just erasing the previous markings and reusing them. I have a box of them that I purchased a while back but there is no reason to use new ones when I can use the old. Same with the cell tray. It's got a crack on one side and I have several new ones but I chose to just reuse one. I'm done throwing stuff away and buying new each year. It's not about the money but the waste. So much is wasted in the United States it's shameful. I can't stop it or make a dent in it but I can feel better knowing I'm doing all I can to reduce it.

That's what's going on with my gardening. I'm making some six pack trays of flowers and herbs later today. Then it's just sit and wait until it's time to plant. I've decided to wait for any direct sowing until March 1st. Peas, beets, etc... Even then I might be too early and a cold snap could hit. But I have plenty of seed so I'll take the risk. 

Can't wait to pick a huge tomato and make a BLT with tomato and lettuce I grew.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 23, 2021)

XTSHO,
I will admit jealousy. I plant the fava in april @ 42 lat.

Did you plant your garlic in fall? I find it makes them stronger. I will plant lettuce again as it was a big hit.

Winter in canada, only indoor plants: rosemary and basil.
Just watching the orchids.. zoomed in, it looks like bird of prey taking a victim.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 23, 2021)

Nrk.cdn said:


> XTSHO,
> I will admit jealousy. I plant the fava in april @ 42 lat.
> 
> Did you plant your garlic in fall? I find it makes them stronger. I will plant lettuce again as it was a big hit.
> ...


I'm at the 45 lat. Makes a big difference with the weather and being by the coast we get the typically warmer air off the pacific ocean here in Portland. Although the very east side of Portland get the cold air coming down the Columbia River Gorge. A few miles makes a big difference in winter climate.

I planted some garlic in the fall and it's about 6 inches tall. I planted some a few weeks ago and it's a couple inches. I have some more I'm going to plant today. Just some Chinese garlic that sprouted.

I have a big rosemary bush in a pot that I need to plant in the ground but can't decide where. I started some Thai basil in my main 72 cell tray and am going to do a six pack of Italian Basil.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2021)

Just one of three trays, peppers in this one , tomatoes in one and a mix in the other. Ohh making sweet potato slips in the cups.


----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a few tomato sprouts. Pictures at 11. Just joking. My camera is in my pack, which is in the truck. So it will be another day on the pictures.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have a few tomato sprouts. Pictures at 11. Just joking. My camera is in my pack, which is in the truck. So it will be another day on the pictures.


I have one tray under a burple light so no pics of that and one under a t5 ..... some of the seedlings under the t5 stretched like crazy and I’m to embarrassed to take pics of those lol.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

Some of the pink grapefruit I transplanted the other day.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

The Black Cherry tomatoes were the last ones to sprout. Saw one poking through this morning when we watered. All the others are coming up good.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

I transplanted a few blueberry bushes from the patch at the old house to the field at the riverhouse. I was dark thirty finishing up. (don't stop and say hello to Cousin Johnny unless you have lots of time to kill)


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I transplanted a few blueberry bushes from the patch at the old house to the field at the riverhouse. I was dark thirty finishing up. (don't stop and say hello to Cousin Johnny unless you have lots of time to kill)
> 
> View attachment 4835830


Is this larry? I see you post alot on his old threads an seem to live near him.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

thumper60 said:


> Is this larry? I see you post alot on his old threads an seem to live near him.


Larry is stuck inside his work computer and hasn't worked since March. The toe socks are keeping my feet warm until either work or laptop returns.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2021)

Pepper starts on Saturday and I’m probably going to up pot this this week. 

Peppers and tomatoes under a couple of burple lights a friend gave me, of course you can’t see shit in that light but they are doing ok. LED lighting is new to me this year for seeding I think it will be good once I work out the kinks.


----------



## steve870 (Mar 2, 2021)

Carolina reaper
Ghost chili pepper 
moruga scorpion
Trinidad scorpion

All sprouted in 7 days @ 28 Celcius


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

The real reason I still go into work one day a week. The coffee grounds. The maintenance man was making two pots a day the last six months. As you can see, it's been a while since I dumped them.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

Yesterday was a good transplanting day, thus the need for the coffee ground compost and other amendments for the soil mix I had to do first. 



I did three trays of peppers and tomatoes late yesterday afternoon and last night after supper.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

This afternoon I reworked the raised bed that the flood had messed with. I pulled the weeds, got the bent screws out and put new ones in their place, added 10 gallons of mushroom compost, tilled it in and I'm calling it ready.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 11, 2021)

Everything seems to be growing so far. I'll be transplanting soon. But it should be warm enough to keep everything outside in the greenhouse where I have the room for about 8 trays. Nothing fancy but by the end of the summer most of these small seedlings will be full of tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant. Something came up in every cell except for some of the lettuce but I think some of those seeds were from 2018 or earlier. 







Onions from seed I harvested. Walla Walla and Torpedo Reds. I'm pretty sure they can cross pollinate and since they were growing next to each other and are pollinated by bugs I don't really know what they end up being. 








These are all flowers from seeds I collected last year including a tray of kale. Trailing geraniums, petunia's, and some zinnia's. I only had a 50% germination rate with the zinnia's.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2021)

I have shelling peas coming up. I have them covered for now with some clear plastic. Actually it's just that cheap 1 mm stuff you use to cover the floor when painting but I have a ton of rolls so I just doubled it up. The peas I planted on the side of the house haven't come up yet. I also have some radishes starting to sprout. 








Had to take a peek.








This artichoke sure seems to like being planted in the ground. I have a feeling it's going to get huge. It's growing pretty fast. It's a little ugly right now after a bunch of leaves got smashed down a month ago under the snow. I'm going to mix in some fertilizer I mixed up and add a layer of compost around it today. If I get half a dozen Artichokes I'll be happy.







I need to find a place for this one but I ran out of room a long time ago.


----------



## steve870 (Mar 13, 2021)

Last Peppers came up, tomatoes, eggplant, Brussels sprouts and brocolis, last batch of onions


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m about to up pot some cucumbers.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Yesterday, today and tomorrow are the best above ground days this moon cycle. I planted all the same trays of tomato and peppers from last month, since I burnt most of those up by leaving them in the sun too long on their first day outside. (the Mini Sweet, Hatch and Cayenne were lucky in that they were not big enough to go out, so they are all still cranking along inside. I need to get them outside soon though. We've had some frost on car roofs this week, but not on the ground) 



Also planted a few Homestead, Beefsteak, Heirloom Rainbow Mix, Russian Black Kim and Cherry tomato seeds in cups. I want to plant corn and beans in the ground, and melons too. Haven't got any place ready for the melons, so I might plant them in cups for now. (I do have to watch basketball all day, so that makes finding the time harder)


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m about to up pot some cucumbers. View attachment 4859117


My Armenian cukes are almost ready to go in the ground. The acorn squash are close too. (I didn't get pictures) The other two squash, spaghetti and butternut only have one sprout between the two trays.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m about to up pot some cucumbers. View attachment 4859117


My cucumbers always do better when I wait until June and direct sow in the ground. If I do starts and plant outside at the same time as seeds the seeds always pass up the cucumber starts. But I prefer direct sowing when I can as I don't have the room and lighting for a dozen trays of plants inside. I'm pushing it to the limits right now with 6 trays of vegetable and flower starts. It's still too cold to put them out in the greenhouse. I have a couple of those screw in ceramic heater bulbs I might rig up and section of part of the greenhouse so I can get stuff out there sooner and reclaim my veg tent inside.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> My cucumbers always do better when I wait until June and direct sow in the ground. If I do starts and plant outside at the same time as seeds the seeds always pass up the cucumber starts. But I prefer direct sowing when I can as I don't have the room and lighting for a dozen trays of plants inside. I'm pushing it to the limits right now with 6 trays of vegetable and flower starts. It's still too cold to put them out in the greenhouse. I have a couple of those screw in ceramic heater bulbs I might rig up and section of part of the greenhouse so I can get stuff out there sooner and reclaim my veg tent inside.


i've just got a 4ft t5 for my veggie seeds and I have to keep it on my washer/dryer...no space left. I'm going to direct seed a lot more this year, and growing a lot more leafy greens in general too. I'm also planting some comfrey starts and horsetail for composting, teas, all that good stuff.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

This was from a couple three weeks ago, but I wanted to show what I meant when I said you get a lot of doubles from citrus seeds. A sprout will come out of both sides of a seed.



Most of the time you can swivel them until the seed breaks down the middle. It's easier when both spouts are about the same size.



When there is a big one and little one, it's a little trickier. But I've saved almost all of them so far.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2021)

This will be my first time trying to grow cucumbers but I got the seeds sprouted and potted up and the roots looked so I have high hopes.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> This will be my first time trying to grow cucumbers but I got the seeds sprouted and potted up and the roots looked so I have high hopes.


I might have been putting my seedlings out to early while the ground was still too cold. The seeds were likely better acclimated once they sprouted than the seedlings going from a warmer environment to too cold of soil thus stunting their growth. I've had the same thing happen with peppers. I couldn't wait and planted them too soon causing them to never really recover and poor growth and yield.


----------



## myke (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> This will be my first time trying to grow cucumbers but I got the seeds sprouted and potted up and the roots looked so I have high hopes.


Beware of PM with cucumbers,spray early and often.Ive since given up on them.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2021)

myke said:


> Beware of PM with cucumbers,spray early and often.Ive since given up on them.View attachment 4859243


I used to have issues with PM on cucumbers, squash, pumpkins, roses, etc... Last year I foliar sprayed with potassium silicate and didn't have any issues at all. Might want to give that a try if you decide to grow cukes again.


----------



## myke (Mar 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I used to have issues with PM on cucumbers, squash, pumpkins, roses, etc... Last year I foliar sprayed with potassium silicate and didn't have any issues at all. Might want to give that a try if you decide to grow cukes again.


Spraying only seems to delay it for me.June weather can be very cold and rainy.Canada so its a crap shoot.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2021)

myke said:


> Spraying only seems to delay it for me.June weather can be very cold and rainy.Canada so its a crap shoot.


I'm south of you at 45.5°N. So a different climate for sure.

Sesame oil is also effective in preventing PM and since it's an oil it might provide longer lasting benefits as it won't wash off in the rain as easily as other products. But you have to be careful with it as it can damage leaves if used in too strong of a concentration. It's also an effective insecticide but it will harm beneficial insects as well as the bad ones so I only use it on leafy vegetables like kale and lettuce. I'm washing them off anyway and I use sesame oil in some of my cooking so I don't care if there is any residual left. It's an effective non-toxic to me solution in the garden. But I do use it sparingly so I don't harm any bees or other pollinators.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 21, 2021)

Starting some corn,tomatoes,cucumber,zucchini,peppers,melons.
Heated garage at night with some cheap lights
Greenhouse during the day.still too cold over night to risk them out there.

I spread pounds of DE around and have some cedar boards in the greenhouse as pest prevention


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 21, 2021)

myke said:


> Spraying only seems to delay it for me.June weather can be very cold and rainy.Canada so its a crap shoot.


I can honestly say I’ve sprayed some years and I think it helped,I’m always busy or lazy so I haven’t sprayed in a few years.
I’ve had best luck starting 2-3 varieties and not putting all my eggs in one basket the last couple years.
Even if one or two get PM there’s usually one variety that makes it through safely


----------



## myke (Mar 21, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I can honestly say I’ve sprayed some years and I think it helped,I’m always busy or lazy so I haven’t sprayed in a few years.
> I’ve had best luck starting 2-3 varieties and not putting all my eggs in one basket the last couple years.
> Even if one or two get PM there’s usually one variety that makes it through safely


Yeah but im scared it will get into my indoor garden.
Those domes on your seedlings can come off,as soon as they break surface i remove them.looks good.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 21, 2021)

myke said:


> Yeah but im scared it will get into my indoor garden.
> Those domes on your seedlings can come off,as soon as they break surface i remove them.looks good.


Fair enough thanks I’ll pull em off while in the greenhouse.
Pretty dry in the garage and still a few left to pop so I’ll leave it on overnight in the garage


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> This was from a couple three weeks ago, but I wanted to show what I meant when I said you get a lot of doubles from citrus seeds. A sprout will come out of both sides of a seed.
> 
> View attachment 4859152
> 
> ...


I just got my myer lemon/ ponderosas to take off. Got any lime seeds??


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm south of you at 45.5°N. So a different climate for sure.
> 
> Sesame oil is also effective in preventing PM and since it's an oil it might provide longer lasting benefits as it won't wash off in the rain as easily as other products. But you have to be careful with it as it can damage leaves if used in too strong of a concentration. It's also an effective insecticide but it will harm beneficial insects as well as the bad ones so I only use it on leafy vegetables like kale and lettuce. I'm washing them off anyway and I use sesame oil in some of my cooking so I don't care if there is any residual left. It's an effective non-toxic to me solution in the garden. But I do use it sparingly so I don't harm any bees or other pollinators.


I've seen my lemon trees are never bothered with PM. Even when touching infected cukes. I'm going citrus oil in my attempts this year. LOL. 

Best grows ever to all.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just got my myer lemon/ ponderosas to take off. Got any lime seeds??


No limes. I get a few lemons every year from the BIL. but I haven't had great luck with the seeds sprouting. This year I got two lemons from Sister. She sits with an old couple up in Dalewood, and they have a tree. I messed around and didn't eat the lemons, but they are still in my truck. Since you reminded me, I'll go ahead and plant the seeds today.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Starting some corn,tomatoes,cucumber,zucchini,peppers,melons.
> Heated garage at night with some cheap lightsView attachment 4859290
> Greenhouse during the day.still too cold over night to risk them out there.
> View attachment 4859298
> I spread pounds of DE around and have some cedar boards in the greenhouse as pest preventionView attachment 4859307


Do you use a heat mat on the zucchini?
I haven’t been able to get mine to germinate. I grow crook neck yellow squash every year but for some reason I’m not having any luck with the zucchini.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 22, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Do you use a heat mat on the zucchini?
> I haven’t been able to get mine to germinate. I grow crook neck yellow squash every year but for some reason I’m not having any luck with the zucchini.


I started them in those trays pictured with domes.The corn and zucchini were in my living room for 1.5 days around 22-24c.
And the other tray of tomato’s and things were in the room with my grow tents around 24-28C for 1.5 days.The heat definitely helps.
Around 1.5-2 days most everything sprouted so I moved it into my heated garage under some t5HO and leds,garage is 18-19C.

If it’s a nice day I put in in my greenhouse but today it’s snowing again so they can chill in the garage

-edit- where do you live? I have a short season in Alberta.
I don’t need to start zucchini early in my climate. I got drunk the night I started my garden seeds this year and I forgot zucchini didn’t need a early start and planted anyways.
If you plant seed on may long weekend you’ll get a harvest


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I started them in those trays pictured with domes.The corn and zucchini were in my living room for 1.5 days around 22-24c.
> And the other tray of tomato’s and things were in the room with my grow tents around 24-28C for 1.5 days.The heat definitely helps.
> Around 1.5-2 days most everything sprouted so I moved it into my heated garage under some t5HO and leds,garage is 18-19C.
> 
> If it’s a nice day I put in in my greenhouse but today it’s snowing again so they can chill in the garage


I actually use starter trays with domes inside a mini greenhouse. Start in a westerly window in my living room. Then move it to my deck and heat it with a couple 60 watt incandescent clip lights when around 40F for lows. 

I can grow zuces easily. My issue are cut worms here. Nematodes helped considerably. Still find my blossoms sheared every morning.


----------



## myke (Mar 22, 2021)

Getting drunk and planting seeds is one thing. Labels on them is another. lol


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I actually use starter trays with domes inside a mini greenhouse. Start in a westerly window in my living room. Then move it to my deck and heat it with a couple 60 watt incandescent clip lights when around 40F for lows.
> 
> I can grow zuces easily. My issue are cut worms here. Nematodes helped considerably. Still find my blossoms sheared every morning.


I’ll probably stop bringing my trays in the heated garage the beginning of may maybe a little before depending on the weather.
Goal is to have the garden in may long to avoid frost around here.




myke said:


> Getting drunk and planting seeds is one thing. Labels on them is another. lol


Lol definitely had to double check that everything had the proper labels as they hit the dirt

edit-
My drunk writing hard to read?


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 22, 2021)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.
> 
> So here is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Nice underground grow, great idea. I've had an underground grow for decades. Yours is a bit different


----------



## steve870 (Mar 23, 2021)

what do you guys do against cucumber beetle? i seem to never be able to have good cucumber yields because of them


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2021)

steve870 said:


> what do you guys do against cucumber beetle? i seem to never be able to have good cucumber yields because of them


I wish I could help but I've never had those pests. I just looked them up and I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 23, 2021)

steve870 said:


> what do you guys do against cucumber beetle? i seem to never be able to have good cucumber yields because of them


I’ve never had them either but I can suggest spreading some diatomaceous earth around the cuc’s will kill any bug that walks through it


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 23, 2021)

I always laugh when my local hydro store gives me freebies I’ll never use on my weed, of course I take them if it’s free.
I’ll either give them away to friends or use them in my yard/lawn.
Always makes me think, if you believe the bottles, I’m gonna have the densest terpy-est lawn in the whole neighborhood!

Edit-This line was discontinued due to labeling but I’ll take a free bottle!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I always laugh when my local hydro store gives me freebies I’ll never use on my weed, of course I take them if it’s free.
> I’ll either give them away to friends or use them in my yard/lawn.
> Always makes me think, if you believe the bottles, I’m gonna have the densest terpy-est lawn in the whole neighborhood!
> View attachment 4860885
> Edit-This line was discontinued due to labeling but I’ll take a free bottle!


Yikes! The price tag on that bottle says $79.99. Labeling issue or not. Who the hell pays that for some damn fertilizer? Not me. I don't care if it's a gallon size bottle.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yikes! The price tag on that bottle says $79.99. Labeling issue or not. Who the hell pays that for some damn fertilizer? Not me. I don't care if it's a gallon size bottle.


It's the 420% profit model.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's the 420% profit model.


I want that model!


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I want that model!


I'm sure you can pick up bags from the Chinese pretty cheap. (I know from buying tents that they will put whatever you want on a product. For example my 3F UL Gear tent is branded Meirs) Go down to the Farmer's Co-Op and buy a ton of bulk fertilizer. . . . . . . . .


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm sure you can pick up bags from the Chinese pretty cheap. (I know from buying tents that they will put whatever you want on a product. For example my 3F UL Gear tent is branded Meirs) Go down to the Farmer's Co-Op and buy a ton of bulk fertilizer. . . . . . . . .


I go to the UFA/farmers co-op and grab a couple 55pound bags of alfalfa pellets and spread that over the lawn. $15CAD a bag goes far and it slowly releases.
Grabbed this spreader used for $15 on kijiji and works like a charm


----------



## myke (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah I spread some pellets on my garden 2 weeks ago.Its all fluffed up now.Great deal on the 20kg bags.I think my dog would eat them if I put them on the lawn.LOL.


----------



## steve870 (Mar 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I wish I could help but I've never had those pests. I just looked them up and I'm glad I haven't.


i had tried floating covers but i ended up frying my plants during an heatwave.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Yeah I spread some pellets on my garden 2 weeks ago.Its all fluffed up now.Great deal on the 20kg bags.I think my dog would eat them if I put them on the lawn.LOL.


Lol I have lots of rabbits that visit my yard I imagine I’ll have even more than usual this year.
Rabbit scat is great for lawns too


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 27, 2021)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This thread is a little early, as I don't have anything in the ground yet. But I am getting prep work done. I look forward to seeing everyone's gardens, so please post your pictures here.
> 
> So here is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


I like your subterranean greenhouse! I converted our broken and dirty old hot tub into a similar winter greenhouse. Stays above 80 with lid down when it is down to 40 outside. Wired with lights, and closet damper-rods for on bottom for heat. Doesn’t take much. Great for starts.
I’ll be checking back on your peppers- I also have a little trouble with starts.
Good work!


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

I saw sprouts on the flint corn and beans this morning. Pictures at 11.


----------



## myke (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey guys. How long do you think I can leave these in the plastic starter cubes? Planted March 7. I’d like to not destroy them so I can re plant.There about 4” tall the pots. Thanks


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

myke said:


> Hey guys. How long do you think I can leave these in the plastic starter cubes? Planted March 7. I’d like to not destroy them so I can re plant.There about 4” tall the pots. Thanks


The bigger ones are ready to transplant now. I try to move them up as soon as there is enough roots to hold the soil together. You can make a little jig out of cardboard or plastic to help hold the others in place when you turn them upside down.


----------



## myke (Mar 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> The bigger ones are ready to transplant now. I try to move them up as soon as there is enough roots to hold the soil together. You can make a little jig out of cardboard or plastic to help hold the others in place when you turn them upside down.


Great idea thanks.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

myke said:


> Great idea thanks.


I've learned the hard way. I've dumped a few.

I have a tray with 9 slots of Armenian cukes and 9 spaghetti squash that are going to be a bitch to get out and not scramble the rest of them. I guess I'm going to hold the tray on it's side and pull them out. The 30th and 31st are good transplanting days, so I find out then how ready they are.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 27, 2021)

steve870 said:


> what do you guys do against cucumber beetle? i seem to never be able to have good cucumber yields because of them


Hand pic early am, or row cover.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

Broke out the old kitchen rack and veg lights, the wife did the rest of the work. So far peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers and sunflowers. Love gardening and love it more this year since I can garden wherever we choose in "Our" yard!


----------



## myke (Mar 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Broke out the old kitchen rack and veg lights, the wife did the rest of the work. So far peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers and sunflowers. Love gardening and love it more this year since I can garden wherever we choose in "Our" yard!


Nice. Funny when I bought my house 25 years ago I covered most of the gardens with sod. Now I’m removing sod lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

myke said:


> Nice. Funny when I bought my house 25 years ago I covered most of the gardens with sod. Now I’m removing sod lol.


Things change over time.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

I guess I didn't post any flint corn planting pictures. This was a week or so ago.



I thought I was safe with the sweet corn being so far ahead of the flint, but it looks like there was a little cross pollination. I picked out most of the big yellow seeds that went in the in the ground plot. I didn't try to get all of them when I was planting in the cups.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

I planted Kentucky Wonder pole beans with the corn in the in ground plot. Both beans and corn sprouting today. I'll have to do something. The beans will grow faster than the corn early on. (my camera ate those pictures) Here is the corn in the pots. I'm going to grow this with squash and beans in the same hills, at various locations around the farm. I guess I'll need to build a couple three rain catchers.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

I saw the first two sprouts in the melons today. Both were Crimson Sweets. Nothing on the peppers yet, but the tomatoes are sprouting. The cups as well as the trays. I'll put these in cups in 4-5 days.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

Wife spotted our first pepper sprout today!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm making progress. 

Planted some more strawberries and some lettuce starts yesterday.








I took the plastic off the peas a few days back and they're doing fine.








I seeded the south side of the house with a row of peas, turnips, broccoli raab, and radishes. Everything is coming up. I have to do some thinning. The seeds were so small, my back was hurting, and my knees were on the brick walkway when I planted so I just sprinkled heavily down the row to get it done. Seeds were only $1.99 a pack and I still didn't use them all. I thinned the radishes so far but I'm going to wait for the rest to get bigger.








The Fava beans are starting to bloom.








The peach tree is blooming as well and I saw a bunch of pollinators out yesterday. Thankfully we got some dry days during bloom. If I get a box of peaches I'll be happy. If I get peach leaf curl again this year I'm cutting the tree down. I sprayed all winter long so if that doesn't work I'm throwing in the towel and I'll plant something else. Maybe currants or gooseberries. Some kiwi's would be nice too. But hopefully my spraying regimen will have prevented another recurrence of the dreaded peach leaf curl. 







Overall the garden looks rather rough but it won't be long before it will be lush and full of veggies.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm making progress.
> 
> Planted some more strawberries and some lettuce starts yesterday.
> 
> ...


Low 30's snow/rain here. LOL. Another week at least before no more 20F nights. 

Was wondering if you had any tips on peppers. I get good growth and results. Yet not as well as I hope ever. I grow in a yard blend of compost, top soil, and sand in a clay/loam bed. Any help would be appreciated. 1 week until I start dropping seeds. TY.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Low 30's snow/rain here. LOL. Another week at least before no more 20F nights.
> 
> Was wondering if you had any tips on peppers. I get good growth and results. Yet not as well as I hope ever. I grow in a yard blend of compost, top soil, and sand in a clay/loam bed. Any help would be appreciated. 1 week until I start dropping seeds. TY.


I'm no pepper expert but what really improved my peppers last year was not planting my starts in the ground too early. You really got to wait for the soil to warm up. They don't like cold feet. If you put them in too soon they can get stunted and never recover. That's probably the cause of many gardeners problems with growing peppers in some climate zones. 

You want to be careful with feeding them too much nitrogen as it can make the plants grow big but not produce much fruit. Peppers belong to the Nightshade family as do tomatoes, eggplant, and potatoes so they can be fed the same with a lower N than P&K. A 5-10-10 NPK is recommended by many. But anything that says Tomato will be good for peppers. And wait for that soil temperature to warm up. 60°F is what many recommend.

I only started some Thai, jalapeno, and yellow from seed this year. I might grab a habanero or something else really hot at a local nursery and maybe a cayenne. But I've found that the Thai are my favorite and the jalapeno's get used for cooking. I'm just growing yellow bells I need a green pepper I can just use a yellow before it changes color. And once they change color it's my favorite bell pepper. 

Next year I'm going to grow some Hungarian peppers and make my own paprika.

I still have some thai and habs from last summer in the freezer. They freeze pretty good.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)

I transplanted all my tomato starts into larger pots. 18 to a tray. I'm struggling to keep everything under lights due to lack of room and lighting. But I'm managing. They'll be going out into the greenhouse in a week or two. It sucked outside today. Yesterday I was wearing a t-shirt in the sun and today we had a mini windstorm, rain, and it was cold.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

I got the N dislike figured out. LOL. The cold stunt broke the ice for me. DUH! A schwagg bag here for you if ever in town. Sincere. 

We are growing these and I have 2 ornamental not so fresh peppers stratifying in the crisper. LOL. And too funny. We are wanting to grind some decent paprika as well. 

Let me know if you Chile Chipines seeds any where. are enough to be organic still. A tiny pepper that will get your attention beyond heat. TY.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 29, 2021)

Transferred the corn and zucchini to 4 inch pots today.
Ran out of soil so I’ll do the tomato’s and peppers later in the week, they’re still small anyways.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

Everyone's starts are looking good. I'm sure you guys remember Ruby Fruit. He's down under, so cold weather not an issue for him, but he grew the biggest pepper plants of anyone I know. He planted them in late fall and carried them through the winter indoors, pinching off any blooms that formed.

I've got a long enough growing season I haven't done it. Last year was my first time using a kiddie pool (50 gallons of soil) for one pepper plant. I had done it with tomatoes with good results. My only issue was my support system wasn't as strong as needed. Wind storms did lean the whole thing over. But I made lots of Mammoth Jalapeno off it, all the way up to the first killing frost.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 29, 2021)

Peppers don’t really produce their first year they get better every year after.
Hard for me to do in Canada but I have family friends that always over winter their jalapeños


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Peppers don’t really produce their first year they get better every year after.
> Hard for me to do in Canada but I have family friends that always over winter their jalapeños


Well peppers are perennial plants but are mostly grown as annuals. But you have me thinking. I think I'm going to do a couple in pots and overwinter them inside this year.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 29, 2021)

If I have the room I’ll try to over winter a cayenne and a bell pepper this year.
It’s night and day difference between the harvest the first and second year 


xtsho said:


> Well peppers are perennial plants but are mostly grown as annuals. But you have me thinking. I think I'm going to do a couple in pots and overwinter them inside this year.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> If I have the room I’ll try to over winter a cayenne and a bell pepper this year.
> It’s night and day difference between the harvest the first and second year


I didn't start any cayenne from seed but plan on buying one at a local nursery and is what I am also considering overwintering along with a Thai pepper. Although the Thai seeds I started came from a plant growing next to bells, jalapeno, and habanero so it's possible I end up with something else due to cross pollination. In fact I'm hoping for a surprise or two. We'll find out this summer.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2021)

My first peach tree from seed.......


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4865942
> My first peach tree from seed.......


A few years back one of the wife's friends gave us a bunch of peaches. The old stock from around here, not the big Georgia peaches you see in the stores. I planted all the pits and got lots of sprouts. I planted 6-7 at the pond camp, a like amount at the river camp and a few here on the sandhill. Also gave 5-6 to the BIL. The hurricane got all the ones at the river camp but one. The pond came up and killed all the ones down there. We had a drought and I forgot to water the ones here, so while they didn't die, they almost did. They are from waist to chest high. And the BIL being a chicken man, planted his beside his roster pens. Before he cut them back, they were 15-20 foot tall. So the moral of the story, a little bit of chicken shit is good for peach trees. The BIL's trees produced fruit this year, and I planted a few of those pits, so maybe I'll do better with the f2's.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4865942
> My first peach tree from seed.......


Love trees from seed. Are those damned barberry shrubs in the back ground?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 30, 2021)

Found a new home for our veggies on CL over the weekend! 2x4 gorilla for $150 brand new!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Found a new home for our veggies on CL over the weekend! 2x4 gorilla for $150 brand new!
> 
> View attachment 4866640


Psst. I use one of these in the living room. Wheels right on the deck when good weather. Easily back in if not. I also have a $20 one without wheels. 3 and 4 years on them now. No issues. Cheap but work if a bit gentle. Just an F.Y.I..



https://www.amazon.com/Home-Complete-Greenhouse-4-Tier-Shelves-Grow-Seedlings-Season-Gardening/dp/B01D7GHEES/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=small+greenhouse&qid=1617124228&sr=8-2


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> A few years back one of the wife's friends gave us a bunch of peaches. The old stock from around here, not the big Georgia peaches you see in the stores. I planted all the pits and got lots of sprouts. I planted 6-7 at the pond camp, a like amount at the river camp and a few here on the sandhill. Also gave 5-6 to the BIL. The hurricane got all the


This one is a Georgia peach, I was at a funeral last year a little south of Atlanta and stopped at a road side stand and got 5#’s .



MICHI-CAN said:


> Love trees from seed. Are those damned barberry shrubs in the back ground?


Nah those are Holly.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Bareback said:


> This one is a Georgia peach, I was at a funeral last year a little south of Atlanta and stopped at a road side stand and got 5#’s .
> 
> 
> Nah those are Holly.


Ah. I have 3 bushes out front. Pain in the ass things. Keep the kids from using bedroom windows as after hour doors. Not much fun beyond. LOL.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ah. I have 3 bushes out front. Pain in the ass things. Keep the kids from using bedroom windows as after hour doors. Not much fun beyond. LOL.


Mine are out by the deck, I never really mess with them. I’m not even sure where they came from , probably on clearance or free . I do construction and have brought home most of my landscaping from demo projects, like additions...... dig up the bushes and take them home...... free is good.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Mine are out by the deck, I never really mess with them. I’m not even sure where they came from , probably on clearance or free . I do construction and have brought home most of my landscaping from demo projects, like additions...... dig up the bushes and take them home...... free is good.


Mine are Bar berry shrubs. Thorny mean things. Were overgrown after decades. Trimmed them to find massive dead trunks below 3 feet. LOL. Make great preserves if you got good gloves and better patience. 

I miss my construction days. Amazing the things that end up in dumpsters by too well off to be smart types. LMAO. Be frugal and always recycle or repurpose in my world.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

The low this morning was 37F. There was frost on the roof of my truck. Didn't see any on the ground, but I sprayed water on all the sprouts at sunrise to be on the safe side. I'm sure it will slow them down even if they don't get burned. But we will be back in the 80's in 4-5 days.

On Tuesday and Wednesday I transplanted tomatoes, grapevines, regular grapefruit, pomelo and wc oranges from trays to cups. (and the first four pomelo from cups to pots) Transplanted all the viney stuff from cups to the raised bed at the riverhouse and the garden on the sandhill.

From left to right, raised bed at the end of the back deck: (both pictures) 2 butternut squash, 4 acorn squash, 6 spaghetti squash and 4 Armenian cucumbers.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

Other than the peppers and some of last year's citrus, this is the newly cupped stuff.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 2, 2021)

Petunias, vilolas, amaranth, gonzia, tomatoes, peppers, broccoli, and lettuce. I think that’s it


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 2, 2021)

Everything is up to 4inch pots now.
They spend most the day outside in the greenhouse and the evening in the heated garage until sometime in may.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Going to try to get the midget greenhouse in the house to assemble tomorrow. Looking like a week and we should be beyond frost. 

And my cat is eating everything I have tried to sprout so far indoors. LOL and GRR!


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Going to try to get the midget greenhouse in the house to assemble tomorrow. Looking like a week and we should be beyond frost.
> 
> And my cat is eating everything I have tried to sprout so far indoors. LOL and GRR!


Man my cat got to my cloner last night and destroyed everything! I had some rooting for a friend and needless to say I’m chopping up my plants more tonight lol


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

Much more frost this morning. It was 36F. There was a little frost on the plants at the riverhouse. The grapevines looked the worse. I hosed everything down before the sun got on it. So hopefully most of it will be alright.

But the viney things I had transplanted on the sandhill were covered with frost. I had to use a jug to wash off the frost, as the hose was frozen. (there was a mosquito frozen in the ice in the end of the hose)


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2021)

The tomato, pepper, and eggplant starts are growing really fast. I really like the HO T5 fixture with 6500k bulbs for starting seedlings. It does a good job. Now I need to figure out what to do with 40 tomato plants.  








I moved the flowers and herbs into the greenhouse the other day and replanted a bunch of stuff.







Planted up 4 hanging baskets with trailing geranium and petunia starts. 







I need to get in and clean up the greenhouse. It's a mess.


----------



## myke (Apr 5, 2021)

Still pretty cold here. Tomatoes transplant sitting in my veg room. Will move to my heated garage soon


----------



## HGCC (Apr 7, 2021)

All my stuff is still sprouting, at least a month out from putting them in the ground. Was very lucky and my house came with a sturdy greenhouse, snowed last night and was colder than expected but everything should be alright. 

Does anyone have a good place or suggestions for cheap shade cloth? I used opaque plastic sheeting last year, got the job done but I didn't really like it and redesigned my raised beds so don't think I could get it attached firmly enough.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> All my stuff is still sprouting, at least a month out from putting them in the ground. Was very lucky and my house came with a sturdy greenhouse, snowed last night and was colder than expected but everything should be alright.
> 
> Does anyone have a good place or suggestions for cheap shade cloth? I used opaque plastic sheeting last year, got the job done but I didn't really like it and redesigned my raised beds so don't think I could get it attached firmly enough.


Bulk rolls of landscape fabric are a favorite here. I have been lucky enough to find partial bolts of synthetic fabrics at second hand stores also in the past. Hope you have plenty of airflow in the house. 
Peace.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

I love gardening but vegetables are boring to me, besides, I'm surrounded by Amish and Mennonites......can buy a bushel of veggies for nickels....cheaper to buy...... Now landscaping is a different story.....shrubs, trees,ground cover,rock garden,Zen garden, thistle garden,hostas( I'm a hostaphile), and especially flowers. Dahlia beds bang from early summer till 1st frost......oh yea.......... poppies(which pair very well with Miles Davis)........a real trip to grow. Nice buzz and gardening at this lake is Nirvana. Veggies have no whimsy for me....they don't entertain me...they just sit there......they look bored......I do enjoy giant pumpkins, their a rush and grapes ( live in big time wine region up North).


----------



## HGCC (Apr 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bulk rolls of landscape fabric are a favorite here. I have been lucky enough to find partial bolts of synthetic fabrics at second hand stores also in the past. Hope you have plenty of airflow in the house.
> Peace.


Airflow was why I had to redesign  I wrapped the frame in plastic to try and get stuff in the ground sooner, sort of worked but it was terrible as soon as it warmed up.

Didn't really think about actual fabrics. I was looking at something like this: https://www.gardeners.com/buy/summer-row-covers-garden-fabric/8609573.html?VariationId=P_5637148782

Edit: I did climb inside my plastic cave and closed the flap to hotbox it a bunch of times. Cracked me up.


----------



## WintersBones (Apr 7, 2021)

Getting my starters ready, hoping to start the move out to the greenhouse in a week or two. Going bigger and trying a few new things this year. Adding more flowers and herbs to the mix as well and trying to start some indoor houseplants and mini fruit trees while I'm at it.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I love gardening but *vegetables are boring* to me, besides, I'm surrounded by Amish and Mennonites......can buy a bushel of veggies for nickels....cheaper to buy...... Now landscaping is a different story.....shrubs, trees,ground cover,rock garden,Zen garden, thistle garden,hostas( I'm a hostaphile), and especially flowers. Dahlia beds bang from early summer till 1st frost......oh yea.......... poppies(which pair very well with Miles Davis)........a real trip to grow. Nice buzz and gardening at this lake is Nirvana. Veggies have no whimsy for me....they don't entertain me...they just sit there......they look bored......I do enjoy giant pumpkins, their a rush and grapes ( live in big time wine region up North).


Blasphemy!  

I grow it all. Vegetables, flowers, weed, etc... I have a bunch of hostas and I need to divide them. Dahlia's are awesome. I also like helleborus.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Airflow was why I had to redesign  I wrapped the frame in plastic to try and get stuff in the ground sooner, sort of worked but it was terrible as soon as it warmed up.
> 
> Didn't really think about actual fabrics. I was looking at something like this: https://www.gardeners.com/buy/summer-row-covers-garden-fabric/8609573.html?VariationId=P_5637148782
> 
> Edit: I did climb inside my plastic cave and closed the flap to hotbox it a bunch of times. Cracked me up.


I’ve bought large rolls of weed control fabric at erosion control wholesale. Extremely durable and in large sizes as well. But the link you shared will serve your purpose if you only want small amounts . Commercial use products are simply stronger.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> All my stuff is still sprouting, at least a month out from putting them in the ground. Was very lucky and my house came with a sturdy greenhouse, snowed last night and was colder than expected but everything should be alright.
> 
> Does anyone have a good place or suggestions for cheap shade cloth? I used opaque plastic sheeting last year, got the job done but I didn't really like it and redesigned my raised beds so don't think I could get it attached firmly enough.


When we put in new shadecloth in the greenhouse at work, we bought it from Agro Supply or some such. I think they were a company that supplied tomato farmers. They had a store over in Quincy. Google is your best friend.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> I grow it all. Vegetables, flowers, weed, etc... I have a bunch of hostas and I need to divide them. Dahlia's are awesome. I also like helleborus.


Those dahlia beds are great for my girls...people so busy looking at all the beautiful flowers.......what pot plant? It's perfect timing, both go right into fall...peak together.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Those dahlia beds are great for my girls...people so busy looking at all the beautiful flowers.......what pot plant? It's perfect timing, both go right into fall...peak together.


Probably nothing compared to your Dahlia beds but these girls sure make for some nice scenery.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Those dahlia beds are great for my girls...people so busy looking at all the beautiful flowers.......what pot plant? It's perfect timing, both go right into fall...peak together.


Start your dahlias indoors a few months before you bed them. Take cuttings galore until then. None unless they survived winter here. LOL. changing to more native beneficials this year. 6' with 10" blooms is easy in MI if you begin far in advance. Here is a small sample from 2 summers ago. LOL. 

One loves growing period. Or not a grower. Just another hobby when landscaping only. 

Peace all.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Start your dahlias indoors a few months before you bed them. Take cuttings galore until then. None unless they survived winter here. LOL. changing to more native beneficials this year. 6' with 10" blooms is easy in MI if you begin far in advance. Here is a small sample from 2 summers ago. LOL.
> 
> One loves growing period. Or not a grower. Just another hobby when landscaping only.
> 
> ...


I never even thought about Dahlia cuttings but after my ten minute google research it's definitely something I will be doing for next year. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I never even thought about Dahlia cuttings but after my ten minute google research it's definitely something I will be doing for next year. Thanks for the tip!


I'm poor and cheap. And I had a thing for cloning by all means "propagating". Amazing the things plants can do. 

Glad we don't grow mini me's from cuttings. I'd be everywhere. LMAO. 

Cut away. Easier than hemp for sure.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Start your dahlias indoors a few months before you bed them. Take cuttings galore until then. None unless they survived winter here. LOL. changing to more native beneficials this year. 6' with 10" blooms is easy in MI if you begin far in advance. Here is a small sample from 2 summers ago. LOL.
> 
> One loves growing period. Or not a grower. Just another hobby when landscaping only.
> 
> ...


I'm in Upstate,,,,,,mighty cold........gotta dig them up...no big deal.....lots of bang for the buck. Got my cooking, I'll be ready. I grew the bed in my front yard, plain sight.....so many compliments on the flowers....not my beautiful sativas.......a wonderful mix. I like the pon-poms also......so trippy. Thanks for input and advice. If ya do poppies have boatloads of respect......,.ya don't wanna " ride that Dragon ".......never,ever,ever go over 3 days unless you enjoy the Devil's pitchfork in your ass. Be safe, have a blast...no time to waste.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

A polgies fellow tellurians for not sticking to subject......very rude of me........can't help myself. Everything seems to circle around those naughty girls...........a passion


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm in Upstate,,,,,,mighty cold........gotta dig them up...no big deal.....lots of bang for the buck. Got my cooking, I'll be ready. I grew the bed in my front yard, plain sight.....so many compliments on the flowers....not my beautiful sativas.......a wonderful mix. I like the pon-poms also......so trippy. Thanks for input and advice. If ya do poppies have boatloads of respect......,.ya don't wanna " ride that Dragon ".......never,ever,ever go over 3 days unless you enjoy the Devil's pitchfork in your ass. Be safe, have a blast...no time to waste.


U.P. for my youth. Pursuit of shiny things and shinier girls trapped me with the trolls. LOL. 

We get killer light in winter with snow refraction and reflection. And most plants will germ and start in 9 hours of sun and a few more artificial. Get creative. And I did harvest tubers and bulbs every fall for years. I quit. Have some Asian fragrant lillies and damn gladiolas that just keep coming back regardless of winter. And found active dahlia tubers top dressing my front flower beds. Who knows. I have some genetics of value after all. LOL.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Probably nothing compared to your Dahlia beds but these girls sure make for some nice scenery.


Ain't they the shit......we've grown monster beds........they are a real rush......they give and give till frost.......talk about bang for the buck.......like feeding birds........pom-pons also trip me out. Great bed, the massive heads, contrast and great,practical spacing.....the lush background plants and baskets...............


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

I picked up a six pack of Better Boy tomatoes when I got the wife's Native Azalea last week. Got them all in the ground yesterday. Pictures of bushes didn't do good. Will take another later on.



I put some of the flint Indian corn in the new bed. I'm going to plant squash and beans in same bed for the three sisters.



I did the rest of the tray of corn down at the pond. Still a bunch to find homes for. Also put four of the Mammoth Jalapeno in the pepper pit on the sandhill.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

I did find one halfway decent picture of the new bushes. I planted them on the highest point on the riverbank. It got a few inches deep here in the big flood last year. So if they can get a year or two of growth before the next big flood, I think they will be alright.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

I messed up planting corn and beans at the same time. Still going to be a cluster fuck, but I did get some infrastructure in place for the beans to climb. This is the same bed I planted the corn in last year. Not the greatest sun in the world, but does a great job of blocking the view of my under the house hangout from across the river.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Start your dahlias indoors a few months before you bed them. Take cuttings galore until then. None unless they survived winter here. LOL. changing to more native beneficials this year. 6' with 10" blooms is easy in MI if you begin far in advance. Here is a small sample from 2 summers ago. LOL.
> 
> One loves growing period. Or not a grower. Just another hobby when landscaping only.
> 
> ...


My tubers keep multiplying big time, I really don't need anymore.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My tubers keep multiplying big time, I really don't need anymore.


I bought 6. $4 each. Cut dozens from it the first spring. And I had massive tubers come fall. Was just offering an easy expansion to start. Not next spring. LOL. Hope your day is better than desired.
Peace.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I bought 6. $4 each. Cut dozens from it the first spring. And I had massive tubers come fall. Was just offering an easy expansion to start. Not next spring. LOL. Hope your day is better than desired.
> Peace.


Took your advice...thanks...can't believe I haven't done that.....my queen is out potting them up! Just started this pairing recently. So many flowers shit the bed after short bloom periods. I've used Zinnia beds also for shorter strains or staked down plants, pretty good coverage....however not practical to pot up early...thousands of seeds sown. Ain't this hobby/passion the " shit ". It impacts me like a great painting...living art. Is that a snake fish? We got on my lake, the monster muskies, but it's known for bass. ( caught 10 lb small mouth).Now....... I want a f'ing silver mountain too!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Man I am in trouble. Season is upon me. I am still unable to do real labor for long. I repaired the wind damage on the greenhouse and added more anchors. Got the front flower beds and one on the side of the house broken and fertilized. My greenhouse is a jungle. Seriously. I think I can start far earlier. But I have a 10x20 section that needs weeding and a roto till to 4-6". I need some volunteer labor that I can gift for helping. All my friends kids have kids now. What to do?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Man I am in trouble. Season is upon me. I am still unable to do real labor for long. I repaired the wind damage on the greenhouse and added more anchors. Got the front flower beds and one on the side of the house broken and fertilized. My greenhouse is a jungle. Seriously. I think I can start far earlier. But I have a 10x20 section that needs weeding and a roto till to 4-6". I need some volunteer labor that I can gift for helping. All my friends kids have kids now. What to do?


Make your own kids, free labor lol


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 11, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Make your own kids, free labor lol


Yeah and much like gardening, if you didnt plan ahead, you are going to be waiting for a whiilllllle.


----------



## myke (Apr 11, 2021)

Need a little help with my tomatoes. Leaves curling up like theirs too much light. There under 3 48 W strip lights so not powerful. Soil is promix that’s been amended with Gaia 444. Soil was cooked for over a month. Fed straight water. Thanks


----------



## myke (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh edit that. Soil was mixed 50/50 with promix /444. And some of my super soil. So 40/40/20 peat perlite ewc. Alfalfa kelp frass rock dust domo lime etc...


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Man I am in trouble. Season is upon me. I am still unable to do real labor for long. I repaired the wind damage on the greenhouse and added more anchors. Got the front flower beds and one on the side of the house broken and fertilized. My greenhouse is a jungle. Seriously. I think I can start far earlier. But I have a 10x20 section that needs weeding and a roto till to 4-6". I need some volunteer labor that I can gift for helping. All my friends kids have kids now. What to do?


I can relate. I've been trying to get my flint Indian corn transplanted the last couple three days. I started way too much, now I'm sticking it anywhere I can make a spot. I still haven't cut up the sandhill garden and good above ground days are just around the corner. Then late yesterday I ran down to the riverhouse after our big storm. A huge hickory tree came down and missed my sprouts in cups by two feet. (it came down right where the swing frame had been setting for months. Glad I moved it over to the bean and corn patch a few days ago) Two cedar trees came down next to the river by the gen-deck, and one of them fell on my peppers. Broke one cage, but all the plants should straighten back up with time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Oh edit that. Soil was mixed 50/50 with promix /444. And some of my super soil. So 40/40/20 peat perlite ewc. Alfalfa kelp frass rock dust domo lime etc...


I don't think that soil mix would be too hot. I use the same soil for tomatoes and weed. ie, my Adult Tomato mix.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Make your own kids, free labor lol


Nothing is free...... ^^^^^^....... best example ever.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Nothing is free...... ^^^^^^....... best example ever.


When I first met my wife, she was keeping her nephew. Somehow I thought he was her kid, and I stayed away for months on those grounds alone. I've had a good deal of luck in life, but I still say the biggest reason we are comfortable and so many of our peers are neck deep in debt is the fact we are childless.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> When I first met my wife, she was keeping her nephew. Somehow I thought he was her kid, and I stayed away for months on those grounds alone. I've had a good deal of luck in life, but I still say the biggest reason we are comfortable and so many of our peers are neck deep in debt is the fact we are childless.


I love my kids..... I could have paid for a dozen houses with what I have invested in each one.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2021)

I got ten tomatoes transplanted into their final garden spot yesterday. And I’m hoping to transplant some cucumbers tomorrow. The wife got her second shot today so I’m staying home with her tomorrow.....you know to keep an eye on her...... but also because the weather is to nice to work lol.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 12, 2021)

I envy you guys that can plant out tomatoes already! I have another month minimum to wait before it's safe here. My garlic all came up though, I've got a 4x10 foot bed just packed with it. Was worried because there was a HARD freeze just a week after planting, and it's not all that deep, and I didn't mulch it like I usually do. I thought it would be a wash, but instead it's like 100% germination, pretty stoked about that. Last year I grew tomatillos and "ground cherries"-the ground cherries were awesome, crispy like grapes and tasted like pineapple, but earwigs decided to crawl in every single husk, and the husks protected them from the neem and spinosad. This year I'm growing out 3 kinds of tomatoes, plus something called "litchi tomatoes" and Chichiquelites, aka "garden huckleberries." I'm working my way through all the weird tomato family berries, they've all been surprisingly worthwhile so far.


----------



## El Verdugo (Apr 12, 2021)

Got lemon cucumbers, 2 types of cantelopes,thai chilis and ghost peppers sprouted... going to put the chilis and cucs in the same type sip i use for the girls!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Need a little help with my tomatoes. Leaves curling up like theirs too much light. There under 3 48 W strip lights so not powerful. Soil is promix that’s been amended with Gaia 444. Soil was cooked for over a month. Fed straight water. Thanks View attachment 4876192View attachment 4876193View attachment 4876194


Could be from a variety of things.









Tomato Leaf Curl (David Trinklein)







ipm.missouri.edu


----------



## myke (Apr 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Could be from a variety of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,I sprayed them as two of those are store bought so they all got sprayed.Add too much light and over water this is what you get.Thanks, seems weed is easier to grow lol.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes,I sprayed them as two of those are store bought so they all got sprayed.Add too much light and over water this is what you get.Thanks, *seems weed is easier to grow lol.*


It is


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I envy you guys that can plant out tomatoes already! I have another month minimum to wait before it's safe here. My garlic all came up though, I've got a 4x10 foot bed just packed with it. Was worried because there was a HARD freeze just a week after planting, and it's not all that deep, and I didn't mulch it like I usually do. I thought it would be a wash, but instead it's like 100% germination, pretty stoked about that. Last year I grew tomatillos and "ground cherries"-the ground cherries were awesome, crispy like grapes and tasted like pineapple, but earwigs decided to crawl in every single husk, and the husks protected them from the neem and spinosad. This year I'm growing out 3 kinds of tomatoes, plus something called "litchi tomatoes" and Chichiquelites, aka "garden huckleberries." I'm working my way through all the weird tomato family berries, they've all been surprisingly worthwhile so far.


I can't plant yet either.

I'm still debating on whether I should put my tomato and pepper starts out in the unheated greenhouse. The stores have starts that are outside but it's still dipping into the low 40's here at night. We are going to be having great daytime temps but they drop of significantly at night. Another reason to build my sealed greenhouse complete with power for heat. I can get my starts out of the house sooner.

That still won't address where I'm planting 40 tomato plants with just a 4 x 10 raised bed planned for tomatoes. 

My starts look better than the stuff they had for $2.99 in the same size nursery pots at the store I saw the other day. Some are even starting to flower. Gotta pinch those early ones off. 

















I'm going to wait another week before they go out in the greenhouse. They won't go into the ground until mid to late May. Depending on the weather. It's looking good for the next week at least. Just those cold night temps keeping me from doing what I want.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I can't plant yet either.
> 
> I'm still debating on whether I should put my tomato and pepper starts out in the unheated greenhouse. The stores have starts that are outside but it's still dipping into the low 40's here at night. We are going to be having great daytime temps but they drop of significantly at night. Another reason to build my sealed greenhouse complete with power for heat. I can get my starts out of the house sooner.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda glad I couldn't get my starts going yet. Another week of cold here. My poor lemon trees rolled over and tried to hide from the sun after a 43F night. 

I got started though. POS greenhouse got some band aids and 4 more anchors. What a mess in there. Almost 3 foot fox mint. And huge clover shrubs. Fun fun. Got good dirt. 

Started sunflowers, milk weed and 2 types of beets. I need to get functionally mobile soon. I feel like I'm living in a studio apartment again. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Make your own kids, free labor lol


Almost 17 years with one. And a boy. I won the lotto. But ha ha ha. Kids today.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I love my kids..... I could have paid for a dozen houses with what I have invested in each one.


As if we ever quit. LOL. Just hope the dividends come visit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes,I sprayed them as two of those are store bought so they all got sprayed.Add too much light and over water this is what you get.Thanks, seems weed is easier to grow lol.


May just be me or my dirt. But I get that with low N and calcium with my in ground tomatoes. And again harder than hemp. My fix was bone meal and organic nitrogen. Maters are greedy plants.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> May just be me or my dirt. But I get that with low N and calcium with my in ground tomatoes. And again harder than hemp. My fix was bone meal and organic nitrogen. Maters are greedy plants.


Im just starting veggies for this summer, ill remember to keep this in mind.


----------



## myke (Apr 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> May just be me or my dirt. But I get that with low N and calcium with my in ground tomatoes. And again harder than hemp. My fix was bone meal and organic nitrogen. Maters are greedy plants.


Ive left room for more soil in the pots,Ill fill them with my hotter mix.Last year was just promix and some store bought compost.They needed food soon after ended up bottle feeding.Hope this year I can go water only with top dress.


----------



## El Verdugo (Apr 13, 2021)

myke said:


> Ive left room for more soil in the pots,Ill fill them with my hotter mix.Last year was just promix and some store bought compost.They needed food soon after ended up bottle feeding.Hope this year I can go water only with top dress.


Jobes organic food spikes work great also IMO


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2021)

Some of the tomatoes from Sunday. And just one of the cucumbers from this morning, actually got six in before throwing in the towel and going fishing. 

Supper was so good.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 13, 2021)

Almost every is up to final 5.5inch pots.
Need to go buy another 15 tomorrow 
I’m outta lights just using whatever’s lying around now
Some mixed flowers for bees,hummingbirds and butterflies


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

A few days back I put some of the flint Indian corn in the kiddie pool (that had one Mammoth Jalapeno last year). 



Also got 4 MJ in one of the pepper patches. These were the runts from the ones I planted in the winter. The six best are in a bed at the riverhouse.



On a side note, it is possible to get 7 large bags of leaves into a Camry and still see the road (for the most part).


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2021)

Everything is in the greenhouse. I've been waiting to put them out and now that the night temps are going to be in the upper 40's I think I'm safe.







I've been having a hard time working outside in the garden due to the extremely high pollen count. The back of my yard is Douglas Fir trees and they're dumping pollen. I inhaled a bunch the other day while outside working and now my eyes feel like they have sand in them, my nose won't stop running, and I feel miserable.







It was yellow clouds of pollen. It literally coated the lenses of my glasses. You can see it dumping off the trees.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Everything is in the greenhouse. I've been waiting to put them out and now that the night temps are going to be in the upper 40's I think I'm safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green everything soon here from tree pollen. I'm finding more positives to these face masks than expected. LOL. Allergies blow.


----------



## steve870 (Apr 16, 2021)

Finished transplantation from multicell trays 
I put everything under my vivosun 600w mh


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Apr 16, 2021)

Swiss card inside a flour pastry. Really tasty and makes for an excellent quick meal. In italy, called biet cavicioni.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 16, 2021)

Picked up 1 1/2 yards of soil for our raised bed plants today. Experimenting with growing in coffee bags, thinking potatoes, strawberries and a few greens. Tomorrow I'll been humping a wheelbarrow for a few hours moving it and some stone for our strawberry hill.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

Today, tomorrow and Monday are the best above ground days this moon cycle. So. . . . . . . .This morning I planted 2 trays of pink grapefruit seeds, 2 trays of wc oranges, 1 tray of Freida grapefruit and 1 tray of pomelo. Planted blue lake green-beans in trench with flint indian corn (on the house side), crookneck squash on river side, and zukes between the hills of corn.

I've got a few trays from my fall plantings with missing labels. I still have tons of citrus seeds, so most likely will plant them and hope if any old seeds sprout I'll be able to figure it out. Might do more tomato and peppers in like trays. Only one cayenne and one hatch that need transplanting before I can reuse those trays.

Rain is threatening, so I'm going to take a raincheck on my afternoon nap for now, and get back down there. (also have F1 practice and quali that I need to find time for before tomorrow's GP)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today, tomorrow and Monday are the best above ground days this moon cycle. So. . . . . . . .This morning I planted 2 trays of pink grapefruit seeds, 2 trays of wc oranges, 1 tray of Freida grapefruit and 1 tray of pomelo. Planted blue lake green-beans in trench with flint indian corn (on the house side), crookneck squash on river side, and zukes between the hills of corn.
> 
> I've got a few trays from my fall plantings with missing labels. I still have tons of citrus seeds, so most likely will plant them and hope if any old seeds sprout I'll be able to figure it out. Might do more tomato and peppers in like trays. Only one cayenne and one hatch that need transplanting before I can reuse those trays.
> 
> Rain is threatening, so I'm going to take a raincheck on my afternoon nap for now, and get back down there. (also have F1 practice and quali that I need to find time for before tomorrow's GP)


Nice and a motivational, "You go boy." 

My limited starters are jumping up. No room in the house for the greenhouse. Grr! Lemon tree got too big over winter. Need to start topping and balancing soon. Looking at 20's the middle of the week. 

F1? I assume virtual. Got to try to drive an indy light once. Stalled it repeatedly. Then stucco'ed my drawers after a few laps. What a rush. I'll stick to shifter carts. 

Best wishes and a better day to all.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm glad I got started early. It paid off this year. Were supposed to be breaking a temperature record today. Some years work out better than others. I just hope we don't get a late blast of cold.

Some lettuce growing next to the strawberries.







Garlic, onions, and Fava beans.







From top to bottom. Peas, turnips, broccoli raab, radishes. I should be harvesting radishes in about ten days. Going to plant a bunch more today. The brocolli raab and radishes are rather close but once I harvest the radishes there will be more room and I won't replant in that location.







I have two beds of peas like this one. I'm going to put some string up for them to grow on later today.







The Tayberries and Raspberries are looking good and the pear tree is in full bloom.







My winter spraying seems to have prevented peach leaf curl on my peach tree for the most part. I did find a couple leaves so I cut those branches back significantly and disposed of them in the compost bin that gets picked up. It's done flowering but I can see where there will be peaches from the flowers that didn't drop completely. If I get a couple dozen I'll be happy. It should be loaded but I've neglected the tree. 







It's not much but it's mine. I'm actually amazed at the amount of food you can produce from a small garden. It looks a little rough right now but in a month or two it will be a jungle.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm glad I got started early. It paid off this year. Were supposed to be breaking a temperature record today. Some years work out better than others. I just hope we don't get a late blast of cold.
> 
> Some lettuce growing next to the strawberries.
> 
> ...


My meager offerings to date. A broken rib is far worse than the many I cracked. I'll get my beets though. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

I almost planted root veggies a couple weeks ago I’m glad I didn’t because 30’ and snow this week


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I almost planted root veggies a couple weeks ago I’m glad I didn’t because 30’ and snow this week


We're supposed to be breaking a high temperature record today.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> We're supposed to be breaking a high temperature record today.


We’ve had really mild winters the last couple years I’m pretty sure I would already be planting by now. Not this year


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> We’ve had really mild winters the last couple years I’m pretty sure I would already be planting by now. Not this year


I know. The climate is getting crazy with the weather patterns. Mother Nature is sipping the hooch and is out of control.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know. The climate is getting crazy with the weather patterns. Mother Nature is sipping the hooch and is out of control.


I like to think she is eradicating our cancerous species to tolerable levels. Sad. But we seem unable of restraint or cohabitation as a civilization en masse.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Y’all heard about the scopex experiment? They want to spray particles into the atmosphere to reflect the sunlight cooling the planet. It just doesn’t sound like a good idea to me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm glad I got started early. It paid off this year. Were supposed to be breaking a temperature record today. Some years work out better than others. I just hope we don't get a late blast of cold.
> 
> Some lettuce growing next to the strawberries.
> 
> ...


 Do those berries produce the first year? And how far do they creep. Had my grandmothers. 2nd year before fruit. And invasive beyond belief. Best I've ever had. But what is a determinate of small sweet fruit size.? TY. Too lazy and distracted to look ATM.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Do those berries produce the first year? And how far do they creep. Had my grandmothers. 2nd year before fruit. And invasive beyond belief. Best I've ever had. But what is a determinate of small sweet fruit size.? TY. Too lazy and distracted to look ATM.


They will produce a small amount. You're supposed to pluck the flowers the first year as it's supposed to promote better growth for a larger yield the next year. 

I have both Hoods and Seascape. The Hoods are June bearing and only produce one crop early season but they are a really good berry. The Seascapes are Everbearing and will produce berries all season long.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They will produce a small amount. You're supposed to pluck the flowers the first year as it's supposed to promote better growth for a larger yield the next year.
> 
> I have both Hoods and Seascape. The Hoods are June bearing and only produce one crop early season but they are a really good berry. The Seascapes are Everbearing and will produce berries all season long.


TY. Limited space and poor lay outs plague me. More thoughts and info for the build down the road. My grandmas were unknown. Went from a few dozen relocations to an entire 25x40' area the next year. A shamed. Berries were delicious. Had to eliminate. And condos on the stock now. GR!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 17, 2021)

10 hours in the yard today. Beds are built are have been filled. Now I eat, smoke and pass out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 10 hours in the yard today. Beds are built are have been filled. Now I eat, smoke and pass out.


Sleep tight and rest well. I'll be in my drive at 8 AM awaiting my landscape beautification as shown. Nice. Sleep well.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . F1? I assume virtual. Got to try to drive an indy light once. Stalled it repeatedly. Then stucco'ed my drawers after a few laps. What a rush. I'll stick to shifter carts.
> 
> Best wishes and a better day to all.


I'm just watching on the TV. This is the 2nd weekend of the new Formula 1 season. ESPN bought the American rights. They broadcast the Sky Sport feed. It's much better coverage than the old three man Speed Channel crew who were always in Charlotte with one man actually at the track. The Sky crew is 10-12 deep, but they all speak English. It takes some getting used to that. 

I have my DVR set to record all of it. On Friday there is P1 (practice) and P2, then on Saturday P3 and Quali and the Grand Prix on Sunday. Due to covid scheduling they are in Emilia. Just the 2nd time in the last 15 years or so.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My meager offerings to date. A broken rib is far worse than the many I cracked. I'll get my beets though. LOL.


I feel for you. I've never broken one, but pulled the muscle loose from a rib with a really big cough. I learned how not to cough after that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm just watching on the TV. This is the 2nd weekend of the new Formula 1 season. ESPN bought the American rights. They broadcast the Sky Sport feed. It's much better coverage than the old three man Speed Channel crew who were always in Charlotte with one man actually at the track. The Sky crew is 10-12 deep, but they all speak English. It takes some getting used to that.
> 
> I have my DVR set to record all of it. On Friday there is P1 (practice) and P2, then on Saturday P3 and Quali and the Grand Prix on Sunday. Due to covid scheduling they are in Emilia. Just the 2nd time in the last 15 years or so.


No disrespect by any means. I lived go fast. Stupid me. It hurts now. And I cut the cable. Antenna here. Watched F1, Outlaw sprints and superbikes on road. LOL. 

Maniacs aboard!


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know. The climate is getting crazy with the weather patterns. Mother Nature is sipping the hooch and is out of control.


The last three winters I have grown a spring crop. I've lost plants every year to cold, but this year was crazy. We had 17 frosts before Christmas and it's 2-3 most years. I lost all my round one plants, and had to keep round two under glass/gas lantern way longer than I'm comfortable with. Then we had two huge sand storms. Not sure if sand in flowers lead to the grey rot, but I had it in spades this year. I saved about 1/3 of the crop. I would love to get out of the Cultivare de Gorille business.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> The last three winters I have grown a spring crop. I've lost plants every year to cold, but this year was crazy. We had 17 frosts before Christmas and it's 2-3 most years. I lost all my round one plants, and had to keep round two under glass/gas lantern way longer than I'm comfortable with. Then we had two huge sand storms. Not sure if sand in flowers lead to the grey rot, but I had it in spades this year. I saved about 1/3 of the crop. I would love to get out of the Cultivare de Gorille business.


I'm 2 weeks behind this year. And how about them food prices? Crazy stuff.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No disrespect by any means. I lived go fast. Stupid me. It hurts now. And I cut the cable. Antenna here. Watched F1, Outlaw sprints and superbikes on road. LOL.
> 
> Maniacs aboard!


I raced trail bikes when I was a kid. Just with the kids in the neighborhood. We built a little track with a couple of jumps. But yea, my bones don't let me do anything in a hurry anymore. I guess that is why walking is my most active sport. Speaking of which, judging from the radar, it looked like I had about an hour and a half break in the rain. I turned out to be about an hour, but I had my frog toggs poncho with me. I got in my 3-4 miles early tonight. Did get passed by two cars due to the early start.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> I raced trail bikes when I was a kid. Just with the kids in the neighborhood. We built a little track with a couple of jumps. But yea, my bones don't let me do anything in a hurry anymore. I guess that is why walking is my most active sport. Speaking of which, judging from the radar, it looked like I had about an hour and a half break in the rain. I turned out to be about an hour, but I had my frog toggs poncho with me. I got in my 3-4 miles early tonight. Did get passed by two cars due to the early start.


Oddly I laugh as I get passed now. No rush and my little sleeper Jetta will get me points I have not had in over 30 years. 160mph speedo is no joke. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Back to plants if any are watching. My Milkweed is not sprouting. No idea. And my sad LED improv till the wife lets me put hooks in the ceiling. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Back to plants if any are watching. My Milkweed is not sprouting. No idea. And my sad LED improv till the wife lets me put hooks in the ceiling. LOL.View attachment 4881700


Milkweed can take some time to sprout.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 18, 2021)

Another busy weekend. Friday picked up 1.5 yards of soil after work. Saturday built and filled 5 raised beds and moved most of soil. Today I finished unloading the last of the soil filling a 40 gallon can, 4 15 gallon poly pots and 7 burlap bags all after giving few wheelbarrows out to the neighbors, pays to buy in bulk. After that my wife and I received our first doses of vaccine and then spent time with her family in the country.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2021)

Milkweed is up. 3 days longer than expected. Cheap 80's widows give off a cold draft. 
Snowed this morning. An inch or so tomorrow. And about 60% of my lilies are above ground. Glad I have a few rolls of fabric just in storage. Less loss of money than the bulbs. 
I am trying to creatively remove chipmunks alive here. Got several in live traps for relocation last year. Then they got smart. Any ideas? Wish them no harm. Even now that I have to replace the drive way and some siding on the garage. Damn critters.


----------



## injinji (Apr 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . Cheap 80's widows give off a cold draft. . . . . . .


I'm not saying I will never get close to an 80's widow. (after all I'm 60 now, and my wife will not live forever) But if I do, she is going to be rich and hot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm not saying I will never get close to an 80's widow. (after all I'm 60 now, and my wife will not live forever) But if I do, she is going to be rich and hot.


4 ways would be a one way ticket these days. Not sure why I looked through as many as I did. 

The wife still hasn't allowed hooks in the ceiling. I'm stuck with a mini set up. Have to pull 2 more lights out. Just hang one more on the frame and one from the ceiling. Hopefully. But the stretch is stopped. Over 100 sprouts up and another tray loaded this morning. 

Snow missed us. Still in the 30's for highs. Best wishes to the fruit and berry folks.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 4 ways would be a one way ticket these days. Not sure why I looked through as many as I did.
> 
> The wife still hasn't allowed hooks in the ceiling. I'm stuck with a mini set up. Have to pull 2 more lights out. Just hang one more on the frame and one from the ceiling. Hopefully. But the stretch is stopped. Over 100 sprouts up and another tray loaded this morning.
> 
> Snow missed us. Still in the 30's for highs. Best wishes to the fruit and berry folks. View attachment 4883242View attachment 4883243


Damn you guys are getting hit with some cold temps. We were in the 80's the other day. But it's going to cool down some and the rain is coming back which we need. I've been having to water my yard already. Running the sprinklers because it's so dry. I sure hope we get a ton of rain because there's already been a few small brush fires they put out quickly. If things don't change quick last years fires are going to be nothing compared to what might be on the way. I'm dreading the possibility of another summer with the sun blocked by all the smoke in the air. Even where I live if conditions are right and a fire starts the winds could turn my neighborhood into an inferno. 

Last year sucked. So many people lost everything. Lives, property, livestock.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn you guys are getting hit with some cold temps. We were in the 80's the other day. But it's going to cool down some and the rain is coming back which we need. I've been having to water my yard already. Running the sprinklers because it's so dry. I sure hope we get a ton of rain because there's already been a few small brush fires they put out quickly. If things don't change quick last years fires are going to be nothing compared to what might be on the way. I'm dreading the possibility of another summer with the sun blocked by all the smoke in the air. Even where I live if conditions are right and a fire starts the winds could turn my neighborhood into an inferno.
> 
> Last year sucked. So many people lost everything. Lives, property, livestock.


Watering here as well. Can't burn my yard debris yet. My fingers are crossed for us all.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

3 trays of tomatoes, peppers, and a few eggplants
4 trays of flowers
1 tray of herbs
1 tray of onions half of which have been planted in the ground

I have the kale starts planted in the ground. I should be pulling radishes in a week. Beets are popping up from direct sown seeds. I have some overwintered radishes that I'm letting go to seed as well as a couple turnips and some old kale plants. I'm obsessed with collecting my own seeds. I just hate paying for something I don't have to regardless of how inexpensive it might be. Seeds are cheap but free is better. The radish seeds could be surprising as there's Scarlet Globe and White Icicle growing next to each other and they will cross pollinate. The good thing about radishes is they grow so fast that I'll get a chance to grow some of the seeds I harvest this season.

The peas, turnips, brocolli raab, and radishes on the side of the house are growing like crazy with the nice weather we've been having. But rain in the forecast starting this weekend which we desperately need.

This is just one side of the greenhouse. I use the shelves on the other side for storage. But I think one side is all I need for starts. My yard is going to be an explosion of color from all the flowers I'll be planting. I keep bumping it up a notch every year.








While outside on the patio transplanting a houseplant I noticed this very pleasant smell. Then I realized the Lilac is in full bloom.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 3 trays of tomatoes, peppers, and a few eggplants
> 4 trays of flowers
> 1 tray of herbs
> 1 tray of onions half of which have been planted in the ground
> ...


Looking good. I'm going to try to trick the wife into letting me put the raised bed from the greenhouse in the middle of the yard we still have. Not much to start. 4 girl plants take over my 20x10. Following you and looking into stainless commercial wire racks for kitchen use. Second year here in a house. Lot to learn still. 

TY for the ideas and incentives you provide. As I watch snowflakes out the picture window. And tend to my already overboard starts.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

I got a few more things planted on Monday. Spent all that morning getting a small plot in the sandhill garden plowed and then 10 minutes after lunch planting the sweet corn. I will bring the tractor back from the riverhouse for the main section for sure. I earned a very nice palm blister from the push plows.

At the riverhouse Monday about dark thirty, I extended the bed by the gen deck and added crook neck squash on the house side of the flint corn, then purple green beans and okra on the river side. Did more okra and sunflowers in trays. Also the peppers I had left in the freezer the day before. Hatch, hab, mammoth jalapeno, cali wonder bell and cayenne.

And I bought a Cherokee Purple tomato in town today. My seedlings are being seedlings too long.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I got a few more things planted on Monday. Spent all that morning getting a small plot in the sandhill garden plowed and then 10 minutes after lunch planting the sweet corn. I will bring the tractor back from the riverhouse for the main section for sure. I earned a very nice palm blister from the push plows.
> 
> At the riverhouse Monday about dark thirty, I extended the bed by the gen deck and added crook neck squash on the house side of the flint corn, then purple green beans and okra on the river side. Did more okra and sunflowers in trays. Also the peppers I had left in the freezer the day before. Hatch, hab, mammoth jalapeno, cali wonder bell and cayenne.
> 
> And I bought a Cherokee Purple tomato in town today. My seedlings are being seedlings too long.


Hope the weather holds for you. 

Wish I could get a lawn tractor in my backyard. LOL. I could pay for one in blisters. 

Hope the day is good for all.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hope the weather holds for you.
> 
> Wish I could get a lawn tractor in my backyard. LOL. I could pay for one in blisters.
> 
> Hope the day is good for all.


I guess the cold front is pushing through tonight. 45F is the forecast low. Won't kill anything, but will slow everything down. Also cold enough to make me dig out the down as tonight is a camp night.

I have three tractors (and a couple of riders). A Ford 40 HP, "Bota 23 and 17 HP. I really need a new one. Something around 35 HP with a grapple, but I'll have to buy a new truck one of these days. Not enough of the ready for both.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I guess the cold front is pushing through tonight. 45F is the forecast low. Won't kill anything, but will slow everything down. Also cold enough to make me dig out the down as tonight is a camp night.
> 
> I have three tractors (and a couple of riders). A Ford 40 HP, "Bota 23 and 17 HP. I really need a new one. Something around 35 HP with a grapple, but I'll have to buy a new truck one of these days. Not enough of the ready for both.


Tractors are as fun as useful. Honestly no room here. I've been offered plenty. Not even a fawn sized DEERE. I do have a thing for them. Diecast I had a fleet. Dreams for me.


----------



## myke (Apr 21, 2021)

Had to re do one of my beds. The fence horizontals that the boards screwed to were rotten. Built up the bottom to hold dirt back. Just re used the boards. Price of new ones are crazy. Built the bed out more. 2 1/2 cu/yd of dirt later. My back is sore. More room for veggies. Yay. Now have to dog proof it. Lol


----------



## El Verdugo (Apr 21, 2021)

I got lemon cucumbers in the same SIPS i use for MJ!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 21, 2021)

My current two groups of seedlings. I'm growing two tomato seedlings per solo cup and hopefully I can separate them when I plant next month. I've only got 2 4x18 ft beds and a few random empty spots to work with, and half of one of those is already full of garlic. I'm going to direct seed mixed mustard greens for salad in the next few days, it seems to not mind the cold. Growing crookneck squash for summer, and butternut for winter...but i regret not getting some Delicata seeds..man I LOVE those squash, my all time favorite but I always forget to buy seeds. They are so naturally sweet if you just roast slices in the oven with cinnamon, they caramelize with no added sugar. 
The seeds on the right are "chichiquelites" aka garden huckleberries aka black nightshade. Here are my next crop of seedlings for my indoor tent, which I am currently cooking a 4x4 bed of a modified Cootz mix and will be testing out a new Medic Grow Fold 8 LED with them:

They're just 5 days old. They are in unamended cootz mix, but with some coco I had lying around (two kinds roots and botanicare hence the color difference lol) added on top for support just because they were looking a bit spindly at first. Two on left are Serious, Kali Mist (back) Serious Happiness (front). Right are Old School Genetics Petrol Skunk (back) and Strawberry Mist (front). I'm not sure what is going on with the strawberry mist, she was looking wonky, but I just checked her again and looks like she's growing out of it.

I LOVE summertime just for the gardening. I just planted 4 fruit trees that I had ordered last year and have 10 super cool blackberry plants from Kentucky State coming in a week. My lot is just 25 ft by 100 ft so I'm determined to pack fruiting plants or garden beds into every square foot.


----------



## myke (Apr 21, 2021)

El Verdugo said:


> I got lemon cucumbers in the same SIPS i use for MJ!View attachment 4884384


Awesome i always get PM with cukes,gave up on them.I did buy some more totes for tomato sips today.


----------



## El Verdugo (Apr 21, 2021)

I live in the desert sw. Hoping the sips will kick ass with it being as dry as it is. The sips are a blessing for my girls!


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

lokie said:


>


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 10 hours in the yard today. Beds are built are have been filled. Now I eat, smoke and pass out.


Holy shit ..... there’s a caulk outline of a guy on a bike... right in front of the house...... that dude should have stayed on the side walk.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2021)

I brought the tractor up from the riverhouse. Cut up Mamma's old garden spot for Sister and got most of mine cut before lunch. Just have to get back to it. 24th and 25th are the last good above ground days this moon cycle. I need to plant a few more things, and transplant the melons and the other two trays of flint corn. Would like to make another bed down at the riverhouse, but not sure time is on my side, no matter what Mick says.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a ton of pictures, but will take it easy on you guys. This is just the high spots.

Saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno.



Cayenne (over wintered)



The Spaghetti squash is the best of the viney stuff.



I've been training the beans as they vine. Added a couple of stakes and some cedar limbs yesterday.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 23, 2021)

Man im jealous as hell. Its been cold as hell in my area and its been dipping into the 30s at night and in the morn. Thats too cold. Anyone else been having weird weather too?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Man im jealous as hell. Its been cold as hell in my area and its been dipping into the 30s at night and in the morn. Thats too cold. Anyone else been having weird weather too?


79F last week. 40's this week. 80's next week. F-d up here again. Glad for 4 days of t-storms the news is over dramatizing.


----------



## Frankterpene (Apr 24, 2021)

lot of you have nice gardens. I started some seedlings some weeks ago. but the cold temperatures went back in here... tomatoes are bigger than expected.. some cucumbers are in germination now but I wish i can transplant this today outside  I cant wait... yesterday I was mowing the lawn... this morning ill pass the snowblower


----------



## myke (Apr 24, 2021)

Cold and snow here too,If I had a green house it would need a lot of insulation lol.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2021)

We're finally getting some rain that we desperately need. It hasn't rained in weeks. The little were getting isn't going to do much but it's better than nothing. At least it will clean all the pollen from the air.

My tomatoes are getting big and some are flowering. I've been pinching the flowers off for now. I want to get them in the ground but the soil is still too cool. I had thought of running soaker hoses under black plastic and planting through that but some research leads me to believe that using black plastic would not be beneficial to the soil I've been building for numerous years. I don't think raising the soil temperature a few degrees so I can get my tomatoes in the ground sooner is worth harming the soil ecosystem. Has anyone done black plastic mulching?


----------



## myke (Apr 24, 2021)

We use clear plastic in my parts to warm soil but its cold at night till mid June.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

I got my flint corn and melons transplanted before the thunderstorms got here. Didn't get any planting done.

Lots of roots on the corn.



The Easter cold really did a number on the melons. I have more seeds planted, so maybe they will be better.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I got my flint corn and melons transplanted before the thunderstorms got here. Didn't get any planting done.
> 
> Lots of roots on the corn.
> 
> ...


That looks like sand you're growing in compared to the dirt we have here. My yard is full of rocks which makes it a nightmare digging up garden space.

I've tried corn starts but they never seem to do as good as direct sown seed. At least for me. 

I did grow some Glass Gem Corn which I think is basically just Flint corn a few years back. I have a couple boxes of it the lady uses for decoration. I wonder if any would still sprout. I might plant some to find out. I do remember it getting really tall. Tallest corn I've ever grown.

And there I go again. Thinking about planting something when I have no place to plant it.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 24, 2021)

Lmao. Ok so after the over whelming feedback, i dont feel so alone. This is my first year wanting to plant veggies in a garden and this weather is driving me crazy. Well ill go back to lurking and learning. Thanks for the laughs everyone.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Lmao. Ok so after the over whelming feedback, i dont feel so alone. This is my first year wanting to plant veggies in a garden and this weather is driving me crazy. Well ill go back to lurking and learning. Thanks for the laughs everyone.


Friendly types here. And all still wanting to plant veggies. Join the chat. Worst thing that happens is someone learns something. 

Enjoy your day. I'm happy it is finally going to rain here.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> That looks like sand you're growing in compared to the dirt we have here. My yard is full of rocks which makes it a nightmare digging up garden space.
> 
> I've tried corn starts but they never seem to do as good as direct sown seed. At least for me.
> 
> I did grow some Glass Gem Corn which I think is basically just Flint corn a few years back. I have a couple boxes of it the lady uses for decoration. I wonder if any would still sprout. I might plant some to find out. I do remember it getting really tall. Tallest corn I've ever grown.


I'm not kidding when I say I live on a sandhill. 

I didn't have plots ready when the good above ground day came around, so I went ahead and planted the corn in the trays. I was planning on doing several sites around the farm. But after digging just a few plots down at the pond, realized I had way more corn than time. In the garden this morning, I dug a hole, added three scoops of mushroom compost (hand shovel), tilled it a bit with the big shovel, then transplanted. Whole process was really fast.

As long as it's dry, corn will last forever. They planted some of the corn found in Aztec ruins and it came up. You can get a good sized patch from a couple three ears. I got the original seeds in those little packs they give out at weddings, baby showers, that sort of thing. I had two packs, each one about a dozen seeds. I saved back six seeds, just in case. The river did flood and kill the corn, but it had made by that time. I only planted about 1/4 of those, so I should be good. The ones here on the sandhill will be crossed with sweet corn. That will be interesting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm not kidding when I say I live on a sandhill.
> 
> I didn't have plots ready when the good above ground day came around, so I went ahead and planted the corn in the trays. I was planning on doing several sites around the farm. But after digging just a few plots down at the pond, realized I had way more corn than time. In the garden this morning, I dug a hole, added three scoops of mushroom compost (hand shovel), tilled it a bit with the big shovel, then transplanted. Whole process was really fast.
> 
> As long as it's dry, corn will last forever. They planted some of the corn found in Aztec ruins and it came up. You can get a good sized patch from a couple three ears. I got the original seeds in those little packs they give out at weddings, baby showers, that sort of thing. I had two packs, each one about a dozen seeds. I saved back six seeds, just in case. The river did flood and kill the corn, but it had made by that time. I only planted about 1/4 of those, so I should be good. The ones here on the sandhill will be crossed with sweet corn. That will be interesting.


My corn gets wind blown to the ground every year at around 5'. Props to you competent growers. And yes. Viable beyond our dating or discoveries when only air dried. 

Have another tray of chores going. Enough for my grow, neighbor and the community garden down the road. Share the food and how to grow it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

Today's thunderstorms turned into wind storms. If the corn had been very tall, it would be laying down right now. Since the hurricane took down all the trees, we've had winds the likes of which I've never seen.

This was this afternoon during a lull. Tonight when I walked, it was so hard I was getting an ear ache. I had to put in my earbuds and cover them with my buff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today's thunderstorms turned into wind storms. If the corn had been very tall, it would be laying down right now. Since the hurricane took down all the trees, we've had winds the likes of which I've never seen.
> 
> This was this afternoon during a lull. Tonight when I walked, it was so hard I was getting an ear ache. I had to put in my earbuds and cover them with my buff.
> 
> View attachment 4886888


We are having crazy winds with trees intact. Keep using petrol and defying nature. I glumly predict worsening conditions.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Still awaiting tired to overcome discomfort here. But I noticed how well these cheap ceiling panels work for vegetables as they came on a few minutes ago. Used for hemp until now. My sunflowers stopped an inch below them and are getting dark and strong. 

Just a tip for the frugal's among us. I'm sure it will not happen again. But I got 6 at auction for $48. Home lighting.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunday I planted 4 rows of Emerald okra, 4 rows of Clemson spineless okra and 8 rows of Silver Queen sweet corn. (looking forward to trying the flint multi colored queen next year) Also did 6 rows of Blue Lake green beans.



I had four kinds of non viney squash, so I planted one row of each between the hills of flint corn. Used the last of the crook neck seeds that Mamma bought a couple of three years before she died. She got her dollar's worth out of them.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 27, 2021)

I've got about ten comfrey starts well on their way like this one.
Here are some alpine strawberries I started from seed last year (top) and the bottom plant is a Schizandra vine. I'm going to cultivate the strawberry runners this year to create as much ground cover as possible around my Goumi bushes and the Russian Quince trees I just planted.
I have a lot of weeding to do lol


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

The squash and beans are coming up in the beds with the flint corn.



The pole beans are about head high. The corn is not quite knee high. Glad I put climbing material. I need to add a couple stakes before it gets to far out of hand.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

I keep finding more trees that were broke in the wind storm the other day. We are up to 6 in the yard and driveway at the riverhouse. It also laid the biggest MP over. I have to make repairs to the basket and straighten it up. Didn't seem to hurt the peppers though.



The cayenne got too big to put a basket around. So now I have the low limbs heavy with peppers problem. (also a grasshopper problem from the looks of it)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 28, 2021)

I was hoping to direct sow my starters by this weekend. Not happening. Sciatic is hindering me. Damn tired of my physical limitations of the last year. Frost advisories again this weekend. Guess I put my case of bio degradable pots to use. And I suggest trying to negotiate with store managers. I get supplies for pennies in the fall. I did score 10 coca cola single beverage trays for $1/ea. today. I'm starting transplants tomorrow. Tonight if this CBD works. I'll get some pics later. 

Peace all.


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been itching to get transplants out in the garden but the weather has not cooperated. Lots of wind and recently some rain along with it. Can't find the right conditions to harden them off. 

Peas were direct sowed 10 days ago and starting to pop now. Onions are ready to go after a couple more days of hardening off. Replaced the hop bed with 50 strawberry plants in Sunday. Three different varieties of potatoes will be started in grow bags. Tomatoes are going nuts in the veg/mother's tent.

Decided to take the tomato plants I thinned, put some clonex on, and threw them in the clone dome. 100% success rate for those cuttings after 2 weeks. 

Should be a great season!


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 29, 2021)

Moved some plants around indoor to free up my CMH Can’t wait to get these starts in the garden and save some space
Covered the mint and dill I bought,they took a hit from frost last night

all the cilantro seed is coming back from last year


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Not getting much done here. Last frost tonight. I hope. 

But a tray for neighbor of sunflowers and 2 mater kinds. Tray of cukes for the community garden. And too many to go in this small space. Glad when it gets warm. 

These coke trays are great. No more sheet pand, boards, spills or 100 trips. LOL. 

A very good night to all.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 30, 2021)

No big changes but everything is growing good so far. It doesn't like like there will be any weather surprises. Things are just going to start growing faster as the weather warms up. 

I planted another couple rows of beets, a row of dill, radishes, and a couple more rows of lettuce. These are just 4 ft rows so nothing crazy with my limited space. I have a ton of collards and Swiss Chard volunteers on the side of the house. I'm thinking of using some chard as a landscape feature in the front yard. The red stems make a nice color addition and the leaves are nice as well for a foliage addition.

I'm making IMO and FPJ and have a bunch of jars brewing. I have to go buy another 2 gallon pump sprayer to spray everything with the IMO and other stuff. I don't want to use any of the ones I already have as I've used them for spraying fruit trees, roses, etc... with various fungicides and insecticides. You can never have too many sprayers. They're cheap enough to have dedicated ones for specific uses.

















The broccoli Rabe is somewhat disappointing. I thought the plants would get bigger. It could be the variety or maybe I crowded them too much. Could be that the soil isn't really to their liking. I've been amending my soil all around the yard but I've never tested it except for a pH slurry test. Things could be off. I'm hoping the KNF and JADAM will get everything back in order. Worm castings and compost can vary as far as nutrient content and concentration. I've been mixing quite a bit of organic matter into the soil over the last few years. It needed it but things might be a little off. 

Two days ago







Taken today. Significant growth but overall the plants are small and look like it's time to harvest as the flowers are about to open up. I've never grown it before but in the future I think I'll buy a different variety from Seeds of Italy. I'm planting some more tomorrow so maybe I planted early. We'll see. It a cold weather crop so it should have done better which leads me to believe that the soil on the side of the house needs some work.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No big changes but everything is growing good so far. It doesn't like like there will be any weather surprises. Things are just going to start growing faster as the weather warms up.
> 
> I planted another couple rows of beets, a row of dill, radishes, and a couple more rows of lettuce. These are just 4 ft rows so nothing crazy with my limited space. I have a ton of collards and Swiss Chard volunteers on the side of the house. I'm thinking of using some chard as a landscape feature in the front yard. The red stems make a nice color addition and the leaves are nice as well for a foliage addition.
> 
> ...


Replacing my almost barren flower beds with beets on the front of the house. Damn deer and chipmunks were hungry last spring. West side and will hide the stripped soil while blending beatifully with my crazy dark burgundy Barberry shrubs. Should not have trimmed last spring and added sulfur and kelp. More growth this spring than ever. LOL.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 1, 2021)

@xtsho the garlic is looking strong. My first year growing garlic and definitely pleased with the growth so far. Anything I should look out for? I haven't done any amendments. Custom soil mix for the raised bed, was thinking of some ewc in a couple weeks.


----------



## xtsho (May 1, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> @xtsho the garlic is looking strong. My first year growing garlic and definitely pleased with the growth so far. Anything I should look out for? I haven't done any amendments. Custom soil mix for the raised bed, was thinking of some ewc in a couple weeks.


I'm not a garlic expert but if you planted last fall you'll want to give them a feeding in the spring and then every 3-4 weeks. A basic 10-10-10 fertilizer maybe some blood meal. I personally don't use blood meal in my garden as I grow beans and peas which are nitrogen fixers and don't need the high fast acting nitrogen from blood meal. 

EWC would be good. I wouldn't wait a couple weeks. They could probably use a feeding now.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 1, 2021)

Finished a hugelkultur in this massive 2 cu yd raised bed. Onions this year, then beans, then tomatoes.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

The river has crested (for the second time) so the in ground beds should be fine. But it will take most of a week to go down enough that I don't have to wade (or drag out the boat) to get in and water them everyday.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> The river has crested (for the second time) so the in ground beds should be fine. But it will take most of a week to go down enough that I don't have to wade (or drag out the boat) to get in and water them everyday.
> 
> View attachment 4892288View attachment 4892289


Brave man according to my understanding of your relativity to sea level. 

Nice grow. Almost done torturing myself up potting starter plants. I'll post something in the dark when done. LOL. 

Hope all are content at the moment.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Brave man according to my understanding of your relativity to sea level. . . . . . .


The weather station I use is 150 feet above sea level. It's only a couple three miles away, but it is on a hill. I'm guessing the river land is around 100 feet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> The weather station I use is 150 feet above sea level. It's only a couple three miles away, but it is on a hill. I'm guessing the river land is around 100 feet.


I have a friend or two in FLA. Used to complain about droughts. Now they are fighting water. Nice to here you are not in it. Or above it at least. 

I managed to get 131 starters potted up for distributing by Mom's day. Just cukes and yellow grape and Roma maters. I'm hurting already. But damn I feel to good to accomplish something. And my son helped all the way. Bonus. 

Plants grow more than plants. LOL. 

Gotta ghost slowing my pc down. I'll post pics in a few.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a friend or two in FLA. Used to complain about droughts. Now they are fighting water. Nice to here you are not in it. Or above it at least.
> 
> I managed to get 131 starters potted up for distributing by Mom's day. Just cukes and yellow grape and Roma maters. I'm hurting already. But damn I feel to good to accomplish something. And my son helped all the way. Bonus.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlandMeow (May 2, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN great idea with the coke trays!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 2, 2021)

I'm amending my beds and popping seeds but didnt really need to cuz hawaii

I dunno how you ppl can deal with frost but I'm jealous I cant grow certain stuff


----------



## .Smoke (May 2, 2021)

Just got everything in the ground after our last cold snap.

A few potato plants and onions left over from last year.


Bell peppers and horseradish.

Broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage.

And we're still waiting on the tomatoes, carrots, green beans and snap peas to break ground.

Nothing big or fancy. Even though it's just me and the lady, I think we'll need to extend the garden for next year.
Space fills up a lot faster than planned.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Just got everything in the ground after our last cold snap.
> View attachment 4892681
> A few potato plants and onions left over from last year.
> View attachment 4892683
> ...


You may want to rethink the placement of that horseradish. It's going to start popping up all over that garden bed. I dug mine up and put it in the very back corner of the yard away from my garden plots. I'm still digging it up 2 years later. It spreads fast by runners underground. That stuff will be popping up ten feet away.


----------



## .Smoke (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You may want to rethink the placement of that horseradish. It's going to start popping up all over that garden bed. I dug mine up and put it in the very back corner of the yard away from my garden plots. I'm still digging it up 2 years later. It spreads fast by runners underground. That stuff will be popping up ten feet away.


I'll be moving it after this year.
That was a single plant last year. Harvested late fall and now it's 6.
I mean, I'm glad it's growing but yeah. Invasive


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . I managed to get 131 starters potted up for distributing by Mom's day. Just cukes and yellow grape and Roma maters. I'm hurting already. But damn I feel to good to accomplish something. And my son helped all the way. Bonus.
> 
> Plants grow more than plants. LOL.
> 
> Gotta ghost slowing my pc down. I'll post pics in a few.


I used to give plants to my thrift stores. Some sold them, others kept them for the workers. Most of the thrift stores are back open, but I'm way behind this year. Too much sun got round one, too much cold got round two. Hoping round three works better.

Edit: some threads just about don't load on my PC. I have to stop it and start it again. It will load the second time, but takes forever to get the pictures up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I used to give plants to my thrift stores. Some sold them, others kept them for the workers. Most of the thrift stores are back open, but I'm way behind this year. Too much sun got round one, too much cold got round two. Hoping round three works better.


It sadly does take 3. Just an attempt to pacify Karma. She gets ugly. LOL. But hoping to get the greenhouse at least cleared out. Miss my flowers. Damn chipmunks and cold. I had marigolds in the hundreds started in my front beds. Freeze. Barren earth now. Think I'm doing beets instead. Good, good soil.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 2, 2021)

Continued building out new beds. This time for carrots. I grew carrots last season and had success for the first time, growing some monsters. Bed walls are 12" tall, but I dug down to 18" to give plenty of room to push down. Made a quick and dirty 1/4" screen and sifted through the soil from last year. Added some perlite and peat. Oh yeah, threw the bug ridden bag of big rootz for good measure. The beneficials in there are feasting on those fuckers. 

First time using pelletized seed and it made sowing at the correct rate very helpful. Had some room for some salad greens up front row to round out the bed.


----------



## .Smoke (May 2, 2021)

Grey/overcast day = a win this time. 
Beans and peas decided to join in the fun in the last few hours.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Grey/overcast day = a win this time.
> Beans and peas decided to join in the fun in the last few hours.
> View attachment 4893001
> View attachment 4893005


I'm so jealous. Wife hates peas. Sad. And guy 2 doors down has a 12' trellis I can see over the fences. Not nice guy. But insane peas and beans.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

It's starting to trickle in.

A few radishes, some broccoli rabe, and I trimmed the outer leaves off some romaine for salad. It's not much but enough for a salad and some greens to go with dinner tonight. So this years harvest started on May 2nd. I wasn't too impressed with the size of the brocoli raab but after doing a little research I found that it's a smaller early variety that I grew. I wish I had filled my tomato bed with it since I could have harvested before the tomatoes go in the ground. It looks like a good candidate for making kimchi.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's starting to trickle in.
> 
> A few radishes, some broccoli rabe, and I trimmed the outer leaves off some romaine for salad. It's not much but enough for a salad and some greens to go with dinner tonight. So this years harvest started on May 2nd. I wasn't too impressed with the size of the brocoli raab but after doing a little research I found that it's a smaller early variety that I grew. I wish I had filled my tomato bed with it since I could have harvested before the tomatoes go in the ground. It looks like a good candidate for making kimchi.


The fun I could have with a Pacific breeze. Love my lakes. But always lake effect cooling for weeks. I have a yard full of dandelion greens. My organics grew something edible for now. LMAO. 

Trying to get the boy garden weaseling holes tomorrow. And local weather drama is stating 30's again. Gotta love it. 

Hope you've tried those greens there. We like in stir fry.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The fun I could have with a Pacific breeze. Love my lakes. But always lake effect cooling for weeks. I have a yard full of dandelion greens. My organics grew something edible for now. LMAO.
> 
> Trying to get the boy garden weaseling holes tomorrow. And local weather drama is stating 30's again. Gotta love it.
> 
> Hope you've tried those greens there. We like in stir fry.


I've eaten dandelion greens. They're good. But I try and keep them out of the yard and I wouldn't eat them anyway as I have dogs. If it's growing in the grass it's not getting eaten.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've eaten dandelion greens. They're good. But I try and keep them out of the yard and I wouldn't eat them anyway as I have dogs. If it's growing in the grass it's not getting eaten.


My dog has an understood invisible fence. Seriously amazed. Will only use the back slider. And will sit on the deck until I return to close gate. Squirrels, rabbits and deer in the front. So I see your point. Humor until you make wine from them. Oh boy. UP fave.


----------



## myke (May 2, 2021)

Only 2 more weeks and I can plant seeds outside yay! I may have to shovel snow first lol....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

myke said:


> Only 2 more weeks and I can plant seeds outside yay! I may have to shovel snow first lol....


If in my state? You don't like the weather? "Wait a minute".


----------



## myke (May 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If in my state? You don't like the weather? "Wait a minute".


Or 10.lol same here.Warm and sunny this morning with snow squalls in the afternoon.Currently 46F.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2021)

We've had a couple of nights with lows in the 50's, but mostly in the 60's. Soon will be in the 70's. Not crazy hot though. We've only had one day in the 90's so far. Today's forecast high low is 86/70F.

And although the river is flooding, we are really dry. The flood came from one rain event over a week ago. It rained almost nothing here at the farm, but they had 7-10 inches 25-50 miles north of us.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 3, 2021)

Would you be OK with being sold this as compost? This is a couple wheelbarrow screenings worth of debris. Including glass, plastic, metal, and rubber!


----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Would you be OK with being sold this as compost? This is a couple wheelbarrow screenings worth of debris. Including glass, plastic, metal, and rubber!


I wouldn't pay for that. It looks like it just came out of a chipper and was mixed with rocks.

That's not compost. It's landscape mulch for around shrubs and trees.


----------



## myke (May 3, 2021)

yes as above,compost will stain your hand black.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2021)

I have found potting soil with wood chips in it. My greenhouse buddy always has good stuff that he sells me at cost. But they changed brands and it had wood splinters in it. Can't bitch though. The last truck load we got from him was free. He said the insurance company had paid him for it (from the hurricane). I'm down to 3-4 bags left, and will be making soil mixes, so will need more soon.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

Down at the riverhouse I got a little strip of the field cut up. Look at that dirt. But you still hit sand when you go a full shovel deep.



I transplanted 7 hills of Crimson Sweets, 11 Armenian cucumbers, 6 spaghetti and 5 acorn.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

I saw a little tomato tonight. Which makes this picture of blooms from this morning somewhat anticlimactic. But it's what I got.



More blooms.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 8, 2021)

Yeah... It's 50 and windy today. Can't even get plants outside to harden off!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Yeah... It's 50 and windy today. Can't even get plants outside to harden off!


36F a few days ago wilted my cukes. Lost a few. Rehabbing so I can hand out. Tomorrow was the day. LOL. Hang in there. It is coming.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Bored beyond belief. Can't do much. So I'll be a pain for entertainment. 

Update on my starters. 3 more days in 30's at night. Snow and rain are going south of me sadly. Really dry here. But I'm doing what I can. Managed 7 years of providing starters to 2 community gardens. Not failing because my body is. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bored beyond belief. Can't do much. So I'll be a pain for entertainment.
> 
> Update on my starters. 3 more days in 30's at night. Snow and rain are going south of me sadly. Really dry here. But I'm doing what I can. Managed 7 years of providing starters to 2 community gardens. Not failing because my body is. LOL. View attachment 4897084View attachment 4897085View attachment 4897086


Sorry about those cukes. They look sad.

You know when it's warm enough to transplant them sow some seeds directly as well. I bet the direct sown seeds do better than the transplanted cukes. I used to make cucumber starts but found that when the ground is warm enough to plant that direct sown seeds always do better. That's just my experience with cucumbers. They grow really fast from seed though. Plus I don't have the damn room.

I see the pooch is lurking in the background.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Sorry about those cukes. They look sad.
> 
> You know when it's warm enough to transplant them sow some seeds directly as well. I bet the direct sown seeds do better than the transplanted cukes. I used to make cucumber starts but found that when the ground is warm enough to plant that direct sown seeds always do better. That's just my experience with cucumbers. They grow really fast from seed though. Plus I don't have the damn room.
> 
> I see the pooch is lurking in the background.


They are to be transported. Very few in baskets are for my grow. LOL. And TY. Was the plan. Get to play jenga with my lay out still.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 8, 2021)

2nd on the cukes! I direct sow those as well after so so results transplanting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> 2nd on the cukes! I direct sow those as well after so so results transplanting.


I like to think I have a bit of a clue. But agree with both.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

It's starting to look like a garden.

The artichoke is getting big. I counted about ten chokes starting and there are new shoots coming up from the ground and all over the plant. It's hard to get a picture showing them but they're there. I have another choke still in a pot but I don't know where to put it.














The peas are starting to bloom. They had been growing straight up and I was going to get them supported but I waited too long and we had some wind that knocked them all over into a tangled mess. I propped them up as best I could but I was doing too much damage to the vines so they'll just have to grow in a tangled mess.







Strawberries in bloom and lettuce getting big. I have onions planted all throughout as well. I hope they're good companions. I didn't bother to check before planting them.







My first ever Fava beans. They overwintered and I thought they might be done by now but they seem to be going on a growth spurt. I have Walla Walla onions planted all throughout.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

The Tayberries are starting to bloom and it looks like there is going to a good yield from my small patch. The raspberries are budded up and ready to bloom as well.








I might even get my first pears from my pear tree. It's pretty loaded. I just hope they don't all fall off like they did last year but it seems like they're just getting bigger rather than turning yellow and dropping. I gave a good fertilizing at the right time and have been watering the tree. I can't believe I have to water a pear tree this early here in Oregon. I guess that's what a drought will do. I also counted about a dozen peaches on that tree.







I'm not 100% sure what this plant is but it must be some kind of cross of something I grew. Or it could just be some wild mustard that got there on it's own. I did grow mustard greens but these are somewhat different than what I planted. Tastes really bitter. I'm going to make FPJ out of it. Excuse the mess. That's the pile. The lady keeps ragging on me about it. 







My 30 gallon trash bin/ghetto worm farm is about full and the worms are on top. I'm going to scoop out the top layer with the worms and collect the EWC pretty soon. 30 gallons of EWC from vegetable scraps is a pretty good deal. I'm going to get another trash bin and double the amount I make.







Oh crap! I just noticed those slugs. I guess I'm going to have to play executioner.


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The Tayberries are starting to bloom and it looks like there is going to a good yield from my small patch. The raspberries are budded up and ready to bloom as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My greens are more bitter and look different after they bolt , collards are eatable and so are the turnips but I usually just feed them to the goat and collect some seed.

What kinda pear is that? I have a moon glow that should give a few this year......really sweet pears .


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> My greens are more bitter and look different after they bolt , collards are eatable and so are the turnips but I usually just feed them to the goat and collect some seed.
> 
> What kinda pear is that? I have a moon glow that should give a few this year......really sweet pears .



It's a semi dwarf Comice. I've never had a Moonglow. A good pear is one of my favorite fruits and I haven't had a decent one in years. I'm looking forward to walking out into the backyard and picking a nice juicy pear. My mouth is watering just thinking about it. But I'm going to have to wait a few months. Those things in the grocery store are always a disappointment.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

I had been waiting on rain. But nothing was sprouting from the last planting at the sandhill garden. So I ran the sprinklers for a couple of hours yesterday and then again today.


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> I had been waiting on rain. But nothing was sprouting from the last planting at the sandhill garden. So I ran the sprinklers for a couple of hours yesterday and then again today.
> 
> View attachment 4897365


All that rain in the south and you're running a sprinkler. The way the precipitation hits certain areas and not others in relatively close proximity is crazy. We were supposed to get rain yesterday but it never came. I had to water some recently planted seeds and a few other things. Had a brief shower this morning and while it got everything wet less than an 1/8th down the soil will still be dry.


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> All that rain in the south and you're running a sprinkler. The way the precipitation hits certain areas and not others in relatively close proximity is crazy. We were supposed to get rain yesterday but it never came. I had to water some recently planted seeds and a few other things. Had a brief shower this morning and while it got everything wet less than an 1/8th down the soil will still be dry.


The storm fronts have all passed just to the north of us this year. The water from the recent flood was from the county to our north. They got 10 inches of rain and we got a tenth.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 10, 2021)

@xtsho I never realized Oregon was that far ahead of the northeast climate. That's an impressive start to the year!


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> @xtsho I never realized Oregon was that far ahead of the northeast climate. That's an impressive start to the year!


We rarely get any late cold snaps here on the west coast and we have pretty mild winters compared to some of the weather going on back east. We get that flow off of the Pacific. When those cold fronts drop down from the north it keeps them away from us. Just this last winter that cold front dropped all the way down into Texas and I was wearing a t-shirt in the backyard.

It's supposed to be in the mid to upper seventies all week and not dropping before 50°F at night. We might even break 80°F during the week. I'm planting my tomato starts in the ground later today.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)

Yesterday and today are good transplanting days. I put a few sunflowers down at the field at the riverhouse. Also a six pack of okra. The roots on them were not really ready, so I waited on the rest. It's a shame, we are having a rainy day.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 10, 2021)

I'm finally going to be able to get my onion seedlings planted later today. Still weeks away for tomatoes!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

It looks like Thursday and the 30's at night are over. Playing hell keeping things alive. Got a 96W blurple cree, 2 40W panels and almost ready to put a 320 quantum up. GRRRR!. 

Hang in there folks. Or eat micro greens. Beet leave starts are delicious when 3". LOL.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It looks like Thursday and the 30's at night are over. Playing hell keeping things alive. Got a 96W blurple cree, 2 40W panels and almost ready to put a 320 quantum up. GRRRR!.
> 
> Hang in there folks. Or eat micro greens. Beet leave starts are delicious when 3". LOL.


Weather here has been great. Things be growing.

Looking like a garden.







Time to start melting butter.







Got my hanging baskets of trailing Petunias and Geraniums hung up. I started all the plants from seed I collected. I have several Fuschia hanging baskets as well. It's going to be a floral party.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Weather here has been great. Things be growing.
> 
> Looking like a garden.
> 
> ...


love your garden setup. I wish I have some area for that kind of garden. mine will be little


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> love your garden setup. I wish I have some area for that kind of garden. mine will be little


Thanks. But my spot is nothing compared to some of these people and all the land they have. I think I've done a fairly good use of the space. I made a few mistakes but I can live with them. The biggest was getting a semi dwarf peach tree instead of a true dwarf. It blocks the sun for part of the day. And I over fertilized and it shot up almost three feet in one year with just vertical trunk growth. Live and learn. It's family now and I love that peach tree.

I'm thinking about selling and buying a few acres somewhere out in the semi sticks.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 12, 2021)

I was finally able to get all my onion seedlings planted. Not sure if starting so late will impact bulb size, but it's my first year growing onion from seed, do I'm just along for the ride.

I'm now able to start hardening off my tomatoes! Gives me back tent space indoors for my mother plants to veg out. 



About 16 inches tall, San Marzano and Amish Paste. Need to trade some of these for other varieties or other seedlings! I don't have the room for all these.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 12, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> I was finally able to get all my onion seedlings planted. Not sure if starting so late will impact bulb size, but it's my first year growing onion from seed, do I'm just along for the ride.View attachment 4899443
> 
> I'm now able to start hardening off my tomatoes! Gives me back tent space indoors for my mother plants to veg out.
> 
> ...


I did start some san Marzano too early here.. they are standing rpoudly.but really high.. the biggest reach 26 inches... I as happy to see wonderful weather in April... but late arpil and start of May.. my plans fell


----------



## BlandMeow (May 12, 2021)

Good thing about tomatoes is that you can bury them nearly as deep as you want and they'll love you for it!


----------



## Frankterpene (May 12, 2021)

Here are some of san marzano.
In 2 weeks ill post my garden setup


----------



## BlandMeow (May 12, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Here are some of san marzano.
> In 2 weeks ill post my garden setup


And I'm supposed to just be like, oh that Medusa fucking squat bush with 12 colas? NBD.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 12, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> And I'm supposed to just be like, oh that Medusa fucking squat bush with 12 colas? NBD.


Im waiting some more time to get rid of this medusa


----------



## StonedGardener (May 13, 2021)

Holly did well over winter, hostas poping (all very big, including several "Empress Woo" ).


----------



## StonedGardener (May 13, 2021)

A corner.......Wallace (he's about 199 yrs. old), hostas,hemlock,Japanese maple,tulips obviously, many perennials just starting, blahblahblah..........oh yea, a posy for my flame.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A corner.......Wallace (he's about 199 yrs. old), hostas,hemlock,Japanese maple,tulips obviously, many perennials just starting, blahblahblah..........oh yea, a posy for my flame.View attachment 4900617


wonderful garden too. seems to be a nice place to live


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

I was excited about the spaghetti squash, but when I went to take the picture, it was wilted. Now I'm worried. All the other vines look alright.



Hard to get to acorn squash.



There is a little Armenian cuke about an inch long, but I didn't get a picture of it.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

Better Boy on the front deck.



Also a BB. This one has the biggest tomato.



This is a yellow brandywine. The only one that I started to make it to a planter yet.



I've got to weed and up-pot my tomato sprouts. They are doing nothing in a hurry.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

Peppers are starting to get ripe. The first few anyway.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 15, 2021)

Wish i can at least get a pepper or a san mazano riped before this fall


----------



## Frankterpene (May 15, 2021)

The ones that will go my garden


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Wish i can at least get a pepper or a san mazano riped before this fall


I did over winter the cayenne. It was a late sprout from last fall. And I planted the jalapeno around Christmas. I kept them in my underground greenhouse.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 15, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> wonderful garden too. seems to be a nice place to live


Thanks so much, big lot, gardens all over. It's rural,quiet, beautiful,tons of passions........a perfect retirement. I've mellowed !


----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Wish i can at least get a pepper or a san mazano riped before this fall


Some climates require certain varieties to get good yields as some varieties just don't finish in some areas. I'm fortunate to be able to grow pretty much any tomato although I'm never going to be anywhere close to someone like @injinji and their climate with tomatoes already the size they have. But I can finish pretty much any tomato just later in the summer. 

Have you tried some of the earlier ripening varieties? I always grow some Siletz tomatoes since they can be put out sooner and are some of the quickest to ripen. They're also a damn good eating tomato. 

I have some San Marzano volunteers coming up where I planted some strawberries and lettuce this year. I'm going to move them and hope they make it. They always ripen later in the season for me but they sure are a nice tomato and they freeze whole really well.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A corner.......Wallace (he's about 199 yrs. old), hostas,hemlock,Japanese maple,tulips obviously, many perennials just starting, blahblahblah..........oh yea, a posy for my flame.View attachment 4900617


That look is just too perfect!


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 16, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Wish i can at least get a pepper or a san mazano riped before this fall


I dont want to sound like a smart ass, but why dont you start them inside for a couple weeks to a month before you take them out? That should give you enough time, right? I suppose it may also have something to do with where you live.


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> . . . . . . . . I suppose it may also have something to do with where you live.


With some things, as the degrees get higher, the better for gardening. Not the case with Latitude.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Some climates require certain varieties to get good yields as some varieties just don't finish in some areas. I'm fortunate to be able to grow pretty much any tomato although I'm never going to be anywhere close to someone like @injinji and their climate with tomatoes already the size they have. But I can finish pretty much any tomato just later in the summer.
> 
> Have you tried some of the earlier ripening varieties? I always grow some Siletz tomatoes since they can be put out sooner and are some of the quickest to ripen. They're also a damn good eating tomato.
> 
> I have some San Marzano volunteers coming up where I planted some strawberries and lettuce this year. I'm going to move them and hope they make it. They always ripen later in the season for me but they sure are a nice tomato and they freeze whole really well.


I grew a lot of tomatoes varieties and got some success. some went wrong. but it is always fun to harvest tomatoes. Lot of cherry tomatoes, sungold or roma. only because my son eat them as fast as they rippen. but want to san marzano for sauces, pastas and the taste that I love very much.. I will try to be succesful ...if not.. that will be next year but ill do this this year Ill letyou know


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2021)

Today is the last of three good above ground days. I'm doing another round of viney stuff down at the field at the riverhouse. Maybe some more okra. The cool nights have my okra not growing like they should.

In the way over due category, I'm planting cypress and magnolia seeds today. Should have been done early in spring. I'm done with citrus for the season. I already have more than I can take care of.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 16, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> The ones that will go my garden


Shit, I looked at Medusa and now I'm turned to stone. Or maybe that purple punch breakfast bowl was a bad choice.


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2021)

I made one pint of sweet banana rings.

Lots of blooms on the tomatoes, lots of tiny cucumbers..... lots and lots of peppers of all sizes....... my California Wonder bells were mislabeled and I don’t know what the hell I’m growing but I know it ain’t a bell.

Blueberrys will be ready soon. 

Peach tree is loaded...... I culled a bunch after this pic


----------



## myke (May 16, 2021)

Still a threat of frost here but went ahead and planted my tomato sips. Under a covered patio so I think I’ll be ok.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

Huckleberries are ripe here. Looks like they dodged the late frost. Blueberries took a beating. There are a few here and there, but not going to be a good year.

Yesterday I got the rest of the okra and sunflowers transplanted into the field at the riverhouse. Also planted two rows of okra, and planted new hills between the existing hills of Armenian cukes, spaghetti and acorn squash. Oh, and two rows of the Flint Indian corn.

Between the sprinklers and the rain, most of the stuff in the sandhill garden is coming up.

I spent most of my morning yesterday shelling out cypress and magnolia seeds. I planted 4x5 foot plots of each, and have a gallon of cypress and almost two of magnolia seeds leftover. I put them in the freezer for now. Maybe I will plant more next moon cycle.

This is what the inside of a cypress ball looks like.



This was from 2 gallons of balls.



Magnolia.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 17, 2021)

Trying to get everything ready for next weekend. I make my plants getting out some hours a day, tomatoes, peppers cucumbers, canabis and lot of others. ill update when everything will be transplant


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

The north half of the sandhill garden.

The runts of saved seed mammoth jalapeno.



Flint Indian corn in kiddie pool. This corn and the peppers are on soaker hoses. Nothing else is.



Sweet corn. This is the little plot I plowed with the push plow.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

South side.

Melons are just about ready to vine.



Flint Indian corn and four kinds of non vining squash.



Okra is sprouting. Not a great stand, but I will replant. 



Sweet corn. 



Blue lake green beans.


----------



## myke (May 22, 2021)

Dipped down to 32 last night. Had to put a small heater in behind the tomatoes. Made a quick cover for the onions. Looks like that will be the last frost. I hope.


----------



## myke (May 22, 2021)

Built a new cold frame. Found some polycarbonate panels on kijiji. Just used cabinet hinges. Need a way to hold them up.


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

myke said:


> Dipped down to 32 last night. Had to put a small heater in behind the tomatoes. Made a quick cover for the onions. Looks like that will be the last frost. I hope. View attachment 4906681View attachment 4906682


The onions will be fine. It's the tomatoes I'd worry about with those cold temps. Good luck.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2021)

From this 

to this in five weeks.... tomatoes on the steak hybrid and the cherry. Planted seven better boys over the weekend. Also some zucchini and more peppers......speaking of....... 

Cucumbers are loaded with..... well cucumbers, will be having some this week.

Best of all was the company I keep 
Meet the garden nome.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

My garden is a mess but things are growing and I've been eating from it. Actually my whole yard is a mess. I need to get off my ass and clean things up. I'm doing some entertaining this summer and I can't have people over with the yard in the state it's in.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

I put the tomatoes, peppers, and a couple eggplants in. I packed them in pretty tight. I added some EWC to every hole when I planted and watered in with some IMO and FPJ. It's all KNF this year. But so far things are doing as good or better than using chemical fertilizers.







I'll be pulling some turnips tonight or tomorrow for dinner.







As soon as I harvest all the turnips I'll start getting the corn planted along the side of the house. 







Like I said, it's a mess but in another month it will be nothing but a sea of green.


----------



## myke (May 24, 2021)

Geez couldn't imagine having that nice of weather so early in the year.Having double crops etc.My potatoes are just poking out now its been a month.Today is rain and a high of 42,yippee.
I really need a greenhouse.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

myke said:


> Geez couldn't imagine having that nice of weather so early in the year.Having double crops etc.My potatoes are just poking out now its been a month.Today is rain and a high of 42,yippee.
> I really need a greenhouse.


I always get started early. Some years it doesn't pay off. This year we had a very warm and dry April and the early crops got off to a good start. In some spots I'm going to get 3 or more crops. After I harvest the corn I'll plant more turnips and beets down the side of the house. And stuff like radishes and lettuce I'll just keep replanting all summer. I'm planting a ton of fall stuff this year as room becomes available. 

We have a pretty mild climate here in Portland. Mild winters and moderate summers. Usually nothing extreme. But lately we haven't been getting all the rain we've been known for. Fortunately it's raining today.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

I ate my first meal from the garden a few days ago. Well, snack is more like it. Two green beans. I saw 4-5 ready this morning, but forgot to pick them when I was done with watering.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

The peppers are ready to pick, just haven't worked out when the wife is in a proper popper mood.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

One day last week I didn't get to water until the afternoon. The tomatoes in cups were not happy.



I put 15 or so of them in pots. (and used them to mark the seed beds for the cypress and magnolia) I have less than a tray of the small cups left, but will likely cull some of those. Lots and lots of homestead and beefsteak. (which I have about a pound of seed from each)


----------



## gcubebuddy (May 26, 2021)

I posted these pics in our door growing area first. But here it is… along with Lao Village cannabis and purple rock candy, i am also growing beef steak tomatoes, yellow cherry tomatoes, patio cherry tomatoes. Also spinach, broccoli, green lettuce, dill weed. This is companion planted with the Lao village and purple rock candy. I also have started a 3rd herb garden area as well this year. Last year I was not able to do any gardening aside from growing weed in my indoor grow tent. As I was working 7 days a week for 60+ hours a week. So this year I wanted to get a head start.


----------



## gcubebuddy (May 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> The peppers are ready to pick, just haven't worked out when the wife is in a proper popper mood.
> 
> View attachment 4908382


Nice!


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

Picked green beans and cayenne last night. Found one acorn squash and Arm cuke almost ready, but didn't get pictures. And the biggest spaghetti squash is starting to lighten. Also a few blooms on the zukes by the river. That bed is looking rough. I took out a few too close weeds this morning, but still need to rework the area close by.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 26, 2021)

I wish I can have lot of space too. but here I cant buy an house without giving an arm and a kidney. so I stay here and do what i can with hat I have 

once set, ill put some pictures. but you guys got lot of nice idea for me only by your pictures. Learning here too


----------



## Frankterpene (May 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> Picked green beans and cayenne last night. Found one acorn squash and Arm cuke almost ready, but didn't get pictures. And the biggest spaghetti squash is starting to lighten. Also a few blooms on the zukes by the river. That bed is looking rough. I took out a few too close weeds this morning, but still need to rework the area close by.
> 
> View attachment 4909980


nice harvest


----------



## myke (May 26, 2021)

Finally some sunshine here.risk of frost is gone for the season I hope lol. Planted some more of my tomatoes and red cabbage. Potatoes popping out. I think I can leave everything under my deck at night now. Sick of carrying everything in the garage.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 26, 2021)

We will have some 2C nedt couples of night. I plant tomatoes morethan a week ago. Gotta try to protect them as mush as i can.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 26, 2021)

First pick of the feijoas and they’re tasting superb.
Hands down a fruit of the gods!!!


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> First pick of the feijoas and they’re tasting superb.
> Hands down a fruit of the gods!!!


Damn! I had to research what those were and they sure sound tasty. Apparently there are people growing them here in Portland but it seems to take years for any decent fruit production. But that's common for many fruits.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn! I had to research what those were and they sure sound tasty. Apparently there are people growing them here in Portland but it seems to take years for any decent fruit production. But that's common for many fruits.


I was fortunate enough to inherit the tree with our house when we moved in. I’ll be adding two or three other trees but different species for cross pollination.
It’s was quite sad looking, but I gave it a good prune, mulched around it and dump every other compost tea bag contents around it and it’s flowered the best I’ve seed it in 4 years!!( it was also our wettest year too)
I’ve seen them growing in England, New Zealand and Australia so I’d say try them out where you are and if they don’t fruit they make a great hedge plant haha.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> First pick of the feijoas and they’re tasting superb.
> Hands down a fruit of the gods!!!


I was just reading on this fruit and it is considered a super food for its anti inflammatory properties. Thanks for sharing.



xtsho said:


> Damn! I had to research what those were and they sure sound tasty. Apparently there are people growing them here in Portland but it seems to take years for any decent fruit production. But that's common for many fruits.


While reading on the usda zones ( 8-11 ) I noticed it doesn’t like the high humidity of the south east but grows well in the western US .

If I can find seeds that are cheap enough I might try it, but it’s probably going going to grow here....


----------



## Frankterpene (May 28, 2021)

Tomatoes survived 3 celsius last night. The coldest is tonight with 0-1c. After that im supposed to be ok to go... hopefully


----------



## myke (May 28, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Tomatoes survived 3 celsius last night. The coldest is tonight with 0-1c. After that im supposed to be ok to go... hopefully


You can fill some black buckets or whatever with water. They’ll heat up during the day under the plastic and provide heat for later tonight.


----------



## myke (May 28, 2021)

Or just fill some buckets with hot water before you go to bed.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

The wife asked for peppers. She's cooking Cousin Lisa's Chipolata chicken tonight. Except she uses ground chuck instead. So I picked most of the jalapeno. Got the first two squash of the season. And a few more green beans. Haven't decided how we are cooking those yet. Not a lot of them.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

This was from Wednesday night. About 2-3 okra and flint corn per row had come up down at the riverhouse garden. So I made it rain. We looked today and there were a bunch more up. It has got dry in a hurry.


----------



## Poontanger (May 28, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Tomatoes survived 3 celsius last night. The coldest is tonight with 0-1c. After that im supposed to be ok to go... hopefully


I always plant a few Siberian tomatoes first, they can withstand very cold temperatures,they only get to golf ball size and you don't have to stake them if you don't want


----------



## Frankterpene (May 28, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> I always plant a few Siberian tomatoes first, they can withstand very cold temperatures,they only get to golf ball size and you don't have to stake them if you don't want


Ill look about those tomatoes. Thanks


----------



## Frankterpene (May 28, 2021)

Thanks guys for the water trick. Ill do it


----------



## Poontanger (May 28, 2021)

I'm in Aus,,& have started picking these late November,, most people are only planting then
But I did plant against a tin shed wall that was facing north, so the sun will reflect off the tin creating slightly warmer soil,,it is the only strain of tomato I know where the SAP will flow when soil temperatures are below 12 degrees Celsius,,I just throw a few bushes in to get some early tomatoes and follow up with my regular


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 29, 2021)

I am also in Australia and am 100% going to be trying that variety. 
I mostly do cherry and smaller sized tomatoes as I seem to have a lot less pest issues.


----------



## Poontanger (May 29, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I am also in Australia and am 100% going to be trying that variety.
> I mostly do cherry and smaller sized tomatoes as I seem to have a lot less pest issues.


Yes the cherry tomatoes are very disease resistant group and pest resistant,
I've been growing tomatoes for almost 50 years and it is a real pet of mine,,if there is a variety of tomato out there that I haven't tried I would like to know what it is.., and the siberians are a very honest reliable tomato and they are the only one I have found that will still function in cold weather,,they are also an heirloom so you can collect your own seed,, and these two photos my main summer crop, have been growing these and collecting my own seed as they are an heirloom for many years they are a truss tomato, they are so prolific you have to prune the flowers, they're about tennis ball size and a bit smaller


----------



## Frankterpene (May 29, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> Yes the cherry tomatoes are very disease resistant group and pest resistant,
> I've been growing tomatoes for almost 50 years and it is a real pet of mine,,if there is a variety of tomato out there that I haven't tried I would like to know what it is.., and the siberians are a very honest reliable tomato and they are the only one I have found that will still function in cold weather,,they are also an heirloom so you can collect your own seed,, and these two photos my main summer crop, have been growing these and collecting my own seed as they are an heirloom for many years they are a truss tomato, they are so prolific you have to prune the flowers, they're about tennis ball size and a bit smaller


Beautiful


----------



## xtsho (May 29, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> I always plant a few Siberian tomatoes first, they can withstand very cold temperatures,they only get to golf ball size and you don't have to stake them if you don't want


I've been growing the Siberia for a couple years now. It's a nice early tomato. I have a couple planted in the ground right now. I mix up a variety of different tomatoes as they ripen at different times and some years some do better than others. 

This year I have 

Siberia
Siletz
Early Red Chief
Roma
Super Beefsteak
Gold Nugget Cherry
Sweetie Cherry

All of the tomatoes I started from seeds with the exception of the Super Beefsteak and Roma I got from Ed Hume Seeds which is a regional outfit that sells varieties that do well here in the Pacific Northwest. I get most of my vegetable seeds from them. 

I also have some volunteers almost a foot tall growing where I had a San Marzano last year.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . . I also have some volunteers almost a foot tall growing where I had a San Marzano last year.


I transplanted two San Marzano and a Cherokee Purple into the cow trough at the riverhouse yesterday. My broccoli had gone to seed and died from the dry weather so took them out and added five gallons of Adult Tomato soil mix. Only one other tomato on the front deck, so sometimes I forget to water them.

Lot of stuff in the smaller cups and pots are dying. I water everyday, but the cups are too small to hold enough water. I've got to do a soil mix and get as many as I can into bigger pots. About 12 of my 15 grapevines had cashed yesterday morning. Also lots of the citrus in cups have turned yellow and died. Even the ones in gallon pots are looking rough. We did have 8/10th of an inch this morning. It will help.


----------



## xtsho (May 29, 2021)

I picked some lettuce and pulled some radishes for salad. The strawberries are just starting to ripen. I ate most of them and the lady's going to be mad at me but I saved her a few.

I'll be sowing corn and cucumbers directly today. We have some hot weather for at least a week so it should help with a good germination. I can't plant the beans yet because of the peas in the spots that are not done yet and I'm worried about the 90° days coming up messing them up. We don't usually get temps this hot this soon. Peas don't like the heat. I might have to cover them with something during the hottest part of the day.








My bees are up and at work. I got a little too close for too long and a bunch came out of nowhere and started swarming around. Bumblebees are not very aggressive so I just walked away and stopped bothering them with my camera flash. They probably alerted the others in the yard that some jerk was taking pictures and came back to tell me to get lost. 







I also noticed some birds making a nest in a wooden planter box I have filled with junk on the patio. I won't be moving anything in that this summer. I'm looking forward to sitting out back and hearing the chirps of baby birds. It's like a wildlife sanctuary in my backyard. There's a woodpecker that's been coming around and many other species of birds. I need to get my DSLR ready to take pictures. My camera doesn't cut it for zooming in.

You can see the bird with some nesting material in its beak. This is why I don't spray toxins in my yard. It's 100% bee and bird safe with lots of food.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 29, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Tomatoes survived 3 celsius last night. The coldest is tonight with 0-1c. After that im supposed to be ok to go... hopefully


Good luck bud!


----------



## Poontanger (May 29, 2021)

White shade cloth works very well at preventing frosts,, if you look at the photos I have posted you will notice what I have above,, it is just a framework that I can roll the cloth out over in extreme weather conditions,, very windy,, very hot,, thunderstorms hail & frosts, it works very well


----------



## myke (May 29, 2021)

Low of 4c here tonight. Sky is clear. Cold frames are put to work.


----------



## Poontanger (May 29, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> I always plant a few Siberian tomatoes first, they can withstand very cold temperatures,they only get to golf ball size and you don't have to stake them if you don't want


I would also like to add that if you are super keen to get early tomatoes
Siberian tomatoes don't mind growing in pots say 40-50 lt,. Place the pots against a tin wall where the sun hits it most of the day,, this will help raise the temperature of the soil in the pot a lot quicker then the soil in the ground,, so obviously growth is greater and a lot better for the plant to have it sap flowing properly


----------



## Frankterpene (May 30, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> White shade cloth works very well at preventing frosts,, if you look at the photos I have posted you will notice what I have above,, it is just a framework that I can roll the cloth out over in extreme weather conditions,, very windy,, very hot,, thunderstorms hail & frosts, it works very well


Yes i see. Next year ill be better prepared. Planing to go as big as my land allows me to install a bigger garden


----------



## myke (May 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Low of 4c here tonight. Sky is clear. Cold frames are put to work. View attachment 4912338View attachment 4912339


Forecast was a little off,Had a low of 8c last night and forecast calls for more the same.Finally I think summer is here!


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

myke said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .Finally I think summer is here!


Yes. I'm up to 13 hours 58 minutes length of day, so about 3 weeks (and 9 more minutes of daylight) to go.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

There is a slight chance the grass is contributing to my sprouts running out of water. But I doubt it.



It took about 30 minutes to clean one tray. I have a bunch of trays.
I


----------



## Frankterpene (May 30, 2021)

I finally fid a gire to encourage tomatoes for the last night nearing 0c. They responded well. Some of them are flowering since 2-3 days. They did well with those cover and warm water tank under the plastic. Im just worried about my cannabis plants.. as an unexperienced grower I didnt take care of the lighting schedule and w of them showing pistils at nodes... im worried


----------



## myke (May 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yes. I'm up to 13 hours 58 minutes length of day, so about 3 weeks (and 9 more minutes of daylight) to go.


Im at 16 hrs 13 min.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 30, 2021)

Haven't had rain for weeks, so I'm staying positive with the 4 inches of rain we will see from Fri-Tue. I stillneed to get my pumpkins, delicata squash, and watermelon out into the garden still. Sick of caring flats in and out every day!

I'll come back with some pics of the garlic which is now 2.5ft tall. Worried it's just pumping leaves and not going to bulb for me, but time will tell.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Forecast was a little off,Had a low of 8c last night and forecast calls for more the same.Finally I think summer is here!


Btw, your backyard looks pretty nice. Pretty cool setup you have too. Thats something i look forward to finally being able to have.


Frankterpene said:


> I finally fid a gire to encourage tomatoes for the last night nearing 0c. They responded well. Some of them are flowering since 2-3 days. They did well with those cover and warm water tank under the plastic. Im just worried about my cannabis plants.. as an unexperienced grower I didnt take care of the lighting schedule and w of them showing pistils at nodes... im worried


When a plant has been in veg for a while, it starts to pre-flower. The pre flowering is more of the plant signaling sexual maturity and/or getting ready to potentially accept pollen from males in the area. Its not the end of the world if it was on 12/12 for a bit and starts to flower, you can start giving it 18 hours again and it will go back into veg. It will take a little time for any potential flowering hormones to clear out, so maybe you lost some time, but it wont ruin the plant.


----------



## Poontanger (May 30, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Haven't had rain for weeks, so I'm staying positive with the 4 inches of rain we will see from Fri-Tue. I stillneed to get my pumpkins, delicata squash, and watermelon out into the garden still. Sick of caring flats in and out every day!
> 
> I'll come back with some pics of the garlic which is now 2.5ft tall. Worried it's just pumping leaves and not going to bulb for me, but time will tell.


Give your garlic a good water then wait for an hour or so and go and walk all over them or individually bend each stalk over so it is almost at right angles,, this will help stop all the goodness going into the leaves and help develop the bulb under the ground
In a few days time they will spring back up again,, so I just go and do it again,, you might snap the odd one but they still keep growing, I can't be bothered bending over and doing it by hand so I just walk all over them
Here's one I grew last year,
And I do the same two onions


----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Im at 16 hrs 13 min.


15:24:29


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

myke said:


> Im at 16 hrs 13 min.





xtsho said:


> 15:24:29


You guys up north have the long days in summer. But remember it will all equal out next winter. My shortest day is just under 10 hours. 

I'm still struggling to work out the best times for planting weed. I lost all my old strains when I took off 12 years. Now everything wants to bloom in the rainy season and I have an annual rot-a-thon to end the season.


----------



## xtsho (May 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> You guys up north have the long days in summer. But remember it will all equal out next winter. My shortest day is just under 10 hours.
> 
> I'm still struggling to work out the best times for planting weed. I lost all my old strains when I took off 12 years. Now everything wants to bloom in the rainy season and I have an annual rot-a-thon to end the season.


Yeah we get those 8 1/2 hours of sunlight in the middle of December. Fortunately we typically have mild winters here in the PNW unlike the freezing brutal winters they get in other northern states and Canada. Being 80 miles from the pacific ocean the weather patterns that roll off keep that arctic cold that drops down away from us. But sometimes early fall rains bring us our own rot-a-thon.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yeah we get those 8 1/2 hours of sunlight in the middle of December. Fortunately we typically have mild winters here in the PNW unlike the freezing brutal winters they get in other northern states and Canada. Being 80 miles from the pacific ocean the weather patterns that roll off keep that arctic cold that drops down away from us. But sometimes early fall rains bring us our own rot-a-thon.


I'm learning more about spring crops every year. Not the same yield, but if you dodge getting killed by the cold, there is a lot less rot. What is sad is all my old strains flowered later, just catching the tail end of the rainy season. 

And almost all of my new strains, the seeds were grown in your neck of the woods, so they are used to 15 hour days. The Ass Cheese and Gorille de Raisin are Oregon grown. Also the Random Bud X TPD and all the Oregon's Best Bag Seed. (my buddy who is a pro grower gave me his bag seed collection. And on the grounds that when a grower is out, he only buys dank, I'm trying all of them this season)

A couple three years ago one of the Ass Cheese f2's and an Ass Cheese Blues flowered in June and never revegged. I need to work with them using really long light hours, then put them out and see if they will flower in the summer regularly. That would change the game.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yeah we get those 8 1/2 hours of sunlight in the middle of December. Fortunately we typically have mild winters here in the PNW unlike the freezing brutal winters they get in other northern states and Canada. Being 80 miles from the pacific ocean the weather patterns that roll off keep that arctic cold that drops down away from us. But sometimes early fall rains bring us our own rot-a-thon.


here we are used to get 30C in summer and -25C/-30C in coldest days of winter. our summer is short but still have some couples of nice weeks of sun. some weeks get really wet and hot, but only 2-3 per years. usually we got around 22-25C in june july. we need to plan good to get some of late harvest vegetables ready in october


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

Coffee bag potatoes!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 31, 2021)

Some very young poppy pods........mixed in with purple lupineView attachment 4912817


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

I'm a week or so late with the news, but the Flint corn has gone to tassel. The plot with the pole beans is the oldest, and started it. But now all the other patches have caught up.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

I was a little late in hoeing the sandhill garden. (this is why I hate to run sprinklers to get the seed to sprout)



I did make a little progress today. I still have the middles to deal with.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

The wife has a birthday next week, so this is about the one year anniversary of transplanting the bottle brushes. The Easter freeze really touched them up. I cut out a lot of dead stuff and am pouring the water to them. So far, so good. This is the first major blooms.


----------



## xtsho (May 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was a little late in hoeing the sandhill garden. (this is why I hate to run sprinklers to get the seed to sprout)
> 
> View attachment 4913764
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> That's a lot of work.


I actually tweaked a muscle in my chest from pulling the stirrup hoe so hard.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> The wife has a birthday next week, so this is about the one year anniversary of transplanting the bottle brushes. The Easter freeze really touched them up. I cut out a lot of dead stuff and am pouring the water to them. So far, so good. This is the first major blooms.
> 
> View attachment 4913766


Beautiful......I don't think any color "pops" like red contrasted against geen!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 1, 2021)

First time in 30 years.........water irises, located at creeks edge just before flowing into lake
(Great fishing spot).


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a few squash borers. Sprayed everything but the beans and corn with BT the last two evenings. The wife really has a bad reaction to BT. So I washed the clothes I was wearing at the riverhouse, then when I got home, came in the side door and straight into the shower. (and it's not even Saturday)

I watered down at the field. There are hoses that were already there, but they are under hurricane debris. It's take a couple three hours to really get all the limbs moved and pull them out. But in the mean time I'm carrying water in buckets.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have a few squash borers. Sprayed everything but the beans and corn with BT the last two evenings. The wife really has a bad reaction to BT. So I washed the clothes I was wearing at the riverhouse, then when I got home, came in the side door and straight into the shower. (and it's not even Saturday)
> 
> I watered down at the field. There are hoses that were already there, but they are under hurricane debris. It's take a couple three hours to really get all the limbs moved and pull them out. But in the mean time I'm carrying water in buckets.


Should use FOODGRADE diatomaceous earth slurry and spray


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Should use FOODGRADE diatomaceous earth slurry and spray


Supposedly, weather spraying or dusting( in morning....the dew helps it adhere) try to avoid flowers.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 2, 2021)

Growing potatoes in bags this year. They are really easy to grow! Spent the morning hilling up the bags. These work really well as you can simply roll up the sides to add more compost/soil. 

Before:

After:


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 2, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Growing potatoes in bags this year. They are really easy to grow! Spent the morning hilling up the bags. These work really well as you can simply roll up the sides to add more compost/soil.
> 
> Before:View attachment 4914658
> 
> ...


We are doing the same. Coffee bags in milk crates. Roll up the bag and add more soil.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 3, 2021)

The scapes are starting to form now. Should be harvest time in 3-5 weeks if my research is correct.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

Found these lovely fungi in our parking strip. Google says its "dog vomit"  Amazing what will grow in decaying chips!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

Four days since frost. Way late here. Starters are over grown and ready. Need to build 20 2" x 4" mesh fence cages and get digging holes. A hundred feet for $75. I bought it. $3 and change for 42" H x 18" wide cages. Really simple. Hard on the hands on side cutters. I believe 6 other seeds to drop as well. And 80's working on 90's now. No rain and high humidity. Orchid weather. But progressing. And some pics soon. Things are blooming now. And the damn deer got most of my lillies again. Waited 3 years to see many of them. I may be freezing some venison if the city gives me the zippy finger again. The state's cash crop of livestock. Yet no responsibility or liability for the damage they cause. We are overrun in a sububarn neighborhood and I have dented 2 cars as well as several people over encounters.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Four days since frost. Way late here. Starters are over grown and ready. Need to build 20 2" x 4" mesh fence cages and get digging holes. A hundred feet for $75. I bought it. $3 and change for 42" H x 18" wide cages. Really simple. Hard on the hands on side cutters. I believe 6 other seeds to drop as well. And 80's working on 90's now. No rain and high humidity. Orchid weather. But progressing. And some pics soon. Things are blooming now. And the damn deer got most of my lillies again. Waited 3 years to see many of them. I may be freezing some venison if the city gives me the zippy finger again. The state's cash crop of livestock. Yet no responsibility or liability for the damage they cause. We are overrun in a sububarn neighborhood and I have dented 2 cars as well as several people over encounters.


Deer fences are a way of life for many people who enjoy gardening. Good luck!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Deer fences are a way of life for many people who enjoy gardening. Good luck!


Only 3' x4' area of my harder to get varieties. I have the fence now. May be needed as ugly as it will appear in my front yard. Still 6 - 16 deer casually strolling the streets and destroying our efforts is wrong in my location. State makes hundreds of millions on tag sales along with more for the supplies to hunters. Start owning up. My uncles sheep wandered in the road. Just a pet. He had to pay the full almost $4000 to repair the car. Double standards irk me. And that bruised and mutilated deer I hit is far from fair compensation in my book.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 3, 2021)

I use the fence all over the garden. Just got done planting 18 honey boat delicata squash. One of the few squash that my whole family enjoys eating. Now just to fill in some holes here and there with marigold and a couple container tomatoes and I should be good to go.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> I use the fence all over the garden. Just got done planting 18 honey boat delicata squash. One of the few squash that my whole family enjoys eating. Now just to fill in some holes here and there with marigold and a couple container tomatoes and I should be good to go.
> View attachment 4915712


Cage aversion thing here. Don't like fences. Tesla "Signs". Says it all. But nice lay out. Keep going and eat well. 

I'm dropping mini yukon golds and purple South American taters about a foot down in my compost pile. Works really well. Ready between late June - mid August. Almost wasted space if not. Have good garlic grows as well there when I grew it. Just keep the composting going. Ignore the plants.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)

Things be happening. The garden is growing great so far using nothing but JADAM and KNF methods. I just spread JMS on all my garden area this morning. The recent record heat we've had has been good for some plants but not so much for others. I can already tell that the peas are stalled somewhat and the ones on the south side of the house are pretty much fried before they got started. There are peas on them but the heat ended their run. I might just pull them up now and plant beans there. The corn I planted along the same strip is coming up with determination. It liked those hot days.








Cut down most of the fava beans since they've stopped flowering with the seasonal heat. They're a cool weather crop. I left enough so that I'll get 40-50 seeds to plant later. I used the plant material to make JLF.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Things be happening. The garden is growing great so far using nothing but JADAM and KNF methods. I just spread JMS on all my garden area this morning. The recent record heat we've had has been good for some plants but not so much for others. I can already tell that the peas are stalled somewhat and the ones on the south side of the house are pretty much fried before they got started. There are peas on them but the heat ended their run. I might just pull them up now and plant beans there. The corn I planted along the same strip is coming up with determination. It liked those hot days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off! I'm still eating micro greens and herbs. 

I only wish I could find the means and space. I applaud your efforts.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Growing potatoes in bags this year. They are really easy to grow! Spent the morning hilling up the bags. These work really well as you can simply roll up the sides to add more compost/soil.
> 
> Before:View attachment 4914658
> 
> ...


I'm no authority, but do you mound potatoes?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm no authority, but do you mound potatoes?


You can, but all that is required is covering the growth. Apparently you can grow them in straw as well.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You can, but all that is required is covering the growth. Apparently you can grow them in straw as well.





farmingfisherman said:


> You can, but all that is required is covering the growth. Apparently you can grow them in straw as well.


Thanks...never knew that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks...never knew that.


You need to make hole in the bale and fill with soil to plant in. It is a returning proven but forgotten method. Giggle it. Easy and cheap. Temporary if needed as well.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

Zinnas looking good for this early...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

A non promoted product endorsement here. Bought this today. Why did I avoid them this long? Hose is no longer a threat to my plants or a pain in the ass. Ad I can rinse the house while watering the lawn withe increased volume.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2021)

I don’t know if the quality control is just shit at the seed packing place or what but I’ve got peppers that are clearly not what they claim. 
both the above pics are supposed to be grand bell and maybe they are but I suspect the momma of that top pic was stepping out ( if you get my drift ) . 
this came from a California wonder package.


This is just a long green import.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You can, but all that is required is covering the growth. Apparently you can grow them in straw as well.


Yup you'll be thankful you hilled them or put them in high beds in a wet season


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 4, 2021)

@farmingfisherman I'm no authority either!


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I don’t know if the quality control is just shit at the seed packing place or what but I’ve got peppers that are clearly not what they claim. View attachment 4916056View attachment 4916057
> both the above pics are supposed to be grand bell and maybe they are but I suspect the momma of that top pic was stepping out ( if you get my drift ) .View attachment 4916059
> this came from a California wonder package.
> 
> ...


I grow an grand bell mix that have those chocolate bells in them. that might be what you got. The 2nd one looks like a cubanelle. The third maybe hungarian wax? is it hot?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A non promoted product endorsement here. Bought this today. Why did I avoid them this long? Hose is no longer a threat to my plants or a pain in the ass. Ad I can rinse the house while watering the lawn withe increased volume. View attachment 4915901


I hope that isn't like one of my hoses. It looks like the same type of construction. Mine gets kinks in it and stops the flow of water. I'll be in the back of the yard pulling on the hose and it will kink up and I have to drop the hose and go undo the kink. So if anyone hears me in the backyard going "Dammit!" that's why.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I don’t know if the quality control is just shit at the seed packing place or what but I’ve got peppers that are clearly not what they claim. View attachment 4916056View attachment 4916057
> both the above pics are supposed to be grand bell and maybe they are but I suspect the momma of that top pic was stepping out ( if you get my drift ) .View attachment 4916059
> this came from a California wonder package.
> 
> ...


I've had that happen before. Last year some of what were supposed to be beefsteak tomatoes turned out to be some golf ball sized things. I've also had plants I purchased be something else as well. I think people switch the tags on purpose thinking they're being funny.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> I grow an grand bell mix that have those chocolate bells in them. that might be what you got. The 2nd one looks like a cubanelle. The third maybe hungarian wax? is it hot?


Yeah it’s a lot hotter than I expected. You have any recommendation canning or how to use it, I didn’t like it raw . 

The chocolate bell ..... that makes sense..... the package may have said mix on it..... I’ll look to see if I can find it or check at the store where I got it to see if they have more so I can narrow it down.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I hope that isn't like one of my hoses. It looks like the same type of construction. Mine gets kinks in it and stops the flow of water. I'll be in the back of the yard pulling on the hose and it will kink up and I have to drop the hose and go undo the kink. So if anyone hears me in the backyard going "Dammit!" that's why.


Actually to the contrary. Thick walled liner. Easy to manually kink. I use ball valves. Prolongs hose life. But the boy was fighting it after messing up the unboxing. A rats nest thing and beyond funny if it was not my son displaying a shortage of common sense. Turned the water on and poof it untangled its self. Not the "As seen on TV" version. Actual quality as I can see. High grade aluminum fittings, Cordon/ nylon poly mesh covering. Had that child's toy version. Give me some time. I'll let you know. $56.99 is a bit steep if junk. Worth it if I don't have to cuss and hobble farther. 

A wish for humor and satisfaction to you.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've had that happen before. Last year some of what were supposed to be beefsteak tomatoes turned out to be some golf ball sized things. I've also had plants I purchased be something else as well. I think people switch the tags on purpose thinking they're being funny.


I have a pear tree that was probably miss labeled, it is definitely not a fruit baring tree.

I would like to think a big company like Burpee could get their products right..... but shit happens.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a pear tree that was probably miss labeled, it is definitely not a fruit baring tree.
> 
> I would like to think a big company like Burpee could get their products right..... but shit happens.


Oh? Seems to be "barring" fruit as stated. "it is definitely not a fruit baring tree". 

TY for the grin. Hope I shared it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

Update here. Beat myself hard today. Made some progress. 10 mater cages from a roll of fence. About $3 each for 20 total. I recomend if you have the grip for the cutting and bending. Stupid easy. Power tools would make almost effortless until cleaning up the grindings. But 42" x 18" and solid with all the tabs to put in ground. 

And @xtsho that hose sucks and kinks at less than half flow. Very pleasing on any more. Only fail so far.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Zinnas looking good for this early...View attachment 4915900





MICHI-CAN said:


> A non promoted product endorsement here. Bought this today. Why did I avoid them this long? Hose is no longer a threat to my plants or a pain in the ass. Ad I can rinse the house while watering the lawn withe increased volume. View attachment 4915901


It's an fing miracle ....a hose that isn't a pain in the ass.......I say "going to mars, but can't make a f'ing hose


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah it’s a lot hotter than I expected. You have any recommendation canning or how to use it, I didn’t like it raw .
> 
> The chocolate bell ..... that makes sense..... the package may have said mix on it..... I’ll look to see if I can find it or check at the store where I got it to see if they have more so I can narrow it down.


Hot sauce is the only thing I use them for. I don't really like the taste of the Hungarian Wax.

The mix I had had yellow, red, orange and chocolate. I wasn't crazy about them because you had to start so many to get a good one of the one you wanted.


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

Down at the field I managed to rescue three hoses. None had washers, but even after I got them on, there was a little leaking. But now I'm carrying water for 5 yards instead of 100. I have hoses at home. I just have to remember to grab one, then I can run sprinklers if I choose.


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

These are a couple of three days old. Just getting around to posting.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2021)

Got a shot of a "baby" pod inside a poppy..


----------



## Orangejoos (Jun 5, 2021)

My little LA urban beach garden. Corn, bush golliath tomatos, heirloom Tomatos, lettuce, hot peppers, and some outdoor sour.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

I manager to dig 11 holes along my fence and get maters and cuke seeds in. Yes, @xtsho I let the starters I had go. Stayed frosty too long. LOL. Hate being wrong. But I guess I was clueless this spring. 

Any suggestions on a light weight hang tool besides a pick axe for busting up my now concrete hard soil with our near drought of late? 3 hours to gig 11 18" x 12" holes is frustrating, ridiculous and discouraging. 

TY all and get on them plants. Too hot too fast here. A big water bill is getting all going nicely now. And the only plants I messed with and got pictures of are my girls. 40 MPH gusts all day. Had to go mobile. Off to the nursery soon here. My boy used $50, 3 bags of my 301 potting soil, weed, in his flower bed. Will be healthy plants. Sadly I made 40 gallons of dirt for him at under $20. I'll have to exploit his regret and get some labor out of him. If I can get him out of bed.


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . Any suggestions on a light weight hang tool besides a pick axe for busting up my now concrete hard soil with our near drought of late? 3 hours to gig 11 18" x 12" holes is frustrating, ridiculous and discouraging. . . . . . .


Did you soak the ground before digging? Maybe after a couple of three inches you could run the hose into it for a while. 

But as far as something to break the ground, not light weight, but I have a 6 foot pry pole that will bust up just about anything. Not good for wrists or elbows. Maybe if you have a metal post driver you could pound a post in a few times and then chip it out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Did you soak the ground before digging? Maybe after a couple of three inches you could run the hose into it for a while.
> 
> But as far as something to break the ground, not light weight, but I have a 6 foot pry pole that will bust up just about anything. Not good for wrists or elbows. Maybe if you have a metal post driver you could pound a post in a few times and then chip it out.


I have a very heavy duty ice spud. And no water before. Should have saturated night before. Not a thought until I started. And I hate the leopard print tan I get splattered with mud. TY for the thoughts.

Well my Dairy Doo all went up. $5 more for potting mix and 3 for compost. Never should have shared my recipe on here. JK. Glad it is out. And can you believe $5- $10 for a 1" succulent stater? Looks like I'm watching for dying ones on clearance to propagate. Was blown away by the new to me varieties. And my 1 gallon terrarium is just sitting here bone dry collecting dust.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 6, 2021)

Been a while Larry it warming up in maine been busy.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s a Wally World sack full . Made 10 pints of pepper rings..... and the plants are still hanging full.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2021)

Ohh yeah making spaghetti too.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 6, 2021)

Got some nice warm and wet sunny days with clouds once in a hour or two. The garden did a good boost but cucumbers suffered too much from cold days 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 6, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> I use the fence all over the garden. Just got done planting 18 honey boat delicata squash. One of the few squash that my whole family enjoys eating. Now just to fill in some holes here and there with marigold and a couple container tomatoes and I should be good to go.
> View attachment 4915712


Love the place you got for gardening


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Got some nice warm and wet sunny days with clouds once in a hour or two. The garden did a good boost but cucumbers suffered too much from cold days 2 weeks ago.


Messed up spring. I tossed 2 trays of cukes. Glad I harvest my seeds. Dropped yesterday. Hoping the T-storms tomorrow night aren't more info-tainment drama on the local news. Desperately need rain here.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 6, 2021)

thumper60 said:


> Been a while Larry it warming up in maine been busy.


Looking great. What do you have going on the right in the first pic, with black weed fabric covering the soil? Pumpkin and watermelon?


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 6, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Love the place you got for gardening


Thanks! Making the most with the space I have carved up.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I manager to dig 11 holes along my fence and get maters and cuke seeds in. Yes, @xtsho I let the starters I had go. Stayed frosty too long. LOL. Hate being wrong. But I guess I was clueless this spring.
> 
> Any suggestions on a light weight hang tool besides a pick axe for busting up my now concrete hard soil with our near drought of late? 3 hours to gig 11 18" x 12" holes is frustrating, ridiculous and discouraging.
> 
> TY all and get on them plants. Too hot too fast here. A big water bill is getting all going nicely now. And the only plants I messed with and got pictures of are my girls. 40 MPH gusts all day. Had to go mobile. Off to the nursery soon here. My boy used $50, 3 bags of my 301 potting soil, weed, in his flower bed. Will be healthy plants. Sadly I made 40 gallons of dirt for him at under $20. I'll have to exploit his regret and get some labor out of him. If I can get him out of bed. View attachment 4917470View attachment 4917471View attachment 4917472View attachment 4917474View attachment 4917476View attachment 4917477


Be Happy you're ground isn't full of rocks. My yard is a rock quarry. I dug up enough rocks to line my driveway, the sidewalk, and the flower beds in the front yard. Everytime I dig somewhere new I end up with a pile of rocks as the ground is half rock it seems.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Be Happy you're ground isn't full of rocks. My yard is a rock quarry. I dug up enough rocks to line my driveway, the sidewalk, and the flower beds in the front yard. Everytime I dig somewhere new I end up with a pile of rocks as the ground is half rock it seems.


High percentage Grand River bed here. 1" or smaller. Thankfully seeing yours. Sadly sedimentary clay at almost 80% below 6". I have 6' pry bars for setting dies. 

And that hose hangs up on the finished top of a chain link fence when empty. Still happy with ease of movement and coiling. Also sweats more than a normal hose. Wet hands regardless of care or experience. LOL.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I manager to dig 11 holes along my fence and get maters and cuke seeds in. Yes, @xtsho I let the starters I had go. Stayed frosty too long. LOL. Hate being wrong. But I guess I was clueless this spring.
> 
> Any suggestions on a light weight hang tool besides a pick axe for busting up my now concrete hard soil with our near drought of late? 3 hours to gig 11 18" x 12" holes is frustrating, ridiculous and discouraging.
> 
> TY all and get on them plants. Too hot too fast here. A big water bill is getting all going nicely now. And the only plants I messed with and got pictures of are my girls. 40 MPH gusts all day. Had to go mobile. Off to the nursery soon here. My boy used $50, 3 bags of my 301 potting soil, weed, in his flower bed. Will be healthy plants. Sadly I made 40 gallons of dirt for him at under $20. I'll have to exploit his regret and get some labor out of him. If I can get him out of bed. View attachment 4917470View attachment 4917471View attachment 4917472View attachment 4917474View attachment 4917476View attachment 4917477


I've used a masons hammer for decades to dig rock/clay soil.......many types, hope you got a big screen for that hardpan


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I manager to dig 11 holes along my fence and get maters and cuke seeds in. Yes, @xtsho I let the starters I had go. Stayed frosty too long. LOL. Hate being wrong. But I guess I was clueless this spring.
> 
> Any suggestions on a light weight hang tool besides a pick axe for busting up my now concrete hard soil with our near drought of late? 3 hours to gig 11 18" x 12" holes is frustrating, ridiculous and discouraging.
> 
> TY all and get on them plants. Too hot too fast here. A big water bill is getting all going nicely now. And the only plants I messed with and got pictures of are my girls. 40 MPH gusts all day. Had to go mobile. Off to the nursery soon here. My boy used $50, 3 bags of my 301 potting soil, weed, in his flower bed. Will be healthy plants. Sadly I made 40 gallons of dirt for him at under $20. I'll have to exploit his regret and get some labor out of him. If I can get him out of bed. View attachment 4917470View attachment 4917471View attachment 4917472View attachment 4917474View attachment 4917476View attachment 4917477


How deep ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I've used a masons hammer for decades to dig rock/clay soil.......many types, hope you got a big screen for that hardpan


Kid and I took turns with my homemade 18# wood maul. Splits wood faster and less back strain. Violently brutal still in dirt. I'll post it. Wood burners wood kill for one. LMAO.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4917680
> It’s a Wally World sack full . Made 10 pints of pepper rings..... and the plants are still hanging full.


Are you gonna share a good receipe? Im growing this kind of pepper for first time, I wish i can make slice pepper garniture


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> How deep ?


I'm done now. 18" average. All monsters should take here. And saturated our last fence row. Cheap garden weasel turns it out quick. 9 cages to go. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I've used a masons hammer for decades to dig rock/clay soil.......many types, hope you got a big screen for that hardpan


I have a $50 drywall maul/hammer that would be perfect. Can't bring myself to destroy it. Although very well worn.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm done now. 18" average. All monsters should take here. And saturated our last fence row. Cheap garden weasel turns it out quick. 9 cages to go. TY.


There is something I enjoy about digging a "good" hole ( in the ground you misfits).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> There is something I enjoy about digging a "good" hole ( in the ground you misfits).


OH? It is enjoyable digging some holes in life until you realize you forgot room for you. Sorry. That one messes people up. 

And yes the primal satisfaction of our labor.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 7, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Looking great. What do you have going on the right in the first pic, with black weed fabric covering the soil? Pumpkin and watermelon?


cukes!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Are you gonna share a good receipe? Im growing this kind of pepper for first time, I wish i can make slice pepper garniture


It’s a pretty simple recipe , here’s what I do for rings . 
Brine.
50% water 50% (5% acid) white vinegar, clove of garlic per jar , 2 pepper corns per jar , a little thyme, some pickling spices, a pinch of sugar, 1/4 tsp of canning salt . Bring to a boil then let to cool. You can add or take away spices to taste.

Jars. 
Boil clean jars for 10 minutes to sanitize. 1/4 tsp of canning salt and 1/4 tsp of pickle crisp in each jar. Boil lids for 1 minute .

Determine how many jars and what size you will be working with. Make appropriate amount of brine, place one garlic clove from brine in each jar, place pepper corns from brine in each jar. Place prepared pepper in jars , pour brine over contents.
Follow standard hot water bath canning techniques to finish.

Or just YouTube it for a million ways to do it. Just be sure to use standard canning practices for all your canning…… check ball preserving book .


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2021)

The corn is coming up on the side of the house.







The peas have started producing. They got slowed by a couple 90 degree days. The ones on the side of the house didn't fare as well as the ones in the backyard. They would have done better but they don't like the heat. I can't control the weather though. 







I have some overwintered kale going to seed in between the peas. The seeds will be good for sprouts to eat. The flowers also attract bees. 







My tomatoes and peppers got a little stressed waiting to be planted. They were not looking very good but they greened up really fast and started growing rapidly. Next year I'm going to start them a couple weeks later. I say that every year but when the time comes I'm busy sowing seeds in early February. I planted basil and parsley around the edges. 

I'm using the cheap crappy tomato cages for the bushier varieties and I stuck some PVC in the ground for the beefsteaks which I'll train to grow straight up. I did the same thing last year and it worked ok. I'll have to brace them once the plants get bigger and heavy from tomatoes. Next year I'll make some like @MICHI-CAN. I wasn't going to use the cages but the lady bought them for me and she asked why I didn't use them last year. I stuck them in the ground to make her happy. Her happiness is important to me. When she's not happy I can't be either.  

That mess in the back bed is some carrots, radishes, and turnips that overwintered and I'm letting go to seed. I have some lettuce and kale in there as well and just planted some bush beans where I could. The turnip and radish seeds will be good for sprouts. I'll mix them with the kale seeds after saving some for planting. The bees also like the flowers.







I'm anxiously waiting for the Tayberries to start ripening. It's going to be a wall of berries.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2021)

I was toying with the idea of digging up some more grass but I decided not to. This is enough for the 2 of us. Plus the lady only eats a few things I grow. She's not like me where if it's a vegetable I'll eat it. 







A view from the back of the yard. This is where I go to hide when I get in trouble.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 7, 2021)

Dope hiding spot @xtsho 

I use tomato cages for everything except tomatoes. Currently deployed as support for my blueberries.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Dope hiding spot @xtsho
> 
> I use tomato cages for everything except tomatoes. Currently deployed as support for my blueberries.


I spend a lot of time back there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I spend a lot of time back there.


I dig the lay out. About same sq footage here. My wife would kill me if I transfer any more sod. Wife also only eats corn, carrots, cukes and maters only. And loves showing off the greenery and wildlife to her friends. Strange we are the only house on the street with a few if not all the critters in our yard. I see 14 beautifully manicured lawns from my front window. All sterile and devoid of life beyond IV fed if not bought or mobile on its own. 

I used those cheap 24" cages for drop and forget tomatoe grows. My soil and methods improved. Too big for that now. And going to stack two fence cages for towers of cucumbers. I could not get close enough to get a good picture of this. I thought a red squirrel as I have seen it a few times over the past couple years. Until it flew over me from the tree in my front yard to this one outback. I have flying squirrels. Nocturnal, so suprised. And a very long time I've seen one.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday and today were good transplanting days. I got a lot done yesterday, but the plan was to get back to it today after I got in from the office. Big thunderstorms saw to it that that didn't happen.

Speaking of getting rid of weed. . . . . 



I pulled the grass and weeds out of the citrus and put the better looking ones in gallon pots. I ran out of pots, so I put the 10 I had in gallons into 3 gallon pots. Also did a couple three tomatoes.



^^^^^ 2nd Firecracker bush I bought for the wife's b-day got transplanted too.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

We got three inches of rain today. Really nice. If I had my help lined up I would start burning on Wednesday.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

It was really hot yesterday. The sun chased me until under the house was the only shade. This was my soil mix setup. My citrus mix was 2 parts re-used tomato soil, 1 part each of mushroom compost, sungrow potting soil, and peat moss. The tomato mix was the same, just 2 parts mushroom composts.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

This a saved seed yellow meat from a volunteer Sister grew.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> It was really hot yesterday. The sun chased me until under the house was the only shade. This was my soil mix setup. My citrus mix was 2 parts re-used tomato soil, 1 part each of mushroom compost, sungrow potting soil, and peat moss. The tomato mix was the same, just 2 parts mushroom composts.
> 
> View attachment 4918521


TY. Too close to my mix. Fighting with 2 here. A midget bush and this 6' foot mess. 30-40 MPH winds made a pretzel out of her. Wired up and waiting for calmer days.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Too close to my mix. . . . . . . .


My Adult Tomato mix has lots of coffee ground compost, organic ferts, lime, Epson salts and other goodies in it, but I was in a rush to get them done. (Adult Tomato mix is really my weed mix, but don't tell anyone)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> My Adult Tomato mix has lots of coffee ground compost, organic ferts, lime, Epson salts and other goodies in it, but I was in a rush to get them done. (Adult Tomato mix is really my weed mix, but don't tell anyone)


My recycled weed mix is my secret to crazy fruits. I use a varied mix of lawn, garden, kitchen and strictly oak leaves and small shedded limbs for compost. I also use jobe's "organic", not convinced, tomatoe fert. Cover crops of native wild plants and crop rotation. And the wife donates a can of grounds every two weeks. Acid lovers love them fresh as top dressing.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My recycled weed mix is my secret to crazy fruits. I use a varied mix of lawn, garden, kitchen and strictly oak leaves and small shedded limbs for compost. I also use jobe's "organic", not convinced, tomatoe fert. Cover crops of native wild plants and crop rotation. And the wife donates a can of grounds every two weeks. Acid lovers love them fresh as top dressing.


My cleaning guy's brother in law worked with us for six months. He made two pots of coffee a day. He's gone back up north now, but my coffee ground compost bin is as full as it's been in a long time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> My cleaning guy's brother in law worked with us for six months. He made two pots of coffee a day. He's gone back up north now, but my coffee ground compost bin is as full as it's been in a long time.


Hope he was buying. $10.50 a can irritates me. But pacifies her. I'm ahead.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hope he was buying. $10.50 a can irritates me. But pacifies her. I'm ahead.


The office pays for it out of petty cash. Now that he is gone, we are back to one pot a day. I hate waste. But I was glad they are willing to save the grounds for me.


----------



## myke (Jun 7, 2021)

3 days ago we had 32c as a high with mid teen lows,tonight low of 3c.Cover everything up again.Arg!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

myke said:


> 3 days ago we had 32c as a high with mid teen lows,tonight low of 3c.Cover everything up again.Arg!


A dumb Americon, but we went from 40F highs to 90F overnight 7 days ago. Weather is erratic at best. I have things growing that are supposed to be dead here. Messed my plans up for sure. As I'm intrigued by what nature is giving me. Adapt and improvise. All we can do. Almost always works out. A good year to you.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey. Do you guys compost the coffee ground for the Tomato's or just top dress? Been growing for years but haven't really touched on organics until I started grow the Weed a couple of years ago.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Hey. Do you guys compost the coffee ground for the Tomato's or just top dress? Been growing for years but haven't really touched on organics until I started grow the Weed a couple of years ago.


I compost them for all but my acid lovers. And my compost is from first thaw after collection of previous. To next thaw. Full year. All I got. 

My maters do very well till over watered. Still working on that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you sir! Much appreciated.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Thank you sir! Much appreciated.


You are welcome anything I can give. And anything but sir. Jeans, work boots and a Sherwin Williams shirt most days. And to work at home now. I'm happy as a grunt. LOL. 

You in ground yet?


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jun 8, 2021)

My garden has 2 giant and colony’s. I think they are airating the soil…. But I will be killing them soon. Poured coffee ground all over them. Next borax. I only planted tobaco and poppies in the garden this year doing an experiment. So far the leaves are mostly going yellow. I guess I should fertilize heavy.


----------



## myke (Jun 8, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> My garden has 2 giant and colony’s. I think they are airating the soil…. But I will be killing them soon. Poured coffee ground all over them. Next borax. I only planted tobaco and poppies in the garden this year doing an experiment. So far the leaves are mostly going yellow. I guess I should fertilize heavy.


Borax for me works on the small brown ants,1/4 borax to 3/4 sugar


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> My garden has 2 giant and colony’s. I think they are airating the soil…. But I will be killing them soon. Poured coffee ground all over them. Next borax. I only planted tobaco and poppies in the garden this year doing an experiment. So far the leaves are mostly going yellow. I guess I should fertilize heavy.


I hate poisons of all kinds. But you need to use a bait they will take into the colony. I just chase them around with Diatomaceous earth. And very carefully. I want insects and bees.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks, I know, I don’t want poison to absorb into the tobacco. Or other things. I guess borax isn’t that bad. I hope they take a borax nugget right to the queen.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Thanks, I know, I don’t want poison to absorb into the tobacco. Or other things. I guess borax isn’t that bad. I hope they take a borax nugget right to the queen.


I forgot to mention marigolds. Natural repellent. No clue about an established colony. Do know they move their entrances if annoyed. Hence my selective chasing, herding.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

I saw a few worm holes in the tomatoes night before last. Only found a few so small you are not even sure if they are worms. But I sprayed BT last night on everything but the beans and corn. I hate to say anything, but these are some of the best looking tomatoes I have had in a while.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

My pole beans have slowed way down. Some days there are not any. But I did pick the first of the purple beans this morning. Not a great picture, but if you've seen one purple bean. . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

Two kinds of spaghetti squash. All the seeds came from the same pack.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

The tomatoes I put in gallon pots are doing pretty good. I have to mix soil and make some more beds. I'm going to try to stay away from pots this year if I can. Even with them in trays to hold water, last year's tomatoes just didn't do well in the 3 gallon pots.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

A couple three days ago I took the camera to the sandhill garden in search of the obligatory first tiny squash picture. Sadly I was too late. (last night when I was spraying with BT I did see two tiny crook neck that would have fit the bill much better)


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

The melons are starting to get some size.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

The Spanish Bayonet down at the riverhouse is getting ready to bloom. It's about 12 feet tall so far.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 14, 2021)

Tomatoes starting to appear everywhere . Cucumbers almost all die with cold temperature but overall my garden is growing nicely


----------



## xtsho (Jun 14, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Tomatoes starting to appear everywhere . Cucumbers almost all die with cold temperature but overall my garden is growing nicely


I really like how your yard is fenced and surrounded. Mine is pretty secluded as well. It's like being in your own little world.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I really like how your yard is fenced and surrounded. Mine is pretty secluded as well. It's like being in your own little world.


We have lot of nice time with family in this little yard. Crack a fire, some joints and playing all kind of camping games while looking at garden.... even with fence and intimity, my girfriend's father is still always here


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Two day's harvest. Never done butternut before. We are looking at recipes now. Soup is coming up in the searches a lot.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

Some pics I took the other day.

The peas didn't like the early heat a couple weeks ago. They are not filling out and the ones that are seem like end of season peas. I'm going to pick what I can, rip the plants out, and plant more beans. 








Beets. Some are starting to bolt. They didn't like the 90° days we had a while back. 







The reliable Siletz tomato is once again the first to start setting fruit.







The rest of the tomatoes are coming along. They should double in size the next 10 days with the good weather we are going to be having. The eggplant and peppers appear to be stunted for now but they should get into the groove this next week. I'm definitely going to be planting my seeds for starts later next year. I think they were stressed from being in the small containers and putting them out in the greenhouse when it was still rather cold at night.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

I left some artichokes on the plant for the bees. 







There's only about 20 peaches in the tree but my main concern was leaf curl which seems to be under control. There were only a few leaves with it that I removed. I'll be following the spraying regimen next year.







This will be the first year getting pears from this tree.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I left some artichokes on the plant for the bees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The crazy heat and drought tossed a tool box of monkey wrenches to me as well. Peonies bud blasted, peppers are less than perfect color, cuke starters are struggling and my beets are just trying to grow. Maters and sunflowers are loving it. My lillies, as well as the entire side of town are pale orange yellow. Hardest spring for plants I've seen in a long while. A good month behind you on my start. But I'm determined and coming on strong if we ever get some rain. 

P.S. That fancy hose isn't so shiny to me anymore. Finds its way into cracks and gaps if not on . Grr! But truth. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The crazy heat and drought tossed a tool box of monkey wrenches to me as well. Peonies bud blasted, peppers are less than perfect color, cuke starters are struggling and my beets are just trying to grow. Maters and sunflowers are loving it. My lillies, as well as the entire side of town are pale orange yellow. Hardest spring for plants I've seen in a long while. A good month behind you on my start. But I'm determined and coming on strong if we ever get some rain.
> 
> P.S. That fancy hose isn't so shiny to me anymore. Finds its way into cracks and gaps if not on . Grr! But truth. LOL.


I hate mine. And they don't coil up nicely without the water being turned on. When they don't have any pressure they just kink up when you try and coil them up. 

My mother bought one of these. I think it will be my next hose purchase. But after using it for a while I'm sure I'll find something I dislike about it.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 16, 2021)

Here still having night under 8c wich hurt cucumbers and peppers... tomatoes seems to be still healthy.... next 2 nights are under 10c.... im tired of it in june


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

Starting to get a tomato and a couple of squash every other day.



Peppers need picking. Last week my cousin went to the tomato fields and came back with 5 gallons of Jalapeno. She brought us a bunch already cut in half with the seeds removed. So I'm slow walking the harvest of these until we get most of those used.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> Two kinds of spaghetti squash. All the seeds came from the same pack.
> 
> View attachment 4920930


I just rescued 11 cantaloupe plants. Don't grow due to sq ft issues. Going vertical. 8' x 3' fence cylinder trellis. Any tips for me. I have most of the parameters down. Vert is my twist. TY.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just rescued 11 cantaloupe plants. Don't grow due to sq ft issues. Going vertical. 8' x 3' fence cylinder trellis. Any tips for me. I have most of the parameters down. Vert is my twist. TY.


I've never done this myself. . . . . . .But the old guy who gave me the WC Oranges grew beans on a pvc dome. 3 or 4 twenty foot sections set so you can sit on a bucket and pick beans hanging down. It was pretty cool. (it created it's own shade)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've never done this myself. . . . . . .But the old guy who gave me the WC Oranges grew beans on a pvc dome. 3 or 4 twenty foot sections set so you can sit on a bucket and pick beans hanging down. It was pretty cool. (it created it's own shade)


Had to ask. Squash looked nice. Surprised the vines held. Just another squash with melons pretty much. I'll sling them if needed. 

A half circle of concrete fence about 8' high x 12' wide makes for amazing snap or sugar pea grows. Sold the house. No land and trying to go up to keep some grass and flowers.


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 18, 2021)

Alright guys and gals, I finally built a 7x7 grow room. I have 5 more seeds coming so I will have 10 total in 7 gallon pots. Adjustable Double scrog net set up will be done soon at 4x4 squares I already have the frame up. I'm just waiting on 4 way connectors so each scrog is level, also waiting on my electric sky es300's to come in I got 4. Going with LST and topping to train and scrog. Also getting a small dehumidifier for the room. Looking for suggestions on how to make this room better and thank you for all suggestions!! Running 5 Gelato and 5 Exodus cheese.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Had to ask. Squash looked nice. Surprised the vines held. Just another squash with melons pretty much. I'll sling them if needed.. . . . . . .


I have hay string for them to climb on. But which ever is first to reach the panel above, the rest of them will climb on it.

I'm having issues with PM on my squash. As soon as I get most of the ones on there now ripe, I'm going to rip them out and put in something new. I've got more planted down at the field, and some sprouts in cups.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have hay string for them to climb on. But which ever is first to reach the panel above, the rest of them will climb on it.
> 
> I'm having issues with PM on my squash. As soon as I get most of the ones on there now ripe, I'm going to rip them out and put in something new. I've got more planted down at the field, and some sprouts in cups.


I grow mad cucumbers here. PM every fall. After I give up harvesting cukes and all are sick of them. @xtsho home mix worked better than expected. A few cut worms and borers still. Need to replenish my nematodes. And do I hate trying to get dry vines out of the fences.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> Alright guys and gals, I finally built a 7x7 grow room. I have 5 more seeds coming so I will have 10 total in 7 gallon pots. Adjustable Double scrog net set up will be done soon at 4x4 squares I already have the frame up. I'm just waiting on 4 way connectors so each scrog is level, also waiting on my electric sky es300's to come in I got 4. Going with LST and topping to train and scrog. Also getting a small dehumidifier for the room. Looking for suggestions on how to make this room better and thank you for all suggestions!! Running 5 Gelato and 5 Exodus cheese.View attachment 4926273


Not be a "Richard". LOL. This is gardening. I accept yours as a garden. Looks like a nice start. Post on the general growing or design and set up for detailed help on those "gardens". 

Peace and welcome.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

We got a saturating here. More for days. Woo Hoo! Things may yet get a chance to grow. The crazy fast high temps and near drought left everything begging for shade and Nitrogen. First time my shaded plants ever outgrew the full sun twins. 

Need to order a wheel barrow and delivery of compost, peat and med/fine mulch. Plants are almost ready for another layering. A bit taller still.

Here is a book for all of my outdoor gardening test. Crazy stuff put me in natural grow mode. Let it all get a good season and then start over at this point.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We got a saturating here. More for days. Woo Hoo! Things may yet get a chance to grow. The crazy fast high temps and near drought left everything begging for shade and Nitrogen. First time my shaded plants ever outgrew the full sun twins.
> 
> Need to order a wheel barrow and delivery of compost, peat and med/fine mulch. Plants are almost ready for another layering. A bit taller still.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice setup


MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4926726View attachment 4926728View attachment 4926729View attachment 4926730View attachment 4926731View attachment 4926733View attachment 4926734View attachment 4926735


Nice setup overall did stsrted over cucumbers cuz of cold nights.. hopefully they will catch up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Nice setup
> 
> Nice setup overall did stsrted over cucumbers cuz of cold nights.. hopefully they will catch up


I donated 128 of them to community gardens. Just recycled the 60 or so I lost. And another 80+ maters. F-d up weather for the 3rd spring. I'm almost 6 weeks behind and did no cold early crops. Frost to 90F in 2 days with zero rain for a month.


----------



## myke (Jun 20, 2021)

Tomatoes in sips are rockin. Tomatoes in regular pots are doing well also. Bees are busy. Potatoes are growing fast did some more hilling today. Root veggies are still behind hoping they’ll catch up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

myke said:


> Tomatoes in sips are rockin. Tomatoes in regular pots are doing well also. Bees are busy. Potatoes are growing fast did some more hilling today. Root veggies are still behind hoping they’ll catch up. View attachment 4927424View attachment 4927425View attachment 4927426


See your too hot and sunny as well. Imagine complaining about that 5 years ago. I see those marigolds. Smart gardener. I like to ring my cukes with them. Crazy year killed my heirloom annuals. A few coming up now. Will be babying them and harvesting seeds this fall. Great pest deterrent.


----------



## myke (Jun 20, 2021)

Yea highs 28c all next week,Ive had to shade my red cabbage as all it does is wilt in afternoon sun.


----------



## myke (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> The tomatoes I put in gallon pots are doing pretty good. I have to mix soil and make some more beds. I'm going to try to stay away from pots this year if I can. Even with them in trays to hold water, last year's tomatoes just didn't do well in the 3 gallon pots.
> 
> View attachment 4920933





injinji said:


> The Spanish Bayonet down at the riverhouse is getting ready to bloom. It's about 12 feet tall so far.
> 
> View attachment 4920940


F'ing cool...


injinji said:


> Two day's harvest. Never done butternut before. We are looking at recipes now. Soup is coming up in the searches a lot.
> 
> View attachment 4923584


I like the healthy frozen squash, those frozen,square oranges blocks...yum,yum.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

The tropical depression bent over a couple of the tomatoes in gallon pots. I guess I'm going to plant them down at the field (at the riverhouse) this morning. Also the grasshoppers have found the cuke and squash sprouts in cups, so I'll deal with them too.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

I didn't get any of the peppers or tomatoes transplanted. I had to bring the tractor from the sandhill to cut that part of the garden up again before putting them in. 


I did get the cukes and squash in the ground this morning, and got back down there with the tractor in the afternoon. 


Space was hard to come by. I added a row of cukes between the other two rows. 


But I had to squeeze the squash into some tight spots. Now there are three ages of all the viney stuff.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

This is today's picking. Cukes were a surprise when I went to the garden at the field. The tomatoes and spaghetti squash are from the raised beds at the riverhouse. The peppers are the runt saved seeds Mammoth Jalapeno at the sandhill garden. The yellow squash and baby butternut are also from the sandhill garden.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

I saw the first few sprouts of the bald cypress today. Pretty stoked about these. The trees the seeds came from were from seeds I had planted 15-20 years ago.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I saw the first few sprouts of the bald cypress today. Pretty stoked about these. The trees the seeds came from were from seeds I had planted 15-20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4928419


Ya going to put a cage/fencing around it ? Looks like a tender morsel for some critter.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2021)

The "Medussa"


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya going to put a cage/fencing around it ? Looks like a tender morsel for some critter.


I'm expecting a few hundred of them. I'll cup some of them. But I want to put some down at the pond. If they will get big enough, I put them straight into the ground.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2021)

myke said:


> View attachment 4927442


Something special about black dogs.............nice plants.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

Twilight...topiary,spirea,sculpted dogwood tree, young coleus in crocks.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 22, 2021)

So. Many. Scapes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> So. Many. Scapes.
> View attachment 4928820


Awesome peduncles !


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 24, 2021)

Some of the first radishes I planted this year. The view from my deck on this part of the garden, A view from the fireplace. Tomatoes san marzano rank with 2 beefsteak plants some beets and carrots.. some aromates


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 24, 2021)

Caught a fecundator wallowing in dahlia pollen


----------



## xtsho (Jun 26, 2021)

Covered the blueberries and tomatoes around noon to shade them during the hottest part of the day. I just rigged up some coat hanger, duct tape, and old sheets  I'll take them down at night and put them back up around noon until this triple digit heat subsides. They still get sun in the morning.

I'm not worried about the plants dying from the heat but blossom drop on the tomatoes and the blueberries getting cooked and falling off as well. They say blueberries like full sun and that is true if it's not 105°F. There is a reason there are not blueberry farms in the desert.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 26, 2021)

@xtsho I was wondering how you were going to manage the garden with the weather you are getting. Certainly not used to this I'm sure!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 26, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> @xtsho I was wondering how you were going to manage the garden with the weather you are getting. Certainly not used to this I'm sure!


Lots of water morning and night. We get an occasional heatwave but this looks like it's going to go on for awhile and hotter than normal. It's definitely not the norm here and most people are not used to it. 

I've tried to grow it several times and only got a couple pods but it looks like this year I might get a decent Okra harvest. I planted seeds 4 days ago and they started popping up today. It's one plant that likes the hot weather.


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . .I've tried to grow it several times and only got a couple pods but it looks like this year I might get a decent Okra harvest. I planted seeds 4 days ago and they started popping up today. It's one plant that likes the hot weather.


Okra loves hot weather. They don't take off until it stops getting cool at night.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We got a saturating here. More for days. Woo Hoo! Things may yet get a chance to grow. The crazy fast high temps and near drought left everything begging for shade and Nitrogen. First time my shaded plants ever outgrew the full sun twins.
> 
> Need to order a wheel barrow and delivery of compost, peat and med/fine mulch. Plants are almost ready for another layering. A bit taller still.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog.....................nice plants and set up too...ha-ha-ha.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

The classic petunia ( sorry,no veggies......they are cheap and plentiful with all the Amish and Mennonites around this area)


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

How bout a Gerber daisy?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2021)

Pulled the garic up. I just wish I would have planted more. Just the cheap garlic you get half a dozen in those net bags at the Asian markets. I'm planting half a bed with it this fall. I was afraid of pulling them too early but the tops were browning and the bottom leaves were dying and browning as well. So I yanked them. 







Heat and sun damage to the top of my tayberry hedge that gets full sun. Today's temps here in Portland are going to suck. 112°F in June? What the hell is going on?


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 27, 2021)

Garden is rocking. Kids are harvesting pea snacks throughout the day. Thinking of dumping a potato bag and see how they look. When crops are underground it's hard to really know what is happening below.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 28, 2021)

@xtsho and all, I'm in the hospital with blood clots in my bowels. Not looking good. I'll try to keep you guys informed. Hope my kid keeps my gross going.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 28, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN good luck and stay positive!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @xtsho and all, I'm in the hospital with blood clots in my bowels. Not looking good. I'll try to keep you guys informed. Hope my kid keeps my gross going.


Damn. I'm really sorry to hear this. But yes stay positive. 

It's strange. I've never met you in person but I feel like we're good friends. I'm hoping everything turns out good for you and your family. I'm thinking positive thoughts for you. Wish I could do more.

As for your grows. I'm sure you raised some good kids and taught them well so your plants should be in good hands.

We're all hoping for the best. Keep us informed and feel free to message me anytime. Get better soon.


----------



## myke (Jun 28, 2021)

Best wishes bro,hope you get a hot nurse lol.


----------



## myke (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes and frigging hot,shading my beets for most of the afternoons.Water bill is going to be nuts.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jun 28, 2021)

best wishe
s Michi-can. hope the best for you and family.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @xtsho and all, I'm in the hospital with blood clots in my bowels. Not looking good. I'll try to keep you guys informed. Hope my kid keeps my gross going.


Hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2021)

I've been doing some work down at the field, but I always forget to take pictures. The transplanted okra down there is looking pretty good. The planted ones are a little behind. And I transplanted tomato and pepper plants last week. 

After a couple three weeks of hitting it occasionally, I bore down the last few days and got the okra at the sandhill mostly grass free.


----------



## myke (Jun 30, 2021)

Getting blotches on my beet leaves anybody know why? Soil was new last year,raised bed.Added alfalfa pellets in march turned the top 8" before planting.Happend before the heat.Over or under wattering is possible not here all the time.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Getting blotches on my beet leaves anybody know why? Soil was new last year,raised bed.Added alfalfa pellets in march turned the top 8" before planting.Happend before the heat.Over or under wattering is possible not here all the time.View attachment 4934230View attachment 4934231


if you have the answer, I will take it as mines are doing the same. Maybe mine are not that much distanced from each others and carrots. 
Thats was a test from me this year.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Getting blotches on my beet leaves anybody know why? Soil was new last year,raised bed.Added alfalfa pellets in march turned the top 8" before planting.Happend before the heat.Over or under wattering is possible not here all the time.View attachment 4934230View attachment 4934231


Leafminer, if it is you will be able to squeeze and pop the worm inside the leaf.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm a hostaphile....have 6 different beds, many species.....this is a pic of part of a 30ft bed...."mouse ears" in foreground ( my smallest hostas), my tallest, at least 4ft...the royal "Empress Woo" (differe.nt bed with other very large hostas).


----------



## myke (Jul 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Leafminer, if it is you will be able to squeeze and pop the worm inside the leaf.


Interesting i dont see any path ways though?It appears to be a fungus.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Interesting i dont see any path ways though?It appears to be a fungus.


Sure looks like leafminers. They don't always make an obvious pathway in the leaf. Sometimes they circle around while munching which leads to blotches other than trails. You can see if there are any live larvae but they could have already dropped into the soil to reemerge as a fly and start the cycle all over.





__





Beet Leafminer


Utah Root Crop Pests (Beet Leafminer)




extension.usu.edu













Beet and Spinach Leafminers | University of Maryland Extension


In high tunnels and in the field, I have seen spinach and beet leaf miners Pegomya hyoscyami and P. betae respectively in swiss chard and spinach. These leafminers are a type of blotch leafminer, creating irregularly shaped mines. These flies attack crops and weeds in the plant family...




extension.umd.edu









__





Leafminer, Beet Leafhopper, and Cabbage White Butterfly (Imported Cabbageworm) – IPM Pest Advisories







pestadvisories.usu.edu


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Interesting i dont see any path ways though?It appears to be a fungus.


Leafminer, 100%

You can see the tracks in your photos. 

They are pretty common in my garden. Just pick the affected leaves off and discard in the trash. If it's not badly damaged, cut out the affected area. I get them in chard. It doesn't seem to hurt the plant all that much, just it cut it from the leaf or throw away. BT can work but not after the critter gets in-between the inner and outer layer of the leaf.

I don't know much about conventional treatments. Organic remedy is to keep the site clean. Cut off and discard infected leaves. I've heard of draping frost cloth onto supports over your plants to keep the fly from laying eggs but haven't tried it.


----------



## myke (Jul 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Leafminer, 100%
> 
> You can see the tracks in your photos.
> 
> ...


Yes thank you i can see them now.


----------



## myke (Jul 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Sure looks like leafminers. They don't always make an obvious pathway in the leaf. Sometimes they circle around while munching which leads to blotches other than trails. You can see if there are any live larvae but they could have already dropped into the soil to reemerge as a fly and start the cycle all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thanks.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes thank you i can see them now.


Sometimes you can find them still in the leaf, give a little squeeze and smash them inside. It's kind of gross but amazingly satisfying.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2021)

The Yukon Golds didn't fare well in 115° heat but I did a little digging and they look to be done anyway.













The tomatoes I overcrowded made it through the heat. I'm glad I covered them.







I have to get the twine strung up for my 2 bean spots. I also have some planted on the side of the house with the corn and have bush beans in another spot as well.







My volunteer sunflowers and potatoes back against the shed. I'm going to dig whatever there is of the potatoes and plant summer squash.







I need to pick the kale before the bugs get to it.







Corn is coming along nicely and didn't seem to be bothered by the recent heatwave.


----------



## steve870 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sweet corn is going to flower soon, garlic will be done in two weeks.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 3, 2021)

Beefsteak and san narzano coming out from lot of places all over the pkants


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)

Flint is just about ready for parching. If the everyday rain keeps up, I'll go ahead and pick it all. It's done I think.



I cut the first mess of okra at the river garden yesterday.



And a couple three pods from the sandhill garden today.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2021)

I caught the berry thief in the act.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I caught the berry thief in the act.


cook him. it will taste like sweet berries


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Hope you have a fast recovery.


Just an update. Been in critical care for a few days now. Improving fast. Hoping to be out of here in under two weeks. 

Thank you to all for the support and wishes. Appreciated very needed last week. Still using starting from now.

My boy says my girls are very healthy. PM in the cucumbers again.

We shall be together again soon. 
TY TO ALL!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just an update. Been in critical care for a few days now. Improving fast. Hoping to be out of here in under two weeks.
> 
> Thank you to all for the support and wishes. Appreciated very needed last week. Still using starting from now.
> 
> ...


Well that's good news.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just an update. Been in critical care for a few days now. Improving fast. Hoping to be out of here in under two weeks.
> 
> Thank you to all for the support and wishes. Appreciated very needed last week. Still using starting from now.
> 
> ...


Hang in there.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 6, 2021)

Been recycling my used mix overwinter the last few years ,mix gets amended and added to. Been using 5 7 & 10 gal root pouches. Tomatoes , peppers , cukes and zukes


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just an update. Been in critical care for a few days now. Improving fast. Hoping to be out of here in under two weeks.
> 
> Thank you to all for the support and wishes. Appreciated very needed last week. Still using starting from now.
> 
> ...


What happened dude


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just an update. Been in critical care for a few days now. Improving fast. Hoping to be out of here in under two weeks.
> 
> Thank you to all for the support and wishes. Appreciated very needed last week. Still using starting from now.
> 
> ...


Get well brother !


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 8, 2021)

First time seeing this mutation in my veggie garden.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> First time seeing this mutation in my veggie garden. View attachment 4939599
> 
> View attachment 4939600


Interesting. I'd be tempted to let that plant go to seed and see if it carries over. There are varieties of kale like that. Maybe you could create your own.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

I've picked all of the Flint in the three beds at the riverhouse. (I still have some in the sandhill garden) Just a few were soft enough for corn on the cob. It was not too bad. There were about 20 ears that look nice enough to save for decoration, the rest will be used for seed or parched to eat. (the sweet corn had more of an effect than I thought it would. I need to pick out all the yellow seed for next season and see how that comes out)


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

Fucking deer. Every summer my BIL says. "I'm going to gut shoot every one of the fuckers I see." He never does it, but I can understand his point of view. 



My row of tomatoes. A couple of three already are fruiting.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

Lessons learned from planting corn, beans and squash in the same bed. Make sure the squash are on the sunny side. All the plants in the middle of the row are pretty much gone. A couple at each end are still going.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

The cow trough tomatoes are doing well. All three are fruiting, but the San Marz-whatever are kicking butt.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

Raised bed tomatoes. All Better Boy except for one Cherokee Purple and one Yellow Brandywine.



Yellow Brandywine. I'm having to pick everything green and let it get ripe in the house due to too much rain.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

My memory is letting me down again. Today is the best above ground planting day for this moon cycle, and I just now looked. 100% chance of thunderstorms, (and it's 100 percenting right now) so I'll take some seeds with me to the riverhouse tonight and put a few down in trays. At least I can skip the last part of my planting ritual, the watering.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 11, 2021)

So this is my first year of all organic. Nothing but EWC I made. Compost I made. KNF and JADAM methods.

Tassels are starting to show with the corn. Most of it is growing really good. Better than it ever has. You can see how it's not as robust on the end that didn't get as much of the compost and EWC worked into the soil. The plants are much smaller. There's a few yellow pear volunteer tomatoes on the end as well. Tomatoes seem to naturalize where I'm at really well. 












The beans are climbing up the corn. I'm cramming as much into the space I have as I can.







The beans in the Bean Machines are starting to climb. I ran a bunch of twine for them to climb on and the next day the squirrels had taken half of it down.








The rutabagas I planted after harvesting the Yukon Gold potatoes are coming up. Some beets going to seed in the background. I should be eating rutabagas by October. Two crops from one spot. Next year I'm going to plant something around the sides like broccoli raab or maybe Lincoln peas which don't get very tall but produce really well and get even more food from that small bed. 

It's too late now but i'm going to start weighing what I get from that bed and see how many pounds of food a year I can get out of it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 11, 2021)

One of the Volunteer sunflowers is 8.5 ft tall. I ended up with a bunch of them this year. They all started with some old seeds that came from Ft Vancouver back around 2000. I planted them and 2 grew even though the seeds were over 15 years old. They've been coming back for 4 years. I also have a bag of seeds I collected. It's an heirloom variety they grew at the Fort. They have one main flower and a bunch of smaller ones. The seeds are small not like the larger ones they sell to eat. 

The artichokes I left for the bees are blooming. They're basically a giant thistle but they look nice and the bees love them. That's why I didn't eat them all. Gotta keep my bees well fed.












I guess I should take down my ghetto structure I set up real quick to cover the tomatoes for the 116° record heat we had. It's not tall enough anyway as the tomatoes have gotten taller. I think the heat still slowed them down but they're setting fruit now and there are a few early decent sized fruits in that overcrowded mess I planted. Maybe I'll start the tomato season with fried green tomatoes.







Some of the pears look like they got scorched but they should be ok. The skin will just have some blemishing. I'll just be happy to get a fresh pear. I will peel them anyway. I've been waiting years for this tree to produce. 








Blueberries to the left are just loaded. We've just started picking them. The peach tree is a bust this year but at least the peach leaf curl didn't come back. I'm going to go easy on the pruning this year. Last year I had to hack the hell out of it because of PLC. I bet next year it will be loaded.

I got my cucumbers in pretty late but they're really moving now. I'm going to string them up so they grow vertical. Should be picking by the end of the month. They go fast once they get going. 

I harvested the rest of the kale and am going to plant beets in that spot and as soon as I yank the radish seed plants in a couple days I'll plant lettuce there. I'm also going to plant some more peas for a fall harvest. But everything could go to crap real quick if we get smoke that blocks out the sun for 10 days like we had last year.


My garden isn't nice and neat but I like it this way. Not a drop of chemical pesticide or fertilizer. It's all KNF and JADAM. I'm still learning those methods and I made some mistakes but everything is doing pretty good. As I build the soil into a living thing it's only going to get better.







Happy Gardening


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 12, 2021)

maybe its me but what is KNF and JADAM? nice garden @xtsho


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> maybe its me but what is KNF and JADAM? nice garden @xtsho


KNF = Korean Natural Farming

JADAM = (jayeon-eul dalm-eun salamdeul) “people who resemble nature.” 










Natural Farming Hawaii


A Living Example of Pure KNF




naturalfarminghawaii.net













JADAM Organic Farming


The way to Ultra-Low-Cost agriculture




en.jadam.kr


----------



## myke (Jul 12, 2021)

What’s the deal with these onions? First time growing. These are sets not starts. They grow pretty quickly then the green just falls over. I’ve cut some of the greens for chives they don’t seem to re grow?


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 13, 2021)

here an update, the garden is growing nicely.. tomatoes are all over the place.. here some of my tomatoes bed


Some san Marzano (my favorites tomatoes along with beefsteak) 


some beefsteak one: along with beets, carrots



lettuce and onions behind

some napoli grappe tomatoes

minibell peppers, sweet banana peppers, thai peppers and aji rico peppers


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 13, 2021)

cucumbers along with dill and raddish


house bed with flowers, carrots, rosemary, sunflower, strawberryies, rasberryes, dill, peppers, etc


sqash, compost bin, letuce, onions, flowers


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2021)

Sigh...had to be out of town for a week, it wound up hotter than expected, will see if the cucumber and squash plants stand back up....along with a few weed plants.

Come on nature, let's see some magic. Flip side was everything not in containers looked great and I forgot how much stuff can grow in a week.

Oh...and missed a bunch of flowers blooming, at least they made it.


----------



## vernon1WZ (Jul 14, 2021)

Frankterpene, do you have any arbors?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 14, 2021)

myke said:


> What’s the deal with these onions? First time growing. These are sets not starts. They grow pretty quickly then the green just falls over. I’ve cut some of the greens for chives they don’t seem to re grow?View attachment 4942134


A couple of them with flowers have bolted. When the tops fall over they're pretty much done growing. My onions didn't do much this year either. I planted some from sets I bought and some from seeds I started. I'm not using sets again as most of the ones I planted from sets bolted. The same thing happened last year so from now on I'm just starting from seed in trays during the winter.


----------



## myke (Jul 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A couple of them with flowers have bolted. When the tops fall over they're pretty much done growing. My onions didn't do much this year either. I planted some from sets I bought and some from seeds I started. I'm not using sets again as most of the ones I planted from sets bolted. The same thing happened last year so from now on I'm just starting from seed in trays during the winter.


Thanks. First time so wasn’t sure. Good for chives as they grow so quick. I’ll pull them up and see what I got.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 14, 2021)

vernon1WZ said:


> Frankterpene, do you have any arbors?


No arbors at all, next year I will... its fun and it make my day happier when i walk trought the garden and give em water. I like it.. smoking a joint, relx and enjoy vegetables growing! my gilrfriend is like me on it.. except she prune too much lol.. I hide scisors


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A couple of them with flowers have bolted. When the tops fall over they're pretty much done growing. My onions didn't do much this year either. I planted some from sets I bought and some from seeds I started. I'm not using sets again as most of the ones I planted from sets bolted. The same thing happened last year so from now on I'm just starting from seed in trays during the winter.


many thanks it will be helpfull for next year... my mother told me to bend them to get them bigger... I just did with garlic too.. garlic seems to answer well.. onions not much


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 14, 2021)

here is the view I got when I come from other hugelkultur bed I tried this year. 


I planned to redo all of my bed next year to get more space and being able to grow potatoes too.. will be a big job


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

I've transplanted a few more tomato and pepper plants at the riverhouse garden. Also the latest round of cukes and spaghetti squash. But I didn't have my camera. The butternut and acorn is just now sprouting.

This is from a few days ago.


----------



## Northwood (Jul 22, 2021)

I noticed these twins on one of my Chinese eggplant plants. One flower, 2 eggplants. I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

Right now the okra is the star of the garden. The tomatoes were, but they are suffering from too much rain. At the sandhill garden I'm on a strict schedule of okra hoeing. It's one bowl smoked per two rows hoed. But I'm bad to get things backwards.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

Never seen these big green striped tomatoes before. Waiting to see when they get ripe.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 22, 2021)

Harvested the garlic bed today. Planted 72 and 71 made it to harvest. I'll call that a win.


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 23, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Harvested the garlic bed today. Planted 72 and 71 made it to harvest. I'll call that a win.View attachment 4949235


nice garlic. I need to read on what to do with it once harvested too. any hints ? to preserve it


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 23, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> nice garlic. I need to read on what to do with it once harvested too. any hints ? to preserve it


Harvest carefully to not damage the skin.
Dig it out carefully with a garden fork and pry then up from beneath the bulb. Don't pull out by the stalk. Shake off any dirt that comes away easily, don't wash them or go crazy removing the dirt.

If you have softneck you can braid them to hang, otherwise you can lay flat in a single layer on wire racks. Keep them out of the sun and air moving around them. I've read they cure better when the space gets hot (90+) but still has good air movement. * Edit* Cure for 3 weeks. Then clean up and store them

I'm sticking them in the shed on that rack with the cover removed and fans blowing.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 23, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I noticed these twins on one of my Chinese eggplant plants. One flower, 2 eggplants. I thought that was kinda cool.
> View attachment 4949099


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jul 23, 2021)

My favorite part of the garden, paw paw tree grown from seed. Got a couple more but they're buried among other foliage. Things are about to get delicious in another 3-5 years...


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 23, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Harvest carefully to not damage the skin.
> Dig it out carefully with a garden fork and pry then up from beneath the bulb. Don't pull out by the stalk. Shake off any dirt that comes away easily, don't wash them or go crazy removing the dirt.
> 
> If you have softneck you can braid them to hang, otherwise you can lay flat in a single layer on wire racks. Keep them out of the sun and air moving around them. I've read they cure better when the space gets hot (90+) but still has good air movement.
> ...


YOU CURE THEM HOW MANY TIME?.. oops sorry for caps and thanks for the advices


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomatoes coming along nicely. Planted different varieties all together and there is some awesome looking fruits! Just for fun!


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 23, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> YOU CURE THEM HOW MANY TIME?.. oops sorry for caps and thanks for the advices


Right! About 3 weeks is what I've read.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 23, 2021)

Pollinators were working the corn good today


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 23, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> nice garlic. I need to read on what to do with it once harvested too. any hints ? to preserve it


Pick softneck for long storage but you need to dry both. Alot of people braid softneck and it makes for a very nice hang in the kitchen


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 23, 2021)

Not mine but this is what it looks like if you haven't seen it before


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 23, 2021)

here an update of what going well or whats going not that well
Overall beds of cherry or grape like tomatoes getting well:

some cherry roma tomatoes


san marzano ripening

beefsteak getting numbers


----------



## Frankterpene (Jul 23, 2021)

here beefsteak:


here are sungold.. with around 12 grapes like that getting there


sweet banana peppers and aji rico


cucumbers getting there after I restart cuz of cold nights back in june.. did harvest 10 big marketmore cucumber


dauther's sunflower



zucchini, califlower and brocoli were really sad.. so I will not have success with them this year.. ill try next year.. I did harvest some goldrush zucchini and they still growing, but others squash are a fail...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 4949796
> Pollinators were working the corn good today


Always good to see honey bees. But corn is one plant that doesn't need bees for pollination since they are wind pollinated. The bees do collect the pollen to take back to the hive. They make bee bread with it and use it for food. That particular bee looks like it's carrying at least a couple loaves.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice ya xtsho I know corns wind pollinated but its awesome to know theres plenty around. Im thinking somebody has a new or thriving colony in the neighborhood because ive noticed a huge increase in numbers this yr.


----------



## myke (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I may have harvested to early.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2021)

Zinnia bed grooving...


----------



## steve870 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hot peppers are doing awesome. 2ft high plants is quite impressive here for this time of the year.


Harvested my garlic. Looking forward to double the production next year. Looking for 400 bulbs next year.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 3, 2021)

steve870 said:


> View attachment 4957041
> Hot peppers are doing awesome. 2ft high plants is quite impressive here for this time of the year.
> View attachment 4957042
> View attachment 4957043
> Harvested my garlic. Looking forward to double the production next year. Looking for 400 bulbs next year.


Corn is looking great as well! Nice setup.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 3, 2021)

This years garden is very unorganized. I didn’t even expect to have one really with all that’s going on. But I managed to plant tomatoes grape and beefsteak. 4 or 5 jalapeño and a few banana peppers. Bell pepper. Habanero. Sereno corn and watermelon. I have some sweet peas growing by my sunflower but not much growing. I have much better plans for next year with a better selection. Better timing (I tried to start in the end of March) and more organized.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 3, 2021)

Here’s some fruit pics. Pretty happy with everything. Hope it stays healthy the rest of the year.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 3, 2021)

Tomato grew wild and even out free the cage. Kinda slumped in what to do next year. I have gotten tons of fruit. But nothing I could eat yet


----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2021)

This morning's harvest. Some round zucchini, the first cucumbers, blueberries, and the seascape strawberries are still putting out a few.









As usual I overcrowded the tomatoes. I've only gotten on ripe one so far but they're starting to ripen up. They seem a little behind but I had significant blossom drop during the 116° F heatwave. I'm getting good fruit set now. I have a bunch of volunteers all over the place as well including 3 San Marzano's next to the strawberries. 













The cucumbers are doing good and there is no way we'll be able to keep up with them.







Some bush beans. I should be picking them in a week. Also another couple cucumbers I have growing up a tomato cage. I planted another batch of beets as well. 







The pole beans are just starting to flower and have reached the top of the structure.







This sunflower got pretty tall. I have it tied from three different directions so the wind doesn't blow it over. It's about 11 ft tall.


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 4, 2021)

Well I am jealous of you all. All I have is a 4x6 patio to grow. Still, with that limited space I have green peppers, thai peppers, toms, garlic, cucumbers, potatoes, onions and lolla rossa lettuce and two bonsai pom trees. Oh, and a patrol boxer.


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 5, 2021)

A few years ago when I had a yard...


----------



## Frankterpene (Aug 5, 2021)

That was a nice setup.


Here my harvest today


----------



## xtsho (Aug 5, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> A few years ago when I had a yard...
> 
> View attachment 4958704


Looks like you were rocking those raised beds. Eggplant, peppers, tomatoes, cukes, herbs. Looks like you had the bases covered.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 5, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> That was a nice setup.
> 
> 
> Here my harvest today


Nice haul. It's best fresh so get to eating.


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks Exsho. I had so many cucumbers and eggplants! Traded some for fresh eggs from the neighbor. I got hooked on fried eggplant agebetashi for awhile... heh


----------



## Frankterpene (Aug 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nice haul. It's best fresh so get to eating.


Kids eat all fruits and carrots. Blueberries were tasty


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 5, 2021)

Frankterpene said:


> Kids eat all fruits and carrots. Blueberries were tasty


It's hard to make it back inside with all of the goodies, eh?


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 5, 2021)

Hibiscus......Astibe (peaking out).........Thistle( a Thistle , blue/purple ready to pop).


----------



## xtsho (Aug 5, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> Thanks Exsho. I had so many cucumbers and eggplants! Traded some for fresh eggs from the neighbor. I got hooked on fried eggplant agebetashi for awhile... heh
> 
> View attachment 4958728View attachment 4958729


Oh man! I just looked that dish up and it sounds delicious. I do a lot of Asian style cooking but they're all quite different flavor profile wise. I haven't done a whole lot of Japanese cooking but I have a few basics like miso paste, katsuobushi , kombu, etc... I think I'll try that tonight except with round zucchini from the garden. It will go good with the Chinese pork and cabbage dumplings I'm already making.


----------



## Frankterpene (Aug 5, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> It's hard to make it back inside with all of the goodies, eh?


only thing I can have is hot peppers, im pretty sure ill be the only one to eat it


----------



## Frankterpene (Aug 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oh man! I just looked that dish up and it sounds delicious. I do a lot of Asian style cooking but they're all quite different flavor profile wise. I haven't done a whole lot of Japanese cooking but I have a few basics like miso paste, katsuobushi , kombu, etc... I think I'll try that tonight except with round zucchini from the garden. It will go good with the Chinese pork and cabbage dumplings I'm already making.


I agree, this dish looks really fabulous. trying to cook more with vegetables on my own since some years because it gives more energy to me than the steak on my pics. I'm gardening since 2 years and thats why I do it.. get the best i can do from earth and after buy some meat to go with that. But eating way more vegetables than before because I like gardening


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice SG!

Have any of you ever grown a Moon Valley pilea? For months I thought this plant was dying. Super slow grower, looked frail and dying. Now all of a sudden it is taking off and all kinds of new things are popping up.

xtsho,
I love Japanese cooking! Well, all asian really. Makes up the majority of my diet. It's very easy to make and tasty! You can tweak your dashi any way you like as well. I use thai basil in mine.


----------



## steve870 (Aug 6, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Tomato grew wild and even out free the cage. Kinda slumped in what to do next year. I have gotten tons of fruit. But nothing I could eat yet


i feel you. My roma tomatoes broke my cages they are all on the ground now!  I think i will stake them with 5/8" rebar next year


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

Made some refrigerator pickles. I'm not canning pickles anymore as it's too much work. The only canning I'm doing anymore is green beans. I've also started freezing whole tomatoes/sauce instead of canning. Freezing is much easier and works great. 












Maybe someone can tell me what this is. I woke up this morning to this wet stuff on my grill. I have vague memories of this occurrence but it's been so long I don't remember what it's called.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Made some refrigerator pickles. I'm not canning pickles anymore as it's too much work. The only canning I'm doing anymore is green beans. I've also started freezing whole tomatoes/sauce instead of canning. Freezing is much easier and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn know We don’t get that where I live. We’re almost a solid year straight atm


----------



## myke (Aug 6, 2021)

Lucky you,I woke up to a house full of smoke.We need rain!


----------



## myke (Aug 6, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Wouldn know We don’t get that where I live. We’re almost a solid year straight atm


Geez,tough yr in some locations.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

myke said:


> Lucky you,I woke up to a house full of smoke.We need rain!


It's just a drizzle but they sure could use it in Northern California and Southern Oregon as well as other western states. We're supposed to get back into the triple digits next week. But for now the forecasted temps in the mid 70's for the next few days are going to be a nice change of pace. I have a bunch of work to do around the yard and garden that I've been putting off because of the heat. I'm not in my prime anymore when I could work all day in 90° heat.

The good thing about Portland is we're west of the cascades and we get that marine flow from the pacific ocean. Unlike the east coast the water is cold in the ocean. I felt the temperature drop last night in just a few minutes as that breeze came in from the west.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 6, 2021)

Phhhst. Triple digits here since the beginning of may. And hit out first set of triples in April.
I have never seen this in the 25 years iv been in the high desert. Watering 2-3 times a day was unheard of when I was a kid. Usually once in early am was fine. Sometimes skip a day. But not anymore. I’m really hoping for lots a snow this year to make up for the rain loss.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Phhhst. Triple digits here since the beginning of may. And hit out first set of triples in April.
> I have never seen this in the 25 years iv been in the high desert. Watering 2-3 times a day was unheard of when I was a kid. Usually once in early am was fine. Sometimes skip a day. But not anymore. I’m really hoping for lots a snow this year to make up for the rain loss.


The damn weather/climate is sure changing fast. Hoping for a ton of rain to end this drought.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 6, 2021)

My tomatoes are diseased due to 10 inches of rain in July. Garlic was the only crop that produced so far. So instead of my garden, I give you this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The damn weather/climate is sure changing fast. Hoping for a ton of rain to end this drought.


I'm almost back. Crazy year for sure. Almost drought here. PM inducing lows and now tropical stuff. But plants and I are still growing.


----------



## myke (Aug 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm almost back. Crazy year for sure. Almost drought here. PM inducing lows and now tropical stuff. But plants and I are still growing.


Welcome back.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 7, 2021)

All my rain catching supplies are bone dry. And seems that they are going to remain that way for some time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 7, 2021)

An update for @xtsho on those cages I made. They work well. Sadly you cannot get your hand inside to prune suckers or clutter. And fun doing hand to hand up and out of the cage with spoils. Here are some pics. What a mess. But all producing and cukes are delicious.


----------



## myke (Aug 7, 2021)

What’s the deal with my potatoes? Haven’t flowered. There visible but not opening.Been like that for over 2 weeks.


----------



## myke (Aug 7, 2021)

Some of my tomatoes. First year for the little orange cherries wow are they great! Sweet like an orange. Will be growing again if I could remember their name lol.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> An update for @xtsho on those cages I made. They work well. Sadly you cannot get your hand inside to prune suckers or clutter. And fun doing hand to hand up and out of the cage with spoils. Here are some pics. What a mess. But all producing and cukes are delicious.
> View attachment 4960379View attachment 4960380View attachment 4960381


Great to see you back!

That's not a mess. My tangle of tomatoes is pretty bad. I had to do some stuff today to hold things up. I planted too many tomatoes too close as usual. They're all falling over on each other. I got them separated and held up the best I could. It's been so hot that I stayed inside and watched things get out of hand.

That's the bad.

The good is that it looks like I'm going to get a bunch of tomatoes. I don't prune anything I just let them grow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Great to see you back!
> 
> That's not a mess. My tangle of tomatoes is pretty bad. I had to do some stuff today to hold things up. I planted too many tomatoes too close as usual. They're all falling over on each other. I got them separated and held up the best I could. It's been so hot that I stayed inside and watched things get out of hand.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. My drop and forget maters were always extreme heavy yields. Pics are a few days old. Slowly getting things cleaned up and dotored. Kid did good. Just didn't weed or prune. Just water and basic fertilizer. Did apply your, our preventative. Have to get some up to date pics. My craziest season yet. And weeding is good physical therapy. Here is what I have been nurturing for almost 2 months. Getting better thank you.


----------



## myke (Aug 8, 2021)

Some other pics from my garden. Red cabbage is moving along nicely. Moved to a sunnier location this yr. Carrots, green beans and beets in my cold frame did really well in all the heat we’ve had ,almost ready for harvest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

This pleases me. An egg sized cantaloupe. Need to put it in a hammock soon. Shocked actually. Plants were way late getting potted in 3 gallon pots. Wonder if it gets to be softball size.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2021)

Just wanted to pop in and peep everyone's garden while I enjoy this fresh bruschetta I made for lunch.

I just picked couple of tomato's and red onions (first for this year) and chopped em up with some fresh basil, olive oil, garlic, cracked pepper and sea salt, then heaped on top of toasted sour dough.

There's something completely satisfying about eating your own freshly grown veggies. 

That's all. Pics to follow later.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just wanted to pop in and peep everyone's garden while I enjoy this fresh bruschetta I made for lunch.
> 
> I just picked couple of tomato's and red onions (first for this year) and chopped em up with some fresh basil, olive oil, garlic, cracked pepper and sea salt, then heaped on top of toasted sour dough.
> 
> ...


I agree with the quality of our grows. And glad you are harvesting. A ways to go yet here. But getting close. Cucumbers, beets, herbs and chives on the menu atm. Lunch sounds tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2021)

The Seascape strawberries keep blooming and putting out berries. I'm trying to figure out where I can plant some more. I might have to build some planter boxes and stick them where I can. I don't want to tie up anymore garden space with something that stays in year round as I'm trying to get multiple crops in each year.







Got the first handful of Bush beans. Have a few yellow mixed in. There's about 4 times this many almost ready to be picked and they keep flowering so should be a decent yield for a 2 x 4 row. My pole beans are flowering and they look like they'll be putting out a ton of beans so most of those will probably get canned. We'll have filled up by then on the bush beans.








Cucumbers are really starting to kick out. The lady made some more refrigerator pickles. This time sweet and spicy. So we have a few jars in the refrigerator already. We're not going to be able to keep up eating them. 







I thought I had picked all the ones ready to pick last night but I missed a couple. I don't know how I missed the big one. They sure can hide. Especially when you have so many crammed together in a tangled mess like I do.


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

The other day I was busy burning piles and let the okra go to the third day before cutting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> The other day I was busy burning piles and let the okra go to the third day before cutting.
> 
> View attachment 4962068View attachment 4962069


For as good as it taste and nutritious as it is, Why so slimy? Can only indulge deep fried or cooked to nothing. Nice harvest and flower. 

Is this "other plants" or garden. Just got it. Always wanted to try. Unsure in Michigan. Any tips from growers would help. TY all.


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> For as good as it taste and nutritious as it is, Why so slimy? Can only indulge deep fried or cooked to nothing. Nice harvest and flower.
> 
> Is this "other plants" or garden. Just got it. Always wanted to try. Unsure in Michigan. Any tips from growers would help. TY all. View attachment 4962084


No slime how I cook it. I nuke what will fit flat in a 8x8 dish for three minutes, then 30 seconds more when everything else is ready. Add a small amount of olive oil, stir it, salt, pepper and parm.

Pineapple will stand some cold, but not sure it will winter where you are. We grow them at work but they are under the eves of the building. Frost will mess them up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> No slime how I cook it. I nuke what will fit flat in a 8x8 dish for three minutes, then 30 seconds more when everything else is ready. Add a small amount of olive oil, stir it, salt, pepper and parm.
> 
> Pineapple will stand some cold, but not sure it will winter where you are. We grow them at work but they are under the eves of the building. Frost will mess them up.


I'll bring the pineapple in. I have a couple thousand watts of LED's to put to use if need be. Just dabbing in things. And know I have to over winter indoors here. My lemon trees are really good. One is kinda nuts. 

Thank you for the chat. Best wishes to you and yours amongst all the other dirty nail crowd.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 10, 2021)

In the NE corner of lot, I transplanted a big-ass hosta, that was crowding a fern patch. I placed it under a cherry bloosum tree and plunked in a gang of double impatiens for some company.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)

This mornings pickings. The blueberries are done. There's a couple handfuls left on the bushes. Tomatoes are coming in, cukes going strong, beans are ramping up. I wait all year for for this and then it's over much too soon. At least I'm getting multiple harvests by strategic planting of certain things so I have been getting early and late harvests which extend the season significantly. And getting multiple crops in the same space really makes a difference with yield from the garden.


----------



## myke (Aug 12, 2021)

Im getting over run with beets,whats a good canning recipe ?


----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Im getting over run with beets,whats a good canning recipe ?


I always keep it simple and follow these guides. 

Plain:





__





National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables






nchfp.uga.edu





Pickled:





__





National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Pickle






nchfp.uga.edu


----------



## Moflow (Aug 13, 2021)

The garden is getting a battering with high winds and heavy showers arrrgh.
Damp and humid. Powdery mildew appearing 
The big Hollyhock is now 12 feet 6 inches tall, staked and tied to the wall and the gutter now for extra support. 
I can't let it snap at this late stage. 


Squashed Poppies


Rudbeckia 


Rose


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm not sure exactly what happened, but the tomatoes and delecata have been yellowing, wilting, and dying the past week. Harvesting some tomatoes, but yield was crushed by the lack of sun/heat in July and all that rain. Inconsistent daytime temp swings that go from 70s and raining to a few days in the mid 90s followed by more rain and tennis in the 70s. Definitely the most challenging growing season I've dealt with.



Harvested some tomatoes and strawberries this morning. 



These are from the Ozark everbearing strawberry that I planted in April along with a June bearing variety called Sequoia. Both had their first set of flowers plucked, but I let the Ozark go so the kids could enjoy a small harvest. The Sequoia plants (foreground) are so much more robust after concentrating efforts on vegging instead of fruiting.



I am losing a bunch of berries to some kind of pest. The pile in the ground is just from this morning. Before the fruit fully ripens, something is eating away at it in small amounts that just leaves the berry bruised and damaged. I did see a worm/caterpillar this morning. Going to soak the berries in something, maybe salt water (?), to see what crawls out and then plan an IPM moving forward. 



The whole family had a great time harvesting potatoes. We took down 5 bags, mix of the three varieties planted. Not the best harvest out of these, but enough for a few different meals so far. I think the huckleberry gold will make some good German potato salad along with our onions. 


Still have 10 bags that need to be harvested. The plants have died off at this point and they will get cut down today. I want to dry out the soil after another heavy soaking earlier this week. Likely to harvest in the cooler weather next week.


----------



## Wastei (Aug 14, 2021)

Perennial spices. From top to bottom Rosemary, Dragon, Oregano and Thyme. 

Everyone should grow spices, so much more flavour and nutrients in fresh cut spices.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 14, 2021)

Garlic all cleaned up, looking good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 14, 2021)

myke said:


> Im getting over run with beets,whats a good canning recipe ?





xtsho said:


> I always keep it simple and follow these guides.
> 
> Plain:
> 
> ...


Great links xtsho.

Pickled beets are so effin good! 

I just introduced steamed beets to the baby. Stained his little tongue pink, lol


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

We made another bottle of pepper sauce this morning. Poppers coming soon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Great links xtsho.
> 
> Pickled beets are so effin good!
> 
> I just introduced steamed beets to the baby. Stained his little tongue pink, lol


----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Great links xtsho.
> 
> Pickled beets are so effin good!
> 
> I just introduced steamed beets to the baby. Stained his little tongue pink, lol


They are so good fresh that I've been unable to make any pickled beets from my last few harvests. I just started harvesting my beet seeds. I'm carpet bombing one of my beds with them for a fall/overwintered crop. I have some already started but I'm planting a ton more. They overwinter well and give you an early harvest in the spring.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They are so good fresh that I've been unable to make any pickled beets from my last few harvests. I just started harvesting my beet seeds. I'm carpet bombing one of my beds with them for a fall/overwintered crop. I have some already started but I'm planting a ton more. They overwinter well and give you an early harvest in the spring.


Roasted with olive oil, salt and pepper is preventing "Harvard Beet" making. My favorite version. May follow your lead on the seeds. TY.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Roasted with olive oil, salt and pepper is preventing "Harvard Beet" making. My favorite version. May follow your lead on the seeds. TY.


I'm as focused on harvesting seeds as I am harvesting produce. I want to stop buying seeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm as focused on harvesting seeds as I am harvesting produce. I want to stop buying seeds.


We harvest seeds every time. Only small space so few things get repeated. Hence seed purchases. My boy is curious about foods.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 19, 2021)

The cucumbers are kicking my ass. I can't keep up with them.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2021)

I didn’t plan my tomato’s well at all. Screwed myself bad. Sucks because I eat the hell outta them. Next year I have much better ideas and will be more successful for sure. Wind worms and just bad placement. They grew fucking huge. But doesn’t matter if you can’t eat the shit your growing


----------



## xtsho (Aug 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I didn’t plan my tomato’s well at all. Screwed myself bad. Sucks because I eat the hell outta them. Next year I have much better ideas and will be more successful for sure. Wind worms and just bad placement. They grew fucking huge. But doesn’t matter if you can’t eat the shit your growing


That sucks. What kind of worms?


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 19, 2021)

I've actually managed a decent harvest of tomatoes despite the damage they took earlier in the year. The delicata squash are almost all dead, but should have been growing for at least another 2 weeks.

Potatoes all harvested and really pleased with my first crack at them.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> That sucks. What kind of worms?


Hornworm ass holes


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The cucumbers are kicking my ass. I can't keep up with them.


When Sister was getting ready to have me niece, Mamma and Daddy went out to Colorado, leaving me in charge of the farm. It rained everyday they were gone, and the cucumber patch went crazy. I sold to all the neighbors, the grocery stores, to anyone who would buy a bucket of cukes. In the end I fed way more to the cows than I ever sold. But some good came out of it. I wrote Cucumber Blues. It goes something like this.

I woke up this morning, 
had them cucumber blues
yea I woke up this morning
had them cucumber blues

I know they need picking, 
but Lord it ain't no use.


There are several more verses, but my memory isn't what it used to be. I do remember the last verse. . . 

if I don't pick them soon, 
my big legged woman will put one to ill use.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Hornworm ass holes


I used BT once a week on my tomatoes and could never got on top of the worms. I had the little army worms. I hate to do it, but I ended up spraying with insecticide twice. I've only seen a couple three since then.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Hornworm ass holes


I've never had them. I do have lots of predatory insects and birds in the backyard though. I do spray a few times with a sesame oil+ spray I mix up. All organic and bee friendly. Pretty much no bug issues at all. I leave all those small wasp nests intact they build under the roof overhang. I think there's a half dozen or so. The juveniles eat caterpillars and other bad bugs. And the birds are all over the garden looking for a meal. One predatory insect I'm worried about is the Dragonfly. I saw some early in the spring but with this drought and no rain there isn't the small puddles of standing water they need for their nymphs to grow in. I haven't seen them like I have in the past.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2021)

Mine are those giant months. I’m going to be using a similar method to large farms farther than a cage. Also my grape tomatoes grew in a pair and I shoulda chopped one down and did better training to the other. But mistakes make reward in the future. So no big deal.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

I was actually out in the garden yesterday and plucked a hornworm off a tomato plant. Put it inside a tin container and going to feed it some of my weed leaves. The kids love to check in on it and gives them an opportunity to learn. This little fucker takes dumps like a truck! Non-stop eating leads to non-stop shitting!


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2021)

They turn into big ass ugly moths that will amaze your kids! Or scare them. 
The worms don’t bite pintch nothing. 100% harmless. Secretions is just plant matter vomit. Safe to touch. 
I feed a dozen a day It seems to the chickens
But they get big Real big. And turn into giant ugly moths


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah, the hawk moth! Last year, the hornworm caterpillars we had, had parasitic wasps lay eggs on the caterpillar! They had little white "sticks" all over them. Instead of removing them from the plants, I would pluck them off and move them to the other side of the garden so the wasps would hatch. Unfortunately, the two caterpillars I found so far do not have any wasp eggs. Maybe that rainy July held them back.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> I was actually out in the garden yesterday and plucked a hornworm off a tomato plant. Put it inside a tin container and going to feed it some of my weed leaves. The kids love to check in on it and gives them an opportunity to learn. This little fucker takes dumps like a truck! Non-stop eating leads to non-stop shitting!
> 
> View attachment 4968907


I bet if you had enough of them you could collect that poop and use it like EWC.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Yeah, the hawk moth! Last year, the hornworm caterpillars we had, had parasitic wasps lay eggs on the caterpillar! They had little white "sticks" all over them. Instead of removing them from the plants, I would pluck them off and move them to the other side of the garden so the wasps would hatch. Unfortunately, the two caterpillars I found so far do not have any wasp eggs. Maybe that rainy July held them back.


 THATS A GOOD THING! 
Those predatory insects will eliminate an entire population of hornworms in a few square miles!!!!! However if you live in a suburban area. Not the best idea to allow. 

but the years iv had those hornets. Major insect problems were always at a minimum. This is my first year trying tomatoes again and I failed miserably. But that was mostly my fault. Not worms.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2021)

If you find any of these leave them. They only attack if you disturb the nest. The youngsters eat caterpillars and other insects. I have a bunch of them. We live in harmony. I let them live and they cruise the garden eating bugs.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I bet if you had enough of them you could collect that poop and use it like EWC.


They eat so much faster and produce more castings than red wriglers that's for sure. If you could keep a population in rotation for long enough, but I think the seasonal life cycle would be hard to maintain the population.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2021)

I tossed a Jewel Yam which is actually a sweet potato that had started to rot in my worm bin. Well it sprouted and started growing. I planted it in the ground and it's growing like crazy. I might just get something to harvest. I have some okra growing as well. They have flower buds but it's getting down into the 50's at night so they might just stall out. I'm thinking of covering the ground with clear plastic to keep the soil warmer. 








They say you can't grow sweet potatoes here but this Master Gardener says otherwise.









OSU Master Gardener goes sweet on potatoes


Growing sweet potatoes can thrive in Willamette Valley




extension.oregonstate.edu


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Loosing my cukes to something besides this crazy heat and sun. Fungus in a pepper. PM in my peonies bad. A touch trying to get the sunflowers. Mess here at best. More predators than pests though. 1 mater worm in 3 years. No cut worms this year. I suggest nematodes. 

@xtsho , how soon can I cut my peonies to the ground without killing them? Need that PM bank removed. Love my flowers. Want them next year. TY


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2021)

More cukes. I wasn't going to but it looks like I'll end up canning some pickles along with some beans.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Loosing my cukes to something besides this crazy heat and sun. Fungus in a pepper. PM in my peonies bad. A touch trying to get the sunflowers. Mess here at best. More predators than pests though. 1 mater worm in 3 years. No cut worms this year. I suggest nematodes.
> 
> @xtsho , how soon can I cut my peonies to the ground without killing them? Need that PM bank removed. Love my flowers. Want them next year. TY
> 
> View attachment 4968966


You're supposed to cut them back after the leaves yellow in the fall. The leaves are feeding the the tubers. Cutting them off early can reduce the amount of flowers you get next year. Same thing with most tuber and bulb plants. They don't always look nice after flowering but the foliage feeds the tubers. In your case if you have a nasty PM outbreak you might not have any other choice. You might try hitting the PM with everything you can. You likely won't kill the plants if you cut the foliage now but it could reduce the amount of flowers next year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You're supposed to cut them back after the leaves yellow in the fall. The leaves are feeding the the tubers. Cutting them off early can reduce the amount of flowers you get next year. Same thing with most tuber and bulb plants. They don't always look nice after flowering but the foliage feeds the tubers. In your case if you have a nasty PM outbreak you might not have any other choice. You might try hitting the PM with everything you can. You likely won't kill the plants if you cut the foliage now but it could reduce the amount of flowers next year.


I know the solar panels charging the batteries deal. LOL. Why I was wondering how soon before fall die off. Swear the dogs watering caused the issue. I'm using copper. After dark to avoid hitting pollinators. Non edibles and 18" x 8' bed. I'm okay with that. Copper is a scary organic in my book. TY!


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

The hornworms refuse to eat the pot leaves I threw in there.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 20, 2021)

Once again, the whimsical succulent that's been flowering for about 5 weeks and a simple pumpkin flower


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> The hornworms refuse to eat the pot leaves I threw in there.View attachment 4969017


Man. I’ll ship you a box of those ugly things. Lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I know the solar panels charging the batteries deal. LOL. Why I was wondering how soon before fall die off. Swear the dogs watering caused the issue. I'm using copper. After dark to avoid hitting pollinators. Non edibles and 18" x 8' bed. I'm okay with that. Copper is a scary organic in my book. TY!View attachment 4968978


Sweet hangout, don't forget the bud on table.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Man. I’ll ship you a box of those ugly things. Lol


I'm good with the two I've got!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Sweet hangout, don't forget the bud on table.


TY. A few days ago. More plants all over and a couple hummingbirds feeders. Not wandering far for a bit. Enjoy my jungle.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 20, 2021)

Lovely looking gardens and some great produce, nice work people!!!

I had a busy year so not much of a winter/spring garden from me but got a few bits in.

Broad beans coming up, Cavalo Nero kale, and spring greens ( I think you guys call them collards?) a few lettuce seedlings and planted about 30 or 40 strawberry runners.

The tomato’s and cucumber seedlings won’t be out for a fair while yet, o’l Jack Frost has had me a few too many times now!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 21, 2021)

I believe I may have posted these in another thread. Still I'm getting some enjoyment from them. Bad year or not? We are getting over grown here.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)

And the canning has begun. 4 quarts of pickles, 4 pints of mixed green and yellow beans, 4 half pints of dill chips for hamburgers and sandwiches.

I used a propane turkey fryer outside to do the water bath for the pickles since my canning pot is too big for the stove. Beans were cold packed and processed in the pressure cooker.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I believe I may have posted these in another thread. Still I'm getting some enjoyment from them. Bad year or not? We are getting over grown here.
> 
> View attachment 4969451View attachment 4969452View attachment 4969453


When I was active on tractorbynet I started a thread asking for predictions on how long a melon hanging on the garden fence would stay there. It fell after about a week, so the thread didn't really have a chance to take off.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> And the canning has begun. 4 quarts of pickles, 4 pints of mixed green and yellow beans, 4 half pints of dill chips for hamburgers and sandwiches.
> 
> I used a propane turkey fryer outside to do the water bath for the pickles since my canning pot is too big for the stove. Beans were cold packed and processed in the pressure cooker.


I’ve never tried to preserve beans like that, are they pickled or just in a brine of sorts?
I’m going a bit mad with climbing and bush beans this year so a good way to store other than dry beans would be handy.
Thanks


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I’ve never tried to preserve beans like that, are they pickled or just in a brine of sorts?
> I’m going a bit mad with climbing and bush beans this year so a good way to store other than dry beans would be handy.
> Thanks


Low acid foods like beans need to be pressure canned. But It's much easier than water canning. All you do is put some salt in the bottom of the jar if you want, it's not required. Then pack raw beans, cover with boiling water, close lid, process in pressure cooker for 20 minutes.





__





National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables






nchfp.uga.edu





Some people may use the water bath canning method but it is not recommended due to the potential for botulism. You can do pickled beans in a water bath because of the vinegar used. Some people may use citric acid to raise the acidity but that changes the flavor significantly. Besides, pressure canning is less hassle than dealing with a big pot of boiling water, putting jars in, taking them out,...


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Low acid foods like beans need to be pressure canned. But It's much easier than water canning. All you do is put some salt in the bottom of the jar if you want, it's not required. Then pack raw beans, cover with boiling water, close lid, process in pressure cooker for 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I will certainly venture down the canning road as it seems nice and straight forward. Brilliant link too. 
Cheers


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Thank you very much, I will certainly venture down the canning road as it seems nice and straight forward. Brilliant link too.
> Cheers


You can also freeze them.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> More cukes. I wasn't going to but it looks like I'll end up canning some pickles along with some beans.


Looks like a few cukes have a Peyronies affliction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 22, 2021)

I have those luna moths coming in house. This one was huge...at least a six inch wing span
I found another one in my seedling tent. I think the brightness from the new HLGs is attracting them. I've never had them inside before.




All the fresh veggie pics are inspiring. We've taken a break this year due some life issues. We still have the berry fields to process and the cranberry bogs but other than a few raised beds our gardens lay bare 
Next year...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have those luna moths coming in house. This one was huge...at least a six inch wing span
> I found another one in my seedling tent. I think the brightness from the new HLGs is attracting them. I've never had them inside before.
> View attachment 4970158
> 
> ...


It has been a challenging year at the very least for all. And plain hard for a few. Hang in there and always next year. My beds are embarrassingly unkempt and begging for disease. And I have this one with only 2 plants in it. LMAO. 

HLG's attracting moths indoors? Got a grin from that one. Glad I don't use my 301's until after frost. 

Have you considered mounting and selling those moths? Made a bit of money in my teens doing it. Not sure where to sell in this decade. I quit because I harvested some specimens I should have left alone. 

A great day to all.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> HLG's attracting moths indoors?


I think so. I have my seedling tent at the back of my home in the mud room. Windows and storm door is always closed so I have no idea how they're getting in - unless the cats bring them in? Thats a possibility but I'd think she would've eaten them, lol. I rarely see other moths or flyers - just these big green buggers.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Have you considered mounting and selling those moths?


Nah. I put em on paper towels to rest for a bit, then let em go.

The garden beds look good. I dont know how you deal with that heat tho. Holy cow, thats hot!

I'm going outside to stake up my plants in a few. That hurricane is supposed to hit us soon so its time to batten down the hatches and then head to camp and do the same.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think so. I have my seedling tent at the back of my home in the mud room. Windows and storm door is always closed so I have no idea how they're getting in - unless the cats bring them in? Thats a possibility but I'd think she would've eaten them, lol. I rarely see other moths or flyers - just these big green buggers.
> 
> 
> Nah. I put em on paper towels to rest for a bit, then let em go.
> ...


Lash it all down. 50-60 MPH is worse we see here. And seriously tie it over. Less drag if it gets bad. 

Heat really sucks for us and Siberian Husky. Keep the air conditioning fins clean and new furnace do the rest. 

The plants I posted do better vertical in these temps. Shading creates cooling and a micro climate that induces convection currents while providing water without my needing to water. 

Cats would be your best explanation. Mine wander out and they are homeless.


----------



## myke (Aug 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think so. I have my seedling tent at the back of my home in the mud room. Windows and storm door is always closed so I have no idea how they're getting in - unless the cats bring them in? Thats a possibility but I'd think she would've eaten them, lol. I rarely see other moths or flyers - just these big green buggers.
> 
> 
> Nah. I put em on paper towels to rest for a bit, then let em go.
> ...


Good luck with that.Hurricane and all.Couldnt imagine having to deal with it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> . . . . . . .I'm going outside to stake up my plants in a few. That hurricane is supposed to hit us soon so its time to batten down the hatches and then head to camp and do the same.


I've got to most of my patches since Fred hit on Monday. Several of them were leaning, but other than a couple of three broken limbs no real damage.

The rot though, that is another matter. . . . . . . .


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 22, 2021)

The hurricane was no big deal. The noreaster storms we get are worse than this!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've got to most of my patches since Fred hit on Monday. Several of them were leaning, but other than a couple of three broken limbs no real damage.
> 
> The rot though, that is another matter. . . . . . . .





BlandMeow said:


> The hurricane was no big deal. The noreaster storms we get are worse than this!


I'm not expecting a lot of from it but I still dont want to have to pick up broken branches or chase lawn chairs, lol. 
I'm way up north, so when the noreasters hit, I'm fillin up gas cans for gennies and equipment. Not looking forward to winter at all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

A good Noreaster or Yankee clipper hits us hard on rare occasion. Dialing you in for giggles.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 22, 2021)

Dahlias grew up.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 22, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Dahlias grew up.


Beautiful colors. And the pics are kinda vintage looking.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Beautiful colors. And the pics are kinda vintage looking.


Thanks,bloom till first frost.....took picture a while after Sun went down....the lighting is kinda funky.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

A picking from a couple three days ago. The raised beds. . . . 



. . . . and garden at the riverhouse. (there is some okra and a couple of cherry tomatoes down there, you just can't see it in the picture)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

Dry sockets be damned!! I'm starving for some bruschetta. 


I threw together a small bowl of fresh picked heirloom tomatoes, red onions, basil, and garlic. Chopped and tossed with EVOO, course sea salt and cracked pepper. The ciabatta bread was toasted with some fresh mozzarella and a little grated asiago.

Possibly one of my favorite things to eat during the summer...


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dry sockets be damned!! I'm starving for some bruschetta.
> View attachment 4973147
> 
> I threw together a small bowl of fresh picked heirloom tomatoes, red onions, basil, and garlic. Chopped and tossed with EVOO, course sea salt and cracked pepper. The ciabatta bread was toasted with some fresh mozzarella and a little grated asiago.
> ...


Damn you. Now I have to make some bread. I've got everything from the garden but no bread. Fortunately it's a nice cool day so no problem using the oven. I don't have any sourdough starter ready to use so I'll just use yeast.

The lady is going to love dinner. She loves tomatoes and she just bought some fresh mozzarella. Thanks for the dinner idea. I'll text her to get a bottle of wine. I don't do white wine so I'm thinking a Pinot which isn't my favorite will provide the sweetness to cut through the acidity of the tomatoes. My favorite Cabernet isn't going to be the best option.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn you. Now I have to make some bread. I've got everything from the garden but no bread. Fortunately it's a nice cool day so no problem using the oven. I don't have any sourdough starter ready to use so I'll just use yeast.
> 
> The lady is going to love dinner. She loves tomatoes and she just bought some fresh mozzarella. Thanks for the dinner idea. I'll text her to get a bottle of wine. I don't do white wine so I'm thinking a Pinot which isn't my favorite will provide the sweetness to cut through the acidity of the tomatoes. My favorite Cabernet isn't going to be the best option.


Oh yeah...she's going to love dinner and your home will smell amazing from the fresh bread.
The garlic might drown out the Pinot a bit and the fresh mozz will provide a nice sweetness to the meal too.
Enjoy!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh yeah...she's going to love dinner and your home will smell amazing from the fresh bread.
> The garlic might drown out the Pinot a bit and the fresh mozz will provide a nice sweetness to the meal too.
> Enjoy!


She was happy. I skipped the wine and just had an IPA. I roasted a yellow pepper as well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Cukes are almost done here. Nute deficient on top of great beach weather. Got plenty to give to our neighbors after family had their fill. Maters just went full on ripening. Romas and yellow grapes beyond our circles needs. Peppers and beets getting nice. And I'm on cantaloupe again. Too easy and fun. 4 now. Water daily and feed weekly is hard. 

Maters are growing the next generation of wasps for me. Why I don't kill the few worms I do get. About done eating plants. LOL.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cukes are almost done here. . . . . .


This past moon cycle was the first one I didn't plant more cukes. And I was thinking that was a big mistake. The last ones I planted have been blooming for a couple of weeks, but this morning was the first time I saw any fruit on them. My old vines are just about done. They are down to a couple of three cukes a week.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)

The garden is still cranking out. The tomatoes are all starting to ripen. The cukes have another good picking left but it's getting down into the upper 40's low 50's at night so they're going to be about done with those cold night temps. Still picking the round zucchini. The beans are just getting started. It seems like they're taking awhile. I don't know what's going on. I'm also not impressed with the Ferry Morse Blue Lake genetics. The Ed Hume brand is a much better bean. I'm glad I planted those on the side of the house with the corn. 

Got a few peaches with a few more in the tree. The pears won't be ready for another few weeks but I'm looking forward to my first pears since planting the tree. Waiting years sucks but once fruit trees start producing they'll do it year after year.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . . . it's getting down into the upper 40's low 50's at night so they're going to be about done with those cold night temps. . . . . . .


I haven't actually seen one yet, but there are about a week of lows in the mid to upper 60's on my 10 day forecast.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> I haven't actually seen one yet, but there are about a week of lows in the mid to upper 60's on my 10 day forecast.


It's supposed to get down to 50 here tonight. Temps that low start to slow things down in the garden.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning people. Hit 57 last night. Perfect morning here. Still highs around 80. No high humidity though. I can properly water and feed now?!

I've been defoliating sunflowers,cukes and cants trying to knock the PM back. BAD year for it here. And @xtsho I did cut my peonies to 2' stems. I'll let you know how it turns out next year. Love my peonies. Worst PM I have seen. 

Maters are seriously yielding everyday and a half. Can't hand out fast enough. Romas are still in demand. What do with it all. I just started harvesting and full bloom. 

I have my cuke seed donor again. These heirloom gifted pickles are crazy huge and good growers.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning people. Hit 57 last night. Perfect morning here. Still highs around 80. No high humidity though. I can properly water and feed now?!
> 
> I've been defoliating sunflowers,cukes and cants trying to knock the PM back. BAD year for it here. And @xtsho I did cut my peonies to 2' stems. I'll let you know how it turns out next year. Love my peonies. Worst PM I have seen.
> 
> ...


This was the first year in a while that I didn't plant the yellow pear tomato. I got to the point that I hated picking them there were so many. Most years I only kept one plant, and it always produced way more than we could use.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning people. Hit 57 last night. Perfect morning here. Still highs around 80. No high humidity though. I can properly water and feed now?!
> 
> I've been defoliating sunflowers,cukes and cants trying to knock the PM back. BAD year for it here. And @xtsho I did cut my peonies to 2' stems. I'll let you know how it turns out next year. Love my peonies. Worst PM I have seen.
> 
> ...


Bummer about the PM. I haven't found a single spot on any plant in my yard yet. I've been spraying potassium silicate and sesame oil regularly which is very effective. 

Tomatoes are coming in fast here as well. I'll be making sauce shortly. I picked the first of the Beefsteaks yesterday. Nice big meaty tomato. Very tasty. You just can't get a better tomato than what you grow yourself. Unfortunately these will be over soon and all that will be available are the crunchy things at the grocery store I refuse to eat. I'm going to fill up on fresh tomatoes just sprinkled with a little sea salt until my gut explodes. Gotta get my fix before the supply runs out and I have to wait another year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> This was the first year in a while that I didn't plant the yellow pear tomato. I got to the point that I hated picking them there were so many. Most years I only kept one plant, and it always produced way more than we could use.


I fortunately have a few squirrels hauling them away. Put a table on the sidewalk in my yard. Brown paper lunch bags and my excess. FREE. 

I can't kill maters??


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> This was the first year in a while that I didn't plant the yellow pear tomato. I got to the point that I hated picking them there were so many. Most years I only kept one plant, and it always produced way more than we could use.


I'm surprised you didn't get some volunteers from any that fell to the ground. Maybe it's the climate. Here they seem to naturalize. I have volunteers that came up all over my yard. In fact the yellow pear I have came up on it's own as did the San Marzano's, and a bunch of cherry tomatoes. I have a couple growing out of the compost pile but I don't know what they are. They're just starting to form flowers. They just might have time to make some fruit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get some volunteers from any that fell to the ground.  Maybe it's the climate. Here they seem to naturalize. I have volunteers that came up all over my yard. In fact the yellow pear I have came up on it's own as did the San Marzano's, and a bunch of cherry tomatoes. I have a couple growing out of the compost pile but I don't know what they are. They're just starting to form flowers. They just might have time to make some fruit. Fingers crossed.


I have wild cherries for 6 years now. And neighbors are being seeded now. Maters are persistent.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get some volunteers from any that fell to the ground. Maybe it's the climate. Here they seem to naturalize. I have volunteers that came up all over my yard. In fact the yellow pear I have came up on it's own as did the San Marzano's, and a bunch of cherry tomatoes. I have a couple growing out of the compost pile but I don't know what they are. They're just starting to form flowers. They just might have time to make some fruit. Fingers crossed.


I had one huge plant in a kiddie pool. This year I planted flint corn in it so the soil was tilled. I do get lots of volunteers in the compost pile.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

This is the first Armenian cucumber of the last planting. The daily rains are already taking a toll on the leaves.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2021)

Here come the pole beans. They should hit their peak here soon and I'll be buried in beans. 








I have to use a ladder to pick. Lots of blossoms so there will be lots of beans.

A squirrel or something dug around and killed a couple plants in the tower on the left. There's no way I can get them out so there's a few dead plants in there. When I first strung the twine for the beans to grow up the damn squirrels kept chewing through it and stealing pieces. I had to restring numerous times. I was starting to get pissed off.







The corn wasn't able to handle the weight of the beans I had growing in it. Now I have this jumbled mess. It's going to be difficult pickings.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Here come the pole beans. They should hit their peak here soon and I'll be buried in beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found that the corn needs about a month head start when using it for vine support. The beans just grow much faster.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2021)

These are on the East side of my house where it gets about 6 - 7 hours of sun.


Greek Oregano






Beefsteak






There are 7 more tomato's on the South side as well. Monsters.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> These are on the East side of my house where it gets about 6 - 7 hours of sun.
> 
> 
> Greek Oregano
> ...


TY. I forgot about my herb box hiding behind the lemon tree for shade.

Tonight's romas. Some good weather here now.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2021)

The Roma's look great. I'll take a pic of mine when time comes. We're having a nice 22°C weekend here. Blanket's at the ready for frost.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 4, 2021)

Tomato’s looked a little hungry and have been fed. All ticking along and staying indoors for now.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've found that the corn needs about a month head start when using it for vine support. The beans just grow much faster.


My corn should have done much better. I was an idiot and ran one soaker line through it and thought that would be enough. It didn't keep the soil moist enough for the corn. I'm not giving up on the soaker hoses but I'm going to do 3 runs down that spot along the side of the house next year. 

I just had to laugh. I'm sitting here on 1/5th of an acre and I'm talking about watering issues when you have acres. I should be able to keep my stuff watered on my small plot. 

Anyway, the corn didn't get enough water. We had record temps for days. It dried out. Bad yield. We ate about a dozen small ears but had I just hand watered l would have had 3-4 dozen big ears of corn. 

I was just dumbfounded by the heat and wasn't going outside preferring the air-conditioned accommodations available inside. At least I covered the blueberries and tomatoes with sheets. They made it through just fine.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 4, 2021)

Sigh, hailstorm whipped through yesterday and fucked my shit up. Will see how it goes with saving stuff, my covers all got shredded and lost a good amount of leaves and lots of hail damage to existing tomatoes/peppers/etc. fruits. Worst part was the hail punched holes in the hard plastic roofing sheets on my greenhouse. 

Have yet to eat a nectarine off my giant ass nectarine tree in 3 years, two hailstorms and one really late frost.

One large branch broke on a weed plant, overall they look alright, but need to get new covers on my raised beds before I can move them back in.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Sigh, hailstorm whipped through yesterday and fucked my shit up. Will see how it goes with saving stuff, my covers all got shredded and lost a good amount of leaves and lots of hail damage to existing tomatoes/peppers/etc. fruits. Worst part was the hail punched holes in the hard plastic roofing sheets on my greenhouse.
> 
> Have yet to eat a nectarine off my giant ass nectarine tree in 3 years, two hailstorms and one really late frost.
> 
> One large branch broke on a weed plant, overall they look alright, but need to get new covers on my raised beds before I can move them back in.



Well that sucks. I'm watching this weather across the country and it's been crazy. All we want out here is some rain. All we get are sunny days. Some are predicting a brutal winter for much of the country and continued drought here out west. We need some damn rain out here so I hope they're wrong and we get record rainfall and snowpack. Crossing my fingers. Not for a brutal winter across the country but for some rain out west.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well that sucks. I'm watching this weather across the country and it's been crazy. All we want out here is some rain. All we get are sunny days. Some are predicting a brutal winter for much of the country and continued drought here out west. We need some damn rain out here so I hope they're wrong and we get record rainfall and snowpack. Crossing my fingers. Not for a brutal winter across the country but for some rain out west.


We have been missed by most precipitation. Odd pattern here always. Got drought, extreme heat and humidity from the flooding 25 miles away in a radius. PM and cannot water thing. Sucked. Light sprinkle now and in the upper 60's. Woo Hoo!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We have been missed by most precipitation. Odd pattern here always. Got drought, extreme heat and humidity from the flooding 25 miles away in a radius. PM and cannot water thing. Sucked. Light sprinkle now and in the upper 60's. Woo Hoo!


80's here and supposed to hit 90 on Tuesday. Gets down into the low 50's at night and we've dipped into the 40's a couple times. If the weather holds there's going to be a lot of happy outdoor growers in the PNW.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 4, 2021)

Hail happens pretty often here, the covers held up well during smaller ones...this was some crazy stuff. My back security cam covers the raised beds, you see them starting to give a bit under heavy hail but crazy wind came in and you see the neighbors patio set go flying through the air and the covers on my beds all just go to shreds instantly. Neighbors yard was covered in glass.

Meh, shit happens, needed to do some paint touch ups on the house anyway...I guess.

Edit: sun tends to cook plants here, going to be super salty if it gets real hot before covers get here and I lose the rest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 80's here and supposed to hit 90 on Tuesday. Gets down into the low 50's at night and we've dipped into the 40's a couple times. If the weather holds there's going to be a lot of happy outdoor growers in the PNW.


I'm afraid of overcast and damp here. May put my indoor lights on my girls. Veggies are very happy after a couple nights in the 50's. And a few leaves of PM still around. Year will finish well.


----------



## bam0813 (Sep 5, 2021)

Garden spider guarding some cherry tomatoes, looks like his web slinger got jammed lol


----------



## HGCC (Sep 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Hail happens pretty often here, the covers held up well during smaller ones...this was some crazy stuff. My back security cam covers the raised beds, you see them starting to give a bit under heavy hail but crazy wind came in and you see the neighbors patio set go flying through the air and the covers on my beds all just go to shreds instantly. Neighbors yard was covered in glass.
> 
> Meh, shit happens, needed to do some paint touch ups on the house anyway...I guess.
> 
> Edit: sun tends to cook plants here, going to be super salty if it gets real hot before covers get here and I lose the rest.


For a middle aged guy, I am kind of bad at buying shit on the internet. Thank you dear wife for getting some covers overnighted. Stuck more weed plants in my beds to fill the space from hail damage.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2021)

2.5 lb fasciated tomato.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 7, 2021)

The only tomatoes that count are those that look like a dick and balls. At least one solid contender each year.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 7, 2021)

14oz coffee cup for reference






This is about what I've been averaging so far, give or take. Starting to pick as there's still quite a few green ones this size on the vines.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Just found this Eastern Grey tree frog on a jalapeno plant. Very pleased. Rare sight and my yard is non toxic.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just found this Eastern Grey tree frog on a jalapeno plant. Very pleased. Rare sight and my yard is non toxic.
> 
> View attachment 4982041


I heard this crazy sound coming from my backyard but I couldn't pinpoint it, I even checked my propane tank to see if it was leaking. It finally stopped when I rustled my tomato plants, had to have been some kind of frog. Amazing little creatures, and so freaking loud, idk how they can make that constant noise with those tiny lungs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I heard this crazy sound coming from my backyard but I couldn't pinpoint it, I even checked my propane tank to see if it was leaking. It finally stopped when I rustled my tomato plants, had to have been some kind of frog. Amazing little creatures, and so freaking loud, idk how they can make that constant noise with those tiny lungs.


Was hoping you agreed the "read your plants" fit your style. No offense.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

Yesterday and today were the best above ground planting days this moon cycle. After supper I got out and cut up a little spot on the edge of what used to be the long leaf pines. I planted Armenian cukes as well as acorn, spaghetti and butternut squash. Then planted the same in trays. It might be too late. Time will tell.


----------



## bam0813 (Sep 12, 2021)

pulling some butternut this am


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm up to 7 cantaloupe. Ha Ha Ha. 3 just developing and these. One looks like a turbo nerf football??? Wish the season would end. Over grown, more than I can give away and PM trying to come back strong. Want to slash and burn to protect my girls. Too much food still on the plants. Damn. 

A constructive and productive day to all.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2021)

This mornings pickings. The cukes are done. Just a few small ones left on the vines so I'm going to pull up the plants, prep the beds, and plant some lettuce and radishes. The beans are just loaded and I'll be picking a ton more. I have another tray of tomatoes almost ready to pick. I'm picking them all ripe and green by Thursday. 

We're finally getting some rain starting Friday and it looks like it's going to be significant so I want to get everything before they split. I like fried green tomatoes anyway so green or red they all get eaten. Plus I want to get all my beds cleared up to plant other stuff like beets, onions, garlic, and fava beans. I'll be making sauce today. The Romas and San Marzanos I'll skin and freeze whole.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 13, 2021)

Suh-weet Xtsho.

So my little 4x4 indoor garden is mixed so far.
The chili peppers, eggplants and cucumbers love the tent and the Roots 707 soil.
The carrots are starting to show.
But the tomatoes ... yikes. I've never seen tomato leaves look like this.
Now I've been growing indeterminate vine tomatoes my whole life (outdoors) so maybe that's just what these look like.
They're a dwarf variety called Sarandipity that I got from Victory Seeds in Molalla.
But to me they look like they're overwatered, even though the pots were light as a feather before I watered them a little this morning.
I don't know what to make of them.
The arugula took off and I harvested it all already. I let it get a little too big and it was more bitter than I like so I don't know what I'll put in those two 5 gallon pots.
But the tomatoes, I'd love to have a harvest.
Maybe they just don't like the tent or the soil?
I'm using the same soil and nutes as I'm using in my 2x4 with my cannabis plants.
Don't want any cross contamination or any pests.
The other plants don't seem to mind, though the cukes could use a little more N or K as they're a little yellow around the leaf edges.
But there's already a couple flowers at the bottom.
Everything but the chilis are about 3 weeks from sprout.


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello all, I have upgraded my tent to a 5x5 and would like to grow vegetables in it along with cannabis. Should I grow autos because the 12 on 12 off for photos wouldn’t be enough light for vegetables ? Going to grow tomatoes, bush beans, snap peas, snow Pease and jalapeños. Thank you in advance for your responses. I have both auto and photo seeds at the ready.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 14, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> Hello all, I have upgraded my tent to a 5x5 and would like to grow vegetables in it along with cannabis. Should I grow autos because the 12 on 12 off for photos wouldn’t be enough light for vegetables ? Going to grow tomatoes, bush beans, snap peas, snow Pease and jalapeños. Thank you in advance for your responses. I have both auto and photo seeds at the ready.


12 hours of direct light is plenty for veggies.
But there could be other considerations such as humidity during flower with too many plants.
The more off time with the lights, the more humidity you'll get in the dark too.
But I've seen photos of tents with both and all look healthy.


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Sep 14, 2021)

drsaltzman said:


> 12 hours of direct light is plenty for veggies.
> But there could be other considerations such as humidity during flower with too many plants.
> The more off time with the lights, the more humidity you'll get in the dark too.
> But I've seen photos of tents with both and all look healthy.


@*xtsho , do you concur?*


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Sep 14, 2021)

drsaltzman said:


> 12 hours of direct light is plenty for veggies.
> But there could be other considerations such as humidity during flower with too many plants.
> The more off time with the lights, the more humidity you'll get in the dark too.
> But I've seen photos of tents with both and all look healthy.


Thank you


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 14, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> @*xtsho , do you concur?*


Seeking a second opinion, eh?
J/K.
Given plenty myself.

I’m new to tent vegetable gardening as well.
Chili peppers are a natural though. I’ve had good crops.
The harvest is substantial. And they last longer.
A dozen eggplants, or cucumbers, or even tomatoes … probably not worth it but I wanted to do something different.
I have much more weed than I need.
Good luck!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> @*xtsho , do you concur?*


It's going to depend on the plant. Some may be fine with 12 hours of light while others are going to need at least 16 for good production. Shorter light hours will signal to some plants that the season is coming to an end just like cannabis.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's going to depend on the plant. Some may be fine with 12 hours of light while others are going to need at least 16 for good production. Shorter light hours will signal to some plants that the season is coming to an end just like cannabis.


The fact my longest day of the year is 14 hours 7 minutes effects everything I do, especially cannabis.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's going to depend on the plant. Some may be fine with 12 hours of light while others are going to need at least 16 for good production. Shorter light hours will signal to some plants that the season is coming to an end just like cannabis.


True. For instance. I believe garlic is one.
The ones he mentioned though, especially the peas and peppers, would be OK.
More light would produce more tomato fruit but in a tent you have finite space anyways.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Removed a few pumpkins today as frost is creeping in tonight or tomorrow. This is about 1/2 from the 7 plants. Covering the rest outside as they are mostly green or orange.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 16, 2021)

BTW. I used Miracle Grow 18-18-21 for the above once a week. Left them for a 2week period before food a number of times because of the heat wave though. Epson and Dolomite (around a tbsp around each plant) were also applied 2x in 6 week intervals. This was the first year I've tried that technique.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> BTW. I used Miracle Grow 18-18-21 for the above once a week. Left them for a 2week period before food a number of times because of the heat wave though. Epson and Dolomite (around a tbsp around each plant) were also applied 2x in 6 week intervals. This was the first year I've tried that technique.


I've just about gone salt free. I do still put two cups of flower ferts in a 50 gallon soil mix.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've just about gone salt free. I do still put two cups of flower ferts in a 50 gallon soil mix.


I went 100% salt free this year. Everything grew as good as it has in the past. The only thing I fed was JADAM - JLF, JMS and KNF - FPJ, WCA, WCP, and IMO. Everything was free except for the vinegar I used to make the WCA and WCP. But I'm making my own vinegar from crab apples I have growing in my yard so I won't even pay for vinegar in the future. 

I still have some commercial fertilizer but I'll use that up on all the flowers I grow. But once that's gone I'll never buy anything again. Everything I put on my plants will come from previous plants. Just one never ending cycle just as nature has done for millions of years on it's own.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I went 100% salt free this year. Everything grew as good as it has in the past. The only thing I fed was JADAM - JLF, JMS and KNF - FPJ, WCA, WCP, and IMO. Everything was free except for the vinegar I used to make the WCA and WCP. But I'm making my own vinegar from crab apples I have growing in my yard so I won't even pay for vinegar in the future.
> 
> I still have some commercial fertilizer but I'll use that up on all the flowers I grow. But once that's gone I'll never buy anything again. Everything I put on my plants will come from previous plants. Just one never ending cycle just as nature has done for millions of years on it's own.


Nice! I usually just feed fish emulsion but I didn't give my tomatoes anything this year and I had my best crop in a long time. I've built up my soil a lot over the past few years though, next year I'll be adding all the comfrey I started growing this year. I'll probably rake in some alfalfa pellets after I clean out the beds right before winter this year. I like the idea of producing all your own inputs at home though.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've just about gone salt free. I do still put two cups of flower ferts in a 50 gallon soil mix.


I've honestly learned more about gardening in the last 2 1/2 years since starting to grow Weed than I had growing a backyard garden for the last 20+ years. I'm still at the point of using new techniques and focusing in on feeding/watering schedules, soil properties, NPK and micro nutrients, PH, etc. But I'm trying to incorporate more Organics as I go forward. Thing with learning this shit on the Webz is it can get tricky, especially for a new Cannabis grower, to sift through the total BS that's out there non stop. I'm at least at the point of quickly and easily dismissing misinformation and nonsense and using my own growing knowledge that's been accrued aver the 20 years or so. That helps.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I've honestly learned more about gardening in the last 2 1/2 years since starting to grow Weed than I had growing a backyard garden for the last 20+ years. I'm still at the point of using new techniques and focusing in on feeding/watering schedules, soil properties, NPK and micro nutrients, PH, etc. But I'm trying to incorporate more Organics as I go forward. Thing with learning this shit on the Webz is it can get tricky, especially for a new Cannabis grower, to sift through the total BS that's out there non stop. I'm at least at the point of quickly and easily dismissing misinformation and nonsense and using my own growing knowledge that's been accrued aver the 20 years or so. That helps.


I've been around the bend and back with weed. Way back in the day I used manure composts for economic rather than ecological reasons. ie, I would have loved to use Miracle Grow, but couldn't afford it. These days I'm not as poor, but still tight. I do buy the pricey Holly/Tone organic ferts, but I don't put a lot in my soil mixes. It's mainly for the blueberry bushes.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)

Todays pickings.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Todays pickings.


Man I am tired of picking. No more maters here. Nice haul.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Man I am tired of picking. No more maters here. Nice haul.


I still have probably another couple trays but they're green. I was going to take the plants out today because were finally getting some rain but there's too many green ones and we're going to warm up next week with some 80° days. So I'm going to let them ripen up except for a few fried green tomatoes I'll be eating. The beans still have a ways to go before they're finished as well. I've already canned 2 gallons worth and have eaten so many fresh that can't eat anymore for a couple days at least. 

I used to get sad at the end of summer knowing the garden was coming to an end but I don't anymore because it never ends. Beets, lettuce, radishes, turnips, cabbage, Bok Choy, etc... seed can still be sown. Then there's onion and garlic sets to plant pretty soon. I'm learning how to be a year round gardener.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I still have probably another couple trays but they're green. I was going to take the plants out today because were finally getting some rain but there's too many green ones and we're going to warm up next week with some 80° days. So I'm going to let them ripen up except for a few fried green tomatoes I'll be eating. The beans still have a ways to go before they're finished as well. I've already canned 2 gallons worth and have eaten so many fresh that can't eat anymore for a couple days at least.
> 
> I used to get sad at the end of summer knowing the garden was coming to an end but I don't anymore because it never ends. Beets, lettuce, radishes, turnips, cabbage, Bok Choy, etc... seed can still be sown. Then there's onion and garlic sets to plant pretty soon. I'm learning how to be a year round gardener.


I meant next year on the maters. Becoming invasive at this point. And pounds on the plants still. And it becomes work. Ha Ha! enjoy the food. Wish my taste was back. Have a neon orange cantaloupe that broke it's feeder vine and almost ripe. Tomorrow. To be continued........Damn it.


----------



## myke (Sep 17, 2021)

2c last night here,I cut down most of my tomatoes.Still carrots taters and beets to deal with.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)

I feel the same as you guys at end of season. Doesn't affect me anymore since I start the indoor Weed as soon the outdoor work is done. Might start a tad earlier than December this time. Mid October maybe! When that's done, Tomato seeds and seedlings time. I've already got some dried and ready to go.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)

myke said:


> 2c last night here,I cut down most of my tomatoes.Still carrots taters and beets to deal with.


Just got back in from planting more beets. We're getting some rain this weekend so I'm just going to let nature water them in.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Ours are still in the ground from spring. Should pull the lager ones. 

Too bad the pineapple won't be ripe for about a year here. Fruit salad for 2. LOL.

Another mess of maters to pick and some bell and jalapenos. 80's again and full sun. No rain till tues/weds. Another $300 water coming up. Grr.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2021)

Finally! Rain!

It was coming down pretty good. 1.27" of rain overnight and so far today according to the Portland Fire Bureau rain gauge. But I have several 5 gallon buckets set out collecting rainwater and they all have over 1.5" in them. That's enough to actually soak into the soil. I know it doesn't sound like much to some in other parts of the country but it's been so long since we have had any significant rainfall that it's a big deal. 

I took the time stuck inside to get the seeds I've harvested so far packaged and labeled. I still have cucumber, tomato, and pepper seeds to harvest and dry as well. I have some nice ripe cucumbers that have turned yellow/orange that I know are loaded with plump seeds that I'll be hacking up later today. 







I'm sure the seeds of this pickling cucumber are ready.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Finally! Rain!
> 
> It was coming down pretty good. 1.27" of rain overnight and so far today according to the Portland Fire Bureau rain gauge. But I have several 5 gallon buckets set out collecting rainwater and they all have over 1.5" in them. That's enough to actually soak into the soil. I know it doesn't sound like much to some in other parts of the country but it's been so long since we have had any significant rainfall that it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


OOPS! You buying a farm? That's a seed or two. Sprinkler just got in the front yard here. Rest of the block waters in full sun. He He. 

Pruned my maters with the string trimmer then lawn mower. Lawn got mowed. Sadly used the weed eater roto tiller to turn my compost bed to about 16" down. Beautiful looking and the smell. Needs water. Drought type stuff in my area. 

Ty for the reminder I need to get ready for next year. A plan?? Not to date.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Finally! Rain!
> 
> It was coming down pretty good. 1.27" of rain overnight and so far today according to the Portland Fire Bureau rain gauge. But I have several 5 gallon buckets set out collecting rainwater and they all have over 1.5" in them. That's enough to actually soak into the soil. I know it doesn't sound like much to some in other parts of the country but it's been so long since we have had any significant rainfall that it's a big deal. . . . . .


I saw that on the news and thought of you. They were talking 2-3 inches in some places, and said this should be the end of the fire season in the PNW. I know it's got to be a relief.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I saw that on the news and thought of you. They were talking 2-3 inches in some places, and said this should be the end of the fire season in the PNW. I know it's got to be a relief.


Now if it will just get farther south. Our friends down in California really need some rain as well.


----------



## myke (Sep 19, 2021)

My back yard faces S SE. i get good morning sun for most of yard. I have a covered patio and a garage on the west side of my property so by 3-4 pm most of my yard is shade. My neighbour to the east has a tree that kinda bothers me. Blocks the early morning sun so most years I trim the top to keep height down.
House has been sold now and new neighbors are in. I thought great now I have to talk them into letting me trim it down ea year.
Well. I wake up yesterday to the sound of chain saws. Went outside and what the! I use to have this and now I have this.believe the amount of morning sun!! Will be re planning my garden for next year. This is awesome!!


----------



## myke (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## myke (Sep 19, 2021)

Turns out the new Neighbor was scared the roots may find the foundation of the house. So down they came. Wow!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

@xtsho I carved that massive melon. Firm yet juicy. My kid and damned brother inhaled it before I got to taste it. LOL. 

Very nice start to the day here.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @xtsho I carved that massive melon. Firm yet juicy. My kid and damned brother inhaled it before I got to taste it. LOL.
> 
> Very nice start to the day here. View attachment 4990686


I tried cantaloupe a few years back. Got it in late in a spot that I hadn't worked the soil and then neglected it. I ended up with a couple a little bigger than a tennis ball. I think I'm going to try again but go vertical to save room.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I tried cantaloupe a few years back. Got it in late in a spot that I hadn't worked the soil and then neglected it. I ended up with a couple a little bigger than a tennis ball. I think I'm going to try again but go vertical to save room.


Go hard on the fert in the beginning and top dress often if in pots like me. PM is screwing me here. 8 melons still going. 3 sad plants. I might a 2 lb'er out of them yet. And is or was fun in my little cages.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ours are still in the ground from spring. Should pull the lager ones.
> 
> Too bad the pineapple won't be ripe for about a year here. Fruit salad for 2. LOL.
> 
> ...


Pineapples in Michigan?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

drsaltzman said:


> Pineapples in Michigan?


700watts of 301 h's indoors. Forget otherwise. My mom's took 3 years to harvest here. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 700watts of 301 h's indoors. Forget otherwise. My mom's took 3 years to harvest here. LOL.


I sure hope you enjoy that pineapple when you finally get to eat it. That's a lot of effort you're putting in.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I sure hope you enjoy that pineapple when you finally get to eat it. That's a lot of effort you're putting in.


Just keeping me from growing too many buds. LOL. Pest nothing as I've seen. Safe tent mate. And $14.99 we are eating it damn it.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I sure hope you enjoy that pineapple when you finally get to eat it. That's a lot of effort you're putting in.


Right? And I love pineapples.
Have a tattoo of one.
But I know the effort involved.
Shoot, Hawaii doesn't hardly grow them anymore.
Central America is the place now.
Well done though, and it is a pretty plant.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

After years of waiting I'm finally harvesting pears.

I'm sure glad I took the time to research harvesting and storing them as I learned that you pick them under ripe and ripen them off the tree. These all came off easily with a little tilt sideways which is apparently when you pick them. These are Comice. I have them in cold storage which is what you're supposed to do for a few weeks before ripening them fully at room temperature. There's still another 15 or so in the tree that I'll check on and pick as they become ready. They already taste good they're just crunchy and not at that "melt in your mouth" ripe stage that a Comice in known for. 

It took 4 years from planting a small tree to get 3 dozen pears. Not that many but they're my first and I'm as happy as a clam.








I'm using a crisper drawer in my refrigerator for the cold storage.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congrats! Those look fantastic, Oregon weather makes delicious pears!!!


----------



## BlandMeow (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @xtsho I carved that massive melon. Firm yet juicy. My kid and damned brother inhaled it before I got to taste it. LOL.
> 
> Very nice start to the day here. View attachment 4990686


The things I would do to these melons...


----------



## BlandMeow (Sep 23, 2021)

Check this red onion out!


Note to self: @BlandMeow put a beer can next to the subject.


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

I found one of the citrus worms (cats) on the kumquat tree here on the sandhill. Also found one on the young orange trees down at the riverhouse. I sprayed last night at both spots.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 25, 2021)

My East facing Charlie Brown x-mas tree plant that I badly underestimated as far as growth.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 25, 2021)

Found a white chicory plant flowering.........rare....the first I've ever seen. Harvested dead flower "pods" so I could try to propagate with seeds. Scoped the seed "pod" and......mmmmmmmm.....something going on....bizarre. Maybe insect eggs ? ............alien spheres........


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2021)

Picked these yesterday before the rain came back last night. Nothing left but some green ones on the plants. Next break in the rain and I'm taking out the plants. I'll use them green for some recipes I want to try like green tomato pie and green tomato cake. We're pretty tomatoed out here. so I'll make another batch of sauce. I have another tray of ripe ones to use as well. Already have a couple gallons of sauce in the freezer along with some frozen whole. 








The beans are coming to an end. I've canned a little over 3 gallons so far but should get another gallon or so out of them. Like the tomatoes we're beaned out. We've been eating them almost daily for quite awhile. You wait all year and then you gorge until you can't eat anymore. But we'll have enough to last over the winter for the 2 of us. 








I also have bok choy, beets, lettuce, and radishes coming up. I'm going to do some overwintering cabbage and I probably should have already started them. We'll see how it does. Fava beans going in along with garlic and onion starts. That's why I need to get the tomatoes out. I need the space. Gotta keep that land productive.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Picked these yesterday before the rain came back last night. Nothing left but some green ones on the plants. Next break in the rain and I'm taking out the plants. I'll use them green for some recipes I want to try like green tomato pie and green tomato cake. We're pretty tomatoed out here. so I'll make another batch of sauce. I have another tray of ripe ones to use as well. Already have a couple gallons of sauce in the freezer along with some frozen whole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on great looking harvest!


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

I just broke apart my garlic, it needs planted after I amend the soil. Might put in some turnips this winter also, they grow really well here. Bean crop was lacking, my fault for not making sure they were getting enough water. Tomatoes were spotty this year, the intense heat doesn't help.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

We've gone a little over a week without rain. The (slightly) raised bed peppers are showing it. I gave them a good soaking and picked them.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

I side dressed and hoed the (planted in the ground) squash and cukes.



But didn't the ones that I had transplanted. I had put a scoop of "adult tomato" soil mix below each of them.



I kind of half-assed it toward the end, but I got grass clippings around all the plants. I hope to find time after supper to water.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice peppers injinji.

Two weeks since my last picture of the tent garden.
Eggplants starting to flower. I had to cut some leaves off they were so big!
Cucumbers have been flowering a while. Just started hand pollinating them. Tough in the back. Gonna have to bring them to the front.
Pepper plant is full of green Sicilian chili.
The tomato leaves are just so weird. 
Everything else is thriving in the tent, and two of the 3 are nightshade like tomatoes.
They're not overwatered. They're not over-fertilized. They're not cold. They began flowering so they seem like they'll produce.
I think after I finish the veggies I'm gonna go back to all chili. I use them a lot and I can grow 4 big plants of different varieties.



A pic of the cannabis tent, also growing very nicely:


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 29, 2021)

My Jerusalem artichokes have started flowering...


----------



## SpideyManDan (Oct 3, 2021)

Anyone here familiar with using capsaicin as a pest prevention for fungal growth? Ive been just trying to think outside the box lately and different ways of pest prevention instead of waiting to the point of having to deal with eradication instead. It nature its used as a prevention for fungal growth and i was curious if it could have similar effects in the garden.

One of my fears however would it be having a negative effect on any potential beneficial fungi. If anyone else knows about any info relating to other plants i would be all ears.

I was doing some searching and i havent really been able to find anything on using it for these purposes. Im curious to hear from people with more experience. Thanks everyone.


----------



## kratos015 (Oct 7, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone here familiar with using capsaicin as a pest prevention for fungal growth? Ive been just trying to think outside the box lately and different ways of pest prevention instead of waiting to the point of having to deal with eradication instead. It nature its used as a prevention for fungal growth and i was curious if it could have similar effects in the garden.
> 
> One of my fears however would it be having a negative effect on any potential beneficial fungi. If anyone else knows about any info relating to other plants i would be all ears.
> 
> I was doing some searching and i havent really been able to find anything on using it for these purposes. Im curious to hear from people with more experience. Thanks everyone.


Never heard of it being useful for fungi, however habaneros make for a great bug spray. Not sure if it'll work for fungi/mold or not, however I know that habanero spray won't hurt your plants in any way. And since the spray is applied to the plants, and not the soil itself, the beneficials shouldn't be harmed by the spray. 

As I said, not sure how it'll work on fungal growth, but it certainly won't hurt to give it a try. I've used habanero spray for damn near a decade now with zero ill effects, even right up to the last day of flower. 

I've been using copper fungicide for fungus/mold prevention, seems to work fine. I'd happily replace it with habanero spray should it prove useful.

Regards.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 9, 2021)

Still have 2 potted Habanero's going (garage at night) and the rest is taken down and soil is tilled. I have 9 bags in the deep freeze to this point. We're going to be holding at around 12°C +/- for the next couple of weeks so I'm drawing out the length for the Habi's. Have a small 20W LED grow light on them setup in the garage for the shortened days. They didn't start producing until August, so the little 75 - 90 days turned more into 120 - 150 days.  You can see a couple of picked ones on the far left.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

About a week ago I stopped cutting the okra. Didn't really plan it out, it just happened. Yesterday I pulled up the plants and moved hoses and sprinklers here at the sandhill garden. It's ready to disc up. Down at the river garden I have four mini sweet peppers I need to move, then I can disc down there too. Most years I reach the fuck it point earlier.

My six mammoth Jalapeno and one Cayenne are still rocking along. I started them around Christmas, so I have to get the hole in the ground ready for sprouts soon.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

I did pick these three spaghetti squash out of my compost pile this week. Funny thing is I didn't grow any of the green ones this year. (there is also a melon almost ripe)


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 14, 2021)

First two cukes. Pretty fast.
Eggplant starting to flower. Tomatoes also. A couple fruit on them too. Even with those horrendous leaves.
Chilis are popping.
Overall a decent experiment.
Tent is jammed though.
And the new hybrid cannabis plants are loving life right now.
Not even the tiniest burnt tip.
Lots of bud sites.
Smells divine. Like lemons and oranges.


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 23, 2021)

8 days later. Already harvested 6 cukes. More on the vine.
Tomato fruit starting to show.
Chile peppers starting to ripen.
Eggplants are flowering but not setting fruit though.
And the cannabis is getting frosty! Opened the tent a few minutes early this morning to snap a pic before the lights came on.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2021)

Picked the last 6 pears that were still on the tree. We're happy with the pear harvest. 4 years I think it took from planting the tree. But they're delicious so it was well worth the wait. It should be a yearly harvest from now on.


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Oct 24, 2021)

drsaltzman said:


> 8 days later. Already harvested 6 cukes. More on the vine.
> Tomato fruit starting to show.
> Chile peppers starting to ripen.
> Eggplants are flowering but not setting fruit though.
> ...


Good morning, how far are you keeping your lights away from your tomatoes? My tomatoes are consistently losing their lower branches (curling and drying up) but they keep getting taller. They seem much harder to grow than cannabis. I have 2 400 watt LED’s in my 5x5, one over the Cannabis, and the other over my leaf lettuce, green bush beans, jalapeños and my tomatoes.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> Good morning, how far are you keeping your lights away from your tomatoes? My tomatoes are consistently losing their lower branches (curling and drying up) but they keep getting taller. They seem much harder to grow than cannabis. I have 2 400 watt LED’s in my 5x5, one over the Cannabis, and the other over my leaf lettuce, green bush beans, jalapeños and my tomatoes.


Tomatoes are harder to grow. Especially indoors under lights.


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 24, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> Good morning, how far are you keeping your lights away from your tomatoes? My tomatoes are consistently losing their lower branches (curling and drying up) but they keep getting taller. They seem much harder to grow than cannabis. I have 2 400 watt LED’s in my 5x5, one over the Cannabis, and the other over my leaf lettuce, green bush beans, jalapeños and my tomatoes.


The chile plant kind of dictated the light height because it was the tallest.
600W COB in the 4x4x7, pulleyed all the way to the top.
The tomatoes and eggplant are taking their sweet time.
The cucumbers are quick and the chiles are prolific.
It’s tough getting around the tent to clean the dropped leaves now too. It’s just packed.
Don’t think I’d do this again. All chilies next time. 4 plants.
And if you have the $ I’d get a second tent.
So much foliage can lead to problems.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2021)

drsaltzman said:


> The chile plant kind of dictated the light height because it was the tallest.
> 600W COB in the 4x4x7, pulleyed all the way to the top.
> The tomatoes and eggplant are taking their sweet time.
> The cucumbers are quick and the chiles are prolific.
> ...


So what's you're take? Is cannabis easier to grow indoor under lights than tomatoes?


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

My rainy season is so long I really have trouble remembering to water when it's over. Once again I had to toss about 1/3 of the peppers from the bed down at the riverhouse. Still had all that would fit in my shirttail. Luckily I found a shoe store bag in the car. And I'll try to remember to water when I get back down there tonight.


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> So what's you're take? Is cannabis easier to grow indoor under lights than tomatoes?


Way.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2021)

Well I guess for $100 it was a good deal for 4 years of use. The cover is about done. Seperating from the zipper and breaking down in other spots just from age. I'm hoping to make it through winter without a total failure and then move the frame back next to my shed and cover it with 6 mil 55% opaque greenhouse sheeting. I'll probably finish the ends with plywood and make a couple ghetto doors so I can walk through it. That would also make it more structurally sound. 

The location I'm placing it will get sun from the side so blocking off the ends will not affect any sunlight and just make it easier to replace the covering when needed.

I won't immediately toss the old material but will use it to cover the raised beds in early spring to heat up the ground. So I'll get some more use out of the cover. I like to squeeze every last drop. Seems like a waste to throw it away if I can still use it for something else and get more use.


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Look at the bright side:
Only 53 days until we start getting more daylight every day.


----------



## drsaltzman (Oct 29, 2021)

Had to cull an eggplant and a tomato in the tent.
Just no room. They all love it in there too much.
Now I have one of each: chile, cucumber, tomato, eggplant.
A perfectly good eggplant headed to yard debris ...


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2021)

Not much going on. Have some fava beans on the side of the house where I had been growing corn. The bok choy is growing but really slowly. The beds are all covered in seedlings from carrots, mustard greens, beets, etc... that I had let go to seed. Ground cover is good though and I'm sure some of it will turn into something harvestable.

The fava beans got hammered by the rain.







Bok choy. Somethings nibbling on a couple of them. Going to spray them with some sesame oil which I'll also use as an ingredient when I cook it.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

I planted pepper and tomato seeds Wednesday night. Four kinds of tomato and six of pepper. The short term plan is lights for a couple three weeks after I cup them up, then into the hole in the ground until it's safe for them to go out in the spring.

The peppers at the river are still going, as is a couple of the tomatoes in the raised beds. Not a lot of fruiting going on though.


----------



## sunwestgenetics2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

Looking great!


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 22, 2021)

I can't tell, there is snow covering most dead things up.....my small
garden hemlock and holly with red berries contrasts well with that white stuff. Have to start a snowman thread......getting railed and building snow sculptures is a great fun for a kid like me........?..snow( at right temp) is a wonderful, easy medium to get creative with.


----------



## M.O. (Dec 18, 2021)

I got out in the garden as much as I could this year. Never enough time.


Some highlights from the year for you. 




Camomile I coaxed out of the environment. Blooms for weeks in the spring and again then to a lesser extent later summer. Bees and beneficials love it.


Taters! This is my favorite crop to date. Legit treasure hunt at the end.


Beastie. Spit bugs believe they’re called. 




Black cherry aphids with an army of guard ants. This I spent all summer at war with. I didn’t win. Next year it’s ON.


----------



## M.O. (Dec 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> So what's you're take? Is cannabis easier to grow indoor under lights than tomatoes?


I’ve done tomatoes inside under a 400 watts hid. The time frame is actually kind of similar so at the end you’ll have some nice but very expensive tomatoes haha. As long as you get an indeterminate though you can keep them flowering and producing. It’s still pricy. I did like the cherry style though. Those seemed better suited for producing in small square footage. You can really pick genetics that are more suited to indoor ‘greenhouse’ too though which is nice. Definitely stay away from ‘field’ varieties.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 18, 2021)

M.O. said:


> I got out in the garden as much as I could this year. Never enough time.
> 
> 
> Some highlights from the year for you.
> ...


Citric acid followed a few days later with neem or sesame oil will take care of aphids. The citric acid kills them on contact and the oil keeps them from coming back. The reason to wait between sprays is to prevent phototoxicity on the leaves.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2021)

All completely under a tarp now. I'm in zone 4. I'll be starting seeds in mid March. Last frost here is traditionally May 15 but June is safer...


----------



## M.O. (Dec 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Citric acid followed a few days later with neem or sesame oil will take care of aphids. The citric acid kills them on contact and the oil keeps them from coming back. The reason to wait between sprays is to prevent phototoxicity on the leaves.


Sounds good! I was picking off the infected leaves and using neem but will definitely pick up some citric acid and sesame oil. Thanks!
For the ants I used diatomaceous earth but it only slowed them down. Usually I don’t bother with ants and figure they are beneficial but this is nutty. I suspect they bring the aphids to the tree! They pretty fiercely defend and farm them. If I didn’t care about the cherries it’d be pretty fascinating lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2021)

Ants farm aphids to collect their honeydew secretions.


----------



## M.O. (Dec 18, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Ants farm aphids to collect their honeydew secretions.


And those same ants that never cared about you before will bite to defend them as you clean the tree. We had good times this year. The cherries are worth it though!

I have pear and apple too, oh and mulberry, but so far just the cherries give me troubles.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2021)

M.O. said:


> And those same ants that never cared about you before will bite to defend them as you clean the tree. We had good times this year. The cherries are worth it though!
> 
> I have pear and apple too, oh and mulberry, but so far just the cherries give me troubles.


I'm in marginal climate for cherries. Had two, they never really yielded then got a blight and died after 5 years. I should grow mulberry.


----------



## M.O. (Dec 23, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm in marginal climate for cherries. Had two, they never really yielded then got a blight and died after 5 years. I should grow mulberry.


They grow great up north here so I’m hoping to figure it out.

My ‘picture this’ app identifies the mulberry as White Mulberry (morus alba) and we at least used to be zone 5. Maybe in a zone 6+ bubble here. Sandy loamy soil. The mulberry grows like a weed and I have to chop it out in places. We have a couple big ones that really produce though. I honestly love them off the tree but I haven’t been able to make them last and like them at all. A lot of people hate them locally here and just think they make a mess. They park under them though. I’m like you know I have black walnut that really produce too and if I parked under that…. Come on people lol.

Sometimes they’ll get a white moth/caterpillar but since I started encouraging beneficials a few years ago they’ve been gone.


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 24, 2021)

@xtsho what is the mix for citric acid spray? I've got the granulated in the grow room and kitchen. 

Getting a little natural insulation with small amount of snow. Going to harvest the rest of the carrots and have some with dinner tonight. Took a peek at the garlic under the leaf mulch and the sprouts are about an inch or two high and have room to go before they break through. Hoping for another good crop this year. Planted 70 of the same variety as last year and traded for some elephant garlic and Russian red from a friend to try out. 

Going to throw some straw over the strawberry beds this weekend before we get too hard of a freeze. The cold weather so far should have done its thing. 

Going to put together my seed order and plan out what I'm growing next year. I may completely avoid tomatoes. I really don't have a good place to rotate them and last year was a terrible year for me with disease and pest. May just do a couple determinate in containers on the pool patio instead of in the main garden.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> @xtsho what is the mix for citric acid spray? I've got the granulated in the grow room and kitchen.
> 
> Getting a little natural insulation with small amount of snow. Going to harvest the rest of the carrots and have some with dinner tonight. Took a peek at the garlic under the leaf mulch and the sprouts are about an inch or two high and have room to go before they break through. Hoping for another good crop this year. Planted 70 of the same variety as last year and traded for some elephant garlic and Russian red from a friend to try out.
> 
> ...


Most measurements are 2.5-3 tsp per quart. However, I have received feedback from some that used it on cannabis and had some minor leaf damage. I've never had any issue with that concentration on any plant so It's best to do a sample spray and wait a day. I don't know why others would have an issue but I don't know exactly what they were doing.

There shouldn't be any issue with that concentration on outdoor vegetables.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

I had to move a tray of peppers outside due to space considerations. But they will be underground and under glass. (and I'll be rigging up a light in case we get any real cold) It's mostly hatch with a few Cali Wonder bells and fewer still cayenne.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

Speaking of getting an early start. . . . . . 

January 2022

5th – 7th
Extra good for peppers, tomatoes, peas and other vine crops. Fine for planting any aboveground crop where the climate permits.









Gardening by the Moon | Planting Calendar


This planting calendar helps you pick the best days for gardening tasks based a 200-year-old formula. Our readers swear by it! Learn more.




www.farmersalmanac.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> Speaking of getting an early start. . . . . .
> 
> January 2022
> 
> ...


Where climate permits. The only way I'm starting peppers on those days is indoors under lights.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Where climate permits. The only way I'm starting peppers on those days is indoors under lights.


I'm keeping mine inside under light a couple three weeks, then putting them underground with a little supplemental lighting. Several kinds of peppers and tomatoes didn't due well with the last planting, so I may replant in the same trays again tonight.

I was just talking to the wife about the two shower doors we got when we bought the river house. I could extend my current setup, or dig a new one closer to the house (and electricity). Right now everything is in coffee cups. As soon as I go to gallon pots, I'm going to have a lot less room.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 5, 2022)

I live in zone 4. Last February 1st I started all my tomatoes peppers eggplants even though it's not really ok to plant outside until June lol. I will never do that again. It was fun and I had one of my best gardens ever but wife would kill me. I was planting Tom's with actual fruit ripening and flowering eggplant in April.


----------



## buckaclark (Jan 5, 2022)

Cold frame start .This was within one day of our frost free date for planting outside May 16 zone 7.I have a glass top.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 13, 2022)

It was all going so well…


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 13, 2022)

It was 32degrees then we had a storm with winds like I’ve never seen, dumped about half a foot of hail, destroyed the garden, tree hit the house, bust one car and damaged another all in about 7 minutes!!!
Me and the mrs were only saying we were running out of space for new plants…


----------



## M.O. (Jan 17, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> It was 32degrees then we had a storm with winds like I’ve never seen, dumped about half a foot of hail, destroyed the garden, tree hit the house, bust one car and damaged another all in about 7 minutes!!!
> Me and the mrs were only saying we were running out of space for new plants…


Damn that is heart wrenching. You gotta have a super deep/strong heart to garden in my opinion. Weather and bugs can destroy it so fast. 

After that though you might be surprised at what survives. With our world changing I even get tomatoes that reseed themselves every year which I thought impossible for zone 5. 

I hope more survives than you’re thinking did. Your produce looks so good! You’re rebuild will be even better.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2022)

The seed racks are out with 2022 seeds.

I've got tons of seeds I stored from last year but all my stuff is open pollinated and I wanted to make sure I had the real deal with a few varieties. I want to grow some huge Walla Walla onions and not end up with some cross of a Red Torpedo or just plain yellow onion. That and the fact that I couldn't stop myself from spending 20 minutes looking at seeds. It would have been longer but the lady had seen all she needed to in the garden section. They didn't have any Mortgage Lifter seeds which is what I was hoping to find. The tomatoes were already cleaned out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 21, 2022)

This should come in a plain brown wrapper.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This should come in a plain brown wrapper.
> View attachment 5071557


Oh no! I forgot about the catalogs. They'll be showing up in droves.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 9, 2022)

Heheh


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)

I got the Territorial and Burpee catalogs this week. The Burpee went straight to the recycle bin. I'll grow Burpee but they have them at the store. I've been waiting on the Seeds of Italy catalog but got impatient and went to their website and downloaded the pdf version. Not that I'm going to buy anything but I like to look.


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 9, 2022)

Love my high mowing seeds catalog. Already ordered and received my order (minus the potatoes). 

Going to start onion seeds in the next day or two!


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm starting to get a few sprouts on the 2nd round of the tomatoes. Nothing yet from the peppers. I had to move tomatoes and peppers due to space issues. The early pepper sprouts I had put under glass mostly died. I have a light rigged up now. Running it for a couple of hours in the middle of the night for warmth.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm going to get some peas in tomorrow. I did some cleanup today. Also some IPM. Gotta get on the bugs and slugs early.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

i just started some peppers and tomatoes, the weather here has been off the last few years, used to be able to put stuff out by tax day every year and not worry about frost, now its the middle of may before you can really be sure, so i'm starting stuff incrementally, and i know these peppers will self pollinate if spring is late


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been digging a few holes in preparation for transplanting. I have 2 holes for peach trees, 14 for blueberry bushes and a dozen or so for citrus (with room for a few more). Space is limited, so I'm putting blueberries between existing blueberries. They spread all over anyway.


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 19, 2022)

The top shelf of my 2x4 tent rack is now home to onion flats, rosemary, chive, and basil. Last Saturday it was 60 degrees with a foot of snow on the ground. Then it snowed 8 inches Sunday into Monday. Another day in the 60s on Thursday and rain to start Friday means no more snow! It is 17 degrees right now, but no snow!

Can't get too far ahead of myself. I'm like the dog with spring fever. Going to wait a few more weeks before I really get going with seeds.

Anyone have a good cold frame design?


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The seed racks are out with 2022 seeds.
> 
> I've got tons of seeds I stored from last year but all my stuff is open pollinated and I wanted to make sure I had the real deal with a few varieties. I want to grow some huge Walla Walla onions and not end up with some cross of a Red Torpedo or just plain yellow onion. That and the fact that I couldn't stop myself from spending 20 minutes looking at seeds. It would have been longer but the lady had seen all she needed to in the garden section. They didn't have any Mortgage Lifter seeds which is what I was hoping to find. The tomatoes were already cleaned out.


Botanical Interests has a okay selection online. I had to get our Tomato seeds from there since we had the same issue at our local store as you did at yours. They were all out. Got buttloads of SunGold seeds from B.I., as those seem to be the wife & kids favorite. The hands/sets are incredibly loaded with fruit. Large 12" bowl of pickers just about everyday during July/Aug. Largest hand was about 46 tomatoes. Avg-26/36 tomatoes per hand.


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 27, 2022)

Anyone else grow onion from seed? Wondering about the length of light I should give them indoors. I started them under 18/6, but going to switch to 12/12. Since this variety of onions bulb set is triggered by day length, I want to keep them "in veg" until I plant in another month and half. Anyone know have experience? I've seen conflicting info online.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 27, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Anyone else grow onion from seed? Wondering about the length of light I should give them indoors. I started them under 18/6, but going to switch to 12/12. Since this variety of onions bulb set is triggered by day length, I want to keep them "in veg" until I plant in another month and half. Anyone know have experience? I've seen conflicting info online.View attachment 5093220


I just planted a tray of Walla Walla And Red Torpedo. 

I've done it in the past as well. I've never tried to grow them indoors though. I just start them inside and then transplant outside.


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just planted a tray of Walla Walla And Red Torpedo.
> 
> I've done it in the past as well. I've never tried to grow them indoors though. I just start them inside and then transplant outside.


Oh yeah, definitely not trying to grow then indoors, just starting them. 4 inches of snow on the ground and temps in the teens mean we are months away. 

Just wasn't sure if it is possible to trigger bulb set at this stage or if they need to reach a certain maturity before they can.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 27, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Oh yeah, definitely not trying to grow then indoors, just starting them. 4 inches of snow on the ground and temps in the teens mean we are months away.
> 
> Just wasn't sure if it is possible to trigger bulb set at this stage or if they need to reach a certain maturity before they can.


And again I get confused. I knew I shouldn't have put that Kief on my morning bowl. 

Onions can be tricky. Now you have me wondering if the reason most of my onions bolted last year was due to starting them inside and then transplanting them outside. I'm going to have to look into this further. I've never given it much thought.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

I've potted a few more peppers since this picture. (plus there is a few more at the riverhouse)



This is one of the better looking Pomelo. I've trimmed all of them. They were too tall.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Anyone else grow onion from seed? Wondering about the length of light I should give them indoors. I started them under 18/6, but going to switch to 12/12. Since this variety of onions bulb set is triggered by day length, I want to keep them "in veg" until I plant in another month and half. Anyone know have experience? I've seen conflicting info online.View attachment 5093220


Last year I started like 500 in a single tray. Lots of seeds per cell. Vegged under 18/6 t5 for 6 weeks. They stayed nice and small. Swished out each cell to separate and was able to plant out in nice neat rows and got a great crop. Did leeks the same way. Direct sowing works but you really need decent weather and water when they sprout.


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Last year I started like 500 in a single tray. Lots of seeds per cell. Vegged under 18/6 t5 for 6 weeks. They stayed nice and small. Swished out each cell to separate and was able to plant out in nice neat rows and got a great crop. Did leeks the same way. Direct sowing works but you really need decent weather and water when they sprout.


I had mixed success with my crop last year. Not bad by any stretch, but really inconsistent. I did 100 in each flat, with six 6-cell tray inserts. Last year I didn't do any cells and the roots were all grown into each other and likely damaged them trying to separate. 3 seeds in each cell (2 each towards the end) and I'll just plant them in 3 bunches to see how that goes.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Threw some potatoes growing eyes in the ground. Tossed some snow peas and spinach seeds in planters. Spring has begun here. Daffodils in bloom.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> . . . . . . .Spring has begun here. Daffodils in bloom.


I noticed a redbud tree in full bloom this morning. Also a sloe tree was getting started. You are right. Spring is here.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2022)

I have Hyacinths starting to bloom, the Dragon Lily has three tops coming up, some oregano has come out of dormancy and I've been cooking with it. The leaf buds on the Lilac are starting to break. Some overwintered bok choy is bolting as are some bunching onions. Some early flowers are good for attracting pollinators. 

I've started all the tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant from seed that I'll be growing. Also a bunch of flowers. Everything else like cucumbers, peas, beans, etc... will all be direct sowed. I was going to get some peas and beets in but held off due to the cold snap we had last week. I'll probably go out later today when we get a break in the rain and dig into my vermicomposting pile and add some of that black gold to a couple spots and plant some peas and beets. 

I noticed they had all the outdoor gardening tables setup at Fred Meyers. Damn supplies have sure shot up in price this year. Fortunately I don't really need much of anything. I save and reuse everything until it can no longer be used. Need to get some slug bait but other than that I'm ready to roll.


----------



## BlandMeow (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm envious of all the other climates that start the growing season months in advance of here in New England. Of course, I guess I could be in Canada...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 1, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> I'm envious of all the other climates that start the growing season months in advance of here in New England. Of course, I guess I could be in Canada...


Drop into OK from June to September. You won't believe the climate.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2022)

It's game time!

Beautiful day yesterday and today is nice and sunny as well. Got the yard mowed and started getting the garden going.







Planted some beets, turnips, and radishes. I spread about 4 inches of compost before planting. It's still cold at night but they'll sprout when they're ready. If not I'll replant as I have a ton of seed. I'll probably plant bush beans after and then a fall crop. I'm hoping to get 3 harvests from that space.







Got peas planted in 4 different locations. These beds are planted with peas and I'll plant beans after them. 








The bok choy I planted last fall a little too late and never really took off. There's a few mustard greens in there as well. I pulled most of it but left some that are flowering so I can collect seed. I replanted the empty space with more bok choy.







This bed has a bunch of stuff that overwintered. Lots of volunteer carrots. The radishes, lettuce, and beets were all planted last fall. I'm just going to till the radishes, beets, and lettuce into the soil and replant. They're going to go to seed anyway. I'll leave the carrots to do their thing.








I'm going to prep this bed today and plant more beets, turnips, lettuce, radishes, and other early crops. After those the tomatoes are going in. 







Over on the side of the house where I grow corn I've planted peas and the fava beans I planted last fall are starting to bloom. I'm going to start a couple buckets of JMS today to get plenty of microbes in the soil. The soil is already rich in that aspect and the added compost is teeming with stuff but it can't hurt to give it a little boost. 

Got my tomatoes and peppers started along with a bunch of flowers. I'm going to do a few six pack trays of marigolds as well along with some milkweed for the butterflies. I also have a tray of onion starts. Half walla walla sweet and the other half seed I collected last summer. We'll see what they turn out to be. I had red torpedo and walla walla growing last year. Maybe I'll get some interesting hybrid. 







I get really excited getting things going. I feel like a kid in a candy store.  

I can't wait for that first vine ripened tomato.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's game time!
> 
> Beautiful day yesterday and today is nice and sunny as well. Got the yard mowed and started getting the garden going.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I planted some carrots late last fall for laughs. Joke was on me. I dug up a lot of finger sized ones while prepping for planting. I long for that ripe tomato too...


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

@xtsho that is looking good. I've got a freeze coming Sunday. Today the forecast low went from 35'is to 28F. I guess I have about a dozen tomatoes outside and almost twice that many peppers (between both gardens). I have room under glass for the tomatoes, but I guess I'll have to put the peppers inside at the riverhouse. And there is fresh growth on the citrus trees I just transplanted. I guess I'll cover as many of them as possible.

I had to move the peppers to the shade. The sun touched them up pretty good. One or two tomatoes were effected a little too, but I've left them in the sun for now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2022)

I have been growing bibb Lettuce indoors and got a few brown edges on leaves. I think it's a calcium deficiency. I haven't fed them ever and they are in promix.


----------



## OrionTheHunter (Mar 9, 2022)

Didn’t know there was a veggie gardening forum here too-neat.

Put out in the raised beds my cabbage and broccoli seedlings that I started a few weeks ago-along with some beet and radish seeds. Have my pepper seedlings raring to go inside but obviously not warm enough yet.

In the meantime, going to drop cold this weekend so going to toss some frost cloth over the raised bed and hope nothing gets killed.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 9, 2022)

@xtsho , I put an  on your post because it's still friggin -10°C here. Your yard and garden look great!

Any zone 3b people here, or others, know when a good time to start peppers indoors is? Specifically Jalapeno's and Red Habanero's. I've read that they take between 10 - 21 days to pop typically so I'm thinking mid March. I'm in a May long weekend climate which has been closer to mid May lately as far as last frost is concerned.

Any recommendations from further North climate people is very welcome and appreciated.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho , I put an  on your post because it's still friggin -10°C here. Your yard and garden look great!
> 
> Any zone 3b people here, or others, know when a good time to start peppers indoors is? Specifically Jalapeno's and Red Habanero's. I've read that they take between 10 - 21 days to pop typically so I'm thinking mid March. I'm in a May long weekend climate which has been closer to mid May lately as far as last frost is concerned.
> 
> Any recommendations from further North climate people is very welcome and appreciated.


I covered everything last night because it got below freezing. The hummingbird feeders were frozen this morning and when I thawed them and took them back outside the hummers were zipping around waiting. I think this will be our last night of freezing temps this year. 

I don't know anything about planting schedules for your zone. Here in Portland it's zone 8b although some maps are showing it as 9a these days.


----------



## myke (Mar 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> [
> 
> Any recommendations from further North climate people is very welcome and appreciated.


Build a green house.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 10, 2022)

myke said:


> Build a green house.


Trust me, it crossed my mind a number of times over the years. Ended up being a shed due to specific conditions. AKA no room for all the shit I've got.


----------



## myke (Mar 10, 2022)

I have some windows in my heated garage. I just hang some leds and start things there. Around maylong I move them in and out pending how cold it is.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 10, 2022)

myke said:


> I have some windows in my heated garage. I just hang some leds and start things there. Around maylong I move them in and out pending how cold it is.


When do you start things? That's the question I have for the hot peppers. The tomato's I did from seed last year were started indoors as well but I think I started them beginning to mid April. Tomatoes were fine if not a bit small when I got them in the ground. That's why I'm thinking mid April this time. Just seeing when other people pop their seeds before polanting outdoors.


----------



## myke (Mar 10, 2022)

Last year I started my tomatoes now. They got stunted and grew to big before they could go outside. Peppers you could do now.


----------



## myke (Mar 10, 2022)

myke said:


> Last year I started my tomatoes now. They got stunted and grew to big before they could go outside. Peppers you could do now.


Just had a look im 3b but they changed it to 4a? Go global warming!


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

I planted another round of peppers and tomatoes. Did all the same ones from before, as well as two trays (five varieties per tray) of new stuff. Also planted a few trays of citrus. Oranges, pink grapefruit and regular grapefruit, plus some mystery citrus. I got the sandhill garden cut up, but we are in the middle of a stormy few days, and I'm worried about the seeds getting packed with heavy rain, so I haven't put any seeds directly into the ground yet. Tomorrow I will plant squash and cukes, etc, etc. I hope to plant in the garden, and some in trays. 

And if there is time, I'm going to plant flint corn at the riverhouse. I tilled up the bed today, but ran out of daylight. I saved about a dozen of the best ears and I'm not going to have any other corn down there. But I'm planting field corn and sweet corn on the sandhill. The new garden is behind the house where you can see everything in the backyard from the road, so I'm hoping the corn will give us some temporary privacy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho , I put an  on your post because it's still friggin -10°C here. Your yard and garden look great!
> 
> Any zone 3b people here, or others, know when a good time to start peppers indoors is? Specifically Jalapeno's and Red Habanero's. I've read that they take between 10 - 21 days to pop typically so I'm thinking mid March. I'm in a May long weekend climate which has been closer to mid May lately as far as last frost is concerned.
> 
> Any recommendations from further North climate people is very welcome and appreciated.


I am in zone 4a and I haven't started seeds yet but filling trays and getting lined up. I won't put much in until June. Cool night Temps and soil Temps just make everything slow and sulky. Better to grow big starts indoors and harden off slowly. Everything catches up by mid June.


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm dodging thunderstorms, but trying to get some planting done today. I will wait on squash in the ground, but put seeds in trays for acorn, butternut and spaghettis. Also did a tray of Armenian cukes.

Everything, including the citrus.


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

The forecast low for Sunday morning is 25F. I moved all the peppers and tomatoes inside at the riverhouse. I'll run out and put the ones here at the sandhill under glass the next break in the weather. (there is going to be 35 mph winds tomorrow, so I'm going ahead and moving them today)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

Just a guestimate as to zones. 4-5 here. I say around 4/20 there. I'm at day 11 here. Should be 12-16" by outdoor planting. 
I suggest a double walled low hoop or tube build. Almost 2 zone gain in temps. My 10'x20'x10.5' H does little for advance planting. Limit the Sq. Ft. and they rock for cheap. Also try planters. Most peppers go dormant and winter well indoors. My mammoth jalapeno is 2 years old and ready to go.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

A month or so back I lost over half of my citrus to cold. But I saw a few of the "dead" ones still had green stems, so I cut off the deadwood on them. Yesterday I noticed most of them has some new growth. 


There was also a few in cups that were somewhat alive, so I've put them in pots. I'll set the ones at the riverhouse inside for the next couple of days. I have a little room left under glass at the sandhill, so I will pack as many in there as possible. I'm going to cover the ones already planted with buckets and pots where I can.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 12, 2022)

All my start's came up except for the row of Gazania and only one came up. Fortunately I have a big one in a pot that overwintered and a couple that had died back in a planter on the patio and have some new shoots starting. I had assumed the flower would grow as an annual here but they made it through the winter. It's a warm weather perennial from South Africa.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> All my start's came up except for the row of Gazania and only one came up. Fortunately I have a big one in a pot that overwintered and a couple that had died back in a planter on the patio and have some new shoots starting. I had assumed the flower would grow as an annual here but they made it through the winter. It's a warm weather perennial from South Africa.


Where's the number one finger emoji. Afraid to go normal here. See how my roots feed me with my BS. 
Keep growing people.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where's the number one finger emoji. Afraid to go normal here. See how my roots feed me with my BS.
> Keep growing people.


I'm pushing the limits as far as planting. I'm on it as soon as the freezing temps are gone but I got caught and had to cover things for a couple nights. We're done with that now. And if however unlikely we get anymore freezing temperatures I have plastic to cover everything.

But yeah. I got stuff out early. We'll see how cool season these crops are. I've planted beets, turnips, radishes, and peas. Direct sown outdoors.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm pushing the limits as far as planting. I'm on it as soon as the freezing temps are gone but I got caught and had to cover things for a couple nights. We're done with that now. And if however unlikely we get anymore freezing temperatures I have plastic to cover everything.
> 
> But yeah. I got stuff out early. We'll see how cool season these crops are. I've planted beets, turnips, radishes, and peas. Direct sown outdoors.


I'm still trying to mow the lawn when it gets warm. I'm F-d after the covid and surgery. Was to be dead or bed ridden by now. I got wood to split and plants to favor. 

Best wishes.


----------



## OrionTheHunter (Mar 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho , I put an  on your post because it's still friggin -10°C here. Your yard and garden look great!
> 
> Any zone 3b people here, or others, know when a good time to start peppers indoors is? Specifically Jalapeno's and Red Habanero's. I've read that they take between 10 - 21 days to pop typically so I'm thinking mid March. I'm in a May long weekend climate which has been closer to mid May lately as far as last frost is concerned.
> 
> Any recommendations from further North climate people is very welcome and appreciated.


Mid to late March is probably a safe bet. In my experience peppers always take a little longer to pop up than I think, closer to 21 days in my experience. Good luck!


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2022)

OrionTheHunter said:


> . . . . . . . . In my experience peppers always take a little longer to pop up than I think, closer to 21 days in my experience. Good luck!


Hot peppers especially. My bells and mini sweets germ times are not too far behind the tomatoes. But the cayenne and habs are always so slow I just about add more seeds to the tray before they start popping.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Kicked everything out to what I call the “garden trailer”.


ATM my veggies are taking over the tent plus a few misc. plants. I have my led on 24/0 and I’m starting to pinch yellow flowers. Think I’ll set it to 18/6. I’m in CA and will be putting these outside in 3-4 weeks. These are all from seed from veggies bought from the store over the last few years. It’s sure satisfying eating what you have started from seed. 

I wonder how many people that grow cannabis also grow veggies. To me they go hand in hand.



Later Gators.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Got volunteers from last years breeding frenzy. They are in the spot the best plant was, so I will give them a go and see what happens. Cool crops have been seeded for a couple of weeks and are coming up and my warm crop seeds have been started. All black and purple tomatoes this year. I like the smokey background flavor more than the sweet or sharp ones. Repairing a tiller. Hopefully have it running soon. And then I plant the rest. 
I have some keeper duplicates that I will move out later when the light is right. Good luck everyone.


----------



## OrionTheHunter (Mar 21, 2022)

Just threw in some kale and bok choy-also started my potatoes. Anyone here done potatoes in just straw? I’ve had pretty good luck with it and my neighbor has some old straw bales they want gone so my yukon golds have a new home


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 21, 2022)

OrionTheHunter said:


> Just threw in some kale and bok choy-also started my potatoes. Anyone here done potatoes in just straw? I’ve had pretty good luck with it and my neighbor has some old straw bales they want gone so my yukon golds have a new home


I usually dig a trench, cover the dirt pile to add back later, and mix lots of straw in the pit. Not sure about the ecological soundness, but old tires will grow a mountain of taters. You just keep adding tires and dirt as the plants grow up. Then you tear down the tower and gather.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)

Peas, beets, turnips, and radishes that were all direct sown outside are coming up. Fertilized the blueberries and put some more pine mulch down around them. The peach tree is starting to bloom. It's raining today but it's supposed to be nice tomorrow so hopefully any pollinators around will come out and do their thing. 

I planted a tray of herbs and have dill, oregano, sage, Italian basil, Thai basil, and coriander all sprouting along with some marigolds and more zinnias.

Man your shovels! The growing has begun!


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

No pictures, but the other night when we got 6-8 inches of rain, I was dodging lightning, using a paint roller on a six foot handle to pull the little pots of pepper and tomato plants under the eve on the back deck. They were getting drowned. I had to duck into the house a few times the lightning was so close, but I got them all moved. (it was so bad I unplugged the TV's and stereos)

On a totally unrelated matter, had I ever told you guys my trail name is DA? That stands for dumb ass.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

Every time I cup up a sprout to go under the lights, I have to move something out. Last week I moved a tray full to make room for the tray on the right. I did pot three of them, but they were not quite ready to transplant. I might try potting them tonight.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

The last round of pepper and tomato planting I had pressed two trays from my spring crop back into action. Looks like one of the Russian Black Krems are not like the others.



With any luck, the sleepy ass blues boggle might not fall into the dreaded too early too late category.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2022)

Things were getting crowded in the 72 cell tray so I transplanted all I wanted from it. There was more stuff but I just put that out in the greenhouse. If it makes it it makes it. My 2x4 tent is full. Everything should green up shortly now that their not all crowded in tiny cells. 

I'm going to need my tent back for other stuff soon so I'm going to pull the bed away from the window in the spare bedroom and put them next to the window which is west facing and they'll get quite a bit of light hours. I'll hang a light above them to make sure they get enough. It was raining today so it was a good time to get the transplanting out of the way.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm skipping the cups from here on out. No room under the lights, so I'm going straight to pots (except for the few cups that had the right labels on them). I got everything but a few cayenne potted last night. 57 in pots, 7 in cups. (it looks like I will be able to give plants away this year)


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

These are the ones I "saved" from the thunderstorm the other night. I've decided to just plant the ones in cups where they are going to go. No need to put them in pots for a couple three weeks when they could be in the beds. My beds are filling up fast, so I'll put some in the regular garden at the sandhill.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> These are the ones I "saved" from the thunderstorm the other night. I've decided to just plant the ones in cups where they are going to go. No need to put them in pots for a couple three weeks when they could be in the beds. My beds are filling up fast, so I'll put some in the regular garden at the sandhill.
> 
> View attachment 5107143


I'm so happy to only be doing a few plants. Peppers : bell, serano, habenero and bannana. A few strawberry from seed. Love gardening and donating trays of plants to people. Not able this year. 

I hope all do well. And everyone appears to be off to a good start. 

P.S. I hope that isn't Thompson's water clean up, siliconized deck stain. SHIT pops on horizontal surfaces in a year. And it prevents recoat with the residual silicone. 

A good day to all as I await a wintery mix tonight. LOL.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . . P.S. I hope that isn't Thompson's water clean up, siliconized deck stain. SHIT pops on horizontal surfaces in a year. And it prevents recoat with the residual silicone. . . . . .


I don't know. It was on all the older decks when we bought the riverhouse. I'm changing them out, but the worse sections first.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 26, 2022)

Some of my first outdoor garden


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

I worked on the (very slightly) raised beds down at the riverhouse. I put 5 mini sweets and 3 Cali wonder bells in this bed.



Left to right, Homestead, San Marzano, Red Cherry tomato.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

First harvest of the season. 

A mess of greens.

Some collards, mustard, chard, beet, and kale. The overwintered kale is going to flower. I'm keeping some for the pollinators but i cut a bunch as well. The flowering tops are tender and delicious.

Very little bug damage and I tried not to take any that were. The piece the red arrow is pointing at was tossed after I took the picture. Greens are soaking in a bucket of water.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> First harvest of the season.
> 
> A mess of greens.
> 
> ...


This speaks to my inner Dixie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

A question for all. What are your thoughts on aerial application of BTK? City is asking for money to deal with our non existant Gypsy moth; now called Spongy Moth, problem. 
Regardless of the easily seen ulterior motives here. We have a severe lack of bees and other beneficial through vanity lawn care. I know a bit about as to BTK and BS variants. Honest term, BS. LOL. 

TY.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A question for all. What are your thoughts on aerial application of BTK? City is asking for money to deal with our non existant Gypsy moth; now called Spongy Moth, problem.
> Regardless of the easily seen ulterior motives here. We have a severe lack of bees and other beneficial through vanity lawn care. I know a bit about as to BTK and BS variants. Honest term, BS. LOL.
> 
> TY.


That stuff is bad. It kills ladybugs, butterflies, and other beneficials. They claim it doesn't harm bees but I don't believe it. I wouldn't want it sprayed over my property and I would never use it in my yard and garden.

"Little to no direct toxicity to non-target insects and other shelled invertebrates has been observed. Bt does not seem to hurt earthworms. However, the aizawai strain is highly toxic to honeybees. Other strains have minimal toxicity to honeybees."



http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/BTgen.pdf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That stuff is bad. It kills ladybugs, butterflies, and other beneficials. They claim it doesn't harm bees but I don't believe it. I wouldn't want it sprayed over my property and I would never use it in my yard and garden.
> 
> "Little to no direct toxicity to non-target insects and other shelled invertebrates has been observed. Bt does not seem to hurt earthworms. However, the aizawai strain is highly toxic to honeybees. Other strains have minimal toxicity to honeybees."
> 
> ...


TY. My understanding as well. I can't stop them. And I hope I don't make the news at the hearing. But charging $27 to all "Home property taxes" is about 1.5 million to spray around 2 sq miles. Or less than 1% of city. All because Consumers power had a fly by night tree service do line clearing almost 20 years ago. No treatment of exposed wounds. Entire neighborhoods are paying to remove the resulting disease. City is profiting protecting Consumers from the lawsuits filed. 

Damn. And thanks. I just like my garden organic. Good and bad guys. LOL.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Blastoff!


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 3, 2022)

Removed the mulch layer from the garlic, side dressed with kelp meal and some EWC.


The rest of the beds got hit with some lime, biolive dry amendment, and EWC. I still need to prep out one of the 2x30 beds with the Hügelkultur method but still have weeks before the weather will warm up with to plant in that bed. I'm just happy to be out working in the soil again!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Removed the mulch layer from the garlic, side dressed with kelp meal and some EWC.
> View attachment 5112620
> 
> The rest of the beds got hit with some lime, biolive dry amendment, and EWC. I still need to prep out one of the 2x30 beds with the Hügelkultur method but still have weeks before the weather will warm up with to plant in that bed. I'm just happy to be out working in the soil again!
> ...


Another 3" of snow here tomorrow. Almost time. 

Nice grow. Enjoy.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

I moved about a dozen cups with small plants outside, and cupped up a like amount of sprouts to go inside under the lights. I put the rest of the sprouts in small pots. Peppers and tomatoes.



I lost a few of the last sprouts, but what the sun didn't kill the first couple of three days seems to be doing better. I did up pot two tomatoes that the wind had blown over, but most of these will go right from the cup to their finial destination.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

Day before yesterday I transplanted Jalapenos into where the cukes were last year. I took down the posts and fencing so I could disc it. Briars are going crazy where I have the sunk swimming pools. (in hindsight, I wouldn't have grown in the pools if I had known how hard it was going to be to keep them clean)



Yesterday I transplanted spaghettis squash and Arminian cukes into the new garden behind the house. (in the edge of where the longleaf's were) I got involved in taking cat pictures and didn't actually get a picture of them in the ground. The acorn and butternut only have a couple of sprouts between them. Might have to replant those.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

Whisper is my new garden cat. She is a chip off the block of my last garden cat, Hell Bitch. She puts her front feet in the hole as I'm transplanting each plant. She did the same thing when I was planting the pine trees.


----------



## myke (Apr 4, 2022)

My tomato seeds are one week,about an inch tall.Is it time to remove dome and add light?

Just a T5 right now,can I jump to say a 50w 6500k led?

thanks.


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 6, 2022)

myke said:


> My tomato seeds are one week,about an inch tall.Is it time to remove dome and add light?
> 
> Just a T5 right now,can I jump to say a 50w 6500k led?
> 
> thanks.


Yup, treat it just like you would your ganja seedlings. At this stage, with a few exceptions a plant is a plant and I treat them all the same.


----------



## myke (Apr 6, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Yup, treat it just like you would your ganja seedlings. At this stage, with a few exceptions a plant is a plant and I treat them all the same.


Thanks,


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2022)

We had just over an inch of rain yesterday. But it came in about half an hour, with high winds. All the young plants that I had just put outside were pretty beat down. I propped them up the best I could, and are hoping the sun will straighten then up.


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had just over an inch of rain yesterday. But it came in about half an hour, with high winds. All the young plants that I had just put outside were pretty beat down. I propped them up the best I could, and are hoping the sun will straighten then up.


That's always rough. Hopefully you've got some fighters!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had just over an inch of rain yesterday. But it came in about half an hour, with high winds. All the young plants that I had just put outside were pretty beat down. I propped them up the best I could, and are hoping the sun will straighten then up.


Rain and wind here too. It was fun bringing most of my plants in yesterday! 
Don't mind the ghetto walls lol it's just the plant room


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 6, 2022)

@MICHI-CAN are you positive you cant opt out ? Sometimes all it takes is a registered hive. My state has options 





How to Request an Exclusion or Opt out from Wide Area Pesticide Applications


Exclusion requests may be submitted at any time during the year and will go into effect 14 days from the date the request is made. All requests will expire December 31st in the calendar year in which they are received.




www.mass.gov


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 6, 2022)

Gypsy moths could possibly be denied here under threat to agriculture though I suppose


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 6, 2022)

The earth gave me these today. Thanks. I helped out. Cut down a hackberry tree two years ago. Most of these popped up along those root lines.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

Today and tomorrow are good above ground planting days. In the new sandhill garden I planted 3 rows of sweet corn, 3 rows of my crossed flint/sweet corn, 3 rows of blue lake green beans. Also Charleston Grey, Crimson Sweet and some saved seed yellow meat melons. And acorn and butternut squash.

Tomorrow I'm going to plant some of the flint corn down at the riverhouse. I picked out a dozen of the best ears, and I'm putting only those down there so it won't get crossed up. 

I found more saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno, so I'm going to plant some of them too. I bought two MP plants at Walmart today. Four bucks each, so I really want those seeds to pop. Also need to plant okra at the sandhill garden. I'm sure there is more that I'm not thinking of now.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

I got everything planted but the flint indian corn. After getting all my plots ready, I could not find the seeds. I was 100% sure they were at the riverhouse. But I looked through my 2 trash bags of seeds in the freezer here on the sandhill, and all the odd places where I might have laid them down. This morning I was doing a little pre cleaning lady cleaning, and guess what I found on the dining table. My flint seeds. Good above ground days coming up this weekend, so I'll plant them then.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

Last year Sister brought us a couple three gallons of grapes from her old man's place in the south end of the county. We used most of them, but there were a few that got too old. I put them in the freezer to save for planting. I washed them, removed the peels, and got them planted in a tray and pot. Almost all the grapes vines I transplanted at the sandhill look like they are going to live, but if there are any weak looking ones, I'll have plenty to replace them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

Still waiting to get outside here. Snow 2 days ago and going to lows in the 30's again.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

First fruit on the tomatoes. I saw them a few days ago. Just got a picture this morning.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Still waiting to get outside here. Snow 2 days ago and going to lows in the 30's again.
> 
> View attachment 5116575View attachment 5116576View attachment 5116577


I'm way behind on my peppers this year. Last year I started some around Christmas and they took off when I put them out. I've got several outside already, but they are not taking off. We are still having lows in the low 40's. Our TV weather guy says each cold front from here on out will stall out a little more north as we get deeper into spring. Hope he is right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm way behind on my peppers this year. Last year I started some around Christmas and they took off when I put them out. I've got several outside already, but they are not taking off. We are still having lows in the low 40's. Our TV weather guy says each cold front from here on out will stall out a little more north as we get deeper into spring. Hope he is right.


I'm okay on my start. A bit before I get outside. And I now over winter anything I like. Restricted to pots. But huge yields if you harvest as offered. 

How is @xtsho doing? I hear an inch of snow overnight there. It is headed here. GRRRRRRR!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm okay on my start. A bit before I get outside. And I now over winter anything I like. Restricted to pots. But huge yields if you harvest as offered.
> 
> How is @xtsho doing? I hear an inch of snow overnight there. It is headed here. GRRRRRRR!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5116615


Sorry man. I cringed for you when I heard the forecast last week.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sorry man. I cringed for you when I heard the forecast last week.


Well it's coming your way. So you better start cringing for yourself.  

I'm not worried about any plants in the garden. The beets, carrots, turnips, peas, etc... will all be fine once the snow melts. All my warm weather starts are inside under lights. The added snowpack in the mountains is needed. I can replant everything. The needed precipitation in the region is more important than a few plants of mine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well it's coming your way. So you better start cringing for yourself.
> 
> I'm not worried about any plants in the garden. The beets, carrots, turnips, peas, etc... will all be fine once the snow melts. All my warm weather starts are inside under lights. The added snowpack in the mountains is needed. I can replant everything. The needed precipitation in the region is more important than a few plants of mine.


Nothing but chives, lillies, peonies and Iris outside here. 

My hummingbird feeder has frozen solid a half dozen times over the last week and a half. I'm still inside. Great sun angle through my Eastern slider and Western picture window until end of the month. Spring is about 18 days late the last 4 years here. Go figure.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nothing but chives, lillies, peonies and Iris outside here.
> 
> My hummingbird feeder has frozen solid a half dozen times over the last week and a half. I'm still inside. Great sun angle through my Eastern slider and Western picture window until end of the month. Spring is about 18 days late the last 4 years here. Go figure.


Thanks for reminding me about the humming bird feeders. Just went out and cleaned the snow off of a couple. 

This sure is a change from last weeks 78°F day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Thanks for reminding me about the humming bird feeders. Just went out and cleaned the snow off of a couple.
> 
> This sure is a change from last weeks 78°F day.


I hear you. We hit 66-72 for 4 days. Then snow. Still wonder how robins ate. They are still here. Yellow bellied sap suckers showed up a couple days before the return to winter. Hummers follow them. They feed from the tree sap the wood peckers tap or expose until flowers open. I hung my feeders just in case.


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 13, 2022)

nothing fancy on the peppers here ,bell,hot cherry, and jalapeños


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

I brought some of the bigger tomato and pepper plants from the riverhouse. Going to plant a few here, give a few to Sam our new small engine guy, and take a few to my work people.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 14, 2022)

The Peruvian pink peppercorn tree has fruited for the first time. They apparently fruit after 4 years, I’d say this tree is roughly 5/6 years old going by the size it was when I planted it.

Not related to the actual peppercorn but it’s the pale pink/reddish one that is sold in the mixed peppercorns you buy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2022)

An indoor hibiscus popped !


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

I got the three small plots at the riverhouse planted with flint corn yesterday. I have a row and a half planted the last moon cycle that's about six inches tall.

At the new sandhill garden I planted three rows of squash and transplanted four homestead tomatoes from cups. Straight neck yellow, unknown and zukes. In sprout news, the crossed up flint is coming up real good (they are too thick). As are the green beans. The melons, squash and okra all have a sprout here and there. Our rain didn't amount to much, so I soaked the rows where I could reach with the hose.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .In sprout news, the crossed up flint is coming up real good (they are too thick). As are the green beans. . . . . . . .


I had to go back out to finish the watering. so. . . .


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

Last night after supper we got two inches of rain in less than an hour. I'm glad I don't have a couple three hundred acres to worry about.



There was some worse, but they were completely covered, so not great for pictures. I used the push plow, hoes and potato rake to free up the little corn plants.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

The green beans were not as bad. And they are still coming up, so they should be fine after plowing.


Two of the three rows of okra are OK. The other one is really sanded. I'll wait two week and plant the skips if they don't come up.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

I ignored the lightning way past the safe zone, but rain chased me before I had worked the whole garden. Hope tonight's thunderstorms are milder than last night's. I don't want to turn around and do it all over again.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

I transplanted three tomatoes and 6 peppers this morning. Two San Marzano, one cherry, four cayenne, one hab and one hatch.



Fruit on mini sweet. (I saw some on plants I gave away yesterday too)


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Nothing amazing but things are growing slowly. We've had below average temps for awhile so that's been a factor. A few more days and the temps are going to rise. Precipitation for the next few days but it's supposed to be nice this weekend. It's still April so I'm probably just being impatient.

My indoor tomato starts are getting pretty tall. I probably should have waited a month before I started them but I do the same thing every year and start early because I can't stop myself.







Getting a head start on the Thai basil by sprouting some store bought. As long as you keep the flowers pinched off it keeps growing.







The Yukon Gold potatoes are coming up. They'll be a nice treat. Potatoes are cheap and take up a bunch of space for a long time so I don't devote much to them. I have some reds I'm going to grow in bags as well. There are also some volunteers coming up from last year so I'll leave them be and see what I get.







Decided to do a little landscaping around the greenhouse since I'm not going to move it until the end of this summer. I'm putting in an outdoor kitchen where it's currently at. I have to relocate a current shed in order to move it to the location it's going to and I have too many summer projects to do it now. I'll be replacing the cover with new plastic as well.


----------



## myke (Apr 21, 2022)

Living through your gardens here. Had 12" of wet snow fall a couple days ago.Forecast is for 3-4 more days of cold ,around 32F. Friggen winter.


----------



## myke (Apr 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Nothing amazing but things are growing slowly. We've had below average temps for awhile so that's been a factor. A few more days and the temps are going to rise. Precipitation for the next few days but it's supposed to be nice this weekend. It's still April so I'm probably just being impatient.
> 
> My indoor tomato starts are getting pretty tall. I probably should have waited a month before I started them but I do the same thing every year and start early because I can't stop myself.
> 
> ...


Built an outdoor kitchen in 2015,best thing Ive ever built.Great spot for parties family events.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)

myke said:


> Living through your gardens here. Had 12" of wet snow fall a couple days ago.Forecast is for 3-4 more days of cold ,around 32F. Friggen winter.


Your day will come.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Apr 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> My indoor tomato starts are getting pretty tall. I probably should have waited a month before I started them but I do the same thing every year and start early because I can't stop myself.


Saaaaaame, every year. Next year I'm going to put a note on the seed box: "Do not open until March!" Even then it might be a bit early for the tomatoes...


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

I transplanted five tomato and six pepper plants this morning. Three beef steak, two Russian black Krem. . .



. . . . two mini sweets (the outside ones on the row with three) . . . . . .



two hatch and three cayenne. (row to the right. I will do one more row when the Mammoth Jalapeno get ready)


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

Hatch is jumping the start. Lots of peppers on the mini sweets too. Nothing turning red yet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> Hatch is jumping the start. Lots of peppers on the mini sweets too. Nothing turning red yet.
> 
> View attachment 5124353


Dry me a hatch. We will hanker somethin. No real seeds around here. And we ate the only real fresh we got. 
Damn Florida sand and sun. Too be able to grow year round. 

I got rainbow carrots, radishes. broccoli, mixed lettuce and my heirloom sunflowers planted with my one still working hand. 

Seeing carry over tomatoes and sunflowers popping up. Wonder what surprises nature has for me this year. Spring is a present every day.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dry me a hatch. We will hanker somethin. No real seeds around here. And we ate the only real fresh we got. . . . . . .


Sister went to Hatch New Mexico on vacation. Dude told her they only sold seeds in pounds, so she bought a pound of hatch seed. She gave me about 1/4 of them. I can send you as many seeds as you need.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 26, 2022)

I am putting these out today. Black cherry, black beauty, and cherokee purple. Not a red one on site this year.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5124589
> I am putting these out today. Black cherry, black beauty, and cherokee purple. Not a red one on site this year.


And I thought I did too many.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 26, 2022)

About 3x the usual for me. I have moved the sprawling vine plants to other locations. Just a pepper and tomato jungle now.
Embracing cruciferous plants this year too. Cabbage, brussells sprouts, brocolli.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)

Got some interesting radish hybrids.  The early scarlet globe and white icicle on the left cross pollinated. If I had the desire I'd isolate and refine my own radish variety. For now I'll just let them keep doing their thing with open pollination. Although the two on the right seem to be displaying hybrid vigor with their size and look promising. 

I might just get some Daikon radish seeds and play around. I want some decent sized radishes if I'm going to spend the time with it. Something I can pickle, use for kimchi, and call my own.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 30, 2022)

Finally got all my seeds and plants in the ground! I had an opportunity to till and plant a garden on an old dairy farm. Can't grow anything out in the woods with the lack of consistent sun. 
I think I got a little excited, I tilled up a perimeter of 75' x 50'. Inside that, I tilled up 6 rows 75' long, tilled up one 75' row on the outside for okra, then tilled up an 8x16 patch for corn. 
I spent almost 6 hours just planting seeds. I got a few plants from local garden centers of things I forgot to get seeds of. Bought 3 squash plants, 5 strawberry plants, 5 cherry tomato plants, 2 Bradley tomato plants, 8 green bell pepper plants, about 100 onion sets, garlic, red potatoes, and Yukon golds.
For seeds, planted sweet corn, Okra, Zucchini, green beans, black beans, kidney beans, cattle beans, Cherokee Purple and Better Boy Tomatoes, orange and red bell peppers, small sweet peppers, pepperocini, emerald fire jalapeno, carrots, beets, 2 types of cucumbers, spinach, broccoli, romaine, watermelon, and planted some onion seeds so I can have a couple harvests of onions. 
The soil is pretty good out on the farm, had horses and cows in there for a few years. I tilled everything up once, spread a bunch of compost, humus, manure, and ewc's, then about 25 lbs of Dr Earth dry ammendments, then tilled all that in. Fingers crossed for a bountiful harvest


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 30, 2022)

Anybody using sprinklers to water their gardens? A buddy of mine has a nice sprinkler on a tripod that he loves, thinking about picking up something similar. This Aqua Joe 360* Sprinkler is on sale at Home Depot for $29.99


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 2, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Anybody using sprinklers to water their gardens? A buddy of mine has a nice sprinkler on a tripod that he loves, thinking about picking up something similar. This Aqua Joe 360* Sprinkler is on sale at Home Depot for $29.99


I use an old waving back and forth one. Putting it high to spread it better. I use timers to automate. I still water by hand to add my swamp water. I mulch with cardboard and I cover it with straw. The cardboard holds a lot of water and it adds carbon to the soil.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

I had the little army worms on my tomatoes. I saw them a couple three days ago, but forgot to spray on my camp night, so I went down tonight and got it done. Did all the peppers and tomatoes at both gardens.

No peppers or tomatoes showing red yet.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

Today, tomorrow and Friday are good above ground days. I planted the skips in the crossed flint/sweet corn and Okra.


Also planted 3 rows of sweet corn.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

Won't be long now.



The first bell to fruit.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> Today, tomorrow and Friday are good above ground days. I planted the skips in the crossed flint/sweet corn and Okra.
> View attachment 5128609
> 
> Also planted 3 rows of sweet corn.
> ...


What varieties sweet corn are you growing? Back in my heyday of gardening we grew old reliable Silver Queen and some newer ones Ambrosia and Avalon. Not really enough to make them worthwhile and they took up some valuable tomato room, but man was that some good corn.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> What varieties sweet corn are you growing? Back in my heyday of gardening we grew old reliable Silver Queen and some newer ones Ambrosia and Avalon. Not really enough to make them worthwhile and they took up some valuable tomato room, but man was that some good corn.


I'm growing Silver Queen for now. I buy seeds a pound at a time, and with my little gardens, that lasts several years.

The crossed flint/sweet corn was from beds at the riverhouse. I had one sweet corn plant in a raised bed, and I thought the sexual maturity times were staggered enough not to mess me up. But that one plant messed me up big time. I picked out about a dozen ears that looked to be all flint, and segregated those. (I do have a couple dozen of the original seeds I didn't plant. I may have to backtrack and use them if these don't do right for me) But the mixed seeds look more like sweet corn than flint, and I have a couple gallons of them. I'm going to grow them and see if they will work for parched corn.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

I laid off rows for green beans yesterday, only to discover I am out of seeds. I was at the Co-op a couple of three weeks ago, and didn't realize I needed more. The 12th and 13th are the next good above ground days. I just have to remember to buy seeds. . . . .


----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I laid off rows for green beans yesterday, only to discover I am out of seeds. I was at the Co-op a couple of three weeks ago, and didn't realize I needed more. The 12th and 13th are the next good above ground days. I just have to remember to buy seeds. . . . .


I wish I had that problem. My problem isn't a lack of seeds but a lack of space.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I wish I had that problem. My problem isn't a lack of seeds but a lack of space.


There were 21 acres of longleaf pines behind the house, but the block recovery grant only paid us for 19. I figure I can carve out an acre or two of garden without them noticing. And if they do bitch, I can always plant trees there in the coming years.


----------



## myke (May 7, 2022)

Finally got my potatoes in the ground,forecast the next few days isnt great but can get some yard work done.Might even put shorts on.


----------



## myke (May 7, 2022)

Digging in my 15g tomato pots from last yr,not much break down happening.Stem and roots still intact.

Thinking just gonna switch to salt food,had blossom end rot last yr doing organic even with domo lime.

Do i need to flip these over and chop it up or can i just till from above a bit? I think using salts will be easier.This is for my romas,manitobas larger varieties.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

myke said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Do i need to flip these over and chop it up or can i just till from above a bit? . . . . .


I pull the stalks and toss them on the compost pile. Then mix in new soil and till it up. I call my weed soil mix Adult Tomato, but for actual tomato plants I do 1/3 Adult Tomato, 1/3 mushroom compost and 1/3 old soil mix. Mushroom compost is not organic, but most everything else in the mix is.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

I transplanted two Russian Black Krems, a Rio Grande and a Yellow Brandywine (in the daylight). 



Then two mini sweet and a cali wonder bell (after dark)


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)

It's been a cool spring with lots of rain. The daytime temps have been well below average and because of that things have been growing slowly. I had most of my earliest planted peas just rot in the ground. The radishes I planted grew slow and small. The beets are just inching along but have started to pick up some steam. The turnips are doing good as is some of the red leaf lettuce. 

Like always I started tomatoes too early and now have a bunch of tall plants in nursery pots with some developing flowers. Same thing with my peppers. Fortunately they're big enough to go outside in the greenhouse as I was running out of room for them indoors. 

Looks like we have another week of cool temps and rain then a drying pattern and warmer temperatures. It's only supposed to get to 51°F today but by next Saturday we're supposed to be into the upper 60s/70s with the overnight temps jumping up as well. I think we got down to 39°F last night. This spring has been well below average with temps.

The blueberries are loaded though. The peach tree also seems to have set quite a bit of fruit as we had a sunny warm spell right at the peak of bloom and the pollinators were out. The pear tree looks like a bust this year. I don't know why but it only had a few blooms and it doesn't look like any fruit set.


----------



## myke (May 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> I pull the stalks and toss them on the compost pile. Then mix in new soil and till it up. I call my weed soil mix Adult Tomato, but for actual tomato plants I do 1/3 Adult Tomato, 1/3 mushroom compost and 1/3 old soil mix. Mushroom compost is not organic, but most everything else in the mix is.


Thx. These pots are just too heavy and are elevated on a stand about 4’ of the ground. I just tilled from the top. Now if the weather would get warm.


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2022)

First sign of color.


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2022)

I transplanted 9 cayenne, 1 hatch and 1 mini sweet this morning.


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2022)

From the not long now list.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

I am putting together a blumat deck garden. Very easy to set up running.off a pressure reducer on an outdoor spigot. I need longer 3mm drip lines so I can hide the supply line under the deck. If they thrive I will consider adding more pots.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2022)

Corn is up but so is all the damn seed contamination . Just finished running the sprinklers for an hour to wet the bean seeds.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Corn is up but so is all the damn seed contamination . Just finished running the sprinklers for an hour to wet the bean seeds.


Looking good. I'm having pump issues at the riverhouse, but have a little flow because it's artesian. I spent a couple three hours down there tonight moving hoses every five to ten minutes.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)

I transplanted 3 Yellow Brandywine, 2 Cherokee Purple, 1 Rio Grande, 1 Russian Black Krem and 1 Black Cherry.



Tomato patch in the new sandhill garden.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)

Today I came to the sad realization that I am a red supremist. Without even thinking about it, I put all the Russian Black Krems and Black Cherry on the back row.


----------



## Bareback (May 11, 2022)

injinji said:


> Looking good. I'm having pump issues at the riverhouse, but have a little flow because it's artesian. I spent a couple three hours down there tonight moving hoses every five to ten minutes.


I put a new sprinkler pump in last year, I don’t remember the brand right now but I’m happy with it so for.


----------



## injinji (May 11, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I put a new sprinkler pump in last year, I don’t remember the brand right now but I’m happy with it so for.


I had to replace the float thing in the tank right after we bought the house. But a couple weeks ago when I had walked down there at night, I heard the pump come on 3 or 4 times in fifteen minutes. I looked at in the daylight and there is a small leak from the threads on the output. My fear is when I cut it, take it off, put on new tape and tighten it up, it won't be pointing the same way. It has enough room for one more coupling. . . . . .

I still have water outside with the pump turned off.

My pc is wonky and not wanting to let me post, so I'll just edit this one. 

Today's transplants are 1 Cherokee Purple, 1 Rio Grande and 2 Black Cherry.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 12, 2022)

I planted three rows of green beans, transplanted a San Marzano and hoed until it was too dark.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> I planted three rows of green beans, transplanted a San Marzano and hoed until it was too dark.
> 
> View attachment 5132627


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 14, 2022)

The mighty feijoa aka the pineapple guava.

Pretty pricey at $2 a go, so much so one fell into my pocket for a sample.
Needless to say a $2 feijoa tastes like shit from this market!
I’ll stick with mine from the garden.
That would be $80 worth in the colander.

Highly suggest planting these if you can.


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> I planted three rows of green beans, transplanted a San Marzano and hoed until it was too dark.
> 
> View attachment 5132627


I’m trying to get the green beans in today and okra too , but it might tomorrow. I’ve been running the rototiller for 6 hrs straight and I’m wiped out.


----------



## oodawg (May 16, 2022)

First year with the greenhouse. Container garden this year. Will be adding raised beds in the coming years. Going for a cantelope arch. San marazanos, Romas, Ghost, Reaper, Habenero, Lumbre Green Chile, NM Big Jim, poblano, Jalapeno, Okra, MaryJane. Just popped some peas for the arch too.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

Folks ask me, why do you call your place the sandhill. . . . . . . . 

On a totally unrelated subject, I saw the first few spaghettis squash today.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

I picked these almost a week ago. The wife cooked the bell with sausage and potatoes, and I ate the rest. I have bigger tomatoes turning now, but it sure is good to eat tomatoes that taste like tomatoes.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> ..sure is good to eat tomatoes that taste like tomatoes.


No kiddin', can't wait for that first BLT of the season!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Folks ask me, why do you call your place the sandhill. . . . . . . .
> 
> On a totally unrelated subject, I saw the first few spaghettis squash today.
> 
> View attachment 5135097


I have to buy calci/sand of that grade here.LOL.

Wasn't growing a garden this year. Well that is quickly going astray. My "few" plants for this year. Was supposed to be couple peppers and a sill box of strawberries.

Carrots, radish, broccoli, sunflower and milkweed in my mini mess. Sunflowers and a few radishes in the un touched bed, carryovers. 10 assorted peppers and 8 cucumbers in cages. And stuff still in starter pots.

Need to figure out where to hand extras off.

Hope all are happily growing.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

First fruit on what I thought was the row of zukes. Oh well.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

I haven't seen any normal honey bees so far. Lots of these little bees working the Armenian cucumbers though.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

I side dressed and hoed all the viney stuff today.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 19, 2022)

oodawg said:


> First year with the greenhouse. Container garden this year. Will be adding raised beds in the coming years. Going for a cantelope arch. San marazanos, Romas, Ghost, Reaper, Habenero, Lumbre Green Chile, NM Big Jim, poblano, Jalapeno, Okra, MaryJane. Just popped some peas for the arch too.
> View attachment 5134331View attachment 5134332


Love it ! That's just what I need to too. Looks like you have plenty of space ! Great job.


----------



## oodawg (May 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Love it ! That's just what I need to too. Looks like you have plenty of space ! Great job.


Been struggling the last few years trying to get a garden started between the wind, the rabbits, grasshoppers and other critters. Greenhouse proving to be a game changer already, looking forward to hopefully my first good harvest in the desert.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 19, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Been struggling the last few years trying to get a garden started between the wind, the rabbits, grasshoppers and other critters. Greenhouse proving to be a game changer already, looking forward to hopefully my first good harvest in the desert.


That's gotta help a lot .......bet that wind blows like crazy over those large flat open spaces. I love how those stark , far-reaching open plains make me feel , there's a wonderment about it , something intangible. I'm sure your new grow will be awesome . I'll be looking for it !


----------



## Krit (May 19, 2022)

Got some Asian greens and kale in the corner with Amy sugar tomato and a red aji pepper.
Some french heirloom snap peas, and soybeans that the bugs love to eat. Japanese cucumber starting to grow, next to some more tomatoes. (purple Russian grape and plum)
Lastly, English peas.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

Krit said:


> . . . . . . . and soybeans that the bugs love to eat. , , , , , , ,


Did you do anything special to your soybean seeds to get them to sprout? I grew some a few years back and did not get a good stand.


----------



## Krit (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Did you do anything special to your soybean seeds to get them to sprout? I grew some a few years back and did not get a good stand.


Not really. Soaked, and sprouted in a napkin, put under LEDs till the had 2 sets of real leaves, then outside straight in the ground. 
Next day 2 we're dead and other 2 we're almost dead. Sprayed them with soapy water, BTS, but they still keep getting eaten. Aphids, beetles and grasshoppers, everything seems to love to eat them.
I'm hoping to get some edamame from the two that are somewhat good.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

Krit said:


> Not really. Soaked, and sprouted in a napkin, put under LEDs till the had 2 sets of real leaves, then outside straight in the ground.
> Next day 2 we're dead and other 2 we're almost dead. Sprayed them with soapy water, BTS, but they still keep getting eaten. Aphids, beetles and grasshoppers, everything seems to love to eat them.
> I'm hoping to get some edamame from the two that are somewhat good.


Thanks. I planted right in the ground. Had a dozen plants when I should have had 75 or more. Later my BIL told me that farmers put some kind of enzyme or something on the seeds. He said it was a powder and they poured a soda on a bushel of seeds to make them sticky, then sprinkled the powder on them. I spend a lot on on edamame and would love to be able to grow my own.


----------



## Krit (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Thanks. I planted right in the ground. Had a dozen plants when I should have had 75 or more. Later my BIL told me that farmers put some kind of enzyme or something on the seeds. He said it was a powder and they poured a soda on a bushel of seeds to make them sticky, then sprinkled the powder on them. I spend a lot on on edamame and would love to be able to grow my own.


Don't know about the enzyme, but I do remember something about industrial farmed soybeans being treated with something. I got my seeds from Baker Creek, supposed to be real good for eating.
Went to check on the plants because we are going through a heatwave right now and noticed the worst looking plant has a soybean.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 19, 2022)

Krit said:


> Got some Asian greens and kale in the corner with Amy sugar tomato and a red aji pepper.
> Some french heirloom snap peas, and soybeans that the bugs love to eat. Japanese cucumber starting to grow, next to some more tomatoes. (purple Russian grape and plum)
> Lastly, English peas.
> View attachment 5135905View attachment 5135906View attachment 5135907View attachment 5135908View attachment 5135909


Ya just can't beat digging in the dirt ! Love your setups , very nice.........ya just made me hungry !


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2022)

Everything I planted last weekend is up and going ( green beans, okra, purple hull pinkeye). I watered twice and it’s supposed to rain tonight and for the next few days so I’m waiting on that to end and then the tomatoes go in ( that was going to happen today but I wait for the storm to pass ).


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2022)

Yesterday I transplanted 6 San Marzano and 2 Yellow Brandywine in what used to be the subterranean seedling solar atrium. I filled most of the hole with dirt, then topped it off with soil mix from three kiddie pools.



Today I did 4 Cayenne and 2 mini sweets.


----------



## Krit (May 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yesterday I transplanted 6 San Marzano and 2 Yellow Brandywine in what used to be the subterranean seedling solar atrium. I filled most of the hole with dirt, then topped it off with soil mix from three kiddie pools.
> 
> View attachment 5137269
> 
> ...


How do your peppers grow?
I think it's may be the clay soil, but I put them in full sun and they always grow slow and need nutes.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2022)

Krit said:


> How do your peppers grow?
> I think it's may be the clay soil, but I put them in full sun and they always grow slow and need nutes.


When the timing is right, my peppers do pretty good. I have real sandy soil, and have to add soil mix to the holes when I transplant. I put about a gallon of soil mix under the plants and half a gallon around them. But keep in mind that it has to heat up before they take off, and all the super hots are slow as fuck. 

This Hab is the same age as the Hatch.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

Today I transplanted 1 Cherokee Purple, 1 Beef Steak and 5 San Marzano.

Pictures at 11.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Pictures at 11.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

Riverhouse garden update:

The first planting of flint is tasseling.



First sign of color from the San Marzano.



Am I the only one with a diving board in their corn patch? (I had to get the sprinkler off the ground) One of 2nd plantings of flint.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Riverhouse garden update:
> 
> The first planting of flint is tasseling.
> 
> ...


Can you loan me tractor for a week? Wish I was there. Heating the greenhouse again here.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can you loan me tractor for a week? Wish I was there. Heating the greenhouse again here.


Today before the rain moved in it was in the high 80's, both temps and humidity. You don't know what you are wishing for.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Today before the rain moved in it was in the high 80's, both temps and humidity. You don't know what you are wishing for.


We vacation there. When do you fly north for cooler weather. I hear you. Stupid hot next week. And I want to go north. 

Still could use a yard tractor.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Still could use a yard tractor.


I have three tractors and two riding mowers. What I could use is a good mechanic. Most of the time I have at least two of the five working.


----------



## bam0813 (May 24, 2022)

corn patch is coming to life now


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5138302
> corn patch is coming to life now


The soil looks good but you have as much seed contamination as I do….. maybe.

I don’t mean to be a picky Eunice but who was driving that hoe ….. a drunken sailor.

What flavor corn is it , I’m growing G90 this year. It’s my first time with this one, a co-worker recommendation. It’s supposed to be like peaches and cream which has been really good for me in the past.


----------



## bam0813 (May 24, 2022)

Lol believe it or not I was a bit buzzed but thats all hand sowed no seeder here haha its called luscious i grew it yr before last and it was the best corn we ever ate. Most of it didn’t make it inside it was incredible fresh off the stalk. Left us with sticky faces. Couldn’t find the seed last yr but it turned out a bad corn yr anyway for me. Can i ask what you mean about contamination?


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Lol believe it or not I was a bit buzzed but thats all hand sowed no seeder here haha its called luscious i grew it yr before last and it was the best corn we ever ate. Most of it didn’t make it inside it was incredible fresh off the stalk. Left us with sticky faces. Couldn’t find the seed last yr but it turned out a bad corn yr anyway for me. Can i ask what you mean about contamination?


Contamination = wild/unwanted seed …. like this

all that bullshit grass growing in and amongst my corn.
You see those metal pipes, I place one at each end of every row and pull a string. Then I hoe , remove string , fertilizer, cover fertilizer, place seed, cover seed . Or my rows would look like I used a Spirograph lol. 
You do know I just pulling your chain right.

crook neck squash

beans , peas and okra.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Contamination = wild/unwanted seed …. like this
> View attachment 5138567
> all that bullshit grass growing in and amongst my corn.
> You see those metal pipes, I place one at each end of every row and pull a string. Then I hoe , remove string , fertilizer, cover fertilizer, place seed, cover seed . Or my rows would look like I used a Spirograph lol.
> ...


Very nice. My wife would love those wide rows. She always complains that I plant everything too close together.

About that grass. I never thought there was any good to crabgrass, but. . . The river bank has washed away from one of the post on my dock. I've put as much dirt as will hold, then covered the dirt with freshly pulled crabgrass from the sandhill garden, plus some viney wild flowers that have got in my mushroom compost pile, so it turns up in all my potting soil. Once enough of it puts down roots, I'll add more dirt. This is only six feet from the closest piling for the house, so I really need to get it stopped.


----------



## bam0813 (May 25, 2022)

Rip-rap?


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Rip-rap?


I broke up a bunch of concrete that had been around posts pulled up by the hurricane and dropped as much as would fit into the post hole, then as much as would stay on the slope. But I haven't used large amounts. If it gets worse, I'll have to bring a bunch in.

The hurricane took down lots of trees from the river bank, then the river gets almost to flood stage a couple three times a year. Each time it goes down, it takes a little of the bank with it.

Trees are still coming down. Last week I worked on the trail downstream from the house and there was an oak in the river that still had green leaves on it. I couldn't quite reach around it, so a pretty decent sized tree.


----------



## bam0813 (May 25, 2022)

Best of luck


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Best of luck


Thanks. The riverhouse was a real mess after Michael. But I can't really bitch because the nice lady who owned it would have never sold if it wasn't for the hurricane. It's all fixable. It will just take time and money.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> I have three tractors and two riding mowers. What I could use is a good mechanic. Most of the time I have at least two of the five working.


A poor country boy with more tools and mechanical aptitude than a paid for certified fraudster. I wish I could visit. I work for food. LOL. I have no room here. Don't think a lawn tractor will get in the back yard with out fence modifications. 

We got a decent watering today. Oil heater in greenhouse for another night or two. Then we hit mid 80's. Woo hoo! Happy holiday. 50F lakes inland and 80+ onland. 

And we are still growing.


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> Thanks. The riverhouse was a real mess after Michael. But I can't really bitch because the nice lady who owned it would have never sold if it wasn't for the hurricane. It's all fixable. It will just take time and money.


A friend of mine had a place on Fort Morgan on the sound side down around the the three mile marker. When the hurricanes would come through they would remove a couple thousand feet of boulders that were three-four feet in diameter and of course take all the flooding from the dock. 400’of dock , I helped him replace it twice in three years .

Good luck on securing that bank.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 25, 2022)

We got into the 90s for a week or so. Cold front put us into the 50s and gave almost 4" rain over a few days. Soaked. I just tossed out some fertilizer. Then all the tomatoes (150ish of them) took off like a rocket. I got my supports up and am getting ready to mulch. Pepper patch is the same. Snow peas look ready or maybe past...if so, next seasons peas.
Brassicas are going to have to get an earlier start next year. Will try some on the fall. Just letting anything that will seed do its thing. I love free seeds. And the little yellow flowers are nice.


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2022)

Bareback said:


> A friend of mine had a place on Fort Morgan on the sound side down around the the three mile marker. When the hurricanes would come through they would remove a couple thousand feet of boulders that were three-four feet in diameter and of course take all the flooding from the dock. 400’of dock , I helped him replace it twice in three years .
> 
> Good luck on securing that bank.


I'm hoping I have used up my lifetime supply of hurricanes. This is the repair work under the dock. There are a couple of three clumps of crab grass that has taken hold. The river is coming up, so some of this might get covered.



I hadn't even noticed this larger area that has shifted. It's close to the dock, but because of the direction of the house, it about 20 feet across the yard to the deck. It's not a great picture, but a three to four foot wide section of bank slid down a couple feet. 



I dropped a lot of the wild flower vine down there, so with the rain and the amount of soil I left on the roots, they should live.


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2022)

I have some serious cleanup to do in the garden. I'm disappointed in the peas this year. We had such a cold wet April that most of the seeds rotted in the ground. I don't think is was so much the cool temps but the constantly soaked soil. We had the wettest April on record. The Beets are also lagging behind and I'm not happy about it. 

Most of the volunteer carrots that overwintered are tough and woody so they went into the compost heap. I have volunteer radishes, kale, carrots, and other stuff coming up everywhere. I guess that's what happens when you use compost that you put the leftovers from plants that went to seed into. 

The second planting of turnips have done great. I pulled a few already and I've been harvesting lettuce as well. The first round of turnips weren't getting much bigger than a radish so I yanked them and started prepping that bed for tomatoes. They didn't go to waste as I pickled them and they turned out really nice. The peppers and tomatoes are going in the ground Monday or Tuesday. I'm going to wait another week or so to plant the eggplants. I planted corn, pole beans, and sugar pumpkins from seed yesterday. 

I eat the turnip greens also. They're packed with nutrients and these ones are too nice for the compost. One thing about the cooler spring is it's helped keep the bugs away and I got on top of the slugs really early so they're not an issue like they have been in years past chewing up leaves and leaving that nasty slime.


----------



## buckaclark (May 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I have some serious cleanup to do in the garden. I'm disappointed in the peas this year. We had such a cold wet April that most of the seeds rotted in the ground. I don't think is was so much the cool temps but the constantly soaked soil. We had the wettest April on record. The Beets are also lagging behind and I'm not happy about it.
> 
> Most of the volunteer carrots that overwintered are tough and woody so they went into the compost heap. I have volunteer radishes, kale, carrots, and other stuff coming up everywhere. I guess that's what happens when you use compost that you put the leftovers from plants that went to seed into.
> 
> ...


Try the burpee white lady turnips as well .45 days


----------



## Rurumo (May 28, 2022)

The Comfrey I planted last year is the fastest growing plant in my yard. I've also dumped a ton of jack's runoff on it, so I've been spreading that around elsewhere so it doesn't build up in one spot, but man these plants can take a lot of salt! I have about a dozen of them spread around my fence. I'm going to chop it all down and spread it on my garden beds at some point.

Then I have some Russian Quince trees I planted last year that are getting some pretty flowers. I got them from Raintree and they sent one magnificent specimen, the plant in this picture, best sapling tree I've ever gotten in size, quality, and vigor, but the second one they sent was just a sorry sight. It's doing better this year and has some blooms going now too, but not like this one. I like these trees a lot.


----------



## buckaclark (May 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> The Comfrey I planted last year is the fastest growing plant in my yard. I've also dumped a ton of jack's runoff on it, so I've been spreading that around elsewhere so it doesn't build up in one spot, but man these plants can take a lot of salt! I have about a dozen of them spread around my fence. I'm going to chop it all down and spread it on my garden beds at some point.
> View attachment 5140452
> Then I have some Russian Quince trees I planted last year that are getting some pretty flowers. I got them from Raintree and they sent one magnificent specimen, the plant in this picture, best sapling tree I've ever gotten in size, quality, and vigor, but the second one they sent was just a sorry sight. It's doing better this year and has some blooms going now too, but not like this one. I like these trees a lot.
> View attachment 5140453


I am in Appalachia and Quince is native here.Now rare and in high demand for preserves.Its disappearing along with Chinquapin and Paw-Paw


----------



## Rurumo (May 28, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> I am in Appalachia and Quince is native here.Now rare and in high demand for preserves.Its disappearing along with Chinquapin and Paw-Paw


I love Paw Paw too, there was a tree in my neighbor's yard and I discovered you could eat the Paw Paws and I thought it was this big secret when I was like 4 years old, I used to eat them till I was sick. The funny thing was, neither my mom or the neighbor knew what they were. Quince preserves are outstanding, I'll definitely make some along with this stuff my friend calls membrillo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quince_cheese


----------



## buckaclark (May 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I love Paw Paw too, there was a tree in my neighbor's yard and I discovered you could eat the Paw Paws and I thought it was this big secret when I was like 4 years old, I used to eat them till I was sick. The funny thing was, neither my mom or the neighbor knew what they were. Quince preserves are outstanding, I'll definitely make some along with this stuff my friend calls membrillo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quince_cheese


Chinquapin is a smaller sweeter native Hazelnut.If you can get any before the squirrels they are really something.I have grown Burdock and kept pulling out the "cockleburrs" until I determined that's what Burdock is .lol


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

I transplanted eight Mammoth Jalapeno this morning. The first two plantings my saved MJ seeds didn't work. I found some f3's and they have done well so far.



Other than eight bells and mini sweets, and one store bought Jalapeno at the riverhouse, this is all the peppers I have in the world.


----------



## oodawg (May 30, 2022)

The peppers are really starting to take off, a few roma tomatoes set in, potted up some pot plants.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

I’ll be eating squash by the end of the week. 
I redid my raised bed for my tomatoes (that I’m late getting in the ground ) , screened the soil to remove rocks and other rubbish. Added 2” of compost and 1” of ground charcoal and planted the tomatoes. .


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2022)

I got my first quart of blueberry’s this morning and have them chilling in my cooler for a snack in a few minutes.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

@Bareback, nice screen stand. I'm reclaiming potting soil from pots that I had put gravel in the bottom for drainage, and my system isn't nearly that organized.

I've picked three ripe blueberries so far. That late frost really put a hurting on them, but the ones left are starting to get ripe. A few of my bushes on the sandhill have berries, but our main patch is on Cousin D's land. Daddy planted a few bushes in the edge of her pines thirty years ago, and they have spread to about half an acre. I go by there every night on my midnight ramble.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

I had to run down to the riverhouse, so went ahead and picked the tomatoes. (most of the time I only get down there on camp night, and it's often midnight when I remember to pick shit) The three bigger round ones are the first large reds of the year. I've already picked a few San Marzano's from the sandhill patch. I'm getting a dozen or two cherry's a day. We've cooked with them a couple times already.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

I may have mentioned that my memory has been sub-optimal lately. Today I saw that I had misremembered when I did the replanting of both soft and hard squash. The row of crookneck has two hills of zukes now, and vice versa. My first clue. . . .



Did the same with acorn and butternut. Oh well.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

Everything needs water, but the Armenian cukes are really hurting. I hate running sprinklers because of the grass, but I guess I will have to soon.

Spaghettis squash are almost ready.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

Not quite a mess, but the first few green beans are ready.



This little fucker changed my plans. I can't spray until the sun goes down, so no early departure for camp night.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2022)

Did I mention that I'm enrolled in the Hurricane Michael Fence Post Recovery Program? I've found individual results vary.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Did I mention that I'm enrolled in the Hurricane Michael Fence Post Recovery Program? I've found individual results vary.
> 
> View attachment 5142819View attachment 5142820View attachment 5142822


A friend of mine brought some property about 4 months ago and it had about a thousand feet of fence that needed removed. I recovered a hundred 5’ t post in a few hours. Using a 2x6x10 and a pair of vise grips and a cinder block.


----------



## oodawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> A friend of mine brought some property about 4 months ago and it had about a thousand feet of fence that needed removed. I recovered a hundred 5’ t post in a few hours. Using a 2x6x10 and a pair of vise grips and a cinder block.


Sound like a chit ton of work very impressive. Post puller is one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## oodawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Things are coming along, romas full on fruiting, marazanos setting in, Okra starting to produce, cantelope starting to set in. Peppers in quarantine outside with aphids, Okras have some aphids as well. did my second treatment of neem this morning. It's the F'in ants bringing these fuckers everywhere. If theres any good side to the aphids zeroing in in the peppers and okra at least they've left the pot alone.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 7, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Things are coming along, romas full on fruiting, marazanos setting in, Okra starting to produce, cantelope starting to set in. Peppers in quarantine outside with aphids, Okras have some aphids as well. did my second treatment of neem this morning. It's the F'in ants bringing these fuckers everywhere. If theres any good side to the aphids zeroing in in the peppers and okra at least they've left the pot alone.
> View attachment 5145775View attachment 5145776View attachment 5145777View attachment 5145778View attachment 5145779View attachment 5145780View attachment 5145781


Fuckin' mites, dude. They left my peppers alone. Apparently that is just for the fire ants :')


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Sound like a chit ton of work very impressive. Post puller is one of the best investments I've made.
> View attachment 5145770


It wasn’t that bad , only about twenty gave me much trouble. I made it look so easy that the guy was second guessing giving them to me.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Things are coming along, romas full on fruiting, marazanos setting in, Okra starting to produce, cantelope starting to set in. Peppers in quarantine outside with aphids, Okras have some aphids as well. did my second treatment of neem this morning. It's the F'in ants bringing these fuckers everywhere. If theres any good side to the aphids zeroing in in the peppers and okra at least they've left the pot alone.
> View attachment 5145775View attachment 5145776View attachment 5145777View attachment 5145778View attachment 5145779View attachment 5145780View attachment 5145781


Dude how much okra do you get from how many potted plants ?


----------



## oodawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Dude how much okra do you get from how many potted plants ?


This is my first time growing them, I have 2. They are really for my wife, im not too fond of okra, but she absolutely loves it. I kind of expected them to bush out and fruit like peppers but so far just growing from a few nodes on the main stalk. They are from seed started late april. Hoping this is just the opening act for them, the other plant hasn't even started fruiting yet. Do you have experience with them? Her cousin gave us pounds of frozen okra last year so I was thinking they were pretty prolific.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2022)

oodawg said:


> This is my first time growing them, I have 2. They are really for my wife, im not too fond of okra, but she absolutely loves it. I kind of expected them to bush out and fruit like peppers but so far just growing from a few nodes on the main stalk. They are from seed started late april. Hoping this is just the opening act for them, the other plant hasn't even started fruiting yet. Do you have experience with them? Her cousin gave us pounds of frozen okra last year so I was thinking they were pretty prolific.


I have a couple of hundred plants, 4 rows about 25’ long each. Cremson seedless and they don’t bush out just grow straight up with the lower limbs/leaves dying back. They like to be picked and will continue to give off pods much longer if picked regularly. I like it fried in corn mill with lots of salt and pepper .


----------



## oodawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I have a couple of hundred plants, 4 rows about 25’ long each. Cremson seedless and they don’t bush out just grow straight up with the lower limbs/leaves dying back. They like to be picked and will continue to give off pods much longer if picked regularly. I like it fried in corn mill with lots of salt and pepper .


Yep that's usually what I do, season some cornmeal or use some fish fry seasoned type cornmeal we have. I want to like them, they look and smell great, the texure gets me. lol her cousin we got them from last year has quite a large garden as well. Do you think we can get a decent yeild, enough to eat and some to feeze off the 2 plants? Or likely just enough to have a couple plates?


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)

oodawg said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Do you think we can get a decent yeild, enough to eat and some to feeze off the 2 plants? Or likely just enough to have a couple plates?


Each junction with a new set of leaves will have one pod. The plods are always toward the top in the new growth. The bigger side limbs will have pods on them too, so you can get 3-5 pods every other day off a bigger plant.

I nuke a bowl of smaller pods whole for a couple three minutes (just wet from washing, covered with stretch wrap), then add parm. I've got small pods on mine now. Once they reach their stride, I eat it every day until they are gone.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)

I think these must be Black Cherry.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 8, 2022)

My veggies are so slow this year because of weather. Beans and cukes are just breaking soil. I'm just so glad everything is green again. I love my garden.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2022)

I planted more Arm cukes tonight. The first round is already showing it's age.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 11, 2022)

injinji said:


> I planted more Arm cukes tonight. The first round is already showing it's age.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2022)

I forgot to mention that I transplanted 4 more Mammoth Jalapeno Saturday morning. That makes twelve, so I think I will give the rest of them away.


----------



## myke (Jun 12, 2022)

Whats the deal with beans? Ive planted 18 in the ground and I got 5 up. I planted more in pots with lighter dirt ,see if that helps.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 13, 2022)

My volunteer tomato. Last year I had a vegetable garden and this year I decided it was too hot so I wasn't going to do one, but this tomato showed up in my wildflower bed so I transplanted it into a tiny pot. It's gotten so big I had to transplant it into an old shop-vac that I turned into a pot and then I added a bottom floor when it started getting rootbound. I think it's an African black. mmmm!
View attachment tomato (2).jpg


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2022)

I harvested two five gallon bucket fulls of crook neck squash over the weekend. Cooked it two different ways and pressure canned 7 quarts . I made squash dressing for the first time and it was pretty good.


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I harvested two five gallon bucket fulls of crook neck squash over the weekend. Cooked it two different ways and pressure canned 7 quarts . I made squash dressing for the first time and it was pretty good.


I'm having to pick my squash early. Stir-fry and salads is all I've done so far. Rot is real bad already. It's raining almost every day, so I guess the rainy season is here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

myke said:


> Whats the deal with beans? Ive planted 18 in the ground and I got 5 up. I planted more in pots with lighter dirt ,see if that helps.


It might just be the shifty spring weather.


----------



## myke (Jun 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It might just be the shifty spring weather.


Ya but 5 seeds sprung to life in under 7 days,something isnt right.Maybe needs soaking in water first?
The others in pots ive kept warmer,i see signs of life today.Lets hope we get a nice September so they'll finish.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 13, 2022)

Been way too busy to even get in the site lately. Garden is pumping, but holy shit the aphids are nuts right now. I'm rotating between Neem, captain jacks dead bug, and DE to try and keep them at bay. Mostly on the lettuce and trying to keep it that way.

Harvesting garlic scapes and lettuce so far. Strawberry harvest has been fantastic. Peas should be next in a week or two, along with blueberries. Beans a little ways behind that. Hope everyone is doing well!

Trying my hand at cloning the best of my blueberry bushes. Will see how this pans out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm getting a new roof on Friday (hail damage) just as I got all my deck blumats dialed in. One container is too big to safely move. Going to make a plywood shelter.Rose balsam known in China as the immortal phoenix flower. Different parts of the plant are used as traditional remedies for disease and skin afflictions. Juice from the leaves is used to treat warts and snakebite, and the flower is applied to burns. This species has been used as indigenous traditional medicine in Asia for rheumatism, fractures, and other ailments. In Korean folk medicine, this impatiens species is used as a medicine called bongseonhwa dae (봉선화대) for the treatment of constipation and gastritis. Chinese people used the plant to treat those bitten by snakes or who ingested poisonous fish.[8] Juice from the stalk, pulverised dried stalks, and pastes from the flowers were also used to treat a variety of ailments. Vietnamese wash their hair with an extract of the plant to stimulate hair growth. One in vitro study found extracts of this impatiens species, especially of the seed pod, to be active against antibiotic-resistant strains of Helicobacter pylori. It is also an inhibitor of 5α-reductases, enzymes that converts testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (active form of testosterone), thus reducing action of testosterone in our body.

In Korea, the flowers are crushed and mixed with alum to produce an orange dye that can be used to dye fingernails. Unlike common nail varnish, the dye is semi-permanent, requiring dyed nails to grow off over time in order to remove any traces of color.
C/p from wikipedia


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 14, 2022)

That's almost 150 tomato plants. Starting to flower. Looks like Im on schedule for early July fruits. The herb is all volunteer from last season.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . The herb is all volunteer from last season.


My veg buddy had 8 volunteers last year. Due to their location, (and the way they looked) we figure they were most likely ass cheese f3's. One of them was a male, so. . . . He gifted me a few ounces of V1 and V2 and both had lots of good seeds. I haven't popped any of them yet, but will try to get them in the rotation soon.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2022)

We had brief, but strong storms last night. The flint patch at the riverhouse took it on the chin. I tried to straighten out as much as I could, but the corn plants are all twisted together. It tossed the tomatoes pretty good too.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had brief, but strong storms last night. The flint patch at the riverhouse took it on the chin. I tried to straighten out as much as I could, but the corn plants are all twisted together. It tossed the tomatoes pretty good too.


Always something. Blows my mind when it goes right. 
I pulled green beans and new potatoes last night. My wife made a potato salad with them tonight. Pretty good. These made little bushes. I thought they would climb my vertical elements. Next year I have to find some pole beans to try. These were lake and purple hull. The purples were 1 to 3 with the greens for production. Id skip them next time.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Been way too busy to even get in the site lately. Garden is pumping, but holy shit the aphids are nuts right now. I'm rotating between Neem, captain jacks dead bug, and DE to try and keep them at bay. Mostly on the lettuce and trying to keep it that way.
> 
> Harvesting garlic scapes and lettuce so far. Strawberry harvest has been fantastic. Peas should be next in a week or two, along with blueberries. Beans a little ways behind that. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Trying my hand at cloning the best of my blueberry bushes. Will see how this pans out.


Blueberry is a bitch to clone. I’ve been doing it for a few years now with limited success. I’ve managed to have some success with different techniques but a dedicated aero cloner has produced the best for me. Good luck.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm having to pick my squash early. Stir-fry and salads is all I've done so far. Rot is real bad already. It's raining almost every day, so I guess the rainy season is here.


I got two really good pickings and bam the damn bloom rot kicked in and now I’m getting one mess a week. 


injinji said:


> We had brief, but strong storms last night. The flint patch at the riverhouse took it on the chin. I tried to straighten out as much as I could, but the corn plants are all twisted together. It tossed the tomatoes pretty good too.


We had sixty mile an hour winds from that front and laid my corn down flat but as of today almost all of it stood back up. It took me four hours to pick up all the limbs from that wind. 


Dreaming1 said:


> Always something. Blows my mind when it goes right.
> I pulled green beans and new potatoes last night. My wife made a potato salad with them tonight. Pretty good. These made little bushes. I thought they would climb my vertical elements. Next year I have to find some pole beans to try. These were lake and purple hull. The purples were 1 to 3 with the greens for production. Id skip them next time.


But those purple hulls taste so good.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I got two really good pickings and bam the damn bloom rot kicked in and now I’m getting one mess a week.
> 
> We had sixty mile an hour winds from that front and laid my corn down flat but as of today almost all of it stood back up. It took me four hours to pick up all the limbs from that wind.
> 
> But those purple hulls taste so good.


Yes, I was having rotten squash even before it started raining every day. (although it looks like the rainy season is not really here yet. No rain for the last two days, and no good chances until next weekend)

We had another storm lay down the rest of the corn in that patch. But it's all laid in one direction, so I think it will straighten up. The twisted stuff is most likely fucked. The same storm laid over some of the pepper at the sandhill garden. I've got to up my wind protection game.

We bought a bushel worth of shelled pink eyed purple hulls from one of the local tomato farms this week. Thirty five bucks, but it has got so hard to keep the bugs out of my peas without constant spraying, I've stopped growing them. Well, the wife stopped cooking them when she found a worm in a pot of cooked peas. So then I stopped growing them.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes, I was having rotten squash even before it started raining every day. (although it looks like the rainy season is not really here yet. No rain for the last two days, and no good chances until next weekend)
> 
> We had another storm lay down the rest of the corn in that patch. But it's all laid in one direction, so I think it will straighten up. The twisted stuff is most likely fucked. The same storm laid over some of the pepper at the sandhill garden. I've got to up my wind protection game.
> 
> We bought a bushel worth of shelled pink eyed purple hulls from one of the local tomato farms this week. Thirty five bucks, but it has got so hard to keep the bugs out of my peas without constant spraying, I've stopped growing them. Well, the wife stopped cooking them when she found a worm in a pot of cooked peas. So then I stopped growing them.



Check out the wind direction in this radar shot from Thursday. This storms were moving west but my corn was laid over towards the south.

I can’t believe your wife didn’t appreciate a little extra protein in those peas lol.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

Bareback said:


> . . . . . . .I can’t believe your wife didn’t appreciate a little extra protein in those peas lol.


We had company. Worst possible timing.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

Yea, these crazy high temps make for some crazy storms. The last two that we had were on days when the chances of rain were only about 1 in 3.


----------



## buckaclark (Jun 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had company. Worst possible timing.


Worms taste just like the peas,er so I've heard


----------



## oodawg (Jun 22, 2022)

Cantelopes coming in, all of the peppers outside one because they have aphids and two because I couldn't stop plating pot seeds, 7 strains going now. Not sure whats up with the aphids, there hitting g the peppers and okra hard, neems not doing chit. At least they're staying off the pot plants.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5149617View attachment 5149618
> That's almost 150 tomato plants. Starting to flower. Looks like Im on schedule for early July fruits. The herb is all volunteer from last season.


Sweet set up ! How can ya beat digging in the dirt with a good buzz and putting in plants ! I think that I was a field worker in a prior life. Maybe getting older I've tempered...........................naaaa.........I'm going out hooting and hollering , kicking and screaming, ain't going " gently into that long goodnight " Gotta go water my giant pumpkins and tend to grapevines......get in that dirt !


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

First big pepper picking of the season. Poppers, pepper sauce and lots of stir-fry to come. Just a few days for the hatch and cayenne to all be red.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Cantelopes coming in, all of the peppers outside one because they have aphids and two because I couldn't stop plating pot seeds, 7 strains going now. Not sure whats up with the aphids, there hitting g the peppers and okra hard, neems not doing chit. At least they're staying off the pot plants.
> View attachment 5153088View attachment 5153089
> View attachment 5153090


I remember when you first posted your new set-up . Looks like its working damn well , very nice. I've had those fing aphids on my vegging pot plants. Made a slurry of diatomaceous earth and sprayed plant . Since they have exoskeletons the DE knocked the shit out of them very fast. It dirties up leaves
a tad at first but can be rinsed off after the genocide.....no ill effects. I wouldn't spray if flowering , lucky I eliminated them during veg. Love those wide open ranges , so serene !


----------



## oodawg (Jun 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I remember when you first posted your new set-up . Looks like its working damn well , very nice. I've had those fing aphids on my vegging pot plants. Made a slurry of diatomaceous earth and sprayed plant . Since they have exoskeletons the DE knocked the shit out of them very fast. It dirties up leaves
> a tad at first but can be rinsed off after the genocide.....no ill effects. I wouldn't spray if flowering , lucky I eliminated them during veg. Love those wide open ranges , so serene !


I'll give it a shot!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I'll give it a shot!


Food grade DE.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

While gardening, I discovered one of those smoldering " coal fungi " growing on the bottom of my metal wheelbarrow. I took a video of it doing its thing but can only show a pic. I think it's from Hell .


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> While gardening, I discovered one of those smoldering " coal fungi " growing on the bottom of my metal wheelbarrow. I took a video of it doing its thing but can only show a pic. I think it's from Hell .


Please explain what we were looking at here


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Please explain what we were looking at here


I think it's Old Scratches booger or one of his dingleberries , not sure which . An old , old timer called that abomination " coal fungus ". I have mushroom field guides up the ass, I don't see that thing. I know puff balls shoot out clouds of spores but this was more of a thick haze , smoke. Perhaps that old man was f'ing with me. Still doesn't explain wtf it is.


----------



## buckaclark (Jun 22, 2022)

Tomato rain in Va


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 23, 2022)

Colorado potato beetle larvae and hopefully a very hungry ladybug


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Colorado potato beetle larvae and hopefully a very hungry ladybug
> 
> View attachment 5153476


lady bugs do eat insects, but their larvae eat more, they're voracious killing machines. if you want ladybugs to hang out, you have to make them a little house to live in, they'll colonize.
https://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Ladybug-House


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 23, 2022)

I have plenty of nooks and crannies in the raised beds, so hopefully they just take up residence there without my influence and effort!


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

Today and tomorrow are the best above ground days this moon cycle. And I forgot about it until after 0900. When it was already hot. I did get 3 rows of sweet corn planted before lunch. It's raining now, so good for the corn. I still hope to plant okra, three kinds of hard squash and cukes. And I may do a few more tomatoes. The ones in the raised beds are still doing well, but the ones planted in the garden are fading fast. I want to make a couple three raised beds here at the sandhill. I've picked out a spot for a new underground chamber, so I'll use some of that dirt in the raised beds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2022)

My potted snake plants are flowering. Maybe the 3rd time in 15 years. When these flower spikes open they have a perfume like gardenia.


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Today and tomorrow are the best above ground days this moon cycle. And I forgot about it until after 0900. When it was already hot. I did get 3 rows of sweet corn planted before lunch. It's raining now, so good for the corn. I still hope to plant okra, three kinds of hard squash and cukes. And I may do a few more tomatoes. The ones in the raised beds are still doing well, but the ones planted in the garden are fading fast. I want to make a couple three raised beds here at the sandhill. I've picked out a spot for a new underground chamber, so I'll use some of that dirt in the raised beds.


I got all my stuff planted the other day. The three squash, okra and cukes. Also a row each of crimson sweet and jubilee melons. Plus the last of Sister's spaghettis squash seeds. Later on that night I did 4 kinds of tomato seeds in trays. I have at least four more months of growing season. (or until I get to the fuck it point, which ever comes first)


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 6, 2022)

102 here for several days. Garden is appalled. In Oklahoma with a hot summer, you just try to hold on. Will get this 1st round of tomatoes, then they will stall, but the plants that make it through the summer will fruit nicely in the fall.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 6, 2022)

questiondj42 said:


> Ever done any sorghum or wheat?


Lots of both in OK. Whole sections.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 6, 2022)

My runty elderberry bush really took off this year. I love the elderberry flowers, very underrated landscape plant with a ton of medicinal value:



A tree in my neighbors yard got hit by lightning on Sunday and blasted this off of it, was cool to see happen!


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm tossing 5 Cherokee Purple over the garden fence for everyone that makes it to the house. But when you get a good one, man are they good.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 8, 2022)

Ladybug larvae chowing down!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm going to have a monster tomato year in zone 4. Growing 2 Burpee hybrids. Orange Winchester, Bodacious for slicers and Gardener's Delight cherry tomatoes. First one ripening on my deck watered by Blumats.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm going to have a monster tomato year in zone 4. Growing 2 Burpee hybrids. Orange Winchester, Bodacious for slicers and Gardener's Delight cherry tomatoes. First one ripening on my deck watered by Blumats.


Those are looking great!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Those are looking great!


I know! It's been so hot and dry here. It's perfect for tomatoes. And I'm feeding them with Maxibloom at 1.5 teaspoons a gallon


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I know! It's been so hot and dry here. It's perfect for tomatoes. And I'm feeding them with Maxibloom at 1.5 teaspoons a gallon


Nice! They are really far along for this time of year too, at least in my area. The maxibloom is killing it.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 20, 2022)

Uggh corn got trampled last night. First time but was kinda semi expecting it to happen one yr eventually . Guess I wasn’t let down……except by my shepherd lol. Had 14 rows of 40 stalks, might have 100 left


----------



## pahpah-cee (Jul 20, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> View attachment 5160369
> Ladybug larvae chowing down!


I feel so stupid. I had no idea the larvae look like this. Thanks for this. Never really thought about identifying Benes/pests during different stages of their life.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 20, 2022)

Here's some flowers and some bud rot


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 20, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5166713


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 20, 2022)

his buddies will definitely see the stars if they come back


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 20, 2022)

First time growing pumpkins and it may be next best thing in my life!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 20, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5166754
> his buddies will definitely see the stars if they come back


So...I _cannot_ have your corn?


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 20, 2022)

1st cob is free


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 21, 2022)

A few beers and I went a bit mad with the catalog order, always a nice surprise though.
lots of spuds this year…


----------



## pahpah-cee (Jul 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> So...I _cannot_ have your corn?


He must not like your crop circle art.


GreenestBasterd said:


> A few beers and I went a bit mad with the catalog order, always a nice surprise though.
> lots of spuds this year…View attachment 5167631


My wife always does this. Massive orders of seeds multiple times a year. We have like maybe 2000sqft of dirt in our yard. Its a crazy diverse garden so more power to her and you.


----------



## steve870 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## pahpah-cee (Jul 24, 2022)

Squash trelliss



Here’s a cool one my wife found- Lufa! We’re going to save a fortune on sponges this year.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 24, 2022)

Storm knocked my zucchini down  
Just re tied the plants anticipating another storm tonight ..
Just made some pickles and pickled beans. Cauliflowers are ready, and tomatoes starting to ripen up quick


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jul 24, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Squash trelliss
> 
> View attachment 5168943
> 
> ...


Squash trellises are the shit, they blow my mind this time of year. Ours are mostly volunteers from the compost, with some beans and cukes tucked in for good measure.


----------



## toking12am (Jul 25, 2022)

Having a lot of success this season growing tomatoes vertically. Over 6' as of mid July

I have been experimenting with this trellis design. I am able to fit alot of tomatoes in one row. This season I let each cherry tomato plant split into 3 or 4 producing branches. So far this is working. Next season I plan to limit each plant on splitting twice at the most, proving space for even more varieties. This season I am growing; Beefsteak, Chocolate Zebra Stripe, Lemon Boy, Dancing w/Smurfs, Yellow pears: 

Super Sweet 100

(Below) Super Sweet 100 fruit set lvl 100.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 28, 2022)

Crazy how fast these guys grow!


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 28, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> First time growing pumpkins and it may be next best thing in my life!
> View attachment 5166771


awww, what a cutie. This is the first year I haven't grown pumpkins in years, I miss them


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> awww, what a cutie. This is the first year I haven't grown pumpkins in years, I miss them


It is! Its been so cool experience. Im not too familiar with outdoor growing and first it was a bit weird to give a control to mother nature cause usually im the one who push the buttons for more/less heat/humidity etc. So much learning about everything.

There is also another strain which is going to be massive or atleast thats what seed pack says! Looks like onion in the bush right now.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5166713


This is my first year growing corn and I had rabbits trample some of mine over, they even ate the tops off of some of them when they were young.. I found out that corn is just as hardy or maybe even more hardy then Cannabis.. All the ones that were trampled over I staked back up and they survived, the ones they ate the heads off when they were babies ended up still growing out as well.. Very hardy plants it seems.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 28, 2022)

Here is one of the Canna ladies this year, she still has a few months to go, but she's already over 7ft tall and just as wide, she wont finish until November..



Here is a Roadkill OG "not the best pic"


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 28, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> It is! Its been so cool experience. Im not too familiar with outdoor growing and first it was a bit weird to give a control to mother nature cause usually im the one who push the buttons for more/less heat/humidity etc. So much learning about everything.
> 
> There is also another strain which is going to be massive or atleast thats what seed pack says! Looks like onion in the bush right now.
> View attachment 5170826


Very nice, I love growing onions and garlic! This is the first year I didn't prepare my veggie beds and I really miss it, although not so much during this heat wave lol.


----------



## myke (Aug 2, 2022)

My potatoes are over 4' tall,Ive staked them up but their falling over covering other plants.
Can I just cut back some of it?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

I gave some super thrive to my sunflowers and now some of them have up to six flowers coming per plant.  (only 3 in pic, rest are in stem) Most of them only have one. Any ideas is this really cause of super thrive or is it strain depent? I have grown just those basic yellow ones on my balcony and these are some different mixed color plants.


This one has crazy super wide flower, not symmetrical at all.


These yellow ones looks more regular


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

Heavy rains sanded most of my late planting. The melons and Arm cukes are the only thing to look halfway decent. They both need side dressing. 

Everything but the peppers are mostly done. I do have another round of tomato plants about ten inches high. Need to make a couple of raised beds at the sandhill to put them in.

This was about a week ago, and I have about that many more that need picking now. We made four or five bottles of pepper sauce, and a couple three dozen poppers.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 2, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> I gave some super thrive to my sunflowers and now some of them have up to six flowers coming per plant.  (only 3 in pic, rest are in stem) Most of them only have one. Any ideas is this really cause of super thrive or is it strain depent?


it’s the type of sunflower you’re growing.My wife got one to hit about 10+ feet with 20+ flower heads on it this year. Save the seeds for next year!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> it’s the type of sunflower you’re growing.My wife got one to hit about 10+ feet with 20+ flower heads on it this year. Save the seeds for next year!


Thats must be crazy looking plants! Did all of those 20 heads open up and become flower? And yeah i definitely have to save some seeds.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 2, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Thats must be crazy looking plants! Did all of those 20 heads open up and become flower? And yeah i definitely have to save some seeds.


Yup they all opened up! The stalk of the plant was like a soda can.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> it’s the type of sunflower you’re growing.My wife got one to hit about 10+ feet with 20+ flower heads on it this year. Save the seeds for next year!


From a couple years ago. I have a bunch all over the garden this year. There are lots of varieties of sunflowers.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Yup they all opened up! The stalk of the plant was like a soda can.


Haha nice! I got one more strain in my garden which is only like 1ft tall. I had to strip some leaves off because it was shading other flowers. I find out that there was tons of nodes on stem. Have no clue are those going to be flowers or what but time will tell.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> From a couple years ago. I have a bunch all over the garden this year. There are lots of varieties of sunflowers.


Wow thats a weird looking plant  nice!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2022)

This years Sunflowers. These are all volunteers.













That big mess is one of my radish experiments I let go to seed. I left it because the bees love the flowers and then the birds eat the seed pods.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 5, 2022)

Here comes the fruit!

Guarding the fig


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 6, 2022)

Almost drowned some stray kittens and their momma today. Took me a minute to figure out why my plants were crying when I started drenching the planter 

sorry no kitten photos. I didn’t want to stress out momma any more. Left her some water n food.

my garden grows…cats


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

myke said:


> My potatoes are over 4' tall,Ive staked them up but their falling over covering other plants.
> Can I just cut back some of it?


Mound soil up around the stems as they get taller.. you'll produce more ..


----------



## toking12am (Aug 6, 2022)

Everything is really starting to ripen. The cucumbers are out of hand, watermelon fattening up,

The cabbage is solid.

The tomatoes are doing well this year. Will be another nice harvest in the morning.



Safe to say the garden is in full production mode.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

toking12am said:


> Everything is really starting to ripen. The cucumbers are out of hand, watermelon fattening up,
> View attachment 5176171
> The cabbage is solid.
> View attachment 5176168
> ...


Nice.. i have only a handful of plants (vegies)this year.. they are just starting to bare


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 6, 2022)

Alright, one more photo of my garden surprise.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Alright, one more photo of my garden surprise.
> View attachment 5176268


Lol.. nice suprise.. how many is there.. ? 5?


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.. nice suprise.. how many is there.. ? 5?


Yeah It looks like she yielded 5 kittens. Pretty good yield for an outdoor grow.


----------



## Krit (Aug 8, 2022)

Japanese cucumber and tomatoes starting to ripen. Peppers finally starting to put out flowers.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 8, 2022)

Just made tomato sauce and pickles! Busy weekend


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Yeah It looks like she yielded 5 kittens. Pretty good yield for an outdoor grow.


Looks like a couple nice phenos in the group..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

I started way to late in the season, but im trying my luck with tobacco ( burly)i have some in the ground alittle further along then these but i didnt garb any pics..
Started raining harder so i went inside..lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

My garden is completely encased in plastic sheeting while I have lead paint scraped off all my trim. I hope by tomorrow the scraping will be done. A little run of mild weather will help.

Has anyone else been having a weak cucumber year? I usually have baskets full by now. Lots of flowers but only a dozen cukes so far. Weird late spring weather and zero rain might be to blame. Or me, yeah it's me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My garden is completely encased in plastic sheeting while I have lead paint scraped off all my trim. I hope by tomorrow the scraping will be done. A little run of mild weather will help.
> 
> Has anyone else been having a weak cucumber year? I usually have baskets full by now. Lots of flowers but only a dozen cukes so far. Weird late spring weather and zero rain might be to blame. Or me, yeah it's me.


Yeah my cukes havent been doing good either. Theyre just not getting very big and low yeilds off of 7 plants.


----------



## Krit (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My garden is completely encased in plastic sheeting while I have lead paint scraped off all my trim. I hope by tomorrow the scraping will be done. A little run of mild weather will help.
> 
> Has anyone else been having a weak cucumber year? I usually have baskets full by now. Lots of flowers but only a dozen cukes so far. Weird late spring weather and zero rain might be to blame. Or me, yeah it's me.


Mine haven't been producing that great either. Had a a aphid problem for a bit but like you said bunch of flowers but not many cukes. IDK


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Pumpkins are starting to get some color!


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Drought heat sun maxibloom. Best tomatoes I've ever grown


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Agree,. Huge matos this year! I inoculate my plants roots the same as I do my cannabis plants. They definitely love it. Will grab a shot when I can. Racks are filling up with jars quick. Making 2 batchs of sauce every weekend, wife just made some Babba ganoosh (sp??) From the eggplants and it's yumalicious. She makes kale chips in the dehydrator too and they're FN good.
Our garden grows all organic. No chemical inputs, no pesticides, all natural babbeee


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Drought heat sun maxibloom. Best tomatoes I've ever grownView attachment 5182079View attachment 5182082


I think you left your broccoli too long lol
Nice pepper patch, always have issues with mine rotting. Fine one day the next brown shit reminds me of bud rot all inside. Make me sad . I think my brassicas did actually get botrytis. Some broccoli was affected and some of the brussel sprouts had black mushyness in the tops that stunk


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I think you left your broccoli too long lol
> Nice pepper patch, always have issues with mine rotting. Fine one day the next brown shit reminds me of bud rot all inside. Make me sad . I think my brassicas did actually get botrytis. Some broccoli was affected and some of the brussel sprouts had black mushyness in the tops that stunk


I decided to leave the broccoli for pollinators. It's a seed crop. Yeeeaaahh that the ticket a seed crop


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I decided to leave the broccoli for pollinators. It's a seed crop. Yeeeaaahh that the ticket a seed crop


Lol. Live and learn


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Lol. Live and learn


No really lol


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No really lol


Haha k I believe you


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I decided to leave the broccoli for pollinators. It's a seed crop. Yeeeaaahh that the ticket a seed crop


I grew broccolini in a half-ass greenhouse one winter. I let them go too long, and ended up saving seeds from them. And now can't find them. Since then I've found that Broccolini seeds are hard to find.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 17, 2022)

All week is supposed to be 30°C here. Plants are doing nicely. This is a Roma between 2 beefsteaks. Going to get some seeds from this one. Topped it weeks ago. All from my Father in Law that I'm keeping going. Beefsteaks are going to be pumpkins again.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Mine is all burnt up. Tomato survivors will make some for fall. Only the herb survived the heat and drought. Now the worms battling starts.


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Mine is all burnt up. Tomato survivors will make some for fall. Only the herb survived the heat and drought. Now the worms battling starts.


Most all my older tomatoes are toast. I do have a new round of young plants about 18 inches tall. Need to rip out the dead ones and put these in raised beds. But it's August and I cut grass everyday, so my gardening is lagging.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2022)

This is my first harvest this year. More to come.

Top to bottom. Italian Oregano, Beefsteak and Roma, Napa, Peppers


Left to right: Pathetic Red Habanero's from last years seeds of shit plant , Hybrid chili's (going to make pepper flakes from them), Jalapeno's (going to pick a couple of greenies when they have more veins on skin), Red and yellow Dick peppers (the plants are producing a large amount of peppers).


Basil plants hanging in the sun to dry.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2022)

Today's pepper picking.



The cayenne and some of the jalapeno from the old patch are cashed. (I pulled several of the dead plants today) Habs were way late getting started, so they are still hanging in there.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2022)

The young melons and arm cukes.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 19, 2022)

Saved a few different varieties of pumpkin seeds from store bought pumpkins last year. Minis and warties and something else.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 19, 2022)

Started Victoria rhubarb x12 from seed indoors. I’ll be growing these outside as annuals in zone 9a. Will be transplanting into 3 gallon bags soon and continue to let them grow inside the tent. When it cools they will go outside in a 4’x8’ “raised bed” (which is upside down) with a hinged hoop top.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Mind if I ask what the process for the Habanero's (and other super hots) down in the Southern climate? I started my peppers near the beginning of March. That Habanero seems like it needed another month or more.

BTW. I question the genetics.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 19, 2022)

Took this out by the sunflowers. I think that is one cool pic.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> This is my first harvest this year. More to come.
> 
> Top to bottom. Italian Oregano, Beefsteak and Roma, Napa, Peppers
> View attachment 5183787
> ...


I love fresh herbs. I throw them in stuff by the handful. If you were growing the basil flowers for some reason, good job. Carry on. If you are only wanting the leaves, pinch those off as they try to form and you will get more leaves for a longer harvest. 
I could just chop up that 1st pic in a bowl, toss with oil and some salt, and treat it like a salad. Im jealous


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Just ate 3/4 of a smaller red penis pepper. Creeper and stays in throat and mouth. Good burn. Heat comes when you don't expect it.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2022)

We've had a weird growing year here in the PNW. Record wet and cold spring followed by multiple triple digit heat waves and above average temps. I woke up the other morning and it was 76°f and humid as hell. That broke the previous record low temperature which was in the upper 60's. Couldn't even air the house out in the morning. Thought I was in Florida for a minute.

The pumpkins started out great and the three I grew all formed fruit until the 100° days and then the fruit stopped setting and I have one sugar pumpkin on each plant.







That's a volunteer giant pumpkin on the lower right. It's got multiple successfully set fruit but it was flowering when the heat had somewhat subsided for awhile. Cucumbers on the trellis. I have a gallon of pickles fermenting that I've picked. No more canning them for me. They always end up mushy later on and they're cheap in the store anyway. The fermented pickles taste so much better anyway. Just saltwater, garlic, and dill. The summer squash is along the shed and they've been producing as much as the two of us can eat. 







The damn artichoke is just now blooming.







The onions were not all that great but I still ended up with some. The lady braided them up.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2022)

The peppers got off to a slow start but seem to be doing ok and are setting quite a lot of fruit.

Thai peppers







Carmen peppers







I've been harvesting green/red peppers. 







I have some sicilian peppers that are just delicious that are doing good and I just picked about a pound of jalapenos. 

I don't know why but I just had to grow something really hot like this Carolina Reaper. I don't eat them myself but it's always a good laugh if you can get someone to eat one.


----------



## myke (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice gardens folks.
some heirloom tomatoes. Purple pole beans.And some kohlrabi.
And purple cauliflower


----------



## xtsho (Aug 20, 2022)

I was really worried about getting any tomatoes. I couldn't get my starts out when I had planned because of the wet cold spring and then when I did they just sat there for awhile. They were all rootbound and yellowing from being in small pots for too long without adequate light. I only grew two varieties besides some cherries. Siletz which is a determinate variety and a beefsteak. The Siletz put out a few tomatoes and then nothing but the heat ramped them up I guess and they put out a bunch more flowers. Now they're all fallen over because I didn't support them properly. I've picked close to a dozen which was from the first flush of flowers and now the others are starting to ripen. None of the beefsteaks have ripened yet. I have volunteer tomato plants all over the yard and garden as well.












The two eggplants have fruit on them and more setting.







I already pulled a patch of bush beans that were done producing and even canned a few pints. Now the pole beans are making beans. I had to replant a couple times because the seeds just rotted in the ground. Not as thick as it's been in the past but I still have about 6 pints I canned last year so I'll get plenty for our needs.








I pretty much let things go this year. Even then We'll have more fresh produce than we'll be able to eat. I've also been eating corn from my small strip on the side of the house. We also had a ton of lettuce with much of it going to seed. The tayberries put out a ton and I have some tayberry along with blueberry wine in carboys. The blueberries are still going but not for much longer. I have about 5 pounds in the freezer and a big bowl in the refrigerator that I'll probably freeze. There's still a bunch on the bushes for fresh.

All in all I guess things have done ok. I'm going to plant some stuff today. Cilantro which I grow for the seeds "coriander", lettuce, beets, greens, radishes, turnips, that kind of stuff that you can get a fall crop from. Probably some peas as well.


----------



## Krit (Aug 22, 2022)

This is the fourth or fifth batch of cucumbers and tomatoes. Cucumbers really haven't taken off this year, and been too lazy to keep putting up support for my tomatoes. But it's still plenty enough for me and my family.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 22, 2022)

These are my peppers plants I started from seed. Left to right: Hybrid Super(ornamental) chili, 2 Sweet long peppers, and 2 Jalapeno's. They're a bit small because I ran into some issues starting too many plants for myself and a couple of other people. Not too many peppers on the sweet ones, but lots of jalapeno's.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Mind if I ask what the process for the Habanero's (and other super hots) down in the Southern climate? I started my peppers near the beginning of March. That Habanero seems like it needed another month or more.
> 
> BTW. I question the genetics.


And you would be right to question the genetics. That plant is from the seeds of a pepper I saved years ago. It may not be 100%. I do have store bought seeds for the everything else, but not the habs. 

When I have my shit together, I try to start around Christmas. but this year most of my early starts didn't do well, so I was late getting the hab into the ground, and it took it's sweet time growing. With the daily rain, the peppers are starting to rot, so I will pick the best four or five, and let the others take their chances with the weather. Our rainy season usually ends in September, so if the plant makes it that long, I can let the peppers get riper.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 23, 2022)

Still a work in progress... I'm getting closer to half way building it, hopefully over the next couple of years I can complete it..


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

I got 12 of the young tomato plants transplanted, skinny legs and all. I have 8 more here that need to go somewhere. There are 4 or 5 empty spots in the pepper patch. Not sure where I'll put the leftovers. They are heavy on Beefsteak and Homestead, with a few Cherry.

(I am still getting a few San Marzano's all along. I also have a couple of three Yellow Brandywine plants still alive, but they are not producing right now)


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 23, 2022)

Wohooo!


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bag at the top is headed to Wife's parents since her Dad started me on the journey and brought me the 2 tomatoes that I'm keeping seeds from. They don't garden any more as they've moved to an Apartment.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2022)

What's going on here? That's quite a photo bomb.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2022)

So what's up with this white carrot? I know there are white carrots but I've never planted any. These are from seeds from carrots I let go to seed last year.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

Do carrots cross pollinate?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

I had to completely move my compost pile to be able to paint the house. 3 weeks later it's just covered with tomato seedlings. I need to build a new compost bin to put it back into. I have a lot of half inch hardware cloth I need to use.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Do carrots cross pollinate?


Yes and they will also pollinate with wild carrot/Queen Annes Lace.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

I was wondering about that too.


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 29, 2022)

Having a tough time keeping up with it all after blowing out a knee earlier in the summer but all was not lost.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I had to completely move my compost pile to be able to paint the house. 3 weeks later it's just covered with tomato seedlings. I need to build a new compost bin to put it back into. I have a lot of half inch hardware cloth I need to use.View attachment 5189372


I have squash and melon vines growing in my compost pile. I've wrapped them around the edge of the pile so I can mow. Two squash on the vines. No melons yet.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 30, 2022)

Rhubarb is doing good. There are 12 plants in 3 gallon bags in that 2’x4’ tent.

Rhubarb is suppose to be a perennial, but due to me being in California in zone 9a (too hot), I am growing this as an annual from seed this winter outside and will harvest around April next year. If this works I’ll do the same the following year.

I will also try and save the “crown” somehow in a cool place. Who knows, maybe I can start these every year in new bags from these first crowns. If not, I will have plenty of seeds. 



Note - for all the grossly over medicated people out there. The pencil has no roots. Lmao


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 30, 2022)

Found this face down in the dirt (neglected). I ate a few. Not bad at all. They are pretty large for sunflower seeds. Needs a little roasting with a tad of sea salt.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2022)

I live in rhubarb land. This is the first I've ever seen in pots! It can be difficult to control of here once established.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I live in rhubarb land. This is the first I've ever seen in pots! It can be difficult to control of here once established.


Pie plant. Alaska?? My plan is to cut everything to dirt level next April or so and do a one time harvest. I’m assuming the harvests won’t be huge that’s why I’m doing 12. Just enough to say, “that rhubarb pie is from my garden” a few times. Not a permanent plant in the ground.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2022)

Minnesota


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

Finally picked my first beefsteak tomato. Everything has been late this year. I probably could have left it on the plant another day or so but it's been hot and is going to stay that way for awhile and I have to water often. I didn't want it to split.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 4, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5192525


Beauties , quite a variety......wtf is that big object on blanket ?


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2022)

I can't believe it's September 8th and I'm just now picking my first peaches. They're running late.

I'm not growing these tomatoes again. I'm not impressed with them at all. Burpee Supersteak Hybrid. Real thick skin, bland taste. They don't really ripen up like others and stay somewhat crunchy similar to a store bought tomato. I should have known better than to get some hybrid from Burpee. They're obviously bred for handling and shelf life. They turn red on the vine and are still extremely firm. They feel like a green tomato and don't give easily when you give them a slight squeeze. I'm going back to Mortgage Lifter next year for my beefsteak tomatoes.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 10, 2022)

Decided to pull everything down today except for the Red Habby.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 21, 2022)

HighLowGrow said:


> Rhubarb is doing good. There are 12 plants in 3 gallon bags in that 2’x4’ tent.
> 
> Rhubarb is suppose to be a perennial, but due to me being in California in zone 9a (too hot), I am growing this as an annual from seed this winter outside and will harvest around April next year. If this works I’ll do the same the following year.
> 
> ...


Just a follow up. Umm ya. These buggers need to go outside. There are 12 in there. Waiting for some cooler weather. I’m glad I have another grow area. Only non phd water and Fox farm soil. Light is on 18 hrs a day.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2022)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just a follow up. Umm ya. These buggers need to go outside. There are 12 in there. Waiting for some cooler weather. I’m glad I have another grow area. Only non phd water and Fox farm soil. Light is on 18 hrs a day.
> 
> View attachment 5201046View attachment 5201047View attachment 5201048View attachment 5201049View attachment 5201050View attachment 5201051


What are you going to do with it all?


----------



## raggyb (Sep 21, 2022)

mama's little baby loves rhubarb pie


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What are you going to do with it all?


Make some pies. 
Maybe some bars, cookies, jelly, jam,
or cobbler.

This is actually a small test run which is turning out better than expected. 

Rhubarb typically only grows in cold climates and is grown from crowns or plant divisions as perennials. I’m in Northern California and it’s too hot to grow rhubarb. 

I started these from seed indoors and are growing these as annuals. The plan is to put them outside, still in their bags when it cools and let them grow until March/April 2023. Then I’ll chop everything, discard the leaves, cut up the stalks and freeze them.

I can always do this cycle every year from seed. I’m interested in seeing if I can save the crowns from the bags after harvesting the stalks. Then instead of starting another round from seed, start up the crowns instead.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I live in rhubarb land. This is the first I've ever seen in pots! It can be difficult to control of here once established.


Rhubarb reminds of being a young kid.....hot summer day.......walking somewhere and very thirsty ! Use to fing rhubarb all over the f'ing place , even by sides of roads. Always stopped , paused , sat down on curb and quenched my thirst ! A juicy f-er it 
is !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

Had and orchid bloom......


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I can't believe it's September 8th and I'm just now picking my first peaches. They're running late.
> 
> I'm not growing these tomatoes again. I'm not impressed with them at all. Burpee Supersteak Hybrid. Real thick skin, bland taste. They don't really ripen up like others and stay somewhat crunchy similar to a store bought tomato. I should have known better than to get some hybrid from Burpee. They're obviously bred for handling and shelf life. They turn red on the vine and are still extremely firm. They feel like a green tomato and don't give easily when you give them a slight squeeze. I'm going back to Mortgage Lifter next year for my beefsteak tomatoes.


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 21, 2022)

These are mortgage lifters, one of the better beef steaks to grow, magnificent flavour terrific size
You say those tomatoes you groove may have been for supermarket shelves, years ago I grew a tomato called Verna Orange, they are the closest things to Cork, worst tomato ever grown
I'm going to have a crack at some of those dwarf tomatoes this season,, they climb they have a determinant growth pattern, with an indeterminant fruiting pattern, we'll see
Cheers


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Poontanger said:


> These are mortgage lifters, one of the better beef steaks to grow, magnificent flavour terrific size
> You say those tomatoes you groove may have been for supermarket shelves, years ago I grew a tomato called Verna Orange, they are the closest things to Cork, worst tomato ever grown
> I'm going to have a crack at some of those dwarf tomatoes this season,, they climb they have a determinant growth pattern, with an indeterminant fruiting pattern, we'll see
> Cheers


I've grown Mortgage lifters before and you're right that they're a great beefsteak. That's why I'll be growing them next year. The Burpee beefsteak I grew was a consumer pack of seeds but the quality in flavor is just not there and when you cut into them they have hard flesh running through them. They were quite a disappointment. Although it could have been the weather. We had a cold wet spring so they got planted late and then we had really hot temps for a long time. But the Siletz were spectacular like always so I'm leaning towards the tomato variety. They produced well and the tomatoes are nice and big. They just don't have the flavor or texture that others I've grown have.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 22, 2022)

I grew 2 burpee hybrid slicers, Bodacious and Orange Wellington. They were both great in quality and quantity. 2 of each was way too much


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 23, 2022)

Recently got hold of some ponderosa seeds,, I've never grown them before, but research tells me they are an exceptionally old American beefsteak variety, introduced before the turn of the 19th century,
I have never seen or heard of this breed in Australia before (but us Aussies are a bit backward)
I'm sure some of you guys would have grown these, how do they go ?
My packet says ponderosa pink, I do prefer the pink tomato and a beef steak type only personal choice,
Have you guys got any favourite pinkish beef steaks worth trying?
Cheers


----------



## BlandMeow (Sep 24, 2022)

Busy year in the garden, didn't have time to document much. Eggplant, various beans, cucumber, tomatoes, garlic, onions, peas, carrots, lettuce and potatoes crushed.

Jacks dead bug and Neem oil IPM did work against a crazy flea beetle and aphid infestation. Saved my eggplant, potatoes, and tomato harvest for sure.

Damn vine borers killed all my pumpkins before they could produce fruit. They also severely stunted my delicata squash harvest.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I can't believe it's September 8th and I'm just now picking my first peaches. They're running late. . . . . .


I had two young peach trees to plant this spring, so I moved two of the mostly dead ones down to the mushroom compost pile, and they are head high now, while the new ones I planted are struggling. No peaches this season, but it looks like the two are going to be fine.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

I picked my mulch pile squash last week. The coon ate the biggest melon the next night. It was pink, but not really ripe enough for me.




In other squash news, my kind of, sort of, but not really cousin gave me some Amish crook neck squash. We've only cooked one so far, but lots of good seeds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2022)

I have a couple more still to harvest. Pretty good haul for 2 plants


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a couple more still to harvest. Pretty good haul for 2 plantsView attachment 5203227


We've been doing what I call a stir-roast. You dice your squash, add whatever kinds of stir-fry stuff you like, and cook it in the oven. Brush with olive oil, and salt and pepper. Just this week the wife cooked the crook neck with sausage, spinach, pecans, dried cranberries, apple juice, brown sugar and an apple. It was really good.

We also did a butternut soup a couple three times.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> We've been doing what I call a stir-roast. You dice your squash, add whatever kinds of stir-fry stuff you like, and cook it in the oven. Brush with olive oil, and salt and pepper. Just this week the wife cooked the crook neck with sausage, spinach, pecans, dried cranberries, apple juice, brown sugar and an apple. It was really good.
> 
> We also did a butternut soup a couple three times.


Second recipe today I've seen that includes apple. clearly a standard pairing.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 26, 2022)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just a follow up. Umm ya. These buggers need to go outside. There are 12 in there. Waiting for some cooler weather. I’m glad I have another grow area. Only non phd water and Fox farm soil. Light is on 18 hrs a day.
> 
> View attachment 5201046View attachment 5201047View attachment 5201048View attachment 5201049View attachment 5201050View attachment 5201051


Decided it was time to tear a few stalks off and make a Rhubarb Crumble. Seed to pie > 8 weeks. I am really impressed with this grow and the taste of this crumble. Sooooo good. Yum. For the meantime, I’ll keep them growing in the tent.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

That looks fittin.






Fittin'


Stir-bake. Sausage, potato, sweet potato, mini sweet, hatch, jalapeno, tomato, onion and half a bag of stir-fry. The wife is a sausage nut. I ate most of the veggies and had leftover sausage for a couple three more days.



rollitup.org


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2022)

Spring greens


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2022)

A few early starts in the greenhouse
Mainly tomatoes and greens.
All heirloom varieties, pink bumblebee, ananas noir, rainbow beefsteak mix, Christmas grapes, tigerella and a few others. I messed the tags up when potting up.

Unfortunately I found a slug, I must have missed it, that wreaked havoc on the cucumber and melon seedlings so I’ve done another tray of each and squished him!

All veggies this year after the heist the rippers pulled on me last year, at least it’ll be a stress free summer in prohibitionland not having bandits to worry about!

happy gardens to one and all.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> A few early starts in the greenhouseView attachment 5204868View attachment 5204869
> Mainly tomatoes and greens.
> All heirloom varieties, pink bumblebee, ananas noir, rainbow beefsteak mix, Christmas grapes, tigerella and a few others. I messed the tags up when potting up.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 29, 2022)

rippers make me want to set snares , large jaw (wolf/wolverine) type traps sore feet, will show around town, this seems to stop them from being so hastey in a patch, wire snares sets ,use earth anchors to secure at toe level really stalls em out , I hate rippers !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 30, 2022)

F'ing yum.....now i'm hungry !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 30, 2022)

This succulent has peaked but still hanging in there...


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2022)

First killing frost of the season this morning. Low of 31F.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 10, 2022)

Crazy rains here the last month, made the ground all boggy and washed away a substantial amount of top soil.

We had a 2ft torrent running through the garden, top to bottom.

Pulled the garlic a bit earlier than I’d have liked, but I’d rather have some that’s not rotten than take the chance leaving it longer.

I’ve left a similar amount in the ground in case it dries up a bit.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 10, 2022)

The green house has been a great addition,
All of our frost tender plants are blooming weeks before they normally would here.
These fuchsias are huge!
Compared to the traditional pink and purple varieties.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

Some of this last seasons seed collection. Some of them are quite a bit of work to collect. I won't be buying many seeds for next year.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Some of this last seasons seed collection. Some of them are quite a bit of work to collect. I won't be buying many seeds for next year.
> 
> View attachment 5236540


Bravo! It feels good to provide your own nutrition!


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Bravo! It feels good to provide your own nutrition!


I'm addicted to saving seed.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm addicted to saving seed.


only problem i've had is the bigger the garden the less time you have to mow, change oil, then play ball with the grand child, but he likes to pull weeds. so i've taught him to pullem after it rains, get weed and roots he thinks ,its cool at how long roots can be.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

We went up to the tomato farm just before Thanksgiving for a mixed bucket of peppers and tomatoes. This is how the pros do it.


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow they have a proper bed shaper. Mine never got those crisp edges. Tomatoes on plastic really makes a big difference. Sweet farm impressed!

Here is my tomato "pheno hunt" from Spring. Seed increase mainly.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Dec 21, 2022)

Tomato and pepper growers and obsessed seed collectors ? I’ve found my people!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Wow they have a proper bed shaper. Mine never got those crisp edges. Tomatoes on plastic really makes a big difference. Sweet farm impressed!
> 
> Here is my tomatoView attachment 5240200 "pheno hunt" from Spring. Seed increase mainly.


impressed with the tomato farm ,the old man who used to grow upwards (never saw plastic in one of his grows) of 60 acres till he and his wife got in bad health, miss that old fart!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Wow they have a proper bed shaper. Mine never got those crisp edges. Tomatoes on plastic really makes a big difference. Sweet farm impressed!
> 
> Here is my tomatoView attachment 5240200 "pheno hunt" from Spring. Seed increase mainly.


are u ready for spring or useing T5's to make veg till 2 nd week of march , big plants ready to bloom!always looking for non gmo strains!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

I did something today I have never done before. I was down at the riverhouse to plant, and when I was mixing up the soil in last season's seed trays I had to break up frozen soil. It took me a minute to realize what was going on. I thought a big ass root had got in my tray somehow. lol I'm sure you guys up north deal with it every spring.

Anyway, I planted 2 trays each of grapefruit and Peacock orange. At least 1 (but possibly 2) of pomelo and a split tray of sweet cumquat and WC orange. I ran out of umph and daylight before I got to the seeds from the rotten fruit. (I'm on day 13 of covid, and I'm still not 100%) I have about a dozen pomelo and grapefruit that I have to get the seeds out of. Also have a bag each of most likely pomelo and grapefruit seed.

I also planted 5 sets of pepper seeds. Mammoth Jalapeno f2, Cubanelle, and unknown pepper 1, 2, and 3. I know two of them are saved seeds from my mammoth Jalapeno f3's, just not which two. Tomorrow is another good above ground day, and I'll get back down there earlier in the day. I still have to dig in the freezer for cayenne and habs and all the sweet pepper seeds. Our temps are going to reach the 60'a tomorrow so the soil should thaw out enough for them to start popping.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> I did something today I have never done before. I was down at the riverhouse to plant, and when I was mixing up the soil in last season's seed trays I had to break up frozen soil. It took me a minute to realize what was going on. I thought a big ass root had got in my tray somehow. lol I'm sure you guys up north deal with it every spring.
> 
> Anyway, I planted 2 trays each of grapefruit and Peacock orange. At least 1 (but possibly 2) of pomelo and a split tray of sweet cumquat and WC orange. I ran out of umph and daylight before I got to the seeds from the rotten fruit. (I'm on day 13 of covid, and I'm still not 100%) I have about a dozen pomelo and grapefruit that I have to get the seeds out of. Also have a bag each of most likely pomelo and grapefruit seed.
> 
> I also planted 5 sets of pepper seeds. Mammoth Jalapeno f2, Cubanelle, and unknown pepper 1, 2, and 3. I know two of them are saved seeds from my mammoth Jalapeno f3's, just not which two. Tomorrow is another good above ground day, and I'll get back down there earlier in the day. I still have to dig in the freezer for cayenne and habs and all the sweet pepper seeds. Our temps are going to reach the 60'a tomorrow so the soil should thaw out enough for them to start popping.


Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon!


Thank you. I tested this morning before running to the diner, and was still positive. I'm still coughing up crud and have ringing in my right ear. But I'm feeling almost human.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 31, 2022)

Blue sapphire and purple Congo, second early potatoes
These got clipped by the pitchfork so I cut them for the big reveal.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice color. I did purple majesty last year, and they were also purple throughout.


----------

